# Official: Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Information & Discussion Thread



## Radiix

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2*

*Developed by EA DICE | Release Date: March 2, 2010*

Quote:

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 is arriving for the Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, and PC this winter.

A direct sequel to last year's console-exclusive game, Bad Company 2 picks back up with the derelict B Company, which comprises a fictitious US military's expendable misfits and outcasts. Destructible environments, which were a core component of the original game, will again play front and center in Bad Company 2, thanks to further revisions to its proprietary Frostbite game engine.

*Hardware Requirements*

Minimum Frostbite PC Specifications for BFBC2 & BF1943

Processor: Core 2 Duo @ 2.0GHz
Main memory: 2GB
Graphics card: GeForce 7800 GT / ATI X1900
Graphics memory: 256MB
OS: Windows XP
Free HDD space: 15GB for Digital Version, 10GB for Disc Version (BFBC2)
10GB for Digital Version, 4GB for Disc Version (BF1943)

Recommended Frostbite PC Specifications for BFBC2 & BF1943

Processor: Quadcore
Main memory: 2GB
Graphics card: GeForce GTX 260
Graphics memory: 512MB
OS: Windows Vista or Windows 7
Free HDD space: 15GB for Digital Version, 10GB for Disc Version (BFBC2)
10GB for Digital Version, 4GB for Disc Version (BF1943)

Quote:

Key Features

# 8 Huge Multiplayer Maps. Each with a different tactical and gameplay focus and set across a variety of environments

# Ultimate Online Vehicle Warfare! 15 land, sea and air vehicles, each with a tactical advantage during play. Race into action with the ATV or rain death from above in the UH-60 transport helicopter with its 2 side-mounted rail guns

# All-new Squad Gameplay. Team up with 3 other players and fight together to unlock special awards and achievements in 2 squad-specific game modes

# Destruction 2.0. Take down entire buildings, create firepoints in cover or blow it up entirely! In Battlefield Bad Company 2 there will be no place to hide!

# â€˜Play It Your Wayâ€™ experiment and refine your ideal combat style with 4 character classes (medic, assault, recon and engineer), 15000+ kit variations, 46 weapons (200 different customization opportunities), 15 gadgets and 13 character specializations.

# Awards and Achievements, combat efficiency and performance is rewarded with special awards such pins, stars and insignias which contribute to unlocking 50 ranks



















*Bad Company 2 Site*

*Battlefield Blog*

*OCN BC2 Steam Community Group*

*
Coming Soon: Overclock.net's Battlefield BC2 Server*

*Misc Info*

Quote:


*Dedicated Servers*
Battlefield was born on the PC, it grew up with dedicated servers and even when it left the nest and became multiplatform it remembers it's roots. We're doing the PC version of BC2 right. We won't stomach a console port tossed off to some "lesser" studio like our competitors chose to do. We've got our top PC devs working on the PC version side by side with the console team. We don't do ports. It's not the game we'd want to play, and we know it's not the game you want to play either. - Demize99(DICE Dev)

Quote:

*Health System*
Iâ€™m Alan Kertz, though many of you already know me as Demize99. As Gameplay Designer on Bad Company 2 itâ€™s my goal to give you insight into the design process on Bad Company 2 and give you the direct inside scoop on all the gameplay details.

So what are my Battlefield Credentials? Iâ€™ve competed in Battlefield 1942 and Vietnam clan matches alongside being a mapper and a modder. I joined DICE over 3 years ago and since the Iâ€™ve worked as a designer on Battlefield 2142 and the original Bad Company. And now itâ€™s my privilege to be developing Battlefield: Bad Company 2. Letâ€™s start off this series of gameplay blog post with some in depth detail on Bad Company 2â€™s teamplay based health systems.

When a soldier really needs to be restored to health fast he turns to his Medic teammates. The Medic is a special breed of soldier, able to fight just as hard as their brothers in arms, but also dedicated healers. They keep their teammates in the fight as long as possible and to bring them back into the fight when they're down. In Bad Company 2 the medic has two tools to use to keep his teammates healthy.

The first tool is the Medkit, a portable first aid station that the Medic can deploy to heal the soldiers around him in the middle of combat. The Medkit begins working immediately and keeps working until the medical supplies are depleted. It also works in combat, so a soldier near a Medkit can duck behind cover to quickly heal up and be ready to get back in the fight. Just be careful where you deploy the Medkit, as even enemy soldiers will receive its healing benefits.

The second tool is the Defibrillator, also known as the Shock Paddles or the Defib for short. The Medic can use the Defib on his recently incapacitated teammates to bring them immediately back to full fighting strength. The Defib allows the medic to keep his squad and team together and fighting. In a pinch the Defib's electric shock can even be administered to healthy enemy soldiers, instantly incapacitating them.

Bad Company 2 introduces a system we call Out of Combat Healing. Like many features in Battlefield it's a reflection of a real soldier's world. Every soldier learns some basic first aid so he can patch himself up and get back into the fight. In Bad Company 2 we represent a soldier's first aid ability via the Out of Combat Heal. A soldier who's been wounded in a fight but survived will slowly heal himself. Out of Combat Healing is a not a fast process. Unlike your Medic teammate it's not going to save you in the middle of a firefight, but it will keep you from bleeding out somewhere alone on the Battlefield.

Alan "Demize99" Kertz
Gameplay Designer, Battlefield: Bad Company 2

Quote:

*Vehicles*
With Battlefieldâ€™s rich vehicle pedigree we simply werenâ€™t satisfied with just providing new rides in Battlefield: Bad Company 2. We took our existing rides back to the mechanics for tuning and expanded Vehicle Combat even further by adding customization and new gameplay features.

For the first time in Battlefield history weâ€™re adding customization to the Battlefield Vehicle Combat. In Bad Company 2 players can earn customizable vehicle upgrades that let them tune a vehicle towards their own play style. Vehicle Specializations allow players chose between Enhanced Armor, an Upgraded Weapon package, Smoke Grenades to hide, an Electronic Warfare package to locate nearby enemies, or an Optics Upgrade to zoom in on targets. These upgrades can give a vulnerable tanker the means to escape, defeat, or outlive his opponents. Finding the right Vehicle Specialization to fit each play style is crucial to success in Vehicle Combat.

While standing toe to toe and slugging it out is always a valid tactic in any skirmish, the experienced Battlefield player knows that thereâ€™s tons more depth to who wins and who loses than just accurate fire. To bring greater depth to Bad Company 2â€™s Vehicle Combat we turned the page back and drew inspiration from the original Battlefield 1942. Tank shells that hit armor at extreme angles will glance off doing less damage, while direct hits deal critical damage. Armor thickness also varies significantly between the front, sides, and rear of armored vehicles. A hit that front armor simply shrugs off can quickly become a problem if the same shot is delivered from behind. Youâ€™ll need to watch your back and mind your flanks to stay ahead of the competition.

Of course teamwork is the ultimate trump card to any tactic; the best tanker drivers work with their Engineers to achieve total victory in Battlefield: Bad Company 2. Weâ€™ll talk more about how Vehicles and Infantry work together to build a balanced Battlefield in the near future.

Quote:

*1943 weapons in BC2*
Fans of Battlefield 1943 will feel right at home in EA DICE's next title, Battlefield: Bad Company 2.

Owners of 1943 will have exclusive access to some of their favorite WWII-era weapons in the multi-player mode of Bad Company 2!
We can't wait to see how these decades old weapons will stack up against the latest and greatest of Bad Company 2.

Quote:

*Game Description
*Get ready for the most spectacular FPS multiplayer experience ever! Battlefield Bad Company 2 brings the spectacular Battlefield gameplay to the forefront of next-gen consoles and PC - featuring best-in-class vehicular combat set across 8 huge sandbox maps each with a different tactical focus.

New vehicles like the All Terrain Vehicle (ATV) and the UH-60 transport helicopter allow for all-new multiplayer tactics in the warzone, extensive tuning ensures that this will be the most satisfying vehicle combat experience to date.

Tactical destruction is taken to new heights with the updated DICE â€˜Frostbiteâ€™ engine. Players can now take down entire buildings or create their own fire points by blasting holes through cover, thereby delivering a unique experience in every match

Players can also compete in 4-player teams in 2 exclusive squad-only game modes, fighting together to unlock exclusive team awards and achievements. Spawn on your squad to get straight into the action, and use gadgets such as the tracer dart in-conjunction with the RPG to devastating effect.

Excellence in the battlefield is rewarded with an extensive range of pins, insignias and stars to unlock along with 50 dedicated ranks to achieve

Variety also extends into the range of customizable kits weapons and vehiceles available. With 4 distinct character classes, 46 weapons, 15 gadgets, 13 character specializations and over 15000 kit variations to discover and master players will be able to fine-tune their preferred fighting style to give them the edge in combat.

All of these features combine to deliver spectacular and unpredictable action moments found nowhere else in the genre

Battlefield Bad Company 2 is all-out multiplayer warfare at its absolute finest!

Quote:

*Setting*
Gameplay in Bad Company 2 resembles that of Battlefield: Bad Company and takes place in the mountainous regions along the border of Russia among other places. Bad Company 2 will include locations in snowy mountains, dense jungles and also sandy deserts within both story mode and multiplayer mode.[4] The game allows players to play through missions using any tactic they choose. Like its predecessor, Bad Company 2 features destructible environments, however, more destruction is now possible; players can now completely destroy a building rather than just its walls.

*Hands-On Previews
*

*
GamesRadar Preview*

*
Gamespot Preview*

*
Destructiod Preview*

*
Kotaku Hands-on*

*
Joystiq Preview*

*Latest Videos*


YouTube- Battlefield Bad Company 2: Panama Canal Gameplay


----------



## Radiix

*Videos*


YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Teaser Trailer


----------



## rpm666

Absolutely sexy. This game will be Beta'd, pre-ordered, and played until the 1.9 patch







lol

I see everything but planes - anyone know if there are fighters/bombers in this?


----------



## PathogenX

To this day I play the first on PS3 and to tell you the game IMO deserves a 10/10
BF>COD


----------



## 98uk

Nom nom nom... do want!


----------



## Raiden911

I will prolly play it 1st @ EA before yall as before. HAHA!


----------



## TnB= Gir

They have confirmed a multiplayer beta, I can't wait for it.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
They have confirmed a multiplayer beta, I can't wait for it.

Nice. What platforms will see this? I'm hoping PC.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
Nice. What platforms will see this? I'm hoping PC.

Not sure, I don't think they've clarified the release date of the beta or the platforms.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Now THAT ... is an Awesome game!








FPS with destructive environment = WIN!


----------



## xquisit

So this means the game will use DX11 and PhysX (noob response indeed)?


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


So this means the game will use DX11 and PhysX (noob response indeed)?


All signs point to yes.

With a release date of March 2nd, they will have plenty of time to delve into the DX11 pool of greatness (if there is one).


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


All signs point to yes.

With a release date of March 2nd, they will have plenty of time to delve into the DX11 pool of greatness (if there is one).


Awesome, this is a game I really do have high hopes for. I loved B1942, and I'm hoping this game will not dissapoint the PC community.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


So this means the game will use DX11 and PhysX (noob response indeed)?


DX11, yes. nVidia's PhysX, no.


----------



## burrbit

wow this game looks awesome,


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

woot cant wait for this

one thingy i always liked about cod was the ability to customize ur guns and stuff
and im hoping u can do this in battlefield.


----------



## Radiix

From the BF blog.

Quote:



*Dedicated to our PC Players*

A lot of buzz has been floating around the internet lately about dedicated servers and we wanted to make sure our all our players have the best understanding of how Battlefield will be played on the PC. Since Battlefield 1942 DICE has used dedicated servers for all platforms. This formula has worked well, and still works well, for us and for the gaming community. We have stayed true to this practice and will continue this tradition into the upcoming title Battlefield Bad Company 2.

Other games use player-hosted or 'peer to peer' solutions, often resulting in a "host with the most" situation; where the player hosting the match has an advantage over other players connected to their game. Everyone else is dependent on the host's internet connection and if they don't have a great connection neither will you regardless how great of an internet you have. Also, unless server migration is implemented the game ends when that hosting player quits the game forcing you to find another player-host or start your own. With dedicated servers everyone gets non-stop action with no connection penalties based on some other player and their internet. This makes dedicated servers the best solution for online PC gaming hands down! So rest assured PC players, Battlefield will stay true to its roots offering dedicated servers to all its players and continue the tradition of the ultimate FPS gaming experience!

*
Dedicated Server FAQ for Battlefield Bad Company 2 PC*

*Will there be an option to have my own dedicated server?* Yes, DICE will have trusted partners with datacenters worldwide that you'll be able to rent a dedicated server from ensuring you always have a quality server in your region.

*How much will it cost to rent a dedicated server for Battlefield Bad Company 2?* Because these are offered by the trusted partners we can't answer that, but they will be priced fairly according to your market.

*Can I control my server with remote admin tools?* Yes, you will have the ability manage your server via remote admin tools allowing you to manage your server, your way.

*Is there the option to give my server a custom name?* Yes, you'll be able to name your server what you like.

*Will I be able to make a reserve list for my server?* Yes, you will be able to reserve a limited amount of space on your server when public for whom ever you like.

*Am I able to host a private match?* Yes, you will be able to password protect your server.

*Is there a client server browser to view server lists?* Yes, clients on the PC will have a full server's browser to select the server they'd like to play on.

*Can I earn ranks and rewards on my rented server?* Yes! You will be able to run your server as Ranked allowing you to still earn unlocks, rewards, and host a server for all to enjoy.

*Are PC clients going to be match made to servers?* No, PC clients will use their server browser and filter options.

*Will you have an anti-cheat requirement?* Yes, all dedicated servers and clients on PC will be required to have the anti-cheat software running at all times.


----------



## AOwpr

Always wanted to get into Battlefield games, but was put off by the aging graphics... no excuse now.


----------



## mtbiker033

I see where they mention that if you own 1943 you can use the WWII weapons in BF:BC2 MP, when does 1943 come out for PC? I played it on PS3 and loved it.


----------



## PathogenX

I am a little surprised though 
since they didnt release the first one on PC ...


----------



## xJumper

Release date is March 2 for CONSOLE. Although is says all three systems, that's BS. BF194*3* was set to be released before summer, then during, then september and now a vague Q1 2010. The game will be delayed for PC obviously.

Also I hope this game has just as or bigger maps then BF2, with jets, moving boats (Like BF2142 Titans), ect.

I don't want console style 400mx400mx maps. I want PC style 5x5 mile maps.

DICE knows PC guys don't want a port and hence why BFBC2 will come out probably around Q4 2010. BF3... Who knows.


----------



## Radiix

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Limited Edition

Quote:

The Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Limited Edition delivers six special customizations early to give players a day one advantage in multiplayer matches. Four vehicle warfare unlocks will immediately enhance the Battlefield: Bad Company 2 best-in-class online vehicle warfare experience, delivering extra firepower, radar, and armor for the vehicles. Additionally, the tracer dart attaches to any enemy vehicle and allows RPG-toting teammates to track, lock on, and destroy their adversary. Seasoned veterans of Battlefield 1943â„¢ will be able to immediately re-acquaint themselves with two classic and highly powerful weapons, the M1A1 submachine gun and the M1911 pistol.

*
The full list of six unlocks are as follows:*

Â·Improved Vehicle Armor â€" An up-armor package is mounted on all vehicle types, decreasing the effect of both explosive and penetrating warheads, significantly improving vehicle survivability.

Â·Supreme Vehicle Firepower â€" Additional weapon packages are mounted for the driver of all armored vehicles, greatly expanding the range of targets the vehicle can successfully engage and destroy.

Â·Vehicle Motion Sensor â€" Use this electronics warfare package to locate enemy units in direct proximity to the vehicle.

Â·Tracer Dart Pistol â€" This magnetic dart attaches to any vehicle surface, allowing squad members to track, lock on, and fire rockets onto moving targets even beyond line of sight.

Two classic Battlefield 1943â„¢ weapons

Â·M1A1 Submachine Gun â€" Reliable but heavy this classic weapon is a powerful force in the hands of any Battlefield veteran.

Â·M1911 Pistol â€" Highly customized M1911 are favored for its dependability and the power of its large .45 caliber round.

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 will be available on March 2, 2010 in North America for the Xbox 360Â® videogame and entertainment system, the PlayStationÂ®3 computer entertainment system and the PC. The game will be available on March 5, 2010 in Europe.
*
* The Limited Edition will be sold while supplies last. So reserve your copy now!*


YouTube - Battlefield Bad Company 2 Limited Edition Unlocks


----------



## ThePaperRoute

Done


----------



## astraelraen

This game looks interesting.

What is supposed to be the difference between the regular Battlefield series and the Bad company series?

AKA, why not wait until Battlefield 3?


----------



## Sanders54

This is going to be AWESOME.


----------



## jshay

Wow... looks amazing.

Any specifications on requirements yet?


----------



## Radiix

*The Unlimited Advantage - Battlefield Blog*

Quote:



Each of the Bonuses we've carefully selected represents one of the cornerstones of the Battlefield experience: Teamplay, Vehicles, and Veterans. We handpicked Specializations that enhance the abilities of Veterans and Newcomers alike. Let's explore the gameplay possibilities in the Limited Edition of Battlefield Bad Company 2.

The Vehicle Motion Sensor reveals the position of nearby enemies, allowing you to avoid driving into hidden ambushes. Rolling into a base in a vehicle equipped with the sensor will also report enemy positions on the minimap for nearby teammates! The Improved Vehicle Armor specialization upgrades the protective plating on all vehicles to give your vehicle that extra edge in heavy firefights. Additionally while many vehicle specializations only function for the driver of a vehicle, the Improved Vehicle Armor and Vehicle Motion Sensor specializations will function if they are equipped by any member of the vehicle crew. So even if you don't enjoy flying or driving, hopping into your friend's vehicle will still grant both you and your friend extra protection. Of course you also get to man the secondary guns to dish out your own firepower.

The Supreme Vehicle Firepower specialization greatly expands the types of targets tanks and helicopters can engage effectively. In Main Battle Tanks like the M1A2 and the T90 the Firepower specialization upgrades the vehicle with a coaxial machine gun to improve the MBT's anti-infantry abilities. The driver's position of the Mobile AA vehicle is also upgraded with a hull mounted machine gun to supplement the default 20mm automatic grenade launcher. For Light Tanks like the M3A3 or the BMD3 Supreme Vehicle Firepower allows the driver to fire TOW Guided Antiarmor missiles. Often the deciding factor in armor battles TOWs are also great for punching a hole in buildings before pumping 30mm chain gun rounds inside. Air vehicles are not left out of the mix, the Vehicle Firepower Package upgrades the gunner's position of the AH64 and the Mi28 with the same TOW Guided AntiArmor missile. Combined with the pilot's rockets this package can quickly eliminate enemy armor that threatens your teammates.

Featured both in the original Battlefield 1942 and it's spiritual successor Battlefield 1943 the M1911 Pistol and the M1A1 Submachine Gun are true Battlefield classics. Though not as powerful as the Engineer's modern SMGs and Carbines the M1A1 SMG is unlockable for all 4 classes on the Battlefield. The mobility granted by the M1A1 allows close range run and gun tactics, especially effective for members of a hard-hitting and fast-moving squad. Battlefield Veterans will also appreciate the stopping power of the .45 caliber M1911 Pistol. An American classic, the M1911 is still favored by special forces units around the world almost 100 years after it's inception. Another sidearm the Tracer Dart Pistol can be equipped as a pistol, allowing all classes to aid their Engineers in destroying enemy vehicles. When a Tracer Dart is placed on an enemy vehicle friendly RPGs can lock on and track those targets, letting your teammates engage armor safely from cover. Itâ€™s a great aid to your team even for classes like Assault or Medic who lack antivehicle arms.

*We think this combination of Weapons and Specializations will provide all types of Battlefield fans with a worthy Day One Advantage. Whether you're a Tanker or a Pilot, a Teamplayer or a Lone Wolf, Assault, Recon, Engineer or Medic these tools will serve you well on the Battlefield of Bad Company 2.*


----------



## 98uk

http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...ml#post7573403

UK whores. Â£24.99 delivered. Bam.


----------



## Nepalese

I will buy 3 copies for me just to support Dice unlike IW can just get my cancelled receipt of their MW2

Big fan of Battlefield 2 and this looks like BF3!


----------



## gbrilliantq

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nepalese* 
I will buy 3 copies for me just to support Dice unlike IW can just get my cancelled receipt of their MW2

Big fan of Battlefield 2 and this looks like BF3!

Agreed. I still play BF2 every once in awhile.







I played the first Bad Company on 360, it was fun. Can't wait for it on PC.


----------



## Gill..

Count me in - want to monitor the news on this and 1943


----------



## pyrophonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gill..*


Count me in - want to monitor the news on this and 1943


When is battlefield: 1943 out?


----------



## Digital Artist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pyrophonic*


When is battlefield: 1943 out?


the real question is when is battlefield 3 out?


----------



## Radiix

Beta news! PC Beta in December.

Quote:

Starting 19 November 2009, PS3 gamers will be able to experience the unprecedented action, destruction, vehicular warfare, squad play and open sandbox environments that only Battlefield can deliver.

The Battlefield: Bad Company 2 multiplayer beta will feature the Arica Harbour map, where up to 24 players can compete in one of the gameâ€™s four intense multiplayer modes called Rush. This new map displays a superb balance of vehicle and infantry combat, as the American assault unit attacks the Russian army base with full force, advancing further through a beautiful desert town and towards the industrial area in a desperate attempt to overtake the Arica Harbour. Heavy vehicle warfare on the first bases gradually turns into an intense infantry fight as the level progresses, showcasing this best-in-class online war experience.

Gamers can get a taste of this incredibly intense action by a numbers of ways including reserving the game with participating retailers. While supplies last.

*How do I get a Beta Key?
*
For North America - Beta Keys are limited in quantity and will be available through these select partners: Best Buy and Gamestop. Reserve your copy now in stores!

For Europe and Asia - Keep your eyes open for local opportunities!

More details to follow as we continue to announce additional beta key partners next week. Check back our blog for more details.

*Not a PS3 Owner?*

Coming December, we will invite players to participate in a PC open beta. Then, early next year, all players worldwide will get to experience this premier shooter when we releases a Battlefield: Bad Company 2 multiplayer DEMO on the Xbox 360, PS3 and PC.

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 will be available on March 2, 2010 in North America and March 5, 2010 in Europe for the Xbox 360, PS3 and the PC.

For more information, follow us on Twitter and sign up for Battlefield Newsletter


YouTube- BFBC2: The Beta Annoucement Trailer


----------



## Rewindlabs

Better be more than 24 players on the PC version....


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Better be more than 24 players on the PC version....

Why, it's not a BF2 successor, it's a Bad Company successor. It's never had huge amounts of players.

Anyway, 24 is enough (for me). I'm sure BF3 will have a lot more.


----------



## pyrophonic

Quote:



If you have heard #BFBC2 is having a Beta on PS3 on Nov 19th and PC in Dec 09, read more here http://bit.ly/3C7fri


http://twitter.com/OfficialBFBC2


----------



## bucdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pyrophonic*


When is battlefield: 1943 out?


supposidly sometime in january 2010 if i read correctly somewhere. and BFBC2 surely wont be a BF3, but it will hold off until BF3 releases which i bet will be winter of 2011


----------



## Radiix

Here's a few hands-on previews of the map and gameplay that will be released for beta.

Kotaku Impressions
Joystiq Hands-on
Destructoid Preview
Gamespot Preview


----------



## TnB= Gir

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/af...ield-bad/58728

Remember that this is PS3 footage.


----------



## Radiix

Bad Company 2 Beta Walkthrough gameplay!

http://g4tv.com/videos/42695/Battlef...gh/?quality=hd


----------



## Radiix

Must.. Have.. BC2 beta....

also, suggest BC2 achievements


----------



## jackeyjoe

i am really liking the look of this game but there is only one thing that i think should be added, a hardcore mode for us realism fans. Although it doesn't flow well with the BF series it would be a good inclusion to cater to a wider audience. Although EA wouldn't like following IW's example set by COD4 it would benefit the BF series in a positive way.


----------



## xquisit

If I wanted to make a PC based on the requirements for BFBC2, how would I start? I have goals of playing this game on max settings on a 22" Monitor (1680 might be the resoltion), what would I need to do?

Check my sig, for my future computer build


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
If I wanted to make a PC based on the requirements for BFBC2, how would I start? I have goals of playing this game on max settings on a 22" Monitor (1680 might be the resoltion), what would I need to do?

Check my sig, for my future computer build


Everything in your sig rig looks like it would work well with BC2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe* 
i am really liking the look of this game but there is only one thing that i think should be added, a hardcore mode for us realism fans. Although it doesn't flow well with the BF series it would be a good inclusion to cater to a wider audience. Although EA wouldn't like following IW's example set by COD4 it would benefit the BF series in a positive way.

Have you ever played Project Realism for Battlefield 2? It's one of the best Battlefield mods out there and its aimed at making the game realistic. Hopefully once the new engine for the game matures they will release mod tools, because I'm sure the PR team will start the mod up for BC2.

Also, here's a new interview with one of the main producers of the game. He talks about destruction/weapons/co-op play and how us PC users will get a different experience from Consoles


----------



## The Pook

I'm so waiting for this game to come out


----------



## Fusion Racing

Cant wait for this, looks really good!


----------



## angrysasquatch

Is there a game info/ discussion thread that isn't made by you?









Keep up the good work, it's nice to have a nice centralized place for all the vids and such that gets updated frequently.


----------



## Alwinp

I wonder what the requirements are.
Seeing as it looks so great on ps3 I think my rig should handle it on decent settings.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alwinp*


I wonder what the requirements are.
Seeing as it looks so great on ps3 I think my rig should handle it on decent settings.


It wouldn't be a smart decision to leave it unoptimized and running badly on good pc's - so hopefully it will run fine on a quad + GTX260, or a rig of a similar performance level.


----------



## Contagion

This game would be blazing if it supports Physx.
Especially if it uses better "calculations" than BC1.
I can't wait for it.
I loved BC1 on the PS3.
I wanna see it with 4xAA and 60fps now.
lol


----------



## Higgins

Cannot wait for the beta to entertain me through the Christmas season.









Looks 10x better than MW2.


----------



## Contagion

Dunno if this is a repost but heres a release date.
http://zoknowsgaming.com/2009/08/18/bbc2releasedate/


----------



## jshay

Guess I'll be picking up another 5850 for xfire.


----------



## ShaZam508

Idk if this has been posted yet but i hope they have support for the the xbox360 controller when its released.


----------



## Radiix

Two new walkthrough videos for the upcoming PS3 and PC beta.

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/ta...ield-bad/59043

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/ta...ield-bad/59041


----------



## Radiix

Battlefield Moments: EP2, the best trailer yet.


YouTube- Battlefield Moments EP2 - Arica Harbor


----------



## Lige

This will be a game I will be buying at Full Price. I love the Battlefield series.


----------



## Microsis

Playing the beta right now fellas.

To summarize, this game eats MW2 for breakfast, craps it out and then stomps on it repeatedly.

It's THAT good.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
Playing the beta right now fellas.

To summarize, this game eats MW2 for breakfast, craps it out and then stomps on it repeatedly.

It's THAT good.

Well, that is great news.

Can't wait for this. Gonna have to stretch World at War out a bit longer.


----------



## Aick

ugh i want that beta NOW! lol cod4 isn't cutting it anymore =(


----------



## Radiix

Multiplayer Fact Sheet


----------



## Evil-Cold

This sounds like the greatest FPS ever created.


----------



## Twitchn

As long as their will be no arcade action in this I might get it, otherwise I will stick to ArmA2. I want pure tactical and not like the stupid child MW2 type console stuff.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evil-Cold* 
This sounds like the greatest FPS ever created.

hells yeah. i don't even have words to describe how friggen excited i am about this game. AND IT'S DX 11!!!!!!!!!!!

LONG LIVE DICE. oh and IW can die in their console hole.


----------



## buster2010

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
This game would be blazing if it supports Physx.
Especially if it uses better "calculations" than BC1.
I can't wait for it.
I loved BC1 on the PS3.
I wanna see it with 4xAA and 60fps now.
lol

This game will support DX11 so Physx isn't needed.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

the game is pretty awesome from the PS3 beta. Sniping is SOOO much fun.


----------



## ignite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
the game is pretty awesome from the PS3 beta. Sniping is SOOO much fun.

Oh yeah. The game is really fun so far. I love playing Engineer too! I need to try some air combat though









Too bad I can't use a KB/Mouse. That's what throws my off Console FPS - using a controller.

And the map is HUGE. But is works great since it closes off as you capture points.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ignite* 
Oh yeah. The game is really fun so far. I love playing Engineer too! I need to try some air combat though









Too bad I can't use a KB/Mouse. That's what throws my off Console FPS - using a controller.

And the map is HUGE. But is works great since it closes off as you capture points.

Amen.

I was worried when they announced that there will be only 8 multiplayer maps at launch, then I played the beta and realized that one BC2 map is about the size of 6-8 MW2 maps, if not more...

PC beta/demo cannot come any sooner. I'm tired of using thumb sticks


----------



## PathogenX

Played the beta today
had a lot of fun
cant wait for it to be released on pc


----------



## pow3rtr1p

YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2: Arica Harbor Gameplay  



 
Not sure if this has been shared yet, but this game is making me want DX11...


----------



## Microsis

Yeah, I can't stop playing the beta.

Must.. do .. statistics .. homework...


----------



## slytown

I say if they screw up the first patch, it'll die fast on PC. I mean quick. That was a huge issue with BF2. Hopefully they stepped up. If my old BF2 buddies start playing then I may have to build another tower cuz it looks tight. Other notes:

- 32v32
- weak points on the tanks
- custom servers/maps - BF2 really lacked the custom map ability of CS and COD
- game modes?
- free added maps with the patches - no more $20 triple map packs, they failed in BF2

And I wanna see the specs for this too. If the minimum is 2gb, 2ghz, and an 8800...


----------



## opty165

im thinking i should def pre-order the game now...


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *opty165*


im thinking i should def pre-order the game now...


I will be. Problem is I can't stop playing the beta to pre-order the damn thing, lmao.


----------



## savagebunny

I wantz my PC BETA NAO!


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savagebunny*


I wantz my PC BETA NAO!


You and me both man


----------



## Higgins

My friend just bought MW2.. i'm going to let him watch me play the BC2 demo and feel bad about that $60 he wasted.


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


My friend just bought MW2.. i'm going to let him watch me play the BC2 demo and feel bad about that $60 he wasted.










If only I knew how to aim with the thumb sticks..








When's the PC beta due?


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chranny*


If only I knew how to aim with the thumb sticks..








When's the PC beta due?


It's supposed to drop early December. December 3rd, I think?


----------



## mtbiker033

do you guys think BF:BC2 will be on Steam? I would like to go ahead and pre-order this but would definitely get it off steam if it goes there.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


do you guys think BF:BC2 will be on Steam? I would like to go ahead and pre-order this but would definitely get it off steam if it goes there.


The Battlefield 2: Collectors Edition is on Steam, so I'd say it's probable.


----------



## Surtr

Not sure if i'd get in trouble for this but i have a PS3 beta code if anyone wants.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Surtr* 
Not sure if i'd get in trouble for this but i have a PS3 beta code if anyone wants.

do want


----------



## Surtr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


do want


Check your inbox


----------



## mtbiker033

if anyone else wants to pass along a ps3 beta key please let me know!


----------



## bucdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


if anyone else wants to pass along a ps3 beta key please let me know!










fileplanet doesnt give them out anymore?


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


if anyone else wants to pass along a ps3 beta key please let me know!










Try get one from Fileplanet

Otherwise keep an eye on the Official BC2 Twitter page where they are giving away keys.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

anyone up for some bc2?


----------



## Radiix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


do you guys think BF:BC2 will be on Steam? I would like to go ahead and pre-order this but would definitely get it off steam if it goes there.


One of the dev's said on Twitter that they were going to put the game up on Direct2Drive and Steam for launch.


----------



## Mc'zee

It would be really nice to have it on Steam! The "Steam Friends" application would be very useful for this game.


----------



## Radiix

Bad Company 2 Offensive and Defensive gameplay videos


----------



## bucdan

so this game you dont see your health count and go off the intensity of the red on the screen right? sucks that there arent any voice over, but maybeits just because it's a beta.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bucdan* 
so this game you dont see your health count and go off the intensity of the red on the screen right? sucks that there arent any *voice over*, but maybeits just because it's a beta.

I'm under the assumtion your talking about in-game chat. Well I bet it is in the beta, but there not using microphones over it in these videos because of there all in the same room playing I bet; so there is no use for them.

But I just WANTZ MY PC BETA NAO


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bucdan* 
so this game you dont see your health count and go off the intensity of the red on the screen right? sucks that there arent any voice over, but maybeits just because it's a beta.

Yeah, what do you mean by voice over? There is squad voice chat in-game, as well as player dialogue (things like "Here are some medkits for ya" that are automatically played) which you can turn off if you like.


----------



## bucdan

oh i meant the ingame character voice over...like "enemy tank spotted" kinda like bf2 thats all, i bet therewill be mic talk of course


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bucdan*


oh i meant the ingame character voice over...like "enemy tank spotted" kinda like bf2 thats all, i bet therewill be mic talk of course










_There is_ in-game character dialogue - Look at my previous post.

Things like "S$&^ I'M TAKING FIRE!" to "Watch out, they got anti-tank miles all over this place!"

Some are quite humorous, while others are quite helpful.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


_There is_ in-game character dialogue - Look at my previous post.

Things like "S$&^ I'M TAKING FIRE!" to "Watch out, they got anti-tank miles all over this place!"

Some are quite humorous, while others are quite helpful.


yea i see... i was watching videos of people's recording gameplay, the language is amazing..."take this Mother****er!" im gettin this game for sure now


----------



## Radiix

*BF Blog Update - PC features and beta being delayed*

Quote:

We wanted to update you, and slow the flood of tweets, on questions surrounding the BFBC2 PC Beta being cancelled. I'll get right to it and say "*the BFBC2 PC Beta is not cancelled*". Now this all started due to changes made to an earlier blog that removed the PC Beta from the details and the reason for this was the plan changed. With the huge success of the PS3 Beta we decided to drastically increase the PC Beta's capacity to insure as many people as possible could participate. Unfortunately this meant *we had to delay the Beta to very early next year* giving us more planning time to make it happen and implement more optimizations.

Here is a recap of the current PC features, and we can now confirm DX11 support with more details to come later!

*PC Enhanced Features*

* Up to 32 Players on PC (24 on consoles) - Play with up to 32 players online in the biggest multiplayer Maps in Battlefield. Each with a different tactical and gameplay focus set across a variety of environments.
* Full DirectX 9, 10 & 11 Support - Immerse yourself in the Battlefield world as Frostbite engine brings tanks, helicopters and explosions to vivid life on your PC. The game will fully support Windows XP, Vista, and 7 with new tech that further improves things like lighting and shadows.

* Enhanced Gameplay - The PC version also includes wide peripheral support like Joysticks for flying, NVDIA 3D Vision, Logitech LCD Keyboards and VoIP Support plus a variety of specific features tailored for PC play.

* Friend Support - Find your friends online with the new buddy list to see if and who is online so you can quickly join their game.

* Dedicated Ranked Server - Everyone gets non-stop action with no connection penalties based on some other player's internet. Ranked Server Provider program will give players opportunity to rent their own server(s) located in professional grade datacenters, ability to modify settings like map rotation, create reserved slots for friends or clan members, kick & Ban players, and custom name your ranked server.

* Clan Support & Private Servers - Independent Clan Tag, and ability to rent servers for hosting and controlling private password protected competitive servers with expanded control over the settings from public ranked servers.

* PC Squad Play System - Updated from previous Battlefield PC titles now gives control of your squad before heading into combat.


----------



## Microsis

YouTube- IW FINDS OUT MW2 SALES ARE DROPPING DUE TO BF:BC2


----------



## Evil-Cold

GiantBomb.com Beta gameplay video Here.


----------



## Sanders54

You may want to add March 5th for us Europe people


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sanders54*


You may want to add March 5th for us Europe people










You make me sad! :C


----------



## WannaBeNoob

The PS3 beta is Amazing, Been playing for like 4 days straight now. so good.


----------



## Evil-Cold

Here are PC specs for BC2:

Quote:



*Minimum Frostbite PC Specifications for BFBC2 & BF1943*
Processor: Core 2 Duo @ 2.0GHz
Main memory: 2GB
Graphics card: GeForce 7800 GT / ATI X1900
Graphics memory: 256MB
OS: Windows XP
Free HDD space: 15GB for Digital Version, 10GB for Disc Version (BFBC2)
10GB for Digital Version, 4GB for Disc Version (BF1943)

*Recommended Frostbite PC Specifications for BFBC2 & BF1943*
Processor: Quadcore
Main memory: 2GB
Graphics card: GeForce GTX 260
Graphics memory: 512MB
OS: Windows Vista or Windows 7
Free HDD space: 15GB for Digital Version, 10GB for Disc Version (BFBC2)
10GB for Digital Version, 4GB for Disc Version (BF1943)



Link


----------



## Radiix

Beat me to it!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

quad... nice. Me leik multi thread.


----------



## The Mad Mule

I'm sure my laptop can handle it decently...it just depresses me that I won't be able to fully enjoy all of its pretty effects.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

The weapons in the video sound bad asss














like real guns should sound.


----------



## Microsis

I made a thread with some various BFBC2 gifs I came across, check it out:

http://www.overclock.net/video-games...ated-gifs.html


----------



## bmanpard

Holy ****!







Holy ****!







Holy ****!







Holy ****!







Holy ****!







Holy ****!







Holy ****!







Holy ****!







Holy ****!







Holy ****!







So has the PC beta been announced yet?


----------



## Joshn

released on my birthday


----------



## Oak_beard

I think the pc beta is coming out the 9th of this month, so not long to wait fellow pc gamers.

One thing that makes me sad is that there wont be any airplanes only chopas


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oak_beard*


I think the pc beta is coming out the 9th of this month, so not long to wait fellow pc gamers.

One thing that makes me sad is that there wont be any airplanes only chopas










DICE have confirmed that the PC beta has been delayed until early next year.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


DICE have confirmed that the PC beta has been delayed until early next year.


Really? I would never have guessed. If anyone had half a brain they would know your going to hear nothing but DELAY and CANCELED with DICE. They are horribly known for it.... Ex: BF2 patches... BF2142 PB support and patches...

DICE is one of a few companies that announce patch dates, yet never fill it. Maybe 2 weeks later. Yes problems occur, but it was every single patch with them for BF2.

Guess the console's win again.... PS3 this time around.


----------



## vietunit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
Really? I would never have guessed. If anyone had half a brain they would know your going to hear nothing but DELAY and CANCELED with DICE. They are horribly known for it.... Ex: BF2 patches... BF2142 PB support and patches...

DICE is one of a few companies that announce patch dates, yet never fill it. Maybe 2 weeks later. Yes problems occur, but it was every single patch with them for BF2.

Guess the console's win again.... PS3 this time around.

Well one of the main reasons I think it was delayed was because of the bugs and problems found with the PS3 beta? Surely, they wouldn't just release the same version with the same exact problems. Though I may be completely wrong, I think they can get faster and better feedback and be able to quickly address these problems because it is easier to patch the PC version than console versions.

Sigh :/


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vietunit* 
Well one of the main reasons I think it was delayed was because of the bugs and problems found with the PS3 beta? Surely, they wouldn't just release the same version with the same exact problems. Though I may be completely wrong, I think they can get faster and better feedback and be able to quickly address these problems because it is easier to patch the PC version than console versions.

Sigh :/

I believe this is correct.

And also I believe that Sony charges companies for putting out updates. So all the updates that would be in the PS3 beta, should be included in the PC beta when it goes live.

I have never been this eager for a beta in my life.


----------



## zhevra

Looooks sexy.... Can't wait : ))))


----------



## USFORCES

1943 weapons in BC2, cool but when is 1943 coming to PC?


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
1943 weapons in BC2, cool but when is 1943 coming to PC?

No one knows yet, but I estimate January ~ February.


----------



## Swiftes

I simply can't wait, roll on PC beta


----------



## JonC04

I really liked Battlefield 2 and even with the bad ragdoll effects, I still play it just because the gameplay is amazing.

Can't wait to play my life out of this one.


----------



## ShaZam508

This demo cant come out soon enough! Has anyone found out what they will be using Direct X 11 for? Like ya Dirt 2 uses it, But not with anything astonishing. Im just wondering if BC2 will be the same way.


----------



## Microsis

Getting sick of trying to aim/snipe with a thumbstick. Come on DICE give me my crack!


----------



## mtbiker033

srsly guys!! I just updated my cpu/mobo/ram for this game I can't wait!!

I had at least 1k hours on BF2, I can't imagine how many I will put into this great looking game!


----------



## Radiix

A nice wallpaper just released by DICE


----------



## Heady

Thanks! I was trying to get to it but the website said my age was too low when I had never entered one. I'll be using it for a while







Nice size for scaling too.


----------



## Ghostcracker

omg ill need a better video card to handle it at full effects


----------



## KG363

They must be polishing the hell out of this game. They already have released a working version of it as the PS3 beta. I can't wait any longer!!!


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


A nice wallpaper just released by DICE


Nice find! +rep


----------



## Chimeracaust

When is the pc beta?


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


When is the pc beta?


Early Q1 2010.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostcracker*


omg ill need a better video card to handle it at full effects


I hear ya man!







If Nvidia doesn't have Fermi out and available by mid-February, ATi gets my money...


----------



## GibbyGano

I have been playing the PS3 Beta since it was made available. I am in love and her name is BF2: Bad Company.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:

The BFBC2 PS3 Beta has been a huge success thanks to a the massive participation (300,000+ people) and invaluable feedback. The team is, and has been, very busy reviewing tons telemetry data, feedback from the community, and implementing it into the final game for an amazing launch this March 2010! The Beta will close December 21st so make sure to get your playtime in so when the demo releases your skills are still sharp!

Here is some fun data we collected:

- Total kills = 45.42M
- 9.4M kills from Vehicles
- 3.43M Vehicles Destroyed
- 380K Houses Destroyed
- 1.01M Marksman Headshots
- Total number of points awarded = 10 100 094 360
- Total number of Revives = 2.52M
- Total Repair Tool kills = 15.58K
- Total Defibrillator Kills = 12.69k
- Total Knife Kills = 1.69M
- Total C4 Kills = 730.81K

Again, thank you so much to everyone that participated in the PS3 Beta and we hope to see you in the Demo early next year! And after that the real deal, the Battlefield to rock the year 2010, Battlefield Bad Company 2! 
http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...ta-update.aspx


----------



## KG363

Wow. Lots of people are playing on PS3, I guess


----------



## xquisit

I am patiently waiting for this PC beta.. It's my third day on my new rig, and the $60 I spent on MW2 was well worth it IMO. I needed something to take my mind off of waiting for this game to drop!

In addition, the only game I play:
Counter-Strike 1.6 won't even work on Windows 7 =\\ It always Says : Game is currently unavailable, please try again later.


----------



## mtbiker033

I am so ready for a new gameplay video or something!!!

N33D MOAR BF BC2 STUFFS!!


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


I am so ready for a new gameplay video or something!!!

N33D MOAR BF BC2 STUFFS!!


SHAMMM-WOWWWW PLAYING BATTLEFIELD WITH A UNI-BROW

random post of the day, sorry


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


I am so ready for a new gameplay video or something!!!

N33D MOAR BF BC2 STUFFS!!


Or a demo/beta


----------



## Radiix

Battlefield Moments - Episode 3 - Panama Canal!


YouTube- Battlefield Bad Company 2: Panama Canal Gameplay


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
Battlefield Moments - Episode 3 - Panama Canal!

YouTube- Battlefield Bad Company 2: Panama Canal Gameplay


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
SHAMMM-WOWWWW PLAYING BATTLEFIELD WITH A UNI-BROW

random post of the day, sorry


----------



## crashdummy35

*At 1:15/1:16 that guy that gets killed was wearing a Santa Claus hat?*

Man, this game looks so incredible. Amazing what technology is capable of now-a-days....


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
Battlefield Moments - Episode 3 - Panama Canal!

YouTube- Battlefield Bad Company 2: Panama Canal Gameplay

WOAH!! Just what I asked for, Radiix you are my hero!!

this looks so good!!1!


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crashdummy35* 
*At 1:15/1:16 that guy that gets killed was wearing a Santa Claus hat?*

Sir, that's a Russian beret.


----------



## crashdummy35

Ah, okay. I had to pause it but couldn't really see. Thought someone had killed Santa Claus.


----------



## snow cakes

omg i can not wait for this graphical monster


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


omg i can not wait for this graphical monster










I wouldn't really call it that since it's also *fun as hell*.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


I wouldn't really call it that since it's also *fun as hell*.


yes that too


----------



## no1Joeno1

I can't wait for this, I will make sure I get my new graphics card before it's out.


----------



## bluebunny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *no1Joeno1*


I can't wait for this, I will make sure I get my new graphics card before it's out.










lol yup 
i cant wait personally 
hope its as good as BF2 and not as fail as BF2142


----------



## KG363

Epic is an understatement


----------



## Blindrage606

Can anyone post/source a legit confirmed weapons list?

Mmmm, love the realism, and get to virtually shoot guns i'll never be able to afford. lol

ASSAULT RIFLE:
AEK-971
AN-94
XM8
F2000
AUG
M416
M16
SCAR

SUB-MACHINE GUN:
9A-91
XM8C
AKS-74U
PP2000
UMP45
UZI
Thomson M1A1

MACHINE GUN:
PKM
M249
QJY88
M60
XM8LMG
MG36
MG3

SNIPER:
M24
QBY88
SV98
SVU
GOL
VSS
M95

SHOTGUN:
870MCS
Saiga-12
SPAS12
T194
USAS12
NS2000
SPS15

PISTOL: 
M9
M1911
MP443
M93R
MP412
TRCR-4 Tracking Dart

ROCKET/EXPLOSIVE:
RPG-7
Carl Gustav
M136
C4
ATM

I have this, sourced from an obscure gamespot forum. 
http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/ba...=957944&page=0


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*


Can anyone post/source a legit confirmed weapons list?

Mmmm, love the realism, and get to virtually shoot guns i'll never be able to afford. lol


I don't know if you've played BC2, but it's not realism


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


I don't know if you've played BC2, but it's not realism










Well, right. Although, its a major plus in a FPS to use actual guns that are in production(although some are prototypes/discontinues from manufacturers). It keeps you up to date with gun nomenclature, and is similar to a racing game that uses the actual car/model name rather than just copy-catting to skate royalties.


----------



## ardentx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...ta-update.aspx


More knife kills than headshots? Just goes to show it's easier to knife than to shoot accurately without the ability to just snap around like with a mouse.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*


Well, right. Although, its a major plus in a FPS to use actual guns that are in production(although some are prototypes/discontinues from manufacturers). It keeps you up to date with gun nomenclature, and is similar to a racing game that uses the actual car/model name rather than just copy-catting to skate royalties.


Yea, sorry, i wasn't sure exactly what you meant. It has real vehicles and weapons etc... just not realism on a PR level (thank God!)


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ardentx*


More knife kills than headshots? Just goes to show it's easier to knife than to shoot accurately without the ability to just snap around like with a mouse.


Those are Marskman headshots (long-range sniper headshots).

I highly doubt there would be more knife kills than regular headshots!


----------



## Radiix

New Squad Deathmatch Walkthrough video

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/sq...ield-bad/60101


----------



## Blindrage606

Is this going to be a DX11 App? What features will it have gfx wise that differentiates itself from a DX10?


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blindrage606* 
Is this going to be a DX11 App? What features will it have gfx wise that differentiates itself from a DX10?

Yes It's DX11. Let me see if I can dig up the AMD article about BC2 and DX11

edit:
Here it is

http://blogs.amd.com/how-to/2009/11/...-day-six-dice/


----------



## Microsis

YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Squad Deathmatch Walkthrough Trailer [HD]


----------



## Heady

That gametype looks like it will be a blast!!


----------



## Lefty67

This is what I want to buy... I would preorder off steam if I could.


----------



## Gill..

Dude, I had a whole discussion about this game with my doctor today... I'm not kidding - turns out he's a big gamer (he says - in the past...but he knew too many details not to still be gaming constantly)...

He was more psyched about BF3 than BC2 though...lol....and he's an Intel fanboy!...







Doctor or not, still an AMD guy here....

His favorite BF2 vehicles?? APC's and heli's....lol


----------



## Radiix

Here's some new hands-on previews.

Destructoid Preveiw

Gamespot preview

Kotaku Preview


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


Here's some new hands-on previews.

Destructoid Preveiw

Gamespot preview

Kotaku Preview


Thanks for posting these. I wish there were some articles where they were testing the pc version but I would suspect that for DICE trying to scale the game down for consoles is the most difficult part.

The gamespot review was the better of the three, the other two guys seemed like they had never played a battlefield game (which I can't believe but I am biased as I played ALOT of BF2!).


----------



## crashdummy35

Squad Death Match....







For team players this should be really interesting. Fan out, locate enemy, create kill box. Wow.


----------



## Microsis

Has there been any talk of league play options for this game? I'm talking like CAL or something similar...


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
Has there been any talk of league play options for this game? I'm talking like CAL or something similar...

CAL is dead. 2142 and BF2 were played in a few leagues. It was really popular when it first came out. I'm sure that the ideal match size for BC2 will be 4v4. That's pretty small so I'm sure it will catch on with a few leagues, eventually.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
CAL is dead. 2142 and BF2 were played in a few leagues. It was really popular when it first came out. I'm sure that the ideal match size for BC2 will be 4v4. That's pretty small so I'm sure it will catch on with a few leagues, eventually.

Dang I was thinking more like 8v8 or something... Also I'm sure the 4v4v4v4 Squad Deathmatch could be pretty competitive. I'm still wondering how they are going to handle player names / clan tags in the PC version.


----------



## rizmo

does anyone know if this game will support eax at all? just got a new auzentech x fi forte. wouldnt want it to go to waste!


----------



## 98uk

It supports DTS, but i'm unsure on EAX


----------



## rizmo

were talking about the pc version right? so wait, what does that mean for users with dedicated sound cards? will we be able to take advantage of our sound cards ?


----------



## 98uk

My fact about DTS is from experience on the PS3.

I would be very surprised if BC2 didn't support EAX, especially given DICE's partnership with Creative.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

I'm going in like 5 minutes to pre-order bfbc2.


----------



## KG363

I've never preordered anything and I don't think I'll start now


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


I've never preordered anything and I don't think I'll start now


well around here if i don't pre-order it they most likely wont have a pc copy for around a month then they will only have 1 or bestbuy will have it for a $10-15 mark up for the limited collectors edition or what ever its called.


----------



## Heady

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


I've never preordered anything and I don't think I'll start now


Comes with some bonuses. Yea the perks can be unlocked but I don't know about the WWII guns. I love the 1911 and from what I've seen the Thompson goes into the universal weapon category (with the shotguns). If those two guns can't be unlocked regularly, I think that's a good enough reason for pre-ordering.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heady* 
Comes with some bonuses. Yea the perks can be unlocked but I don't know about the WWII guns. I love the 1911 and from what I've seen the Thompson goes into the universal weapon category (with the shotguns). If those two guns can't be unlocked regularly, I think that's a good enough reason for pre-ordering.

yea you get the tracer dart pistol, m1a1 sub-machine gun, the m1911, improver vehicle armor,vehicle alternative fire, vehicle motion sensor. thats in the Limited Edition

and for preordering the limited edition from gamestop you get the AKS-74

and if you preorder it online from gamestop you get guaranteed(i think) access to the beta


----------



## Radiix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


yea you get the tracer dart pistol, m1a1 sub-machine gun, the m1911, improver vehicle armor,vehicle alternative fire, vehicle motion sensor. thats in the Limited Edition

and for preordering the limited edition from gamestop you get the AKS-74

and if you preorder it online from gamestop you get guaranteed(i think) access to the beta



All of the Pre-order and Limited Edition bonuses are not exclusive. You will eventually unlock them all in the standard game.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


All of the Pre-order and Limited Edition bonuses are not exclusive. You will eventually unlock them all in the standard game.


i know but they are just unlocked from the start


----------



## KG363

I might consider pre-ordering if they have it on steam. My gamestops don't really cary pc games


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


I might consider pre-ordering if they have it on steam. My gamestops don't really cary pc games


That's odd.

Anyway, I preordered the PC downloadable version straight from the EA store. Hopefully it's available as soon as it's released.


----------



## Radiix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


That's odd.


The two gamestop's closest to me don't carry PC games either.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
The two gamestop's closest to me don't carry PC games either.









thats the reason im preordering it

mine carry new pc games but it is one side of those things in the middle of the floor and 2 of the 4 shelves have wow+ all the expansions


----------



## Digital Artist

so when exactly is the PC beta going live?
it better be ASAP!
and where will I be able to get ahold of a key?
and what kind of combat helicopters are going to be part of the game?


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digital Artist*


so when exactly is the PC beta going live?
it better be ASAP!
and where will I be able to get ahold of a key?
and what kind of combat helicopters are going to be part of the game?


according to gamestops website the beta starts January 28 and goes to February 25


----------



## Gir

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/ex...ield-bad/60316

New Battlefield Moments video.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gir* 
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/ex...ield-bad/60316

New Battlefield Moments video.



YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Battlefield Moments Episode 3 - Panama Canal





Youtube link also.


----------



## Radiix

It just keeps looking better and better. I love hearing the combat chatter, hopefully there's a lot of dialog in-game.

I also updated the main page with a little more info and links to hands-on previews.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


It just keeps looking better and better. I love hearing the combat chatter, hopefully there's a lot of dialog in-game.

I also updated the main page with a little more info and links to hands-on previews.


The in-game dialog makes the game so much more realistic. And what I really like about it is the fact that it's automatic, so that players don't have to worry about pressing additional buttons.

It's really well done in the sense that the dialog is really what soldiers on the battlefield would say at the appropriate times.

One of the many things I love about this game.


----------



## retro41

preordered.

now to find people to play it with


----------



## KG363

so if I do pre-order it, What's the best place to do it? Or is it all the same?


----------



## mtbiker033

I played some beta on ps3 today, can't wait to get this on pc with a m/kb and some good view distance!


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
so if I do pre-order it, What's the best place to do it? Or is it all the same?

if you preorder online from gamestop you allegedly get beta access guaranteed


----------



## DuckieHo

I've seen the minimum and recommend system requirements.... any idea of frame rates?


----------



## Harrier

Why's the digital version 5GB larger?


----------



## KG363

I guess I'm getting it from Gamestop. eventually


----------



## Ryanb213

YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Direct-Feed Beta Walkthrough


----------



## Tweak23

has anyone confirmed only get beta key from gamestop pre-order? i want to pre-order from ea so my digital copies of games are on ea and steam account. much easier for me. i lose everything as it is lol.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweak23*


has anyone confirmed only get beta key from gamestop pre-order? i want to pre-order from ea so my digital copies of games are on ea and steam account. much easier for me. i lose everything as it is lol.


It is not confirmed.

To be honest I highly doubt that that will go through. DICE openly commented that the PC beta was pushed back but not canceled, so I highly doubt that the beta will apply to Gamestop pre-orders only. Many people have pre-ordered from other sources, and DICE knows this.


----------



## Radiix

Squad Deathmatch video interview

  
 YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Squad Based Multiplayer Interview


----------



## gablain

What are the chances of it being incorporated in steam ? i would like that since its easier to jump in with friends. Oh and i don't like the iron sights







Other than that it looks awesome







. I just Hope there is not to much focus on the vehiculed and that they become a pain


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



The #PS3 Beta is now officially finished, next we'll see you on the #BFBC2PC Beta battlefield!



Quote:



#BFBC2_PC info will come, but not until it's ready! So don't worry when things are quiet, especially over a major holiday. :-D


http://twitter.com/OfficialBFBC2


----------



## Tweak23

yea, i was a beta tester for bf2142 northern strike but it was a private company/website which hosted the beta. Same when i beta tested Quake Wars. From what i see right now they do not look like they are hosting the beta for bfbc. Just hope it will be easy to get the beta.


----------



## KG363

So I think I do want to preorder from gamestop. How does it work?


----------



## Dark.Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


So I think I do want to preorder from gamestop. How does it work?


http://badcompany2.ea.com/#/reserve-limited-edition


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



RT @L_Twin: Guys/girls, we're working together with Valve to get a BFBC2 pre-order program going on Steam, hope we can announce this soon.



Quote:



Clarity: If you buy the retail version of BFBC2 it's not compatible with your steam account just like any other non Valve Retail PC game.


Source


----------



## KG363

^^ Thank you so much!


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Source


So wait, is it now confirmed that pre-order only for beta? And maybe the steam version will get it?


----------



## mtbiker033

I am ready for a 2010 update!

It would be nice to get some 1943 goodness soon to hold me over until March 2nd!


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


I am ready for a 2010 update!

It would be nice to get some 1943 goodness soon to hold me over until March 2nd!


Yeah I was hoping the same, but it doesn't come out till March. DUBYATEEF?


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust* 
So wait, is it now confirmed that pre-order only for beta? And maybe the steam version will get it?

Nothing is confirmed regarding the PC beta.

The only thing we know is that there will be a PC beta!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


Yeah I was hoping the same, but it doesn't come out till March. DUBYATEEF?


wow is that official? who is going to play 1943 after BC2 comes out? lol


----------



## Tweak23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Nothing is confirmed regarding the PC beta.

The only thing we know is that there will be a PC beta!



well there is 1 thing confirmed. If you pre order from gamestop online you are guarnteed a beta key. Anyone looking for cool BFBC win 7 theme gimmie hollar on xfire- dro230. Be happy to give to you. Here is confirmation gamestop will be giving beta keys in few weeks. (under bonus) http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/Prod...spx?sku=647589. I just preordered my game, they ask for your cc but dont charge it if you do local pickup, they make you bring confirmation # to store upon pickup to pay. So you can get beta as long as you have cc just preorder online and do local store pickup, if you decide to not pick up game you dont get charged.


----------



## mtbiker033

I just pre-ordered from Gamestop with in-store pick-up and there was no mention of any beta anywhere in the purchase or my confirmation email.


----------



## [Teh Root]

I need to come up with cash for this >


----------



## twistid

IS BC2 going to be primarily multiplayer only, or will it have some sort of single player storyline?

Is it going to retain a ranking system similar to BF2?

Also the last BF game I've played was BF2 , have they fixed that stupid bug where you have to shoot slightly behind the person to actually hit them? From the videos and everything I've read it looks freaking amazing, being able to destroy the environment and the fluidity of vehicles/infantry working together in combat ... does it actually work in game or did they just hype it up in the videos?


----------



## Tweak23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


I just pre-ordered from Gamestop with in-store pick-up and there was no mention of any beta anywhere in the purchase or my confirmation email.



if you read the link i have next to bonus features it says information will be emailed on 26th.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twistid*


IS BC2 going to be primarily multiplayer only, or will it have some sort of single player storyline?

Is it going to retain a ranking system similar to BF2?

Also the last BF game I've played was BF2 , have they fixed that stupid bug where you have to shoot slightly behind the person to actually hit them? From the videos and everything I've read it looks freaking amazing, being able to destroy the environment and the fluidity of vehicles/infantry working together in combat ... does it actually work in game or did they just hype it up in the videos?


That's been fixed for ages, there is a tweak to sort the hitboxes and in the latest patch they improved the hit detection by far.

I'll probably pre order from game over here in the uk, hopefully they don't just limit the beta to NA players.


----------



## Microsis

As for the Gamestop pre-order beta, DICE have not confirmed that. It may still be for all pre-orders, or perhaps no pre-order required. We should get confirmation on this matter by DICE very soon.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twistid*


IS BC2 going to be primarily multiplayer only, or will it have some sort of single player storyline?

Is it going to retain a ranking system similar to BF2?

Also the last BF game I've played was BF2 , have they fixed that stupid bug where you have to shoot slightly behind the person to actually hit them? From the videos and everything I've read it looks freaking amazing, being able to destroy the environment and the fluidity of vehicles/infantry working together in combat ... does it actually work in game or did they just hype it up in the videos?


Yes there will be a single-player campaign.

The ranking system will be similar to BF2. However, each class will also have it's own ranking system which will allow for class-specific unlocks.

Aiming is accurate.

The combat is very fluid and players working together is possible if it's a coordinated effort. Obviously if you join a public match where no one is listening or coordinating, it can easily turn into a team deathmatch style game where every man is for himself. This is the fault of the players though, not the game.


----------



## Tweak23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


As for the Gamestop pre-order beta, DICE have not confirmed that.


so you are saying gamestop is performing false advertisement? i dont think a company that large would lie to sell a preorder, that would be silly. Beta information email is 20 days away, if there are any changes im sure we will see them on their site or posted somewhere on internet. I have 20 days countdown for my email for beta going until someone tells me otherwise


----------



## Tweak23

also to note that gamestop leaked the bfbc2 beta for ps3 before EA made it official would make me believe gamstops' announcement about beta for pc would be considered good information.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweak23*


so you are saying gamestop is performing false advertisement?


No, I'm just saying don't trust everything you read from Gamestop.

They make speculative/false claims about release dates all the time. A beta announcement could be just as speculative/false.

Don't you think DICE would have announced officially that Gamestop pre-orders will have beta access? That would only drive their pre-order sales up.

And what about people like me who have pre-ordered from other sources not knowing about this? Do you think DICE would let us get shafted because we didn't pre-order from Gamestop?

Think about it.


----------



## un4rmed

I really can't wait for this game. I am kind of sad that my computer is just making recommended specs though







. I guess it's time to get another 4870.


----------



## KarmaKiller

My g/f pre-ordered this for me for x-mas. I can't wait, videos make it look so good.


----------



## sosikwitit

good looking game,Quad core recommended seems a bit steep..


----------



## aka-terminator

woah this is great news. i like battlefield games. currently, i'm playing battlefield 2 which is great for a 2005 game and so much fun than most recent games.


----------



## Radiix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweak23*


so you are saying gamestop is performing false advertisement? i dont think a company that large would lie to sell a preorder, that would be silly. Beta information email is 20 days away, if there are any changes im sure we will see them on their site or posted somewhere on internet. I have 20 days countdown for my email for beta going until someone tells me otherwise










A EADICE Developer has already shot down the date. Gamestop ALWAYS puts incorrect/speculative release dates for games that have not received official announcement dates.

I'm also pretty sure the pre-orders at Gamestop were set up the same way for the PS3. They got beta codes for pre-ordering although it was extremely easy to get one from another site giving them away because they wanted to beta to be open.


----------



## allenkane

How will BC2 be compared to BF2? similar gameplay? BF2 is probably my favorite FPS and it's one of the few games I play these days

Sorry CBF watching 20 vids to figure it out


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenkane*


How will BC2 be compared to BF2? similar gameplay? BF2 is probably my favorite FPS and it's one of the few games I play these days

Sorry CBF watching 20 vids to figure it out










Take BF2, give it some crack and DX11, and you will have BF:BC2.


----------



## Gir

Woah nelly.

From twitter:

@L_Twin The darkest alleys of the PC gaming community peeped about a steam pre-order beta coming yesterday man. Had to translate it









@WhiteFlour No problem, that we our self accidentally showed in the beta.







Will be officially announced next week.

as well as:

@L_Twin please dont tell me pc beta will be for steam users only :/

@curreys No, beta will be distributed by several partners.

So the beta is definitely NOT exclusive. We know it's at least coming to Steam pre-orders and Gamestop pre-orders.

And this about BF 1943:

@compuguy Yes it is, hang in there. An official statement will be coming out.


----------



## KG363

I am so happy i waited to pre-order now that i know steam will carry it.


----------



## xJumper

I've got 3 concerns really.

BC2 Having too much "tacticool" crap. I liked how BF2 was 90% Iron Sight

That being said I still like modern optics, I think they should be in the game but without giving you a huge advantage. That means accurately portray iron sights.

I just don't want it to become like Call of Duty where it goes overboard. e.g Thermal sights, supressors, forward grips, shotguns on rifle, SCOPES on a shotgun, ect...

Small ammount of players.

I hope they have the 64 player ranked server limmit we know and love.

Smaller maps.

I hope they don't cheap out on the PC version and make maps acordingly.

BC1 (Console Only) maps where like 300x300 yards where as BF2 maps are more like 3x3 Miles.

Use the extra power a PC can deliver to make the gameplay better.

Jets.

I don't care if people say these were overpowered, if you add in proper countermessures like in BF2142 and relistic re-arming speed then it would be just fine.


----------



## shnur

Can't wait for the PC Beta!!!! (and the actual game eventually







)


----------



## Gir

BC2 console player max: 24. BC2 PC player max: 32.


----------



## Tweak23

from what i know the beta will not be exclusive, on the contrary ive heard they want to make it one of the hugest betas to date.


----------



## Higgins

I simply cannot wait to play me some DX11 Battlefield goodness.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xJumper*


I've got 3 concerns really.

BC2 Having too much "tacticool" crap. I liked how BF2 was 90% Iron Sight

That being said I still like modern optics, I think they should be in the game but without giving you a huge advantage. That means accurately portray iron sights.

I just don't want it to become like Call of Duty where it goes overboard. e.g Thermal sights, supressors, forward grips, shotguns on rifle, SCOPES on a shotgun, ect...

Small ammount of players.

I hope they have the 64 player ranked server limmit we know and love.

Smaller maps.

I hope they don't cheap out on the PC version and make maps acordingly.

BC1 (Console Only) maps where like 300x300 yards where as BF2 maps are more like 3x3 Miles.

Use the extra power a PC can deliver to make the gameplay better.

Jets.

I don't care if people say these were overpowered, if you add in proper countermessures like in BF2142 and relistic re-arming speed then it would be just fine.


Once you play the game, these concerns will dissipate.

Yes the maps are smaller than BF2, but not by much. Yes there are less players, but it makes the game more tactical and manageable. Yes there are no jets, the maps are not built for them.

If you have played the beta, none of these would be concerns. Just wait.


----------



## allenkane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


That's been fixed for ages, there is a tweak to sort the hitboxes and in the latest patch they improved the hit detection by far.


I never noticed any better hit detection except in jets :\\


----------



## Fox_Smash

Why not include wallpapers on thread?


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
Take BF2, give it some crack and DX11, and you will have BF:BC2.










Does it have the huge many mile maps with multiple bases up for grabs at any moment? I had heard it was more focuses and less sandbox in multiplayer? But perhaps I am hopefully mistaken. Day 1 buy for me in any case.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust* 
Does it have the huge many mile maps with multiple bases up for grabs at any moment? I had heard it was more focuses and less sandbox in multiplayer? But perhaps I am hopefully mistaken. Day 1 buy for me in any case.

The only gamemode in the PS3 beta was Rush. The map is more linear and contains two bases per phase, with four phases. So eight bases total.

Once the Alpha and Bravo bases at each phase are taken, both teams spawn closer to the next phase.

Conquest (old-school BF style) will be in the game, and I'm unsure whether the maps will be more BF2-like or not. Either way, you guys worrying about the maps and vehicles have no idea what's in store for us all.


----------



## Fox_Smash

Is pre-purchase going to be available on steam?


----------



## Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fox_Smash*


Is pre-purchase going to be available on steam?


Soon, yes.


----------



## Gir

From twitter:

L_Twin: Official and confirmed information on the BFBC2 PC Beta will be posted on the blog very soon. Right @OfficialBFBC2?

@L_Twin Yes Sir, boss man sir!







C Blog is being worked on-)


----------



## Tweak23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fox_Smash*


Why not include wallpapers on thread?


here is bfbc theme i uploaded for windows 7 if you want wallpapers









http://www.fileplanet.com/208904/download/BFBC-theme


----------



## DuckieHo

So... who wants to be in my squad for some 4vs4vs4vs4 action.









You can check my BF2142 stats under "DuckieHo".
I just created another character "DuckieOrDie" and he has a 70%+ Gold/Silver/Bronze metal rate.


----------



## savagebunny

I can't wait till this comes out


----------



## Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
So... who wants to be in my squad for some 4vs4vs4vs4 action.









You can check my BF2142 stats under "DuckieHo".
I just created another character "DuckieOrDie" and he has a 70%+ Gold/Silver/Bronze metal rate.









Dibs for a spot on your team as soon as the PC beta comes out.


----------



## Radiix

Where are you announcement!!


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gir* 
Dibs for a spot on your team as soon as the PC beta comes out.









OCN really needs a BF:BC2 server....

I'm really excited for this new squad versus mode.


----------



## Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
OCN really needs a BF:BC2 server....

I'm really excited for this new squad versus mode.

Hmm, I'll attempt a preemptive action and make a suggestion thread now rather than waiting for release. It should be up in a few minutes, so please voice your support when it's up!


----------



## kingwilliam

Forgive me for being ignorant:

I used to play BF2 all the time online.. I loved it. But I haven't kept myself up to date with Battlefield games lately

Is this game pretty much like a "BF3"?


----------



## Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kingwilliam* 
Forgive me for being ignorant:

I used to play BF2 all the time online.. I loved it.

Is this game pretty much like a "BF3"?

No, Battlefield 3 is being developed independently as its own game.


----------



## Tweak23

bf2142 was more like a bf3. this will be bf2 in dx11 with crazy vehicles and weapons


----------



## kingwilliam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gir*


No, Battlefield 3 is being developed independently as its own game.


But the gameplay... and purpose of the game.... is it just like BF2?


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

LOL at the quad motorcycle





















now I am 10x more interested in this game.


----------



## mtbiker033

man i am checking all sites I know of for info on BF BC2 beta or 1943.

I have seen some info on 1943 saying PC guys will have a surprise with 1943.

wouldn't it be awesome if 1943 was a complete remake of 1942 on frostbite?


----------



## Lefty67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


I have seen some info on 1943 saying PC guys will have a surprise with 1943.



I hope the surprise isnt that its going to go with IWNet


----------



## Evil-Cold

On Gamestop it says the Beta will begin january 28th and it will end in February 25th.

Is that confirmed?


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evil-Cold* 
On Gamestop it says the Beta will begin january 28th and it will end in February 25th.

Is that confirmed?

No, its not.


----------



## Nelson2011

So is the beta still a open beta?


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
So is the beta still a open beta?

They said it would be, but that can change. There should be an announcement about it soon.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenkane*


I never noticed any better hit detection except in jets :\\


Did you ever try this tweak?

Quote:



Go to
*BF2 Installation directory*\\mods\\bf2\\Settings and edit Usersettings.con file using notepad.

Then adjust this line for the ping you get in most servers:
GSDefaultLatencyCompensation must be set to your average ping (0.04 is for 40 ping)


Helped my hit detection - this is mainly based off running around sniping though, tend to do a lot of that.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lefty67*


I hope the surprise isnt that its going to go with IWNet


Actually I suspect the surprise is increased map scale, 3 more maps and 64 player count. I mean why the hell else would they take 6 months to get a DLC only game ready for a pc release? If I am right, and they fix a few of the lame console things and give us mod support, 1943 might almost be as good as Bad Company 2.

I will say however I am simply speculating, so don't quote me.


----------



## Radiix

From twitter

Quote:

*L_Twin*

Attention: "Very soon" has now been updated to defcon "in about 30 minutes". Watch this space: http://bit.ly/3C7fri


----------



## Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
From twitter











Quote:

*L_Twin*

Haha, we broke the blog. Stop pressing F5!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
From twitter

got it now, anything new yet?


----------



## Radiix

Too many people are trying to access the blog


----------



## Radiix

Blog Updated

Quote:



Beta Begins/Ends

Jan 28th/Feb 25th

Map Name

Port Valdez

Players

32

Game Mode

Rush

Environment

Snow

Theme

Vehicle and Infantry

Back Story

The battle for Port Valdez is fought alongside the waterline towards a great oil industrial landscape in the Alaskan mountains. Using basically everything they've got the Russian forces are launching an airborne assault to knock out the oil industries in the area. In their arsenal there are Main Battle Tanks as well as fast-moving Quad Bikes and mobile armored AA. It's a vehicle focused battle, but with plenty of infantry combat.

How to Download: Check back to the Battlefield Bed Company 2 Beta Page closer to beta launch date for download instructions.

How To Get Access: Reserve Battlefield Bad Company 2 is the most sure fire way and right now we are still finalizing which Retailers & e-Tailers will participate (it's up to them). If you're eager to ensure you get in confirmed distributors to Pre-Order consumers are the EA Store and at GameStop.com. We'll have another Blog to update new retailers & e-Tailers that have teamed up with us as well as alternate channels to obtain a Beta Key.

Misc. Details

Steam Beta: Yes there was a leaked image of a Package file we propped on Steam. People with illegal accounts can see games in this environment, but this is not a Beta in the term of Public Test Beta, but a real development Beta installer client for the Steam version of the full game. We are however working with Steam to have the Public PC Beta available on Steam, but can't confirm this quite yet so cross your fingers Steam users. 

Anti Cheat: We're going with PunkBuster supporting the same options BF2 and BF2142 had to run unranked without PunkBuster.

Mod Tools: There will not be mod tools for BFBC2. However a majority of the the games logic is controller by the server and there will be Serverside control options for the dedicated servers.

Public Server Files: We will not distribute these publicly. There are many factors for why we have decided this with the biggest factor being security & integrity of our game & Dedicated Servers.


----------



## KG363

Just 20 Days!!! Still waiting on Steam


----------



## snow cakes

idk if anyone specified this yet, but is BC2 going to use DX11?


----------



## Hy3RiD

*drools*


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


idk if anyone specified this yet, but is BC2 going to use DX11?


It is.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
idk if anyone specified this yet, but is BC2 going to use DX11?

it supports Dx9, Dx10, and Dx11!!

20 days!!! W00T!!!!


----------



## mark076h

does anyone know what DX11 features the game will implement?


----------



## Radiix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mark076h*


does anyone know what DX11 features the game will implement?


Check this out

http://blogs.amd.com/how-to/2009/11/...-day-six-dice/


----------



## Heady

I got my pre-order on Amazon done finally.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

hehe


----------



## KG363

That isn't the public beta, as explained on the BC2 blog
They're tricksters aren't they


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
That isn't the public beta, as explained on the BC2 blog
They're tricksters aren't they

yep


----------



## Damir Poljak

I have just pre-order one









EDIT: ...and they just cancelled my order from unknown reasons.
Do you know any Canadian BF:BC2 pre-order store?


----------



## Microsis

Changelist from PS3 Beta:

Quote:

Completely reskinned the weapons and scopes for much improved visual quality.
The reddot sight no longer has a FOV penalty compared to iron sights.
Pistols now have the same FOV level as other weapons in iron sights.
Tons of weapon tweaks to improve the balance of play.
Increased accuracy when stationary and aiming for better first shot accuracy.
Decreased accuracy when moving and aiming, especially for sniper rifles.
Several gun specific balance tweaks to bring them in line with the other weapons of that class.
Lowered the damage of the XM8 and F2000 at close range.
Lowered the damage of the AN94 at long range.
Raised the accuracy of the M16's burst.
Lowered the damage of the Type88 LMG.
Raised the damage of the MG3.
Raised the damage of the M249.
Fixed the recoil of the M249 when equipped with a reddot sight.
Lowered the damage of the SMGs and Carbines at extreme range.
Lowered the accuracy on the move for the SCAR-L, AKS-74u, and the XM8c.
Raised the damage of shotguns, especially for the pump shotguns and slugs.
Semiauto and Auto snipers and slug shotguns cannot 1 shot headshot at extreme range.
Fixed the Knife's stab animation and improved the reliability of Knife attacks.
Lowered the long delay between Knife attacks.
Fixed the animation speed for switching to the grenade launcher on assault rifles.
Fixed the too huge blood splatter effect for sniper shots at long distance.
Fixed the minimap disappearing if you switched weapons while aiming a sniper rifle.
Removed the fade to and from black when aiming a sniper rifle.
Adjusted graphics for sniper rifles and RPGs when zoomed.
Bolt action sniper rifles will chamber the next round if the trigger is pressed twice while zooming.
Fixed the close range damage of bolt action sniper rifles. Now a 1 hit kill on unarmored infantry in 5m.
Raised the damage of the VSS but lowered accuracy when moving.
Grenade carry limit with the Grenade Vest lowered to 2 hand grenades and 4 40mm grenades.

Tweaked the airstrike missile called in by the UAV so it gives a longer warning to victim vehicles.
Exiting the UAV now also exits the UAV ground station.
The UAV station no longer self destructs when the attacker's base changes.
The UAV station can no longer be destroyed by friendly fire if friendly fire is off.
Lowered the direct and splash damage of UAV's airstrike.
Lowered the damage of the UAV's alternate fire LMG.
UAV station screen shows offline when the UAV is waiting to respawn.
Many additional UAV bug fixes.

Lowered the splash damage of tank rounds. 1 shot kill radius is smaller now.
Raised the damage of the gunner's 50caliber machine gun and added a visual effect when it overheats.
Tweaked the damage tanks take to be more consistent. Tank front armor especially is more consistent.
It takes 2 to 5 RPGs to kill a tank with no specializations. (was 3 to 8)
Tanks should no longer get stuck on destroyed terrain or inclines.
Increased the precision of tank turrets.
All armored vehicles have new engine sounds.
Added environment specific camouflage to all vehicles.

New vehicle control layout: R2 and L2 for accel and brake, fire on L1 and altfire on R1.
Or lefty vehicle control layout: fire on R1 and altfire on L1.
BFBC1 style vehicle controls are still available as an alternate.

Jeeps now burn when hit by tank shells instead of instantly detonating. This effect is the same as with RPGs.
Raised the damage of the jeep HMGs and added a visual effect when it overheats.

Shielded heavy machine guns now have a bullet proof glass front. Flank these guns or blow them up.
Raised the damage of the stationary HMGs and added a visual effect when it overheats.

Fixed the name of the UH-60 and corrected the caliber description of the miniguns.

Raised the launch speed of the RPG7's missile for better long distance shots and less drop.
Raised the splash damage of all infantry launched Rockets and 40mm grenades.
Improved the visual feedback for locking onto tracer darted vehicles, this is be much clearer now.
Note that TOW/Kornet and M136 missiles are wire guided and cannot lock on to tracer darts.
Fixed wire guided missiles sometimes going erratic (even though this was realistic yet unintentional).

Improved the trail and blinking effect of Tracer Darts so they are more visible.
Vehicle Smoke Launchers and 40mm smoke remove tracer darts and spots on friendlies in the effect.
Targets which have been unspotted by smoke are immune to spotting for a few seconds.

Added a short cooldown to the Repair Tool after repairing 50% of a tank's health.
Lowered the repair speed of the Repair Tool but raised its range.
The Repair Tool can only repair or damage vehicles and stationary weapons.

The Mortar Strike is now called in via a pair of binoculars.
Lowered the number of shells in the Mortar Strike barrage, but raised the damage of each shell.
Raised the effectiveness of the Mortar Strike against armored vehicles.
Fixed a bug where the Mortar Strike would fail to begin to reload.
Switching kits no longer instantly reloads the Mortar Strike.

Fixed a bug where the Defibrillator would not reload unless held in the player's hands.
The Defibrillator icon on downed squad members now appears in green.
Soldiers who suicide from the menu cannot be revived.

Lowered the amount of Motion Sensors carried to 2 and limited each soldier to 1 deployed sensor at a time.
Deploying a new Motion Sensor before the previous sensor expires will replace the previous sensor.
Motion Sensors no longer detect players and vehicles sitting perfectly still.
Motion Sensors now beep when deployed and detecting a target.

The Vehicle Motion sensor now beeps for all occupants of the vehicle when it detects a target.
Vehicle Motion Sensors on the UAV and other Airborne vehicles now detect targets at all altitudes.

Fixed an exploit where players could deploy unlimited Ammo Boxes, Medkits, C4 and Mines.
Fixed a bug where players could detonate Detpacks placed the previous life upon respawning.
Detpacks can still be detonated if player's kit is picked up with in 15 seconds of his death.
Lowered the damage Detpacks do to crates.

Fixed AntiTank Mines not detonating when driven over at medium speeds.
AntiTank Mines should now properly persist after the player has died.

The Ammo Box, Medkit, Defibrillator, Repair Tool, and Motion Sensor are now unlocks for each class.
Players new to Battlefield will be introduced to these teamplay items when they are unlocked.
Battlefield Veterans will automatically have these teamplay items unlocked from the start.

Lowered the duration of spotted targets. Aiming at a close target will refresh the spot timer automatically.
Lowered the effectiveness of the Sniper's Spotting Scope, targets must be tracked longer before spotting.
Fixed so the player can properly spot from the UAV.
Added an overheat to spotting to prevent spot and order spamming.
Spotting now requires the player be aiming significantly closer to the target.

Added Destruction 2.0 to the Guard Towers around the first Defender Base on Arica Harbor (and all other maps).
Fixed buildings collapsing without any warning sound or effects.
Moved M-COM station A into a Garage at the second Defender Base on Arica Harbor.
Fixed collision issues on the Patio in the upper level of the Town.
Fixed sometimes spawning underneath the Patio in the Town.
Fixed the collision problems with the Train Car containing M-COM stations on Arica Harbor's 3rd and 4th base.
Train Cars now have more specific destruction zones to encourage mouse hole tactics.
The Attacker's first base is now a protected spawn zone that defenders cannot enter.
Added additional alternate spawn points to all bases for both Attackers and Defenders to counter spawn camping.
Added a system that disables individual spawn points if enemies are within 20m. Does not apply to Squad Spawn.
Players can still spawn at a base if all spawns points at that base are blocked.
Spawn protection will be disabled if the player aims or fires during the short timer.
Wrecked civilian cars now have secondary explosions when hit with explosive weapons.

The Attackers now recieve 75 reinforcement Tickets to start instead of 100.
Taking a base restores the attackers to 75 Tickets instead of adding 50.

Improved soldier collision vs objects, especially for crouching under obstacles.
Fixed issues with certain objects popping into view as the player approached.
Reduced the amount of screen blur when in ultralow health.
Increased the visual and audio feedback for low health, healing, and returning to full health.
Out of Combat healing now starts sooner but takes longer to fully heal.
Slightly increased the healing power of medkits to increase their usefulness.

Improved the sensitivity of soldier controls. Adjusting sensitivity should have a much greater effect now.
Sensitivity when aimed is now consistent across all weapons.
Turning while sprinting is now more responsive.
Reduced forward input needed to sprint to 50% from 90% to smooth the transition to sprint.
Tweaked aiming and turning curves to be more responsive from the hip and more precise when aiming.
Fixed several issues with switching weapons and being unable to shoot or aim.
Fixed the player's control setup reverting to default when entering and exiting vehicles.
Fixed bugs when going to swim while sprinting.
Sped up the deploy and undeploy animations for the parachute.
Improved the precision for switching weapons on the Dpad.

Fixed several stats padding exploits.
Fixed various awards that did not work as designed.
Tweaked rank and class unlock progression based on data gathered in the beta.
Source


----------



## KG363

That's a lot of changes


----------



## Radiix

How about some BC2 images


----------



## Microsis

Don't tease me like that...

Just read through the changelog; I like the new balancing changes. Also can't wait to see the other new visual upgrades they have done. *strokes his 5870*

Looks like I have 16 days to beat GTA IV, BioShock, and Mass Effect


----------



## snow cakes

those pics are insane, the M1 Abrams is so sexy, (hopefully my 4890 will be able to max the settings out...besides dx11 obviously)


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
those pics are insane, the M1 Abrams is so sexy, (hopefully my 4890 will be able to max the settings out...besides dx11 obviously)

Same here. I was hoping I wouldn't have to buy a 5870


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

>.< couldn't have resized the pics... not all of us have american interwebs -.-


----------



## Chimeracaust

Omg, are those screen shots legit? Or are they highly touched up promo shots? If that's what the game looks like, then damn!

Question... Can you jump and shoot in this game? I hate it when you can jump and shoot, specially if you can jump and shoot acurately *cough cough* css, will that be in this game? Also can one bunny hop? Also something I loathe. Not a deal breaker, but I am hoping no.


----------



## mtbiker033

they look shopped to me but from watching the squad dm walk-through videos, i think it's going to look brilliant on pc.

I played the ps3 beta and tbh don't remember if you can jump and shoot at the same time. I'm guessing yes though there is probably an accuracy penalty (hope!).

Damn is it the 28th yet?


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


they look shopped to me but from watching the squad dm walk-through videos, i think it's going to look brilliant on pc.

I played the ps3 beta and tbh don't remember if you can jump and shoot at the same time. I'm guessing yes though there is probably an accuracy penalty (hope!).

Damn is it the 28th yet?


You guys are lucky, I had to order from amazon and they do not offer beta keys









Damn is it the March 2nd yet?


----------



## Microsis

Quote:

RT @L_Twin: Cloudy morning in San Fran. Now to hit traffic to EA's main office for GT interviews & prep for tomorrow's singleplayer reveal.
Source


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damir Poljak* 
You guys are lucky, I had to order from amazon and they do not offer beta keys









Damn is it the March 2nd yet?









Ouch and with a DX11 card too


----------



## Section-9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
How about some BC2 images

These make fantastic wallpapers! thanks.


----------



## 4dAlpha

Never played Bad Company, but for some reason, this thread gave me a strong urge to get this one.


----------



## mtbiker033

2 weeks from tonight guys we will be beta'ing it up!!!

/crossfingers


----------



## Radiix

Look what just came in.


----------



## KG363

very nice


----------



## Chimeracaust

So wait today they are revealing the single player? Give me something like Crysis meets BF2 and I am in heaven. Oh and at least 2 player co-op.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


So wait today they are revealing the single player? Give me something like Crysis meets BF2 and I am in heaven. Oh and at least 2 player co-op.


it does sound like they put a good single player in the game which is cool, but to me BF is all about mp.

OT, BF is the only good game for dropping a good tea bag on your foes as they have to stare up into it as they wait for a medic lol.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


So wait today they are revealing the single player? Give me something like Crysis meets BF2 and I am in heaven. Oh and at least 2 player co-op.


I believe we will have to wait until Thursday for the GTTV episode on the BFBC2 single-player campaign.

Quote:



Playing #BFBC2 SP with the sound option "War Tapes" on makes for an Epic experience!



Quote:



What is "War Tapes": Creates an extremely aggressive soundscape setting simulating documentary style war movies.


Interesting stuff







The Battlefield series has some of the best audio of any game franchise IMO. Can't wait to blast it on my Z-5500s.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
I believe we will have to wait until Thursday for the GTTV episode on the BFBC2 single-player campaign.

Next Thursday? Awwww! I thought it was happening today. So sad


----------



## Soggy_Popcorn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


Omg, are those screen shots legit? Or are they highly touched up promo shots? If that's what the game looks like, then damn!

Question... Can you jump and shoot in this game? I hate it when you can jump and shoot, specially if you can jump and shoot acurately *cough cough* css, will that be in this game? Also can one bunny hop? Also something I loathe. Not a deal breaker, but I am hoping no.


I think some of them were shopped to make the self-shadowing look more detailed, but that's cool with me! It'll still look great in-game, and I've got some kickass desktop pics!


----------



## chronicbucks

so if i want to play the beta....where do I have to purchase the game?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chronicbucks* 
so if i want to play the beta....where do I have to purchase the game?

It isn't for sure you have to pre-order for beta, but, it couldn't hurt. Gamestop or EAstore.


----------



## KG363

I'm just waiting on steam


----------



## JeevusCompact

This looks [email protected] Amazing Smooth & Crisp, I Like Very Much







.


----------



## chronicbucks

i am pumped for this game, ive never played any of the bad company games, stoked to see this one coming out on PC. I've heard the developers saying this is their shot at a mw2 type of game.


----------



## aFreak

seriously, this game looks amazing. are open beta only opened to people who pre ordered?


----------



## Shrimp

Kind of want to try this before I buy. Mainly to see how the performance is, it does recommend a Quad Core so I may have to OC my processor a bit to play this at the settings and FPS I want.


----------



## JeevusCompact

It does indeed sound very promising. I like how they worded this.

Quote:

Dedicated Servers
Battlefield was born on the PC, it grew up with dedicated servers and even when it left the nest and became multiplatform it remembers it's roots. We're doing the PC version of BC2 right. We won't stomach a console port tossed off to some "lesser" studio like our competitors chose to do. We've got our top PC devs working on the PC version side by side with the console team. We don't do ports. It's not the game we'd want to play, and we know it's not the game you want to play either. - Demize99(DICE Dev)


----------



## chronicbucks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact* 
It does indeed sound very promising. I like how they worded this.

that does sound amazing...a love the shots taken at IW, and i hope the game comes out sick


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chronicbucks*


i am pumped for this game, ive never played any of the bad company games, stoked to see this one coming out on PC. *I've heard the developers saying this is their shot at a mw2 type of game.*


Uhh, no?

This is a Battlefield type of game. MW2 is an FPS saturated with perks, and basically unlimited ammo. Not to mention low player counts and only small maps. I'd say MW2 is basically a game of who can camp the best, with almost no teamwork involved.

BC2 is setting itself a part from MW2, in about every positive way possible.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Uhh, no?

This is a Battlefield type of game. MW2 is an FPS saturated with perks, and basically unlimited ammo. Not to mention low player counts and only small maps. I'd say MW2 is basically a game of who can camp the best, with almost no teamwork involved.

BC2 is setting itself a part from MW2, in about every positive way possible.


pretty much. i dont think i have ever played a MW2 game that lasted longer than 10 minutes, but in the BC2 beta some games last over 30 minutes, perhaps even more depending on how good the defending team is







Damn tho, i wanna pre-order this and get into the pc beta but im not doing it instore. Or perhaps i will just pre-order it to get the code then cancel and wait for it to be announced for steam.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT*


pretty much. i dont think i have ever played a MW2 game that lasted longer than 10 minutes, but in the BC2 beta some games last over 30 minutes, perhaps even more depending on how good the defending team is







Damn tho, i wanna pre-order this and get into the pc beta but im not doing it instore. Or perhaps i will just pre-order it to get the code then cancel and wait for it to be announced for steam.


You can pre-order a digital download version from EAstore that guarantees beta access.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


You can pre-order a digital download version from EAstore that guarantees beta access.


its cool man, i just pre-ordered it on gamestop for $65 total with overnight shipping and its the Limited Editon







damn good deal, i get so much pointless stuff with it, like extra armor or the thompson, lol. I just cant wait to get my beta code.


----------



## Gir

I sure hope DICE gives beta codes to those of us who ordered in-store as well.


----------



## aFreak

Edit: If you pre-ordered from gamestop online. you will receive a beta key.


----------



## Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aFreak* 
Edit: If you pre-ordered from gamestop online. you will receive a beta key.

I know, I'm just hoping they decide to give keys to *in-store* pre-orders as well.


----------



## aFreak

i'm so glad i did it online. luckily i was too lazy to run down to gamestop.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aFreak* 
i'm so glad i did it online. luckily i was too lazy to run down to gamestop.

yeah its cheap online, GS was selling the LE for $50 and overnight shipping was $10 so i paid a few bucks over what most ppl would for the LE but i get it still at launch







oh and the beta was the best part, its kinda sick they dont charge your CC til it ships.


----------



## chronicbucks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT* 
yeah its cheap online, GS was selling the LE for $50 and overnight shipping was $10 so i paid a few bucks over what most ppl would for the LE but i get it still at launch







oh and the beta was the best part, its kinda sick they dont charge your CC til it ships.

this sounds like such a steal..where did you order this? im about to get on this right now


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chronicbucks* 
this sounds like such a steal..where did you order this? im about to get on this right now

Gamestop Link


----------



## chronicbucks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT* 
Gamestop Link

thank you, i got it ordered, in store pickup, not charging my cc til the day i pick it up...im liking this


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

So is gamestop online the best place to preorder this?


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BADFASTBUSA* 
So is gamestop online the best place to preorder this?

i would say so







incredible deal man.


----------



## Heady

As far as I understand it, the Limited Edition is the pre-order version. I placed my order on Amazon for the same price (no overnight for me though), but I would go with Gamestop if you want to be 100% sure to get a beta key.


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heady* 
As far as I understand it, the Limited Edition is the pre-order version. I placed my order on Amazon for the same price (no overnight for me though), but I would go with Gamestop if you want to be 100% sure to get a beta key.

I have ordered from amazon too







, unfortunately for some reason my order just didn't go through Gamestops order list (unknown reasons). That means no beta keys for us


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Does anyone have any promo codes for this on Gamestop online ordering?


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BADFASTBUSA*


Does anyone have any promo codes for this on Gamestop online ordering?


A beta activation code and download instructions will be emailed beginning January 26th, 2010.


----------



## pReFy

I really want to get in on the Beta but its hard to justify the 15$ shipping if I pre-order. Especially when that can buy alot of KD


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Can we not preorder on steam and not have to worry about shipping?


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BADFASTBUSA* 
Can we not preorder on steam and not have to worry about shipping?

DICE are talking to Valve about getting it on Steam. Right now it's not confirmed.

As I said before you can pre-order a digital download copy from the EA Store.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
DICE are talking to Valve about getting it on Steam. Right now it's not confirmed.

As I said before you can pre-order a digital download copy from the EA Store.


EA Download Manager sucks.... I keep getting corrupt downloads for BF2142 and Mirror's Edge. I use a different source like D2D and it unpacks fine.


----------



## Swiftes

Anyone know which UK retailers are offering the Beta with pre orders?

I am not paying Â£10 more to get it on the EA Store.


----------



## chronicbucks

if you live somewhere near a gamestop you can pre-order it online and select the pickup in store option.

then the day it comes out you can pick it up in person, and they won't charge you until you pick it up, so you can put a credit card down and then pay with cash.

also you will get the beta

in my opinion this is the best way to go


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chronicbucks*


if you live somewhere near a gamestop you can pre-order it online and select the pickup in store option.

then the day it comes out you can pick it up in person, and they won't charge you until you pick it up, so you can put a credit card down and then pay with cash.

also you will get the beta

in my opinion this is the best way to go


You *Do not get the Beta if you select pickup at store option*, in order to get the beta you have to pre-order and have it shipped to your house....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GAMESTOP*

Reserve Battlefield Bad Company 2 and receive access to the PC multiplayer beta. Beta begins January 28th, 2010 and ends February 25, 2010. Available for online customers only while supplies last. Not available for in-store or in-store pickup orders.

Online Customers: A beta activation code and download instructions will be emailed beginning January 26th, 2010.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *pReFy*


I really want to get in on the Beta but its hard to justify the 15$ shipping if I pre-order. Especially when that can buy alot of KD










Gamestop has Free shipping 
Myself I went with the overnight shipping and it cost an extra $9.99, but being able to play it on release and getting a guaranteed beta a month before is worth it for me...


----------



## Microsis

I suppose this is some good news.

Quote:

Heads Up: PC #BFBC2 Beta Players will secure their gamer alias (Soldier Name) for retail.


----------



## wizrd54

Can you preorder the game at Gamestop and get the beta code and then cancel your order? It says that you will not be charged until the item ships, so couldn't you cancel your order before and get it somewhere else?


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wizrd54* 
Can you preorder the game at Gamestop and get the beta code and then cancel your order? It says that you will not be charged until the item ships, so couldn't you cancel your order before and get it somewhere else?

Umm, No you can't cancel your order once you recieve the Beta code they didn't allow it with PS3 beta either once you get the code your locked in.

http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/Prod...oduct_id=73883

Quote:

GameStop-Battlefield Bad Company 2 Limited Edition

*PS3*
Limit 2 per household

*Orders may not be canceled after a beta code has been sent.*

Billing does not occur until shipment is processed.
Pre-order low price guarantee. More info.
Pre-order to receive date change notifications.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


You *Do not get the Beta if you select pickup at store option*, in order to get the beta you have to pre-order and have it shipped to your house....


Thanks for this information! I called my local Gamestop to cancel the order; the dude was nice but ultimately said he couldn't cancel it. So I called Gamestop's corporate office, and the lady said that he should be able to. Either talk to his manager, or tell him to consult the manual.

So I called the store back, and I suggested checking a manual. And hooray, he got it to work. So I'm almost done re-ordering the game now, and it's a bummer that I'm paying $65 total now, but...whatever, I'm throwing all caution to the wind on this one.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule* 
Thanks for this information! I called my local Gamestop to cancel the order; the dude was nice but ultimately said he couldn't cancel it. So I called Gamestop's corporate office, and the lady said that he should be able to. Either talk to his manager, or tell him to consult the manual.

So I called the store back, and I suggested checking a manual. And hooray, he got it to work. So I'm almost done re-ordering the game now, and it's a bummer that I'm paying $65 total now, but...whatever, I'm throwing all caution to the wind on this one.









Sure








I did the same thing ordered it for instore pickup then noticed you don't get the beta that way, Anyhow my nephew wants it so I figured I'd give him one.


----------



## DOOOLY

Hey Just wondering if any of you BF:BC 2 PC fans that will be playing the beta and are looking for a clan to join go here and post in our forums we also have vent server and maybe a Game server when the game is released we been around since 07 and are fun to play with.

www.mlaclan.com or www.mlaclan.com/forums


----------



## DOOOLY

edit


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
You *Do not get the Beta if you select pickup at store option*, in order to get the beta you have to pre-order and have it shipped to your house....

Gamestop has Free shipping
Myself I went with the overnight shipping and it cost an extra $9.99, but being able to play it on release and getting a guaranteed beta a month before is worth it for me...


well crap...I did an in-store pick up pre-order. Hopefully there will be other way's into the beta, I would rather get my copy the day it's released then wait on shipping.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


well crap...I did an in-store pick up pre-order. Hopefully there will be other way's into the beta, I would rather get my copy the day it's released then wait on shipping.


Then why don't you get the EA store digital download version which guarantees beta access?


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Then why don't you get the EA store digital download version which guarantees beta access?










I would, but I am not paying Â£10 more for EA Store, when GAME, will do it for Â£25.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


I would, but I am not paying Â£10 more for EA Store, when GAME, will do it for Â£25.










For me, EA store digital download = same price as boxed version. Different for you?


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


For me, EA store digital download = same price as boxed version. Different for you?


Yep, Â£26.99 from Play.com

or

Â£35 for EA Store!

And UK guys:

http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/8904...2/Product.html

Pre Order from Play.com to get Beta access. Could this be added to OP?

Confirmed, it is the LE version.


----------



## psypher5

Awesome thread here guys, made me signup just to join in and follow









@Swiftes

play.com is confirmed LE or?

Edit, just saw your other thread on the matter. glad i pre ordered it from there a while ago


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psypher5*


Awesome thread here guys, made me signup just to join in and follow









@Swiftes

play.com is confirmed LE or?

Edit, just saw your other thread on the matter. glad i pre ordered it from there a while ago










Glad it helped


----------



## Gir

Well, since Gamestop is only doing beta access for online orders (stupid...) I decided to pre order from the EA store. Saves me on tax, so I'm happy.


----------



## KG363

Not to rain on your parade or anything, but I only hear negative things about the EA store. Is it just me or are they true?


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Not to rain on your parade or anything, but I only hear negative things about the EA store. Is it just me or are they true?


I've only ever bought a couple games there but I've never had any problem with them.


----------



## Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
Not to rain on your parade or anything, but I only hear negative things about the EA store. Is it just me or are they true?

I hear negative things about the EA *Downloader*. The store isn't a problem at all, I ordered a physical copy.

I have only purchased the second Mass Effect DLC through the EA Downloader. Didn't have a problem with it. Personally, I think a lot of the hate is just people trying to find one more reason to hate EA.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gir* 
I hear negative things about the EA *Downloader*. The store isn't a problem at all, I ordered a physical copy.

I have only purchased the second Mass Effect DLC through the EA Downloader. Didn't have a problem with it. Personally, I think a lot of the hate is just people trying to find one more reason to hate EA.










This, it is only an issue with DRM and most of these games, and the EADM tendacy to be a bit clunky.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Then why don't you get the EA store digital download version which guarantees beta access?










because EA downloader is horrible, I would rather just get it from a store.

When BF2 1.5 patch was released, I bought the complete collection from EA store (lost my discs ages ago). After reformatting I couldn't remember what name/pass I used for EA store to re-download, I went through the forgot name/password routine, I am still waiting for the email reminder (been over 3 weeks now).

I don't recommend EA downloader at all.


----------



## USFORCES

I see they added www.amazon.de to the beta list.

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...29-n-dice.aspx


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


I see they added www.amazon.de to the beta list.

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...29-n-dice.aspx


Hmm, not sure why Play.com isn't on there, they are confirmed.


----------



## psypher5

play got confirmed on twitter recently

http://twitter.com/OfficialBFBC2


----------



## Microsis

8 days...


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i wonder if you pre ordered it in store at gamestop if you still get access to the beta cause i preordered it like 3 weeks before the preorder online beta announcement.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
i wonder if you pre ordered it in store at gamestop if you still get access to the beta cause i preordered it like 3 weeks before the preorder online beta announcement.

No you have to order it online and have it shipped to your house.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *microsis* 
8 days...

Almost here!


----------



## murderbymodem

Saw this on Newegg, thought it was pretty awesome









Anyway, I haven't pre-ordered yet, still debating where to order from. I don't really want to deal with EA download manager, nor do I want to wait for it to be shipped, or pay extra for fast shipping.


----------



## FauxFox

Just what you guys need

Free Overnight Shipping + Beta from Gamestop.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FauxFox*


Just what you guys need

Free Overnight Shipping + Beta from Gamestop.


You just made my day man. That code + I found an old Gamestop gift card in my wallet that I thought only had like $2 on it, turns out there was $9.31 on it









Order Total: $44.18


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FauxFox*


Just what you guys need

Free Overnight Shipping + Beta from Gamestop.


US only... always.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


You just made my day man. That code + I found an old Gamestop gift card in my wallet that I thought only had like $2 on it, turns out there was $9.31 on it









Order Total: $44.18










Congratz!


----------



## Radiix

GTTV is going to reveal the single player campaign on TV tomorrow night. I think the embargo might be lifted for all sites on Friday.

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/ep...ilers-tv/60992


----------



## Oupavoc

Well, I just pre-ordered it online


----------



## metalrulz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


GTTV is going to reveal the single player campaign on TV tomorrow night. I think the embargo might be lifted for all sites on Friday.

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/ep...ilers-tv/60992


From what i gather it's 12:30 am so it's tonight but technically thursday morning.Meaning it's about 3 hours and 15 min's from now.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:



On Thursday night don't miss the season premiere of GAMETRAILERS TV on Spike TV for your first look at the single-player campaign of BATTLEFIELD BAD COMPANY 2. B-Company is back and you'll see over 10 minutes of never-before-seen footage from the single-player campaign including a new trailer and a first look at one of the game's cutscenes. During the show GTTV host Geoff Keighley interviews executive producer Karl Magnus Troedsson and senior producer Patrick Bach. *Make sure to tune into GTTV on Thursday night at 12:30 on Spike TV in high-definition.*



Source


----------



## KG363

I gave up on Steam and pre-ordered from Gamespot with that "Badco" coupon. I bought a $50 visa gift card to buy it with but it came out to $53.xx, so I had to use my dad's credit card.








Good thing they don't charge until March


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


I gave up on Steam and pre-ordered from Gamespot with that "Badco" coupon. I bought a $50 visa gift card to buy it with but it came out to $53.xx, so I had to use my dad's credit card.








Good thing they don't charge until March










Even with the coupon for free shipping, the game is still 49.99 with $3.50 tax, so the total is $53.49.


----------



## Gexx

I cant believe I have to play MW2 for another 2months...


----------



## metalrulz

Nvm about it being tonight i just checked my T.V schedule and it's 12:30 am friday morning.Got it set to record!


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gexx* 
I cant believe I have to play MW2 for another 2months...

The Bad Company 2 beta starts in 8 days, you can play that until it comes out!

Besides, you know what I'm playing right now? Call of Duty. Yes, the original. I bought Call of Duty Classic on the Playstation Network, and it's awesome. After playing that a few nights, it motivated me to get a few PC friends to reinstall it and play.

I would be perfectly happy playing the original Call of Duty and Unreal Tournament 2k4 for the rest of my life


----------



## jackeyjoe

So how exactly do we get a beta key? I've seen conflicting information over the last month or two, is it public or only for people who preordered?


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe* 
So how exactly do we get a beta key? I've seen conflicting information over the last month or two, is it public or only for people who preordered?

The sure way to get one is to pre-order. But some sites like Fileplanet and Gamespot may give some out like they did with the PS3 beta.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
The sure way to get one is to pre-order. But some sites like Fileplanet and Gamespot may give some out like they did with the PS3 beta.

and they'll probably throw some keys out via Twitter like they did with the PS3 beta.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metalrulz* 
Nvm about it being tonight i just checked my T.V schedule and it's 12:30 am friday morning.Got it set to record!

Ditto =)

I love PVR's. I don't watch crappy television anymore, just a few of my favourite shows that I can watch whenever I want.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
The sure way to get one is to pre-order. But some sites like Fileplanet and Gamespot may give some out like they did with the PS3 beta.

cool, i'll probably preorder it then, +rep for you










Also, is there an eta on when steam will put a preorder up?


----------



## gablain

So is the single player video out somewhere now ?


----------



## Starbuck5000

Just to confirm those who have pre-ordered, has the retailer given you a date when you will be getting your beta keys. Play.com has said they will be emailing them out on the 26th(I guess to give us 2 days to download the Beta). Anyone else been told something different?


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gablain* 
So is the single player video out somewhere now ?

No, it's coming out later today.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000* 
Just to confirm those who have pre-ordered, has the retailer given you a date when you will be getting your beta keys. Play.com has said they will be emailing them out on the 26th(I guess to give us 2 days to download the Beta). Anyone else been told something different?

Yeah, Gamestop too said they'd send an email out on the 26th in preparation for the 28th.


----------



## lethal

ok forgive my confusion.

could someone else whom went thru gamestop tel me what i should expect?

i preordered. i got a confirmation number in email for my order. i've recieved nothing further. is this right thus far?

and i shouldnt recieve anything more till they email us the beta key? once we get the beta key.. we download the game from somewhere? should i have that link yet or does anyone.. or will that come later as well?


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lethal* 
ok forgive my confusion.

could someone else whom went thru gamestop tel me what i should expect?

i preordered. i got a confirmation number in email for my order. i've recieved nothing further. is this right thus far?

and i shouldnt recieve anything more till they email us the beta key? once we get the beta key.. we download the game from somewhere? should i have that link yet or does anyone.. or will that come later as well?

They'll email you a key and information on how to download the beta on the 26th.


----------



## Boat

If you preordered from GameStop you do not get access to the BETA unless you chose the delivery option. If you preordered online and chose in-store pickup you will NOT be getting access to the BETA.


----------



## lethal

@ boat: oh i ordered it to ship.. not in store pickup. all good there

@ radiix: thankyou thankyou +rep


----------



## AIpha

Can't wait to play this game...going to get it and see if it's worth converting too. Wasn't a HUGE Fan of BF2. Loved the demo version though. Haven't played BC1 though..so IDK.


----------



## mark076h

Looks like it is going to be up on steam anytime now http://twitter.com/hyphy911/status/8037353657


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mark076h*


Looks like it is going to be up on steam anytime now http://twitter.com/hyphy911/status/8037353657


GRAAAAAHHH! I bought it from Gamestop yesterday!!!


----------



## Evil-Cold

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


GRAAAAAHHH! I bought it from Gamestop yesterday!!!































You can always cancel.

I would sit on it and wait to see if Steam is supporting the Beta.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil-Cold*


You can always cancel.

I would sit on it and wait to see if Steam is supporting the Beta.


Well now I feel stupid...

Yeah I'll wait for official news on the beta


----------



## Chimeracaust

I know were are all stoked about the multi-player, and obviously that's the big draw for me, BUT, I am going to watch the gametrailers tv to see what this single player is like.


----------



## Radiix

The GameTrailers TV special is about to start.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
The GameTrailers TV special is about to start.

link please?


----------



## Radiix

It's on Spike TV.

It should come up on GameTrailers.com in a few hours


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
link please?

It's on TV. Spike, if you have it.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viscerous* 
It's on TV. Spike, if you have it.

bah so I have a dish, and it was on at 9:30 for me instead of 12:30, and I only caught the last few seconds of it! LAME! Any one see it who wants to spill the beans?


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust* 
bah so I have a dish, and it was on at 9:30 for me instead of 12:30, and I only caught the last few seconds of it! LAME! Any one see it who wants to spill the beans?

I wish it was on at 9:30 for me. I'm totally out of it.


----------



## Radiix

Around a 10 hour single player campaign
Same squad and humor as the first game
No Nukes
Huge destruction in single player
Some guy on fire, burning to death and screaming
Demo in February


----------



## Radiix

Sooner than I expected. Here's the single player trailer

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/ex...ield-bad/61088


----------



## mocha989

this game is going ot be EPIC!


----------



## The Mad Mule

Neato. A few of those shots reminded me of Crysis, location and graphics-wise.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Also mentioned a commitment to the players that they will release both free content as well as paid content (DLC) depending on the user's feedback.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

man im so ready to play the hell outta this game


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
Sooner than I expected. Here's the single player trailer

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/ex...ield-bad/61088


----------



## Chimeracaust

Did they say anything about co-operative single player?


----------



## Radiix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


Did they say anything about co-operative single player?


I didn't hear anything about it, unfortunately.


----------



## murderbymodem

Oh man, I was excited enough about the multiplayer, but the single player looks damn good too.


----------



## BreakDown

russians!?

im getting a bit fed up with always having russians, koreans, afghans etc... as enemies.

well... appart form that, it does look great, looking forward to it.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Neato. A few of those shots reminded me of Crysis, location and graphics-wise.


I thought the same thing. Made me a bit tight in the pants.


----------



## Soggy_Popcorn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


russians!?

im getting a bit fed up with always having russians, koreans, afghans etc... as enemies.

well... appart form that, it does look great, looking forward to it.


Yeah, they should fight Nazis! Oh wait....
They should fight Arabs! Oh wait...
They should fight aliens! Oh wait.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


russians!?

im getting a bit fed up with always having russians, koreans, afghans etc... as enemies.

well... appart form that, it does look great, looking forward to it.


Who do you want to fight? Bad Company is in the US Army, and you basically covered all of our enemies there.

although that post got me to thinking it'd be pretty cool if there was a game that involved a second civil war.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soggy_Popcorn*


Yeah, they should fight Nazis! Oh wait....
They should fight Arabs! Oh wait...
They should fight aliens! Oh wait.


no no! you are missing the point, i meant they should fight something original! 
like... communists!


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


no no! you are missing the point, i meant they should fight something original! 
like... communists!


Yeah original, maybe even Fascists.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Who do you want to fight? Bad Company is in the US Army, and you basically covered all of our enemies there.

although that post got me to thinking it'd be pretty cool if there was a game that involved a second civil war.


i dont want this to become something political at all.

but come on... RUSSIANS? the cold war is over.

lots of interesting stories could be told, but we always stick to cliches. it does get repetitive.

EDIT: if a war game came out about a civil war in america (or werever) and where you get to choose sides and play. it could be great. storylines in games are getting over repetitive.

BUT i does look great, ill probably wait to see some reviews or even play at the ps3 demo on a friends house, but ill probably buy it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


Yeah original, maybe even Fascists.


oh, that would be original! lets kill Nazis!


----------



## Boat

I'm really only interested in BC2 for the MP. The Battlefield MP experience has always been the best out of all the other shooters out there.

It's just got the perfect mix of infantry/vehicle combat to keep things interesting.


----------



## Microsis

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 GTTV Episode

Packed with good stuff.


----------



## space_coyote

****! So glad I just preordered.


----------



## gablain

Is eb games gamestop ? Because i have an ebgames neer my house ( in canada ), and i am wondering, if they have the pre order available, but i cant find their website to contact them


----------



## TheTurk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gablain* 
Is eb games gamestop ? Because i have an ebgames neer my house ( in canada ), and i am wondering, if they have the pre order available, but i cant find their website to contact them

yes,i believe theyr sister companies


----------



## Radiix

New Blog update

*
An Audiophile's Guide to BF:BC2*

Quote:

Hi there!

I'm one of the audio programmers at DICE responsible for the audio tech in Frostbite. We know there are many people out there who care passionately about audio in our games, so we thought it'd be nice to give you some information on how our audio engine works and why we do things the way we do. Hopefully with this information you'll know how to get the most out of the audio in Bad Company on whichever platform you choose to play it on. It's going to get quite technical, but I'll try to summarize each section to make everything crystal clear...

Click to read the full blog


----------



## mattlyall06

add me to the list of people who are now interested in this game.. i just watched the single player campaign trailer. im sure the multiplayer is the real draw for this game but i like me a good campaign. never played the first one and this looks like it could be alot of fun..


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

So you guys think Steam will have the Limited Edition like Gamestop? I love buying from steam and all but I want the extra content, lol.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

another blog update
http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...29-n-dice.aspx


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


another blog update
http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...29-n-dice.aspx


So you have to pre-order it ONLINE from gamestop to play the beta it looks like.


----------



## Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lxcivic2k1*


So you have to pre-order it ONLINE from gamestop to play the beta it looks like.


Or EA store. That's what I did. $49.95 shipped. No tax.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


New Blog update

*
An Audiophile's Guide to BF:BC2*


I am very impressed that they actually encourage people to turn off those crappy "Crystalizers" and whatnot. Too many people these days think that artificially boosted frequencies and large quantities of bass is the best kind of music reproduction.


----------



## xisintheend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lxcivic2k1*


So you have to pre-order it ONLINE from gamestop to play the beta it looks like.


EAstore has it as well.
http://eastore.ea.com/DRHM/servlet/C...ctID=118201400


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


I am very impressed that they actually encourage people to turn off those crappy "Crystalizers" and whatnot. Too many people these days think that artificially boosted frequencies and large quantities of bass is the best kind of music reproduction.


Agreed. It's also very interesting how they did the sound system.

Quote:



Naturally, doing all of the audio processing in software puts the CPU under some extra strain. Since Xbox360/PS3 has fixed hardware and both have multiple cores available to do many things in parallel, you could say this is only an issue for the PC SKU where we may end up having less cores than on console. In Bad Company, all audio processing is performed sequentially on a single hardware thread regardless of platform. For PC this means that a CPU with a higher frequency will help more than one with more cores. But of course, there are other areas of the game that execute in parallel, so having more than 2 cores will help the game in general. This is an area we're constantly looking to improve and the results of our efforts will show up in future titles.


Pretty neat idea.


----------



## TheCheeks

Any word on it being available on Steam? Or should I just use Gamespot or EAStore?


----------



## jbobb

If you order off of EA, you can use promo code: *M93SW4PQQ2* and get $5 off.


----------



## TheCheeks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


If you order off of EA, you can use promo code: *M93SW4PQQ2* and get $5 off.










Sick! Just did







$44.95 total.


----------



## cgraham23

apparently it is going to be on steam pretty quick here:
http://forums.steampowered.com/forum....php?t=1117702

So wait before you buy it from ****ty EA store. (I'm sure EA store if fine but I just prefer to have it on steam, as I'm sure a lot of you would)


----------



## mark076h

if yoou go to the steam store and looking under Coming Soon and Scroll to the next 10, you can see it, but the link does not do anything right now.

BFBC2 Limited Edition $49.99


----------



## Radiix

Pre-order is up on steam

http://store.steampowered.com/news/3364/


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
Pre-order is up on steam

http://store.steampowered.com/news/3364/

Beta access too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *svtfmook* 
in the steam client news


----------



## TheCheeks

Figures, mere HOURS after I get it on EAStore. Time to see if I can cancel my order... I'd rather pay $5 more for it on Steam.


----------



## Anth0789

Just pre ordered it yes!


----------



## Starman27

So I never played the first one, but am about to pre-order on Steam. My question is, is there really as much cooperation and teamwork as everyone makes it seem? I really hope so, because that is really what I want out of a game, not just a different version of MW2 with vehicles, you know?


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

i already pre ordered from gamestop, i would like a physical copy but i dont HAVE to have it, should i cancel and get steam version?>? aarrrgg


----------



## Starman27

I would cancel it. Screw Gamestop, and Steam ftw.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starman27*


So I never played the first one, but am about to pre-order on Steam. My question is, is there really as much cooperation and teamwork as everyone makes it seem? I really hope so, because that is really what I want out of a game, not just a different version of MW2 with vehicles, you know?


It's all about who you play with. Obviously there are people who have microphones and join squads and do cooperate, while there are players who never join squads, don't have microphones, and want to just play and try to kill without caring about any objectives. You'll just have to find a server with people who enjoy cooperating as much as you do.

I know this because Battlefield 2 also had a similar squad system. Obviously Bad Company 2's squad system is improved, so we'll see how it works!


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

i just canceled my gamestop pre order, and im sure there will be a "pre loading" before the game goes live so well have plenty time to download it even if you have a slow connection it will be instantly available the day it goes live. steam here i come!!


----------



## KG363

Same. Cancelled from Gamestop. But I don't see anything on steam about the beta...

EDIT: It's there now


----------



## Knoxis

Just pulled the trigger


----------



## DuckieHo

Ocn server please!


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Ocn server please!

OCN australian server please!

...one can only hope


----------



## JadedFloridian

Wow, Bad Company 2 is already the #1 top seller on Steam, I guess a lot of people have caught wind of it.







I proudly count myself as one of those buyers, I prefer Steam integration and pre-loading over a physical copy, I cancelled my Gamestop preorder.


----------



## DuckieHo

Me thinks the Beta servers are going to crash.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Beta access too.


So you only get beta if u pre-purchase?


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MooMoo*


So you only get beta if u pre-purchase?


Yes. Since you live in Finland, you could get beta access by ordering through Gamestop, Steam, EA.com, or CDON. You also get 6 multiplayer unlocks.


----------



## Radiix

I've created a Steam community page for us interested in the game. Feel free to join it here


----------



## katieayanami

i preordered it form EA store in digital form, i think i'll cancel it now









their digital distribution looks super sketchy.

Steam ftw!


----------



## Damir Poljak

They need this










YouTube- AA-12. World's deadliest shotgun!


----------



## The Mad Mule

Hey guys, quick question (hopefully). You know how you can "secure" your username? I've been wanting to move away from the "The Mad Mule" thing I've been using the last couple of years, but I probably won't think of a perfect replacement for another year or two.









In past BF games, can you change your username? When I played the BF2 demo, I had to log in with an email and username and password; crazy stuff, so it made me feel liek you couldn't change your username.


----------



## Chranny

You couldn't change your name in BF2 afaik.


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Hey guys, quick question (hopefully). You know how you can "secure" your username? I've been wanting to move away from the "The Mad Mule" thing I've been using the last couple of years, but I probably won't think of a perfect replacement for another year or two.









In past BF games, can you change your username? When I played the BF2 demo, I had to log in with an email and username and password; crazy stuff, so it made me feel liek you couldn't change your username.


Don't change it! Just keep it.
It is unique!


----------



## metalrulz

If you pre-order you can save you're name online.So pre-order either @ gamestop online Or wait until They have the LTD on steam.If You get to play beta you can save your online name to W/e you feel like or If you don't care what your name is don't worry about it.

I'm still waiting on the steam pre-orders because i need more companies to get beta keys.Steam is my best bet to get a pre-order key because i have to buy my brothers Game on the count of he's poor.Please steam don't let me down and get those LTD pre-order keys Right away.


----------



## ALIGN

just preorderd on steam


----------



## Starman27

Pre-ordered!

Now time to order my second 5770 so I can optimize this game in all it's DX11 glory.

Also, I saw someone say something about securing your username, how can I go about making this happen? Thanks.


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damir Poljak*


They need this








YouTube- AA-12. World's deadliest shotgun!


that gun is awesome in MW2 I preordered from Steam also


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starman27* 
Pre-ordered!

Now time to order my second 5770 so I can optimize this game in all it's DX11 glory.

Also, I saw someone say something about securing your username, how can I go about making this happen? Thanks.

I'm assuming that the account you create for the beta will be kept on their servers and will still be useable when the game is released.


----------



## Starman27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
I'm assuming that the account you create for the beta will be kept on their servers and will still be useable when the game is released.

Ah, that makes sense. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing it. Thanks.


----------



## mattlyall06

im really on the edge about getting this. i think ill wait to check out some videos of the beta. i never played the first one so before i jump into MP if i get it i'll beat SP first.


----------



## Starman27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*


im really on the edge about getting this. i think ill wait to check out some videos of the beta. i never played the first one so before i jump into MP if i get it i'll beat SP first.


Or pre-order it and play the beta to get some experience. I never played the first either, and that's what i plan on doing.


----------



## Radiix

From Twitter:

Quote:



*L_Twin*

Lot's of Q's regarding the possibility of 4 pack BFBC2 bundle on Steam. We're working on this, hope we can realize this options asap.



Quote:



*hyphy911*

If you preorder Battlefield via Steam...The beta will auto appear in your games list when available. So chillout


----------



## mattlyall06

^sounds like they're sick of getting asked those questions lol


----------



## Evil-Cold

I would *NOT* recommend to pre-order the game if you just want to try the Beta and you're not sure you really want it. That's what Demos are for. (Wich this game will have eventually)

Betas have ALOT of bugs and glitches, and they do not represent what the final product will be like.

Betas are there to test early games, find problems and fix them.


----------



## un4rmed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil-Cold*


I would *NOT* recommend to pre-order the game if you just want to try the Beta and you're not sure you really want it. That's what Demos are for. (Wich this game will have eventually)

Betas have ALOT of bugs and glitches, and they do not represent what the final product will be like.

Betas are there to test early games, find problems and fix them.


The game is out in 2 months so there isn't a lot that they can change. I think the PC beta is going to be a very good representation of what the final game will be.


----------



## [Teh Root]

I'm still debating as to ee if the 4-pack comes out, so I don't need to spend $50, or just **** it and pre-order it for $50.


----------



## ele1122

How do I cancel an order from the EA Store? The order doesn't show up in my order history...

Damn you EA, I want to get it on Steam.


----------



## TheCheeks

The beta is there mostly to see what the obvious hacks are going to be, mostly tightening down their servers and stress testing them.

Because yeah, there isn't much they can change client side in 2 months.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ele1122*


How do I cancel an order from the EA Store? The order doesn't show up in my order history...

Damn you EA, I want to get it on Steam.


I had to call them and be on hold for about 45 minutes.


----------



## TheCheeks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ele1122*


How do I cancel an order from the EA Store? The order doesn't show up in my order history...

Damn you EA, I want to get it on Steam.


Just goto their Customer Support portion of EAStore, and use the Send Email link. Pick a random game like BF2 and chose Change/Cancel order.

Just explain you preordered BC2 and want to cancel it. They need your name, last 4 digits on the creditcard you used, address, zip, and order number.

I did it yesterday, surprisingly enough, they had it canceled in 2 hours.

That website is CRAP. No easy way to cancel either. *******s, I'll take my money to Valve


----------



## Boat

I preordered off STEAM and I'm gonna cancel my GameStop preorder. Its just more convenient for me since I don't have to worry about losing the disc or CD-KEY's and of course you get the STEAM community integration.


----------



## USFORCES

I wonder why the digital takes up 5GB more than the Disc...

Free HDD space: 15GB for Digital Version, 10GB for Disc Version


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


I wonder why the digital takes up 5GB more than the Disc...

Free HDD space: 15GB for Digital Version, 10GB for Disc Version


Possibly means that you will have to play with the CD in your drive.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Viscerous*


Possibly means that you will have to play with the CD in your drive.


If thats the case it's probably worth saving the extra 5GB on the hardrive then


----------



## Boat

What's 5GB on my new 640GB HDD?


----------



## KG363

It's still about 5GB on your HDD.


----------



## [Teh Root]

I hate having the disc.


----------



## murderbymodem

fixed images ftw. That's what I did so I didn't have to put the CD in when I played Battlefield 2.


----------



## Swiftes

1 day until Beta keys emailed out!


----------



## Boat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swiftes* 
1 day until Beta keys emailed out!

What's a key without the game!?! STEAM preorders automatically get the BETA added to their account!


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boat* 
What's a key without the game!?! STEAM preorders automatically get the BETA added to their account!









UK users also have to pay an extra Â£8 for a digital copy of the game, and you wont have a hard copy


----------



## Boat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


UK users also have to pay an extra Â£8 for a digital copy of the game, and you wont have a hard copy










Ouch! That hurts! I kinda prefer hard copies over digital ones but the digital one assures me access to the BETA! Therefore, digital it is for me!










Besides, I really do love STEAM, I've never had any problems with them.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

wow i'm sure this is going to be a hit at the next lan party I go to, time to move on from cod 4 ^^

-edit-

dang, 50 euros, I forgot how much new games cost. Maybe i'll buy it along with my fermi, prices might of dropped by then.


----------



## Radiix

New stuff.

*G4TV Single-Player Hands-on Preview

IGN Hands-On

Destructioid's BC2 Preview

Joystiq Hands-on Preview*

  
 YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Squad Rush Mode


----------



## xquisit

Only if I had $550... I would spend $50 on the game.. 
and $500 on a 120hz LCD, that isn't even out yet.









+rep for showing the rush mode, awesome!


----------



## Radiix

7 minutes of single player b-roll footage from the press release

http://www.jeuxvideopc.com/video/str...-mode-solo.php


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Only if I had $550... I would spend $50 on the game.. 
and $500 on a 120hz LCD, that isn't even out yet.









+rep for showing the rush mode, awesome!


Why are you so obsessed with 120Hz LCD's?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


7 minutes of single player b-roll footage from the press release

http://www.jeuxvideopc.com/video/str...-mode-solo.php


+rep for making me understand how badly i hate myself for spending $60 on MW2.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Why are you so obsessed with 120Hz LCD's?


Because when I was younger.. and had $1000.. I had a choice.. upgrade my monitor (was a CRT that displayed anywhere from 60-100HZ), or upgrade my computer. I decided to spend $1000 on a Samsung SyncMaster 191t (probobly 5 years ago). I almost shed a tear playing counter-strike with all that ghosting. Do I really need to explain myself anymore?


----------



## Swiftes

First thing I said when I started watching that SP vid?

wow..


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swiftes* 
First thing I said when I started watching that SP vid?

wow..

Crossfire?


----------



## kilrbe3

I'm not bashing, but nor am I jumping on this wagon yet still...

Just past BF games scare me.. 2142 shipped with no PB. BF:Vietnam was made in quick time to raise money for BF2.

BF Heroes was a joke to PC users, and I'm guessing same thing was used to raise quick money for BF:BC2. BF Heroes was a month worth of work at that. Still nothing for PC. Never will. They said back in Nov it was almost ready, then some gaming news site found out they didn't even have a engine ready for it for the PC. Just sounds like DICE is doing the bare-work for PC users at this point, just to PC gamers a tad happy.

Just saying...


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Because when I was younger.. and had $1000.. I had a choice.. upgrade my monitor (was a CRT that displayed anywhere from 60-100HZ), or upgrade my computer. I decided to spend $1000 on a Samsung SyncMaster 191t (probobly 5 years ago). I almost shed a tear playing counter-strike with all that ghosting. Do I really need to explain myself anymore?









Just looked up the Samsung SyncMaster 191t and see that it has a response rate of *25ms*? Is this true? If so, that is why you are seeing horrible ghosting. *25ms* is absolutely terrible as far as response times.

Rule of thumb when buying an LCD for gaming is to get 5ms or lower.

Now, I assume screen tearing will be very prevalent with 120Hz monitors. The solution to that is Vsync. In order to sustain Vsync, your video card would have to pump out at least 120 frames per second at all times otherwise you will suffer tremendous FPS drops. Good luck doing that with 5770's in Bad Company 2.

Just giving my









I can understand your frustration with ghosting, but I urge you to at least try a monitor with *less than 25ms response time*, preferably 5ms or lower like I mentioned above. 25ms is just unheard of nowadays.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Just looked up the Samsung SyncMaster 191t and see that it has a response rate of *25ms*? Is this true? If so, that is why you are seeing horrible ghosting. *25ms* is absolutely terrible as far as response times.

Rule of thumb when buying an LCD for gaming is to get 5ms or lower.

Now, I assume screen tearing will be very prevalent with 120Hz monitors. The solution to that is Vsync. In order to sustain Vsync, your video card would have to pump out at least 120 frames per second at all times otherwise you will suffer tremendous FPS drops. Good luck doing that with 5770's in Bad Company 2.

Just giving my









I can understand your frustration with ghosting, but I urge you to at least try a monitor with *less than 25ms response time*, preferably 5ms or lower like I mentioned above. 25ms is just unheard of nowadays.


I was very young at the time, 15 or 16..didn't know much about technology. Just wanted to spend my money









I mean, are you 100% sure I need to have 120fps constant to take FULL advantage of this monitor?

Remind me to compare FPS with your single GPU when I get the game.. and monitor, hopefully. I'm very curious to see how thing stack up, and I'm very worried about my minimum FPS.

I'm thinking $230 for a [email protected] LCD will be great, but the ASUS is more future proof.


----------



## l4n b0y

boss just pre-orderd this for me. god i love getting gift emails!! gonna be an EPIC game!! CANT WAIT.

* anyone know if your character file/profile in the beta will transfer over to the main game?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l4n b0y*


boss just pre-orderd this for me. god i love getting gift emails!! gonna be an EPIC game!! CANT WAIT.

* anyone know if your character file/profile in the beta will transfer over to the main game?


I heard you can reserve the name/account..however it works, but yeah.. I heard you can reserve a name


----------



## Microsis

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *xquisit*   I was very young at the time, 15 or 16..didn't know much about technology. Just wanted to spend my money









I mean, are you 100% sure I need to have 120fps constant to take FULL advantage of this monitor?

Remind me to compare FPS with your single GPU when I get the game.. and monitor, hopefully. I'm very curious to see how thing stack up, and I'm very worried about my minimum FPS.

I'm thinking $230 for a [email protected] LCD will be great, but the ASUS is more future proof.







  
No what I'm saying is before you go and dump $230 on a 1680x1050 resolution monitor, see how a ~5ms or lower looks in terms of ghosting, and for the same price, you can get a 1920x1080 (or 1900x1200) monitor.

All I'm saying is do your homework. Don't make another mistake like you did before. Yes 120Hz sounds better on paper, but go see for yourself how a decent response rate at 60Hz looks.

I'm assuming you bought that Samsung many years ago (judging by it's price). LCD's have come a long way since then.

Also, OT:

  
 YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Singleplayer Campaign Gameplay


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


No what I'm saying is before you go and dump $230 on a 1680x1050 resolution monitor, see how a ~5ms or lower looks in terms of ghosting, and for the same price, you can get a 1920x1080 (or 1900x1200) monitor.

All I'm saying is do your homework. Don't make another mistake like you did before. Yes 120Hz sounds better on paper, but go see for yourself how a decent response rate at 60Hz looks.

I'm assuming you bought that Samsung many years ago (judging by it's price). LCD's have come a long way since then.

Also, OT:


How is that off-topic?








In addition, it was posted on the previous page.

I don't really know what to say, but you are starting to make a lot of sense!

I know in the future.. I would upgrade my PSU/GPU, and I would love to know the truth about the 120hz monitor. I just wonder if it's true that it will be the best FPS gaming monitor, but the problem will be..will my hardware be up to par with it?

+rep'd you again


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


No what I'm saying is before you go and dump $230 on a 1680x1050 resolution monitor, see how a ~5ms or lower looks in terms of ghosting, and for the same price, you can get a 1920x1080 (or 1900x1200) monitor.

All I'm saying is do your homework. Don't make another mistake like you did before. Yes 120Hz sounds better on paper, but go see for yourself how a decent response rate at 60Hz looks.

I'm assuming you bought that Samsung many years ago (judging by it's price). LCD's have come a long way since then.

Also, OT:

YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Singleplayer Campaign Gameplay


getting closer and closer to preordering this game...


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*


getting closer and closer to preordering this game...


Gotcha, same here


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Gotcha, same here


me too!


----------



## The Mad Mule

You guys might as well pre-order now, because IIRC people who pre-ordered will be getting an email tomorrow (26th) on instructions on how to download the beta on the 28th.


----------



## Anth0789

Just a couple days left until the Beta!


----------



## ~Strawberry~

when's the beta out?


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elliott_94*


when's the beta out?


28th mate.


----------



## TheCheeks

Lucky for me I don't have class until 6pm on Thurs









Here's to hoping Steam preloads this game tomorrow or Weds too.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Just a couple days left until the Beta!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *elliott_94* 
when's the beta out?


----------



## KG363

Quote:

EA

Who wants #BFBC2 PC beta keys? http://bit.ly/4GJk2a @EA will also be giving them away on Thursday to celebrate the start of the beta
about 5 hours ago from web
Retweeted by L_Twin and 17 others
http://twitter.com/EA


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCheeks* 
Lucky for me I don't have class until 6pm on Thurs









Here's to hoping Steam preloads this game tomorrow or Weds too.


They will probably do it the same way as MW2, steam was released for sale two days after the brick and mortor stores

I will purchase this, I play BF2 alot and prefer the smaller 48 player servers over the larger ones.
to many players and your dodging aimbots and bullets all nite


----------



## Papa.Smurf

IIRC Steam is releasing the game prior to when all the preorders from Gamestop are sent out.


----------



## USFORCES

Look at this screen shot or has it already been posted Starman27, LMAO!


----------



## Radiix

Ready for some new high res images?


----------



## Nelson2011

Wow you made my 2mbps dsl take a crap


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

-_-' can you not please... or at least resize them. Not everyone has unlimited quota's...


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCheeks*


Lucky for me I don't have class until 6pm on Thurs









Here's to hoping Steam preloads this game tomorrow or Weds too.


Same here man! Nothing to do except play the beta all day, go to my Windows Workstation class 6:00-8:30, then come home and play more!









Anyway, on the topic of BC2, the sounds in this game are AMAZING. I love how you can hear tons of screaming when people get shot and yelling for each other to get down. Not many games go to that level of detail with their audio.


----------



## Exostenza

I just about the health system and how the medics will work. I know I am just another PC gamer complaining, but I hate how these console games hold your hand the whole way through the game. People can regen health on their own and the medic can heal the enemies... for science sakes.

I am going to buy this game and play it and enjoy it, but I know in my heart I am just waiting for BF3 as I am hoping it will be a real PC game where the fights are tough and the game is unforgiving like BF2. None of this slow health regen crap.

Bah.


----------



## Chranny

Thursday's my day off. t.t


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


I just about the health system and how the medics will work. I know I am just another PC gamer complaining, but I hate how these console games hold your hand the whole way through the game. People can regen health on their own and the medic can heal the enemies... for science sakes.

I am going to buy this game and play it and enjoy it, but I know in my heart I am just waiting for BF3 as I am hoping it will be a real PC game where the fights are tough and the game is unforgiving like BF2. None of this slow health regen crap.

Bah.


http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...ttlefield.aspx

Quote:



Bad Company 2 introduces a system we call Out of Combat Healing. Like many features in Battlefield it's a reflection of a real soldier's world. Every soldier learns some basic first aid so he can patch himself up and get back into the fight. In Bad Company 2 we represent a soldier's first aid ability via the Out of Combat Heal. A soldier who's been wounded in a fight but survived will slowly heal himself. Out of Combat Healing is a not a fast process. Unlike your Medic teammate it's not going to save you in the middle of a firefight, but it will keep you from bleeding out somewhere alone on the Battlefield.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exostenza* 
I just about the health system and how the medics will work. I know I am just another PC gamer complaining, but I hate how these console games hold your hand the whole way through the game. People can regen health on their own and the medic can heal the enemies... for science sakes.

I am going to buy this game and play it and enjoy it, but I know in my heart I am just waiting for BF3 as I am hoping it will be a real PC game where the fights are tough and the game is unforgiving like BF2. None of this slow health regen crap.

Bah.

Be greatful.

I'm sick of hearing about people still complaining about this game and have yet to play it. How do I know? If you have played the PS3 beta, you wouldn't be complaining.

Do you want to be stuck with MW2 in this generation of gaming? Didn't think so. Play BC2 when it comes out and shut up.


----------



## r34p3rex

I can't wait any longer for this!!


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


I can't wait any longer for this!!

















Don't blow your brains out when you've come this far already! The beta's coming in two days anyway.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Don't blow your brains out when you've come this far already! The beta's coming in two days anyway.










I don't have a DX11 card yet







Rocking on with my 4770 until Fermi comes out to decide what i'm getting.

AHHHHHH I WANT TO PLAY IT NOW!


----------



## twistid

Are those images in game? Will the game be DX11? I just bit the bullet and pre-ordered through steam...

I'm REALLY hoping the graphics are going to be good... Can any of the PS3 people say if its better than MW2 both in terms of graphics and gameplay, MW2 sucks IMO. I'd really like to push my 5770+965 to see what it can do... especially in DX11


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twistid*


Are those images in game? Will the game be DX11? I just bit the bullet and pre-ordered through steam...

I'm REALLY hoping the graphics are going to be good... Can any of the PS3 people say if its better than MW2 both in terms of graphics and gameplay, MW2 sucks IMO. I'd really like to push my 5770+965 to see what it can do... especially in DX11


yes it is DX 11.


----------



## Microsis

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *twistid*   Are those images in game? Will the game be DX11? I just bit the bullet and pre-ordered through steam...

I'm REALLY hoping the graphics are going to be good... Can any of the PS3 people say if its better than MW2 both in terms of graphics and gameplay, MW2 sucks IMO. I'd really like to push my 5770+965 to see what it can do... especially in DX11  
   
 YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Singleplayer Campaign Gameplay


----------



## aFreak

has anyone received their keys yet?


----------



## Microsis

5 Reasons Why BC2 Will Destroy MW2

Thought some of you might enjoy that read.


----------



## Slayem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Singleplayer Campaign Gameplay


OMG, I'm GONNA GO INSANE BY THURS,aggggghhh! game looks so good!


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


has anyone received their keys yet?


Not I


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


has anyone received their keys yet?


Should have already got my key as I pre ordered off play who say that you get the beta today.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Anyone got their keys yet? I called Play.com and they told me to email some department. Was hoping to come home from Uni and have the Key here


----------



## 98uk

Haven't got my Play.com beta key yet


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Haven't got my Play.com beta key yet


















Swiftes you did get yours mate(I know your out there)?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


Anyone got their keys yet? I called Play.com and they told me to email some department. Was hoping to come home from Uni and have the Key here










Nice of them, when the say on their site that the keys and access info will be emailed to you. Cannot understand why they haven't organised it properly, its not like only 3 people wanted keys is it?


----------



## xisintheend

Gamestop in the USA says it was going to mail out keys today. Nothing as of yet!


----------



## 98uk

They said 26th was an estimated time

Quote:



The BETA is due to start on the 28th January 2010 (subject to change). Codes and instructions on how to access the BETA early will be emailed two days prior (currently 26th January) to the start of the BETA


----------



## t3haxle

I'm dying of the wait :x


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


They said 26th was an estimated time


True but if its now not the right date why didn't they update the site? If it says the 26th then to me that means the 26th, not a few days either side of it.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000* 







Swiftes you did get yours mate(I know your out there)?

Nope, nothing yet!


----------



## aFreak

i spy a bunch of liars! =]


----------



## Radiix

From the Battlefield Blog.

Quote:

BFBC2 PC on Steam For Pre-Order

Last week we finally released BFBC2 PC on Steam for pre-order. It was met with an overwhelmingly positive response and in just two days of being available rose to the #2 slot in sales last week and currently #1 for this week on Steam. So a HUGE "THANK YOU" to the Steam Community for the warm welcome and joining us in the Beta through your pre-order and a special "you rock" from our Executive Producer KM (L_Twin).

For those interested in pre-ordering BFBC2 PC on Steam can click here.

BFBC2 PC Beta on Steam

The Beta will appear in your "My Games" tab in your Steam client to all Steam pre-orders for day one access to the Beta.

Look for another blog later today with even more details on the Beta! :-D
Also. Be sure to join the OCN Bad Company 2 Steam Group. You'll get free cake and one personal favor from Microsis.


----------



## psi_guy

this might be a noob question, but so far i have not seen anyone ask about this. will anything you unlock/achieve in the beta carry over into the full version of the game when it is released?


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *psi_guy* 
this might be a noob question, but so far i have not seen anyone ask about this. will anything you unlock/achieve in the beta carry over into the full version of the game when it is released?

As of now, only thing that will carry over is your name/account name.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
From the Battlefield Blog.

Also. Be sure to join the OCN Bad Company 2 Steam Group. You'll get free cake and one personal favor from Microsis.

Joined!


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...ttlefield.aspx

Yeah man that is what I read that got me down.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
As of now, only thing that will carry over is your name/account name.

bummer, thanks for the response!


----------



## Outcasst

No play.com beta code as of yet either (almost 9PM).


----------



## metalrulz

Gamestop changed the date to tomorrow.

Via gamestop website:A beta activation code and download instructions will be emailed beginning January 27th, 2010.

And yes it's no BS check for yourself http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/Prod...oduct_ID=74539


----------



## xisintheend

The EA store says January 28th 2010. I guess it doesn't really matter since the beta won't be out till the 28th anyways.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Still not got my Pre-order key. The Play.com site still lists it as getting sent out today


----------



## twistid

No key for me







(ordered through steam)


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twistid* 
No key for me







(ordered through steam)

You won't be getting a key. It'll just show up on your games list when it's ready.


----------



## atalkingbear

Any cons to ordering from Steam? Besides not having a physical copy? When can you DL the game from steam?


----------



## [Teh Root]

When is the 4 pack coming.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]* 
When is the 4 pack coming.

I want to know as well.


----------



## [Teh Root]

yea. I need to save the cash.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
You won't be getting a key. It'll just show up on your games list when it's ready.

But don't we only have a day to start downloading it? That's what I understood from the post on the battlefield blog. That stinks cuz I'm going to need a new copy of win7 in the next couple of months and I think I won't be able to reDL


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]* 
When is the 4 pack coming.

You can preorder now, get access to the beta, then if a 4 pack comes along before the release date, you can cancel your order and tell them that you want the 4pack. The steam subscriber agreement stipulates that there are no refunds except in the case where the game has not yet been released


----------



## Starbuck5000

Anyone know if any of the class's allow me to go M1A1 and RPG-7?


----------



## bucdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


Anyone know if any of the class's allow me to go M1A1 and RPG-7?


yea engineer and get the special weapon unlock for the m1a1


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bucdan*


yea engineer and get the special weapon unlock for the m1a1


Whoot whoot, time to bring my Xplosivo to BC2. +Rep for the answer


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


But don't we only have a day to start downloading it? That's what I understood from the post on the battlefield blog. That stinks cuz I'm going to need a new copy of win7 in the next couple of months and I think I won't be able to reDL


It's Steam, and the beta lasts a long time. I'm sure you'll be able to re-download. I think what they mean is that they'll be putting the files up for download a day early so everyone can get it installed and ready to play.


----------



## Frosty88

I just canceled my pre-order from the EA Store so I can pick it up on Steam. I hope they get back to me by tomorrow so I can go ahead and pick it up on Steam and start downloading for the beta.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


It's Steam, and the beta lasts a long time. I'm sure you'll be able to re-download. I think what they mean is that they'll be putting the files up for download a day early so everyone can get it installed and ready to play.


That would make me much happier


----------



## CrazyNikel

Anyone else pre order through the official EA site? I'm wondering when the hell I get my beta key and download and what not....I'm gonna be pissed if the official site doesn't give out the beta aha


----------



## Radiix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*


Anyone else pre order through the official EA site? I'm wondering when the hell I get my beta key and download and what not....I'm gonna be pissed if the official site doesn't give out the beta aha


I bet they'll be one of the first to give out beta keys besides retail and foreign sites.

Hopefully they will give out keys tomorrow and let people have some time to download the client before the beta launches.


----------



## The One6152

I got mine off game stop and they said they'd be emailing me beta key and directions on how to install today, still haven't received anything >=(


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The One6152*


I got mine off game stop and they said they'd be emailing me beta key and directions on how to install today, still haven't received anything >=(


It's amazing how people don't read the new posts since they last visited the thread.

Hint: They changed the email date to tomorrow.


----------



## The One6152

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule* 
It's amazing how people don't read the new posts since they last visited the thread.

Hint: They changed the email date to tomorrow.

sorry, I just didnt feel like reading 40 pages of posts


----------



## KG363

or one page apparently

EDIT: I admit it, it was two


----------



## dartuil

hello If someone have a key useless he can PM me








cheer dudes good night


----------



## r34p3rex

Finally made my steam preorder! Must preload tomorrow!


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
I bet they'll be one of the first to give out beta keys besides retail and foreign sites.

Hopefully they will give out keys tomorrow and let people have some time to download the client before the beta launches.

We will find out soon, I've got one from EA and one from Gamestop coming









Quote:


Originally Posted by *r34p3rex* 
Finally made my steam preorder! Must preload tomorrow!

I thought the Beta LE offer was over on the 25th.....


----------



## sti-06

jus played on PS3 and graphics were horrible. I hope real game wont be the same...


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sti-06* 
jus played on PS3 and graphics were horrible. I hope real game wont be the same...

I bet they do on your TV


----------



## bucdan

the graphics were decent, but it didnt feel like 1943 graphics for some weird reason. probably because of the overuse of HDR lighting. And hey, we can go higher in the graphics department


----------



## TheCheeks

Console graphics are not representative of PC graphics, just keep that in mind.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
I thought the Beta LE offer was over on the 25th.....

You thought wrong.







Check the store page


----------



## Dom_sufc

Ordering mine in a bit. Don't think I'll be getting it on Steam for Â£35 though









Â£27, free delivery, and of course Beta Access.

http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/8904...2/Product.html

Apologies if a/this UK Vendor has been posted. This is the best one I could find.

Also got a new mouse on the way aswell. Is that dedication or what ;D


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r34p3rex* 
You thought wrong.







Check the store page

It was the 25th I seen it posted at EA's site but I can't find it now, Maybe that's why they are waiting until tomorrow now to give out the keys?


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Just pre-ordered on steam, I can't wait!!!


----------



## Dom_sufc

What's the crack with the Steam Group? Does it mean anything other than being a discussion area for the members? I've joined by the way, Dom_UK. Also, the group status shows 5 people online. Which I found strange considering that it's not out anywhere as far as I know.

I shall see you all ingame flying the OCN Tags!


----------



## |mando|

Still no 4-pack! *sigh* I just might have to drop a $50 on this. Just might.

;D


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *|mando|*


Still no 4-pack! *sigh* I just might have to drop a $50 on this. Just might.

;D


I thought the only games that got that offer were the 4 player COOP type games?


----------



## |mando|

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


I thought the only games that got that offer were the 4 player COOP type games?


Bioshock 2 has a 4-pack for $135 right now, which is single player/multiplayer. Ehh, maybe I'm just expecting it out of need, heh, much easier to justify a $35-$40 purchase than a $50 one.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *|mando|*


Bioshock 2 has a 4-pack for $135 right now, which is single player/multiplayer. Ehh, maybe I'm just expecting it out of need, heh, much easier to justify a $35-$40 purchase than a $50 one.










Ah right.

Maybe have a look at a different retailer... Over here it's Â£35 on steam and Â£27 (Inc Delivery) in online shops. Still with the Beta access.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
Ordering mine in a bit. Don't think I'll be getting it on Steam for Â£35 though









Â£27, free delivery, and of course Beta Access.

http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/8904...2/Product.html

Apologies if a/this UK Vendor has been posted. This is the best one I could find.

Also got a new mouse on the way aswell. Is that dedication or what ;D

Yea some of us are still waiting on our Beta-Keys from play


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000* 
Yea some of us are still waiting on our Beta-Keys from play

Same, I checked ma emails earlier, and was dissapointed that they still havent sent it.

With my poor internet (And you starbuck!







) I need all the extra time to download.


----------



## 98uk

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Same, I checked ma emails earlier, and was dissapointed that they still havent sent it.

With my poor internet (And you starbuck!







) I need all the extra time to download.


Speak for yourself, I'm just gonna go and dl it off my uni's unflitered connection, they have a 100mbit line









Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


I'll just leave this here...



















How long ago did you get the email?


----------



## 98uk

I haven't


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

what's HBAO?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 
what's HBAO?

Horizon-Based Ambient Occlusion


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
I haven't









Ohhhh ok. You go and pay a visit to Jack and his rum?


----------



## Goobers

pre purchased on steam not 5 hours ago. this is not my kind of game tbh. im an rts fan but damn. cant pass this up.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Horizon-Based Ambient Occlusion

is that DX 10 or DX 11?


----------



## Starbuck5000

Oh btw Alex and Swiftes you gotta email these people at play and ask em what the funk is going on and why you don't has your key:

[email protected]


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000* 
Ohhhh ok. You go and pay a visit to Jack and his rum?

I go visit these guys:


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
I go visit these guys:


















schweet


----------



## 98uk

So... no one has a beta code from Play.com yet...


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
So... no one has a beta code from Play.com yet...

Nope


----------



## [Teh Root]

Any word on the 4-pack? Is it worth it to wait until there is a 4-pack or just get it for $50.


----------



## murderbymodem

Relax guys, I don't think anyone has sent out codes yet. I haven't gotten mine from Gamestop. I'll bet they're having trouble figuring out who to send beta keys to, since so many of you pre-ordered there and then canceled









Quote:

When's the Beta

First, let's start by making the official time and date of the Beta the start of this Blog in what will be and EPIC moment in DICE's PC History! The PC Beta begins this Thursday, January 28th at approximately 6pm CET, 12pm EST, and 9am PST time!!!!!!! :-D

Where to Get It

The Client will be downloadable from server partner websites and Steam starting at the above listed time at a file size of 1.5GB. Here's a hyper-link reminder http://bit.ly/4GJk2a on which retailers will provide PC Beta access through pre-ordering.


----------



## [Teh Root]

So, is it worth it, just to pre-order on steam?


----------



## 98uk

Got a beta key... just not from Play.com









Sneaky


----------



## Radiix

Blog updated with new beta information and DRM information

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...-goodness.aspx

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...rotection.aspx


----------



## Starbuck5000

Play.com BETA IS HERE

YATTA!!!!


----------



## 98uk

I got two beta keys now


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
I got two beta keys now









Can you get on to the Beta site?


----------



## Tehrawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000* 
Can you get on to the Beta site?

Its not working for me either.


----------



## evilspongebob72

404d for me


----------



## Interpolation

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]* 
So, is it worth it, just to pre-order on steam?

Yes, you will get access to the beta version, and be able to download and install the game this week. Plus steam is offering the limited edition of the game which offers many advantageous unlocks.


----------



## Tehrawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Interpolation* 
Yes, you will get access to the beta version, and be able to download and install the game this week. Plus steam is offering the limited edition of the game which offers many advantageous unlocks.

Though you get all that for cheaper from a store. I got it from play.com for 15 euro cheaper.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Hopefully what they are saying about their use of secuROM is true, it being a wrapper and never installs on your pc.


----------



## Alwinp

Will there be a demo of this game?

I can't really pre order as I dont' have the money for it now.
But I hope there's a way to try this game out before buying it.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alwinp*


Will there be a demo of this game?

I can't really pre order as I dont' have the money for it now.
But I hope there's a way to try this game out before buying it.


From the other thread about the beta apparently there will be a demo in late feb.


----------



## [Teh Root]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Interpolation*


Yes, you will get access to the beta version, and be able to download and install the game this week. Plus steam is offering the limited edition of the game which offers many advantageous unlocks.


But, is it worth it to just get it now, or wait and see for the 4 pack?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]*


But, is it worth it to just get it now, or wait and see for the 4 pack?


Decide if you'd rather pay more and get beta access asap, or wait and see if the 4-pack comes out before the beta is over / if they even offer beta access with the 4-pack. There's not even a guarantee there will be a 4-pack, they just mentioned they're working on it, so if you're really looking forward to this game you might just want to pre-order now.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alwinp*


Will there be a demo of this game?

I can't really pre order as I dont' have the money for it now.
But I hope there's a way to try this game out before buying it.


FYI they don't charge your card until the dispatch the game. I have 3 games on pre-order and none of them have not only taken money from my account but the bank hasn't set aside the funds.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


FYI they don't charge your card until the dispatch the game. I have 3 games on pre-order and none of them have not only taken money from my account but the bank hasn't set aside the funds.


I ordered from the EA store and was charged immediately by digital river. I also have my credit card statement saying so =P


----------



## twistid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*


I ordered from the EA store and was charged immediately by digital river. I also have my credit card statement saying so =P


Steam


----------



## Radiix

Before you ask. NO, the beta is not out. NO, these are not mine.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Do you know Radiix when the download site goes live?

Will it have a dl manager as well as this beta will take about 8hrs for me to dl at 1.5GB


----------



## chronicbucks

i can really see steam messing this beta/pre-order thing up. it all seems to happened so quick and i know they sometimes take their sweet time with releases and games.

I cancelled my gamestop order yesterday and went with steam, heres hoping everything goes smooth.....


----------



## MooMoo

Is there other ways to get beta key than pre-ordering the game from steam or somewhere?


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MooMoo*


Is there other ways to get beta key than pre-ordering the game from steam or somewhere?


Its the only way to be garranteed a key for the beta, they might give a few out however it depends on how many pre-orders they get


----------



## GJF47

Steam doesn't charge the account until the game is released?


----------



## The Mad Mule

I just realized something about the Steam version of BF2, as opposed to the Gamestop version.

First difference is that you get artwork (physical or on a DVD) w/ the physical copy. I'm sure not many care about this, but here's the second thing...

...the AKS-74U rifle. Gamestop mentions that they'll send you the code to get the rifle the day before the game ships. No word about that on the Steam version.

See here: http://www.gamestop.com/gs/landing/bfbc2/


----------



## USFORCES

GameStop keys are being released around 4PM US central time









EA keys
I just talked to EA online since I have one ordered there also and he said "Please wait for 24 hours and you will receive an email containing the beta code."

Probably since they are busy giving them to all the companies that have the same pre-order Beta deal and make there own online order customers wait! LOL


----------



## S2kphile

I have a question about this game and I want a straight up answer.

Does this game support PhysX?


----------



## KG363

maybe


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


Its the only way to be garranteed a key for the beta, they might give a few out however it depends on how many pre-orders they get


I do know it was super easy to get a PS3 beta key, I had one 5 minutes after going to gamespot. I'm hoping for the same with PC beta keys as I'm keeping my in-store pick-up order since I want the game the same day it releases.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2kphile*


I have a question about this game and I want a straight up answer.

Does this game support PhysX?


no


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


I just realized something about the Steam version of BF2, as opposed to the Gamestop version.

First difference is that you get artwork (physical or on a DVD) w/ the physical copy. I'm sure not many care about this, but here's the second thing...

...the AKS-74U rifle. Gamestop mentions that they'll send you the code to get the rifle the day before the game ships. No word about that on the Steam version.

See here: http://www.gamestop.com/gs/landing/bfbc2/


Yeah, Gamestop always has their little bonuses to get you to buy every game there. I never really care about them, but it is just one reason why I didn't cancel my pre-order and go for it on Steam(along with the fact that I have a Gamestop gift card to spend).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2kphile*


I have a question about this game and I want a straight up answer.

Does this game support PhysX?


No.

I have a question about you and I want a straight up answer.

Why do you care? You have ATI cards.


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


maybe


I really debating if I should sell one of my HD 5850 and get a PhysX card like a 9800GT or sell both of my HD5850's right now and pick up a Fermi when it's released.

Honestly, I've had a couple of grey screens and a few black screens with my cards and it's annoying and crossfire; although, awesome still has a few problems at the moment, which I hope the next drivers fix, if not I might sell one for a PhysX card or both all together for a Fermi. I still prefer a single GPU over a multi-GPU setup because of problems.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Yeah, Gamestop always has their little bonuses to get you to buy every game there. I never really care about them, but it is just one reason why I didn't cancel my pre-order and go for it on Steam(along with the fact that I have a Gamestop gift card to spend).

No.

I have a question about you and I want a straight up answer.

Why do you care? You have ATI cards.


Well, I want the full experience if it *did* support PhysX but now I know my answer so I'm hoping the new drivers from ATi can fix some of the problems I've been having.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2kphile*


I really debating if I should sell one of my HD 5850 and get a PhysX card like a 9800GT or sell both of my HD5850's right now and pick up a Fermi when it's released.

Honestly, I've had a couple of grey screens and a few black screens with my cards and it's annoying and crossfire; although, awesome still has a few problems at the moment, which I hope the next drivers fix, if not I might sell one for a PhysX card or both all together for a Fermi. I still prefer a single GPU over a multi-GPU setup because of problems.


you try installing 10.1 drivers?


----------



## Esseff

12EST can not come soon enough.


----------



## Sickened1

I wish we could get some kind of preinstall/download. Damn it. lol


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2kphile*


I really debating if I should sell one of my HD 5850 and get a PhysX card like a 9800GT or sell both of my HD5850's right now and pick up a Fermi when it's released.

Honestly, I've had a couple of grey screens and a few black screens with my cards and it's annoying and crossfire; although, awesome still has a few problems at the moment, which I hope the next drivers fix, if not I might sell one for a PhysX card or both all together for a Fermi. I still prefer a single GPU over a multi-GPU setup because of problems.


I would keep your current setup. If you don't like how crossfire is working, sell a single card and put that money towards your next upgrade while you keep one to use until Ferni or whatever.

Just be glad you have DX11 cards.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Esseff*


12EST can not come soon enough.


I would of though that the beta unlocks 2400 local time in Swedeen being as thats where DICE are based


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Esseff*


12EST can not come soon enough.


How long is that








I'm in the UK









edit
I bought through Steam!
Will steam have the beta for download, or what


----------



## twistid

http://www.time.gov/timezone.cgi?Eastern/d/-5/java


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sickened1*


I wish we could get some kind of preinstall/download. Damn it. lol


Since the beta doesn't start until 12 tomorrow, as long as they have a nicely seeded torrent up by 10:00 I'll be good to go by beta launch.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


I would of though that the beta unlocks 2400 local time in Swedeen being as thats where DICE are based


Battlefield Blog says 12 EST.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


How long is that








I'm in the UK










It is currently 4:44 EST time (Wednesday) and the beta starts 12:00 on Thursday









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


edit
I bought through Steam!
Will steam have the beta for download, or what










It should show up on your games list when it's ready to go.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twistid*


http://www.time.gov/timezone.cgi?Eastern/d/-5/java


Thanks dude









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Since the beta doesn't start until 12 tomorrow, as long as they have a nicely seeded torrent up by 10:00 I'll be good to go by beta launch.

Battlefield Blog says 12 EST.

It is currently 4:44 EST time (Wednesday) and the beta starts 12:00 on Thursday









It should show up on your games list when it's ready to go.


Thanks bud


----------



## twistid

Any word if they are going to allow pre-download before the actual beta time starts? As stated before it's pretty lame having to wait ~8 hours to download


----------



## USFORCES

Bad Company 1 used Havok...

Rumor has it Bad Company 2 will use the same so were all good


----------



## twistid

What is Havok?


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twistid* 
Any word if they are going to allow pre-download before the actual beta time starts? As stated before it's pretty lame having to wait ~8 hours to download

no preloading. I'm positive


----------



## TheCheeks

Happy I have an unlocked modem to get 2MB/s. This'll be the only time in my life I look forward to waking up at 9am


----------



## t3haxle

I have to wake up at 6 D:

But my exams end early so I get home at like 11.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twistid* 
What is Havok?

physics engine(?) mostly know for its use in the Half Life 2 series


----------



## USFORCES

What the email looks like









Quote:



Thank you for pre-ordering Battlefield: Bad Company 2 from GameStop. Starting January 28, at 6 am PST, you may redeem your beta code by following the instructions below.

Step 1: Visit the Battlefield Bad Company 2 website at www.battlefieldbadcompany2.com/beta.
Step 2: Download and install the PC Beta Client.
Step 3: Once the client is installed, start the client and click on the log in button. You will receive a prompt to sign in with your EA Account. If you do not have an EA Account you can create one on the same screen.
Step 4: Enter the unique PC Beta Code during the log in process to authenticate your participation in the Beta. You will not be able to play or access any multiplayer menus without being authenticated.
Your unique beta code is XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


physics engine(?) mostly know for its use in the Half Life 2 series










And Oblivion


----------



## USFORCES

PC BETA screenshots


----------



## S2kphile

This map is alot different from the Desert/Port map in the PS3 Beta. I can't wait to see what snow looks like in this game.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


PC BETA screenshots



















































Very Nice!


----------



## Chris++

Quick Question, will I be able to max this game out on 1024 x 768 with an ATI HD 5770?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chris++*


Quick Question, will I be able to max this game out on 1024 x 768 with an ATI HD 5770?


I'd say yes. I'm not sure exactly how demanding the game is yet, but 1024x768 is a pretty low res.


----------



## lethal

fyi to fellow gamestop pre-orders: I just got my gamestop email. Hope you get yours soon. I was getting nervous as 4pm came and went.. lol.


----------



## USFORCES

I still am waiting on the one from EA, My nephew is blowing off work tomorrow for this and it's his key









Kind of BS on EA's part to make paying customers wait longer guess I should of got both from gamestop!

They better hope I get it before 8am or I won't deal with them again because when I talked to them at 2pm they said 24hrs?


----------



## murderbymodem

Just got my key from Gamestop as well.


----------



## unreal_calibur

theres giving away 50 keys tomorrow.

Quote:

"Details on tomorrow's BFBC2 code giveaway: I have 50 codes that will be given away at 11:00 AM Pacific. Check back then for a chance to win"
https://twitter.com/EA


----------



## 98uk

Anyone think that if I install the beta tomorrow and then next week re-install Windows and the beta on my new SSD, that it will give a hissy fit?

I know you can only use the code once, but I never know quite how it works? Will it mind if I change the HD and re-install Windows?


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unreal_calibur* 
theres giving away 50 keys tomorrow.

https://twitter.com/EA

50 keys and probably 5000 people trying to get them


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Anyone think that if I install the beta tomorrow and then next week re-install Windows and the beta on my new SSD, that it will give a hissy fit?

I know you can only use the code once, but I never know quite how it works? Will it mind if I change the HD and re-install Windows?

That will be fine. Your beta key will link to your EA account. When you reinstall Windows just reinstall the beta and log in with your EA account.

EA should be paying me to answer all these questions


----------



## chronicbucks

any idea when the steam beta will be released?


----------



## Lige

Got my key from Gamestop, about two hours ago.








Dear Valued Customer,

Thank you for pre-ordering Battlefield: Bad Company 2 from GameStop. Starting January 28, at 6 am PST, you may redeem your beta code by following the instructions below.

Step 1: Visit the Battlefield Bad Company 2 website at -snip-
Step 2: Download and install the PC Beta Client.
Step 3: Once the client is installed, start the client and click on the log in button. You will receive a prompt to sign in with your EA Account. If you do not have an EA Account you can create one on the same screen.
Step 4: Enter the unique PC Beta Code during the log in process to authenticate your participation in the Beta. You will not be able to play or access any multiplayer menus without being authenticated.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chronicbucks* 
any idea when the steam beta will be released?

probably at 12:01 am


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chronicbucks*


any idea when the steam beta will be released?


12PM EST tomorrow.


----------



## Radiix

Dedicated server pre-orders are starting to pop up. It might be that the game is new or the site is just expensive but 1.95 per slot seems like a little too much.

Quote:



Pre orders for Battlefield Bad Company 2 are available for $1.95 per slot at www.myinternetservices.com

Server Locations:
Seattle, WA
San Francisco, CA
Los Angeles, CA
Dallas, TX
Chicago, IL
Atlanta, GA
Ashburn, VA
New York, NY
Toronto, Canada

Our advantages:

* Full support of the BCBF2CC tool
* Direct access to Punkbuster screenshots
* The best hardware
* Month to Month payments
* Paypal, Mastercard, Visa and American Express
* Control of the game server through our control panel
* No limit on data traffic
* Gigabit connections with the internet
* Superior Support - expansion, need help, we take care of all of it
* Dedicated Servers Available
* Teamspeak/Ventrilo Voice Servers Available
* MyIS is one of the largest game providers worldwide supporting XBOX, PS3 and PC


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

for a dedicated powerful server it might be worth it. cant keep count of how many times a good game has gone to crap bc of a shtty server


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


Dedicated server pre-orders are starting to pop up. It might be that the game is new or the site is just expensive but 1.95 per slot seems like a little too much.


GameServers has it on pre-order for $1.24/slot


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


Dedicated server pre-orders are starting to pop up. It might be that the game is new or the site is just expensive but 1.95 per slot seems like a little too much.


www.gameservers.com has them for $1.24/slot.


----------



## KG363

How does he already have the beta?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


How does he already have the beta?


There's an FPSAdmin watermark on them, so I'd guess it's from a site that got early access. Maybe for reviewing purposes? idk.

Edit: FPSAdmin news post containing the screenshots says they're from an anonymous member. Possibly someone from the Dev team?


----------



## KG363

Thanks for the reply


----------



## mark076h

2 more shots that have showed up


----------



## allenkane

Is Steam releasing Beta download today or tomorrow? Anyone know what time?

edit: just read 12 PST tomorrow. Dang. have to leave for classes at 11:30


----------



## KG363

It's 9 PST from what I read. 12 EST


----------



## Rino

Man i still haven't gotten my key from gamestop.com lame.


----------



## burrbit

can u preload the beta?


----------



## Radiix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burrbit*


can u preload the beta?


No


----------



## aFreak

I helped a friend pre-order it from gamestop because he doesn't have a credit card, i got the email for beta.
Is another there a way to get a key without pre-ordering?
Want to actually test the game before i purchase it.


----------



## The One6152

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


I helped a friend pre-order it from gamestop because he doesn't have a credit card, i got the email for beta.
Is another there a way to get a key without pre-ordering?
Want to actually test the game before i purchase it.


nope, only way is pre-order, sorry =/


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


I helped a friend pre-order it from gamestop because he doesn't have a credit card, i got the email for beta.
Is another there a way to get a key without pre-ordering?
Want to actually test the game before i purchase it.


Yes, keep an eye out on twitter... They will be giving some beta keys out, but not many, so good luck man.


----------



## Anth0789

Interesting Interview:

  
 YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Patrick Bach Interview


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


I helped a friend pre-order it from gamestop because he doesn't have a credit card, i got the email for beta.
Is another there a way to get a key without pre-ordering?
Want to actually test the game before i purchase it.


Pre-Order, wait for key... Cancel.

Only charged $1


----------



## xquisit

Nice interview, and I'm hoping to play this game.. not on my 1280x1040 monitor though









Still deciding if I should go [email protected] or [email protected] (not even out yet)!

What do you guys think?


----------



## Freebird1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Interesting Interview:


Simply amazing...gets me pumped for tomorrow!


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Nice interview, and I'm hoping to play this game.. not on my 1280x1040 monitor though









Still deciding if I should go [email protected] or [email protected] (not even out yet)!

What do you guys think?


I think you should stop obsessing about 120hz and get a normal, affordable 1920x1200 LCD monitor.


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
I think you should stop obsessing about 120hz and get a normal, affordable 1920x1200 LCD monitor.

This

120hz is overrated, thanks to nvidia 3D.


----------



## Interpolation

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Nice interview, and I'm hoping to play this game.. not on my 1280x1040 monitor though









Still deciding if I should go [email protected] or [email protected] (not even out yet)!

What do you guys think?

120hz is pricey. For the same money you could grab a 2560 x 1600 monitor. If your planning on getting Fermi the higher res the better.


----------



## CrazyNikel

Ok seriously....I bought my copy off eastore.com...And I STILL dont have ANYTHING like a beta key or email.....Anyone else buy from eastore?


----------



## xquisit

So you guys are saying it's totally pointless to have 120Hz, but why? I mean I don't want to get fooled into buying something that I "think" is best.

Let's go over priority first, because money isn't a problem as long as I know I'm spending it on a quality product that performs extremely well. I will be using this monitor just for BFBC2, because I don't have a blu-ray player.. and that is the LAST thing on my list. I hate TV, and I hate movies (industry is filled with people who disgust me). I am a hardcore gamer, and just want the best of the best... This time around I built a "budget" $1,105 rig (see signature), and I feel like that shouldn't be the case for a monitor. I figured as long as I get a PSU/GPU upgrade in a year or two, then my monitor should be my main focus of my build.

One this I heard about 120Hz, is if I'm getting 120fps..then all 120 will be shown on my screen. Now who will I be kidding.. CF 5770s 120fps at all times... highly unlikely. Do I play counter-strike 1.6, yes.. But that game is outdated and I doubt I would play enough to take advantage of this perk. If I do go with 1920x1200, what monitor would you recommend..and it would it be an LED LCD? I want it purely for FPS gaming, so you know TN-panel is my only choice. Thanks for reading, and sorry if I added unnecessary information!


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
So you guys are saying it's totally pointless to have 120Hz, but why? I mean I don't want to get fooled into buying something that I "think" is best.

Let's go over priority first, because money isn't a problem as long as I know I'm spending it on a quality product that performs extremely well. I will be using this monitor just for BFBC2, because I don't have a blu-ray player.. and that is the LAST thing on my list. I hate TV, and I hate movies (industry is filled with people who disgust me). I am a hardcore gamer, and just want the best of the best... This time around I built a "budget" $1,105 rig (see signature), and I feel like that shouldn't be the case for a monitor. I figured as long as I get a PSU/GPU upgrade in a year or two, then my monitor should be my main focus of my build.

One this I heard about 120Hz, is if I'm getting 120fps..then all 120 will be shown on my screen. Now who will I be kidding.. CF 5770s 120fps at all times... highly unlikely. Do I play counter-strike 1.6, yes.. But that game is outdated and I doubt I would play enough to take advantage of this perk. If I do go with 1920x1200, what monitor would you recommend..and it would it be an LED LCD? I want it purely for FPS gaming, so you know TN-panel is my only choice. Thanks for reading, and sorry if I added unnecessary information!

I got a Samsung T240HD. I don't recommend this for you since you don't watch TV and this monitor is a bit more expensive than most due to the built-in digital TV tuner, which I think is nice to have even if I don't watch a ton of TV.

Anyway, the thing with 120hz is that it's mainly for the 3d stuff. I don't find 3d necessary. I don't want to be sitting in front of my computer wearing 3d glasses. I already wear normal glasses and I wear headphones, I don't know about you but I don't need more crap on my head lol! As for the monitor displaying all 120 frames, wouldn't any monitor do that? If that's how many frames you're getting in the game, isn't that what you see? I mean maybe you'd be limited by the response time of the LCD, but my T240HD is 5ms and I don't notice any slowdown. Heck, the BenQ monitor I had before this was 8ms and I thought it looked great. I just don't see the point in spending all that money when a 5ms LCD does the job perfectly fine minus the (in my opinion) gimmicky Nvidia 3d stuff.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*


Ok seriously....I bought my copy off eastore.com...And I STILL dont have ANYTHING like a beta key or email.....Anyone else buy from eastore?



I got one from GameStop at 4:30PM and the one I ordered for my nephew from the *EA store *not yet...

I talked to EA at 2PM CST and the said 24hrs, LOL


----------



## murderbymodem

http://www.gamearena.com.au/news/rea...55344?latest=1

for anyone who needs a key


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


http://www.gamearena.com.au/news/rea...55344?latest=1

for anyone who needs a key


no moar


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


http://www.gamearena.com.au/news/rea...55344?latest=1

for anyone who needs a key


They are all gone, keys were gone in an hour. They say they are getting more. But I'm betting 10 bucks GameSpot, IGN, FilePlanet etc etc will have some to release soon.


----------



## r34p3rex

I have 7 keys to give away, offer ends at 11AM EST









http://www.overclock.net/freebies/65...alore-7-a.html


----------



## benjy911

Can't believe they went so quickly lol, hope some more are released


----------



## AmishJoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
Pre-Order, wait for key... Cancel.

Only charged $1

Is this true for Gamestop online?


----------



## mtbiker033

BFBC2 twitter post 3hrs ago:

Surprise news coming today besides the Beta & more exciting than the iPad, I suggest keeping an eye out at Battlefield.com!

?????????? 1943 news for pc maybe?

nope, think this is the surprise:
OfficialBFBC2

Surprise Reveal: Xbox 360 Battlefield Bad Company MP Demo is live on Xbox Marketplace! Go get it!!!!!!!


----------



## MooMoo

Everyone who gots beta key gets the full version









that would be nice suprise


----------



## [Teh Root]

It's the Xbox 360 demo of BFBC2 for free. The Beta comes out today, and the Demo comes out in late febuary.


----------



## Gir

Just got my key from EA.


----------



## Radiix

YouTube- Battlefield Bad Company 2: Port Valdez Demo Gameplay


----------



## mtbiker033

damn that looks good, and that's on the 360!!


----------



## Threefeet

Been playing the XBox demo for the last 2.5 hours and I'm loving it so far!

Ranked number 48 (or 98? Can't remember) in the world lol, not that many players yet I'm guessing









BTW any BF2 fans expecting this to be the next episode in the series may be disappointed, it's smaller with more focused action, having said that it really works well and is a beast in its own right.

Also I seem to be the only person capable of keeping a heli in the air for more than 30 seconds lol

It's quite easy at the moment as most people are still getting their heads around it. Give it a few weeks and the real competition starts









Anyone playing the Xbox version look me up, gamertag: *Threefeet*


----------



## USFORCES

Another video
I want to play now!!

  
 YouTube- Battlefield Bad Company 2 PC Demo - Russian Assault


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


YouTube- Battlefield Bad Company 2: Port Valdez Demo Gameplay












The choppers look amazing. Spinning out of control when hit with an RPG..


----------



## Sanders54

I got a key! But where do I download the client?!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sanders54* 
I got a key! But where do I download the client?!

Where to Download the Beta

We'll distribute with many partners as possible to ensure the fastest DLs no matter your location around the world. Current know locations and methods will be EADM, Steam, Torrents (only get this from legit sources, i.e. an RSP*), and all our RSP's.

Getting Started In the Beta
STEP 1: Make sure you have at least 5GB free on your HDD and then download and Install BFBC2! :-D
STEP 2: Once installation is completed (install size will be around 1.5GB) start the client and click the login button. You will then be prompted to sign in with your EA Account. If you don't have an EA Account you'll be able to create one in the same screen. (You may also create your EA Account in advance HERE)
STEP 3: Enter the unique PC Beta Code during the log in process to authenticate your participation in the Beta.
Step 4: Create your Soldier name (this will lock that name to your EA account for retail if you want to keep it).

Note: You will not be able to play or access any multiplayer menus without being authenticated. After the Beta Key is registered it will be tied to your EA Account and no longer valid for new registrations. Our game will use SecuROM for the Beta and Final games .exe, for more info on how SecuROM works in BFBC2 please read this Blog to learn about it in more detail.

* Ranked Server Provider (RSP)


----------



## chronicbucks

hurry up steam.....


----------



## mtbiker033

its funny, googling around looking for a key, I found several sites saying they have them for "subscribers" join now for $30 and get your key....so many scammers out there...


----------



## Flack88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


its funny, googling around looking for a key, I found several sites saying they have them for "subscribers" join now for $30 and get your key....so many scammers out there...


Just pre-order through steam, problem solved







I payed Â£35 for it and MW2 is still Â£39.99 what a joke.


----------



## Esseff

12:00

I don't see a steam download


----------



## r34p3rex

Steam fail


----------



## MooMoo

any download links?


----------



## SpcCdr

It's ALIVE!!!!
http://www.gamearena.com.au/download...-2-beta-client


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flack88*


Just pre-order through steam, problem solved







I payed Â£35 for it and MW2 is still Â£39.99 what a joke.


for BF, I just want the disc/s. I already have an in-store pickup pre-order and am sure I can find a key online, I got one for the ps3 beta from gamespot easily.


----------



## twistid

http://www.gamearena.com.au/download...-2-beta-client

WORKS!!!!


----------



## t3haxle

I'm using that then lol.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twistid*


http://www.gamearena.com.au/download...-2-beta-client

WORKS!!!!


True, but its in Australia so its pretty slow for me.

Any decent links?


----------



## twistid

I'm in Korea and its fine for me







poo on you silly Americans


----------



## AIpha

So how's steam coming along? Still full of non-download fail?


----------



## KarmaKiller

I was just in queue at fileplanet, and it kicked me out saying the server is not accepting anymore connections. But I was in queue for like 10mins before that happened.








I'm using the link that SpdCdr posted and it's working for me.


----------



## Outcasst

Mine's installing now! Will report back perhaps tomorrow


----------



## waylo88

Still nothing on Steam.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Mine's installing now! Will report back perhaps tomorrow










Where did you get it from?


----------



## The Fury

Downloading from rapidshare. 1 hour to go...


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fury*


Downloading from rapidshare. 1 hour to go...



Links, pretty please?


----------



## Goobers

its installing but no key from that Australian website...


----------



## SpcCdr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpcCdr* 
It's ALIVE!!!!
http://www.gamearena.com.au/download...-2-beta-client


Quote:


Originally Posted by *twistid* 
http://www.gamearena.com.au/download...-2-beta-client

WORKS!!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *twistid* 
I'm in Korea and its fine for me







poo on you silly Americans


Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
I was just in queue at fileplanet, and it kicked me out saying the server is not accepting anymore connections. But I was in queue for like 10mins before that happened.








*I'm using the link that SpcCdr posted and it's working for me*.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
*Where did you get it from?*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpcCdr* 
It's ALIVE!!!!
http://www.gamearena.com.au/download...-2-beta-client

^^ Yeah, it's slow, but, what do you expect 1,000's of peeps flooding it- at least you can get on- not like the ol' W7 Beta









GL
Cheers








[Edit] Just checked- it's gone from 1hr 45 to 2hr 35








@ goobers And ALL
*keys are back up* *@ same page ---> right hand side banner (must sign up to game arena tho)*


----------



## waylo88

I'm downloading the beta client from that AU site while I wait for Steam to update with the client. Maybe I can get a beta key from somewhere and not eve worry about Steam.


----------



## Goobers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waylo88* 
I'm downloading the beta client from that AU site while I wait for Steam to update with the client. Maybe I can get a beta key from somewhere and not eve worry about Steam.

im doing the same thing


----------



## t3haxle

My DL time is slowing down too :<

122 kb/s


----------



## S2kphile

Steam full of Fail :swearing: Should have got it at gamestop and at least I would have had a hard copy and a beta key.


----------



## SpcCdr

^^ up five posts...









Guys KEYS ARE back up at Game Arena.
Cheers


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpcCdr* 
^^ up five posts...









Guys KEYS ARE back up at Game Arena.
Cheers









Just tried and it said they were all gone.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

steam is very slow right now, which leads me to believe they might be tinkering with their servers, beta in coming???


----------



## Goobers

damn you yanks stealing my aussie bandwith. since i started dl'ing from game arena. the speed has slowly been dropping. at 250kpbs now.


----------



## waylo88

Guess what's on Steam...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goobers* 
damn you yanks stealing my aussie bandwith. since i started dl'ing from game arena. the speed has slowly been dropping. at 250kpbs now.

At least the Aussie link still works, all the NA/Euro ones are dead


----------



## t3haxle

Sorry marsupial man.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waylo88* 
Guess what's on Steam...

Nice


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

just as i thought, *STEAM BETA NOW LIVE!!!*

downloading at 1.5 mb/s, feels good man.


----------



## S2kphile

Get it on steam now!


----------



## t3haxle

Can I download the steam beta if I bought the game elsewhere >.>


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3haxle* 
Can I download the steam beta if I bought the game elsewhere >.>

Well you cant activate the key, that's for sure.


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3haxle* 
Can I download the steam beta if I bought the game elsewhere >.>

Most likely not.

EDIT: 200 KB/s on Steam :C


----------



## murderbymodem

Where is the torrent they promised? >_>


----------



## SpcCdr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waylo88* 
Just tried and it said they were all gone.

Maybe you're not logged on to GameArena.????
I *JUST* _(and I mean after your post)_ got another key!
:headsacrat
Cheers


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
Where is the torrent they promised? >_>

Try this torrent

http://forum.mediaring.ru/index.php?...=0#msg_1005889

441+ seeds, 3000 peers, DLing at 2MB/s as we speak


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpcCdr* 
Maybe you're not logged on to GameArena.????
I *JUST* _(and I mean after your post)_ got another key!
:headsacrat
Cheers









it shows they are all gone to me too and I am logged in:
Sorry, There are no more Beta Keys available.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r34p3rex* 
Try this torrent

http://forum.mediaring.ru/index.php?...=0#msg_1005889

441+ seeds, 3000 peers, DLing at 2MB/s as we speak









Thank you


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
it shows they are all gone to me too and I am logged in:
Sorry, There are no more Beta Keys available.

It shows the same thing for me.


----------



## Starman27

It's up on Steam!!! Although I've tried three times, and each time it says the servers are too busy. What can you expect.

Edit: Ok, now mine's downloading!


----------



## Outcasst

lag in game is ridiculous


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Outcasst* 
lag in game is ridiculous

what's your ping? screenshots?


----------



## exileschild

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Outcasst* 
lag in game is ridiculous

Care to elaborate?

As for yuor sig, its prue win. lol


----------



## Esseff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Outcasst* 
lag in game is ridiculous

Lag is to be expected


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r34p3rex* 
Try this torrent

http://forum.mediaring.ru/index.php?...=0#msg_1005889

441+ seeds, 3000 peers, DLing at 2MB/s as we speak









It says 0 peers and zero seeds for me >.>


----------



## cgraham23

apparently steam is asking for a key... ***!!! more BS!


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
Where is the torrent they promised? >_>

here is one

http://forum.mediaring.ru/index.php?...=0#msg_1005889


----------



## t3haxle

On azureus it tells me "error: please log in and redownload the torrent (user not found)" it under tracker status.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


On azureus it tells me "error: please log in and redownload the torrent (user not found)" it under tracker status.


mine says that too but it is still dling


----------



## savagebunny

I can start a BC2 Beta Feedback thread, post the Goods and Bad's into a Google Docs so we can send it too DICE


----------



## cgraham23

I changed my download region to japan and am now downloading at 800kb/s (versus getting the "servers are too busy" message)

File --> Settings ---> Download tab ---> Download region


----------



## Interpolation

'Steams servers are too busy to handle your request' 'Please try again in a few minutes'.

The beta unlocked an hour ago and the servers are still overloaded.


----------



## MooMoo

Seems that people have problems to get on playing, they get kicked from servers/games, does anyone know solution for this, coz im soon downloaded this 76% ready


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

yeah steam is really taking a dive as more and more ppl start to download.


----------



## Gir

Incoming: People complaining about problems in a *BETA*.


----------



## Starman27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Interpolation*


'Steams servers are too busy to handle your request' 'Please try again in a few minutes'.

The beta unlocked an hour ago and the servers are still overloaded.


This seems to happen to most people. Just keep on trying, it should only take a few tries to get a slot, took me 5 I think.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Interpolation*


'Steams servers are too busy to handle your request' 'Please try again in a few minutes'.

The beta unlocked an hour ago and the servers are still overloaded.


Restart steam a few times and it should start downloading.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


It says 0 peers and zero seeds for me >.>


I'm downloading at 700kb/s, give it a little bit to get up to speed maybe? Use Utorrent if you aren't already.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


here is one

http://forum.mediaring.ru/index.php?...=0#msg_1005889


Got it already, but thanks









I still wish they would've put out an official torrent. Might as well use the high peer count to help get it to people faster instead of just crashing servers.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gir*


Incoming: People complaining about problems in a *BETA*.


----------



## Monkmachine

ARGHHHH!! It doesn't work, starts to load up I see a beta thing in the top right then it goes back to desktop.


----------



## Interpolation

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starman27*


This seems to happen to most people. Just keep on trying, it should only take a few tries to get a slot, took me 5 I think.


Good advice as it is downloading now. Like you said it just takes a little persistence.


----------



## SpcCdr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpcCdr*


Maybe you're not logged on to GameArena.????
I *JUST*_ (and I mean after your post)_ got another key!








Cheers 











Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


it shows they are all gone to me too and I am logged in:
Sorry, There are no more Beta Keys available.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311*


It shows the same thing for me.


^^ Just got *another* one (Look at the time on the e-mail) (see attached)

& for all the steam & torrenters... 
Thanks








once you guys all abandoned the _lowly_ GameArena link!
the DL speed went UP!
Cheers


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpcCdr*


^^ Just got *another* one (Look at the time on the e-mail) (see attached)

& for all the steam & torrenters... 
Thanks








once you guys all abandoned the _lowly_ GameArena link!
the DL speed went UP!
Cheers










Never even considered using the Game Arena link. The Aussies have enough Internet problems without us on their download sites!


----------



## l4n b0y

does the beta from steam come with a key???

trying to browse servers, and it says enter key? anyone know?


----------



## USFORCES

I sure hope they have enough servers running after giving away 50,000 keys, It's going to suck for those who pre-paid for beta and can't find a open server to play in


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


I'm downloading at 700kb/s, give it a little bit to get up to speed maybe? Use Utorrent if you aren't already.

Got it already, but thanks









I still wish they would've put out an official torrent. Might as well use the high peer count to help get it to people faster instead of just crashing servers.











+rep my torrent program just wasn't working on this one


----------



## cgraham23

Oh glorious japan steam servers! Thankyou for your epic 900kb/s download speed!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l4n b0y*


does the beta from steam come with a key???

trying to browse servers, and it says enter key? anyone know?


If you right click the beta on steam does it have an option to show the cd key?


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


If you right click the beta on steam does it have an option to show the cd key?


Mine doesn't. But it isn't done yet either.









EDIT: Post count 666 - OOOH! evil


----------



## l4n b0y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


If you right click the beta on steam does it have an option to show the cd key?


no it doesn't, tried restarting multiple times.


----------



## Bow

I can t find a link to download from that works


----------



## Anth0789

Seems like lots of people that have it on steam have problems with having no cd key.


----------



## l4n b0y

well shucks..


----------



## MooMoo

god damn, i just downloaded it and when installing and unzipping said "file corrupt" -.-


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


+rep my torrent program just wasn't working on this one










Glad you got it going

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgraham23*


Oh glorious japan steam servers! Thankyou for your epic 900kb/s download speed!


Well yeah, there's obviously nobody else downloading Bad Company 2 from the Japan servers, they're all busy playing some sort of RPG


----------



## Swiftes

http://188.226.0.225/temp/

Link for it, on some dudes server!


----------



## Bow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Glad you got it going

Well yeah, there's obviously nobody else downloading Bad Company 2 from the Japan servers, they're all busy playing some sort of RPG










Give me a link


----------



## Anth0789

Guys you should get your keys soon...








http://forums.steampowered.com/forum....php?t=1125722
http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...0&postcount=16
http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...6&postcount=28


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bow*


Give me a link


He was talking about Steam's Japan servers

but, try

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


http://188.226.0.225/temp/

Link for it, on some dudes server!


or the torrent:
http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/65...500-peers.html


----------



## USFORCES

Someone just posted this at another forum i was at...

Quote:



STEAM users: we got owned again, people claim they cant play it, it asks for a serial.... if you don't believe me search steam forums...


----------



## l4n b0y

thanks Anth0789!


----------



## t3haxle

Omg this torrent is sex. So much better than lame Aussie webz.


----------



## aFreak

Torrent isn't working for me. it's been running for an hour.

using battlefield2.ru/bllah

tracker.


----------



## Monkmachine

Guys quote from steam forum if your game doesn't start, this worked for me!!!

Quote:



from what a fellow clan mate told me, for right now don't try to run it from the "my games" tab but go into the steam folder and look for it. Use the .exe from there and run as administrator.

He got the game running but now he is waiting on the beta key.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

yup, all waiting on keys


----------



## mtbiker033

wow I got a key from www.fileplay.net, omg it took forever as their site is getting hammered, I had to hit F5 repeatedly through 502 bad gateway though I finally got it, now I just need the client!!


----------



## MooMoo

Im getting full speed







Edit: oh sh** wrong topic







but this was it http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/65...500-peers.html what i was talking about


----------



## AIpha

Steam Keys should be up, right click your game>View CD Key. If it's not, restart Steam.

(This is coming from Steam Forums ofc.)


----------



## Anth0789

Yep, CD Keys just went up. If you don't see them,re-start Steam and you should then have the "View game CD Key" option when right clicking the game in the My Games tab.


----------



## Starman27

Ugh, 35% @ 140 kb/s. I want this game now!


----------



## mtbiker033

getting the client from techpowerup at a blazing 100KB/sec









http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1747/mirrors.php


----------



## Bow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
getting the client from techpowerup at a blazing 100KB/sec









http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1747/mirrors.php

Thats where I am at....2hrs 21min left in the dl


----------



## ACHILEE5

Anyone know what online modes we get?
Death match, team death match, capture the flag?


----------



## pablo420

If I were to download the client (such as via torrent), I will still need a key or no? I don't want to miss out...


----------



## Starman27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Anyone know what online modes we get?
Death match, team death match, capture the flag?

It's rush mode on Port Valdez. There are two weapon stashes that you have to destroy/defend.


----------



## Starman27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pablo420* 
If I were to download the client (such as via torrent), I will still need a key or no? I don't want to miss out...









Yes, you will need a key.


----------



## ALIGN

80% 240kb on steam and just got me key


----------



## shizdan

I played it on the Xbox. It got old fast.


----------



## cgraham23

anyone else lagging like crazy?


----------



## 98uk

HBAO kills FPS!


----------



## Starman27

How is it outside of the lag? How are the graphics?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
HBAO kills FPS!

what is HBAO?


----------



## 98uk

Something something ambient occlusion.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Something something ambient occlusion.

gotcha, thanks for posting though, how does it look?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Its on gameupdates.org now aswell. Great torrent


----------



## muselmane

anyone else not able to launch the game via steam?

Edit: Solved: vista sp2 compatibility mode.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cgraham23* 
anyone else lagging like crazy?

Yes lots of lag here. The game seems buggy, probably because its a BETA.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Yes lots of lag here. The game seems buggy, probably because its a BETA.


what is your ping like?


----------



## Somenamehere

Got my key and downloading the client as we speak. 500kbs


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Somenamehere*


Got my key and downloading the client as we speak. 500kbs


wow where are you downloading from?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


wow where are you downloading from?


Find it on RS, was 2400kb/s for me.


----------



## chronicbucks

game seems buggy, kind of choppy.....a bit more demanding on the pc than i thought

i had everything maxed....1920x1080, 16AA and 16AF, and where you get dropped in by parachute, i was getting only like 20-30fps on my rig,

dropped it down to 4AA 4AF and things got a little better right around 40 or so.....my first impression was not the best, so hopefully its just the fact that its BETA and not the actual game yet


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


wow where are you downloading from?


Get it off gameupdates.org - got 900kb/s off that.


----------



## USFORCES

I'm not getting a place to enter my key?

When I click log in just wants me to create an account then says in use...


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


I'm not getting a place to enter my key?

When I click log in just wants me to create an account then says in use...


It asks you after creating an account or logging in.


----------



## cgraham23

yah pings are 150-200 and lag is horrendous. Yet somehow this game is still AWESOME!!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgraham23*


yah pings are 150-200 and lag is horrendous. Yet somehow this game is still AWESOME!!


Weird, i'm pinging about 15 on Multiplay.co.uk servers with no lag (bar graphics and parachuting)


----------



## PlatonicBS

lol i still have an hour and half left in my download =(


----------



## pablo420

Got the key, I'll DL it when I get home. It shouldn't be that clogged up when I get home. How big is the client?


----------



## PlatonicBS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pablo420*


got the key, i'll dl it when i get home. How big is the client?


1.4 gb =)


----------



## Aick

not big at all =D can't wait to get home and DL it!


----------



## HITandRUN

20 min. to go! He He!


----------



## pablo420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PlatonicBS*


1.4 gb =)


Wow...And at home I get 2.2MBPS...


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


It asks you after creating an account or logging in.


Only option it gives me is Email and password no account name?

Then says in use, I don't get far...


----------



## Swiftes

8 mins to go, I <3 TPU!


----------



## Frank08

So, anyone have some screenshots? I still have 2 hours 20 mins for mine to finish


----------



## PlatonicBS

ugh! im only at 33% rofl this is sad. i would switch to torrent if i didnt have class right now. I guess i can wait it out seeing how i wont even be here to cry about it =P


----------



## ALIGN

Ok can anyone help me it starts to load black screen then goes back to the desktop


----------



## shizdan

Here's my performance. Maxed 4xaa 16xaf. Never notice dips at all. runs like butter on steroids. The only chopiness is due to lag!


----------



## ALIGN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muselmane*


anyone else not able to launch the game via steam?

Edit: Solved: vista sp2 compatibility mode.


how do i change this ????


----------



## waylo88

Anyone able to get the friends list in-game to work? I added my friend and he's added me, but it still says 0/0 friends online.

Also, but friends server tab disappearance. He restarted his game, and it's still not there.

Oh, and it's dumb how you cant sort servers by ping, and even if I do find one that says I have a 15 ping, it winds up still having ridiculous lag.


----------



## Gir

Come on people, SCREENSHOTS!


----------



## t3lancer2006

It seems like my directional keys are getting stuck ingame. When I shift tab to go into steam and then back out it fixes it. The lag is also atrocious and I can't even see the ping to the servers. Even the chicago servers are really laggy.

Maybe the keys being stuck are on my side, so i'll restart my computer.

Game runs at 25 fps at all high @ 1920x1200, but still feels butter smooth.

Edit: also, steam overlay doesn't work ingame.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gir*


Come on people, SCREENSHOTS!


Finely got it for some reason it wouldn't take my old email,

Couple quick ones just to see how it loaded up need to set my key board...









Shot a hole in the wall and left I'll post a couple more in a minute....


----------



## The Mad Mule

I totally just realized how close the guns are to your face.


----------



## cgraham23

does anyone else lag like crazy, pretty much ALL the servers are pinging 999 for me


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


Originally Posted by *usforces* 
finely got it for some reason it wouldn't take my old email,

couple quick ones just to see how it loaded up need to set my key board...









shot a hole in the wall and left i'll post a couple more in a minute....










moar plz kthx!


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
Finely got it for some reason it wouldn't take my old email,

Couple quick ones just to see how it loaded up need to set my key board...









Shot a hole in the wall and left I'll post a couple more in a minute....










I think I just JIMP-ed.


----------



## Fitzbane

This game is pretty laggy for me on highest settings for my sig rig.. which is kind of annoying but maybe ill upgrade soon.

Also, im having a serious issue where the game will lock in a direction..sometimes I will just continue strafing in a direction or running forward even though I don't even have a hand on the keyboard.. !!


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule* 
I totally just realized how close the guns are to your face.

You mean it's realistic?!?!?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Great game, loving the sniping already.

Few things they do need to fix but other than that they've done it again


----------



## t3lancer2006

What ports should I be opening for this game? I keep getting booted from Los Angeles Servers lol.


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## waylo88

Soo...this game kinda sucks. I know it's a beta, but the general game feels crappy, not to mention, you spawn in and die repeatedly because enemies camp your base with tanks/RPG's.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waylo88* 
Soo...this game kinda sucks. I know it's a beta, but the general game feels crappy, not to mention, you spawn in and die repeatedly because enemies camp your base with tanks/RPG's.

I was camping a base with a tank. 6 kills before they killed the engineer that repairing me while I was reaking havoc.


----------



## aFreak

the install for this game was surprisingly fast.


----------



## 428cobra

is there a setting to take some of glare off the scope i really dont like that


----------



## kilrbe3

My 3hr quick review..

My system is a little messed up, so Yes.. I lag on LOW.. But don't let that fool you, because a friend of mine with exact rig plays on 16x AA and all high with no lag.

Few things need fixed, Helis hitbox, random player moving for no reason etc etc.

Biggest thing needs fixed ASAP, is the friends list. Does not work well at ALL!

Also a TIP: The default Assault blows, but get over it and use it, till you get the XM8, then you'll be in love...


----------



## kurt1288

Screenshots!
































Ignore the K/D. It's hard to play with the lag.
















Ya, we lost. Of course I didn't get the pic of when we won...


----------



## t3haxle

! C:\\Users\\Alec\\Downloads\\BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC 1_511270_Client.zip: CRC failed in BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client\\c3.cab. The file is corrupt
! C:\\Users\\Alec\\Downloads\\BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC 1_511270_Client.zip: CRC failed in BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client\\c6.cab. The file is corrupt
I got this when I used that russian torrent


----------



## Starman27

Had to alt-tab out real quick to say that this game is rocking my balls off. Add me if you guys wanna play. I don't know if you need my email or name, but it's coquelicot2[email protected] or Swarley27. See you in game!


----------



## kurt1288

If anyone wants to add me as a friend, my guys name is Braffin.


----------



## chronicbucks

i am gettin kicked from every game i try and join.......anyone else gettin this problem?


----------



## rocky11111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chronicbucks* 
i am gettin kicked from every game i try and join.......anyone else gettin this problem?

yup really anoying me.


----------



## waylo88

Games pretty much unplayable right now. Game constantly kicks when when trying to join a server, and if you manage to get in, the lag is unbearable.


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky




----------



## KG363

I'm not gonna play for a while. I DLed at 1.3MB/s on steam so that was quick. I have to study so I'll wait till it's less laggy


----------



## rocky11111

thats what it seems like for me... i see people playing but when i try and join a Seattle server ( hour drive away from me ) i either get asked to check my connection or get kicked., I've already tried reinstalling PB...any other suggestions ?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Few fixes they need to do:

Server joining + lag
Friends List
Sniper scope blur
Needs a Q menu like BF2 had - I feel bad not saying thanks to people who revive me.
Need to be invincible while parachuting.


----------



## TheCheeks

Ouch. ~40 on Medium. For some reason expected at least close to 60. Time to OC the CPU again and see if that helps.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


Few fixes they need to do:

Server joining + lag
Friends List
Sniper scope blur
Needs a Q menu like BF2 had - I feel bad not saying thanks to people who revive me.
Need to be invincible while parachuting.


This, my game has exited twice, I am pretty damn dissapointed so far, even if it is a BETA..

But there is proper lag, even on servers with 70ms ping.


----------



## CorporalAris

Server joining + lag = YES
Friends List = YES
Sniper scope blur = YES
Needs a Q menu like BF2 had = YES and NO... The socialize button is a good idea, but you also need the menu...
Need to be invincible while parachuting = NO, that doesnt even make any sense.


----------



## DannyM

I'm a Battlefield/Bad Company first timer.

Just plaid the demo for a while.....
Whats up with the blurry sniper scope? That sucks!

First impressions is that the shooting part of this game is not as fun or as good as CoD 4 or CoD WaW. The movement isnt as smooth either...running around or moving around the map on CoD 4 and CoD WaW feels better/more natural.

I'll give it some more time....but I may cancel my pre-order.


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

maybe the should make an option to change the FOV


----------



## t3lancer2006

The game has started crashing while I'm looking for servers.


----------



## Starman27

I love that you aren't invincible while parachuting. Trying to pick them off is so fun. I really do hope that they fix the lag soon. I had good play for a little while, but now every server I try is unplayable or I can't join it. I wonder what would cause such bad lag for everyone? You think they would know about that before beta.


----------



## ~Strawberry~

downloading beta as we speak....


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


Few fixes they need to do:

Server joining + lag
Friends List
Sniper scope blur
Needs a Q menu like BF2 had - I feel bad not saying thanks to people who revive me.
Need to be invincible while parachuting.


Completely agree. Although I haven't died while parachuting in, it sure is fun to shoot at people doing it.


----------



## rocky11111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


The game has started crashing while I'm looking for servers.


Yup i'm getting that as well now.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


Server joining + lag = YES
Friends List = YES
Sniper scope blur = YES
Needs a Q menu like BF2 had = YES and NO... The socialize button is a good idea, but you also need the menu...
Need to be invincible while parachuting = NO, that doesnt even make any sense.


Last one I mean invincible - don't take any damage as when you parachute spawn while attacking you can get shot straight away and then you have to spawn again.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


The game has started crashing while I'm looking for servers.


Same and for all my friends as well


----------



## Swiftes

This is a joke, me and meti are trying to play and the keeps quitting before I can even get in...

Please DICE, sort it out!


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


The game has started crashing while I'm looking for servers.


Oh good so it's not just me. I just got mine installed and am having this same issue.


----------



## kurt1288

It almost sounds like people expect this game to be in perfect playing order right now. There's a reason for the "BETA" stamp on the screen.


----------



## CrazyNikel

Yeah Im crashing as well when searching for servers...glad Im not alone!


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Played 1 game with lag, then shuts down when looking for Data


----------



## meticadpa

On a scale of 1-10, I'm about a 10 on levels of disappointment with this...


----------



## rocky11111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyM*


I'm a Battlefield/Bad Company first timer.

Just plaid the demo for a while.....
Whats up with the blurry sniper scope? That sucks!

First impressions is that the shooting part of this game is not as fun or as good as CoD 4 or CoD WaW. The movement isnt as smooth either...running around or moving around the map on CoD 4 and CoD WaW is better.

I'll give it some more time....but I may cancel my pre-order.



i played the console beta with little to no complaints. the game is smooth and i much prefer it over COD:4 haven't played WaW. But to each his own...the computer on the other hand is giving me nothing but problems so far.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt1288*


It almost sounds like people expect this game to be in perfect playing order right now. There's a reason for the "BETA" stamp on the screen.


Yeah, but you at least expect it to be playable, it is not like DICE didn't expect all the people..

Not just that, just over a month until release, it must be pretty much done by now right?


----------



## nsilva

Play now just says you've been kicked or can't connect. Server browser just crashes the game with no warning.

So far, I'm not impressed and am doubtful about buying the real game.


----------



## Starman27

I don't expect the game to be perfect, but I expected to be able to play it









Anyone else taking forever when they log in to update stats?


----------



## Speedma11229

While the servers are down or the glitch still continues where whenever you search for servers the game exits, you can put your info in here.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meticadpa*


On a scale of 1-10, I'm about a 10 on levels of disappointment with this...


Wow.. And why is that?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Yeah, but you at least expect it to be playable, it is not like DICE didn't expect all the people..

Not just that, just over a month until release, it must be pretty much done by now right?


Pretty sure its the huge amount of people on at the moment. When I first joined it all worked fine but now its very hard to get in a server, let alone one that doesn't lag.


----------



## Starman27

At the bottom of the game screen it says

"We are currently aware of the lag issues, and are going to work non-stop until they are fixed."

That is good news


----------



## [Teh Root]

why is that Meti?


----------



## chronicbucks

loggin in takes forever, the lag is weak....the gameplay is decent at best...the game runs poorly on my pc...which i totally don't understand, at some parts i get great frame rates, and at some parts i get awful frame rates.....almost like arma2


----------



## aFreak

Joining a server is impossible, keeps telling me that i've been kicked.


----------



## Starman27

They are working to solve the issues guys. Be patient, we all are so excited for this game, because we know how great it can be, so just have some faith and give them a chance.


----------



## rocky11111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Yeah, but you at least expect it to be playable, it is not like DICE didn't expect all the people..

Not just that, just over a month until release, it must be pretty much done by now right?


Exactly, but anyways for the mean time I'm going to give it a day or two to let them get it figured out.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

yeah, just as i expected once everyone in the US finished their downloads and started to log in it got really sluggish and laggy, im gonna come back 2morow


----------



## opty165

yea i have crash to desktop when browsing for servers....


----------



## [Teh Root]

The real rush will be over in a few days when people stop playing it.


----------



## meticadpa

Why am I disappointed?

1.) You have to update your stats for about 3 minutes every time you log in.
2.) It crashes. Constantly. 
3.)I got to play one game, as a result of the crashing, and the server was lagging uncontrollably.
4.) The graphics are a disappointment, even with all settings maxed out at 1920 x 1200.
5.) It's not playable.

I know it's a Beta, but we can hardly test it if it's not able to be played...

So that's why I'm disappointed.


----------



## DannyM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyM*


I'm a Battlefield/Bad Company first timer.

Just plaid the demo for a while.....
Whats up with the blurry sniper scope? That sucks!

First impressions is that the shooting part of this game is not as fun or as good as CoD 4 or CoD WaW. The movement isnt as smooth either...running around or moving around the map on CoD 4 and CoD WaW feels better/more natural.

I'll give it some more time....but I may cancel my pre-order.


Also, How do you go prone while sniping?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocky11111*


Exactly, but anyways for the mean time I'm going to give it a day or two to let them get it figured out.


Me too.....I'll try it again on Saturday night. As a Battlefield/Bad Company first timer....the first impressions were not good.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meticadpa*


Why am I disappointed?

1.) You have to update your stats for about 3 minutes every time you log in.
2.) It crashes. Constantly. 
3.)I got to play one game, as a result of the crashing, and the server was lagging uncontrollably.
4.) The graphics are a disappointment, even with all settings maxed out at 1920 x 1200.
5.) It's not playable.

I know it's a Beta, but we can hardly test it if it's not able to be played...

So that's why I'm disappointed.


This, 100%.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

AFAIK there is no prone in the beta, perhaps we will see it in the retail but as of now there is only crouch.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chronicbucks*


loggin in takes forever, the lag is weak....the gameplay is decent at best...the game runs poorly on my pc...which i totally don't understand, at some parts i get great frame rates, and at some parts i get awful frame rates.....almost like arma2


Is the game choppy? or is it just bad frame rates? I have bad frame rates but the game is very smooth for me (expcept for the lag).


----------



## USFORCES

Here are a few more sorry about the size.


----------



## Acroma

This is BETA!!!!!!!


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyM*


Also, How do you go prone while sniping?


There is no prone.


----------



## Outcasst

looks like there's no AA even when I enable it


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyM*


Also, How do you go prone while sniping?


You cant, they announced ages ago that there wouldn't be prone in any version. Not a problem though because if you go prone to snipe you should really stop camping. The accuracy seems to be just as good standing up as crouching. I tend to run around as a sniper too so I never need to prone anyway.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


looks like there's no AA even when I enable it


There is, I've got it on and it seems to look fine.


----------



## DannyM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


AFAIK there is no prone in the beta, perhaps we will see it in the retail but as of now there is only crouch.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chranny*


There is no prone.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


You cant, they announced ages ago that there wouldn't be prone in any version.


lame.

Can you imagine the opening scene of the movie SHOOTER with M. Wahlberg and his spotter crouching on top of the hill to take out the enemy. LOL! Sniping with out prone SUCKS!


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyM*


No prone sniping SUCKS. 
Hopefully they'll add it before the official release.


I hope not. Don't want people dolphin diving all over like BF2.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyM*


I'm a Battlefield/Bad Company first timer.

Just plaid the demo for a while.....
Whats up with the blurry sniper scope? That sucks!

First impressions is that the shooting part of this game is not as fun or as good as CoD 4 or CoD WaW. The movement isnt as smooth either...running around or moving around the map on CoD 4 and CoD WaW feels better/more natural.

I'll give it some more time....but I may cancel my pre-order.


I think moving around in bad company feels more natural...your gun shakes more and it actually feels like your walking around the map, not just floating around it like CoD4. Bad Company 2 is meant to be slower paced and more tactical, not as fast paced as Call of duty.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meticadpa*


Why am I disappointed?

1.) You have to update your stats for about 3 minutes every time you log in.
2.) It crashes. Constantly. 
3.)I got to play one game, as a result of the crashing, and the server was lagging uncontrollably.
4.) The graphics are a disappointment, even with all settings maxed out at 1920 x 1200.
5.) It's not playable.

I know it's a Beta, but we can hardly test it if it's not able to be played...

So that's why I'm disappointed.


It's a beta, the point of the beta is for them to get their servers up to the demand. The point of a beta is to see if they can handle the load, and if they can't, they fix it, which they have said they are doing. Have patience, you're a beta tester, not a player. Betas aren't always perfectly playable.

What's wrong with the graphics? Why does everyone care so much about graphics? I'm running the game at 1920x1200 with everything on low and I think it looks pretty good. The game is fun, that's all that counts. and yes, I was able to join a server and play two games before I stopped playing because I had to run to the post office. I didn't use play now, I used the server browser to find a server with low latency for me.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meticadpa*


Why am I disappointed?

1.) You have to update your stats for about 3 minutes every time you log in.
2.) It crashes. Constantly. 
3.)I got to play one game, as a result of the crashing, and the server was lagging uncontrollably.
4.) The graphics are a disappointment, even with all settings maxed out at 1920 x 1200.
5.) It's not playable.

I know it's a Beta, but we can hardly test it if it's not able to be played...

So that's why I'm disappointed.


So basically, your gripes (besides the graphics) have to deal with, not the game itself, but the infrastructure behind the closed beta of the game?

See that watermark in the top right corner? Read it.


----------



## AIpha

Downloading at 1.2 MB/s through Steam..Happy I waited until I got home from work.


----------



## mtbiker033

ok got it installed, log in, get stats, but when I click the servers tab, i get the little thing spinning, then black screen and back to desktop. Anyone?


----------



## mattlyall06

hopefully by the time i get to play tonight some of the issues will be fixed...


----------



## Sanders54

I played it.

1. Graphics is awesome!
2. Destruction is epic.
3. Some lag(not much)
4. No crashes yet
5. Very fun to play
6. Seems balanced enough

I am the only one who likes the beta?


----------



## [email protected]'D

Graphics look lame as hell even for a beta, and yep I am one from graphics beta or not. might be good game play but it is so harsh on the eyes.

and people said MW2 was bad. pahaha think again


----------



## Frosty88

This is frustrating....

Am I the only one who can't launch the steam beta? It opens to a black screen and crashes to the desktop


----------



## PickledStiff

Got a couple games in before the servers went bye bye for me. 
Game looks promising. Like every game in the history of the internet the servers are taking a beating at launch. This is what Beta is for.

Gameplay is fun, and I'm more then happy to throw DICE my money after that pile of steaming trash that Activision released. Hell, I'd rather stare at the server browser in BC2 than play MW2.


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frosty88*


This is frustrating....

Am I the only one who can't launch the steam beta? It opens to a black screen and crashes to the desktop










Try running it from the .exe in the C:\\Program Files (x86)\\Steam\\steamapps\\common\\battlefield bad company 2 beta folder.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sanders54*


I played it.

1. Graphics is awesome!
2. Destruction is epic.
3. Some lag(not much)
4. No crashes yet
5. Very fun to play
6. Seems balanced enough

I am the only one who likes the beta?










You forgot /sarcasm.

Sorry guys, but I am soo dissapointed.


----------



## PickledStiff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


ok got it installed, log in, get stats, but when I click the servers tab, i get the little thing spinning, then black screen and back to desktop. Anyone?


Yeah some reports of this on the EA forums, just use the 'play now' button until the server issues are resolved.


----------



## cgraham23

first of all, I like the graphics. I like that they didn't go overboard so only those who bought new 5870's or 295's can play it.

Second of all, its freaking the first FEW HOURS of beta! If your canceling your pre-order because of lag now... your an idiot quite frankly.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


You forgot /sarcasm.

Sorry guys, but I am soo dissapointed.


If you guys had only listened to the PS3 beta people








I kept telling people that the game isn't that amazing. But noooo, I'm just a CoD fanboy.


----------



## t3lancer2006

If you read the ticker on the bottom of the screen while in game, they've acknowledged that the lag and are working on it right now.

Play now doesn't work for me either.


----------



## Radiix

I've played for a couple hours. I'm having a lot of fun playing with friends.

Besides the lag there's a few things I would like to see cleared up before launch.

*FOV*: The FOV needs to be a little more adjustable. It's not a huge problem now, thankfully, but it needs to go a little higher.

*Health:* The game really needs a heath bar. I know that there is a set amount of heath in addition to the regen but it would be great to actually see it in numerical form.

*Bloom:* Seriously. They should rename the game to Bloomfield: Bloom Company 2

*Otherwise the game is great for a beta. Gameplay is amazingly fun with friends. The sound is probably the best I've heard in a FPS.*


----------



## spixel

When the games released, servers will be rented by people and hosted by private companies so the lag issue is most likely just with the beta. Dice overloading their servers.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


*Health:* The game really needs a heath bar. I know that there is a set amount of heath in addition to the regen but it would be great to actually see it in numerical form.


Couldn't agree more. I was running around with a health pack wondering who the hell I should be healing lol.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


If you guys had only listened to the PS3 beta people








I kept telling people that the game isn't that amazing. But noooo, I'm just a CoD fanboy.










Uhm...I had a lot of fun in the PS3 beta and I've been telling everyone it's great. I guess the game just isn't for everyone.


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


So basically, your gripes (besides the graphics) have to deal with, not the game itself, but the infrastructure behind the closed beta of the game?

See that watermark in the top right corner? Read it.


i want to know what YOU think of it.


----------



## benyu

whoa this game utilizes quad core? what FPS difference does it make?


----------



## DannyM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spixel*


When the games released, servers will be rented by people and hosted by private companies so the lag issue is most likely just with the beta. Dice overloading their servers.


Yep....thats why I have not mentioned a word about lag.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Make sure you go here and report your problems https://combattesting.com/.


----------



## Radiix

It's funny how people are already considering canceling their pre-orders. The game is in BETA. Even if you thing the game has problems DICE still has a lot of time to get things right.

PC game developers have the convenience of not having to go through certification to release anything on the platform so they don't have to get everything tailored to us before the game goes gold.

Also, going to quote this from the blog

Quote:



*Why we're Having a Beta*

The Beta is happening for many reasons, like testing the infrastructure, hosting stability, and gameplay tuning (FOV, Weapon Balance, etc...) that no amount of internal testing could provide better than real world exposure. This means there will also be times of choppiness, lag, disconnects, CTDs or other issues a Beta version of any MP game would have. We'll have feedback methods similar to the PS3 Beta as well to ensure your input is gathered and heard.


----------



## USFORCES

They have scrolling at the bottom that they are aware of the lag and will work non-stop until it's resolved.


----------



## weebeast

I can't find any servers so i can't test it out but ye some people don't understand what a beta means


----------



## CrazyNikel

Im irritated by the crashing while searching for servers....BUT Ill be patient....no reason to hate on a game in its BETA stage on the FIRST day...give them time people...They did make battlefield2 which is without a doubt one of THE most stable online engines EVER used.


----------



## exileschild

Can someone clear this up for me? Is steam needed in order to play or would it be like BF2/2142?


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

steam is only a supplier of the beta, you can get it anywhere else you want needless of steam.


----------



## kow_ciller

Steam isn't required

I can't get into any games, hope they fix it asap


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *exileschild*


Can someone clear this up for me? Is steam needed in order to play or would it be like BF2/2142?


No. You do not NEED Steam. Steam is just an option. You can purchase a retail version and it will be stand-alone just like BF2/2142.


----------



## elson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *exileschild*


Can someone clear this up for me? Is steam needed in order to play or would it be like BF2/2142?


No you don't need Steam. You can purchase it on Steam however.

I played one game and the graphics look amazing. Gameplay is also very fun.


----------



## t3lancer2006

You don't even need steam if you preordered it there (for the beta). I just launch from the .exe and it runs perfectly fine.

EDIT: Btw, it's so nice to be able to alt-tab out of a game and not have to worry about it crashing...even in beta.


----------



## Frosty88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chranny*


Try running it from the .exe in the C:\\Program Files (x86)\\Steam\\steamapps\\common\\battlefield bad company 2 beta folder.


Awesome, appreciate it!

Now, time to test out this beta.


----------



## Tandrial

I got a key, got the game downloaded. But now I'm having random crashes in the main menu. Can't even select a server to play. Any ideas what's going on?


----------



## exileschild

Awesome, thanks for clearing that up guys.

Steam can be sketchy at times from my experience.


----------



## rocky11111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


If you guys had only listened to the PS3 beta people








I kept telling people that the game isn't that amazing. But noooo, I'm just a CoD fanboy.











I loved the PS3 Beta... thats what got me excited about the computer one... <,<


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elson*


No you don't need Steam. You can purchase it on Steam however.

I played one game and the graphics look amazing. Gameplay is also very fun.


+1 Game is amazing never dropped below 60fps anywhere on the map and I''m maxed out 1920x1080 all high, 4x AA, 16x AF. I hope future ATi drivers improve performance.

Anyways, anyone knows what HBAO is?


----------



## DannyM

I guess some of you dont realize that aside from developer using us to test their product in beta, we use beta to see if want to spend $50 on the game. If there is no crouching while sniping, and the sniper scope stays foggy/blury...then I may decide not to buy it. Thank GOD for betas!


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandrial*


I got a key, got the game downloaded. But now I'm having random crashes in the main menu. Can't even select a server to play. Any ideas what's going on?


same thing here, but before i could play, i played for a bit. i loved it and ordered it on steam. now i cant play.

so im downloading the steam beta (i had another one) to see if that one works.


----------



## Radiix

*Hype always leaves some disappointed.*


----------



## rocky11111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyM*


I guess some of you dont realize that aside from developer using us to test their product in beta, we use beta to see if want to spend $50 on the game.



No my friend that is called a Demo. There are large differences between beta and Demo.


----------



## l4n b0y

hmm.. not getting ANY servers in the list? anyone else?


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyM*


I guess some of you dont realize that aside from developer using us to test their product in beta, we use beta to see if want to spend $50 on the game. If there is no crouching while sniping, and the sniper scope stays foggy/blury...then I may decide not to buy it. Thank GOD for betas!


I thought that was what the demo was for.


----------



## elson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2kphile*


Anyways, anyone knows what HBAO is?


http://developer.nvidia.com/object/s...2008-HBAO.html

Quote:



HBAO, an innovative improved form of screen-space ambient occlusion (SSAO)



I forgot to mention DX11 screenies plz!!


----------



## XiZeL

ive installed logged on but cant seem to join any game... timeouts all the time


----------



## weebeast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l4n b0y*


hmm.. not getting ANY servers in the list? anyone else?


Everything is down


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyM*


I guess some of you dont realize that aside from developer using us to test their product in beta, we use beta to see if want to spend $50 on the game. If there is no crouching while sniping, and the sniper scope stays foggy/blury...then I may decide not to buy it. Thank GOD for betas!


In response to the "foggy/blury" comment on the sniper rifle: Couldn't it just be that it happens because this is a snowy level?

Edit: I'm not crashing while looking for servers anymore, it just doesn't find any. That's a step in the right direction in my opinion.


----------



## t3haxle

I accidentally set the display resolution to 1920x1080p which my monitor doesn't support, and I can't change it back, I tried uninstalling and reinstalling but no luck.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3haxle* 
I accidentally set the display resolution to 1920x1080p which my monitor doesn't support, and I can't change it back, I tried uninstalling and reinstalling but no luck.

You're not using the monitor in your sig? Try changing your desktop resolution, maybe that will help.


----------



## t3haxle

Well it turns out the salesperson at best buy suckered my dad into thinking a TV is better than a monitor, and I ended up with a 720p TV that doesn't really support 1920x1080.


----------



## DannyM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocky11111* 
No my friend that is called a Demo. There are large differences between beta and Demo.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chranny* 
I thought that was what the demo was for.









When is the demo going to be released?
I may just wait for that as that will give me a better representation of the final product.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3haxle* 
Well it turns out the salesperson at best buy suckered my dad into thinking a TV is better than a monitor, and I ended up with a 720p TV that doesn't really support 1920x1080.

I was just asking because your sig says 1080 p.


----------



## Higgins

Got it to work by launching the .exe directly, but i get a CTD when i open the server browser.

Better to sort this stuff out in the beta version than to tank the retail version when it came out.


----------



## BreakDown

I played very little but enough to make me decide i want to spend my money on it.
I did follow the game, but very little, so there was no real hype for me. I liked it.

A big let down is how dumb some players were, 3 of us went into a house, to explode the com thingy at b, killed the people inside and everyone left, without making the dam thing explode. I know its new and you have to get used to it, but come on, just hit "e". in 10 mins i had 1100 points, and the rest of my team had an average of 400, and they were playing longer than me...

but these things will ease of with time. i did enjoy it, and i hope the servers are up soon. now i cant wait for the release. this is my auto birthday present, first game i ever pre-order.


----------



## t3haxle

For whatever reason your solution worked, it didn't downsize the game though, it set it to 1080i 

Oh well, it works and I'm happy.


----------



## rocky11111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DannyM* 
When is the demo going to be released?
I may just wait for that as that will give me a better representation of the final product.


I don't know about PC, but Xbox has the demo, and PS3 is getting it Feb 4th i believe.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DannyM* 
When is the demo going to be released?
I may just wait for that as that will give me a better representation of the final product.

It'll probably be released after the game releases.


----------



## mtbiker033

to all those bashing it already, it is a beta, you have to understand they are testing certain issues like connectivity to servers, logging in etc.

I also understand that for some of you it's just not your cup of tea to begin with.

I can launch, log in, get my stats (none yet lol), go to the server browser and got a ctd a couple times. Tried again and got a full server list but then ctd. Tried again got 2 servers that were uk but joined anyway, got kicked probably for high ping?

I can't wait to get in a game. I'm ccleaning and defragging now to see if that might help.


----------



## elson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DannyM* 
When is the demo going to be released?
I may just wait for that as that will give me a better representation of the final product.

No word on a PC demo as of yet.


----------



## DannyM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006* 
In response to the "foggy/blury" comment on the sniper rifle: Couldn't it just be that it happens because this is a snowy level?

Thats possible....but I found this video ->


YouTube- Sniper montage - Battlefield: Bad Company 2- Beta Gameplay (HD)





Maybe that sniper just never cleans his scope as its also a bit blurry and foggy in the dessert too...LOL!


----------



## DannyM

This BF/BC2 sniper trailer led me to beleive that prone sniping was possible as it show a sniper in a prone position.

http://xbox360.ign.com/dor/objects/1...er_032709.html


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DannyM* 
Thats possible....but I found this video -> YouTube- Sniper montage - Battlefield: Bad Company 2- Beta Gameplay (HD)
Maybe that sniper just never cleans his scope as its also a bit blurry in the desert...LOL!

If you actually look through a scope in real life it does have those blurry edges. It's part of the game and they are trying to make the weapons as realistic as possible. I really love the bullets travel with gravity pulling them down so snipers have a harder time getting headshots cause they are use to MW2 sniping, etc.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DannyM* 
This BF/BC2 sniper trailer led me to beleive that prone sniping was possible as it show a sniper in a prone position.

http://xbox360.ign.com/dor/objects/1...er_032709.html

They removed it after the PS3 beta, I believe because of people's feedback of people always camping and having a harder time spotting players to shoot at.


----------



## t3lancer2006

When you're looking through a scope, you look at the target you're aiming at, not the cross hair. The objects around your target are usually blurred because of your actual depth of field. Maybe this is what the game is trying to covey.


----------



## DannyM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2kphile* 
If you actually look through a scope in real life it does have those blurry edges. It's part of the game and they are trying to make the weapons as realistic as possible. I really love the bullets travel with gravity pulling them down so snipers have a harder time getting headshots cause they are use to MW2 sniping, etc.

They removed it after the PS3 beta, I believe because of people's feedback of people always camping and having a harder time spotting players to shoot at.


I hate cry babies who whine about snipers "camping". Whens the last time anyone saw a sniper running around and bunny hoping all over the map? And why cry or complain about a camper?!?. If the whiners arent good enough to figure out where he's camping and go kill him then they deserve to get owned.

And if the scope is blurry cause that how it is in real life....well guess what...in real life snipers go into the prone position!

The gravity effect on the bullets is cool. makes it more challenging to be a good sniper.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DannyM* 
I hate cry babies who whine about snipers "camping". Whens the last time anyone saw a sniper running around and bunny hoping all over the map? And why cry about a camper. If they arent good enough to figure out where he's camping and go kill him then they deserve to get owned.

And if the scope is blurry cause that how it is in real life....well guess what...in real life snipers go into the prone position!

You missed where he said that they're trying to make the _weapons_ as realistic as possible. This is still beta and prone might be added in later. I don't believe there is any reason to have a ghillie suit if you can't lie down on the ground personally.


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DannyM* 
I hate cry babies who whine about snipers "camping". Whens the last time anyone saw a sniper running around and bunny hoping all over the map? And why cry about a camper. If they arent good enough to figure out where he's camping and go kill him then they deserve to get owned.

And if the scope is blurry cause that how it is in real life....well guess what...in real life snipers go into the prone position!

T3lancer2006 had a better explanation about the scope blur:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006* 
_When you're looking through a scope, you look at the target you're aiming at, not the cross hair. The objects around your target are usually blurred because of your actual depth of field. Maybe this is what the game is trying to covey._

Lastly, if you want prone then suggest it to them but they removed it for a reason. I believe it's to prevent numerous campers and speeds up the game. Plus have you actual played the beta? The maps are huge and it's very difficult to spot other campers/players because they blend well in the environment.

I've played the PS3 Beta and honestly prone isn't needed for a game of this caliber, IMO crouching suffices. Maybe if they can put it so you stay in crouch when you press button instead of holding ctrl button down that would maybe be better.

Btw, I play majority Sniper in the PS3 beta and sometimes I found it annoying getting shot at not knowing where I got shot and I didn't want to spend half the time finding the sniper because of the huge maps.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DannyM* 
*I hate cry babies who whine about snipers "camping". Whens the last time anyone saw a sniper running around and bunny hoping all over the map? And why cry or complain about a camper?!?. If the whiners arent good enough to figure out where he's camping and go kill him then they deserve to get owned.*

And if the scope is blurry cause that how it is in real life....well guess what...in real life snipers go into the prone position!

The gravity effect on the bullets is cool. makes it more challenging to be a good sniper.

Totally agree!

i dont support campers, sometimes when everyone camps its just really annoying and not fun at all. but this is true. you see a camper? kill him!

in real life war is like that, and what do soldiers do? cry because a camper is sniping?


----------



## Gill..

Well, I got in for like 10 minutes....seemed ok.

Did anyone notice that the mouse acceleration/sensitivity is way too low??

Also - as to snipers and no prone - yes, complete garbage. I understand BC1 didn't have it - but a PC version of any Battlefield game needs prone, end of story.

Besides that, my 4770's handled 1900by 1200 with 4XAA pretty well - 8X was unplayable though.

The not being able to get in and not join a game is typical EA release - and remember this is a BETA guys.........

Why all these companies can accurately predict the load balancing upon release over and over again is beyond me.....


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2kphile* 
I really love the bullets travel with gravity pulling them down so snipers have a harder time getting headshots cause they are use to MW2 sniping.

I'm glad they kept the bullet drop in, made sniping really easy as I'm so used to BF2. This just felt the same so I was able to snipe like I usually do.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DannyM* 
I hate cry babies who whine about snipers "camping". Whens the last time anyone saw a sniper running around and bunny hoping all over the map? And why cry or complain about a camper?!?. If the whiners arent good enough to figure out where he's camping and go kill him then they deserve to get owned.

I see myself running around... Bunny hopping is stupid, but running around as a sniper and being effective means your a hell of a lot better at it than someone who sits in a tent all round. If you have to lie down in the same spot all round to snipe someone you aren't very good at it and should try playing as another class instead. Usually if I find someone camping and sniping I'll knife them just to send them the message that you don't need to sit there. I can happily run around the map and snipe with my squad on BF2 and I've been doing the same on BC2.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
Totally agree!

i dont support campers, sometimes when everyone camps its just really annoying and not fun at all. but this is true. you see a camper? kill him!

in real life war is like that, and what do soldiers do? cry because a camper is sniping?

No, we cry when there is a midget sniper with a .50 cal rifle shooting at us (true story).


----------



## TheCheeks

*Bullet travel!!*

Holy **** that is so much fun. Sniping is going to take some judgment skills and not just lining people up in the crosshairs!


----------



## SillyCang

This message prompt up everytime I try connecting to a server "Connection to the game server has been lost, please check your network connection and try again."

Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## DannyM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006* 
I don't believe there is any reason to have a ghillie suit if you can't lie down on the ground personally.

I agree. Makes no sense to be all gillied up without the ability to use the suit for what it was designed for. This game could be awesome if they would fix a few things here and there.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
cry because a camper is sniping?

Actually, they die because a camper is sniping.

If the game was realistic, when you got shot, instead of respawning, your screen would just turn red, your game disc would spontaniously combust/the game would be removed from your steam account, and your computer would blow up.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SillyCang* 
This message prompt up everytime I try connecting to a server "Connection to the game server has been lost, please check your network connection and try again."

Anyone know how to fix this?

Yeah, you read the last couple pages of the thread and realize that is a problem on Dice's end and they're working on it.


----------



## elson

YouTube- BF: Bad Company 2 Destruction 2.0





So I like the endless possibilities of Destruction 2.0. A short vid from me.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DannyM* 
I agree. Makes no sense to be all gillied up without the ability to use the suit for what it was designed for. This game could be awesome if they would fix a few things here and there.

The game IS awesome, just a few things need to be fixed lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elson* 
endless possibilities of Destruction 2.0. A short vid from me.

I love the lag in the end lol.


----------



## The Mad Mule

^ haha I like that first failed attempt.


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006* 
The game IS awesome, just a few things need to be fixed lol.

I love the lag in the end lol.

The final game is gonna be awesome. I can't wait for the full release. Medic/Engineer classes here I come


----------



## sublimejhn

I can't even get the game to run. It just crashes when I try to bring up the server list. If I try to hit "join now" it just tells me I have lost connection to the server. Disappointing :/


----------



## elson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule* 
^ haha I like that first failed attempt.









You notice the phantom C4? lol


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sublimejhn* 
I can't even get the game to run. It just crashes when I try to bring up the server list. If I try to hit "join now" it just tells me I have lost connection to the server. Disappointing :/

Everyone is having this problem, YOU ARE NOT ALONE lol.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006* 
Yeah, you read the last couple pages of the thread and realize that is a problem on Dice's end and they're working on it.

I'm getting the same thing, also if I pull down the server browser from the multiplayer menu at the top of the screen, when it goes to load servers the game crashed to desktop.

using the server browser from the side, i pulled down all uk and france servers, it said they were either full or to check my network.

I did make sure my firewall wasn't blocking it.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006* 
No, we cry when there is a midget sniper with a .50 cal rifle shooting at us (true story).


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
Actually, they die because a camper is sniping.

If the game was realistic, when you got shot, instead of respawning, your screen would just turn red, your game disc would spontaniously combust/the game would be removed from your steam account, and your computer would blow up.









OK, yeah, i didnt mean it was a real life situation, its just a game.

But you got my point. I dont like them, it ok when there is one or two snipers, but when there are loads of campers around it is annoying. but you can just deal with them. at least, thats my opinion.


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sublimejhn* 
I can't even get the game to run. It just crashes when I try to bring up the server list. If I try to hit "join now" it just tells me I have lost connection to the server. Disappointing :/

It's a problem on DICE's end which they are trying to fix right now. If you guys just read like the previous 3 pages people will understand it's not only you having that problem.

BTW, Destruction of buildings and Bullet Travel adds depth to this game.


----------



## DannyM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elson* 
So I like the endless possibilities of Destruction 2.0. A short vid from me.

Destruction is fun. I went into cover behind a wall to reload and the enemy shot at and destructed the wall....being a BF/BC first timer I was lmao as I had forgot about that aspect of the game and got killed.


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DannyM* 
Destruction is fun. I went into cover behind a wall to reload and the enemy shot at and destructed the wall....being a BF/BC first timer I was lmao as I had forgot about that aspect of the game and got killed.

There is nowhere to hide anymore. Got to keep moving


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
I'm getting the same thing, also if I pull down the server browser from the multiplayer menu at the top of the screen, when it goes to load servers the game crashed to desktop.

using the server browser from the side, i pulled down all uk and france servers, it said they were either full or to check my network.

I did make sure my firewall wasn't blocking it.

You even quoted a post in which I relayed information from Dice where they acknowledged the problem was on their side. wow


----------



## mattlyall06

this thread TOOK OFF since this morning.. ive been at work all day just following it


----------



## t0ni

I'm trying to find a a reliable source that says that BF:BC2 pc is not a port from console, can someone help me with this.


----------



## DannyHvE

I really like the game so far if I don't look at the current issues. Can max all settings, with rare instances of fps dropping below 60. vsync not working









For the folks that keep crashing to the desktop, open the exe as administrator. Probably already mentioned, but here it goes again in case.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t0ni* 
I'm trying to find a a reliable source that says that BF:BC2 pc is not a port from console, can someone help me with this.

Does it really matter if it is anyways? And DICE have said themselves that the PC version was built by a separate team to be a PC version only. I'll find the article later, but you can salivate on this juicy piece of information in the meantime.


----------



## USFORCES

I just got done playing for the last 45min, server I was in had no lag takes a minute to get use to though after playing BF2 for so long.

I like the tanks they feel real when driving









It's *beta* once they get the bugs worked out we should be fine...


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

i think as you play you unlock better scopes, cleaner and with more zoom.


----------



## evilspongebob72

I've already cancelled, even if they fix the issues (which I'm sure they will) the gameplay just isn't up to scratch with cod4 or even bf2.

Sad really.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


I just got done playing for the last 45min, server I was in had no lag takes a minute to get use to though after playing BF2 for so long.

I like the tanks they feel real when driving









It's *beta* once they get the bugs worked out we should be fine...


The tank is a lot of fun!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evilspongebob72*


I've already cancelled, even if they fix the issues (which I'm sure they will) the gameplay just isn't up to scratch with cod4 or even bf2.

Sad really.


You can tell all of that by playing for less then 2 hours during the first day of the beta on one map? I realize that it's personal preference and it is of course your money, but saying what you've said is a little premature.


----------



## zelix

cant play >.> wth

it says i cant connect to anything and to check my internet connection???


----------



## The Mad Mule

Damn, I can't even connect to the game server right now.


----------



## PlatonicBS

Either the connection times out or the server is full. I can't play =/


----------



## rocky11111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zelix*


cant play >.> wth

it says i cant connect to anything and to check my internet connection???


Haha just read a few pages back man.


----------



## Sickened1

I can't even get my game to launch. It just comes up windowed, tries to maximize, screen goes black for a second, then its gone and im back to desktop.


----------



## t3lancer2006

There is an ingame ticker people, read it. It says they're working on the lag (which is part of the reason why the servers won't come up).


----------



## cgraham23

lol @ people cancelling their pre-orders. I for one think the game is FANTASTIC. And I haven't even got to fly the chopper yet


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


You even quoted a post in which I relayed information from Dice where they acknowledged the problem was on their side. wow


but there are people posting that they just played etc. wow


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


but there are people posting that they just played etc. wow


The people that are posting that they just played, like US forces, were probably already in game when the server problems started happening.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sickened1*


I can't even get my game to launch. It just comes up windowed, tries to maximize, screen goes black for a second, then its gone and im back to desktop.


Same thing is happening to me.


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Same thing is happening to me.


This is ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## evilspongebob72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


The tank is a lot of fun!

You can tell all of that by playing for less then 2 hours during the first day of the beta on one map? I realize that it's personal preference and it is of course your money, but saying what you've said is a little premature.


Premature? Yeah ofcourse







. This game is just nothing I was expecting. It seems to have nothing "new" apart from these destructible environments, which tbh I'm not all that fussed about.

This beta isn't very good and may be nothing like the real finished game, but it just feels like I'm playing a console


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgraham23*


lol @ people cancelling their pre-orders. I for one think the game is FANTASTIC. And I haven't even got to fly the chopper yet










i also liked it very much, i didnt pre-order it until i played the beta. i was following the new video releases but not very much. i played and i loved it.

i dont see how yo go from pre-ordering the game, to cancelling it with this beta, i dont see it that horrible. but thats just me.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evilspongebob72*


Premature? Yeah ofcourse







. This game is just nothing I was expecting. It seems to have nothing "new" apart from these destructible environments, which tbh I'm not all that fussed about.

This beta isn't very good and may be nothing like the real finished game, but it just feels like I'm playing a console










The original Bad Company was a console game...


----------



## evilspongebob72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


The original Bad Company was a console game...


and? I'm on a pc, I want to feel like I am playing a pc game.


----------



## Bacheezi

its like some of you guys have never played betas before... Its in its testing stage, if you expected anything less than lag, disconnects and crashing then you're aiming way too high...

I was actually playing without much lag and it was great. Much better than MW1 and 2 as far as im concerned.


----------



## weebeast

I feel that its a pc game....


----------



## pcnuttie

Could this game run on a GTS 250 512mb card?


----------



## Frosty88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sickened1*


This is ****ing ridiculous.


Like Chranny said a few pages back. Try running the .exe out of the game folder. Did the trick for me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chranny*


Try running it from the .exe in the C:\\Program Files (x86)\\Steam\\steamapps\\common\\battlefield bad company 2 beta folder.


----------



## atalkingbear

Why are so many people expecting the beta to be a finished game?.. Or expecting it to be even a demo..


----------



## pcnuttie

that's because they never done betas before,they need to understand the idea what a beta is, testing something that isn't finished and report it and they balance the game til launch date, same thing they did with Star Trek Online, there was so many bugs then it got stable a few weeks later after bugs being reported. Deal with it and it'll get better later.


----------



## t3lancer2006

I'm in game now.

The sound is so amazing!

Edit: damn server was crazy laggy.


----------



## pcnuttie

I'm skeptic to pre-order cuz i'm tempted to pre-order STO lol but BF looks hella tight, i just don't wanna be disappointed lol.


----------



## USFORCES

Servers are down for me now they must be fixing something.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Servers are down for me now they must be fixing something.


Good image to post lol.

The ingame ticker reads as follows: We are aware of a number of crashes when using the in game server browser. Please use the play now button instead of the browser and help us pinpoint the cause.


----------



## mattlyall06

yay for them fixing something lol


----------



## weebeast

I just played for 10 minutes on 1 of the servers using play now button


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weebeast*


I just played for 10 minutes on 1 of the servers using play now button


I got on a server also, but it was just way too laggy for me. I couldn't even continually move forward lol. It was truly one step forward, two steps back.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

couple hours ago everyone was so excited and eagerly waiting for "teh best game evah!!" now the bashing commences, ppl are so predictable its almost sad.


----------



## ljason8eg

Finally got into a game. Controls don't work for me. They're all set up right but I just sit there and look at the ground. Can't even move or look around.


----------



## evilspongebob72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


that's because they never done betas before,they need to understand the idea what a beta is, testing something that isn't finished and report it and they balance the game til launch date, same thing they did with Star Trek Online, there was so many bugs then it got stable a few weeks later after bugs being reported. Deal with it and it'll get better later.


I'm not saying the bugs are ruining it, the gameplay just isn't good enough imo.


----------



## S-Line

I finally got on a server after about 30 mins of trying. The game looks good. Sounds is amazing. So far so good, I might purchase it. I say that since I didn't actually pre-order to get the beta.


----------



## Higgins

Problem: THE GAME WON'T LAUNCH

Solution: Launch the .EXE directly, this is a steam problem.

Problem: I CAN'T PLAY ONLINE/THERE IS LAG

Solution: This is a BETA release, there will be some problems, DICE is "working on it non-stop until it's resolved." 
This is why BETA versions exist, to iron out these type of issues. Chill out. 
Reference picture below if above solution seems too confusing.


----------



## DannyM

Do all beta's suck balls like this one is right now?

If so...this is definately the last time I ever download and install a game that is still in beta. I dont have the patience to help the developer trouble shoot their product.

I'm a gamer, not a software tester!


----------



## cgraham23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


i also liked it very much, i didnt pre-order it until i played the beta. i was following the new video releases but not very much. i played and i loved it.

i dont see how yo go from pre-ordering the game, to cancelling it with this beta, i dont see it that horrible. but thats just me.


EXACTLY, I knew exactly what this game was going to be like from all the videos I watched. So far its what I expected


----------



## awaizy

Yeah, the beta at the moment is plagued with issues. I got into one game, but I don't think I was even connected to the server lol. I didn't see anyone and every 20 seconds I would be back where I started. Almost impossible to get into a proper game, heh. Server browser and history browsers crash to desktop, and the play now button always results in the "Connection Lost" error.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyM*


Do all beta's suck balls like this one is right now?

If so...this is definately the last time I ever download and install a game that is still in beta. I dont have the patience to help the developer trouble shoot their product.

I'm a gamer, not a software tester!


Yes all betas do suck, they're not for you to try out the game, they're for you to help test the game. They need help with different configurations of computers, and many more avenues of approach to find bugs and crashes. This is the point of a beta.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Softwar...ife_cycle#Beta

See that article for reference if you're still unsure about what a Beta is.


----------



## xShishy

Okay.
For those of you crashing in the server browser, here's something you can try...
1) Run the game's exe as an admin
2) Log in to your EA account
3) Hit "Join Game" and then Instead of getting into a game, hit the "Server" button in the bottom right.
4) Look at the servers and play from here. It shouldn't crash.
*Note, sometimes you can't get servers here, and other times you can... So keep trying I guess?

This worked for me and I hope it works for some of you guys until they fix it!


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xShishy*


Okay.
For those of you crashing in the server browser, here's something you can try...
1) Run the game's exe as an admin
2) Log in to your EA account
3) Hit "Join Game" and then Instead of getting into a game, hit the "Server" button in the bottom right.
4) Look at the servers and play from here. It shouldn't crash.
*Note, sometimes you can't get servers here, and other times you can... So keep trying I guess?

This worked for me and I hope it works for some of you guys until they fix it!


I'll give it a try, thanks for the info.


----------



## DannyM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


Yes all betas do suck, they're not for you to try out the game, they're for you to help test the game. They need help with different configurations of computers, and many more avenues of approach to find bugs and crashes. This is the point of a beta.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Softwar...ife_cycle#Beta

See that article for reference if you're still unsure about what a Beta is.


I should of known......but after all the teaser trailers, hype, MW2 failure......i was so eager to play BF BC2. Guess I'll just give it a couple of weeks and then fire it back up.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


I'll give it a try, thanks for the info.


Wow, it actually worked, too bad all the servers for me are in europe lol.

Edit: Something I noticed, it just goes into your history for the play now mode, servers I had joined or tried to join are not listed either.

Edit #2: It crashed on me when I accidentaly closed the server list.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyM*


Do all beta's suck balls like this one is right now?

If so...this is definately the last time I ever download and install a game that is still in beta. I dont have the patience to help the developer trouble shoot their product.

I'm a gamer, not a software tester!


It depends on the type of game/developer.

They're mostly for bug testing and server load tests, not for playing. If you don't have the patience then so be it, but don't whine because you were expecting retail-caliber gameplay.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xShishy*


Okay.
For those of you crashing in the server browser, here's something you can try...
1) Run the game's exe as an admin
2) Log in to your EA account
3) Hit "Join Game" and then Instead of getting into a game, hit the "Server" button in the bottom right.
4) Look at the servers and play from here. It shouldn't crash.
*Note, sometimes you can't get servers here, and other times you can... So keep trying I guess?

This worked for me and I hope it works for some of you guys until they fix it!


I was getting the CTD, tried this and it works







although the only server that showed up was full!


----------



## xShishy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
I was getting the CTD, tried this and it works







although the only server that showed up was full!









Yeah I got lucky. I know a friend had about 4 that worked for him. Not entirely sure how that works, but it works.


----------



## DannyM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
It depends on the type of game/developer.

They're mostly for bug testing and server load tests, not for playing.

Good thing they arent for playing....cause aint nobody doing any of that. LOL!


----------



## Chr0n1c

For some reason or another I can start up the game, but I can't click anything because my cursor disappears.

If I Alt+Tab the game switches to Windowed Mode and I can see the BC2 cursor, but if I click anywhere in the window it goes right back to Fullscreen and alas, no cursor.

Anybody else having this issue?


----------



## chronicbucks

yeah, good call with all the talk about how this is a beta, and what that exact definition is

the only other beta i really messed around with was the windows RC, but thats not even a beta. hopefully with all these problems out now, the finished product will rock even more!


----------



## poroboszcz

Has anyone ordered the game from play.com? I did yesterday and still haven't got my key. Not cool.


----------



## xShishy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chronicbucks* 
yeah, good call with all the talk about how this is a beta, and what that exact definition is

the only other beta i really messed around with was the windows RC, but thats not even a beta. hopefully with all these problems out now, the finished product will rock even more!

Yeah. I'm actually happy they had this Beta so this issue wouldn't happen on the actual release, lmao. That would blow.


----------



## cgraham23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
I was getting the CTD, tried this and it works







although the only server that showed up was full!









doesn't work for me.... I still CTD








I knew I shouldn't have taken a break, I was having so much fun when I was in that server


----------



## t3lancer2006

I was just thinking, can we set up a hamachi channel for this game?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chr0n1c* 
For some reason or another I can start up the game, but I can't click anything because my cursor disappears.

If I Alt+Tab the game switches to Windowed Mode and I can see the BC2 cursor, but if I click anywhere in the window it goes right back to Fullscreen and alas, no cursor.

Anybody else having this issue?

If you alt+tab then alt+tab again it should minimize the game properly.


----------



## Grobinov

Man I've just played some matches and this game has potential altho the weapons might need some adjustments....I like the sniping it isn't just point the crosshair and click


----------



## pewpewlazer

Good thing you had to pre-order to get a beta key. If it were open beta they would have lost my purchase. Easily the worst beta I've "played". Have to run the EXE as admin or I CTD. Haven't even been able to play yet. I know it's a beta but come on they knew how many keys they gave out.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
Good thing you had to pre-order to get a beta key. If it were open beta they would have lost my purchase. Easily the worst beta I've "played". Have to run the EXE as admin or I CTD. Haven't even been able to play yet. I know it's a beta but come on they knew how many keys they gave out.

I don't know about you, but I got 2-3 beta keys. & I never pre-ordered.









Downloading the beta at 250kbps on uTorrent, that's pretty good..since my speed is capped at 300kbps!


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
Good thing you had to pre-order to get a beta key. If it were open beta they would have lost my purchase. Easily the worst beta I've "played". Have to run the EXE as admin or I CTD. Haven't even been able to play yet. I know it's a beta but come on they knew how many keys they gave out.

I'm pretty sure they gave out that many keys so that people, like yourself, would find the crashes on a wide range of system configurations and report them.


----------



## Fidelity23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
Good thing you had to pre-order to get a beta key. If it were open beta they would have lost my purchase. Easily the worst beta I've "played". Have to run the EXE as admin or I CTD. Haven't even been able to play yet. I know it's a beta but come on they knew how many keys they gave out.

It's beta for a reason. Don't be so harsh.


----------



## allenkane

Is first time setup in Steam taking forever for anyone else? Been doing it for 20 mins now...


----------



## DannyM

edit: never mind


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xShishy* 
Yeah. I'm actually happy they had this Beta so this issue wouldn't happen on the actual release, lmao. That would blow.

Exactly.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
Good thing you had to pre-order to get a beta key. If it were open beta they would have lost my purchase. Easily the worst beta I've "played". Have to run the EXE as admin or I CTD. Haven't even been able to play yet. I know it's a beta but come on they knew how many keys they gave out.

So if they knew the number of keys given out all of this would have been avoided? Unlikely as they have probably never tested it with such a large number of people all at once, that's the reason for the beta being available in large numbers to help test and find problems like this before it gets released. Would you have preferred them to have been tested by 100 people who didn't find an issue then the game came out and had this problem?


----------



## xShishy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DannyM* 
Why does it crash...because the servers lag? Why cant it just time out with out crashing?

Read my post on P. 107 to figure out how I did it. It worked for other people, it might for you. It's worth trying.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fidelity23* 
It's beta for a reason. Don't be so harsh.









It's a beta so the GAME can be tested. You can't test anything with the MENU crashes.


----------



## AmishJoe

Does anyone know if prone is going to be added at all? I remember someone here linking to a EA forum post that said the PC version would have it.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
It's a beta so the GAME can be tested. You can't test anything with the MENU crashes.

Actually you are testing it if it crashes in the menu. If they didn't test any of that but once you got ingame it worked fine then no games would ever get released as you wouldn't be able to do anything.

The menus are part of the game, not something else so you are testing the game as a whole. What use would testing the gameplay be if you couldn't actually get there on the full release?


----------



## l4n b0y

they should have atleast release a level of SP in the beta







. i just wanna hear those damn guns fire again, omg..


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

I was able to get to the server browser, but every server i try to join says "could not connect to server...."

Is this me or the actual servers are down?


----------



## PlatonicBS

i have the same problem, we're just timing out. im sure they'll resolve it eventually. In the meantime patience is key


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Good cause I was scared that maybe I would have to mess with the router and windows firewall, or open ports etc.... let me know anyone if there's a need to open ports. I got it on steam by the way.


----------



## Chimeracaust

So let me get this straight, no one can play for the most part because the browser crashes the game?


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Launch the exe as Admin, log in, click Servers, it works. I just keep getting the "could not connect" error


----------



## The Mad Mule

Dang you guys, if you read the last couple of posts, or the marquee on the bottom of the beta, they said to use the "Join Now" button while they fix the server browser issue.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DannyM* 
Whens the last time anyone saw a sniper running around and bunny hoping all over the map?

Battlefield 2142.


----------



## xShishy

Hmm. My server list shows a bunch of servers (Like 15) from i3D.net - FRA... although they are all apparently full lol. This was done using my method on p107 of this thread...

You guys can try that too, see if you get the same list. You might be able to connect. I didn't really try that hard.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xShishy*


Hmm. My server list shows a bunch of servers (Like 15) from i3D.net - FRA... although they are all apparently full lol. This was done using my method on p107 of this thread...

You guys can try that too, see if you get the same list. You might be able to connect. I didn't really try that hard.


I'm pretty sure FRA is france and that would be a massive lag fest for a lot of us US beta testers lol.


----------



## mtbiker033

I just got to play one round by hitting play now, then pulling the server thing from the bottom right of the screen, the only us server in my list and it was something LA #2 and I'm on the east coast.

It played pretty good, I noticed only 1 of my gpu's was up to temp, I guess I will have to try the latest driver for SLI to work.

I just tried it again and it wouldn't work but my only us server was full.


----------



## waylo88

Finally got into a game where I was doing good (on the top of the team actually), and the game just ****ing crashes to the desktop.

Ugh.


----------



## xShishy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


I'm pretty sure FRA is france and that would be a massive lag fest for a lot of us US beta testers lol.


Lol, the ping was only like 120... which is decent compared to the other 250+ servers I found. It wasn't terribly laggy but it was noticeable. The ~ 30 minutes I played was amazing though.


----------



## xquisit

My new quote rocks


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xShishy*


Lol, the ping was only like 120... which is decent compared to the other 250+ servers I found. It wasn't terribly laggy but it was noticeable. The ~ 30 minutes I played was amazing though.


Won't work for me, I live on the west coast lol.

BTW, how do you guys see your latency? It doesnt show up in the scoreboard ingame, or in the server list while trying to find a game.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


My new quote rocks


Yeah, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## DannyHvE

Just played for more than an hour with not one occurence of lag, some servers are good. Only issue remaining for me is the flickering of some textures, for the rest, a damn fine game.


----------



## rchads89

Right got this game ... I still have a spare beta key aswell









How is everyone finding this on there hardware? Can anyone max this out and it be smooth and playable?


----------



## svtfmook

can't get a connection. then when i can finally see servers, i can't join (all full). then, when it seems like i'm going to connect, the game crashes. glad i paid for a premium LE edition so i can get a beta that i can't play.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Dang you guys, if you read the last couple of posts, or the marquee on the bottom of the beta, they said to use the "Join Now" button while they fix the server browser issue.


If you use the pop out server menu that has your history/favourites in it wont crash too.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


If you use the pop out server menu that has your history/favourites in it wont crash too.


It crashes for me.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


It crashes for me.


Hmm, never managed to crash that. The play now doesn't always work for me though.


----------



## rchads89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Right got this game ... I still have a spare beta key aswell









How is everyone finding this on there hardware? Can anyone max this out and it be smooth and playable?


So i take it, no one has found out because they cant play it lol


----------



## t3lancer2006

I can max it out at 1920x1200, it will run at 25 FPS according to fraps, but the gameplay stays buttery smooth.


----------



## HITandRUN

Its not working like it should but its a BETA so no complaints there. Games was running fine today in the afternoon when I first got it but now I cant even get the servers to load. I guess God an the world is playing right now.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rchads89*


Right got this game ... I still have a spare beta key aswell









How is everyone finding this on there hardware? Can anyone max this out and it be smooth and playable?


I get about 30-40FPS with everything on high, and 8x AA, DX10, 1920x1200. It's not using both of my GPUs though, so I'm basically running a GTX 275.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


My new quote rocks


BF2 = Battlefield 2 = PC only game released in 2005.

You sir are on the ball.









Also, there is a reason that BC2 is still in the beta phase while the consoles have demos out.. they rebuilt the game for PC so it was a proper PC game that took advantage of the better hardware instead of being another crappy port.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Running everything maxed but with HBAO off, textures on medium and AA on 2x @ 1680x1050 and it seems to run around 40 FPS.


----------



## 10acjed

I get a whole lot of this... Im on the 186.18 drivers... Gona try 196.xx and see if it helps...

see below

PS: OCN-10ACJED is me.... added clan as OCN


----------



## lardo5150

I have a key, what is the best place/torrent to get the client?


----------



## Chr0n1c

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lardo5150* 
I have a key, what is the best place/torrent to get the client?

Use the search box, someone posted a link to a blazin' fast torrent.


----------



## JTD92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lardo5150* 
I have a key, what is the best place/torrent to get the client?

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...ip.torrent.zip


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
I get about 30-40FPS with everything on high, and 8x AA, DX10, 1920x1200. It's not using both of my GPUs though, so I'm basically running a GTX 275.

I don't know what fps I was getting but it was definitely playable, and SLI wasn't working for me either. I guess I will have to try those latest drivers and see it that works.

I have been able to get in a game twice so far.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
I don't know what fps I was getting but it was definitely playable, and SLI wasn't working for me either. I guess I will have to try those latest drivers and see it that works.

I have been able to get in a game twice so far.

Oh yeah it's playable with those numbers, I just know they should be higher. I'm gonna try the new nvidia drivers. They say they add SLI support for this game.


----------



## xisintheend

I seem to have some lag maxed out, stock speeds with a 4890.. weird when people are maxing it with 4870s??


----------



## Z Naught

I can't find a good working place to DL it really. The first place I downloaded it from (3 times) was corrupted each time, but was fast. trying another source now @ 450Kb/s


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xisintheend* 
I seem to have some lag maxed out, stock speeds with a 4890.. weird when people are maxing it with 4870s??

Ha, whoever said they are maxing out on a 4870 is lying.

I can't even max out on a 5850. Everything is high, 8x AA, but HBAO kills it!


----------



## xquisit

So sad I have a 1280x1040 monitor, but everything is MAXED out! Game play is smooth, except for latency. I'm sure we can get some better severs up, and I love the game. No problems so far!!

What is HBAO, I don't know what it is, should I activate it?


----------



## rchads89

LOL so people are saying they are maxing it out with like 8800's and 4870's and gtx 275's ????

I can max it out on my res but who knows if its smooth as it lags like hell right now ...


----------



## Esseff

Every minute or so my character starts auto running in a random direction. The only way I've been able to fix it is to faceroll and hope it gets fixed.

I've tried setting all controls back to default with no luck









Anyone having the same problem?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
So sad I have a 1280x1040 monitor, but everything is MAXED out! Game play is smooth, except for latency. I'm sure we can get some better severs up, and I love the game. No problems so far!!

What is HBAO, I don't know what it is, should I activate it?

Just to add to my post..does HBAO pretty much mean DX11 activated?

I'm playing on 1280x1040, at least let me max it out /w pride until I get a better monitor.. anyone here know what it stands for?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Esseff* 
Every minute or so my character starts auto running in a random direction. The only way I've been able to fix it is to faceroll and hope it gets fixed.

I've tried setting all controls back to default with no luck









Anyone having the same problem?

Yes it happens, also my gun would shoot because I would use the left clicker before I dropped to a squad member <it happens a couple times> nothing big.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rchads89* 
LOL so people are saying they are maxing it out with like 8800's and 4870's and gtx 275's ????

I can max it out on my res but who knows if its smooth as it lags like hell right now ...

Running at 1920x1200, I'm able to turn everything to high with AA and AF at 4X and it runs fine (meaning I never see a dip below like 30FPS). If I turn the AA or AF up any higher, it runs like crap.

This is all on my 4870 BTW with 512MB of VRAM.


----------



## Esseff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 

Yes it happens, also my gun would shoot because I would use the left clicker before I dropped to a squad member <it happens a couple times> nothing big.


This is more than a 'couple' times. Its literally every few mins to a few seconds. It will fix it self then I'll start running in another random direction.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

The game is working alright for me, played a few full round, got 3-5th top spot but it lags, i ran FRPS and i was in the 30-40 FPS range with 2x AA and 4x AF







:confused"


----------



## xquisit

I think I might know what HBAO is:
Horizon-Based Ambient Occlusion

But what the heck does that mean? DX11 enabled?

I'm just going to activate it, I got nothing to lose









EDIT: I will be running FRAPS, but I doubt any of you care what FPS I'm getting at 1280x1040.

Sigh, at least I will know if I should buy a 1680x1050 or 1920x1080 monitor by beta testing


----------



## Gir

Pretty fun, but way too many people are playing sniper right now.


----------



## Frodcord

I've been trying to play the game for HOURS, If i use Play now i get the Connection Error if i try to use the servers it CTD (Crashes To Desktop)


----------



## PlatonicBS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Esseff*


Every minute or so my character starts auto running in a random direction. The only way I've been able to fix it is to faceroll and hope it gets fixed.

I've tried setting all controls back to default with no luck









Anyone having the same problem?


rofl ***?







sorry to laugh but the way you described it is hilarious.

Now back to your question. I haven't had the problem yet but i wouldnt doubt it that it may arise sometime soon

And now for my question. How can i get mouse look to work? I can look side to side but not up and down with the mouse? Any suggestions?


----------



## PlatonicBS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Sigh, at least I will know if I should buy a 1680x1050 or 1920x1080 monitor by beta testing










Luckily i have one of each, i'm working with my LG 1680x1050 right now. Only been able to play once and i loved it. I'm going to give it a few more go's then switch to the 1920x1080 samsung. I'll report back


----------



## 5291Crash

i get a network not avail once in awhile but i can get into the game, I SUCK lol

and its rotten for smoothness i just cranked everything to the least amount to see if its cuze of my single core CPU at 3.78 lol

game name is 5291Crash


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PlatonicBS*


Luckily i have one of each, i'm working with my LG 1680x1050 right now. Only been able to play once and i loved it. I'm going to give it a few more go's then switch to the 1920x1080 samsung. I'll report back


Great to hear, can't wait for your to report back.

For the CTD problem, I just tried opening the server list (for the first time) and got my first CTD.

Now, when I try to press Join Now.. I am actually getting a connection error, wierd. I only played once, damnit.. Let me back in the battlefield.. I'm a team player! (Already blew up a site)


----------



## Fusion Racing

Just played a few more rounds, bit as assault and the rest as running around with my squad as a sniper. Loving the gameplay, the guns are fantastic and so are the sounds, cant wait until they fix some of these bugs


----------



## xisintheend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frodcord*


I've been trying to play the game for HOURS, If i use Play now i get the Connection Error if i try to use the servers it CTD (Crashes To Desktop)


Try to hit the "Servers" vertical tab on the bottom right of the screen. There will be a list of some of the servers you tried to join using Play Now but couldn't connect to. If you click on them there it might still not let you but keep trying and it will get you in one. I had the same problem and this is my only solution. if nothing else works add me as a friend and you can join a game I am playing through friends list (although that isn't really working and friends don't show up all the time). My player name is "MARKO"


----------



## 21276

Awesome game is awesome.

There are a few bugs, but this is, in fact, a BETA. So that is entirely fine with me.


----------



## cgraham23

**** this game wins.....

I just played for 3 hours straight. I'm a rank 6 (specialist III) and just unlocked the red dot scope for assault


----------



## l4n b0y

not fair^^


----------



## 98uk

God I love this game. It's 2.25am and I still love it. Got to sleep though


----------



## ljason8eg

Ok finally figured out the control issue. It thought it was better to put my G27 as the default controller rather than keyboard and mouse lol.

Got SLI working now too. 50ish FPS during action, not bad.


----------



## Z Naught

Another corrupted download.


----------



## BreakDown

we will get to keep progresion?

as i play i like the game more and more.

I just saw a helicopter take down another by crashing into it! desesperate mesures!

BTW, any tips? i suck, i score around 1000 each round, how to improve?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


I get a whole lot of this... Im on the 186.18 drivers... Gona try 196.xx and see if it helps...

see below

PS: OCN-10ACJED is me.... added clan as OCN



Driver update fixed my issues


----------



## Radiix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


we will get to keep progresion?

as i play i like the game more and more.

I just saw a helicopter take down another by crashing into it! desesperate mesures!

BTW, any tips? i suck, i score around 1000 each round, how to improve?



Join a squad.

Play your class. If you're medic then heal, make sure you revive people but don't go on a suicide mission to save them.

If you're recon then spot targets by looking at them then pressing (Q). Every class can spot but recon is best at it for obvious reasons.

Give ammo as assault it gives a lot of points and helps everyone around it.

When spotting you get additional points if squad members kill your target


----------



## USFORCES

I finely got into a good server and have been playing for the for the last couple hours it takes awhile to figure out but this game kicks butt for a beta!


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


Join a squad.

Play your class. If you're medic then heal, make sure you revive people but don't go on a suicide mission to save them.

If you're recon then spot targets by looking at them then pressing (Q). Every class can spot but recon is best at it for obvious reasons.

Give ammo as assault it gives a lot of points and helps everyone around it.

When spotting you get additional points if squad members kill your target


wow, thanks! ill be doing that.

I never played a battlefield before. (yeah i know its a sin...)


----------



## mattlyall06

just got home from work... installing!!

btw never played any battlefield before... no idea what to expect!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Z Naught*


Another corrupted download.


Give this torrent a try.


----------



## Z Naught

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


Give this torrent a try.


Will do. I just downloaded it a 5th time from a third source, c3.cab is once again with the wrong CRC.


----------



## Frosty88

For those experiencing crashes, I created a thread to try and help you guys out. Here's the link:
http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/65...orkaround.html


----------



## 5291Crash

Indeed this is my first go at a MP FPS lol

this is what im getting with settings at lowest it can go
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
1173, 60000, 9, 45, 19.550

Thinking i need a lot more CPU lol


----------



## FragaGeddon

You can also goto www.bigdownload.com and get it from there. Right now I'm downloading at 1 MB/sec.


----------



## Lige

For whatever reason, whenever I try to snipe, IT DOESN'T WORK.

I don't know if I am hitting the hitboxes way off, or if it is just lag, but it is so damn annoying!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
For whatever reason, whenever I try to snipe, IT DOESN'T WORK.

I don't know if I am hitting the hitboxes way off, or if it is just lag, but it is so damn annoying!









I take it you know about the bullet physics - need to lead shots and compensate for bullet drop...

It can be a bit tricky but it could also be the server being laggy.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Z Naught* 
Will do. I just downloaded it a 5th time from a third source, c3.cab is once again with the wrong CRC.

Hopefully that torrent works fine for you, I got it from there when it was first uploaded and it was fine.


----------



## Lige

I was hitting a target that was standing still, so, there was no need to calculate the movement involved. I tried hitting above the head just a bit, and other stuff. Maybe it was because I was just too far away and couldn't get it. It will definitely take a bit more practice as it is a lot different from 2142 and BF2.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
I was hitting a target that was standing still, so, there was no need to calculate the movement involved. I tried hitting above the head just a bit, and other stuff. Maybe it was because I was just too far away and couldn't get it. It will definitely take a bit more practice as it is a lot different from 2142 and BF2.

I feel you. I've tried hitting people standing still and it misses constantly. One time, an enemy came up beside me in an attic, I scoped in on his head from about seven feet away, shot, and missed.

I don't understand the way this game works. At literally about five feet way, I'm using an LMG and just pumping this guy full of bullets, hitting him with every one. He turns, looks at me, and shoots me two or three times and I die. I just don't get it.


----------



## cgraham23

Does anyone know how to take screenshots in-game... I try print-screen and pasting into photoshop but it doesn't capture the screen just a white image.

Also I can't get FRAPS to show my FPS in BC2... its version 2.9.4


----------



## Frosty88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waylo88* 
I feel you. I've tried hitting people standing still and it misses constantly. One time, an enemy came up beside me in an attic, I scoped in on his head from about seven feet away, shot, and missed.

I don't understand the way this game works. At literally about five feet way, I'm using an LMG and just pumping this guy full of bullets, hitting him with every one. He turns, looks at me, and shoots me two or three times and I die. I just don't get it.

I've noticed the same stuff, but this is a beta so this is the kind of stuff that needs to be worked out. That being said, I think a lot of it is due to lag.


----------



## Nelson2011

If there anyway to disable intro movies like bf2


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

I quit after dying a few times because absolute terrible lag, weird pixellation and distortions all across my screen at times, movement feels very clunky. I wont retry this til tomorrow before i write it off, but i loved bf2 bf 2142, bf 1943, bc1, and the bc2 beta on the ps3, but this is disappoint


----------



## Frosty88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cgraham23* 
Does anyone know how to take screenshots in-game... I try print-screen and pasting into photoshop but it doesn't capture the screen just a white image.

You could try using the free version of FRAPS. That can record videos and take screenshots.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
If there anyway to disable intro movies like bf2

I'm sure there are video files somewhere in the game directory that could just be renamed. Make sure you backup the files first if you do try this.


----------



## TheCheeks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT* 
...

but this is disappoint









This is also a PC beta. Just because the PS3 beta might be good doesn't mean the PC will be.


----------



## Z Naught

are you kidding me? Now c7.cab is corrupt.


----------



## Nelson2011

Hmm i tried editing the files but if i take the ea one out it the screen just stays black


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Z Naught* 
are you kidding me? Now c7.cab is corrupt.

Hang on, are you trying to extract the cab files? If yes, don't, just run the setup.exe or autorun.exe and install it. If not, its weird that all your downloads are corrupting.


----------



## Frosty88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
Hmm i tried editing the files but if i take the ea one out it the screen just stays black

What if you leave the EA and rename the other two ( I think there's two)?


----------



## Z Naught

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


Hang on, are you trying to extract the cab files? If yes, don't, just run the setup.exe or autorun.exe and install it. If not, its weird that all your downloads are corrupting.


Nope, just extracting the .zip
I have tried 7-zip and universal extractor. No issues with either in the past.


----------



## elson

Servers are still a little laggy but largely improved from this afternoon and registration sucks for sniping but I'm playing mostly engineer. My biggest problem is my fps, this game is killing my video card.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elson*


Servers are still a little laggy but largely improved from this afternoon and registration sucks for sniping but I'm playing mostly engineer. My biggest problem is my fps, this game is killing my video card.










Mine too... Very demanding game.


----------



## Nelson2011

hmm how can i tell if it's running in dx11?


----------



## Z Naught

can anyone help me with my corrupted .cab files?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Z Naught*


can anyone help me with my corrupted .cab files?


which ones?


----------



## Z Naught

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


which ones?


always 3 and 7


----------



## CrazyNikel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


hmm how can i tell if it's running in dx11?


lolwut?


----------



## 10acjed

are they the c3 and c7 files?

If so shoot me a PM


----------



## meru

Sniping finally takes some skill in this game, I'm only a Private II trying to find a non laggy server


----------



## t3haxle

I'm running pretty good right now, I've been playing at a pretty solid FPS the whole time on medium setting(maybe, I don't think I bothered to mess with them)

My favorite assault weapon is definitely the default AEK atm.


----------



## Nelson2011

Im running all high with no aa and get 28-35 on my 5770 not bad


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PlatonicBS*


Luckily i have one of each, i'm working with my LG 1680x1050 right now. Only been able to play once and i loved it. I'm going to give it a few more go's then switch to the 1920x1080 samsung. I'll report back



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


Im running all high with no aa and get 28-35 on my 5770 not bad


I'm getting 38fps constant with DX11 enabled, 1280x1040 everything maxed.. CF 5770s.

It's probobly becase fraps is on


----------



## Nelson2011

Game crashed out of nowhere lol


----------



## Nelson2011

Also how can you check your ping?


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Hey guys some quick tips, The best way to get less lag on the server is to choose it based on your proximity to it. So I live in DC so I choose Virginia based servers. Ping is important but I think until they fix the issues choose by location.

Also you can force dx9-11 by going to C:\\Users\\NAME\\Documents\\BFBC2Beta folder and click the settings file. Near the bottom it will say DXversion, Put in either 9, 10, 10.1, or 11. If you have a mid range card put 9. Good luck guys


----------



## ?Dirty?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


Also how can you check your ping?


if u have g15 it will show it + stats and server name =D


----------



## Radiix

So has anyone changed the sound from hifi to war tapes and hear a difference?


----------



## Odel

This game is solid (gets on steam to preorder)


----------



## gablain

im getting 45 + fps all on high dx10 4xaa 4xantroscopic


----------



## 21276

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Mine too... Very demanding game.


You must be joking. My 5850's destroy this game. I'm averaging well above 70FPS, often in the 80's actually, and thats with everything maxed including AA and AF.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


So has anyone changed the sound from hifi to war tapes and hear a difference?


What exactly is the difference?

Does war tapes mean ultra high or what?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


You must be joking. My 5850's destroy this game. I'm averaging well above 70FPS, often in the 80's actually, and thats with everything maxed including AA and AF.


You're at a lower res with a better GPU setup. Can't really compare.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


So has anyone changed the sound from hifi to war tapes and hear a difference?


I don't even know what my speakers should be set as lol. I just left it at hi fi.


----------



## AmishJoe

So far the game has been great but 2 things are really bugging me. The first is that randomly the UI will not respond to my mouse clicks forcing me to ALT + F4 and Join Now keeps throwing me into European servers over 6000 miles away.


----------



## Threefeet

Just installed the game an hour ago, damn near bloomed the eyes from my skull









Tried setting the bloom value in the config file to false but it didn't get rid of it, just made things look strange with kinda cartoony outlines on some foliage.

Anyone else getting the CTD on opening the server browser? I can open it using the side servers tab, but not the option in the 'Multiplayer' tab, weirdly enough









Also getting horrible flicker from the water/glass surfaces. Ah well, it's still a beta after all


----------



## Frank08

I've been playing it and I like it so far, I hate the bloom effect though, way too high.

How do you guys check FPS?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frank08*


How do you guys check FPS?


I've just been using the EVGA precision on screen display


----------



## Acroma

Short Vid I made

  
 YouTube- Battlefield Bad Company 2 PC Beta 1080p HD


----------



## Nelson2011

I've been using fraps, afterburner doesn't pick it up


----------



## metalrulz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Also getting horrible flicker from the water/glass surfaces. Ah well, it's still a beta after all










Go into ati catalyst then 3d and disable ai.It fixed the flicker for me.


----------



## Nelson2011

Aww keeps crashing hmm should i put my 9800gt


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
What exactly is the difference?

Does war tapes mean ultra high or what?

I have no idea, that's why I was asking.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Here's me doing my bit for the fight










YouTube- Bad Company 2 Beta


----------



## corky dorkelson

Wow, I really need to get my sig rig running this...I am on an 8800GT and I can run high (not highest) and mine looks nothing like the vids you guys posted.

Really like the game, but I need more game modes!

And if anyone cares, my setup that runs medium pretty good is as follows
E4700 at 3.5
8800GT 512mb
2gb DDR2-800
1920x1080


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metalrulz* 
Go into ati catalyst then 3d and disable ai.It fixed the flicker for me.

Thanks for the suggestion, while it does fix the flickering it also causes severe mouse lag on my system for some reason.

Ah well, doesn't bother me that much anyway.

BTW anyone hunting for a few extra frames might want to try reducing the water quality in the config file, its default is 'high'. Also sound quality is set to medium in there too, if anyone wants to play with that.

Don't really have time to test them out right now, needs sleeps


----------



## allenkane

How do you bind the squad chat VOIP key?


----------



## mtbiker033

I just played it for hours, had an absolute blast, literally. I almost got to rank 5, playing engineer most of the time.

Using the latest beta nvidia drivers I had multi GPU mode working, great performance in the game.

<3 it and can't wait for the full game.


----------



## cgraham23

does anyone know if the unlocks are limited in beta??? My next assault unlock says some rediculous score like 100002000 (im assuming its supposed to be just 2000)


----------



## Ajax413

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cgraham23* 
does anyone know if the unlocks are limited in beta??? My next assault unlock says some rediculous score like 100002000 (im assuming its supposed to be just 2000)

Yeah I just noticed that too. I'd wager they're doing it to limit the unlocks in the beta. Makes sense if you think about, although I'd love to get my hands on that M16.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Thanks for the suggestion, while it does fix the flickering it also causes severe mouse lag on my system for some reason.

Ah well, doesn't bother me that much anyway.

BTW anyone hunting for a few extra frames might want to try reducing the water quality in the config file, its default is 'high'. Also sound quality is set to medium in there too, if anyone wants to play with that.

Don't really have time to test them out right now, needs sleeps









Where is this config file? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## cgraham23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ajax413* 
Yeah I just noticed that too. I'd wager they're doing it to limit the unlocks in the beta. Makes sense if you think about, although I'd love to get my hands on that M16.









exactly I wanted that M16 so bad, usually im not the one to play the assault class... but damn I'm just owning. I usually always have a 2:1 KD ratio and I've gotten that "best player pin" quite a few times now.

BTW my 5770 plays this game at "high" flawlessly. Lowest FPS I ever get is like 35 and I AVG 42. And thats without the card being overclocked.


----------



## JeevusCompact

The option to speed up mouse does not work, when I move the character up,down,left or right "with mouse", he is slow. Almost like console analog stick slow.

Option to toggle aim, I am use to right click hold to aim, not right click once and it auto aims till you click again it un-aims.

Any suggestions?


----------



## allenkane

Does anyone else find the BETA map terrible?

Hope there's some better maps


----------



## cgraham23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allenkane* 
Does anyone else find the BETA map terrible?

Hope there's some better maps

I think its a great map, the low visiblity adds a touch of realism for me. And theres plenty of choke-points and interesting building set-ups. I love the first defense point, that big open crater at the first defense point is awesome


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

YouTube- Tank Shelling Building


----------



## shizdan

are all the weapons available in the beta?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


are all the weapons available in the beta?


No, some of the unlocks have such high point totals that no one will reach them.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


The option to speed up mouse does not work, when I move the character up,down,left or right "with mouse", he is slow. Almost like console analog stick slow.

Option to toggle aim, I am use to right click hold to aim, not right click once and it auto aims till you click again it un-aims.

Any suggestions?


Well, I just searched both of these. There is no option for toggle aim. There is a problem with slow mouse movement.

Mouse.
http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/375531.page

Toggle.
http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/375531.page

Also you cannot sprint diangle.

If not fixed in the beta I will not be buying for sure...

Also I will not be playing the beta further more.


----------



## allenkane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgraham23*


I think its a great map, the low visiblity adds a touch of realism for me. And theres plenty of choke-points and interesting building set-ups. I love the first defense point, that big open crater at the first defense point is awesome


I guess it's because most of the games I've played, the attackers didnt make it much past their spawn :\\


----------



## aFreak

is it me or is sniping harder in bc2?


----------



## spixel

If they removed bloom people probably wouldn't struggle with fps


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spixel*


If they removed bloom people probably wouldn't struggle with fps


Yeah the bloom is pretty annoying.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


is it me or is sniping harder in bc2?


I find it quite fun. Actually takes some thinking. Although the hit detection does have its moments.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spixel*


If they removed bloom people probably wouldn't struggle with fps


Game would look better too lol.


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Just found the config files in My Documents.

If you want to remove the bloom, edit the "settings" file and set Bloom to False.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgraham23*


does anyone know if the unlocks are limited in beta??? My next assault unlock says some rediculous score like 100002000 (im assuming its supposed to be just 2000)


I thought that too, maybe it means 20,000.. But when you click "Unlock Progess" after the map ends, you see you have almost the full bar to go.

The Huge number was put in place so people don't get spoiled by having all weapon's pre-release.


----------



## Bacheezi

my 4870x2 rocks this game into little pieces







45-60+ fps all the time with settings to the max







but only 4xAA, no need for 8xAA i find.

cant wait to see it in dx11 with my 5870's


----------



## marl

Pretty fun game. I joined a 60 ping server earlier and it was actually playable compared to the others that are 180+.

Anyone have an issue with your character moving by themselves?

It gets extremely annoying when in a tank/hel or even walkingi. Happens way too often.


----------



## cgraham23

the joystick controls for the helicopter don't work right. I try to set yaw right and yaw left... but they're always opposite... its annoying as hell and I can't fly with the controls all wack. they also need to have a crosshair in the options menu so yuo can make sure you have the controls right before you get in the chopper


----------



## NameUnknown

I cant begin to describe the awesomeness of this game. But most of you dont need to be told. I already know what is going to consume my weekend.

I've already grown to hate snipers though....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marl* 
Pretty fun game. I joined a 60 ping server earlier and it was actually playable compared to the others that are 180+.

Anyone have an issue with your character moving by themselves?

It gets extremely annoying when in a tank/hel or even walkingi. Happens way too often.

I've found that happens to me, typically though its when I see someone else joining the server that it happens, but it always happens when im running somewhere and then i get sniped....


----------



## Frodcord

I wish we had killcam i like when i make a nice shot and the enemy can see it and say W T F!


----------



## dizz

Am I the only one bugging out at the recommended GPU requirement? At this rate the 260 will be a minimum requirement in less than a year.


----------



## mattlyall06

yeah they werent kidding.


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dizz* 
Am I the only one bugging out at the recommended GPU requirement? At this rate the 260 will be a minimum requirement in less than a year.

hehe, my 4890 crossfire setup was running it flawlessly at 1920x1080 maxed out everything including AA & AF


----------



## Nelson2011

Well im done for today Im close to rank 3


----------



## NameUnknown

im done, too tired to keep going, almost rank 2, already have 3ish unlocks


----------



## Esseff

So blowing up buildings is strangely satisfying...Even more so when said buildings fall on top of oblivious enemies trying to defuse my bomb.

This games already growing on me, hour 5 and I can't stop playing.

I can not wait for the official release date.

How many ranks are there? I'm at 6 right now.


----------



## 5291Crash

how do i get the server choices menu up that is included in the server browser, thats not included in the slide menu on the bottom right?

i'd like to try a server more local then Moscow and Europe


----------



## twistid

I'm still not able to play, when I press play it now it just says "Connection to the game server has been lost" and when I click the servers tab on the bottom right its empty







how are people playing?


----------



## marl

Best option as far as I know is going to play now and hit join game. Works for me.


----------



## t3lancer2006

I pretty much dominated that game in my opinion


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Can someone explain these 2 to me: Ammo box and Health Box. So you just drop either and stand on them or what? I'm serious. I've only been playing and running around like a maniac, dunno much about those or what you are really supposed to do.


----------



## NinjaRicer

Anybody know if the beta is in DirectX11? Sorry if this has been asked before.


----------



## unknownSCL

Could someone post a link so i could download this?


----------



## twistid

still not working, bc2 = bad


----------



## Swiftes

Got it working thanks to Girface, and played a match or 2. Came out positive both times with 100ms+ ping (Probs connecting to an overseas server) but yeah, if they fix mouse lag and scope blur, I will be very impressed.


----------



## Gir

Just hit rank 6.









But I'm tired as all hell, so that's all for me tonight. Glad you got it working Swift.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


Can someone explain these 2 to me: Ammo box and Health Box. So you just drop either and stand on them or what? I'm serious. I've only been playing and running around like a maniac, dunno much about those or what you are really supposed to do.



Yeah you stand by it









For a Beta the game rocks, can't wait for the full!


----------



## Derp

Does anyone notice heavy mouse lag in this game when your frame rate is in the 50-60's? If i set everything low i get like 100FPS and the mouse lag is gone.

Maxing everything means my rig gets horrible FPS. I ended up putting 2xAA/AF and everything on high except shadows and setting bloom to false, this gives me 70-80FPS but the shadows look lolbad. Still a hair of mouse lag though







.

200+ ping for every server, i hope that was the reason obvious hits never registered. People are such bullet sponges that you are better off ninja charging and knifing them.


----------



## rocky11111

aahhh, there we go...loving it now, lag fixed. At times there are server spikes, best settings found, mouse and controls made the way i like em.









All in All going picking this up...really enjoying it.


----------



## Lefty67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Auld*


Does anyone notice heavy mouse lag in this game when your frame rate is in the 50-60's? If i set everything low i get like 100FPS and the mouse lag is gone.

Maxing everything means my rig gets horrible FPS. I ended up putting 2xAA/AF and everything on high except shadows and setting bloom to false, this gives me 70-80FPS but the shadows look lolbad. Still a hair of mouse lag though







.

200+ ping for every server, i hope that was the reason obvious hits never registered. People are such bullet sponges that you are better off ninja charging and knifing them.


How do you set graphic settings? All I can set is the resolution and one option for Overall Quality


----------



## Derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lefty67*


How do you set graphic settings? All I can set is the resolution and one option for Overall Quality


Click the advanced option and it will bring a window up that lets you change AA/AF and individual settings. Turning shadows to low had the greatest boost in FPS compared to the rest of the settings.


----------



## USFORCES

This game is actually giving my cards a good workout besides Crysis anyhow about time a game came along that did.


----------



## Lefty67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Auld*


Click the advanced option and it will bring a window up that lets you change AA/AF and individual settings. Turning shadows to low had the greatest boost in FPS compared to the rest of the settings.


This is my options, there is no advanced.

Do I have an old beta or something. This is the one I got from that torrent that was on OCN earlier today.

Edit, Nevermind, I found it lol

Now I cant even find a server that doesnt have 10000+ ping. Its unplayable at the moment. I found one server earlier tonight that was decent. Went back and it was lagggggy


----------



## TwiggLe

Yeah took me a minute to figure out where the graphics settings where. gonna update my video drivers see if that helps at all. Didn't go into advance but set to 1920x1080 and high graphics settings. Didn't check FPS but was getting a somewhat high ping and then the game crashed.

I played the PS3 beta a month or so ago and didn't have any issues what so ever. Wonder why there's so many crashes/issues on the PC version. Either way mines still pre-ordered and I'll be picking it up on release day.


----------



## Tommie

How is the shooting? Is there spread if you spray? Is the crosshair bigger when you get out of sprint?
Is there a crosshair penalty for crouching? Can you shoot right after you jump?
In other words, how is the feel? Is it like COD4 or like BF 2142 or like CSS?


----------



## Iching

I am running e8400 @ 4GHz and GTX 260 Core216 at 1680x1050 (shadows disabled and AA x2) and CPU usage is around 60 percent but the video is at a whopping 89 percent.

HBAO and VSync are also disabled. Everything else is set to HIGH.


----------



## s0nniez

running on my 4870x2, max settings. looking good







but crashes when theres a lot of explosions, and flicker in the water


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s0nniez* 
running on my 4870x2, max settings. looking good







but crashes when theres a lot of explosions, and flicker in the water

Res? Running HBAO?


----------



## Tehrawk

Latest update added pings to the server browser. Hope sorting is next.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Where is this config file? I can't seem to find it.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf*


Just found the config files in My Documents.

If you want to remove the bloom, edit the "settings" file and set Bloom to False.


^^









How did you find the results of disabling bloom there Smurf? Things looked very strange when I did it, the lighter coloured foliage looked like it had the colour sucked out of it


----------



## twistid

ARGH!!! I still cannot play whatsoever, says "cannot connect, check internet settings" or whatever that generic message is, I downloaded both the australian and steam versions. I am playing Win7 64bit with sigrig! I tried loading in Admin mode and compatibility , any tips?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twistid*


ARGH!!! I still cannot play whatsoever, says "cannot connect, check internet settings" or whatever that generic message is, I downloaded both the australian and steam versions. I am playing Win7 64bit with sigrig! I tried loading in Admin mode and compatibility , any tips?


Just keep trying!

Last night it took me a few attempts to get into a game too.


----------



## xquisit

Keep trying!!! I finally got servers/friends to work, just waiting for pings to show..but that doesn't matter, since I found a California dedicated server!


----------



## Blindeye_03

I played for 2 or 3 minutes last night, but my first impression is that I like it but dont... I am hoping the artifacting and glitching sky & firing textures/graphics are fixed with the new nvidia drivers. I was running 186.xx.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blindeye_03*


I played for 2 or 3 minutes last night, but my first impression is that I like it but dont... I am hoping the artifacting and glitching sky & firing textures/graphics are fixed with the new nvidia drivers. I was running 186.xx.


definitely try 196.34, the latest release, it helped me as I was still using 190.62.

for anyone trying to get in, just use play now and keep doing it if it fails.

One thing I noticed and would like to see is the commo with the team and spotting etc.

spotting enemies or requesting ammo/health is kinda awkward with just using the Q button, I'm not sure I fully understood if I was doing it right but a commo rose like in BF2 would be awesome.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blindeye_03*


I played for 2 or 3 minutes last night, but my first impression is that I like it but dont... I am hoping the artifacting and glitching sky & firing textures/graphics are fixed with the new nvidia drivers. I was running 186.xx.


196.xx (whatever the beta on guru3d is)fixed those issues for me... I was on the 186.xx as well...


----------



## 10acjed

Id o have to say I suck at this game tho....


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gir*


Just hit rank 6.









But I'm tired as all hell, so that's all for me tonight. Glad you got it working Swift.


Cheers for the help mate, much appreciated









I am done in 3 hours, so I am gonna come home and power level!


----------



## twistid

Well I managed to be able to see servers when I click the server tab on the bottom right, still cannot connect to ANY server ... Tried about 40-50 times...


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twistid*


Well I managed to be able to see servers when I click the server tab on the bottom right, still cannot connect to ANY server ... Tried about 40-50 times...


That's server history and bookmarks, maybe there's a prob with the particular servers in your list? I'd say your best bet is to keep trying 'join now'.


----------



## FallenFaux

I still can't even get the game to start









It goes to black screen and I hear the EA logo start, then the game crashes. For you guys using ATi, which drivers are you using?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Im using 10.1 and it works fine for my except CTD when I check for servers but using play now is fine


----------



## lardo5150

Hey guys, I ran a search but came up with nothing.

I saw someone posted a list of links to all the places you can get a key at, and I cant find that post now.
Anyone know where it is at?
I got a key, trying to get my buddy one.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blindeye_03*


I played for 2 or 3 minutes last night, but my first impression is that I like it but dont... I am hoping the artifacting and glitching sky & firing textures/graphics are fixed with the new nvidia drivers. I was running 186.xx.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


196.xx (whatever the beta on guru3d is)fixed those issues for me... I was on the 186.xx as well...


Ah, thanks guys. I'm in the same boat, LOL.


----------



## Monkmachine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*


I still can't even get the game to start










It goes to black screen and I hear the EA logo start, then the game crashes. For you guys using ATi, which drivers are you using?


If yours is the steam version either start the game from the actual .exe or update steam to the latest beta client (in settings> beta particitpation)


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*


Im using 10.1 and it works fine for my except CTD when I check for servers but using play now is fine


I just installed 10.1 from 9.11. Now I don't even heard the EA logo, it just goes to black screen and crashes.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkmachine*


If yours is the steam version either start the game from the actual .exe or update steam to the latest beta client (in settings> beta particitpation)


Alright, I'll try that and see what happens.


----------



## Cavi

This game weirds me out. I couldn't find ANYONE to shoot at. I saw what I think were teammates... but I'm not sure. I was shooting at a tank but had no idea if I should have been or not. I died a lot... but have no idea from what/who. I ended the entire match with 10 points.

The game is confusing. Is there a way to steady a sniper rifle? What's the point of the engineer? I've NEVER played a battlefield game before in my life and I was so lost I quit after one round.


----------



## identitycrisis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


This game weirds me out. I couldn't find ANYONE to shoot at. I saw what I think were teammates... but I'm not sure. I was shooting at a tank but had no idea if I should have been or not. I died a lot... but have no idea from what/who. I ended the entire match with 10 points.

The game is confusing. Is there a way to steady a sniper rifle? What's the point of the engineer? I've NEVER played a battlefield game before in my life and I was so lost I quit after one round.


I played the hell out of BF2 and I was a little lost to start, they did a good job not making the snipers and the like stand out. I love that it isn't overly obvious who is an enemy or teammate.

I played the sniper quite a bit, but didn't notice anything as to steady the rifle. I still did ok with it, but the aiming is clunky. Remember, its a Beta.

Just keep at it, the classes allow you to use different weapons and play support roles, the engineer usually carries landmines, a close range weapon and a repair kit. Although I didn't play that class last night, that's what it looked like and what it was in BF2.

It took a bit of getting used to for sure, everything seemed "bright" and shiny.

One thing is for sure, I think I need a PC upgrade







I had to put the game on *gasp* medium settings







That or I need a windows reinstall, but I was getting 30fps and then dropping down to like 20. I guess its time to OC the GTX260.

Not cool. But even on medium settings it looked good.

Anyone else sit on a turret and clear all the fences and trees, so anyone running up was in plain view? that was awesome!

Nothing like standing in a building and having someone in a helicopter shoot the roof out from under you. Haha

all in all, its a buy on release date for sure!


----------



## CapDubOh

Is the no strafing while running thing going to stick? Also, I really do not like this map. It's entirely too wide open and I'm afraid that's what is going to end the fun for me. Also, I have everything maxed out (1680x1050) on my 4870 and it plays really well. I have no idea what kind of frame rates I'm getting but I have zero stuttering.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
This game weirds me out. I couldn't find ANYONE to shoot at. I saw what I think were teammates... but I'm not sure. I was shooting at a tank but had no idea if I should have been or not. I died a lot... but have no idea from what/who. I ended the entire match with 10 points.

The game is confusing. Is there a way to steady a sniper rifle? What's the point of the engineer? I've NEVER played a battlefield game before in my life and I was so lost I quit after one round.

The soldiers and vehicles with the like blue triangle or symbol on them are your team, your team can spot enemy soldiers or vehicles by aiming and pressing Q, then you will see a red/amber triangle on them.

Engineer is my favorite class so far, his job is anit-vehicle and to repair team vehicles. I just got to rank6 by playing it pretty much the whole time.

You can even make holes in walls and kill enemies with the repair tool!!

Also, the server browser was working for me now this morning, nice to get in a low ping server.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *identitycrisis* 
Nothing like standing in a building and having someone in a helicopter shoot the roof out from under you.

Heh there's definitely a lot of cool moments to come from this game









I was playing yesterday, the bomb had been planted in one of the flat roof buildings, I ran in there to diasarm and found about four teamates in there. Just as we disarmed something levelled the building, killing us all and destroying the crate.

Fantastic fun


----------



## twistid

Well I've tried about 100 times play it now, server browser on the bottom right, nothing works...

Thanks Dice! Make it seem like you have to buy the preorder to play beta then hand out thousands for free so the people who actually payed for it cant even play!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Heh there's definitely a lot of cool moments to come from this game









I was playing yesterday, the bomb had been planted in one of the flat roof buildings, I ran in there to diasarm and found about four teamates in there. Just as we disarmed something levelled the building, killing us all and destroying the crate.

Fantastic fun









Coolest one I had was I was moving up with my squad, took cover by a wall and a tank shot a hole through it - all the glass in the windows behind the wall smashed and rained glass all over me.

Hopefully these issues will get fixed as I love the game already.


----------



## identitycrisis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twistid* 
Well I've tried about 100 times play it now, server browser on the bottom right, nothing works...

Thanks Dice! Make it seem like you have to buy the preorder to play beta then hand out thousands for free so the people who actually payed for it cant even play!

Try joining a play now game. they said that the servers are having issues. I just did the play now, got in a mid sized game, got smoked for a little while, then figured it out, and got some awesome shots off with the m24.

Another awesome point: I shot at a guy close range, with the sniper rifle, and he died. How many games have you played where the sniper rifle wont hit anything unless scoped? Always seems to have been the issue with me, even back in the CS & CS:S days with the AWP. No scope, almost always missed, like the round didn't even fire. I killed 3 guys no scope with the rifle close range. Something I NEVER expected to be able to do.

Meh, just finally a good PC shooter has come around, after all these bad ports, etc. I'm pumped, I played soooo much BF2 a few years back!


----------



## Higgins

Anyone with mouse lag: turning HBAO off increases performance and decreases input lag. It's a form of Ambient Occlusion, so items might look a little flatter but the performance boost might be worth it. My 5870 kept up with it maxed out, but input lag was definitely noticeable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Steam Forum*
Definitely keeping this off unless they optimize it. On my 4890 with it on I get 35-45 FPS and you definitely notice it being a little sluggish. With it off I get 45+ all the time and I notice barely if any difference in graphics.

Oh, running an XFX 4890 btw.

Other than for the HBAO thing this game runs as smooth as butter. Very impressed with the beta so far except for the odd crash here and there it's very well made.

I'm jealous of you guy's scores, the highest round i played i got 2200.







I might suck at it so far, but it's so much fun to play i completely lost track of time last night.


----------



## identitycrisis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Anyone with mouse lag: turning HBAO off increases performance and decreases input lag. It's a form of Ambient Occlusion, so items might look a little flatter but the performance boost might be worth it. My 5870 kept up with it maxed out, but input lag was definitely noticeable.

I'm jealous of you guy's scores, the highest round i played i got 2200.







I might suck at it so far, but it's so much fun to play i completely lost track of time last night.

Good to know, Ill try that when I get to play next. Might be able to push it back up to high settings.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## corky dorkelson

Just curious, is HBAO a graphical setting? I didn't delve to deeply into the graphics settings, but I know my 8800GT needs all the help it can get. I just picked high (not highest) and went with it. Had a few frame rate drops.


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkmachine* 
If yours is the steam version either start the game from the actual .exe or update steam to the latest beta client (in settings> beta particitpation)

Opting into the beta worked! Thanks!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
Just curious, is HBAO a graphical setting? I didn't delve to deeply into the graphics settings, but I know my 8800GT needs all the help it can get. I just picked high (not highest) and went with it. Had a few frame rate drops.

yes, its on the advanced settings and if I remember right it's set to off initially (or was for me anyway).

why aren't you playing on the sig rig (4870)?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *identitycrisis* 
Good to know, Ill try that when I get to play next. Might be able to push it back up to high settings.

Thanks for the tip!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
Just curious, is HBAO a graphical setting? I didn't delve to deeply into the graphics settings, but I know my 8800GT needs all the help it can get. I just picked high (not highest) and went with it. Had a few frame rate drops.

Yes, HBAO is under "advanced" in graphic settings.

I'm at school so i haven't tried it out for myself, but google searching "HBAO" came up with threads on the Steam and Battlefield forums talking about turning it off to get higher FPS and less input lag.


----------



## amtbr

I dont like how there is no binding for next weapon, you vets think there will be one in the final release?


----------



## identitycrisis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Yes, HBAO is under "advanced" in graphic settings.

I'm at school so i haven't tried it out for myself, but google searching "HBAO" came up with threads on the Steam and Battlefield forums talking about turning it off to get higher FPS and less input lag.

Heh, I didn't care much last night, I just wanted something NEW to play. Finally.

Ill mess around with it more before I play next. Its pretty good minus a hand full of crashes I had last night.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
why aren't you playing on the sig rig (4870)?

Long story, but basically I have been too lazy to backup my temporary rig and get my sig in there. The 8800GT has been fine...until now.


----------



## SkillzKillz

How are people able to check FPS in any game they choose? For example BC2 >_>


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*


How are people able to check FPS in any game they choose? For example BC2 >_>


I just use FRAPS.







But I think MSI Afterburner displays FPS too.


----------



## Nelson2011

Anywhere good to download i keep getting low speeds.


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*


How are people able to check FPS in any game they choose? For example BC2 >_>


Fraps or MSI Afterburner.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*


How are people able to check FPS in any game they choose? For example BC2 >_>


If you use rivatuner at all, you can set rivatuner's Hardware monitor to display FPS and Plus more.


----------



## BreakDown

can anyone give me advice for sniping? i know the bullet drop thing, but is there anyway to know how much you need to correct the shot? I did a couple of rounds beeing recon, and on a round i got 5700 points (with the achievments), then i could not do it again for ****.

anyways, i realy enjoy medic, and it looks im good at it. really good game, and its still beta! cant wait for launch. BTW i just realised that by pre-ordering we get 6 more weapons... isnt that a bit unfair? or will the rest be able to unlock them?

EDIT: how do i give feedback to EA? NVM


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


can anyone give me advice for sniping? i know the bullet drop thing, but is there anyway to know how much you need to correct the shot? I did a couple of rounds beeing recon, and on a round i got 5700 points (with the achievments), then i could not do it again for ****.

anyways, i realy enjoy medic, and it looks im good at it. really good game, and its still beta! cant wait for launch. BTW i just realised that by pre-ordering we get 6 more weapons... isnt that a bit unfair? or will the rest be able to unlock them?

EDIT: how do i give feedback to EA? NVM


The rest will be able to unlock them. We just get them from the get go.


----------



## t3haxle

I just played a round, where I was the only one on my team to ever try to diffuse, defend, or plant the bomb >.>

And wait, we just get them from the get go? D:

My copy has 3 day shipping anyway ;-;


----------



## nazster14

Do you think this game will support Flight controller when the original game comes out?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Made this Official, and also moved it to Video Games - General since it's a multi platform game.

I'm playing the demo on 360 and I like it a lot.

I will say though, that it feels weird. The animations and movement just feel....weird for some reason.

I like Assault and Engineer. Using the impact wrench to make a hole in a wall to shoot through is pretty awesome.


----------



## savagebunny

Hmm, I can't get FRAPS too work, once I load fraps, BC2 fails to load and auto kills the process.

I have MSI Afterburner running also but doesn't display anything on the game, but works with all other games that I have


----------



## nakedrampage

Has anyone else been getting stuck running in one direction long after pressing the key? I didn't read through the 100+ pages of posts to see. Just curious.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nakedrampage* 
Has anyone else been getting stuck running in one direction long after pressing the key? I didn't read through the 100+ pages of posts to see. Just curious.

Yes, and it's incredibly annoying. What keyboard are you using? I'm using a razer lycosa.


----------



## gablain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nakedrampage* 
Has anyone else been getting stuck running in one direction long after pressing the key? I didn't read through the 100+ pages of posts to see. Just curious.

same here, it will last for a good 5 sec


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

What's the little ball doo-hickey the sniper has? lol


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker* 
What's the little ball doo-hickey the sniper has? lol

It's a movement sensor


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker* 
What's the little ball doo-hickey the sniper has? lol

lol. I thought it was a mini-mine like a claymore that would blow up, but with a tank shell force


----------



## ljason8eg

Finally got into a west coast server and..holy crap I can actually kill people now lol. Knifing seems to work much much better than in any previous BF game.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Finally got into a west coast server and..holy crap I can actually kill people now lol. Knifing seems to work much much better than in any previous BF game.

I got into a NY server with me in PA. It was a good 2 hrs of game play before bed time









Also, I get so much pleasure killing people with the knife.


----------



## t3lancer2006

This is from the EA forums by Bazajaytee from Dice

Quote:

I have seen a couple of posts asking for BFBC2 port information, below is the list of ports the client uses.

Port: 80 TCP
Port: 18121 TCP
Port: 18126 TCP
Port: 18126 UDP
Port: 13505 TCP
Link


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006* 
This is from the EA forums by Bazajaytee from Dice

Link

Sweet thanks! +rep


----------



## t3lancer2006

A new client is on it's way also:

Quote:

A new BFBC2 PC Beta client is on its way.
Don't worry it is a new painless process and will not be a massive 1.4Gb download again.
Watch this space for information on fixes and how to go about getting the RC2 Client.

The RC2 contains the following fixes:

Front end:
Fixes server browser crashes. Server browser more resilient against corrupt online service data, and better support for large number of servers.
Several server browser ping issues resolved.

Windows XP stability:
Fixed crash on windows XP at end of round, exit game and display mode changes and.
Proper window style / mouse confinement when starting game maximized on XP .

Options dialog:
Mouse sensitivity setting gives more effect.
Mouse sensitivity loaded on game startup.

The update to RC2 will be 8.4Mb

When you next start BFBC2 you should get this message (Steam users can update through Steam).
linky


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

nice


----------



## savagebunny

Just saw that patch update posted up on Twitter.

I wish they would maybe add a "health" bar some where. I know when I get hurt my screen turns red but idk how much heatlh that is.

Also, I want to see my latency in servers.


----------



## Threefeet

Nice, it's good to see they're staying on top of it


----------



## t3lancer2006

Omg this is so much fun


----------



## 5291Crash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


This is from the EA forums by Bazajaytee from Dice

Link


Thank You for the port info

Now if only it could find that patch lol, guess server is swamped


----------



## 5291Crash

Hey

Anyone that cant update should try this it worked for me

Quote:



For those that can't get the upgrade, try running the BFBC2BetaUpdater.exe file in administrator mode.

Found in \\\\Program Files\\Electronic Arts\\Battlefield Bad Company 2 - BETA


Link to source


----------



## AIpha

I wish there was a prone. But if there isn't going to be a prone, I wish there was a Toggle Crouch option. So you don't have to HOLD whatever your crouch key is. That can get annoying.


----------



## Swiftes

The update has made the game amazing, I am loving it!


----------



## jbobb

Only played for about an hour and cannot make a good judgement yet. I did not max out graphic settings and still had lot of choppiness playing that made the game very difficult to play. I even got the server browse up and chose a server with a lag of 62 and it was still choppy. Tried the play now a few times and did not get anything better. I did not get any crashes at all though, so that was good.


----------



## seward

Just posted this in different thread, may already have been mentioned...nvidia 196.34 beta drivers really improved performance for me: more fps (+5-20), smoother performance, better looking. Also better looking/smoother performance at low fps. No downside, yet.

W7/Vista 64bit 196.34 beta driver:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7_wi...6.34_beta.html

edit: I've got everything turned all the way up (16x/AA, 16x/AF).


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seward* 
Just posted this in different thread, may already have been mentioned...nvidia 196.34 beta drivers really improved performance for me: more fps (+5-20), smoother performance, better looking. Also better looking/smoother performance at low fps. No downside, yet.

W7/Vista 64bit 196.34 beta driver:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7_wi...6.34_beta.html

I'll have to try that to see if it helps. I think i am running 196.21 or the 195 drivers....can't remember which one, but I know it is not the new beta.

EDIT: I'm sure you got a good increase because the new beta driver enables SLI in BC2, but hopefully it helps with single cards also.


----------



## YouWin

using the 186.18 drivers i was able to get sli working with an sli patch that evga provided me with. But after the patch I noticed a bunch of graphic errors when playing bc2.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5291Crash*


Hey

Anyone that cant update should try this it worked for me

Link to source


It worked for me +1.


----------



## seward

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


I'll have to try that to see if it helps. I think i am running 196.21 or the 195 drivers....can't remember which one, but I know it is not the new beta.

EDIT: I'm sure you got a good increase because the new beta driver enables SLI in BC2, but hopefully it helps with single cards also.


Yeah, I think the SLI enabling helped. I'm also seeing improved appearance and performance even when my fps dips as low as it was pre-update, if that makes any sense...less choppy, even when I'm down around 30 fps.

Also, like some others have mentioned, there's a [email protected] in my Electronic Arts/BFBC2-Beta folder...just double-click, game updates and starts.


----------



## JeevusCompact

The mouse sensitivity is a good improvement.

Edit:
I cannot play this with out the needed options, toggle aim, lean, prone, sprint diangle.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


The mouse sensitivity is a good improvement.

Edit:
I cannot play this with out the needed options, toggle aim, lean, prone, sprint diangle.


nvm

The DICE employee said that there has never been lean in a Battlefield game so it might not be in there. I can understand prone. You really need to sprint diagonally? Go sprint outside and see if you can run diagonally efficiently.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


nvm

The DICE employee said that there has never been lean in a Battlefield game so it might not be in there. I can understand prone. You really need to sprint diagonally? Go sprint outside and see if you can run diagonally efficiently.


If you are sprinting straight at an enemy of course you can run diagonally efficiently, on top of that, Yeah I wanna sprint straight into an enemy! Don't wanna stop and camp! I wanna get to the enemy & make score. Not run & get scored off of.

Just makes no sense I know that its in beta I hope it improves.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


The mouse sensitivity is a good improvement.

Edit:
I cannot play this with out the needed options, toggle aim, lean, prone, sprint diangle.


You're in the same boat as everyone else. Time to adapt.

I for one am happy that prone is gone. No more seeing and enemy and diving onto the floor. You don't need prone to be a good sniper either.


----------



## nsilva

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


You really need to sprint diagonally? Go sprint outside and see if you can run diagonally efficiently.


This just in! BC2 isn't real.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nsilva*


This just in! BC2 isn't real.


This just in! Learn to adapt to the game!


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


This just in! Learn to adapt to the game!


If it wants my money, its gonna have to adapt to me







.


----------



## nsilva

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


This just in! Learn to adapt to the game!


Reading is hard. I never made any complaints about the controls, that was someone else. I was simply stating that comparing games to real life is overly hilarious.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


If it wants my money, its gonna have to adapt to me







.


So if a game doesn't fall exactly under your expectations you don't buy it? Heck if I did that I'd have...zero games.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
So if a game doesn't fall exactly under your expectations you don't buy it? Heck if I did that I'd have...zero games.

That's, why I own only a few







.


----------



## Eduardv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact* 
If it wants my money, its gonna have to adapt to me







.

You think EA will care if it doesent adapt to you?

I like the game alot,so ill buy it.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eduardv* 
You think EA will care if it doesent adapt to you?

I like the game alot,so ill buy it.

There you go, a lot people choose amd over intel & intel over amd. ati over nvidia, nvidia over ati.

I believe they should care, at least throw the options in there what bad could it cause? none. instead of locking the game down how it is, that's not the way to go.

If intel locked down there CPU's again & AMD kept them unlocked for ocing, People would run for AMD systems.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact* 
There you go, a lot people choose amd over intel & intel over amd. ati over nvidia, nvidia over ati.

I believe they should care, at least throw the options in there what bad could it cause? none. instead of locking the game down how it is, that's not the way to go.

If intel locked down there CPU's again & AMD kept them unlocked for ocing, People would run for AMD systems.

You're in the extreme minority on the issues you're complaining about. If 5% of the people are unhappy with no diagonal running, there's no need to put it in there, same with lack of prone, bullet drop, etc.

For the record Intel does lock their CPUs down, except for the EE's. They don't sell the i7 920 as a good overclocking chip. The motherboard manufacturers get around that.


----------



## elson

Anyone know if the new Nvidia drivers improve fps in BC2. Im running 191.07 right now.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elson* 
Anyone know if the new Nvidia drivers improve fps in BC2. Im running 191.07 right now.

I believe they do. They about doubled mine (old drivers didn't have an SLI profile), and SLI doesn't scale perfectly so there has to be some improvements in there.


----------



## murderbymodem

Can you destroy objectives without planting the bomb and waiting for it to blow?

Our objectives keep getting destroyed and I don't hear the alarm or any talking of defusing or anything.


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Can you destroy objectives without planting the bomb and waiting for it to blow?

Our objectives keep getting destroyed and I don't hear the alarm or any talking of defusing or anything.


If it's anything like BF:BC1 then yes you can. Watch for those Recon guys, they like to plant C4 on it.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


You're in the same boat as everyone else. Time to adapt.

I for one am happy that prone is gone. No more seeing and enemy and diving onto the floor. You don't need prone to be a good sniper either.


I agree about prone for sniper, but say like, an enemy is behind a box you come up to him, not knowing he is there, in that case if I get surprised, I automatically go into prone["that is my reflex habit" "like if one catches a falling glass off a table"] position shooting my auto right at him making a kill-score.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


I agree about prone for sniper, but say like, an enemy is behind a box you come up to him, not knowing he is there, in that case if I get surprised, I automatically go into prone["that is my reflex habit" "like if one catches a falling glass off a table"] position shooting my auto right at him making a kill-score.


If an enemy is behind a boxyou come up to , shoot him in the head. Problem solved.


----------



## Gir

Anyone have the issue where you get stuck looking at the ground? I'm at level 7 and it just now started happening for some reason. I cannot look up, it's stuck pointing at the ground. I've even tried restarting my computer, but the problem persists.


----------



## RotaryKnight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Can you destroy objectives without planting the bomb and waiting for it to blow?

Our objectives keep getting destroyed and I don't hear the alarm or any talking of defusing or anything.


c4

I hate it when a sniper rushes and plants a c4 and they blow up the crates. Thats why I camp the crates and pick off every sniper rushing one by one...so pleasing









Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


If an enemy is behind a boxyou come up to , shoot him in the head. Problem solved.



or knife him...


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


I agree about prone for sniper, but say like, an enemy is behind a box you come up to him, not knowing he is there, in that case if I get surprised, I automatically go into prone["that is my reflex habit" "like if one catches a falling glass off a table"] position shooting my auto right at him making a kill-score.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


If an enemy is behind a boxyou come up to , shoot him in the head. Problem solved.



Shoot the box, shoot the box.

I played for the first time last night had one H311 getting in 
"can not find servers"
and once I was in if I chose "put me in a squad" it would kick me from the game
Other than that it was kinda fun, I will try to night with reduced settings.
(noy playing on my sig rig, it is currantly down for mods.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Shoot the box, shoot the box.

I played for the first time last night had one H311 getting in 
"can not find servers"
and once I was in if I chose "put me in a squad" it would kick me from the game
Other than that it was kinda fun, I will try to night with reduced settings.
(noy playing on my sig rig, it is currantly down for mods.


That was a server problem, or a dice problem, everything works great now. (at least for me)


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gir*


Anyone have the issue where you get stuck looking at the ground? I'm at level 7 and it just now started happening for some reason. I cannot look up, it's stuck pointing at the ground. I've even tried restarting my computer, but the problem persists.


You have another controller of some sort attached in addition to keyboard and mouse? For some reason it mapped the controls to my G27 wheel which caused the same problem.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


If it wants my money, its gonna have to adapt to me







.


Cool story bro.

Played a load more today and its good fun, few other problems I've noticed but its still a right laugh


----------



## Goobers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Can you destroy objectives without planting the bomb and waiting for it to blow?

Our objectives keep getting destroyed and I don't hear the alarm or any talking of defusing or anything.


if your in a tank you can destroy the building the box is in. that will clear an objective.


----------



## DannyM

Just played for about 4.5 hours. No lag or problems at all joining.

After getting used to the blurry/foggy sniper scope.....as a first time BF:BC player...I must say that I am really digging this game!!! It will only get better once the full version releases and we get some more maps to play on. Can hardly wait for the full release to unlock on steam.

It still sucks that sniper cant go prone....but after awhile you just get used to it. But....it really sucks that you have a ghillie suit on and a sniper rifle and cant go prone.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
Cool story bro.

Played a load more today and its good fun, few other problems I've noticed but its still a right laugh









Cool Story Bra!!!!


----------



## t3haxle

Any online issues I had were solved by setting the game to run as an administrator.


----------



## satcom

I kind of like how it doesn't have prone. It's easier to see campers.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *satcom* 
I kind of like how it doesn't have prone. It's easier to see campers.

Speaking of campers I was sitting in the building that the first objective is in, defending it by killing people with my shotgun, and people where whining that I was camping in there. Uhhh...blow the building up? lol


----------



## t3haxle

What really helps is if your team points out all the snipers with socialize.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Speaking of campers I was sitting in the building that the first objective is in, defending it by killing people with my shotgun, and people where whining that I was camping in there. Uhhh...blow the building up? lol

Cool story bro!


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Cool story bro!

Lol just pointing out that this might be the one game that "aww he's camping" is not a valid excuse for getting killed over and over.


----------



## RotaryKnight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Speaking of campers I was sitting in the building that the first objective is in, defending it by killing people with my shotgun, and people where whining that I was camping in there. Uhhh...blow the building up? lol

isnt the defender suppose to camp it in the first place lol


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight*


isnt the defender suppose to camp it in the first place lol


That's what I thought. I was thinking, what the hell else am I supposed to be doing? Just running around? lol


----------



## kilrbe3

Does anyone think the attackers should get a Attack chopper after they capture the harbor? I say YES, just for the fun... But NO, because the defenders are kinda tight for space on that hill...

Also, why is the freaking T90 main gun screen freaking light pink/purple!!!??! The snow drifts and bloom all on top, just make it so bad!


----------



## Goobers

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *YouWin*   using the 186.18 drivers i was able to get sli working with an sli patch that evga provided me with. But after the patch I noticed a bunch of graphic errors when playing bc2.  
I had similar glitches...

  
 YouTube- BFBC2 Graphical error....wmv  <!-- AME - Windows Media --> 



 

i have no idea why it puts 2 youtube windows up....forum error. ..


----------



## kilrbe3

Also, WHY did DICE take away the TV Missile for Apache gunners!! WHY!!!!


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Also, WHY did DICE take away the TV Missile for Apache gunners!! WHY!!!!


omg really the TV missiles were awesome even though most of the time I was the pilot.


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


omg really the TV missiles were awesome even though most of the time I was the pilot.


Maybe they can add it in future patches or in the final release







Suggest it to them. They actually listen to their customers unlike some other companies.


----------



## Swiftes

Just scored 1020, all with M24 kills on the hill for the attackers.


----------



## Hammerdin

Found this while browsing the upgrades.










why have this if there is no prone in the game?


----------



## Maian

Maybe prone was glitchy for some odd reason so it's not in beta, but possibly in final version?


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maian*


Maybe prone was glitchy for some odd reason so it's not in beta, but possibly in final version?


Nope, it wont be in the final version.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maian*


Maybe prone was glitchy for some odd reason so it's not in beta, but possibly in final version?


If you've played BF2 at all, you know how stupid prone was. It was the first thing everyone did when they saw an enemy. It was nerfed a bit over time but it was still stupid.


----------



## Z Naught

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maian*


Maybe prone was glitchy for some odd reason so it's not in beta, but possibly in final version?


they said it was because of campers.

Anyway, im still having the corrupted file issues with c3.cab and c7.cab. Downloaded it 5 times now, trying for a 6th (4 different sources too)


----------



## vdek

Is anyone else not able to download the patch?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vdek*


Is anyone else not able to download the patch?


I can't download it either. It says I don't have the latest version, but on the next menu it says the patch cannot be found.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


I can't download it either. It says I don't have the latest version, but on the next menu it says the patch cannot be found.


Run the BFBC2BetaUpdater.exe in the game folder.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Run the BFBC2BetaUpdater.exe in the game folder.


That's what I've been doing.


----------



## vdek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Run the BFBC2BetaUpdater.exe in the game folder.


It says the same thing :/

Seems the server is down.


----------



## RotaryKnight

anybody know how to run in window mode?
I tried -window and -windowed but it doesnt work
also tried -fullscreen 0


----------



## Maian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swiftes* 
Nope, it wont be in the final version.

I never heard a definitive statement either way, so this is the first I'm hearing of it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
If you've played BF2 at all, you know how stupid prone was. It was the first thing everyone did when they saw an enemy. It was nerfed a bit over time but it was still stupid.

Never played BF2.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Z Naught* 
they said it was because of campers.

Last I had heard (couple months back) they took out prone for consoles because of campers and the resolution made it real hard to see them, but at the time had said it was still in for PC.


----------



## secretsexyninja

For those of us with Steam, I think it automatically updates it for you. All i know is i was playing, had it crash, got back in and *** it was impossible to my mouse. then i realized they must have patched and adjusted the sensitivity. whallaaa.. experiencing little lag now too

so far, ive gotten all the weapons attachments and the highest level.. You cant really get past level 11 or like 1/3 of the attachments.. after that, you have to get 100,000,000 points. It is good they are saving part of the game for the release, I appreciate that.. I only hope they have all the other items fully tested as they aren't in the beta







anyway, now to collect the badges and stars!


----------



## Derp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight* 
anybody know how to run in window mode?
I tried -window and -windowed but it doesnt work
also tried -fullscreen 0

Go into your documents and find the BFBC2 folder. Open the settings file and change fullscreen to false instead of true.


----------



## murderbymodem

How are we supposed to report bugs? I thought it waswww.combattesting.com, but that says they're not taking any more applications?









Anyway, I'm in a game which is 7 against 2, and it won't let me switch teams because it says I've switched too often. I've switched once a few games ago when the teams were also unbalanced.


----------



## 5291Crash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vdek*


It says the same thing :/

Seems the server is down.


You need to right click and run it as administrator to make it work on Win 7 (thats what worked for me)


----------



## vdek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5291Crash*


You need to right click and run it as administrator to make it work on Win 7 (thats what worked for me)


You're right, that worked great!

Thanks!


----------



## iKxGaMeX

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but people can try getting keys from http://battlefieldbadcompany2.com/beta


----------



## HITandRUN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Also, WHY did DICE take away the TV Missile for Apache gunners!! WHY!!!!


Yeah this is really making me cry! I think all of us which had camped the heil pad have to find something else to do now.


----------



## t3lancer2006

It's pretty weird to say, but after the countless rounds I've played on this one map, I'm still not bored with it.


----------



## Noir

What is the problem if i cant connect to a server?

DO i need to forward a port?


----------



## elson

The leveling up is addictive too


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Noir*


What is the problem if i cant connect to a server?

DO i need to forward a port?


Their is an update to the game. If you bought if off of steam, restart it and it should update. If not, look a couple pages back in this thread, there is a post with how to find the updater in your folder. Also, the ports that need to be forwarded are a couple pages back.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


It's pretty weird to say, but after the countless rounds I've played on this one map, I'm still not bored with it.


You and me both. 
I think its because every round plays different thanks to the destructive environments.. one round is a camp fest, the next has no buildings left standing, the next is a mix of the two, etc


----------



## BeepBeep

Is anyone else with the same / similar setup to me receiving microstutters ?

I mean, the game plays fine @ 75 - 130 (130 = looking mildly up in the sky / down a scope), but theres some annoying stutter even when at that sort of FPS.

1920x1080 All High 8x AA 16x AF HBAO off vSync off

(Game also plays fine with 55 - 75 FPS constant with HBAO on, but the stuttering is even worse.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Alright, someone's gotta tell me. How do I get a combat knife?


----------



## xquisit

How do I make sure I'm on DX11?

I play on 1280x1040 everything maxed, no joke. 8x AA, 16xAF, DBAO on! I get 40-45 fps constant, and I was wondering is this good? I know most people don't game on this resolution with my GPU setup, so it's hard to know.


----------



## Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*


Alright, someone's gotta tell me. How do I get a combat knife?


You have it from the start. Press your scroll wheel down. (the button, don't actually scroll down.)


----------



## BeepBeep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*


Alright, someone's gotta tell me. How do I get a combat knife?


Middle mouse button (Scroller).. Push it in


----------



## activ228

anyone know where we can beta keys?


----------



## Ajax413

Does the destruction look better in DX11? I'm on DX10 right now and something just looks off about it. I've been looking for an excuse to upgrade to 7, so any info would be appreciated.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ajax413*


Does the destruction look better in DX11? I'm on DX10 right now and something just looks off about it. I've been looking for an excuse to upgrade to 7, so any info would be appreciated.










Probably not, the destruction is the physics system they use, not the version of Direct X


----------



## Ajax413

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


Probably not, the destruction is the physics system they use, not the version of Direct X


Hmm, that's odd then. Maybe I'm looking wrong


----------



## t3lancer2006

Does the steam overlay work ingame now?


----------



## aFreak

I have to admit. this game is pretty fun, even though its one map i'm not even bored.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


I have to admit. this game is pretty fun, even though its one map i'm not even bored.


Yea, i agree, but it was *****ty when was that lagg issues







Now they need to fix that invert control thing its annonying


----------



## Goobers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


Does the steam overlay work ingame now?


yerp. atl tabing crashes the game so i get my mates to talk on steam when im ingame. hide in a roof somwere and have a good old chinwag. I just finnished playing today. got myself to lvl 7 corporal.







so many demolished buildings I LOVE IT.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Can anyone post dx9/10/11 comparison pics for this game? I'm playing dx10 @ medium and it looks better then most of my games on high


----------



## Noir

Still cant find server









Port forwarded ports correctly. Mine has already been updated.


----------



## Goobers

I can post pics of 9 if someone wants to hit up some pics of 11 and we can compare.
cancel that im running 10...


----------



## twistid

Still have not played a single moment... cannot connect to game server "Check internet settings" or "the server is full" I've tried over 100 times...

Updated version , both play it now and through server browser

Win 7 64bit/sigrig
No router/no firewall


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twistid*


Still have not played a single moment... cannot connect to game server "Check internet settings" or "the server is full" I've tried over 100 times...

Updated version , both play it now and through server browser

Win 7 64bit/sigrig
No router/no firewall


Seems like both of you in eastern asia are having trouble logging in.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Finally finished getting all of the classes as high as I could go. I have to say that Engineer is the best, followed by Recon w/ a shotgun or a 12x scoped sniper


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


Finally finished getting all of the classes as high as I could go. I have to say that Engineer is the best, followed by Recon w/ a shotgun or a 12x scoped sniper


Engineer after you get the Scar is awesome! I hate the beginner gun...fav class is recon. I love sniping, and you already start off with the best sniper rifle...(the m24, I mean no other guns you get in the demo compare to it)


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Engineer after you get the Scar is awesome! I hate the beginner gun...fav class is recon. I love sniping, and you already start off with the best sniper rifle...(the m24, I mean no other guns you get in the demo compare to it)


I finally installed for PC and man It pretty good, I've been playing It on my Xbox since none of my buddy's have gaming PCs.

(sucks on xbox you can only rank up to rank 2, and only unlock 2nd level up grade guns, and cannot unlock attachments or whatever else you can on PC.)

*Sniping Is easy on Xbox, on Xbox the sight steady and not coned around the sides of the scope *


----------



## Noir

SO i am not the only one...

I hope we can have a chance to join soon.

Me along with the one from Korea


----------



## MooMoo

What do i need to put on settings.ini file if i want to change directx to 9? now it says "DxVersion=auto"


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Noir* 
SO i am not the only one...

I hope we can have a chance to join soon.

Me along with the one from Korea

you need a code?
PM me.


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006* 
Finally finished getting all of the classes as high as I could go. I have to say that Engineer is the best, followed by Recon w/ a shotgun or a 12x scoped sniper

I usually hate shotguns in games, but they are very different in BC2. The shot doesn't disappear after a certain range, it does less damage but they keep going. Shooting multiple times with the semi-automatic shotgun is very effective. I use it as medic with the extend shotgun mag gadget. 12 shots/mag makes it really easy to take people down quickly.


----------



## BreakDown

why so little love for the medic? its awsome.


----------



## DannyM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *satcom*


I kind of like how it doesn't have prone. It's easier to see campers.


I hate cry babies who whine about "camping". If the whiners arent good enough to figure out where he's camping and go kill him then they deserve to get owned. With teamwork and recon on a decent squad campers would dead so many times they'd rage quit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maian*


Last I had heard (couple months back) they took out prone for consoles because of campers and the resolution made it real hard to see them, but at the time had said it was still in for PC.



Since it isnt back (in PC version) and people are saying that it wont be back.....and it was taken out because of consoles...then it looks like all we have here is another console port then.

Thats SUCKS!

At least we have dedicated servers though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


It's pretty weird to say, but after the countless rounds I've played on this one map, I'm still not bored with it.


Me too. Round after round I find great spots to snipe from and ways to kill the enemy as they go to their favorite spots on the map.

Are we going to lose the rank an weapons earned once the full version is released?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyM*


I hate cry babies who whine about "camping". If the whiners arent good enough to figure out where he's camping and go kill him then they deserve to get owned. With teamwork and recon on a decent squad campers would dead so many times they'd rage quit.


The reason we complain about camping isn't because we cant find them - usually the opposite actually - but its more the fact that they ruin the game for everyone. All too often I've been on the defending team and I've had to do nothing because the whole other team would rather camp on a rock and snipe. Same goes while attacking as quite often me and a few mates in a squad are the only people trying to push forward and everyone else is more interested in getting a kill every 10 minutes. Usual remedy to the other team camping is a combat knife or a good few mortar strikes - they'll always go back to the same spot so its easy kills but just makes the game really boring.

Edit: Missed DannyM's last post, but I believe the ranks and unlocks will be reset on your account however you can keep the name. I think the unlock progression is different in the full game otherwise you could get nearly everything really quickly.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyM*


Are we going to lose the rank an weapons earned once the full version is released?


yes you will lose it. the beta is capped too, I'm at rank 11 and the points I need for 12 is like 999999999999.

I got the tracer dart last night and damn is that thing fun. On the last objective the defenders were about to take off in the blackhawk, I put a dart on it and one missile blew them out of the sky, it was totally epic.


----------



## Explicit

I just played for.....quite a while. A game or two ago I rushed into the defender's second to last base, had a teammate spawn on me, we stole the chopper, and absolutely raped their team for a good 10 minutes before we finally got shot down, with me getting 25+ kills on the turret. It was absolutely awesome/hilarious. Needless to say, we won that map.

This game is incredibly fun with a good group of people who aren't complete idiots.

Like idiots who get in the heavy tank and sit at the spawn shooting. GO SOMEWHERE, DO SOMETHING.

I've been lucky so far with chopper drivers. I never drive myself because I suck at it, but every time I jump in with somebody, they can drive. (Although I've watched some defenders as an attacker jump into the chopper and wreck it every single time.)

All in all, a really fun beta. It has it's problems, but it's fun.

Also: Nice quadruple post DannyM


----------



## Nelson2011

I've some ocn people in the beta for some reason they always kill me lol


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Explicit*


I just played for.....quite a while. A game or two ago I rushed into the defender's second to last base, had a teammate spawn on me, we stole the chopper, and absolutely raped their team for a good 10 minutes before we finally got shot down, with me getting 25+ kills on the turret. It was absolutely awesome/hilarious. Needless to say, we won that map.

This game is incredibly fun with a good group of people who aren't complete idiots.

Like idiots who get in the heavy tank and sit at the spawn shooting. GO SOMEWHERE, DO SOMETHING.

I've been lucky so far with chopper drivers. I never drive myself because I suck at it, but every time I jump in with somebody, they can drive. (Although I've watched some defenders as an attacker jump into the chopper and wreck it every single time.)

All in all, a really fun beta. It has it's problems, but it's fun.

Also: Nice quadruple post DannyM


I got in a copter, 5 seconds later I crashed into a tree lol. First time copter I always seem to fail.
I was spawn killed twice in a row :s Hate that


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*


I got in a copter, 5 seconds later I crashed into a tree lol. First time copter I always seem to fail.
I was spawn killed twice in a row :s Hate that


Lol, I went into the chopper the first time and made a 180 upside down because I was expecting the mouse to be reverse.


----------



## twistid

I went over to my friends place and played it ... but for some reason it doesnt work on my computer... Connection to game server has been lost. Please check your network connection and try again.

I haven't played a single moment on my own computer


----------



## DannyM

Anyone know if the game have a HARDCORE mode once its released?
And if so....what does hardcore mode mean or do in BattleField/Bad Company ?


----------



## kilrbe3

I'm starting to find this very very annoying... It seems to be that its becoming more Clan vs Pub games, I don't mean 3, I mean like 6-7.

In almost half the games, its a cheap round.. I say this because...

-They get a T90 and get a engie to just sit behind and repair it, you can shoot RPG/TOW at it all you want, but there is always almost two engies fixing it. So they then get B , and then level the house at A. and boom win the first phase.

First it was OKAY, now its just everyone is using that method and I barely see anyone rush in anymore and actually arm the bomb.... It's becoming ******ed fast....

I don't get why defenders don't get a tank/bradley at the first phase to help.. There is always a sniper picking people off on the TOW at 3-story building, and there is maybe 1-2 engies per team doing something right.

We are defending! Yet they can air drop a tank, but we don't have one? WHAT GIVES?

Lets add some more to this..

-Apache: Thanks DICE for taking away the TV Guided missile for the gunner... stupid move, apache is almost worthless

-Bradley: Thanks DICE for taking away the TOW missile, might as stand still and stare at that T90 shooting you, because that main cannon won't do crap.

-Oh hey thanks DICE for giving attackers a AA tank, which has 0 use till phase 3


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


I'm starting to find this very very annoying... It seems to be that its becoming more Clan vs Pub games, I don't mean 3, I mean like 6-7.

In almost half the games, its a cheap round.. I say this because...

-They get a T90 and get a engie to just sit behind and repair it, you can shoot RPG/TOW at it all you want, but there is always almost two engies fixing it. So they then get B , and then level the house at A. and boom win the first phase.

First it was OKAY, now its just everyone is using that method and I barely see anyone rush in anymore and actually arm the bomb.... It's becoming ******ed fast....

I don't get why defenders don't get a tank/bradley at the first phase to help.. There is always a sniper picking people off on the TOW at 3-story building, and there is maybe 1-2 engies per team doing something right.

We are defending! Yet they can air drop a tank, but we don't have one? WHAT GIVES?


At least you get a chopper in phase 2 and 3 when you're defending. But yeah, seems a bit unbalanced.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chranny*


At least you get a chopper in phase 2 and 3 when you're defending. But yeah, seems a bit unbalanced.


the chopper is the most deadly one when they dont crash it.

i have to say, as times goes by, i liek this game more and more.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chranny*


At least you get a chopper in phase 2 and 3 when you're defending. But yeah, seems a bit unbalanced.


The chopper is good, I give it that.. ONLY if there is a good pilot, It just seems those rockets it fire is not so great.

They seem to just "added and forget" the vehicles they put in this game....

Maybe I'm to attached to the Cobra in BF2 and its 12 rockets, and TV guided missiles. I know this isn't BF3, but they need to make it some what like BF2.. Because the vehicles are pretty much worthless at this state, might as well take them out


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


The chopper is good, I give it that.. ONLY if there is a good pilot, It just seems those rockets it fire is not so great.

They seem to just "added and forget" the vehicles they put in this game....

Maybe I'm to attached to the Cobra in BF2 and its 12 rockets, and TV guided missiles. I know this isn't BF3, but they need to make it some what like BF2.. Because the vehicles are pretty much worthless at this state, might as well take them out


I disagree, the heli is fine as it is as in the right hands it can affect the battle a lot, but in most peoples hands its pretty poor and doesn't do that much. Any idiot could be the gunner in BF2 and get a load of kills and it used to unbalance a game so badly, especially if it never got shot down. Now it doesn't matter too much if you don't shoot the heli down as it cant do too much damage. If the pilot and gunner are really good and are tearing your team apart then yes you can shoot it down.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

i specially love how the chain gun now fires in burst, i think the Bradley does as well, so much better to avoid spamming and makes you really pick your shots.


----------



## Threefeet

I love the apache









Kicking ass with it









Also went on a roadkill spree with the armoured troop transport thing, got seven splatters with it before the enemy team got their act together and sploded mah


----------



## Higgins

Steam says BC2 is "Unavailable at this time, please try again at another time."

Launching the .exe gets me into the game, but anyone else having this problem?


----------



## bucdan

the tank gunner has a overheat limit right? cause it seems like he can shoot on forever... also i kinda miss the idea of having a standing gunner so we can shoot him in the head


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bucdan*


the tank gunner has a overheat limit right? cause it seems like he can shoot on forever... also i kinda miss the idea of having a standing gunner so we can shoot him in the head










I don't think there is overheat, but instead a reload period. You can shoot for a while but then you have to stop for a bit.

Also, having the guys head outside the tank would be suicide given the tight nature of the game.


----------



## Threefeet

One thing I've noticed is the lack of damage explosives do to troops. It's unrealistic, but I can see why they chose to do it that way. At least now it's harder to dominate troops and spawn kill with a vehicle. Takes a few splash hits from apache missiles to kill even one troop whereas the mounted machine guns & miniguns clean up.

I'm getting tired of watching apaches leave the helipad, pitch backwards and flip into the sea lol.

And yep, the tank gun overheats. I don't think there's a meter to show you the current heat though.


----------



## l4n b0y

anyone want to shed some light.

this has been happening to me for the last day. I can open the game, log in, find a TON of servers, and join them. However, after about 5 minutes of play, it says the "connection lost'' message? happens on EVERY server i play on?


----------



## dizz

How are everybody's frames? I get 15-40fps with 2x AA and 16x AF

Thought it would be a lot higher with my rig. It's playable, but a bit annoying under heavy fire.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizz*


How are everybody's frames? I get 15-40fps with 2x AA and 16x AF

Thought it would be a lot higher with my rig. It's playable, but a bit annoying under heavy fire.


Everything high @ 1920x1080 with 8xAA but no HBAO, getting like 60fps.


----------



## dizz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Everything high @ 1920x1080 with 8xAA but no HBAO, getting like 60fps.

Damn, that 5850 is a beast! I think my card is sorely outdated.


----------



## l4n b0y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l4n b0y* 
anyone want to shed some light.

this has been happening to me for the last day. I can open the game, log in, find a TON of servers, and join them. However, after about 5 minutes of play, it says the "connection lost'' message? happens on EVERY server i play on?

just tried again with ports open, and still, EXACTLY 5 mins in, boots me. no madder what im doing.

hmmm...?? i have also tried deleting the game, reinstalling, no luck.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizz*


How are everybody's frames? I get 15-40fps with 2x AA and 16x AF

Thought it would be a lot higher with my rig. It's playable, but a bit annoying under heavy fire.


Clock up your card a bit maybe? With 2x AA and 16AF and rest all high I don't drop under 30.


----------



## GreenStone

Could somebody make an HD video? The video quality of the reviews out there is normally not that good. 
I would really like to see this in 1920x1080p with all the eye candy on and drool for a while ^^


----------



## l4n b0y

This is unbelievable, everything was flawless yesterday, now all of a sudden, i cant play for more than 3 mins. No router, firewall off, PB updated, and still the game kicks me. anyone with any insight?


----------



## DannyM

Is there a console or command in the game that will allow me to see what frame rates I am getting? I'm running everything on high with SLI GTX 275 and the game runs smooth.....but I'd like to see what my FPS.


----------



## DannyM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DannyM* 
Anyone know if the game have a HARDCORE mode once its released?
And if so....what does hardcore mode mean or do in BattleField/Bad Company ?

For example: Does HardCore mode disable RECON from placing the orange triangle on enemy players?


----------



## Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizz*


How are everybody's frames? I get 15-40fps with 2x AA and 16x AF

Thought it would be a lot higher with my rig. It's playable, but a bit annoying under heavy fire.


Change it to use DX9.


----------



## mtbiker033

why was this thread moved to the general section?









BC2 is definitely the mp game I was looking for.


----------



## seward

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l4n b0y*


This is unbelievable, everything was flawless yesterday, now all of a sudden, i cant play for more than 3 mins. No router, firewall off, PB updated, and still the game kicks me. anyone with any insight?


You may have already tried this...instead of opening the server browser, just click "Play Now"...the ticker at the bottom of the main page says the server browser's been crashing, and recommends using the Play Now option, although you don't get to choose your server...


----------



## Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
One thing I've noticed is the lack of damage explosives do to troops. It's unrealistic, but I can see why they chose to do it that way. At least now it's harder to dominate troops and spawn kill with a vehicle. Takes a few splash hits from apache missiles to kill even one troop whereas the mounted machine guns & miniguns clean up.

I'm getting tired of watching apaches leave the helipad, pitch backwards and flip into the sea lol.

And yep, the tank gun overheats. I don't think there's a meter to show you the current heat though.

I'm glad they lessened splash damage as well. Grenade spam becomes much less of an issue.


----------



## 10acjed

Epic Fail LMAO

I love it


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *10acjed* 
Epic Fail LMAO

I love it









What program are you using to get that overlay?


----------



## Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
What program are you using to get that overlay?

That's Rivatuner.


----------



## RotaryKnight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Auld* 
Go into your documents and find the BFBC2 folder. Open the settings file and change fullscreen to false instead of true.

easier way I just found out to go to window mode is alt-enter


----------



## dizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gir*


Change it to use DX9.


It's all good now, I figured out the problem. I forgot to pause [email protected] not the first time I forget to do this.









I have AA at 4x and everything else on high and I get 30-50fps.

And I thought my card was outdated. Sorry 260, buddy.


----------



## Higgins

Whats everyone's highest score?

Just finished a round.

Combat score - 4843
Award score - 7400
Total score - 12243


----------



## t3haxle

Jesus, the 4x optical for assault weapons is going to take forever to unlock. I can see it being really good with the xm8 though.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Whats everyone's highest score?

Just finished a round.

Combat score - 4843
Award score - 7400
Total score - 12243











It was around 11,000-12,000. A million resupply badges gets the score up there in a hurry lol.


----------



## neonlazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3haxle* 
Jesus, the 4x optical for assault weapons is going to take forever to unlock. I can see it being really good with the xm8 though.

Obviously they dont want you to unlock everything in the game...only the first few lol

I love this game! Wish i had a better video card but still runs great and have plenty of fun blowing up stuff. Main pain in the rear is the glitch where the movement is stuck on so i either cant stop running or i cant stop going sideways unless i jump around and do stuff and end up being shot in the process..haha!


----------



## dizz

Really sucks that you cannot strafe while sprinting. It's my only gripe.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dizz* 
Really sucks that you cannot strafe while sprinting. It's my only gripe.

That's kind of how real life goes.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dizz* 
Really sucks that you cannot strafe while sprinting. It's my only gripe.

I have yet to have a situation where I need to sprint and strafe at the same time. I don't see the point really.


----------



## Higgins

Does the friend system work yet?

Someone sent me a friend request a few hours ago and it hasn't shown up.


----------



## Bow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Does the friend system work yet?

Someone sent me a friend request a few hours ago and it hasn't shown up.


none of mine have come in yet, been about 6 hrs


----------



## vdek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Does the friend system work yet?

Someone sent me a friend request a few hours ago and it hasn't shown up.


It sort of works, It was working last night for me with one of my friends, but today it didn't show him.

Either way, this game is beyond awesome, I've been playing the crap out of it with one of my buddies. Already rank 7


----------



## Higgins

bugger

Hopefully DICE will get it working soon.


----------



## Choppah4

Friends worked once so far for me... Kinda hit or miss I would imagine at this point... definitely like the game, runs very well even with only a GTX 275









Can't wait to play with the next round of nvidia cards, whenever they decide to be released


----------



## Nelson2011

i hit level 5 today also i saw omega playing lol he killed me twice lol


----------



## The Mad Mule

Last night my friend and I actually found ourselves on the same server. It was incredibly weird to us, since the chances of that are pretty slim.









And yeah, the Friends thing still isn't working.


----------



## xquisit

This is some great information for friends system.

If you have your friends on your list, but they are online..even though it shows them offline... you can still connect to them as you usually do if they were online.

I guess it's still buggy, and when your friends sign on it won't show it.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

this kinda made me rage

i walked into building, enemy is there looking the other way next to the red box. i shoot the explosive box about 3 times (shotgun) and nothing, he turns around, i shoot him but he kills me anyways, total epic fail. evidence...










also knifed 2 snipers sitting next to M-Com A for the lulz


----------



## Lige

For whatever reason, whenever I am right up on someone and knife them I CAN NEVER GET THEM TO DIE!


----------



## Threefeet

I can't seem to add anyone to my friends list. Anyone else having this issue?

I enter my friend's soldier name and search, it finds the player and I send the request. He accepts it and nothing changes for either of us. He's sending me requests too, I see them appear and I accept but it still won't go through


----------



## Nelson2011

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


this kinda made me rage

i walked into building, enemy is there looking the other way next to the red box. i shoot the explosive box about 3 times (shotgun) and nothing, he turns around, i shoot him but he kills me anyways, total epic fail. evidence...










also knifed 2 snipers sitting next to M-Com A for the lulz











Hmm maybe it was empty lol


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Whats everyone's highest score?

Just finished a round.

Combat score - 4843
Award score - 7400
Total score - 12243










Had well over 15k in a round before. Depends on the awards really.


----------



## Lige

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
I can't seem to add anyone to my friends list. Anyone else having this issue?

I enter my friend's soldier name and search, it finds the player and I send the request. He accepts it and nothing changes for either of us. He's sending me requests too, I see them appear and I accept but it still won't go through









I can't get them to show up, but I can add people.


----------



## mkn1620

Guys, please help out... I still can't join any game under "play now". I enabled DMZ, and cancel firewall and it still said, "connection lost"... can't find the solution until now


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Whats everyone's highest score?

Just finished a round.

Combat score - 4843
Award score - 7400
Total score - 12243











Highest for me was 5350 combat score. Total score was too high to count (1up! 1up!)









Proof


----------



## HITandRUN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mkn1620*


Guys, please help out... I still can't join any game under "play now". I enabled DMZ, and cancel firewall and it still said, "connection lost"... can't find the solution until now










If you go the the server browser do any servers show up?


----------



## SkillzKillz

^Also remember to wait like a good 3 minutes at least. Lol


----------



## Goobers

all the servers you have played by just clicking "join now" will show up in the server list "history" tab. if you liked one you joined you can easily join it again. thats what i do.

any one else noticed the points required to get rank 12... its like 1 billion points or something ridiculous. I just figure they made it like that so there's no huge disadvantage while the beta is on.

$10 says no one can get to rank 12 by gaining the required amount of points.


----------



## mkn1620

Quote:



Originally Posted by mkn1620 View Post
Guys, please help out... I still can't join any game under "play now". I enabled DMZ, and cancel firewall and it still said, "connection lost"... can't find the solution until now



Quote:



Originally Posted by *HITandRUN*


If you go the the server browser do any servers show up?


Yes, i can log in to the game and check status. I can also pull out lists of servers with detail status. Only thing i can't do is to join and have fun!


----------



## xShishy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Does the friend system work yet?

Someone sent me a friend request a few hours ago and it hasn't shown up.


Aha hey Higgins







. 
As far as I know you have to accept the request from the main menu.
Also, even if it says 0/x#of friends are on, you can still join their games so long as they show up on the list. Just throwing it out there in general!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Earlier I went to join a server through the browser and there was around 50 servers









Back to around 10 UK servers now though..

I just rage quit btw









Team kept pushing forward to enemys spawn leaving only about two of us behind to defend while an enemy squad sneaked its way around the edge of the map and flanked.. You can guess how that ended... I guess some people are only interested in killing and not winning :l


----------



## mkn1620

Quote:

Originally Posted by mkn1620 View Post
Guys, please help out... I still can't join any game under "play now". I enabled DMZ, and cancel firewall and it still said, "connection lost"... can't find the solution until now

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HITandRUN* 
If you go the the server browser do any servers show up?


Quote:

Yes, i can log in to the game and check status. I can also pull out lists of servers with detail status. Only thing i can't do is to join and have fun!
Anyone knows how to solve this issue? perhaps, it relates to port forward?


----------



## Swiftes

I am bored on my own, add Swiftes for some fun!


----------



## philhalo66

anybody else stats reset?


----------



## Goobers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philhalo66* 
anybody else stats reset?

yes and no. i loaded fine and logged in and all my stats showed but when i joined game i had none. so i quit and rejoined and it fixed itself. if this doesnt work i have no idea.


----------



## jameschisholm

How many modes are there, and if there's only like 4 modes, why is that?

Does this game have Hitboxes like COD(noob style) or ?


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mkn1620* 
Anyone knows how to solve this issue? perhaps, it relates to port forward?

You can try opening the required ports

Quote:

I have seen a couple of posts asking for BFBC2 port information, below is the list of ports the client uses.

Port: 80 TCP
Port: 18121 TCP
Port: 18126 TCP
Port: 18126 UDP
Port: 13505 TCP


----------



## Explicit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goobers* 
$10 says no one can get to rank 12 by gaining the required amount of points.

If this was the original Bad Company, I'd take you up on your bet. I figured out in the first one that you could flip a humvee, have somebody stay in it, then sit there repairing it the entire time and get TONS of points.

As long as somebody stayed in it, it'd just get damaged nonstop, if you got out it'd auto-blow up. Cheap but effective. (That was just the online demo though, never actually had the real game)

In the tips and tricks thread, C4+ATV = an amazing strategy. I've done that to the first stage's Bravo point way too many times. There one second, gone the next.


----------



## Goobers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mkn1620* 
Anyone knows how to solve this issue? perhaps, it relates to port forward?


you know they released an update riiigh. if its not installed correctly or has issues you cant play. it should install automatically for steam users and non steam users via the beta updater.

if it hasn't done this problem solved. if it has but didnt work or is corrupted or in a different directory path it wont work and you wont be able to join.


----------



## Radiix

edit: When did all the hardcore mode servers show up?


----------



## Cryptedvick

This game is really starting to piss me off.
I got close to a guy, emptied a whole pistol clip in him, another guy came along and killed me ... and they both lived.... how is that? maybe I was shooting blanks?








2 high powered sniper rounds in the chest and target doesn't die.
Once I was shooting the machinegun at somebody, close range, he got time to turn around, switch to pistol and kill me. all of this while I was shooting STRAIGHT at him. wth? he has a magnetic field to deflect bullets or what?









they need to fix this kind of crap...


----------



## xquisit

i still can't see latency in the server lists :*(


----------



## nepas

anyone have a spare key?


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
This game is really starting to piss me off.
I got close to a guy, emptied a whole pistol clip in him, another guy came along and killed me ... and they both lived.... how is that? maybe I was shooting blanks?








2 high powered sniper rounds in the chest and target doesn't die.
Once I was shooting the machinegun at somebody, close range, he got time to turn around, switch to pistol and kill me. all of this while I was shooting STRAIGHT at him. wth? he has a magnetic field to deflect bullets or what?









they need to fix this kind of crap...

I am getting things like this, gets on my tits at times!

And is it just me, or do most of the Assault Rifles have stupid amounts of recoil? At range kills are almost impossible with most of them.

Other than, loving it!


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swiftes* 
I am getting things like this, gets on my tits at times!

And is it just me, or do most of the Assault Rifles have stupid amounts of recoil? At range kills are almost impossible with most of them.

Other than, loving it!

"Assault Rifles are better when fired in bursts"

It may be in game loading advice, but it's true.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swiftes* 
I am getting things like this, gets on my tits at times!

And is it just me, or do most of the Assault Rifles have stupid amounts of recoil? At range kills are almost impossible with most of them.

Other than, loving it!

I don't have any problems with the assault rifles at range, been sniping with my F2000 quite a lot of the time.


----------



## Goobers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


This game is really starting to piss me off. 
I got close to a guy, emptied a whole pistol clip in him, another guy came along and killed me ... and they both lived.... how is that? maybe I was shooting blanks?








2 high powered sniper rounds in the chest and target doesn't die.
Once I was shooting the machinegun at somebody, close range, he got time to turn around, switch to pistol and kill me. all of this while I was shooting STRAIGHT at him. wth? he has a magnetic field to deflect bullets or what?









they need to fix this kind of crap...


hmm yeah. i do the exact same thing. my major gripes are with players atm tbh. medics heal you when you dont want to be either because you want to change class or you need ammo.

and when they do revive you its just do that you can see two seconds of the world before an air strike lands on you or the building your in is starting to fall down as he revives you then you get crushed in the building.

also tank stealer s. i get out to repair my tank the dude in the turret hops out and back in again and nicks off with my tank even though they should be repairing and not me. seeing as there almost always engineers as well.

but i know exactly what you mean about unloading one or two clips + grenade only to have them kill you in the end. I put it down to lag but it happens in too many different servers to be caused by that.


----------



## aFreak

is the friends list working?


----------



## Lige

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goobers*


hmm yeah. i do the exact same thing. my major gripes are with players atm tbh. medics heal you when you dont want to be either because you want to change class or you need ammo.

and when they do revive you its just do that you can see two seconds of the world before an air strike lands on you or the building your in is starting to fall down as he revives you then you get crushed in the building.

also tank stealer s. i get out to repair my tank the dude in the turret hops out and back in again and nicks off with my tank even though they should be repairing and not me. seeing as there almost always engineers as well.

but i know exactly what you mean about unloading one or two clips + grenade only to have them kill you in the end. I put it down to lag but it happens in too many different servers to be caused by that.


They are supposed to have ESP how? They are healing you because that is the job of a medic. If you need ammo, ask for ammo. Don't just try to die because you run out. I feel like people expected this to be the final game and butthurt over it being a beta and there needing to be kinks worked out. If you take the time to report the problems that you are having, they will fix them. The hitboxes are a bit of problem as well, I am just trying to get more data on it before I give them my report.


----------



## Gir

Has anyone actually gotten their mic to work in game?


----------



## aFreak

i belive that joining a squad should be automatic cause it helps with spawning.


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aFreak* 
i belive that joining a squad should be automatic cause it helps with spawning.

I like having the option of being a lone wolf.


----------



## Gill..

Couple days in impressions:

1.)Overall it's the nuts...love it, can't wait for full version
2.)Performance on deuce 4770's is good, will test on 4870 and report back
3.)1900 by 1200 is awesome, hit on rez from 1650 or lower isn't that bad
4.)4X is my sweet spot...8 is unplayable (







)..loss is minimal when moving from 2X or 1X
5.)Shadows reduced to medium was a HUGE FPS gain.....
6.)HBAO is relatively a significant hit on FPS..
7.)Awards and all that are awesome as usual
8.)"Epic Fail" should be removed on the suicide screen. The term is overused and including it in the full version would be "Epic Fail".
9.)Knife animation does need to be more fluid...definitely, feels as clunky as the console version of 1 (as well as COD4, which actually felt slightly less clunky).

Server browser and "updating stats" needs to be severely updated.
Server browser needs to be sortable on the variables.
Join button needs to be larger.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Last night my friend and I actually found ourselves on the same server. It was incredibly weird to us, since the chances of that are pretty slim.









And yeah, the Friends thing still isn't working.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


I can't get them to show up, but I can add people.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


is the friends list working?


It magically started working for me today. Myself and a buddy have been trying to add each other for days, I was able to add a second soldier I made to my main list but not my friend. Then all of a sudden one of the requests worked and we're on each others' lists









Maybe try again today? Possibly there's been some server side fix applied. Or maybe just the gremlins decided to let my friends list work









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


I am bored on my own, add Swiftes for some fun!










I'll prob add you later







Soldier name is Threefeet.


----------



## Marin

Great game but the "sticking" keys issue is beyond annoying. Hopefully this gets worked out when it goes gold.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gir*


Has anyone actually gotten their mic to work in game?


Somebody in a server I was in did. Annoying as hell. lol


----------



## ~Strawberry~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


I don't have any problems with the assault rifles at range, been sniping with my F2000 quite a lot of the time.


for me the assualt rifles fail so badly. I don't even bother using them at medum- long range anymore because they are so inaccurate.

I like the support guns though


----------



## JeevusCompact

Any new updates besides the very first update?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elliott_94*


for me the assualt rifles fail so badly. I don't even bother using them at medum- long range anymore because they are so inaccurate.

I like the support guns though










Red dot sight + 2 shot bursts and you should be able to hit anything. Same goes for the Thompson, few shot bursts and its easy to hit anything.


----------



## Radiix

From Johan Andersson the Rendering Architect at DICE

Quote:

repi: Yes, the #BFBC2 PC beta doesn't have all of our optimizations. Some we will try to patch in


----------



## ljason8eg

I still can't get the M1A1 to unlock. I've signed up on the BF Veterans site, put in all my BF2 stuff, and it won't work. Can't do my 2142 login either, even though I'm positive I'm entering it correctly.


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


I still can't get the M1A1 to unlock. I've signed up on the BF Veterans site, put in all my BF2 stuff, and it won't work. Can't do my 2142 login either, even though I'm positive I'm entering it correctly.


I don't think the M1A1 is unlockable in the beta.


----------



## gablain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elliott_94*


for me the assualt rifles fail so badly. I don't even bother using them at medum- long range anymore because they are so inaccurate.

I like the support guns though










you have to fire burst, i'm loving the prototype, but not so mutch the next one, f3000 i think


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


I still can't get the M1A1 to unlock. I've signed up on the BF Veterans site, put in all my BF2 stuff, and it won't work. Can't do my 2142 login either, even though I'm positive I'm entering it correctly.


Doesn't work yet.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Viscerous*


Doesn't work yet.


Hmm that's odd someone in another thread has a screenshot of them using the gun...


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

i have the tommy gun and 1911 in the beta


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


i have the tommy gun and 1911 in the beta


please elaborate


----------



## neonlazer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
please elaborate

I just reached lvl 10 and it unlocked the tommy gun! So ill assume that is how it is unlocked! and the 1911 is another unlocked at one of the levels..like 7 or 8 or one of them..forgot lol

*M1A1 is unlocked by reaching lvl 10!!!!(i just did it..if someone has it under lvl 10 do tell!)*


----------



## Chranny

1911 is unlocked at Specialist IRC. Pretty dam fine gun too. .45 woo! :cheer:


----------



## Radiix

From Twitter

Johan Andersson/repi/Rendering Architect at DICE

Quote:

*repi: @Hotcooler The 'high' texture detail level isn't implemented in #BFBC PC beta. Is in the final release so will be a bit sharper*


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
From Twitter

Johan Andersson/repi/Rendering Architect at DICE

Awesome.


----------



## secretsexyninja

awesome indeed!! i was wondering a bit about the textures.. haha could def be better and this is why


----------



## mkn1620

Here is what I did,

Add Ports, enable DMZ, turn off firewall, turn off web virus scans, reinstall bf2, updated bf2, and I still can't join any game. Blah!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goobers*


you know they released an update riiigh. if its not installed correctly or has issues you cant play. it should install automatically for steam users and non steam users via the beta updater.

if it hasn't done this problem solved. if it has but didnt work or is corrupted or in a different directory path it wont work and you wont be able to join.


----------



## /Fail

Pretty awesome game. A bit buggy, but that's to be expected.

How does the F2000 compare to the XM8?


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by */Fail*


Pretty awesome game. A bit buggy, but that's to be expected.

How does the F2000 compare to the XM8?


F2000 is very good close - medium range. Second fastest rate of fire in the game I believe (Engineer PP2000 is highest).


----------



## SillyCang

I'm planning on buying the game, but I was wondering when will BF3 be coming out? Because I don't want to spent money on BFBC2 when BF3 come out winter of this year. Anyone know?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SillyCang* 
I'm planning on buying the game, but I was wondering when will BF3 be coming out? Because I don't want to spent money on BFBC2 when BF3 come out winter of this year. Anyone know?

Not any time soon, and I would guess in a year... or more


----------



## GeforceGTS

Hm so I was just playing and all my weapon unlocks were gone and my stats messed up, no ranks or score showing in the server, if I check my stats out of a server all is fine but nothing in a server... Happening to anyone else?


----------



## Bakedinspace

After getting a few games in on the beta, I have chosen to buy the game. The distributable environment just got me hooked.


----------



## Threefeet

It forgets my rank/progress sometimes on launch. I think it's a communication error as I couldn't find any servers either.

I just logout and back in, sorts itself out.


----------



## neonlazer

Yes, It is just a comm error, it didn't show points or anything. Changed servers and it went away.


----------



## nikolauska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neonlazer*


Yes, It is just a comm error, it didn't show points or anything. Changed servers and it went away.



It's because those servers are unranked so you don't get any points.


----------



## Izvire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nikolauska*


It's because those servers are unranked so you don't get any points.


Yeah, unranked = no points, no unlocks, no nothing


----------



## BreakDown

so things that REALLY need to get fixed are:

having 2 or 3 spawn points. when defender, attackers can just gather around your spawn point and kill you as soon as you spawn.

team balance as an option.

i think those are the most important things.

they should also twaek the c4, sometimes it does not explode


----------



## 21276

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twistid*


still not working, bc2 = bad


BC2 = BETA. ITS A BETA. That means it's in BETA.

BETA.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nikolauska*


It's because those servers are unranked so you don't get any points.


I was actually talking about at the main menu









I think neonlazer was talking about unranked servers though.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



BFBC2 Lead Designer RT @locust9: Fyi we will not add prone based on anything. You can stop asking now, but share your feedback with me.










http://twitter.com/OfficialBFBC2

Now stop asking for prone.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



BFBC2 Lead Designer RT @locust9: Fyi we will not add prone based on anything. You can stop asking now, but share your feedback with me.










I'm actually glad to hear it. I don't think it would suit the game. BF3, now that's a different story


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



@kottiuk battlefields pre destruction = prone, BFs post destruction (BFBC1 and 2) no prone. Gameplay is fire and maneuver, not drop and hide


http://twitter.com/locust9


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



@kottiuk battlefields pre destruction = prone, BFs post destruction (BFBC1 and 2) no prone. Gameplay is fire and maneuver, not drop and hide


There would be all out war in the streets if they didn't include prone in BF3


----------



## Eduardv

lol pwnage for attack cowards


----------



## CorporalAris

Yeah, but the problem is, in what kind of war do people drop and shoot? It doesn't happen in real life. Maybe drop to a knee to shoot, but you don't belly flop. The only reason to prone is for sniping, and you can hide just fine in BC2, so it really isn't necessary.


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


http://twitter.com/locust9


Glad that clears that up for some. I personally don't mind, I've been playing recon and I don't find myself needing prone, I never stay in the same spot very long since it's a rush game.


----------



## PCWIZMTL

just installed the beta yesterday and my pants will forever be crapped


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zerkk*


Glad that clears that up for some. I personally don't mind, I've been playing recon and I don't find myself needing prone, I never stay in the same spot very long since it's a rush game.


I use shotguns. Ha, I have no reason to ever use prone! Plus, there is always the dumb thing of people going prone in closets and their legs sticking through walls.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


I use shotguns. Ha, I have no reason to ever use prone! Plus, there is always the dumb thing of people going prone in closets and their legs sticking through walls.


Recon + shotgun + speed boost spec + C4 =


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Recon + shotgun + C4 + Extra C4 + Extra shotgun ammo =










Fixed


----------



## rizmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


so things that REALLY need to get fixed are:

having 2 or 3 spawn points. when defender, attackers can just gather around your spawn point and kill you as soon as you spawn.

team balance as an option.

i think those are the most important things.

they should also twaek the c4, sometimes it does not explode


that C4 problem? in all honesty, i think its kinda neat that sometimes it doesnt detonate. it presents a somewhat real world problem in war, where anything that can go wrong, will go wrong. and afterall, i think they were certainly trying to aim for realism in this game; hence the destructible environments and superb audio design.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rizmo*


that C4 problem? in all honesty, i think its kinda neat that sometimes it doesnt detonate. it presents a somewhat real world problem in war, where anything that can go wrong, will go wrong. and afterall, i think they were certainly trying to aim for realism in this game; hence the destructible environments and superb audio design.


well, ok, but it should atleast have some kind of trend. ie: when you are to far away it wont explode, or etc...

its so annoying when you plant c4 on the road to kill a tank, tank passes by, hit the damn thing and... nothing... tank passes by.

otherwise i demand rifles locking themselfs due to bad cleaning and non explosive granades









EDIT: 01010111 01101111 01110010 01101100 01100100 00100000 01110011 01100001 01111001 01110011 00100000 01101000 01100101 01101100 01101100 01101111 00100001


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


well, ok, but it should atleast have some kind of trend. ie: when you are to far away it wont explode, or etc...

its so annoying when you plant c4 on the road to kill a tank, tank passes by, hit the damb thing and... nothing... tank passes by.


or worse: Tank runs you over.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
well, ok, but it should atleast have some kind of trend. ie: when you are to far away it wont explode, or etc...

its so annoying when you plant c4 on the road to kill a tank, tank passes by, hit the damn thing and... nothing... tank passes by.

otherwise i demand rifles locking themselfs due to bad cleaning and non explosive granades









Some games have jams in their rifles, like Rainbow Six. It typically happens when you reload too frequently, without fully expending the clip. I think that would add a cool factor to the game.

I think the Recon Guys being able to equip the Thompson is a bit much, but whatever...


----------



## a1i1d1e1n1

does anybody hate the blurryness around the edge of the scope when sniping. Also the snow drifts are annoying a hell when going for a long rangekill. it's like you pick your shot then a gust of snow blocks your view







.
i have to say though the pc version is way harder than the 360 on the 360 i owned got a K/D ratio of 10 for one match


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a1i1d1e1n1* 
does anybody hate the blurryness around the edge of the scope when sniping. Also the snow drifts are annoying a hell when going for a long rangekill. it's like you pick your shot then a gust of snow blocks your view







.
i have to say though the pc version is way harder than the 360 on the 360 i owned got a K/D ratio of 10 for one match









Again, another dose of realism with the dust and whatnot. You can't always see clearly in real war, so they emulated that. The random annoyances in the game are typical random annoyances in real combat, too.

As for the blurry scope, I think it's cool in theory, but perhaps a bit overdone.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Some games have jams in their rifles, like Rainbow Six. It typically happens when you reload too frequently, without fully expending the clip. I think that would add a cool factor to the game.

I think the Recon Guys being able to equip the Thompson is a bit much, but whatever...

i dont know, i like it how it is really, i would not want all the fun to get ruined just because they went over the top with realism. maybe im wrong and that is just more fun, dont know.

BTW, the movement sensor the recon has, the ball thingy, how much time does it last?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Again, another dose of realism with the dust and whatnot. You can't always see clearly in real war, so they emulated that. The random annoyances in the game are typical random annoyances in real combat, too.

As for the blurry scope, I think it's cool in theory, but perhaps a bit overdone.

totally agree


----------



## 98uk

A jamming rifle would be about as annoying as Madonna trying to act sexy. BF:BC2 is a run and gun game with a realistic context, but arcade play. That's the way it's meant to be. I don't want me F2000 conking out half way through a firefight.

If you want that, just await a new Project Reality.


----------



## nepas

Is there any way to turn the bloom down?


----------



## Frosty88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nepas* 
Is there any way to turn the bloom down?

Yup, there's a config file or you can use the configurator tool, found here.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I also dislike the texture pop-in.


----------



## 98uk

Can someone provide Bloom Vs No Bloom SS's?

Maybe some numeric love in return.


----------



## Microsis

Yes realism is cool. But one has to balance realism and gameplay effectively to make the best gaming experience possible. C4's should detonate 100% of the time. Why? If they don't, that takes away some of the skill factor and raises the luck factor. IMO, luck should be as small as possible in competitive gaming.

If you really want realism then you would only have one spawn. Think about it.

Jamming guns? No thank you. Experienced that in Far Cry 2; very annoying.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I've never had C4 not blow on me. I have had Tank mines not go off once, I think.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frosty88* 
Yup, there's a config file or you can use the configurator tool, found here.

thanks

+rep


----------



## murderbymodem

To everyone complaining about the blurry scopes: I play as an engineer. Trust me, I get sniped enough that I know you snipers can snipe me just fine even with a blurry scope.


----------



## Frosty88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Can someone provide Bloom Vs No Bloom SS's?

Maybe some numeric love in return.


These took awhile since I had to restart the game to disable bloom. We all know how long it takes to get into a game in Bad Company 2.









Bloom *off*:









Bloom *on*:









Bloom *off*:









Bloom *on*:


----------



## CorporalAris

I like the way it looks with the bloom on.......


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


I like the way it looks with the bloom on.......


I do too, it's very realistic looking with the snow blowing in the wind etc.


----------



## Microsis

I also like the bloom on. Snow is supposed to glow in sunlight.


----------



## GeforceGTS

I hate bloom, first thing I disabled


----------



## Frosty88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
I also like the bloom on. Snow is supposed to glow in sunlight.

I agree, it looks great. I think I'll test with HBAO on/off next. I'd like to see a screen shot comparison because I can't see a difference in game but it drops my fps by ~20.


----------



## 98uk

Does bloom have a hit on performance?


----------



## Lige

Has anyone elses stats been reset? I was 58 points away from 3, and I lose a game, and everything is gone. All my progression.









If you look at the attachment, you will notice a negative number. :\\


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


Has anyone elses stats been reset? I was 58 points away from 3, and I lose a game, and everything is gone. All my progression.










Are you sure you weren't playing on an unranked server? If so, then either join another game, or exit the game and then come back. You should be fine then. It scared me the first time, but by the second and third time, I knew what to expect once I saw I just came from an unranked server.


----------



## slickwilly

Why is it that the only avail. map is Port Valdize (sorry for misspell) it shows one other but it is never available.

I like the game but it is kinda of narrow, I mean you have one road to attack on
and it is between the sea and the mountains.

Great for Snipers.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


Has anyone elses stats been reset? I was 58 points away from 3, and I lose a game, and everything is gone. All my progression.









If you look at the attachment, you will notice a negative number. :\\


My stats reset also, close out the game and reload it. But how mine happened was that I lost connection to the server and my stats reset.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frosty88*


I agree, it looks great. I think I'll test with HBAO on/off next. I'd like to see a screen shot comparison because I can't see a difference in game but it drops my fps by ~20.


I would also like this.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


Why is it that the only avail. map is Port Valdize (sorry for misspell) it shows one other but it is never available.

I like the game but it is kinda of narrow, I mean you have one road to attack on
and it is between the sea and the mountains.

Great for Snipers.


It's a beta. Only one map is available for a beta. The PS3 had a different map which I think was a lot better.


----------



## dizz

Just played on a friend's rig on max settings with bloom and HBAO turned on, and the difference was night and day. Wish I could run it on my rig. Maybe I will when Fermi is out.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


It's a beta. Only one map is available for a beta. The PS3 had a different map which I think was a lot better.


I agree that the PS3 map was better, however this map is growing on me.

The first phase is my least favorite (sniper heaven, way too much open space). But I do enjoy the rest of the map (especially the 3rd and 4th phases, with the helicopters).


----------



## Frosty88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizz*


Just played on a friend's rig on max settings with bloom and HBAO turned on, and the difference was night and day. Wish I could run it on my rig. Maybe I will when Fermi is out.


Yeah, HBAO gives more depth and bloom definitely makes a big difference. Bloom doesn't have a huge performance impact, which is nice.

I'm in the process of uploading HBAO on/off comparisons along with AA and AF comparisons. IMO, those settings aren't worth it, I turn AA, AF to 1x and turn off HBAO because I'd rather have the +40 fps.


----------



## Lige

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savagebunny*


My stats reset also, close out the game and reload it. But how mine happened was that I lost connection to the server and my stats reset.


I did try that, now I get a negative 900 something number.







I broke the beta.


----------



## Frosty88

Well, here's some more screenies. HBAO on/off and 8xAA, 16xAF compared to 1xAA, 1xAF. I turned off HBAO for the AA/AF comparisons. Looks like I'll be turning off these settings and playing with my 80+ fps.

HBAO *off*:









HBAO *on*:









HBAO *off*:









HBAO *on*:









8xAA, 16xAF *off*:









8xAA, 16xAF *on*:









8xAA, 16xAF *off*:









8xAA, 16xAF *on*:


----------



## CorporalAris

So... HBAO makes models darker?


----------



## .:hybrid:.

wow I never see the difference between AA x2 and x16. I play with it x2 and I don't notice any jagged edges, it doesn't bother me.

I'm surprised at the performance loss, for so little change, but that sees the norm these days.


----------



## Frosty88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


So... HBAO makes models darker?


That's exactly what I got from the tests.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*


wow I never see the difference between AA x2 and x16. I play with it completely off and I don't notice jagged edges anyway, it doesn't bother me.

I'm surprised at the performance loss, for so little change, but that sees the norm these days.


Surprised me too...that's why I turn off AA and AF (for this game at least).


----------



## Higgins

I see absolutely no notable difference between those HBAO shots to be honest.

I've been playing with it off because of the performance boost since i noticed some input lag when it was on.


----------



## Cryptedvick

I've searched on the net but couldn't find a definitive answer ...
Will this game have LAN?


----------



## Frosty88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
I see absolutely no notable difference between those HBAO shots to be honest.

I've been playing with it off because of the performance boost since i noticed some input lag when it was on.

If you open the pictures in their own tab and switch between them then you can see the difference. Basically, HBAO gives the game more "depth", objects look darker and what not. Definitely not worth the hit in performance.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
I've searched on the net but couldn't find a definitive answer ...
Will this game have LAN?

Looking for this info as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frosty88* 
If you open the pictures in their own tab and switch between them then you can see the difference. Basically, HBAO gives the game more "depth", objects look darker and what not. Definitely not worth the hit in performance.

Gotcha. I guess there is a difference, but a negligible one at that.


----------



## Threefeet

I've started using RivaTuner to monitor system stats in-game and I must say I was pretty surprised! Both GPU cores bounces from ~91% up to ~98% usage while ALL four CPU cores ranged between ~40% & ~70% usage. No one core was being used more than the others, they all bounced up and down. It's certainly refreshing to see a game actually use the full system. Can't wait to see what the optimised retail version will deliver









I'm wondering about this "fullproc" command people are using, my cores are being fully utilised. Maybe the game has yet to be fully optimised for different CPU architectures or something?

EDIT :: I played with the bloom setting. Agh, my eyes lol. It removed the shine but left me with bleached out whites instead. It's actually starting to grow on me, the snowy mists and that. Landed a nice few snipes through it onto marked tangos


----------



## Derp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I've started using RivaTuner to monitor system stats in-game and I must say I was pretty surprised! Both GPU cores bounces from ~91% up to ~98% usage while ALL four CPU cores ranged between ~40% & ~70% usage. No one core was being used more than the others, they all bounced up and down. It's certainly refreshing to see a game actually use the full system. Can't wait to see what the optimised retail version will deliver









I'm wondering about this "fullproc" command people are using, my cores are being fully utilised. Maybe the game has yet to be fully optimised for different CPU architectures or something?


I really dont think the +fullproc does anything. I also checked CPU and GPU usage on my rig with rivatuners on screen display and had similar results as you when HT was off. 40-60% usage on all four cores. With HT on it was 20-35% on all 8 cores. Im not sure if HT even helped.

My weak ass HD4870 was getting pounded with 100% usage though.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Auld*


My weak ass HD4870 was getting pounded with 100% usage though.


Hehe at least you don't suffer from texture flicker. I've heard it's a crossfire affliction. You stop noticing it sometimes, until you turn around and see the ocean blinking like a strobe light lol

EDIT :: +rep to Frosty88 for the config utility


----------



## gablain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Hehe at least you don't suffer from texture flicker. I've heard it's a crossfire affliction. You stop noticing it sometimes, until you turn around and see the ocean blinking like a strobe light lol

EDIT :: +rep to Frosty88 for the config utility










the config tool helped you remove the flicker ?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gablain*


the config tool helped you remove the flicker ?


No, didn't mean to imply that. Haven't even used it yet! Disabling Catalyst A.I. seems to fix the flicker for some but it gives me a lot of mouse lag (I've written that sentence so many times in this thread I might just put it in my sig







).


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
No, didn't mean to imply that. Haven't even used it yet! Disabling Catalyst A.I. seems to fix the flicker for some but it gives me a lot of mouse lag (I've written that sentence so many times in this thread I might just put it in my sig







).

thats exactly what happened to me!! (mouse lag) i think i prefer the flicker to annoying mouse lag which ultimately renders the game unplayable for me personally.


----------



## Dom_sufc

LOVING this









I was getting pretty impressed with my knife kills and logged out the server to see my stats. I'd either been in an unranked server, or they got reset at some point! Gutted!

Lots of screen tear even with vSync on, but nevermind, it's Beta. Hopefully these things will get sorted.

I was also hoping for the "spotted" feature and request medic/ammo etc like BF2. Got a bit annoying when I couldn't signal anyone for ammo and had to live the reminder of my life with the pistol.

See sig for ingame nick ;D


----------



## HITandRUN

How do you guys see the FPS in DX11? Fraps is not working.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


LOVING this









I was getting pretty impressed with my knife kills and logged out the server to see my stats. I'd either been in an unranked server, or they got reset at some point! Gutted!

Lots of screen tear even with vSync on, but nevermind, it's Beta. Hopefully these things will get sorted.

I was also hoping for the "spotted" feature and request medic/ammo etc like BF2. Got a bit annoying when I couldn't signal anyone for ammo and had to live the reminder of my life with the pistol.

See sig for ingame nick ;D


Go up to a soldier and press Socialize [Q] and you will ask.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


LOVING this









I was getting pretty impressed with my knife kills and logged out the server to see my stats. I'd either been in an unranked server, or they got reset at some point! Gutted!

Lots of screen tear even with vSync on, but nevermind, it's Beta. Hopefully these things will get sorted.

I was also hoping for the "spotted" feature and request medic/ammo etc like BF2. Got a bit annoying when I couldn't signal anyone for ammo and had to live the reminder of my life with the pistol.

See sig for ingame nick ;D


If you look at a medic/assault and press "Q" you will call for them, but I hope they implement a popup menu like BF2.


----------



## t3lancer2006

If you haven't done it yet, and you have a decent enough sound system...turn on war tapes. It's ear sex.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006* 
If you haven't done it yet, and you have a decent enough sound system...turn on war tapes. It's ear sex.

Interesting.. What exactly does it do? I only played around with it for a few minutes but noticed different voices/sounds.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
Interesting.. What exactly does it do? I only played around with it for a few minutes but noticed different voices/sounds.

It's alot louder lol. It feels like I'm actually in the battle. Bass hurts my ears though ( I like it).


----------



## xquisit

Anyone in Los Angeles want to play with me? I'm great at competitive gaming









You can thank 6+ years of counter-strike, and non stop gaming of Mw2(which I don't play, because It's a shippy arse game).

add me: xquizit

or pm me, and get in my clubs in ventrilo


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
Go up to a soldier and press Socialize [Q] and you will ask.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
If you look at a medic/assault and press "Q" you will call for them, but I hope they implement a popup menu like BF2.

Cheers! Yeah, but rubbish really. I've noticed you can spot too, which might be obvious to most, by just using "Q" on an enemy.

Just got off it now, still loving it.

I hope they wipe that map from the final, I think Im going to never want to see it again by the end of Beta


----------



## ljason8eg

I tried the War Tapes sound mode and it made it all full of static with a lot of echoing.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Cheers! Yeah, but rubbish really. I've noticed you can spot too, which might be obvious to most, by just using "Q" on an enemy.

Just got off it now, still loving it.

I hope they wipe that map from the final, I think Im going to never want to see it again by the end of Beta










Really annoys me when I'm out of ammo and only have my pistol, some soldiers just like being tards and will not resupply me...

This one guy, I was spamming I NEED AMMO! I NEED AMMO! he just stands there looking at me and says "gg EMO EMO"

RAGGEEEE! lol...


----------



## xquisit

Yo, I'm trying to click my BFBC2-Updater.. It says I am outdated, but it won't download the newest patch.

Can anyone help out?

I downloaded the game, from that torrent link given out at OCN on the 28th (release date of beta).


----------



## xquisit

Now the upgrade worked VIA updater, because I ran as administrator.

Now the game CTD before any cinematic opening is played.

Now I'm sad


----------



## GeforceGTS

Well this is really annoying, for two days now my weapon unlocks and stats will not load when I connect to a server, everyone has 0 score throughout the game.. When I log in and check my weapons/stats everything seems normal but once I connect to a server there is nothing..


----------



## xquisit

I'm really really really sad. I was one of the chosen few with no problems, until 10 minutes ago.

I used the BFBC2 updater, and it checked my version.. and showed I was out of date. So It tried to get the newest version but it didn't work, and asked me to play the old version. I clicked "No," and started it up running as Administrator. It worked, saw the bar move all the way to the right...and it opened up my game.. only to CTD.

I tried opening up the game and before any cinematic can play I crashed to desktop. I tried running as Administrator, but still no luck.

Any ideas?

EDIT: Please help.. I'm playing this game maxed out, 8xAA,16xAF, DBAO on with 40fps constant @1280x1040.. I just realized I was playing with crossfired disabled... Now I really want to play badly, and see what this game can do with both my GPUs enabled!


----------



## GeforceGTS

^^ No idea sorry









I just reinstalled to try and fix my problem but it's the same







It updated fine though after the reinstall..


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
^^ No idea sorry









I just reinstalled to try and fix my problem but it's the same







It updated fine though after the reinstall..

So if I uninstall, and re-install it won't say my keys in use?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
So if I uninstall, and re-install it won't say my keys in use?

Uninstalled/reinstalled no problem for me, I think the key is tied to the account you created to log in. I backed up the settings file in my documents though as I didn't want to have to change the settings again. Maybe that has something to do with my problem..

Guess I'll try again :l


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
Uninstalled/reinstalled no problem for me, I think the key is tied to the account you created to log in. I backed up the settings file in my documents though as I didn't want to have to change the settings again. Maybe that has something to do with my problem..

Guess I'll try again :l

Where did you download the beta from?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
Where did you download the beta from?

That private OCN torrent someone here was hosting, can't find the link right now and notsure if there would be a lot of seeds anymore


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
That private OCN torrent someone here was hosting, can't find the link right now and notsure if there would be a lot of seeds anymore









Thanks for the PM, and I got the game working. So need for download.

+rep for the link via PM.


----------



## xquisit

Ok I am starting no narrow down the problem.

First off, I have 2D and 3D profiles in MSI Afterburner saved/applied at 1000/1400. My CPU-Z displays 1000/1400, but GPU-Z displays at 850/1200.... this is pissing me off, because as soon as I get GPU-Z to show 1000/1400 (by re-applying/saving different profiles of 1000/1400) my battlefield bad company 2 would crash to desktop before a cinematic plays. After the crash, I checked CPU-Z and it shows 1000/1400, but now GPU-Z shows 850/1200. What the heck??? Before the CTD it was at 1000/1400.

Please, help me.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Glad you got it working









Fixed mine too







I unistalled then deleted whatever files were left manually..

Hmm, try forcing 3D mode with rivatuner or something?


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


Glad you got it working









Fixed mine too







I unistalled then deleted whatever files were left manually..

Hmm, try forcing 3D mode with rivatuner or something?


Ok, it works.. After two restarts... Wierd!

Want to know something sad? this whole time I was beta testing, I didn't have crossfire enabled!!!!

Now I get 75fps constant (instead of 35 with one GPU). Settings @ 1280x1040 /w DX11, 8xAA, 16xAF, DBAO=ON, everything maxed!

Too bad now I can see flickering with crossfire enabled. I guess the complaints I heard are true with multiple GPU setups seeing flickering in the game (the ocean is one example).


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


It's alot louder lol. It feels like I'm actually in the battle. Bass hurts my ears though ( I like it).


This can't be all though... I mean, you could turn up the master volume and have effect, no?


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Steam makes things so nice. Just auto updates all of my games, and I haven't ever run into any patch of version conflict issues with any Steam games, this Beta included.

Menu System is still God awful slow. Takes forever to search for servers, connect, Log In, Update stats, all that. It takes a good 5-7 minutes to even get into a game from the time I boot the game up until I spawn for the first time.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 

Menu System is still God awful slow. Takes forever to search for servers, connect, Log In, Update stats, all that. It takes a good 5-7 minutes to even get into a game from the time I boot the game up until I spawn for the first time.

Yeah that was one of my gripes. Highly annoying especially with it being Beta and having connection/game issues so often.

Maybe they should implement "Cancel" when searching for severs. Or the choice to search at all. It'd be much faster If I could just go into my favourites or history, to select a server.


----------



## umeris

i recently got a problem were i am now unable to strafe AT ALL, even when i am walking or not moving at all. i have tried changing the keys and didn't work, and no my keyboard isn't broken. Does anyone else have this problem or know how tofix it?


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umeris* 
i recently got a problem were i am now unable to strafe AT ALL, even when i am walking or not moving at all. i have tried changing the keys and didn't work, and no my keyboard isn't broken. Does anyone else have this problem or know how tofix it?

try to hit shift + tab twice that usually fixes it for me


----------



## umeris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
try to hit shift + tab twice that usually fixes it for me

gonna try now. Nope no luck, still can't strafe.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

try shift+tab once. Steam overlay doesnt work properly but it is trying. If you hit esc and view the menus, hit shift+tab and you will notice the mouse cursor changes. That means it is in that overlay mode, so then if you hit shift+tab again, it should go back to the standard bad company mouse cursor and you should be ok.

I have same gripes as everyone else: slow server browser, cannot filter properly, adding friends took way to long to actually work. Other than that, game has been running amazing. 60+fps @ 1080p maxed details with no HBAO on sig rig. Game has never crashed on me yet.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

**** I spawned with the wrong gun
*runs out into the open*
*boom*
You died
...

Revived!
*runs out into the open*
*boom*
You died
...

Revived!
FFFFUUUUUUU


----------



## Dom_sufc

Any UK/EUers one at the minute? Would love to play with you lot in the US etc, but ping would be horrible









Add my nick







Bored of running around in **** squads full of snipers and lone wanderers.


----------



## umeris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


try shift+tab once. Steam overlay doesnt work properly but it is trying. If you hit esc and view the menus, hit shift+tab and you will notice the mouse cursor changes. That means it is in that overlay mode, so then if you hit shift+tab again, it should go back to the standard bad company mouse cursor and you should be ok.


i am not using steam, downloaded from OCN torrent. it worked just fine before the beta patch thing, just started after.


----------



## Zerkk

I can't seem to play at 1920x1080, it takes a big toll on my FPS (~20) but I can play at 1680x1050. FPS is ~45 with 2x aa, 4x af, vsync on and most settings on Medium. Some are on high but I can't recall which ones. I guess that's not to bad for my setup...


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zerkk*


I can't seem to play at 1920x1080, it takes a big toll on my FPS (~20) but I can play at 1680x1050. FPS is ~45 with 2x aa, 4x af, vsync on and most settings on Medium. Some are on high but I can't recall which ones. I guess that's not to bad for my setup...


I've been playing 1920x1200 with AA off and everything on low and I think it still looks pretty good. I'm not crazy about graphics like most people are though. I even went down to 1680x1050 and turned everything on high (still no AA) and thought it looked about the same.


----------



## The Mad Mule

I hope you guys know that they said the High textures and whatnot are not implemented in the beta.


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule* 
I hope you guys know that they said the High textures and whatnot are not implemented in the beta.

Where did they say that? I totally missed it.


----------



## Frosty88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zerkk* 
Where did they say that? I totally missed it.

I've read that a few times on this forum and I think the Steam forum. Here's what a quick Google search came up with: http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...c-pc-beta.html


----------



## DuckieHo

Quick questions....

Does ammo/medic packs work if you just hold it (like in BF2142) or do you have to throw it down near others?

I assume enemy packs work on you as well?


----------



## Frosty88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


Quick questions....

Does ammo/medic packs work if you just hold it (like in BF2142) or do you have to throw it down near others?

I assume enemy packs work on you as well?


Good question...I haven't actually tested that. I think you have to throw them on the ground in this Battlefield. Who knows, maybe the full release will include that. I'm pretty sure you are able to pick up enemy ammo/medic packs but I haven't specifically taken note.


----------



## murderbymodem

I remember reading that enemy medic packs can heal you. I'm not sure about the rest though.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


Quick questions....

Does ammo/medic packs work if you just hold it (like in BF2142) or do you have to throw it down near others?

I assume enemy packs work on you as well?


QQ
Are you going to buy this DuckieHo?
I wouldn't mind getting the massacre on like the good old 2142 days


----------



## PickledStiff

Holding an ammo pack or medkit does not resupply/heal. You have to throw em.
Pretty sure enemy ammo crate can resupply you, no clue about medkits.


----------



## 428cobra

hi can someone help me with this game i can run it just fine with windows 7 but my brother has xp service pack 3 and he cant get past the loading screen it just locks up his game is patched but it just wont play his rig could play it i know that i sold it to him lol and help plz thx


----------



## t3lancer2006

Are you loading from steam?


----------



## xquisit

I sure hope they fix the flickering with multiple GPU setups.
They should add a cancel button when searching for games, so I can cancel right away to go to favorites (There is an easy way, but still it wold be nice).


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xquisit* 
I sure hope they fix the flickering with multiple GPU setups.
They should add a cancel button when searching for games, so I can cancel right away to go to favorites (There is an easy way, but still it wold be nice).

I have found a small work around for this.

Instead of clicking Multiplayer at the top, click the Server tab on the right. This takes you straight to your History. There's also a favourite tab there too. Although it DOES load history straight away, it only takes seconds.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
I have found a small work around for this.

Instead of clicking Multiplayer at the top, click the Server tab on the right. This takes you straight to your History. There's also a favourite tab there too. Although it DOES load history straight away, it only takes seconds.

Yeah, that's what I mean that there is an easier way in parenthesis. Thanks for replying, so others now know exactly what I mean.


----------



## mtbiker033

oh man just played some epic rounds. laying mines around the first B objective and watching fast plant guys go flipping through the air lol. I think I like playing with the mines better than the missile launcher, people never look for them.

same round, my buddy and I were in the B pit, he was closer to the top and here comes the tank driving right into the pit, he got road killed but I crouched and was under the tank, the guy jumped out and I got into the tank!! LMAO blew him away and we went on to a full hold on the first two objectives!!!

I <3 this game!


----------



## l4n b0y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*


**** I spawned with the wrong gun
*runs out into the open*
*boom*
You died
...

Revived!
*runs out into the open*
*boom*
You died
...

Revived!
FFFFUUUUUUU


i get cussed alot for this, i always play as medic, and most of the time i don't notice


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


Quick questions....

Does ammo/medic packs work if you just hold it (like in BF2142) or do you have to throw it down near others?

I assume enemy packs work on you as well?


I was holding a pack next to my squad member have he used his RPG shots, didn't get points, once I dropped it, it worked.

And yes, the packs work for everyone


----------



## kilrbe3

Anyone else having flickering textures on guns/sea (land sometimes)?

Was reading its due to CF.
Using 9.12 hotfix

EDIT: Also can't get MSi Afterburner On Screen Display to work with BC2, but works with every other game of mine


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Anyone else having flickering textures on guns/sea (land sometimes)?

Was reading its due to CF.
Using 9.12 hotfix

EDIT: Also can't get MSi Afterburner On Screen Display to work with BC2, but works with every other game of mine


yes, flickering is due to CF, turning catalyst AI will fix it but most say in return you get mouse lag so i prefer the flicker.

also on screen display doesnt work, something to do with the direct x used, i know steam fixed their overlay with a beta version of steam right now.


----------



## Explicit

I just played a game as attackers, and it was easily the best game I've ever played.

Assault Class. Saiga Shotty, M1911 Pistol, C4, +Extra C4.

Right off the start, I ride the ATV down and blow up B. I spawn on a teammate after I die there who was right next to A, walk right in, toss C4, blow up A. I die there, spawn on a teammate near the next A, throw C4 on it, BOOM, A is already blown up. I throw an ammo pack, replenish my Doomsticks, rush over to B, throw the C4, BOOM, I've already beaten half of the map.

Now some guy starts crying that I'm "jewing the points with C4" and ironically enough, his name was "Lolumad?". So I throw C4 onto the jeep/turret vehicle thing at the third point, drive it straight into B's wall and blow up that point in one go. I died, but eventually made it back to A, planted the charge, threw 3 C4, blew them up, threw another 3, blew those up, and the THIRD STAGE WAS DONE!

Of course, now I was feeling sorry for those poor defenders. I just rushed through 3 stages of their map with little-to-no-effort. So I rush the B point, killing like, 5 people with my shotty/pistol-mad-dash to B, plant the bomb to let everybody know it's about to go down, then Repeat my 3x3 blowing up of B.

I then proceeded to sit back and let my team take care of A.

tl;dr C4 is ridiculously overpowered and ridiculously fun.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Explicit*


I just played a game as attackers, and it was easily the best game I've ever played.

Assault Class. Saiga Shotty, M1911 Pistol, C4, +Extra C4.

Right off the start, I ride the ATV down and blow up B. I spawn on a teammate after I die there who was right next to A, walk right in, toss C4, blow up A. I die there, spawn on a teammate near the next A, throw C4 on it, BOOM, A is already blown up. I throw an ammo pack, replenish my Doomsticks, rush over to B, throw the C4, BOOM, I've already beaten half of the map.

Now some guy starts crying that I'm "jewing the points with C4" and ironically enough, his name was "Lolumad?". So I throw C4 onto the jeep/turret vehicle thing at the third point, drive it straight into B's wall and blow up that point in one go. I died, but eventually made it back to A, planted the charge, threw 3 C4, blew them up, threw another 3, blew those up, and the THIRD STAGE WAS DONE!

Of course, now I was feeling sorry for those poor defenders. I just rushed through 3 stages of their map with little-to-no-effort. So I rush the B point, killing like, 5 people with my shotty/pistol-mad-dash to B, plant the bomb to let everybody know it's about to go down, then Repeat my 3x3 blowing up of B.

I then proceeded to sit back and let my team take care of A.

tl;dr C4 is ridiculously overpowered and ridiculously fun.


Well played.

Defenders can ***** about the C4 being overpowered, but when *YOU'RE NOT WATCHING/COVERING A BOMB SITE, EXPECT IT TO GET BLOWN UP*. How can you ***** about something being overpowered? A C4 is an explosive. It's pretty much overpowered by nature.

Learn to defend, imo.


----------



## billboe20

Hehe, been looking for a beta key everywherre xD. Anyone know where I can find one?
Nice thread btw


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Well played.

Defenders can ***** about the C4 being overpowered, but when *YOU'RE NOT WATCHING/COVERING A BOMB SITE, EXPECT IT TO GET BLOWN UP*. How can you ***** about something being overpowered? A C4 is an explosive. It's pretty much overpowered by nature.

Learn to defend, imo.


EXACTLY my opinion.

i really like blowing thing up with c4, but when i play against a team that actually defends the com station, its much much harder to achieve.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Explicit* 
I just played a game as attackers, and it was easily the best game I've ever played.

Assault Class. Saiga Shotty, M1911 Pistol, C4, +Extra C4.

Right off the start, I ride the ATV down and blow up B. I spawn on a teammate after I die there who was right next to A, walk right in, toss C4, blow up A. I die there, spawn on a teammate near the next A, throw C4 on it, BOOM, A is already blown up. I throw an ammo pack, replenish my Doomsticks, rush over to B, throw the C4, BOOM, I've already beaten half of the map.

Now some guy starts crying that I'm "jewing the points with C4" and ironically enough, his name was "Lolumad?". So I throw C4 onto the jeep/turret vehicle thing at the third point, drive it straight into B's wall and blow up that point in one go. I died, but eventually made it back to A, planted the charge, threw 3 C4, blew them up, threw another 3, blew those up, and the THIRD STAGE WAS DONE!

Of course, now I was feeling sorry for those poor defenders. I just rushed through 3 stages of their map with little-to-no-effort. So I rush the B point, killing like, 5 people with my shotty/pistol-mad-dash to B, plant the bomb to let everybody know it's about to go down, then Repeat my 3x3 blowing up of B.

I then proceeded to sit back and let my team take care of A.

tl;dr C4 is ridiculously overpowered and ridiculously fun.

First of all, Assault class does not have C4 Recon does. Recon does not give ammo so I have no idea how you did some of these things in your story, but..

cool story bro!


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
First of all, Assault class does not have C4 Recon does. Recon does not give ammo so I have no idea how you did some of these things in your story, but..

cool story bro!









With a shotgun equipped you get c4.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


With a shotgun equipped you get c4.


really? and can you take 6 c4 units with you? like recon does. didnt know that.

BTW, i was just playing and i stopped a recon trying to blow up "A" 4 times in a row. then i got fed up since i was the only one doing something, the rest of my team was just camping, and i quited.

my point beeing, that if you watch out for the c4, its easy to stop.

has anyone else noticed that points for killing sometimes do net register if you are dead? i threw a granade, someone killed me, and the explosion killed a guy, i got the +50 message but my score was exactly the same. then i killed two guys, and i died. i got an assist kill message +20, but those +20 did not register either.

but this does not happen always, since sometimes when i blow up the coms with the c4, if im underfire, i just blow it up even if im near, but i do score those points even if im dead.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
really? and can you take 6 c4 units with you? like recon does. didnt know that.


Not sure if you get 6. I know there is a unlock/gadget/specialization that gives you more rockets/explosives. Not sure if it lets you equip it as a Assault though. But you could just drop a ammo box and refill it all anyway...(Like if you only had 3-4, throw the 3, refill.)


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


Not sure if you get 6. I know there is a unlock/gadget/specialization that gives you more rockets/explosives. Not sure if it lets you equip it as a Assault though. But you could just drop a ammo box and refill it all anyway...(Like if you only had 3-4, throw the 3, refill.)


ill take a look at it next time i play, could be very interesting to be assault with c4. (but refilling the c4 takes for ever, i dont know why)

but really my favorite class is recon for attack. equiped with tommy gun, c4 + extra c4 and the movement detector, its just really good.

As defender, i really like medic, with the shotgun or the tommy gun.


----------



## allenottawa

Man, I totally suck. I've never played a Battlefield game before. Any tips on how not to get p0wned?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenottawa*


Man, I totally suck. I've never played a Battlefield game before. Any tips on how not to get p0wned?


THIS thread may help you

The best tip i can give you is to forget how you play other online games. Always fire looking through the iron sight and DO NOT SPRAY, 2 or 3 bullets at a time from your gun, even if you die because you are to slow doing this, it will build up, until when you can kill without spraying.

if enemy is REALLY close to you, knife him, its much better than shooting.

dont give away your position, ie dont shoot someone you know you are going to miss.

and of course, PERSEVERANCE.

i played the first day the beta came out and i totally sucked, now im much better, i liked the game so i kept on trying.

take a look at that thread, it has nice tips, some of them really helped me out.

EDIT: another good hint is to be flexible, if you see that there is a tank in the way, killing everyone, switch to engineer and shoot rockets at it, dont wait for other to do it, because sometimes it just never happens.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenottawa*


Man, I totally suck. I've never played a Battlefield game before. Any tips on how not to get p0wned?



Don't feel bad I'm having a tough time as well and I've played other Battlefield games and they aren't this fast paced, Sometimes I spawn and dead all in 3 feet it's either keep moving, hide or get hit by a snipers bullet.

Even ground pounding in BF2 I have more kills then deaths when it comes to the assault rifle or other hand held weapons, guess it's going to take me a minute to adjust, LOL


----------



## Maian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
Not sure if you get 6. I know there is a unlock/gadget/specialization that gives you more rockets/explosives. Not sure if it lets you equip it as a Assault though. But you could just drop a ammo box and refill it all anyway...(Like if you only had 3-4, throw the 3, refill.)

Yes, you still get the full six with equipped spec as an assault class.

I prefer using the Assault class with a Thompson, M1911, and C4 with the specs (more C4 and more explosive damage) because of the re-supply ability the Assault class has.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allenottawa* 
Man, I totally suck. I've never played a Battlefield game before. Any tips on how not to get p0wned?

- Keep moving. Don't stand still ever. Even as a sniper you should keep moving unless you have good cover. Good cover meaning somewhere where people don't usually snipe from. If it is, chances are someone is targeting you even if you're still. When I snipe, I look for the used spots first to pick off other snipers.

- Use the knife. It's good and quick to use in BC2. Only if your point blank of course, but it's more effective then off loading 20 bullets while running around each other in circles. Unless you have a shotgun.

- About to die from 2 or more people within 10m or so, noce chance of survival? Chuck a grenade before you die... Revenge kill points







Again, can be done quickly in BC2.

- Always use the right mouse button to aim. You won't hit jack from the hip!

- Small bursts for longer ranges. Many times I've beaten the other guy because he is using almost full auto and I've used a couple of well aimed bursts. Don't panic!

- If you have a gaming mouse, map some weapons to it. Useful for pulling out the grenade launcher as Assault Class. Whatever suits your preference.

- Don't attempt to fly if you can't annoying to those who can and whom ever you've just killed in the passenger seat!

- Use side routes. Just because everyone else is going head on, don't. Use their stupidity to your advantage and sneak round. I can often make the first bomb site (House) within 30 seconds of game start with no opposition by taking the Quad to the ridge going RIGHT to the right side and sprinting through, then slashing my way into the house when I'm right in line with it.

- Don't move into the line of fire. Big targets or groups of people are going to be getting alot of flak, avoid running near them, as there's plenty of stray bullets.

- Throw down supply packs. First Aid and Ammo. Very helpful to others, gets you points too.

- Don't camp. Especially with the new Kill Camera. The person who you killed is likely to come straight to their killer's location, if they are able. Unless you find a good spot inaccessible to the enemy. Such as near the start of the pipe line, where there's only one road into the village to attack. I got loads of sniper kills there yesterday. However I had to move once a couple of snipers kept attacking me there...

- Considering the new COD style health, hide when taking too much fire. Similarly, if you're taking a few shots with no known shooter location, run! It sounds obvious, but there's habits I've had to get rid of over the years of playing the BF series. You always think you can kill the other guy before you die. You can't...

- When sneaking to far out objectives, you DON'T have to shoot everyone if they haven't seen you. Often, as mentioned before, the dead guy will come straight back to the location upon his respawn, more so if he thinks you are close to an objective point. At least I would anyway...

- In tanks/APCs, use cover. These vehicles can last ages if you don't treat them like they are invincible. Also thanks to the destructible scenery, you can't hide from the shells now. In BF2 you had to charge it around because everyone hid. Now you can keep your distance and blast from afar, taking much less damage, and have a better chance at reacting to Anti Tank missiles.

- Squads: work together in them! Too many people join one and run off on their own. This isn't an arcade style shooter! SO much more can be achieved in a well balanced squad, that cover and follow each other. Although don't stay too close to each other, otherwise tanks and grenades will kill you all.

Well, that's all I can think of now. I've only played this for about 10 hours, so can't fully comment on all the weapons, but I have been playing the BF series since BF1942, so I think my tactics are good enough to advise









Can't believe I just sat and typed that out tbh


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
- Keep moving. Don't stand still ever. Even as a sniper you should keep moving unless you have good cover. Good cover meaning somewhere where people don't usually snipe from. If it is, chances are someone is targeting you even if you're still. When I snipe, I look for the used spots first to pick off other snipers.

- Use the knife. It's good and quick to use in BC2. Only if your point blank of course, but it's more effective then off loading 20 bullets while running around each other in circles. Unless you have a shotgun.

- About to die from 2 or more people within 10m or so, noce chance of survival? Chuck a grenade before you die... Revenge kill points







Again, can be done quickly in BC2.

- Always use the right mouse button to aim. You won't hit jack from the hip!

- Small bursts for longer ranges. Many times I've beaten the other guy because he is using almost full auto and I've used a couple of well aimed bursts. Don't panic!

- If you have a gaming mouse, map some weapons to it. Useful for pulling out the grenade launcher as Assault Class. Whatever suits your preference.

- Don't attempt to fly if you can't annoying to those who can and whom ever you've just killed in the passenger seat!

- Use side routes. Just because everyone else is going head on, don't. Use their stupidity to your advantage and sneak round. I can often make the first bomb site (House) within 30 seconds of game start with no opposition by taking the Quad to the ridge going RIGHT to the right side and sprinting through, then slashing my way into the house when I'm right in line with it.

- Don't move into the line of fire. Big targets or groups of people are going to be getting alot of flak, avoid running near them, as there's plenty of stray bullets.

- Throw down supply packs. First Aid and Ammo. Very helpful to others, gets you points too.

- Don't camp. Especially with the new Kill Camera. The person who you killed is likely to come straight to their killer's location, if they are able. Unless you find a good spot inaccessible to the enemy. Such as near the start of the pipe line, where there's only one road into the village to attack. I got loads of sniper kills there yesterday. However I had to move once a couple of snipers kept attacking me there...

- Considering the new COD style health, hide when taking too much fire. Similarly, if you're taking a few shots with no known shooter location, run! It sounds obvious, but there's habits I've had to get rid of over the years of playing the BF series. You always think you can kill the other guy before you die. You can't...

- When sneaking to far out objectives, you DON'T have to shoot everyone if they haven't seen you. Often, as mentioned before, the dead guy will come straight back to the location upon his respawn, more so if he thinks you are close to an objective point. At least I would anyway...

- In tanks/APCs, use cover. These vehicles can last ages if you don't treat them like they are invincible. Also thanks to the destructible scenery, you can't hide from the shells now. In BF2 you had to charge it around because everyone hid. Now you can keep your distance and blast from afar, taking much less damage, and have a better chance at reacting to Anti Tank missiles.

- Squads: work together in them! Too many people join one and run off on their own. This isn't an arcade style shooter! SO much more can be achieved in a well balanced squad, that cover and follow each other. Although don't stay too close to each other, otherwise tanks and grenades will kill you all.

Well, that's all I can think of now. I've only played this for about 10 hours, so can't fully comment on all the weapons, but I have been playing the BF series since BF1942, so I think my tactics are good enough to advise









Can't believe I just sat and typed that out tbh









Great post


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenottawa*


Man, I totally suck. I've never played a Battlefield game before. Any tips on how not to get p0wned?


Don't apply MW2 tactics. This game takes serious skill, not only to aim effectively, but also to work as a squad/team to ultimately win.

Camping won't get you far in BC2.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Don't apply MW2 tactics. This game takes serious skill, not only to aim effectively, but also to work as a squad/team to ultimately win.

Camping won't get you far in BC2.


That is one thing I have noticed, BC2 rewards good team play


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


That is one thing I have noticed, BC2 rewards good team play










So it should









I get so bored of joining squads who don't work as one.

However, I have noticed they aren't as useful in defence. Perhaps I just haven't been in a decent one to defend. Whilst attacking, though, a good squad can very quickly destroy objectives.


----------



## Radiix

I thought this was pretty cool.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Has anyone killed anybody whilst parachuting in?

I managed to hit someone with the sniper yesterday, but no kill. Didn't think it was worthy of screen shot.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
Has anyone killed anybody whilst parachuting in?

I managed to hit someone with the sniper yesterday, but no kill. Didn't think it was worthy of screen shot.

If I have the medic class I spray the battlefield when I parachute in, I sometimes hit people but no kills.


----------



## KG363

Is is just me, or do your movement keys seem to get stuck? Only in BC2, When I walk and let go of the WASD, I keep on moving. Sometimes


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
Is is just me, or do your movement keys seem to get stuck? Only in BC2, When I walk and let go of the WASD, I keep on moving. Sometimes

The only time I noticed that happening to me was when I was using the 'Join now' button and getting connected to high latency servers.

Lag maybe?

Radix: do you play on European servers by any chance? I could've sworn I've had my head blown off by a 'Radix' over the last few days...


----------



## Chaos Assasson

every time i hit join now i either get put in a multiplay.co.uk server or an ea moscow server.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenottawa*


Man, I totally suck. I've never played a Battlefield game before. Any tips on how not to get p0wned?


Also another thing join half full servers so not as many people are shooting at you


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


The only time I noticed that happening to me was when I was using the 'Join now' button and getting connected to high latency servers.

Lag maybe?

Radix: do you play on European servers by any chance? I could've sworn I've had my head blown off by a 'Radix' over the last few days...


I think you're totally right. The only time I was getting it was when I was on European servers.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Is is just me, or do your movement keys seem to get stuck? Only in BC2, When I walk and let go of the WASD, I keep on moving. Sometimes


I've had that. I was in a particularly good squad, all together etc. So I commented "Awesome squad! As I followed behind. However for what ever reason the left key got stuck and I drifted to the left for 20 second until death, leaving my perfect squad to their fate :/

As for parachuting in... Has anyone experienced starting with no para? It happened twice, except the first time I didn't realise until I hit the floor


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


I've had that. I was in a particularly good squad, all together etc. So I commented "Awesome squad! As I followed behind. However for what ever reason the left key got stuck and I drifted to the left for 20 second until death, leaving my perfect squad to their fate :/

As for parachuting in... Has anyone experienced starting with no para? It happened twice, except the first time I didn't realise until I hit the floor










Well you always have that possibility of your parachute not opening when you jump out of a plane...


----------



## bucdan

yea, working in a squad is only good when you are squaded with people you know. either than that the squad is really just used for a good spawn.


----------



## BreakDown

can you actually spawn where your squad is?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


can you actually spawn where your squad is?


You can spawn on individual squad members.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


Well you always have that possibility of your parachute not opening when you jump out of a plane...










Ah of course. It's not a bug it's a FEATURE!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


You can spawn on individual squad members.


It's actually quite a good idea, keeps it very fast paced. You can swap squad when you're dead though. Encourages squad hoping for spawn, which you couldn't do in BF2/2142.

Not feeling the Medic kit this time round! Heavy weapons suck. However I am very much liking the Engineer set... Especially now I have the Scar unlocked, it's a pretty good "Assault" weapon. It used to be that Engineer was a massive sacrifice to general combat. I can still kick ass with a Scar ;D


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


You can spawn on individual squad members.


i had no clue, how do you do this?


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


i had no clue, how do you do this?


Click their name in the spawn box, under the map.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Click their name in the spawn box, under the map.


many thanks!


----------



## XxG3nexX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
Is is just me, or do your movement keys seem to get stuck? Only in BC2, When I walk and let go of the WASD, I keep on moving. Sometimes

Its your lycosa, google it, its a known issue. I've got the same problem. I think I read theonly real way to fix the problem is rma. Until then just unplug it and plug it back in.


----------



## Noir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


Well you always have that possibility of your parachute not opening when you jump out of a plane...










You can use the spacebar to deploy your chute. You can also use this when you are on the Helicopter.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


i had no clue, how do you do this?


You can also click on the map that has your squad location

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Is is just me, or do your movement keys seem to get stuck? Only in BC2, When I walk and let go of the WASD, I keep on moving. Sometimes


It happens to me sometimes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Don't apply MW2 tactics. This game takes serious skill, not only to aim effectively, but also to work as a squad/team to ultimately win.

Camping won't get you far in BC2.


At first i was using COD4 tactics. Im a rusher with one of the best knife skills in Garena PH room.

The first time I played I kept rushing in and hiding from shots. I realized that you die quickly here hahaha. ALso I dont know if the lag is the reason but Is there a delay whn you knife? I seem to have a delay about a second before knifing unlike COD4 or COD6.

I am playing in NFO San jose Server since it has the lowest ping for me. 170-180. Not really my preferred ping but better than nothing.

Oh I like being a medic hahah.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxG3nexX* 
Its your lycosa, google it, its a known issue. I've got the same problem. I think I read theonly real way to fix the problem is rma. Until then just unplug it and plug it back in.

its not his keyboard its a known issue in the beta. I get it and all i have to do is shift + tab twice and it fixes itself.

I have a Saitek Cyborg 1st gen
my friend has a Saitek Eclipse II both do it


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
its not his keyboard its a known issue in the beta. I get it and all i have to do is shift + tab twice and it fixes itself.

I have a Saitek Cyborg 1st gen
my friend has a Saitek Eclipse II both do it

This is a known issue that DICE is aware of.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

will the steam overlay be fixed in the final release?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


will the steam overlay be fixed in the final release?


I have no proof, but I would bet â‚¬20 on it


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


will the steam overlay be fixed in the final release?


It is fixed.
http://www.totalgamingnetwork.com/sh...Company-2-Beta


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


It is fixed.
http://www.totalgamingnetwork.com/sh...Company-2-Beta


Somebody owes me â‚¬20...


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Noir*


I am playing in NFO San jose Server since it has the lowest ping for me. 170-180. Not really my preferred ping but better than nothing.

Oh I like being a medic hahah.


You just gotta look for better servers. I can get on some Chicago servers where I get a ping from 20-60 ms.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
It is fixed.
http://www.totalgamingnetwork.com/sh...Company-2-Beta

thats for dx11 cards


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
thats for dx11 cards

Actually I'm using the Steam Client beta and my overlay works and I only have a 4850.


----------



## JMT668

just won a beta key woop woop!


----------



## Chaos Assasson

well i have the non steam version so idk


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Noir* 
I am playing in NFO San jose Server since it has the lowest ping for me. 170-180. Not really my preferred ping but better than nothing.

I always pick a server with 30-50ms. Is 170-180 the best out of the list for you?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMT668* 
just won a beta key woop woop!

Woop woop









Add me to your friends list! Myself and a buddy play most nights. In-game name is _Threefeet_, surprisingly enough...


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


This is a known issue that DICE is aware of.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


its not his keyboard its a known issue in the beta. I get it and all i have to do is shift + tab twice and it fixes itself.

I have a Saitek Cyborg 1st gen
my friend has a Saitek Eclipse II both do it


It did it for me as well, use the steam client beta/or disable steam-in game. And it won't happen anymore.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


will the steam overlay be fixed in the final release?


The overlay works just fine on Windows XP. Its just not working on Windows 7 because of Dx11 I believe. I also don't think it's working on Windows Vista because of DX10.1

If you open up the mygames page, go into the options, there is a thing that says do you want to participate in the beta? I can't remember the exact steps from there but basically you WANT to participate in the Steam Client Beta and it will fix the issue with the overlay.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I always pick a server with 30-50ms. Is 170-180 the best out of the list for you?

Woop woop









Add me to your friends list! Myself and a buddy play most nights. In-game name is _Threefeet_, surprisingly enough...



I don't even get pings...I've disabled my Windows Firewall. I guess I have to open some ports. >_< My Belkin Router's firewall is disabled. >_>


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AIpha*


It did it for me as well, use the steam client beta/or disable steam-in game. And it won't happen anymore.

The overlay works just fine on Windows XP. Its just not working on Windows 7 because of Dx11 I believe. I also don't think it's working on Windows Vista because of DX10.1

If you open up the mygames page, go into the options, there is a thing that says do you want to participate in the beta? I can't remember the exact steps from there but basically you WANT to participate in the Steam Client Beta and it will fix the issue with the overlay.

I don't even get pings...I've disabled my Windows Firewall. I guess I have to open some ports. >_< My Belkin Router's firewall is disabled. >_>


the only pings i get are 999 and they are only shown on the first servers when you open the server browser


----------



## Threefeet

Weird, I haven't opened any ports for this game and I get proper latency values in the server browser. I'm using a Cisco EPC2425 modem/router.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Weird, I haven't opened any ports for this game and I get proper latency values in the server browser. I'm using a Cisco EPC2425 modem/router.


Perhaps UPnP is enabled by default. Like mine. I never have any issues. Well, I do with BC2, but it's Beta. I never had issues with BF2142.


----------



## DuckieHo

16ms ping out of the NYC server.


----------



## mattlyall06

i want to find some hardcore servers but they seem to be few and far between...


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Perhaps UPnP is enabled by default. Like mine. I never have any issues. Well, I do with BC2, but it's Beta. I never had issues with BF2142.


Ah true true, UPnP is enabled on my router.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Perhaps UPnP is enabled by default. Like mine. I never have any issues. Well, I do with BC2, but it's Beta. I never had issues with BF2142.


Upnp is enabled with mine. I can join the servers just fine, won't show a ping before joining it.(At the server browser screen.)


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mattlyall06* 
i want to find some hardcore servers but they seem to be few and far between...

Just look for servers with "Hardcore" in the name. There are a few out there.

IMO Hardcore is the true Battlefield experience.


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Just look for servers with "Hardcore" in the name. There are a few out there.

IMO Hardcore is the true Battlefield experience.


I'm going to try and look for a hardcore server tonight. That's all I play in world at war! I find it more fun but I'm not sure about hardcore BC2.


----------



## Threefeet

I haven't tried hardcore yet actually, must look it up tonight.

I'm wondering what it'll be like with all the tank shells and 40mm nades flying around though :-/


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I haven't tried hardcore yet actually, must look it up tonight.

I'm wondering what it'll be like with all the tank shells and 40mm nades flying around though :-/


I haven't noticed much difference regarding those. 40mm's don't seem to have a large splash damage anyway. Plus, they are harder to aim with no crosshair.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


I haven't noticed much difference regarding those. 40mm's don't seem to have a large splash damage anyway. Plus, they are harder to aim with no crosshair.


Ah cool, so they maintain the "explosives hurt armour and bullets hurt troops" rule in hardcore too


----------



## NoGuru

Hardcore is just a title, probably the same as the rest.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Hardcore is just a title, probably the same as the rest.


What do you mean? Weapons do far more damage in Hardcore servers. Although I wasn't sure about explosives.


----------



## Microsis

Hardcore BC2 servers:

No crosshair, no minimap, no spotting, players take more damage.

It's way more intense.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
Hardcore BC2 servers:

No crosshair, no minimap, no spotting, players take more damage.

It's way more intense.

I did not know that, thanks


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
Hardcore BC2 servers:

No crosshair, no minimap, no spotting, players take more damage.

It's way more intense.

Oooh no spotting either, nice!

I'll check that out in a few mins thanks









Hope there are good European servers...


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Oooh no spotting either, nice!

I'll check that out in a few mins thanks









Hope there are good European servers...

I've been playing on some NL servers









I even played on a Chicago server and didn't notice much lag more than normal.


----------



## Higgins

Anyone having problems with Steam?

I kept expecting an update to fix this, but i haven't been able to launch the beta via Steam since release. I've redownloaded the game, reinstalled steam, and tried the beta client.


----------



## t3haxle

I just can't get the hang of sniping, idk how far to raise my sights to adjust for bullet drops


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


I just can't get the hang of sniping, idk how far to raise my sights to adjust for bullet drops










hold down the "fire" button and you can see where you bullet hits. You should be able to adjust your shot after that.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Anyone having problems with Steam?

I kept expecting an update to fix this, but i haven't been able to launch the beta via Steam since release. I've redownloaded the game, reinstalled steam, and tried the beta client.


Steam was down for maintenance, maybe that has something to do with it?
http://store.steampowered.com/news/3399/


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
Steam was down for maintenance, maybe that has something to do with it?
http://store.steampowered.com/news/3399/

Maybe that'll fix my issue, but i haven't been able to launch from steam since the beta was released last thursday. The game works fine, but i have to alt+tab out in order to talk with steam friends, etc.


----------



## aFreak

is getting the 4x opt impossible? it requires like 10 million points.


----------



## Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


is getting the 4x opt impossible? it requires like 10 million points.


It's locked from the beta. It will be available in the full game.


----------



## aFreak

ahh ok. i need new guns im sick of the f2000.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aFreak* 
ahh ok. i need new guns im sick of the f2000.

use the xm8, it's a much better weapon. Even though it has a slower rate of fire, it's much more accurate.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3haxle* 
I just can't get the hang of sniping, idk how far to raise my sights to adjust for bullet drops









You'll get the hang of it and after you do


----------



## Nelson2011

Yeah f2000 burns through ammo. i like to use the xm8 with the red dot or with a 40mm shotgun attachment boom lol


----------



## Nelson2011

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
You'll get the hang of it and after you do









I like to use the Chinese sniper with the 4x scope to get up close


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Anyone having problems with Steam?

I kept expecting an update to fix this, but i haven't been able to launch the beta via Steam since release. I've redownloaded the game, reinstalled steam, and tried the beta client.

Why does your steam look so much more awesome than mine does?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Maybe that'll fix my issue, but i haven't been able to launch from steam since the beta was released last thursday. The game works fine, but i have to alt+tab out in order to talk with steam friends, etc.

I don't think the steam in-game interface has ever worked with the beta. Some full, finished games don't like it, and this is just a beta.


----------



## Noir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
I always pick a server with 30-50ms. Is 170-180 the best out of the list for you?

Woop woop









Add me to your friends list! Myself and a buddy play most nights. In-game name is _Threefeet_, surprisingly enough...

Well I am really FAR from the USA so I am fine with it.


----------



## Threefeet

Played HC mode for a few hours last night, graet fun









The lack of spotting makes a huge difference. On regular mode I would scope on a distant misty area, hit spot a few times to pick targets and judge my aim from the red pointer. HC is waaaay more fun!


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
I don't think the steam in-game interface has ever worked with the beta. Some full, finished games don't like it, and this is just a beta.

steam updated and now it works for me


----------



## Microsis

Remote Server Administration Blog


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

^^^^

yaaayy!!


----------



## Noir

What site do i need to post about the game?


----------



## Dom_sufc

Who is XxG3nexX? They added me to friends list, that's all


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Noir*


What site do i need to post about the game?


I presume you mean reporting bugs?

https://www.combattesting.com/

& the forums on battlefield.com


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006* 
Why does your steam look so much more awesome than mine does?

http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...d.php?t=652535

I'm using the "carbon" skin.


----------



## Microsis

YouTube- An Engineer's Guide: The Repair Tool (Battlefield: Bad Company 2) [HD]


----------



## Gabkicks

A buddy of mine gave me his key earlier on this week, and i just bought the game through steam. is there a way for me to give him back his key so he can try it?


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


A buddy of mine gave me his key earlier on this week, and i just bought the game through steam. is there a way for me to give him back his key so he can try it?










Key is tied to an account.

Did Steam offer Beta keys? Don't you get one with it?

You could let him play on your account I suppose. Stats get wiped at the end of the month after Beta.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


A buddy of mine gave me his key earlier on this week, and i just bought the game through steam. is there a way for me to give him back his key so he can try it?










Give him the login details to your account & make a new one for your new beta key. Depends how much of a friend he is









No other way that I know of.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Has anyone found an advantage for the Thompson, other than being useful as Assault class because you can carry C4 with it?

I've used it a few times and it's crap. I thought it was going to be good!


----------



## BreakDown

QUESTION!

Do all of the beta keys work untill the beta is over? im using a key i got from fileplanet, and i liked the game, and pre-ordered it, and i gave the key that comes with the preorder to a friend. will i be cut out before the ones with keys from the preorder?


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
QUESTION!

Do all of the beta keys work untill the beta is over? im using a key i got from fileplanet, and i liked the game, and pre-ordered it, and i gave the key that comes with the preorder to a friend. will i be cut out before the ones with keys from the preorder?

Umm.. no lol


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
Umm.. no lol

just making sure, i know it would be strange but you never know.

thanks anyways.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
Has anyone found an advantage for the Thompson, other than being useful as Assault class because you can carry C4 with it?

I've used it a few times and it's crap. I thought it was going to be good!

I think its pretty crappy too you would think it pretty good with .45 caliber bullets. They need to increase the damage in the retail version


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Has anyone found an advantage for the Thompson, other than being useful as Assault class because you can carry C4 with it?

I've used it a few times and it's crap. I thought it was going to be good!


Try it in a hardcore server and see how it goes. I can't use it in a regular server but destroy with it in hardcore mode.


----------



## murderbymodem

I have yet to be able to find a hardcore server on the list. I really need to look harder, because normal mode is beginning to get ridiculous. I feel like I'm playing Halo 2, putting a whole magazine into a guy only to have him run up and stab me.

(I'm exaggerating, but it really does take about 10 shots to kill someone, and when you only have 20 shots in a magazine it's very hard when there are multiple targets running around)


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Try it in a hardcore server and see how it goes. I can't use it in a regular server but destroy with it in hardcore mode.


Yeah I only play in the HC servers, and have used it there.

Thinking about it, it DOES have a small amount of recoil. I guess that adds to accuracy effectively. It's not the beast in close quarters as I expected, pretty much any decent automatic unlock beats it. They used to clear trenches with this thing, cmon!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


I have yet to be able to find a hardcore server on the list. I really need to look harder, because normal mode is beginning to get ridiculous. I feel like I'm playing Halo 2, putting a whole magazine into a guy only to have him run up and stab me.

(I'm exaggerating, but it really does take about 10 shots to kill someone, and when you only have 20 shots in a magazine it's very hard when there are multiple targets running around)


Hmm, I know there's some Chicago ones, seen a few myself. So that might be another word to look out for lol.


----------



## Gill..

Remember the beta is only a single map...People are completely mastering it..sometimes you're on teams that dominate on assualt...some on defense...some on different portions of the map - but it's a single map....and all the same people are playing huge amounts of time against each other on this same area...

Wait until all the maps are in...it will be mayhem.....

Plus, once mastered - think of a poor noob stepping into the game 6 months in....,


----------



## BreakDown

Is (ratbag)101 from OCN?

today i played an epic match, i was on a full server, when the next round starts i see that only one person on my squad is left, i check out and everyone left the game, except for me and (ratbag)101. we were 2 against 10 (some of the other team also left).

well, we won! 2 against ten on attack, and we won!

and the oppenets were not complete idiots, i mean, we were about to loose untill we managed to finally take down the apache, epic moments. great game.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
Is (ratbag)101 from OCN?

today i played an epic match, i was on a full server, when the next round starts i see that only one person on my squad is left, i check out and everyone left the game, except for me and (ratbag)101. we were 2 against 10 (some of the other team also left).

well, we won! 2 against ten on attack, and we won!

and the oppenets were not complete idiots, i mean, we were about to loose untill we managed to finally take down the apache, epic moments. great game.

Nice!

I like those small battles. Earlier it was 2v2, and we all agreed no vehicles. For about 2 hours we had it out infantry only style! It was really fun. Very frustrating though when attacking.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
Has anyone found an advantage for the Thompson, other than being useful as Assault class because you can carry C4 with it?

I've used it a few times and it's crap. I thought it was going to be good!

the thomson is good for the recon, when im on attack, i use the recon, because he has 6 C4 units, and motion sensor device. so im not going to go and plant C4 on the coms with a sniper rifle, i would get killed. so i carry the thomson. really handy. sometimes i carry a shotgun, but its only goot at short range. plus i cant carry a pistol because i carry the tracer gun.

so its handy. not the best, but better than nothing.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
the thomson is good for the recon, when im on attack, i use the recon, because he has 6 C4 units, and motion sensor device. so im not going to go and plant C4 on the coms with a sniper rifle, i would get killed. so i carry the thomson. really handy. sometimes i carry a shotgun, but its only goot at short range. plus i cant carry a pistol because i carry the tracer gun.

so its handy. not the best, but better than nothing.

Good tactic. You carry the Tracer Gun? Does this mean others can lock onto Tracers you've placed?


----------



## The Mad Mule

You guys know how in the first part of the map, the defenders like to camp underneath the cliff of where the attacking snipers like to hang out?

Well lately I've been taking the liberty of actually running up into their base and gunning down the snipers up there...there's usually one or two who flip out.









I very rarely make to back down alive thanks to that stupid timer, but just -10 is worth the +100-200 points I get up there.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


You guys know how in the first part of the map, the defenders like to camp underneath the cliff of where the attacking snipers like to hang out?

Well lately I've been taking the liberty of actually running up into their base and gunning down the snipers up there...there's usually one or two who flip out.









I very rarely make to back down alive thanks to that stupid timer, but just -10 is worth the +100-200 points I get up there.










yes me and my friends do that if there are a lot of snipers and see who can get the most dog-tags plus we have 1 guy at the bottom with the defibs so you knife a guy and then jump down before you die and get resuscitated at the bottom


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Good tactic. You carry the Tracer Gun? Does this mean others can lock onto Tracers you've placed?


i believe so, im not completely sure although. but everytime i trace something i tell my team, or sometimes they tell me to trace a tank. maybe someone could confirm this?


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


yes me and my friends do that if there are a lot of snipers and see who can get the most dog-tags plus we have 1 guy at the bottom with the defibs so you knife a guy and then jump down before you die and get resuscitated at the bottom


Dude, that's a great idea. I never thought of that. +REP


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Dude, that's a great idea. I never thought of that. +REP










the snipers never expect it either


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Good tactic. You carry the Tracer Gun? Does this mean others can lock onto Tracers you've placed?


i asked on the EA forums, and they have just be replied.

yes, anyone can lock to anyones dart, BUT the one who trew the dart has to be alive. kind of odd realy, but understandable.

this is the question and the answer form the forum:

Quote:



Quote:



battlefield.BreakDown wrote:
I have a question.

can other lock to your traced objectives?

Example, can i carry the tracer gun, shoot it at an enemy tank, and have anohter person locking to my dart?


Yes sir.

Apache fired darts can also be locked onto by ground troops and vice versa. You can also mark emplacements, HMGs, ATs, etc.

Anyone try marking crates yet?

Also, I have discovered that the only way to remove a dart is to kill the guy that marked you. Has anyone else found another way to remove them? I've tried the power tool without much luck... I have not tried to use the power tool directly on dart though.

IMO the dart should be disabled after a rocket is fired at it. Not sure how the dart is able to survive, but the tank is not. Either way, not really a big deal.


EDIT: BTW smoke cancels the dart, if i shoot a dart at a tank, and the tank passes where there is lost of smoke, the dart will be not usefull.


----------



## Radiix

*Bad Company 2 Tactical Field Manual
*
It gives you info on the weapons, vehicles, maps and tactics.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


i asked on the EA forums, and they have just be replied.

yes, anyone can lock to anyones dart, BUT the one who trew the dart has to be alive. kind of odd realy, but understandable.

this is the question and the answer form the forum:

EDIT: BTW smoke cancels the dart, if i shoot a dart at a tank, and the tank passes where there is lost of smoke, the dart will be not usefull.


Thanks for the effort on that one







Definitely useful information. I think I'm going to have to go full on nerd for this game and get a headset to make use of these features







+REP by the way!

On a side note, for all those looking for the HARDCORE Severs, click the link in my sig. Lets get them populated!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


*Bad Company 2 Tactical Field Manual
*
It gives you info on the weapons, vehicles, maps and tactics.


I entered my gamertag into the site to see if I had enough MW2 "combat experience" and apparently I'm not ready for "ultimate prestige".

It seems third prestige with a k/d ratio of 1.38 isn't enough combat experience









Luckily enough my terrible BC2 stats have proved me worthy...









Thanks for the link though, pretty cool intel +rep


----------



## Heavymetal.fan

Quick question, does the uav have a mg?


----------



## elson

No. It has a guided missile.


----------



## Heavymetal.fan

Really cause I saw some guy shooting rapid fire from a uav. Wierd....


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavymetal.fan* 
Really cause I saw some guy shooting rapid fire from a uav. Wierd....

Perhaps someone was shooting it, and you thought the tracers were going the wrong way?


----------



## Microsis

I heard that in the Xbox 360 demo, you can unlock an MG on the UAV...

Anyone got proof?


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
I heard that in the Xbox 360 demo, you can unlock an MG on the UAV...

Anyone got proof?

Yes, PS3 DEMO and 360 DEMO both have 'Alternate Vehicle Weapon' perk, allowing MG on tank for the driver and a MG for the 'Fire Scout' NOT UAV



























Spot the difference?


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
Yes, PS3 DEMO and 360 DEMO both have 'Alternate Vehicle Weapon' perk, allowing MG on tank for the driver and a MG for the 'Fire Scout' NOT UAV









You understand that the "Fire Scout" is a type of UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicle), right?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I hope the Barnes and Noble deal for this game is not a typo.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


You understand that the "Fire Scout" is a type of UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicle), right?


Nope its;

VTUAV

Vertical Land and Take Off










Sorry.
Its the Army brain side of me kicking in..


----------



## allenkane

Speaking of UAVs, I wish they made the UAV like they did in BF2. Being able to fly the UAV and shoot missiles just adds to the console feel IMO.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


I hope the Barnes and Noble deal for this game is not a typo.


I doubt it will be honored. If it's real I'm canceling my steam order and buying it.


----------



## BreakDown

a friend of mine is having issues, he cannot open the game, it will crash, he runs XP.

does he need that patch that was released? if so, where can i get it?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
a friend of mine is having issues, he cannot open the game, it will crash, he runs XP.

does he need that patch that was released? if so, where can i get it?

I don't know if the patch fixes any CTD problems but it's worth a try. There's an updater exe in the bfbc2 main directory that'll update the game.


----------



## BreakDown

Many Thanks.


----------



## Zerkk

Does anyone else get frustrated with the Assault class? The server's I've been playing on are full of them and the only way they kill me is with the 40mm Grenade, it doesn't matter if I'm 2 feet away or a football fields length, it's the only damn thing they use. It's annoying the hell out of me.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zerkk* 
Does anyone else get frustrated with the Assault class? The server's I've been playing on are full of them and the only way they kill me is with the 40mm Grenade, it doesn't matter if I'm 2 feet away or a football fields length, it's the only damn thing they use. It's annoying the hell out of me.

Can be quite annoying but luckily the splash damage is pretty low in comparison to other games.

Switch to medic and blow their heads off


----------



## Zerkk

I don't like medic for some reason, it's the only class I don't have any unlocks for.


----------



## Radiix

First BC2 review by Game Informer is in Print. They reviewed the PS3/360 version and gave it a *95 out of 100*

Quote:

Not content to settle for second place, DICE throws down the gauntlet with Bad Company 2, delivering its best multiplayer package since Battlefield 2 and a remarkably improved single-player campaign that openly mocks its rival while cribbing from them at the same time. [Issue#203, p.84]


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zerkk*


I don't like medic for some reason, it's the only class I don't have any unlocks for.


I was the same until last night. Played the class for about an hour and loved it









There's something satisfying about reviving your teammates under fire.

Also the LMG is a nasty piece of equipment









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


First BC2 review by Game Informer is in Print. They reviewed the PS3/360 version and gave it a *95 out of 100*


Nice









Looking forward to the campaign nearly as much as the MP. Nearly...


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Why is it, that if you shoot an UAV directly through the windshield, it goes down in one go? Why does it even have a windshield?


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*


Why is it, that if you shoot an UAV directly through the windshield, it goes down in one go? Why does it even have a windshield?


Cameras?


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I was the same until last night. Played the class for about an hour and loved it









There's something satisfying about reviving your teammates under fire.

Also the LMG is a nasty piece of equipment









Nice










Me too. I didn't play it much, until recently. I was always the Medic in BF2, loved the class. However to begin with, I really didn't like the Heavy Weapons on BC2. I was too set in my old ways for BF2. In BF2, the Support weapons absolutely suck. Couldn't hit an elephant on full auto at 10m. However in BC2, they are awesome! Very accurate in short bursts, high rate of fire, and good damage. They hardly ever need reloading (Good for Hardcore mode), and are brilliant for close range hip firing in buildings, allowing much quicker reactions. Plus being able to heal yourself, which again is a big bonus in Hardcore mode, where self heal takes _ages _ without a medkit. Very annoying when you're that hurt that the screen goes "super bloomed" with the red around it.

Someone mention the 40mm launched grenade being annoying, try the Hardcore servers. I used to use them all the time in Normal mode. Very easy to aim with the Crosshair, even at long range with practice. In Hardcore mode they are much less used. Added to the fact that less people choose Assault class, as the other weapons are very powerful too. One of the main attractions to the Assault class is the 40mm launcher. It is much harder to use though in HC mode, and it's probably easier to just aim and shoot.

Oh, a little info regarding game balancing and "tuning". I've been reading the EA forums a little. Apparently, the Beta was not the most recent build of the game. They have several, and choose the most STABLE for the Beta, not the most tweaked.

Quote:



Weapon balancing and tuning
When we created the first Closed Beta, we picked the most stable build we had. (Well, you have all seen how well that build fared when it faced the real world...) We had to choose either stability or new content -- and stability won. Due to this, all content in the Closed Beta was some weeks old already at launch.


source


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*


Why is it, that if you shoot an UAV directly through the windshield, it goes down in one go? Why does it even have a windshield?


Midget pilot?

Sorry. "Little" pilot


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Someone mention the 40mm launched grenade being annoying, try the Hardcore servers. I used to use them all the time in Normal mode. Very easy to aim with the Crosshair, even at long range with practice. In Hardcore mode they are much less used. Added to the fact that less people choose Assault class, as the other weapons are very powerful too. One of the main attractions to the Assault class is the 40mm launcher. It is much harder to use though in HC mode, and it's probably easier to just aim and shoot.


Oh I've been looking for some HC servers, that's all I play in world at war, but all the ones I find are over 100 ping. HC + 100 ping = fail.

Thanks for the build information by the way.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Midget pilot?

Sorry. "Little" pilot










What makes it funnier is it came from the guy with a username as "Threefeet"


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


What makes it funnier is it came from the guy with a username as "Threefeet"










LOL

Didn't think of that









Quiet or I'll kick you right in the shin...


----------



## Boyboyd

This looks amazing, i'll be buying this as soon as it's out. Hope to have a new graphics card to play it with by then too


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zerkk*


Oh I've been looking for some HC servers, that's all I play in world at war, but all the ones I find are over 100 ping. HC + 100 ping = fail.

Thanks for the build information by the way.


Where are you from? Check my sig







I've listed all the HC servers (to my knowledge), and made them easily addable to your GameSettings file. Check it out!


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Where are you from? Check my sig







I've listed all the HC servers (to my knowledge), and made them easily addable to your GameSettings file. Check it out!


I'm in good ole Ohio! I'll check out the sig and see if I can find a one, thanks.


----------



## Giac

Am loving the game so far. The only thing that desperately needs fixing is the hbao setting. It puts my cpu at 100load and drops the frames by about 40.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Giac*


Am loving the game so far. The only thing that desperately needs fixing is the hbao setting. It puts my cpu at 100load and drops the frames by about 40.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *EA Forums - DICE Spokesperson*

HBAO is very GPU hungry, resulting in low framerates on high-end machines
We are working on faster versions of the filter.
Closed Beta workaround: disable HBAO. Looks less pretty, runs better.


Source










I don't notice a huge difference anyway. Apparently, all it is, is a type of Ambient Occlusion. What this does is help disguise missing lighting effects in areas where there is none, creating an overall better look. That's why it appears to just make certain things look darker, it's just artificial lighting effects.


----------



## Giac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
Source










I don't notice a huge difference anyway. Apparently, all it is, is a type of Ambient Occlusion. What this does is help disguise missing lighting effects in areas where there is none, creating an overall better look. That's why it appears to just make certain things look darker, it's just artificial lighting effects.

Yes I knew it had something to do with lighting. But to be honest I didn't notice any difference, apart from choppy gameplay lol. Thanks very much for the info


----------



## _02

This is my first foray into the BF series.

I must say that this game sucks you in. I love a lot of the mechanics, and the attention to the graphics and sound are superb.

Where COD4 was awesome but felt like a DM (to me), this honestly feels like a war (to me).


----------



## KarmaKiller

Agreed. I skipped the other BF games. I tried one of them (not sure which one) and it wasn't my thing really.
This game is amazing addicting. I like being able to pick a specific class. Some days I get tired of the same thing over and over again. With this game it seems if I get tired of say sniping, I can move on to medic, or assault, which is almost a completely different strategy then the other classes. Keeps the game fresh for me.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
Agreed. I skipped the other BF games. I tried one of them (not sure which one) and it wasn't my thing really.
This game is amazing addicting. I like being able to pick a specific class. Some days I get tired of the same thing over and over again. With this game it seems if I get tired of say sniping, I can move on to medic, or assault, which is almost a completely different strategy then the other classes. Keeps the game fresh for me.









same here, and not only that, the unlocks gives you diferent strategic approaches aswell. (now i nearly always take the tracer gun with me and if the team is good enough tanks dont last one bit)

plus this is only one game type and one map only... and im still not bored. and i have played nearly everyday since the beta release. i think this is a REALLY good multiplayer. for me its the same revolution in multiplayer like when i fisrt played counter strike. of course im not saying it will replace CS:S. its not the same thing.

my point beeing. i really enjoy this game.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
same here, and not only that, the unlocks gives you diferent strategic approaches aswell. (now i nearly always take the tracer gun with me and if the team is good enough tanks dont last one bit)

plus this is only one game type and one map only... and im still not bored. and i have played nearly everyday since the beta release. i really think this is a REALLY good multiplayer. for me its the same revolution in multiplayer like when i fisrt played counter strike. of course im not saying it will replace CS:S. its not the same thing.

my point beeing. i really enjoy this game.

Yeah, for one map, this game is really good already. I can't wait for more. I'm surprised they'd do the entire beta on one map though. Wouldn't they want to see if the other maps are balanced enough?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


Yeah, for one map, this game is really good already. I can't wait for more. I'm surprised they'd do the entire beta on one map though. Wouldn't they want to see if the other maps are balanced enough?


i dont think they want to try the mpas, but connectivity, etc...

they have been doing multiplayer games very good. Dunno, i suppose they are confident with the maps. (BTW the ps3 has another map).

i really want to see more maps and more play styles. squad rush looks good.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Some questions about Sniper Unlocks:

- the 12x zoom is the same as the stock M24? Or is it not working properly. That sucks if it is. Trying to unlock for ages (Dont use sniper alot) and I thought it'd be much farer than that.

- the only other bolt action sniper you can unlock. What's the point in this rifle? Does it just have more ammo in a mag? Im on HC mode mostly... Other than that, it has same reload, but worse damage and accuracy.

I tested the bullet drop on all 3 snipers, and they all have the same. Interestingly though, the Semi-auto one, is quite accurate from the hip at about 10meters. With a quick trigger finger, it could mean you no longer die as easy if you get caught with your pants down. Going to test to see how far it can be accurate at without using the scope.

Playing by myself on empty servers because no one else is online FTL







Hence the weapon testing


----------



## slickwilly

I like the game so much I preordered it, I have never done this before but I still got the disk , not the dig. download

As for the Sniper scope, the 12X unlock at first glance does appear to be the same as the basic scope but if you compare them from say standing on the rock out cropping
when in attack mode looking at the cement stucture with the mounted heavy machine gun and TOW luncher (Tube launched, Optically tracked, Wire guided missile)
you can see that the objects (enemy sniper heads) appear larger with the 12X scope


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
I like the game so much I preordered it, I have never done this before but I still got the disk , not the dig. download

As for the Sniper scope, the 12X unlock at first glance does appear to be the same as the basic scope but if you compare them from say standing on the rock out cropping
when in attack mode looking at the cement stucture with the mounted heavy machine gun and TOW luncher (Tube launched, Optically tracked, Wire guided missile)
you can see that the objects (enemy sniper heads) appear larger with the 12X scope

Thanks for clearing that up! And I never knew what TOW stood for either


----------



## |mando|

I'm not sure what's limiting me here, but I'm getting around in the mid 40's tops, on pretty much all the settings. >_<
Could anyone else with a 4870 report on their performance?


----------



## Nelson2011

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Some questions about Sniper Unlocks:

- the 12x zoom is the same as the stock M24? Or is it not working properly. That sucks if it is. Trying to unlock for ages (Dont use sniper alot) and I thought it'd be much farer than that.

- the only other bolt action sniper you can unlock. What's the point in this rifle? Does it just have more ammo in a mag? Im on HC mode mostly... Other than that, it has same reload, but worse damage and accuracy.

I tested the bullet drop on all 3 snipers, and they all have the same. Interestingly though, the Semi-auto one, is quite accurate from the hip at about 10meters. With a quick trigger finger, it could mean you no longer die as easy if you get caught with your pants down. Going to test to see how far it can be accurate at without using the scope.

Playing by myself on empty servers because no one else is online FTL







Hence the weapon testing










With the semi auto i like to use the 4x scope so much fun on hc servers


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *|mando|*


I'm not sure what's limiting me here, but I'm getting around in the mid 40's tops, on pretty much all the settings. >_<
Could anyone else with a 4870 report on their performance?


Make sure OBAO(sp?) is turned off.

It is currently very unoptimized and causes a pretty big performance hit.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


With the semi auto i like to use the 4x scope so much fun on hc servers


Yeah it is, had had a few goes with it now









Although I was forced to go on a normal server with it a minute ago. Wow it sucks there. Me vs Medic: I popped off about 5 shots and he eventually killed me, and he had 46% remaining health. This is at point blank almost. What a joke! Please DICE, make HC mandatory in the Retail


----------



## Fusion Racing

Anyone think HC mode is a bit easy? Its a bit far biased in favour of the defending team too when compared to normal - and that was playing against one of the worst teams I've been up against. Joined late and got 14 off 1 while defending then while attacking ended up with 21 off 14, just seemed a lot easier to defend on HC, even as a sniper on my own up close to the other team. Spent most of my time as far forward as there is cover and used my M24 at close range. Perhaps conquest on HC would be a bit better... but I still think the sniper damage needs to go down on HC as its way too easy to kill people.


----------



## _02

Dunno if anyone has brought this up before, and I've yet to get enough into the game to know if it is my poor team or an imbalance...

But what's up with the MCOMM stations being knocked out by long range artillery or sneaky ***** with C4.

I was playing last night and this guy kept obliterating our objectives from unkown reaches of the map with a large tank.

I mean seriously, there weren't even enemy soldiers around and we were steady losing the objectives. One went down, then 15 seconds the other went down. Retreat, repeat.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Dunno if anyone has brought this up before, and I've yet to get enough into the game to know if it is my poor team or an imbalance...

But what's up with the MCOMM stations being knocked out by long range artillery or sneaky ***** with C4.

I was playing last night and this guy kept obliterating our objectives from unkown reaches of the map with a large tank.

I mean seriously, there weren't even enemy soldiers around and we were steady losing the objectives. One went down, then 15 seconds the other went down. Retreat, repeat.


mcoms can be destroyed by damaging it.

5 c4 explosives take it down, and a person can carry up to 6 with unlocks.

the best way to counter it is:
A: never leave a com alone.
B: trace tanks and blow them up, as soon as they appear.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


Anyone think HC mode is a bit easy? Its a bit far biased in favour of the defending team too when compared to normal - and that was playing against one of the worst teams I've been up against. Joined late and got 14 off 1 while defending then while attacking ended up with 21 off 14, just seemed a lot easier to defend on HC, even as a sniper on my own up close to the other team. Spent most of my time as far forward as there is cover and used my M24 at close range. Perhaps conquest on HC would be a bit better... but I still think the sniper damage needs to go down on HC as its way too easy to kill people.


It really depends on the team.....

If anything, the attacking snipers have an advantage over the defends due to elevation.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i just found out you can kill your own mcom station -140 points ftw


----------



## BreakDown

ummmm this gets me thinking about spionage and infiltration


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
It really depends on the team.....

If anything, the attacking snipers have an advantage over the defends due to elevation.

True, but I was able to keep out of their sight while still being able to shoot people running across the other side of the map if needed.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
Dunno if anyone has brought this up before, and I've yet to get enough into the game to know if it is my poor team or an imbalance...

But what's up with the MCOMM stations being knocked out by long range artillery or sneaky ***** with C4.

I was playing last night and this guy kept obliterating our objectives from unkown reaches of the map with a large tank.

I mean seriously, there weren't even enemy soldiers around and we were steady losing the objectives. One went down, then 15 seconds the other went down. Retreat, repeat.


Get a better team to counter....

Also, I just found out Vehicle Bonuses stack.... nice if you have a good squad able to coordinate.


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


Also, I just found out Vehicle Bonuses stack.... nice if you have a good squad able to coordinate.


Seems like that could work out great.
I actually found a HC server to play on last night and my Squad and I actually used team work to win! Unlike most the other servers where you hope people use team work. Also a lot of people on HC servers look lost, you can always tell when someone is new to HC because they don't pay attention to their surroundings since they are use to having a radar. It's almost to easy at times.


----------



## _02

I still can't keep a straight face when the medics talk.

"Here ya go, patch yerself up with a medkit!"


----------



## Dom_sufc

I'm officially BORED to death of the Beta now, and will eagerly await the retail, hehe.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
I'm officially BORED to death of the Beta now, and will eagerly await the retail, hehe.

Then why do you still have the urge to play it?









I know you do.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Then why do you still have the urge to play it?









I know you do.

Yeah, I'll be on it again later probably ;D

The bugs of Beta get to a me after a while too, so I can't wait for the polished version.


----------



## snipes23

I'm with you on that dom. I can play for 5 minutes then I get a blue screen, I get nothing else from any other game. I think I might reinstall and see if it does the trick


----------



## mtbiker033

anyone who's registered in Nvidia's club SLI, watch your email for a beta key.


----------



## Jacob77

I recently downloaded bad company 2 demo and while installing it came to 'CRC failed in c3.cab Unexpected end of archive' I don't kno whats wrong, Please help me ?


----------



## Radiix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacob77*


I recently downloaded bad company 2 demo and while installing it came to 'CRC failed in c3.cab Unexpected end of archive' I don't kno whats wrong, Please help me ?


Try re-downloading the file.


----------



## Jacob77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


Try re-downloading the file.



I've re-downloaded it liiike 3-4 times using different mirrors** but it still doesn't work : (


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacob77*


I recently downloaded bad company 2 demo and while installing it came to 'CRC failed in c3.cab Unexpected end of archive' I don't kno whats wrong, Please help me ?


Don't confuse this with a demo, it is a BETA aka development version.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacob77*


I've re-downloaded it liiike 3-4 times using different mirros but it still doesn't work : (


A few members had to download it many times to get a playable download, i don't know what's up. Have you tried the OCN torrent?

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/65...t-torrent.html

Idk if they're still seeding, but my friend downloaded from there and had a working copy on the first try.


----------



## Jacob77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Don't confuse this with a demo, it is a BETA aka development version.

A few members had to download it many times to get a playable download, i don't know what's up. Have you tried the OCN torrent?

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/65...t-torrent.html

Idk if they're still seeding, but my friend downloaded from there and had a working copy on the first try.


I'll try this torrent, thanks man


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Don't confuse this with a demo, it is a BETA aka development version.

A few members had to download it many times to get a playable download, i don't know what's up. Have you tried the OCN torrent?

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/65...t-torrent.html

Idk if they're still seeding, but my friend downloaded from there and had a working copy on the first try.


10 seeders, including me.

Scratch that. I thought it'd accept the one I downloaded elsewhere, but it's probably been RAR'd by a different person.

I used a really good link, but they aren't hosting it anymore. Sorry. Use to torrent as mentioned.


----------



## YouWin

I really hope they fix the mouse lag with vsync.. I mean come on its 2010 and we still have mouse lag









I even posted a topic about it on the ea forums..

Fix The Mouse Lag!


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YouWin*


I really hope they fix the mouse lag with vsync.. I mean come on its 2010 and we still have mouse lag









I even posted a topic about it on the ea forums..

Fix The Mouse Lag!


Its impossible to not have an increase in input lag with vsync turned on.

Capping FPS like that doesn't necessarily remove tearing either. I've seen it below my refresh rate before.


----------



## Jacob77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Don't confuse this with a demo, it is a BETA aka development version.

A few members had to download it many times to get a playable download, i don't know what's up. Have you tried the OCN torrent?

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/65...t-torrent.html

Idk if they're still seeding, but my friend downloaded from there and had a working copy on the first try.


Thanks heaps, ill let you know if it works in 3 hours







.


----------



## YouWin

it does work in games such as TF2 where you can cap your fps @ 59

try it


----------



## Jacob77

Where can i get a serial key for Bad Company 2 ? : (


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacob77* 
Where can i get a serial key for Bad Company 2 ? : (

Check here in the Freebies section for any contests going on, or search the web for any left overs.

The guaranteed alternative is to pre-order the game, and from certain places, they will give you a Beta Key.


----------



## Jacob77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
Check here in the Freebies section for any contests going on, or search the web for any left overs.

The guaranteed alternative is to pre-order the game, and from certain places, they will give you a Beta Key.

Ehhh, ill tryy


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Thanks for clearing that up! And I never knew what TOW stood for either










I was a tank mechanic in the Army back in the early eighties when the TOW was still the new toy on the block, hell fire's were just coming in to service at that time.


----------



## BreakDown

I was reading the fixes DICE will make on the game, and i saw this:

Quote:

The Ammo Box, Medkit, Defibrillator, Repair Tool, and Motion Sensor are now unlocks for each class.
Players new to Battlefield will be introduced to these teamplay items when they are unlocked.
Battlefield Veterans will automatically have these teamplay items unlocked from the start.
what do i need to be a battlefield veteran?


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
I was reading the fixes DICE will make on the game, and i saw this:

what do i need to be a battlefield veteran?

Maybe to draw more attention to them? If a new player has it in their kit automatically, they might not think to use it as often, as they might if they had to kill to unlock it. I can't see it being too many points to get.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
I was reading the fixes DICE will make on the game, and i saw this:

what do i need to be a battlefield veteran?

you have to go to http://veteran.battlefield.com/ and register all your previous battlefield games log-ins / email address / cd keys.

If you have ever played the beta, and saw people in the score board with a square by their name with a number in it, that's their BF vet status. I registered BF2 and all it's add-ons and expansion SF, and 2142 and ended up with a vet rank of 3.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
you have to go to www.veteran.battlefield.com and register all your previous battlefield games log-ins / email address / cd keys.

If you have ever played the beta, and saw people in the score board with a square by their name with a number in it, that's their BF vet status. I registered BF2 and all it's add-ons and expansion SF, and 2142 and ended up with a vet rank of 3.

So THAT's what it is. Best get mine done.

Any ideas on where i can quickly request forgotten passwords/usernames without installing the games again?


----------



## Fusion Racing

If you do have any problems activating your games on there, contact EA as they are very good about activating them for you. I got Northern Strike put on there as it didn't want to do it properly and a mate tried to do his 1942 keys but they all didn't work. Contacted EA and they gave him all the veteran games he should have. Also, go to the Battlefield Heroes site, login with your EA account and just make a soldier. Once you've done that it'll add itself to your veteran account too.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
you have to go to http://veteran.battlefield.com/ and register all your previous battlefield games log-ins / email address / cd keys.

If you have ever played the beta, and saw people in the score board with a square by their name with a number in it, that's their BF vet status. I registered BF2 and all it's add-ons and expansion SF, and 2142 and ended up with a vet rank of 3.

by previous games do you mean, any Battlefield game EXCEPT BC2? if so... this is my first Battlefield


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
If you do have any problems activating your games on there, contact EA as they are very good about activating them for you. I got Northern Strike put on there as it didn't want to do it properly and a mate tried to do his 1942 keys but they all didn't work. Contacted EA and they gave him all the veteran games he should have. Also, go to the Battlefield Heroes site, login with your EA account and just make a soldier. Once you've done that it'll add itself to your veteran account too.

Thanks alot.

Yeah, I can't remember my 2142 logins (I think I've got it right, but computer says no). Also, someone has already claimed my 1942 Key, and it says my Road to Rome isn't claimable. Triple fail. Well, quad if they don't accept my Northern Strike because I technically couldn't even get it installed to play a game on









I will contact EA. Rep for your time


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
If you do have any problems activating your games on there, contact EA as they are very good about activating them for you. I got Northern Strike put on there as it didn't want to do it properly and a mate tried to do his 1942 keys but they all didn't work. Contacted EA and they gave him all the veteran games he should have. *Also, go to the Battlefield Heroes site, login with your EA account and just make a soldier. Once you've done that it'll add itself to your veteran account too.*

I dont have any previous battlefield, but i did this, it added itslef, but it gave me a rank of 0.

so i guess i just have to unlock the medikits, etc... on BC2, right?


----------



## KG363

It says my battlefield vietnam key is taken


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


I dont have any previous battlefield, but i did this, it added itslef, but it gave me a rank of 0.

so i guess i just have to unlock the medikits, etc... on BC2, right?


I think you have to have 2 games to get a rank of 1, could be wrong.

@ Dom_sufc

My mate had exactly the same problem you have with 1942 and Road to Rome. As I said earlier they'll give you new 1942 keys/activate it and probably give you Vietnam or another game if Road 
to Rome doesn't work.

@ KG363

Contact EA, they'll sort it out for you.


----------



## KG363

Thanks. +rep


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
you have to go to http://veteran.battlefield.com/ and register all your previous battlefield games log-ins / email address / cd keys.

If you have ever played the beta, and saw people in the score board with a square by their name with a number in it, that's their BF vet status. I registered BF2 and all it's add-ons and expansion SF, and 2142 and ended up with a vet rank of 3.

Thanks for the info, +rep.

Added BF2 with two addons & BFH to get myself a vet status of 1. Hope it actually counts for something









BTW anyone can just sign up at the Battlefield Heroes site and then add the game to their veterency list, you don't have to download/play.


----------



## KG363

I have bf2, 2142, and vietnam put in for a veteran number of 2


----------



## Higgins

I put in BF2+extras last week and my vet status remained at 0. Now it says all my games are claimed.









Even after resetting my 2142 info it tells me invalid info. Oh well.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I put in BF2+extras last week and my vet status remained at 0. Now it says all my games are claimed.









Even after resetting my 2142 info it tells me invalid info. Oh well.


Higgins, contact EA and they'll sort it out for you.


----------



## elson

Damn i lost my 1942 key.


----------



## allenottawa

Hey, how do I unlock the XM8? Everyone seems to be using it...


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenottawa*


Hey, how do I unlock the XM8? Everyone seems to be using it...


Play Assault class...

And Engineer gets the XM8-C


----------



## mtbiker033

I <3 this game!!!


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


I <3 this game!!!











Nice! I'm just shy of half a million I think. I nearly have all the bottom pins too. Although I can't wait to start again though, with all things fixed. The Beta is awesome to practice, and it'll be nice to start off being good in the retail. There's alot of "experiment" rounds in my stats. Trying different weapons, tactics and what not.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Nice! I'm just shy of half a million I think. I nearly have all the bottom pins too. Although I can't wait to start again though, with all things fixed. The Beta is awesome to practice, and it'll be nice to start off being good in the retail. There's alot of "experiment" rounds in my stats. Trying different weapons, tactics and what not.


I agree, I can't wait for the release to do it for real! Two weeks from Tuesday!!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


I <3 this game!!!











That's an impressive score!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


That's an impressive score!


thanks! I added you to my friends list it shows up on the list but of course doesn't work for me in the beta. Since you'll have the same name on the retail I'll add ya then and we can squad up!


----------



## Gir

Had an awesome moment with the UAV today. It was the first point, and A was almost destroyed. My teammates had placed a charge, and 6 of the other team were in the building attempting to disarm it. Fired my missile and took out the last support wall of A, sent the building crashing down and killed all 6 of them.


----------



## williamx

Finally took the plunge and preordered from steam. Been playing on the PS3, but I think overall will be more fun on PC (hopefully). Wish March would roll around soon need a new GPU, and heard horror stories of the 8800gt running bad. Hopefully it will run ooook.


----------



## 10acjed

Nemesis Pin LMAO.... Poor guy must hate me now


----------



## clemency

This game is the bomb beeeetzzzz!!!!!!!!

Sniping is super fun =D. One round I knifed 16 guys it was mad lulz. 
But I have a question that I think some other people may have. Does anybody know how to change or map sensitivity for different scenarios?

For instance, my sensitivity is .47 but is there a way to make it so that it's like 60 in a tank, or 80 in a chopper? That would be awesome because as of right now I have to hit esc go to options and change it everytime i hop in a vehicle and then change it back when i get off. Would be nice if there was such a thing as piped weapon switching too. and...FOV adjustment  my ghad that would rock.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clemency*


This game is the bomb beeeetzzzz!!!!!!!!

Sniping is super fun =D. One round I knifed 16 guys it was mad lulz. 
But I have a question that I think some other people may have. Does anybody know how to change or map sensitivity for different scenarios?

For instance, my sensitivity is .47 but is there a way to make it so that it's like 60 in a tank, or 80 in a chopper? That would be awesome because as of right now I have to hit esc go to options and change it everytime i hop in a vehicle and then change it back when i get off. Would be nice if there was such a thing as piped weapon switching too. and...FOV adjustment  my ghad that would rock.


Separate sensitivity levels are not inn the beta, but may be in the retail release.


----------



## Noir

I think they will not change the sensitivity levels to balance the game.

Cause in reality you cannot EASILY turn a Tank that fast.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Noir* 
I think they will not change the sensitivity levels to balance the game.

Cause in reality you cannot EASILY turn a Tanks that fast.

I agree with anyway. I use to flip my turret 180 in half a second in BF2. Unfair advantage.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Noir*


I think they will not change the sensitivity levels to balance the game.

Cause in reality you cannot EASILY turn a Tank that fast.


How are they going to balance sensitivity when some people can change DPI on-the-fly?

They should have separate sensitivity options for each vehicle.


----------



## _02

Or just limit the motion of the vehicles programatically.

Give them a realistic movement time, so that even if you tell the tank turret that you are rotating 180 in .1 seconds, its still going to take that turrent a full second to rotate 180 degrees.


----------



## allenottawa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


How are they going to balance sensitivity when some people can change DPI on-the-fly?


This.









My mouse has three little nice DPI buttons to p0wn you all.


----------



## Threefeet

Glad I have a G5 mouse









Extreme long range sniping I switch to 400dpi, regular combat is 800dpi and most vehicles get 2000dpi. Makes a MASSIVE difference for me. Kinda feel like a cheater for having the advantage lol


----------



## _02

Now that I think about it, there is no reason for them to not program in limits on vehicles for aiming speed, independent of DPI for the input device.

No matter how fast you tell it to update your position, the actual turret object can only transition from one degree to the next at X degrees per second.

I understand that doing this for infantry would be impossible as people's reaction times and movement are so key to gameplay that putting a human type handicap to movement would just make things ungainly.


----------



## Dom_sufc

My Habu can do that. I mapped 2 profiles, one for on foot other for vehicles. It worked nicely. But then stopped working properly, now it changes sensitivity globally, rather than for a set profile, so I can't set 2 different ones. Annoying.

Made helicopter more fun. Although it still has a limit. Not as nimble as the Cobra in BF2.


----------



## Aestylis

Can't wait for this!


----------



## auditt241

Haha i have that too, 5 profiles on my G500 from 200dpi to 5400dpi. Makes switching between tank driving and sniping that much easier.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
Now that I think about it, there is no reason for them to not program in limits on vehicles for aiming speed, independent of DPI for the input device.

No matter how fast you tell it to update your position, the actual turret object can only transition from one degree to the next at X degrees per second.

I understand that doing this for infantry would be impossible as people's reaction times and movement are so key to gameplay that putting a human type handicap to movement would just make things ungainly.

I agree, I think it would be a good idea to impose a restriction on vehicle movement. It would make things more fair. Think of all the little people with their standard mice


----------



## Radiix

New interview with BFBC2's producer, Patrick Bach.

He discusses the scalable FOV in retail, normal and hardcore mode and other things.

The translation is also kind of sketchy.


----------



## Noir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
I agree, I think it would be a good idea to impose a restriction on vehicle movement. It would make things more fair. Think of all the little people with their standard mice









I think only a minority of users have a mouse capable of changing dpi. At least you now can justify having bought a pricey mouse.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
New interview with BFBC2's producer, Patrick Bach.

He discusses the scalable FOV in retail, normal and hardcore mode and other things.

The translation is also kind of sketchy.

Cool thanks! Interesting stuff.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Noir* 
I think only a minority of users have a mouse capable of changing dpi. At least you now can justify having bought a pricey mouse.

I was able to justify buying a "pricey" mouse from day one. Having an adjustable weight cartridge, nice grip & a braided cable sold it for me








BTW it wasn't pricey, think I got it for about â‚¬30 at the time.


----------



## Formula7

This game looks amazing, but I am having doubts. I'm hearing all the complaints... is there anyway I can get in on the beta before I pull the trigger?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Formula7* 
This game looks amazing, but I am having doubts. I'm hearing all the complaints... is there anyway I can get in on the beta before I pull the trigger?

Keys are probably quite tough to get these days I'd imagine. Try starting a thread, you may find someone who doesn't really like it and would pass their account onto you.

I'll be pre-ordering over the next couple of days, if I get another beta key I'll give it to you.


----------



## Formula7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Keys are probably quite tough to get these days I'd imagine. Try starting a thread, you may find someone who doesn't really like it and would pass their account onto you.

I'll be pre-ordering over the next couple of days, if I get another beta key I'll give it to you.


Why thank you, sir! But, I have a feeling I'm just gonna get it over with an order it.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Formula7*


Why thank you, sir! But, I have a feeling I'm just gonna get it over with an order it.










Heh attaboy









I'll let you know if I get my hands on another key either way.

Someone donated one to me so "what comes around" etc


----------



## not available

i still cant decide whether or not to get this. the demo was SOOOOOOOOO laggy. it seemed nearly impossible to hit anyone with the rifle. i had the sights right on a guys neck and never hit him, so i dont know about this one.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *not available*


i still cant decide whether or not to get this. the demo was SOOOOOOOOO laggy. it seemed nearly impossible to hit anyone with the rifle. i had the sights right on a guys neck and never hit him, so i dont know about this one.


You talking about the Consoles I assume?


----------



## Threefeet

Problem is it takes a little while to adjust to it I found. Recoil is your enemy in this game more than any other I've played! Plus if you use "Join Now" you're guaranteed to find a server in Honolulu, Moscow or the Moon









I played one night with a MW2 buddy of mine on Xbox, he complained for literally an entire hour about how terrible it was lol. Was ready to strangle him by the end. Apparently he knows about bullets, and they DON'T drop


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Problem is it takes a little while to adjust to it I found. Recoil is your enemy in this game more than any other I've played! Plus if you use "Join Now" you're guaranteed to find a server in Honolulu, Moscow or the Moon









I played one night with a MW2 buddy of mine on Xbox, he complained for literally an entire hour about how terrible it was lol. Was ready to strangle him by the end. *Apparently he knows about bullets, and they DON'T drop*










of course they dont! how is gravity going to affect a bullet when its moving? that only happens on films


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


of course they dont! how is gravity going to affect a bullet when its moving? that only happens on films


And Mythbusters









But hey, he *knows* about bullets









He's a fairly decent MW2 player, think he was just not willing to give anything else a chance. I was sick of hearing "I know you like it and think it's great, but it's ******* ****. A child could make a better game" etc etc


----------



## BreakDown

That argument is used by everyone who does not like the game or are not good at it.

A friend of mine said the same thing, "its so unrealistic, this game is very badly done" etc... because he gets owned. Now he is much better at it, and he does nto say anything like that anymore.

Anyways he is a console gamer, anything that is not a mashing button competition is bad.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Yeah I agree. While I do agree also, that everyone has their opnion, but I do think certain people are complaining because it's not like MW2 style games. It does require strategy, not just good reactions.

I think it's brilliant that we are at the stage where game devs can incorporate more real life laws, such as bullet drop.

I can't believe your friend doesn't believe that bullet drop exists! Completely simple physics. Tell him to throw a stone as far as he can and ask him why it doesn't go on forever.

Your friend reminds me of a mate of mine. He basically argues about something he likes and makes up rubbish to support it. Whether he believes it or not, I don't know. He was trying to tell me that PS3 was better than PC because it has blue ray, so his graphics are better.


----------



## BreakDown

My pal says that the ps3 is the second supercomputer on the world... thus, much better than any PC... (i guess PCs are not computers...)

seriously, if you like something or not, its fine, but when they bullshiz around to support something it gets annoying.

if he had bought the wii, then the wii would have been better than any other console...


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
of course they dont! how is gravity going to affect a bullet when its moving? that only happens on films

I can't tell if you are being sarcastic or not, BUT....

Bullets do drop over distance due to gravity.

They also climb directly after leaving the barrel.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
I can't tell if you are being sarcastic or not, BUT....

Bullets do drop over distance due to gravity.

They also climb directly after leaving the barrel.

he was being sarcastic


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
he was being sarcastic

I can't tell if you are being sarcastic or not, but ok.

;p


----------



## Microsis

Console gamers are used to games where they can just jump into a game and do well. As soon as strategy or skill comes in to play, they are turned off.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


I can't tell if you are being sarcastic or not, BUT....

Bullets do drop over distance due to gravity.

*They also climb directly after leaving the barrel.*


What? Explain this to me, i have much to learn


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


What? Explain this to me, i have much to learn










Here's some info.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/bullet_trajectory.htm


----------



## GeforceGTS

Anyone having trouble signing into their account?

Just sat down with my cup of coffee all ready to play and it just keeps saying failed to connect to EA online


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


Anyone having trouble signing into their account?

Just sat down with my cup of coffee all ready to play and it just keeps saying failed to connect to EA online










There was general EA maintenance (EA, not just BF), but that was said to be till 2pm GMT (4 and a bit hours ago). Maybe they underestimated their work.


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:



UPDATE: The maintenance has been restarted due to issues on restarting the service under load. The EA servers will be down for another 75 minutes. In which time we are working on a new server and client to be released for when the servers come back online.


Last edited by Bazajaytee; Today at 05:50 PM.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...ng-update.html


----------



## philhalo66

i retract all my previous statements this game is cool when you unlock a gun or 2


----------



## GeforceGTS

I just finally commited and pre-ordered.

Can't wait to try out the rest of the maps etc









I'm just dreading the inevitable punk buster problems that will ensue.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
I played one night with a MW2 buddy of mine on Xbox, he complained for literally an entire hour about how terrible it was lol. Was ready to strangle him by the end. Apparently he knows about bullets, and they DON'T drop









I know how you feel. My roommate tried it and he outright said he didn't like when you had to have skill to play; he rather "just put the red dot on the enemy and shoot."









The 360 version looks like all the graphical settings are on low, and it definitely doesn't feel as smooth as MW2. Add the fact that sniping definitely can't be as fun as the PC version (I have to sit close to the screen to see the moving pixels from across the map), and I bet BC2 will only be successful on the PC, with lackluster sales on console.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
Here's some info.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/bullet_trajectory.htm


Yup... However, I don't think this game accounts for the intial bullet rise.

A company really should write middleware for bullet trajectory including round, weapon, bullet rise, drop, temperature, and wind.

MW2 players would cry about realism.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Yup... However, I don't think this game accounts for the intial bullet rise.

A company really should write middleware for bullet trajectory including round, weapon, bullet rise, drop, temperature, and wind.

MW2 players would cry about realism.









No doubt. They already have data software that does this, seems like it would be semi easy to transfer it to a game.


----------



## Radiix

Bad Company 2 WWII Mission Footage

  
 YouTube- Battlefield Bad Company 2 : WW2 Mission Footage


----------



## Formula7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rpsgc*


Last edited by Bazajaytee; Today at 05:50 PM.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...ng-update.html


What's this??? Blah! I just bought it last night and was so excited to play the demo! I let it download while I slept. Now, to my dismay, the servers are down???

*sigh* Painfully painful...


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


Yup... However, I don't think this game accounts for the intial bullet rise.

A company really should write middleware for bullet trajectory including round, weapon, bullet rise, drop, temperature, and wind.

MW2 players would cry about realism.










When there is so much hype around physics in games, I'm really surprised they don't account for the physics of the projectiles with ballistics engines.

I'd applaud that, and it seems that games approaching such simulation realness would naturally want to introduce ballistics into the game (maybe it is already properly approximated).

Of course you don't want to take the experience into simulation of minutia, but I think this would be excellent.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


A company really should write middleware for bullet trajectory including round, weapon, bullet rise, drop, temperature, and wind.


That is a champion idea. I nominate you









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Formula7*


What's this??? Blah! I just bought it last night and was so excited to play the demo! I let it download while I slept. Now, to my dismay, the servers are down???

*sigh* Painfully painful...


lol

I pre-ordered today, no beta key but you don't need it anymore







I also traded in MW1 & 2 (360) to get it


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


When there is so much hype around physics in games, I'm really surprised they don't account for the physics of the projectiles with ballistics engines.

I'd applaud that, and it seems that games approaching such simulation realness would naturally want to introduce ballistics into the game (maybe it is already properly approximated).

Of course you don't want to take the experience into simulation of minutia, but I think this would be excellent.



Does bullet trajectory also change as the barrel gets hotter?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Formula7*


What's this??? Blah! I just bought it last night and was so excited to play the demo! I let it download while I slept. Now, to my dismay, the servers are down???

*sigh* Painfully painful...



I get off work in about 1.5 hours, + another 20 min to drive home. It better be fixed, I need to kill someone soon


----------



## _02

I really really like this game.

But I barely have enough time to work on Dragon Age and fulfill my TF2 obligations (or are they addictions?) plus I haven't even run Bioshock2 yet.

I want to be in on the ground floor (hence playing the Beta) but I just don't think I have time. COD4 burned me like this because I invested enough time in it to get decent right when I decided that the game was too boring. BFBC2 is exactly what I wanted out of COD4.

We shall see....


----------



## jigglylizard

Is the MP going to be similar to BF2?


----------



## philhalo66

i just saw some guy complaining about hacks in this game is he full of :swearing: or are their really hacks? because if they already have hacks then im going to cancel my preorder because i cant stand cheaters


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


i just saw some guy complaining about hacks in this game is he full of :swearing: or are their really hacks? because if they already have hacks then im going to cancel my preorder because i cant stand cheaters


lol wow you roll over easier than a hooker. There will always be hacks for an online game, especially popular competitive ones. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


Does bullet trajectory also change as the barrel gets hotter?


I'm not a shooter, but I have shot a lot of guns. I took this from an excerpt at :

http://www.longrangebpcr.com/Accuracy.htm

Quote:



On a relatively cool day (50 degrees), the outside air is able to absorb more heat from the barrel at a faster rate than it does when the air temperature is 80 or 90 degrees. This helps to keep the barrel cooler with fewer harmful side effects like "baking" the fouling in the barrel which in turn can result in a significant loss of accuracy.


I think this (accuracy when hot) has to do with increased friction between the round and the rifling of a hot barrel. Also, heavy machine guns often have interchangeable barrels due to their high fire rate. I can only assume this is due to a degredation in accuracy or other performance due to heat.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


i retract all my previous statements this game is cool when you unlock a gun or 2


Pretty much how I felt. The AK you have for assault is the worst thing ever. Same with the engineer. But then you get the XM8 which is great and the Scar is my favorite weapon so far


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule* 
lol wow you roll over easier than a hooker. There will always be hacks for an online game, especially popular competitive ones. It's just a matter of time.









yeah i know but its not fair i think it should be illegal to cheat i think that if you cheat the fbi should take your pc and game consoles and ban you from any multiplayer games that's just my point of view


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philhalo66* 
i just saw some guy complaining about hacks in this game is he full of :swearing: or are their really hacks? because if they already have hacks then im going to cancel my preorder because i cant stand cheaters


Dedicated Servers = global ID ban lists.


----------



## CorporalAris

BTW, basic physics, EVERYTHING drops at 9.8m/s/s PERIOD.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philhalo66* 
yeah i know but its not fair i think it should be illegal to cheat i think that if you cheat the fbi should take your pc and game consoles and ban you from any multiplayer games that's just my point of view

Lol I do hope you're not serious.

Cheating isn't harming anyone else. In fact I know it's not exactly cheating but, I bet if you knew an exploit you'd use it. I know I would, and do.


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
BTW, basic physics, EVERYTHING drops at 9.8m/s/s PERIOD.

Everything heavier than air, you mean ;p

Maybe I thought too soon. Lighter elements may fall at the same speed above the air.

Whatever.

Short comment fail.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Lol I do hope you're not serious.

Cheating isn't harming anyone else. In fact I know it's not exactly cheating but, I bet if you knew an exploit you'd use it. I know I would, and do.

Cheating causes alot of unnecessary deaths each year, in game


----------



## allenottawa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
BTW, basic physics, EVERYTHING drops at 9.8m/s/s PERIOD.

Don't you know about air resistance!?


----------



## Stewart=B

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Lol I do hope you're not serious.

Cheating isn't harming anyone else. In fact I know it's not exactly cheating but, I bet if you knew an exploit you'd use it. I know I would, and do.

Cheating in a multiplayer game is sad and pathetic. It just shows how desperate you are to get kills which in all due fact are completely meaningless if you cannot achieve them purely through skill and practise.
I know how to cheat because i am often involved in game mods. I dont. And i have a damn good time also


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Lol I do hope you're not serious.

Cheating isn't harming anyone else. In fact I know it's not exactly cheating but, I bet if you knew an exploit you'd use it. I know I would, and do.

dude did you smoke pot before writing that? if you and i were playing and i had infinite health ammo and cheated to get above the map and you didn't have anything but basic weapons would that piss you off?

*Edit* i know tons of exploits and glitches for cod 4 but i never sue them


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


dude did you smoke pot before writing that? if you and i were playing and i had infinite health ammo and cheated to get above the map and you didn't have anything but basic weapons would that piss you off?

*Edit* i know tons of exploits and glitches for cod 4 but i never sue them


Wouldn't piss me off, I'd find somewhere else to play. It's a game, if you're getting pissed off at a game, your priorities are messed up. There's much bigger things to worry about in life.

I don't cheat with 3rd party programs, hacks all that blatant crap, but if I happen to come up on an exploit that'll make me better at the expense of someone who doesn't know about it, I'll sure as hell use it.

I know a couple exploits for iRacing, and I use them at the tracks they work on. Makes me faster which means I win more, and who knows who else will be using them. If I can do it in game without any modification, fair game. If they don't want us doing that, patch it.


----------



## Gir

I have yet to come across a hacker in my time with the BC2 beta.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Does running up those hills at the side count as an exploit? Its seems like your not supposed to be there, super low quality textures there.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gir*


I have yet to come across a hacker in my time with the BC2 beta.


Me niether. Besides, well administrated servers will have glitchers/hackers dealt with (an usually banned) quickly. I never had a problem with BF2 in the servers i frequented, but any server without an active admin typically resulted in a supply crate rain storm.

EDIT:

Quote:



Does running up those hills at the side count as an exploit? Its seems like your not supposed to be there, super low quality textures there.


As much fun as it is, i feel that DICE will patch the hill exploit. I don't really consider it a big deal since a mortar strike can usually take them out, but i've gone an entire round completely dominating from that hill without anyone doing anything about it.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gir*


I have yet to come across a hacker in my time with the BC2 beta.


i have come across a couple but they were blatently hacking. sitting on top of the mountain looked like my team had name coloring as my team but would shoot you and get point and not tk points.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Wouldn't piss me off, I'd find somewhere else to play. It's a game, if you're getting pissed off at a game, your priorities are messed up. There's much bigger things to worry about in life.

I don't cheat with 3rd party programs, hacks all that blatant crap, but if I happen to come up on an exploit that'll make me better at the expense of someone who doesn't know about it, I'll sure as hell use it.

I know a couple exploits for iRacing, and I use them at the tracks they work on. Makes me faster which means I win more, and who knows who else will be using them. If I can do it in game without any modification, fair game. If they don't want us doing that, patch it.


im not going to fight with you because that's against the TOS but i will say that you are a disgrace for all video games, i hope your PC gets a super virus and screws up your bios and video card bios as well good day.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


im not going to fight with you because that's against the TOS but i will say that you are a disgrace for all video games, i hope your PC gets a super virus and screws up your bios and video card bios as well good day.


Sorry you feel that way. There's nothing against the TOS about a debate on a subject. If you can't do that without name calling and flaming, poor buddy.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Sorry you feel that way. There's nothing against the TOS about a debate on a subject. If you can't do that without name calling and flaming, poor buddy.


I have to agree with him. People like you are the reason the rest of us have to put up with crap like VAC and Punkbuster. What is so hard about playing the game as it was meant to be played?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I have to agree with him. People like you are the reason the rest of us have to put up with crap like VAC and Punkbuster. What is so hard about playing the game as it was meant to be played?


VAC and Punkbuster don't care if I climb a hill that the devs didn't plan on me climbing. They care about 3rd party add ons and modifications to the game's code/files. I do neither of those.

There's a difference between cheating and exploiting.


----------



## GeforceGTS

I agree, I dislike exploits/glitches

I've been playing a certain older game for around 6 years and I know of LOTS of bugs/glitches which allow you see through walls, glitch your way into walls and other unreachable areas.. Pretty much every server in the game will ban you for doing so.

Whenever I see a glitcher I ban on sight.

So far in BF BC2 though.. The glitching to unreachable areas isn't that much of an issue IMO.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


As much fun as it is, i feel that DICE will patch the hill exploit. I don't really consider it a big deal since a mortar strike can usually take them out, but i've gone an entire round completely dominating from that hill without anyone doing anything about it.


I highly doubt that the hills are glitches. If you notice on the map, the hills are within the boundry. I believe DICE purposely allows user access. If DICE wanted them to be off limits, then they would have made the area out of bounds. In addition, both sides have the ability to reach the hills at harbor and the section before from their sides. A US side would have an unfair advantage since they could use an Apache to drop off someone while the Russians couldn't without stealing the copter.

A glitch would be more like wall hacks.... i.e. In BF2142, there are certain gaps in the texture that allows you get get into off-bound area. You can shoot out of the area but others can not shoot in since the walls are defined as only one way.


----------



## philhalo66

what does it mean if it says connection to game server lost?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


what does it mean if it says connection to game server lost?


Your PC and server could not communicate through the Internet for too long.


----------



## trogalicious

Not to mention the fact that every hilltop has two ways up. One for the attacker, one for the defender. It isn't necessarily an exploit.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allenottawa* 
Don't you know about air resistance!?









:/

Well, technically, EVERYTHING falls at 9.8m/s/s, but other forces act on them, which means that things get terminal velocities. In other words, even though objects are falling at 9.8m/s/s, air resistance is pushing them UP. Terminal Velocity is essentially a balance, if I can even call it that. Wouldn't you say, in a vacuum, everything continually keep falling, infinity faster and faster, until it hit an object?


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jigglylizard* 
Is the MP going to be similar to BF2?


??


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jigglylizard* 
??

um, if you're playing the beta, this _is_ the multiplayer.


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
um, if you're playing the beta, this _is_ the multiplayer.

Well i was referring to the final product, but I haven't played it at all, hence why I'm asking.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jigglylizard* 
Well i was referring to the final product, but I haven't played it at all, hence why I'm asking.

there are a few different modes of gameplay. tons of videos out there on youtube about it. It doesn't feel like bf2 to me, but that's just my opinion. If I were you, spend 10 minutes on youtube/google and judge the videos for yourself.

there are enough differences out there in the gameplay/mechanics/kits to separate this game 100% from BF2. While it's a different gamestyle, I like it better than BF2 so far.


----------



## PackaBowl09

I love the BC2 beta and Im pretty good at it and I like the bullet drop feature, but the m3a3 Bradley sometimes feels like it does have a nerf gun on it; the drop is a little too ridiculous.


----------



## KG363

I just wish the Russians had an equivalent to the Bradley. That AA thing is terrible as an offensive weapon against ground forces


----------



## Formula7

Is it still down for everyone else? I'm dying to play the beta since i pre-ordered and to my luck... I can't get in!

BTW: Are you guys wearing OCN tags?


----------



## Noir

We can get in the BETA. It was only down yesterday because of maintenance.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Formula7* 
BTW: Are you guys wearing OCN tags?

Well i do, i'm not sure about everybody else though


----------



## Dom_sufc

I am most definitely wearing my [OCN] tags!


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
I am most definitely wearing my [OCN] tags!

I'll have to add them tonight.


----------



## Higgins

I'm wearing my [OCN] tags as well. Saw Microsis in a server last week wearing his tags too.


----------



## Microsis

Supposedly we are getting a 24MB patch today... Not quite sure what's in it but if I find out I will let you guys know.

Apparently it's being QA'd right now.


----------



## Noir

Hmmm will check the update later.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Just played a round were my team decided they would all go snipe and defend the hill :swearing:

Worthless team, only 3 people attacking, we lost hardcore


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*


Just played a round were my team decided they would all go snipe and defend the hill :swearing:

Worthless team, only 3 people attacking, we lost hardcore










all the more reason I ignore the complaints from the 3 actual attackers about teams being uneven. Teams aren't uneven number-wise, but I'm not gonna switch over if the rest of the people are having a pow-wow on that stupid rock. I agree though, it does suck. There's an element of this game that reminds me of ETQW. If you don't complete objectives, you lose. Simple.


----------



## mtbiker033

here is something fun to do when the attackers have a bunch of snipers up on the hill, go assault, switch to smoke grenade launcher instead of grenade launcher, sit on an ammo crate in the B pit where you can't be sniped, on forward slope near the bottom, initiate smoke grenade barrage at the rock and top of the hill, snipers thwarted or at least get's them to move to a new spot for crying out loud!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Wouldn't piss me off, I'd find somewhere else to play. It's a game, if you're getting pissed off at a game, your priorities are messed up. There's much bigger things to worry about in life.

I don't cheat with 3rd party programs, hacks all that blatant crap, but if I happen to come up on an exploit that'll make me better at the expense of someone who doesn't know about it, I'll sure as hell use it.

I know a couple exploits for iRacing, and I use them at the tracks they work on. Makes me faster which means I win more, and who knows who else will be using them. If I can do it in game without any modification, fair game. If they don't want us doing that, patch it.


To be honest this is the generic response from anyone using exploits.

It's easy to mock the other person for getting angry about it, and some people do get waaaay too angry about it, but it's still wrecking the game experience for everyone else and is very childish and selfish. As you said there are much bigger things to worry about in life, which is why escapist media such as gaming etc are so popular in our world. It's an escape that people enjoy, immersing themeselves in a different personality & environment and achieve. It sounds sad when it's said like that, but that is EVERYONE'S motivation for gaming whether they choose to admit it or not.

The excuse that "who knows who else will be using them" is barely even worth commenting on. Lots of people get away with bullying others to get their way in life, why shouldn't you? They _are_ at an advantage.

Unfortunately it's rarely as easy as just patching the exploit. Things are more complicated than that, and patching an exploit (if possible without a major overhaul) will just lead to another exploit becoming known/popular.

The whole point of this post is to outline one thing you're obviously missing: moral obligation. Doesn't matter if it's in real life or a virtual world, it's the manner in which you treat others. We're all trying to enjoy ourselves, and enjoyment at the expense of others is cheap and selfish.

/rant


----------



## Formula7

This game is getting very difficult for me to play. I've only played the beta once. I've tried multiple times. Sometimes it's because I can't connect to the server... actually a lot of times it is... last night my internet went down (not EA's fault at all, but still adds to the frusteration), I just tried to play right now and right after I hit the ground punk buster kicked me... something about even teams... and then I couldn't reconnect... I've been waiting for this game for days and can barely play it... anyone else having these kinds of issues?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Formula7*


This game is getting very difficult for me to play. I've only played the beta once. I've tried multiple times. Sometimes it's because I can't connect to the server... actually a lot of times it is... last night my internet went down (not EA's fault at all, but still adds to the frusteration), I just tried to play right now and right after I hit the ground punk buster kicked me... something about even teams... and then I couldn't reconnect... I've been waiting for this game for days and can barely play it... anyone else having these kinds of issues?


I wonder was the server side maintenance they did related to PunkBuster. My friend was kicked a few times last night with PB errors and it's the first I've heard of it.

My usual PB fix seemed to work for him if you want to try it, Forumla7:

Download the Windows version of PBsetup.exe here.

Run the application and let it update. Add BFBC2 from the "Add Game" list, then check for updates. Used to work for me before so it's worth a shot!


----------



## Formula7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I wonder was the server side maintenance they did related to PunkBuster. My friend was kicked a few times last night with PB errors and it's the first I've heard of it.

My usual PB fix seemed to work for him if you want to try it, Forumla7:

Download the Windows version of PBsetup.exe here.

Run the application and let it update. Add BFBC2 from the "Add Game" list, then check for updates. Used to work for me before so it's worth a shot!


Thanks a lot! I'll try that in a bit. I finally got on for a good while. And man... I suck! LOL. I guess I'm used to the chaotic, run n' gun play of TF2. I felt pretty lost. It was a ton of fun, but I'm not too sure what I'm doing... at least not yet.

Few questions. How the frick do I pick up stuff thrown at me? Med kits, ammo, etc. I try E but no luck. Also, can I open doors, or do I just have to blast through them? And what's the melee button? I'm such a n00b at this game, haha. But I love it! I hope I can get better quick.

Btw... it seems we have to unlock all the stuff in the preorder offer, correct?

And, lastly, any tips at getting better? I'm dying here... a lot.








Are we gonna have our own server (OCN)?


----------



## _02

Just stand over the boxes to use them. They disappear when they are depleted.

Enemies can use them too so be careful where you put them.

You can bind the melee key in options. You can also use melee to break doors to save ammo and reduce noise, etc.

Get used to using cover, and knowing where the enemy is. Don't run out and try to engage people, try to catch them when they are running out to engage you or advance. Make sure you check the area before you go running across the road, etc.

TF2 lets you DM people face to face.

You can't really do that in BFBC2


----------



## Formula7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Just stand over the boxes to use them. They disappear when they are depleted.

Enemies can use them too so be careful where you put them.

You can bind the melee key in options. You can also use melee to break doors to save ammo and reduce noise, etc.

Get used to using cover, and knowing where the enemy is. Don't run out and try to engage people, try to catch them when they are running out to engage you or advance. Make sure you check the area before you go running across the road, etc.

TF2 lets you DM people face to face.

You can't really do that in BFBC2


Thanks man... I looked at the boxes every time and whas like "What do I do!?!?!" Which doesn't help much when you're on the brink of death.

Thanks for the cover tip, it's obvious and logical... but in my excitement, I just wanted to shoot people. Lol.









It's gonna be weird having to be a lot more cautious. I've been playing a bit of TF2 lately and am pretty used to it.

Also... any idea on if there with be an OCN server?


----------



## B7ADE

one question, why does the PS3 beta look way better(gun textures, texture depth) than the one on PC? I was thinking maybe because of the PC beta not being that far along?


----------



## _02

PC Beta does not have hi res textures until release afaik.


----------



## Formula7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


PC Beta does not have hi res textures until release afaik.


Are the unlocks only available during the beta? Can I still unlock them when the game is out?


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Formula7* 
Are the unlocks only available during the beta? Can I still unlock them when the game is out?

If you means guns and such, then yes you can still unlock them in the real game...


----------



## Formula7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B7ADE* 
If you means guns and such, then yes you can still unlock them in the real game...

Well, I was talking about the 6 multiplayer unlocks mentioned in the preorder.

Sexy 1200 btw. Lol


----------



## B7ADE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Formula7* 
Well, I was talking about the 6 multiplayer unlocks mentioned in the preorder.

Sexy 1200 btw. Lol

Thanks! and oh, yea the 6 unlocks will come pre unlocked for the pre orders and the people who don't pre order will have to unlock them.


----------



## Formula7

Haha! Oh man... I suck so bad at this game...

I got the jump on a few guys and they still killed me...

EDIT:

Is there anyway to pick a server? And are there any good ones you guys are playing?
And does anyone use mic? I don't hear any communication. The most I see is some trash talking on the side in the type.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Formula7*


Is there anyway to pick a server? And are there any good ones you guys are playing?
And does anyone use mic? I don't hear any communication. The most I see is some trash talking on the side in the type.


Yep, use the "Server Browser" option in the menu instead of "Play now" or whatever it is. It takes a while to update the server list, you can't sort the list either but hey it works







Also you can use the "Server" tab at the right side of the main menu to open your server favourites and history.

Personally I just play on whichever is closest to the top of the list with under 50 ping









I never use in-game VoIP for some reason, always play with my buddy on TS.


----------



## KG363

For what ever reason I never see the ping anymore. It just has --. That's it. It used to say it. also, I can't set the list to names a-z or ping lowest to highest, which really tick me off. Also, Maybe I don't what to refresh every time I touch something. I love this games, but the server selection is terrible


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


For what ever reason I never see the ping anymore. It just has --. That's it. It used to say it. also, I can't set the list to names a-z or ping lowest to highest, which really tick me off. Also, Maybe I don't what to refresh every time I touch something. I love this games, but the server selection is terrible


Weird! I have always had ping listed, but my friend hadn't until the recent server update. Now the friends list works a bit better too.

The beta server browser is a total headache to use alright. I hate having to select my filter options and refresh the list to apply them


----------



## Higgins

Best way to avoid having to load the entire server list is to go through the whole list and add a bunch of local servers (with people in them) to your favorites. That way, you only have to load a few servers and they will all have low ping for you to play on.

For example, i have all the hardcore servers in Chicago in my favorites. After i launch the game, i go straight to my favorite servers from the right pull-out menu and i'm guaranteed a low ping hardcore server.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Best way to avoid having to load the entire server list is to go through and add a bunch of local servers (with people in them) to your favorites. That way, you only have to load a few servers and they will all have low ping for you to play on.

For example, i have all the hardcore servers in Chicago in my favorites. All i have to do is load up my favorite servers from the right pull out menu and i'm guaranteed a low ping hardcore server.










Good point, meant to do that so many times but never got around to it. Besides the hardcore servers, which I'm actually not that mad about tbh...


----------



## Microsis

Patch hopefully tomorrow.

Not sure what to expect in it though, besides random crash fixes etc.


----------



## Formula7

Anyone else experiencing the game crashing a lot?


----------



## Noir

My current scores in BC2



























I REALLY LIKE THIS.. makes you want to start collecting them ahhha









@Formula7
it crashes sometimes for me but not like some people who crash a lot.


----------



## Higgins

I had no idea is logs the amount of times you've gotten each dog tag. That'll be fun when playing with friends.


----------



## KG363

I wish I knew people who gamed on the pc. It almost makes me wish I hadn't realized how superior PC gaming is.


----------



## St.God

That's why I game on a console.

plz don't flame me


----------



## Noir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
I had no idea is logs the amount of times you've gotten each dog tag. That'll be fun when playing with friends.

Yeah just saw it yesterday.

This is a HUGE plus for me


----------



## Radiix

New Beta client coming in a few minutes

Quote:



*This update is about performance and stability again. We are not doing any changes to the game's datafiles.
*
* Reduced input "lag"
On machines where the CPU would out-run the GPU, sometimes the GPU would queue up several frames' worth of rendering commands.
This could lead to the game having a high framerate, but input still feeling very sluggish.

Now there's a limiter on how many frames the CPU is allowed to be "ahead" of the GPU.
Control this setting via Settings.ini. Default setting: RenderAheadLimit=2

* Performance optimizations with biggest improvements on dual-core machines
* Fixed black "masks"
o The soot on buildings with holes in them had a bugged renderpath. We switched that over to a more well-tested renderpath.
* Improved hit-detection
o We've gone through the hit detection logic, and client+server will now give more consistent results.
* Fix for some "rubberbanding" issues
o C4 should stay attached to vehicles and not rubberband around
* Reduced spikes/dips in framerate
* Various fixes for alt+tab related CTD on Dx9
* More fixes for random CTD on Dx9
* Fix for crash when you're in a vehicle that gets destroyed

There was a race condition in the code;
System 1 thought "oh hey, you're leaving vehicle X"
System 2 thought "the vehicle got destroyed, let's remove it"

If system 2 ran before system 1, chaos would ensue.
This was actually fixed in the retail version since a month, but it was only when we got detailed crash reports from the community that we understood *why* the Beta was crashing.

Likely bugs in this build
I wouldn't be surprised if it (still) has trouble remembering your settings between rounds. It would be nice to have that fixed too, but it's better to get a patch out now, and look at the settings issues afterward.

-Mikael Kalms


source


----------



## Noir

YAY!!!!!!!!!

although kinds late already since Feb 25 is already near.

I saw Formula7 but he quickly left


----------



## Noir

The update is now available!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Currently downloading!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I didnt experience any improvement in FPS aside from the hit detection upgrade.

Although the game now feels "jumpy" to me. Well they'll fix it.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Noir* 
The update is now available!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Currently downloading!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I didnt experience any improvement in FPS aside from the hit detection upgrade.

Although the game now feels "jumpy" to me. Well they'll fix it.

Sweet, will download after I finish waking up


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Sweet, will download after I finish waking up









haha, 14:00 wake up


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker* 
haha, 14:00 wake up









lol

Hush now, you don't even sleep!


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
lol

Hush now, you don't even sleep!









What's your Nickname on there Threefeet? I'm playing at the minute, on and off. My Friends List doesn't work as you know, though.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
lol

Hush now, you don't even sleep!









I do!!!
Bank holidays and some Wednesdays


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
What's your Nickname on there Threefeet? I'm playing at the minute, on and off. My Friends List doesn't work as you know, though.

It's just "Threefeet". I actually send you an invite every now and again but I don't think they're going through









I've also got a second one setup to test adding friends and stuff called "Threefeettest" I think. Try sending one there maybe









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker* 
I do!!!
Bank holidays and some Wednesdays









lol lucky you


----------



## KaiZ51

Hey guys, I was wondering, aside from the graphics, which version should I buy when it gets released, the PS3 version or the PC version?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaiZ51* 
Hey guys, I was wondering, aside from the graphics, which version should I buy when it gets released, the PS3 version or the PC version?

I think you're only going to get one answer on OCN









PC!


----------



## gablain

will the game autoupdate when i launch it ?


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaiZ51* 
Hey guys, I was wondering, aside from the graphics, which version should I buy when it gets released, the PS3 version or the PC version?

Hmm, inferior graphics, inaccurate controls and outdated hardware...

On your PC you have a DX11 card, make the most of it!


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gablain*


will the game autoupdate when i launch it ?


Should. If not there's the Updater exe in the game files.


----------



## KaiZ51

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
Hmm, inferior graphics, inaccurate controls and outdated hardware...

On your PC you have a DX11 card, make the most of it!

True, but I also have certain advantages to playing on my PS3, such as trophy support and being able to play with my friends, which won't be possible on PC.

There may be other advantages related to the game itself, and that's why I came here to ask about this matter.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
It's just "Threefeet". I actually send you an invite every now and again but I don't think they're going through









I've also got a second one setup to test adding friends and stuff called "Threefeettest" I think. Try sending one there maybe










I have a friend request from someone I met from OCN this morning and I was able to accept fine!

I sent another to Threefeet anyway.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaiZ51* 
True, but I also have certain advantages to playing on my PS3, such as trophy support and being able to play with my friends, which won't be possible on PC.

There may be other advantages related to the game itself, and that's why I came here to ask about this matter.

I noticed playing the XBox beta that the bullet physics appeared to be a bit simpler, but that could just be the auto-aim kicking in. Besides that there were no real gameplay differences just graphical ones, like there is far less mist/smoke in the XBox version.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
I have a friend request from someone I met from OCN this morning and I was able to accept fine!

I sent another to Threefeet anyway.

Then Threefeet will check in a while


----------



## Addictedtokaos

No official post from EA/DIce???
Would be nice to find out what was changed. I really hope they pull a 360 with this beta because of all the BF fans I know of are not impressed, including myself...


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos* 
No official post from EA/DIce???
Would be nice to find out what was changed. I really hope they pull a 360 with this beta because of all the BF fans I know of are not impressed, including myself...

Then you don't know enough BF fans


----------



## gablain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
Should. If not there's the Updater exe in the game files.

I can't find it

Btw i have the steam version

thx


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
I have a friend request from someone I met from OCN this morning and I was able to accept fine!

I sent another to Threefeet anyway.

Well what do you know, friend request accepted









I'll be on for a few games later. I'm running a TS server too if you want in too


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos* 
No official post from EA/DIce???
Would be nice to find out what was changed. I really hope they pull a 360 with this beta because of all the BF fans I know of are not impressed, including myself...


source: http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...changelog.html

This update is about performance and stability again. We are not doing any changes to the game's datafiles.

* Reduced input "lag"
On machines where the CPU would out-run the GPU, sometimes the GPU would queue up several frames' worth of rendering commands.
This could lead to the game having a high framerate, but input still feeling very sluggish.

Now there's a limiter on how many frames the CPU is allowed to be "ahead" of the GPU.
Control this setting via Settings.ini. Default setting: RenderAheadLimit=2

* Performance optimizations with biggest improvements on dual-core machines
* Fixed black "masks"
o The soot on buildings with holes in them had a bugged renderpath. We switched that over to a more well-tested renderpath.
* Improved hit-detection
o We've gone through the hit detection logic, and client+server will now give more consistent results.
* Fix for some "rubberbanding" issues
o C4 should stay attached to vehicles and not rubberband around
* Reduced spikes/dips in framerate
* Various fixes for alt+tab related CTD on Dx9
* More fixes for random CTD on Dx9
* Fix for crash when you're in a vehicle that gets destroyed

There was a race condition in the code;
System 1 thought "oh hey, you're leaving vehicle X"
System 2 thought "the vehicle got destroyed, let's remove it"

If system 2 ran before system 1, chaos would ensue.
This was actually fixed in the retail version since a month, but it was only when we got detailed crash reports from the community that we understood *why* the Beta was crashing.

Likely bugs in this build
I wouldn't be surprised if it (still) has trouble remembering your settings between rounds. It would be nice to have that fixed too, but it's better to get a patch out now, and look at the settings issues afterward.

-Mikael Kalms

I got the update and tried it, I only played one round but it was hard to tell a difference for me as performance was pretty good already. I honestly thought it wasn't as smooth as before but will test it more thoroughly later.

btw, the friends list is now working, I was able to add guys and then join on them in a server, it's really sweet because it put us all (4 of us) in the same squad!


----------



## olli3

Is this game a steam game? Like if I buy a retail copy can I download it from steam later? I'm guessing that its not but just wanted to check before paying extra to buy it over steam when I could buy it elsewhere online and save a bit.


----------



## philhalo66

anybody else having massive button glitches? i try to switch my guns either the game locks up or it goes to the wrong gun and now i cant hit anybody whats the deal?


----------



## Microsis

How is the patch?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philhalo66* 
anybody else having massive button glitches? i try to switch my guns either the game locks up or it goes to the wrong gun and now i cant hit anybody whats the deal?

I'm getting something similar. If I press a certain keystroke and move my mouse to the right, the game will minimize. Gets really annoying when I'm in an intense battlefight.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
How is the patch?

I think they delayed the patch because of issues performance wise and various other issues.

But I could be wrong and they released it already. I only saw they delayed it yesterday


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Well what do you know, friend request accepted









I'll be on for a few games later. I'm running a TS server too if you want in too









Cool beans ;D

I don't have TS installed or headset, so it's cool I'll just use the ingame chat









See you in there late then!


----------



## olli3

ok so I just bought this game and I can't hit anything







The hit reg seems absolutely awful. About 2 metres away with an assault rifle and 30 bullets on target don't get a kill, then another time ill shoot someone a few times with a pistol and do get a kill! I really hope this gets fixed because it is more than bad.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Cool beans ;D

I don't have TS installed or headset, so it's cool I'll just use the ingame chat









See you in there late then!


Cool cool, see you later









Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


ok so I just bought this game and I can't hit anything







The hit reg seems absolutely awful. About 2 metres away with an assault rifle and 30 bullets on target don't get a kill, then another time ill shoot someone a few times with a pistol and do get a kill! I really hope this gets fixed because it is more than bad.


The hit reg is fine, not perfect but better than lots of other games (and it's being improved).

The weapon accuracy drops significantly when you fire, use very short well aimed bursts and you will get kills. The game took me a few hours to start getting my head around too.

In regular mode (none Hardcore) it takes me on average between 10-20 rounds to kill an enemy, and that's not being very accurate.

Give the game more time


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


The hit reg is fine, not perfect but better than lots of other games (and it's being improved).

The weapon accuracy drops significantly when you fire, use very short well aimed bursts and you will get kills. The game took me a few hours to start getting my head around too.

In regular mode (none Hardcore) it takes me on average between 10-20 rounds to kill an enemy, and that's not being very accurate.

Give the game more time










Lol ok well I will give it a fair go since I did just spend the money buying it, but im pretty sure it could be improved a lot. I guess its a bit unfair to judge it based on a beta anyway


----------



## elson

Im going to go try this out now.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elson*


Im going to go try this out now.


you would be a good candidate for testing it, one of the things mentioned in the notes was optimization for dual cores. Let us know if you get any improvement.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elson*


Im going to go try this out now.


I have 3 cores @ 3.5 and an 8800gt 512 and if I go to high settings on any res, or anything above 1440x900 on medium I get noticeable stutter.

Just an FYI if it seems choppy.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


Lol ok well I will give it a fair go since I did just spend the money buying it, but im pretty sure it could be improved a lot. I guess its a bit unfair to judge it based on a beta anyway










lol well I suppose you may as well seeing as you practically own it now









I fall into the "fanatics" category so sorry if I came across as... pushy? Ah you know what I mean


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savagebunny*


I think they delayed the patch because of issues performance wise and various other issues.

But I could be wrong and they released it already. I only saw they delayed it yesterday


The patch is live.

Hearing good things about it on the official forums.

Hit registration + huge FPS increases.


----------



## Radiix

I love the leaderboards. Go in-game and filter the leaderboard by time. Some people play way too much..


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


I love the leaderboards. Go in-game and filter the leaderboard by time. Some people play way too much..











nice man! I'm in the 1400's in overall score and I thought I was a freak lol!!


----------



## Microsis

What determines skill level?


----------



## elson

Just played a couple rounds.

1. Huge fps improvement went from sub 30-35 to 45-60+ sometimes. 
*EDIT*: This was on details + textures on med everything else low. Gonna try all med now.

2. CPU usage went from 50-60% on each core to ~90-100%

3. GPU load has risen much higher. Before it would only do around 30-40% but now its around 60-70%

Didn't get any stutter or choppiness. The registration seems the same but maybe I will try it out with the LMG as those things have the worst.


----------



## Radiix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


What determines skill level?


I'm pretty sure its everything.

K/D, Squad Score, Round Score.


----------



## olli3

I just started playing it, played only 1 game, and my skill level is -24. Thanks bad company 2, thanks


----------



## elson

OK played again with Med/High/Med/Med no AA, 4XAF. And still above 40 fps, nice job Dice.

My skill level is 206.


----------



## gablain

mine has not updated yet, i am on the steam version


----------



## elson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gablain* 
mine has not updated yet, i am on the steam version









Steam should auto update it. i have the Steam one too.


----------



## CorporalAris

Woot, HUGE FPS increase.


----------



## gablain

this is my version :

<?xml version="1.0" ?> 
- <InstallationData>
<CurrentVersion>511270</CurrentVersion> 
<PatcherVersion>3</PatcherVersion> 
<EulaVersion /> 
<PbEulaVersion /> 
<InstalledHashes /> 
</InstallationData>


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gablain*


this is my version :

<?xml version="1.0" ?> 
- <InstallationData>
<CurrentVersion>511270</CurrentVersion> 
<PatcherVersion>3</PatcherVersion> 
<EulaVersion /> 
<PbEulaVersion /> 
<InstalledHashes /> 
</InstallationData>


I am up to date I believe, I've been playing most of today.

Quote:



Current: 517403

2010-2-18 11:42:37.433 http://static.cdn.ea.com/dice/u/f/bf..._512914_517403


----------



## BradleyW

Will my rig run this game on high graphics, maybe no AA if needed? 1920by1080 and DX11?


----------



## KG363

you'll max it, I think


----------



## gablain

So anyone got the patch working on steam ?


----------



## KG363

I got it a few hours ago but I haven't used it


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gablain* 
So anyone got the patch working on steam ?

mine works,i just played a couple of rounds.

but they increased the bloom effect, now its VERY shiny, sometimes the snow is like a lamp facing towards you...

i think it does run smoother


----------



## gablain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
mine works,i just played a couple of rounds.

but they increased the bloom effect, now its VERY shiny, sometimes the snow is like a lamp facing towards you...

i think it does run smoother

how can you tell it updated ?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
Woot, HUGE FPS increase.

Yep, really nice to have. Running it up at 80 average now instead of 50. Still running all on low but LoD and textures on medium.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gablain* 
how can you tell it updated ?

well i saw the window thingy pop up telling me it just updated.

but you can also check out by right clicking the beta on steam, go to "properties" or however its spelled in english, then click on "actualization" and go to "see history..." or something in that order.


----------



## killerweed

Hello all,I have been trying to play the beta but its full of artifacting glitches
Here are my current specs
Asus M3N72-D 939M2
AMD Athlon64 Phenom 7750 Dual-Core 2.7GHz
3.5 gb ram
Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5770 1gb
Samsung SyncMaster 226BW 22" LCD
Realtek HD Audio
1tb Samsung sata
My last gpu was Nvidea 9600 gt 512 mb
The beta played fine with it but I had to drop game setting to medium or low to get decent framerate or not to have graphics lag
When I installed the 5770 the beta would freeze up or crash totally
When it did play there was all kinds of bright funky colors all over the screen
This card came out in fall 2009 so there are only about 3 display drivers and none of them make a difference
I've tried changing my desktop resolution,game res and settings,etc,nothing makes a difference
Will this be fixed when full version comes out or will I have to wait for ati to release a fix
Everything else on my pc ,all games work awesome except BF Bad Co 2 beta
Please help


----------



## Noir

Did you uninstall the Nvidia Drivers first?


----------



## Zerkk

Hmm I seem to have a decent amount of screen tearing after the patch. Anyone else having this?


----------



## Higgins

Friend system finally works.

Printed out the BC2 OCN list and am slowly adding people, so accept my invite if i add you.









Maybe we could have a big OCN game soon.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Maybe we could have a big OCN game soon.


That would be very cool.

I'm tired of only seeing one [OCN] on the scoreboard


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


That would be very cool.

I'm tired of only seeing one [OCN] on the scoreboard










Tell me about it! Always at the top aswell, as I'm sure we all are ;D

I was thinking of getting something together when the game goes Retail. Although you US lot get it before us! :swearing: It'd have to be something small to begin with so we could all get on the server to play. Hopefully though, OCN might get a server for us! That'd be ace.

I don't know how the other OCN game servers are run, but I'd love to see some tournaments perhaps. I wouldn't mind helping out there.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Tell me about it! Always at the top aswell, as I'm sure we all are ;D

I was thinking of getting something together when the game goes Retail. Although you US lot get it before us! :swearing: It'd have to be something small to begin with so we could all get on the server to play. Hopefully though, OCN might get a server for us! That'd be ace.

I don't know how the other OCN game servers are run, but I'd love to see some tournaments perhaps. I wouldn't mind helping out there.


If I actually have time to get into the game, I'm all about this.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Tell me about it! Always at the top aswell, as I'm sure we all are ;D


Heh... yeah... course...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


I was thinking of getting something together when the game goes Retail. Although you US lot get it before us! :swearing: It'd have to be something small to begin with so we could all get on the server to play. Hopefully though, OCN might get a server for us! That'd be ace.

I don't know how the other OCN game servers are run, but I'd love to see some tournaments perhaps. I wouldn't mind helping out there.


We should definitely start a clan (or at least a regular group) when the game goes retail, you could break it into regional chapters like Europe, US etc.

I'd love to see an OCN server or two go up, here's hoping they can afford it. If needs be we could all chip in a small amount, it could go a long way between us.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Heh... yeah... course...









We should definitely start a clan (or at least a regular group) when the game goes retail, you could break it into regional chapters like Europe, US etc.

I'd love to see an OCN server or two go up, here's hoping they can afford it. If needs be we could all chip in a small amount, it could go a long way between us.


Agree, agree agree









Going online now if anyone's about for a Hardcore Server game!

Also, does anyone know how to create the cross-hair symbol in their name? I asked ingame and someone told me, "Because they're a sniper". :/


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Agree, agree agree









Going online now if anyone's about for a Hardcore Server game!

Also, does anyone know how to create the cross-hair symbol in their name? I asked ingame and someone told me, "Because they're a sniper". :/


This? -> Â¤

or a different one?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Agree, agree agree









Going online now if anyone's about for a Hardcore Server game!

Also, does anyone know how to create the cross-hair symbol in their name? I asked ingame and someone told me, "Because they're a sniper". :/


I remember making the symbol by accident, can't remember for the life of me... think it was just a certain character calls it.

Pick a server and I'll join you in a few minutes


----------



## TheTurk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Agree, agree agree









Going online now if anyone's about for a Hardcore Server game!

Also, does anyone know how to create the cross-hair symbol in their name? I asked ingame and someone told me, "Because they're a sniper". :/


Shift + "\\" key ........It would normally make " | " but for some reason in game it makes the crosshair


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.*


This? -> Â¤

or a different one?


Nah proper crosshair










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I remember making the symbol by accident, can't remember for the life of me... think it was just a certain character calls it.

Pick a server and I'll join you in a few minutes










Just posting while I wait to get back in







I got booted and then there was no space left on the server.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheTurk*


Shift + "\\" key ........It would normally make " | " but for some reason in game it makes the crosshair










Thanks! Thought it would look good inplace of the O in OCN.


----------



## TheTurk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Thanks! Thought it would look good inplace of the O in OCN.


its kind of large symbol i dont think it will look like an "O" but cool idea nonethless , give it a go


----------



## killerweed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Noir* 
Did you uninstall the Nvidia Drivers first?

Yes I uninstalled
Even new driver that came out 2 days ago doesnt make a difference
I put my 9600 gt 512 back in and it works fine
At least it's playable
Too bad I've spent $200 on a card I can't use


----------



## identitycrisis

I updated the game on the laptop, performance was mediocre at best still mid 20s to 30's with several dips into the teens at lowest settings, at 1366x768

Gameplay did seem a bit better, hit detection was good, I got over 22,000 points in 1 round, as a sniper haha.


----------



## Threefeet

gg Dom









If there's anyone from Europe playing tonight add me, name: Threefeet


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


gg Dom









If there's anyone from Europe playing tonight add me, name: Threefeet


Yeah was good









Sorry about the Defib TK! Funny as it was ;D I was sure the room I was in was empty, and I'd just finished the fire fight inside and was reviving the dead. So I was hammering the Defib button only for you to appear behind me









It was defnitely nice to team up with someone though. So much more effective. For example, when you were in the APC defending. That thing last for ages with me repairing and helping to destroy armour too.

Best moment? Probably when that guy in chat asked what button he had to press to enable Crosshairs









Speaking of crosshairs, here's what the OCN looks like with the "O" as the crosshair, which I mentioned a few posts ago.










A


----------



## Noir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killerweed* 
Yes I uninstalled
Even new driver that came out 2 days ago doesnt make a difference
I put my 9600 gt 512 back in and it works fine
At least it's playable
Too bad I've spent $200 on a card I can't use

Might want to wait until they release the FULL game before saying that.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Yeah was good









Sorry about the Defib TK! Funny as it was ;D I was sure the room I was in was empty, and I'd just finished the fire fight inside and was reviving the dead. So I was hammering the Defib button only for you to appear behind me










lol I actually burst out laughing, I was watching you from the spawn screen thinking "Stay alive, stay alive", I spawned and you swung around and put me on my back







No worries, at least you revived me









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


It was defnitely nice to team up with someone though. So much more effective. For example, when you were in the APC defending. That thing last for ages with me repairing and helping to destroy armour too.


For sure! I think it was the Bradley tank? We kept it running for quite a while thanks to your repairs. The funny thing about hardcore and tanks is you have to watch your engineers, I squashed two guys last night who were taking cover behind me lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Best moment? Probably when that guy in chat asked what button he had to press to enable Crosshairs










lol yeah, I'd understand if there was no ADS mode but c'mon the crosshairs aren't even needed in a game like that!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Speaking of crosshairs, here's what the OCN looks like with the "O" as the crosshair, which I mentioned a few posts ago.











I gotta say that looks very cool, must give it a go later.

Also the "Spacejockey" guy on the scoreboard is a **** lol, played against him for a few rounds later and he was _always_ sniping behind our lines









I'm up for a day of gaming again (and probably an evening too) if you -or anyone else!- is around


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


l

I'm up for a day of gaming again (and probably an evening too) if you -or anyone else!- is around










I'm on and off at the minute, so I will join you if you're on, thanks to the working Friends List!

As for running people over, press TAB if you don't already. I found it by accident, but it will show a minimap aswell as the scores. I'm not sure if it's meant to be like that. Very useful for checking local spots and team-mates when in a vehicle.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


As for running people over, press TAB if you don't already. I found it by accident, but it will show a minimap aswell as the scores. I'm not sure if it's meant to be like that. Very useful for checking local spots and team-mates when in a vehicle.


Ah, I was pressing M but TAB is quicker, nice one.

FYI spotting in HC is more important than I first thought, you may not get a waypoint but you get a map marker







Also I can still use it when trying to spot hidden snipers, I just wait for my guy to call it and I know I'm looking at him. I wonder will they tweak that for the release?

Might catch you for a game in a bit so.


----------



## mtbiker033

got a good chance to check out the recent patch last night. using precision to show fps and gpu usage while playing last night I could see a major increase in performance. gpu usage was averaging from 70-90% on both gpu's and fps was an average of about 20 higher than pre-patch.

I can't wait for the retail version!!!


----------



## Higgins

I noticed BC2 plays much smoother since the latest patch, and haven't had any of those "why did 7 shotgun rounds not kill him?" moments since.

Also, the Type 88 sniper with a x4 scope is awesome.


----------



## monogoat

I'll have to try the 88 with the 4x, I tend to use the SV-98 with 12x. Yesterday I made a headshot across two full areas (other sniper was on the first hill, I was all the way in the back behind the second set of objectives, obviously he wasn't moving lol). I had to have his head under the third arrow on the scope it was so far lol.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *monogoat* 
I'll have to try the 88 with the 4x, I tend to use the SV-98 with 12x. Yesterday I made a headshot across two full areas (other sniper was on the first hill, I was all the way in the back behind the second set of objectives, obviously he wasn't moving lol). I had to have his head under the third arrow on the scope it was so far lol.

Damn nice shot.









Thats exactly what i would use, but when not camping on a hill it makes for fast, clean two-shot kills. The 4x scope on the SV-98 can be used like that too, but keep note of the reload time.


----------



## Microsis

As Defender one round I killed a total of 4 people parachuting in.


----------



## BreakDown

taking down the apache with the rocket launcher is priceless.

BTW, every game i played since the patch seems to be full of noobs, they change team if they see that they are loosing, or watever, but every game i played since had the attackers FULL and the other team empty... so annoying.


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
taking down the apache with the rocket launcher is priceless.

I was just got done as a medic in a HC server and the apache was flying by really slow and I head shot the pilot and passenger right out. It was priceless seeing that thing come to a crashing halt.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zerkk* 
I was just got done as a medic in a HC server and the apache was flying by really slow and I head shot the pilot and passenger right out. It was priceless seeing that thing come to a crashing halt.









that must be the ultimate shot, even better than with the sniper.


----------



## Radiix

Some news:

Gamestar.de review score - 90%

Bad Company 2 has gone gold!

Joystiq interview with BC2 Senior Producer


YouTube- Inside Xbox interview with Karl-Magnus Troedsson and More


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


Some news:

Gamestar.de review score - 90%

Bad Company 2 has gone gold!

Joystiq interview with BC2 Senior Producer

YouTube- Inside Xbox interview with Karl-Magnus Troedsson and More


Good stuff. Man would I love to work at DICE...


----------



## BreakDown

actually i want the game to come out NOW

i want to try the single player out!

by the way, i just played for the first time on a hardcore server. i didnt play before because the name put me off, now i love it. its much better.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
actually i want the game to come out NOW

i want to try the single player out!

by the way, i just played for the first time on a hardcore server. i didnt play before because the name put me off, now i love it. its much better.

annnnd another one









Good to hear.


----------



## monogoat

The apache was flying low over my teams spawn one round and I managed to tag the tail with a tracer, and it seemed like my whole team fired rockets at it at the same time lmao, The apache took off and disappeared over the hillside with at least 5 rockets following, needless to say it didn't come back lol.


----------



## Threefeet

Up for a few games today/tonight if anyone is interested


----------



## Higgins

Just a tip for anyone wishing there was an option to toggle-crouch:

If you hold the crouch button while pushing your chat button but release the crouch key prior to getting out of chat, you will have effectively "toggled" crouch.


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
that must be the ultimate shot, even better than with the sniper.

Not to mention if you're in the apache why would you just be hovering so close to the ground







Needless to say it was a good spray from the PKM.

I really can't wait for the release!


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zerkk*


Not to mention if you're in the apache why would you just be hovering so close to the ground







Needless to say it was a good spray from the PKM.

I really can't wait for the release!


Wow I can't fly the choppers worth a hot ****.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Only a few days left on the beta now, probably have a few more rounds and then we will have to wait.

Still loving shooting people out of vehicles - shot a guy off a quad and his mate sitting on the back had no idea so it just rolled to a stop next to about 6 of the defenders, he didn't last long


----------



## Threefeet

I love the helis









Not the best out there with the Apache but I'm not too bad I suppose.

If there's one heli tip I can give it's this:
Tilt your nose slightly down, bank one direction with the mouse and point the nose the opposite way with the keyboard. Lets you kind of strafe a little for landing missiles and letting your gunner squeeze off a few rounds.

Sometimes I join an empty server as attacker, work my way to the harbour and swap to defenders so I can just fly around to my heart's content







At least you lose the fear of crashing and feeling like a noob


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 







At least you lose the fear of crashing and feeling like a noob









I have definitely faceplanted half a dozen helis.

I'll have to get in an empty server and embarrass myself until I can fly them.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
I have definitely faceplanted half a dozen helis.

I have become quite an accomplished swimmer in BFBC2


----------



## Leon777

Haha add Leon777 guys







1942, bf2 and 2142 vet here


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
Haha add Leon777 guys







1942, bf2 and 2142 vet here









I'll add you in an hour or two for some hardcore








__________________________________^^ *not* what it sounds like...


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
I'll add you in an hour or two for some hardcore








__________________________________^^ *not* what it sounds like...









sounds like a plan will be on in about 3 though


----------



## Zerkk

I'll be on when I get home from work, names Zerkk with a sexy [OCN] in front of it


----------



## Gill..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Wow I can't fly the choppers worth a hot ****.












I love flying as the pilot myself, even though I stink with rockets. I focus on being good on flight from a standpoint of "how easy can I make this for my gunner to just clean house". My problem, I get shot out of sky to quickly because I'm too stationary (an after effect of the TV missile syndrome from BF2). There's no secondary as gunner, correct?

I think the Apache makes that section too one-sided. This may dissipate when the entire game is released and people aren't totally focused on mastering the level all the time because people are playing ALL the levels.

So, saying that - I could never efficiently use both keyboard mouse/gamepad on BF2....but I did alright with it in ARMA2...

Anyone do both in this? Is it even possible (I haven't tried)? I think I might do better with gamepad with heli....

PS - Best moment recently (there have been a ton, this game is AWESOME)...Took the Apache and was wrecking it as pilot (with gunner cleaning house of course....MAD points.....Eventually got shot out of sky....I ejected in time (poor gunner was too focused on mayhem to jump out in time







) and parachuted deep into that last base (where I had been shot)....dropped from sky and saw a dude standing over by those gas tanks. Pulled out knife. And shanked him in the head as I landed.....he never saw me.

Dogtags are the BEST thing in video games ever invented. So many from BF series......

I love getting multiple tags from the same fools. Especially the better skilled folks







I seriously need to make a Youtube video of a shanking-only run. It never happens that way though


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I love the helis










Not the best out there with the Apache but I'm not too bad I suppose.

If there's one heli tip I can give it's this:
Tilt your nose slightly down, bank one direction with the mouse and point the nose the opposite way with the keyboard. Lets you kind of strafe a little for landing missiles and letting your gunner squeeze off a few rounds.

Sometimes I join an empty server as attacker, work my way to the harbour and swap to defenders so I can just fly around to my heart's content







At least you lose the fear of crashing and feeling like a noob










I love helis too! Was always my favourite vehicle in BF2. I must have spent a 100 hours in the thing, including practice on Single Player.

At first I didn't like the Apache, it didn't seem as nimble, or responsive, however once you realise how to work with the physics of the game, you can do some pretty quick turns.

I still prefer the BF2 Cobra though. It could be manoeuvred under bridges, and through tight gaps. I'm not sure the Apache is upto it. Landing is weird too, it wants to go forward, even though you're firmly on the ground.

I've been on empty servers too Threefeet, to fly, you aren't alone


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gill..*


I love flying as the pilot myself, even though I stink with rockets. I focus on being good on flight from a standpoint of "how easy can I make this for my gunner to just clean house". My problem, I get shot out of sky to quickly because I'm too stationary (an after effect of the TV missile syndrome from BF2).


Yup it's a tough balance that I usually keep for a few mins until I get too comfortable and get sent spinning into the sea lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gill..*


There's no secondary as gunner, correct?


I think there will be in the full game. There's a "perk" (or whatever DICE are calling it) that gives drivers/pilots a mounted machine gun.

EDIT :: sorry I misread your post, that perk is only for driver/pilot AFAIK.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gill..*


So, saying that - I could never efficiently use both keyboard mouse/gamepad on BF2....but I did alright with it in ARMA2...

Anyone do both in this? Is it even possible (I haven't tried)? I think I might do better with gamepad with heli....


Since the recent patch there's been joystick controls automatically configured though I haven't used mine yet. I think a pad/stick is better for heli though as the heli pushes back against you when you roll, so if you want to keep rolling you have to keep moving the mouse which doesn't work so well. At least with a stick/pad you can just hold the direction. I'll have a test off it there in a few minutes actually, see how well it works.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


I love helis too! Was always my favourite vehicle in BF2. I must have spent a 100 hours in the thing, including practice on Single Player.

At first I didn't like the Apache, it didn't seem as nimble, or responsive, however once you realise how to work with the physics of the game, you can do some pretty quick turns.

I still prefer the BF2 Cobra though. It could be manoeuvred under bridges, and through tight gaps. I'm not sure the Apache is upto it. Landing is weird too, it wants to go forward, even though you're firmly on the ground.

I've been on empty servers too Threefeet, to fly, you aren't alone










I was a total newbie to BF2 (only started playing a few months back) and I rarely touched the chopper in MP. Kept on getting flamed for my ridiculous attempt at flying lol. Practiced lots in SP though with 64 idiot bots, great fun though only learning basic control as the bots aren't much of a threat.

I can't get the hang of landing either







I just kind of line it up at a fairly low altitude and just dump it on the ground lol. Risky as if I misjudge it and hit something I end up flipping upside down and killing myself and anyone in the vicinity









Maybe I'll see you on an empty server soon Dom, we can practice evasive maneuvers or more likely I'll practice bailing out


----------



## KaiZ51

Back again...

Sorry guys, but I still haven't decided whether to purchase the PS3 version or the PC version, so I have 1 more question...

Can you tell me how much better it is graphics wise compared to the PS3? If possible even show me some videos/pics of comparisons?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaiZ51*


Back again...

Sorry guys, but I still haven't decided whether to purchase the PS3 version or the PC version, so I have 1 more question...

Can you tell me how much better it is graphics wise compared to the PS3? If possible even show me some videos/pics of comparisons?


It'll be better as you can use DX11 and a few other things. Remember that the beta doesn't have all the highest settings enabled too.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaiZ51*


Back again...

Sorry guys, but I still haven't decided whether to purchase the PS3 version or the PC version, so I have 1 more question...

Can you tell me how much better it is graphics wise compared to the PS3? If possible even show me some videos/pics of comparisons?


I would get it for the pc. Just me though, I preodered mine today


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaiZ51*


Back again...

Sorry guys, but I still haven't decided whether to purchase the PS3 version or the PC version, so I have 1 more question...

Can you tell me how much better it is graphics wise compared to the PS3? If possible even show me some videos/pics of comparisons?


do you really want a FPS on ps3?


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

BETA KEY. First come, first serve

5RAE-AVGT-BLVR-A2Y6

it's posted on two forums, so you better hurry up.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


BETA KEY. First come, first serve

5RAE-AVGT-BLVR-A2Y6

it's posted on two forums, so you better hurry up.


I bet that was snatched up before your browser even finished reloading the page


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

actually, there was two keys posted on facepunch. (which is much more popular/active than OCN). It was posted 5 hours ago.. people assumed they were already taken..

Sent one to my freind..

now he is in the beta.

edit:
though they were two keys..


----------



## Radiix

Here's a couple interesting tweets from BC2's Senior Designer, Demize99

Quote:

Tested a slightly higher damage model in an internal MP test yesterday. Worked out nicely A couple more tests and it will go live for retail

Quote:

So the test was to increase AR SMG LMG Pistol and SemiAuto rifles/slugs by 25% vs the torso. Splash vehicles and snipe dmg stay the same.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

awesome. my m1 thompson just got better









although I don't need it to kick butt with it..


----------



## [Teh Root]

Not buying this. The game is just....not worth it. I can get the same experience from BF2142, with out the clunkiness and framerate issues. Until they get the framerate issues, solve the clunkiness of the shooter, and get lag issues out of the way, I won't be buying it. I may buy it when I get money, but otherwise no way man.


----------



## ZainyAntics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]*


Not buying this. The game is just....not worth it. I can get the same experience from BF2142, with out the clunkiness and framerate issues. Until they get the framerate issues, solve the clunkiness of the shooter, and get lag issues out of the way, I won't be buying it. I may buy it when I get money, but otherwise no way man.


Strange, I run it at 115 fps average with my system. You're being ignorant, the beta isn't the latest build by any means and you can expct perofmrance to be far better optimized, but then again I'm running at 115fps so I'm not complaining.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]*


Not buying this. The game is just....not worth it. I can get the same experience from BF2142, with out the clunkiness and framerate issues. Until they get the framerate issues, solve the clunkiness of the shooter, and get lag issues out of the way, I won't be buying it. I may buy it when I get money, but otherwise no way man.


wow.. that's just..

you realize, it's the beta, and if you cared enough to read this thread and the BC2 forums, Blogs, and twitter, you'd quickly find out that these things are non-existent in the full game.

they chose the most stable, but very unoptimized build for the beta. Not the final build.


----------



## snowman88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


wow.. that's just..

you realize, it's the beta, and if you cared enough to read this thread and the BC2 forums, Blogs, and twitter, you'd quickly find out that these things are non-existent in the full game.












I bet the retail version has the same framerate issues as the beta. It's a terribly optimized console port no matter what the devs on twitter say. I just fired up starcraft 2 beta and my gpu is used 80 - 90%. This game uses 25 - 35% of my gpu. Much like GTA4, this game will only run smooth on <1 year old hardware.


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snowman88*











I bet the retail version has the same framerate issues as the beta. It's a terribly optimized console port no matter what the devs on twitter say. I just fired up starcraft 2 beta and my gpu is used 80 - 90%. This game uses 25 - 35% of my gpu. Much like GTA4, this game will only run smooth on <1 year old hardware.


Hasn't starcraft 2 had a LOT MORE time in production?


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snowman88*











I bet the retail version has the same framerate issues as the beta. It's a terribly optimized console port no matter what the devs on twitter say. I just fired up starcraft 2 beta and my gpu is used 80 - 90%. This game uses 25 - 35% of my gpu. Much like GTA4, this game will only run smooth on <1 year old hardware.


Oh please. Look for yourself. It's stickied on the EA forums, posted by the representatives. It has been mentioned, posted and quoted 100s of times on OCN.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snowman88* 









I bet the retail version has the same framerate issues as the beta. It's a terribly optimized console port no matter what the devs on twitter say. I just fired up starcraft 2 beta and my gpu is used 80 - 90%. This game uses 25 - 35% of my gpu. Much like GTA4, this game will only run smooth on <1 year old hardware.

after they updated the beta to RC3, I had precision OSD on screen and my GPU usage on both gpu's was always between 80-90% with about a 20fps boost on average.


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]* 
Not buying this. The game is just....not worth it. I can get the same experience from BF2142, with out the clunkiness and framerate issues. Until they get the framerate issues, solve the clunkiness of the shooter, and get lag issues out of the way, I won't be buying it. I may buy it when I get money, but otherwise no way man.

The framerate issue has gotten better with the last patch and is said to be fixed and optimized in retail. People don't understand that the engine is new. Code had to be taken from the first engine, be rebuilt using DX10 API and reworked immensely to be acceptable for PC gamers.

I still don't understand complaints about clunky gameplay. To me it seems to give the game a great feeling of inertia compared to other games that seem to make actions feel almost too smooth. It's probably something that won't get changed.

I'm not sure about the lag complaints. Are you talking about server lag?


----------



## _02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
The framerate issue has gotten better with the last patch and is said to be fixed and optimized in retail. People don't understand that the engine is new. Code had to be taken from the first engine, be rebuilt using DX10 API and reworked immensely to be acceptable for PC gamers.

I still don't understand complaints about clunky gameplay. To me it seems to give the game a great feeling of inertia compared to other games that seem to make actions feel almost too smooth. It's probably something that won't get changed.

I'm not sure about the lag complaints. Are you talking about server lag?

The only complaint I have is the 1-2 second lag from button press to knife.

Could be intentional though, you can't just whip out a knife and stab in real life that quick.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
The only complaint I have is the 1-2 second lag from button press to knife.

Could be intentional though, you can't just whip out a knife and stab in real life that quick.


I get the same 1-2 second *lag* also with my knife. I guess its like that instead of instant knife pull out like MW2


----------



## Threefeet

It's not knife "lag", it's obviously intentional to stop people going on crazy knife sprees and forcing more gunplay, which I'm all for. I very rarely knife.

Also to the person saying their GPU is under-utilised by the game, that's clearly a bug as most (including myself) are reporting usage of 80-95%.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
The only complaint I have is the 1-2 second lag from button press to knife.

Could be intentional though, you can't just whip out a knife and stab in real life that quick.

Haha one time I chased somebody around the final part of the map trying to knife him. It was impossible because every time I tried to knife, my character slowed down to do the knifing motion. After three tries and they still didn't notice me, I just settled with a shot to the back of his head and a public "LOL" in chat.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

it's clunkly at low FPS. If you tune the settings down, it feels more "twitch" @ 60+ FPS


----------



## Noir

Stealing all tanks from the enemy was very satisfying









3 tanks and 1 Heli in the third part of the map









Also I think they patched the knife in the retail copy stated in the changelog


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]*


Not buying this. The game is just....not worth it. I can get the same experience from BF2142, with out the clunkiness and framerate issues. Until they get the framerate issues, solve the clunkiness of the shooter, and get lag issues out of the way, I won't be buying it. I may buy it when I get money, but otherwise no way man.


No way, its alot more intense game play than 2142, and there is still laods of lag on 2142 so... your post in not very well backed up....


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Noir*


Stealing all tanks from the enemy was very satisfying









3 tanks and 1 Heli in the third part of the map









Also I think they patched the knife in the retail copy stated in the changelog










Changed the knife? What was wrong with it???


----------



## mtbiker033

BF BC2 PC walk-through video about to go up on the BF Blog:

  
 YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2 PC Walkthough Trailer  



 
 very interesting stuff, framerate is unlocked so you can get the max frames out of your machine, fov is adjustable though there is a cap, etc!


----------



## turbocharged

So does the beta end at midnight tonight (12:00am 2/25) or at the end of tomorrow (11:59 2/25)?

I assume at 11:59 2/25, but if it is actually tonight I would like to get a few more hours of gameplay in before it does.


----------



## Cheex

Too bad I missed out on the beta completely. I will however, be getting the game!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Radiix




----------



## Dom_sufc

Awesome









Although so frustratingly true.

It's great when you're defending though,


----------



## CorporalAris

I don't understand how only 25% of your GPU is being used. Mine stays at about 85%...


----------



## Leon777

Aye that is very true!


----------



## mtbiker033

DICE just released a final update to the beta client R4:

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...ersion-r4.html

* Likely fix for "5-minute disconnects". Try it out, and say whether it helps or if you are still getting booted (if so: after how long? and always after the same amount of time?)

What happened on some machines was this:
When you are logged in, your game client has TCP connections to two of EA's master servers. During a game, there isn't much traffic on all those connections. Therefore, the master servers send dummy transactions every 150s. This is so your game client knows that the connection hasn't been broken. Well, guess what? It seems that they don't send dummy transactions to all players. Why not? Nobody knows. So what the R4 client does, is that when it has seen 160s of idleness on a connection, it sends a dummy transaction. This was enough to get rid of the disconnects on the test machines.

Oh, and: when the nearest known problem location is in Poland, the master servers are in the US, and you have no direct access to either machine... then debugging is a convoluted process.

* Workaround for speaker setups. If one of your speakers has lower volume (or is totally silent), try with one of the following lines in your Settings.ini:
o SpeakerCount=2
o SpeakerCount=4
o SpeakerCount=6

Again, let us know if it doesn't help.

Rather few changes this time around - it's getting more and more difficult to "lift" changes from the retail version into the closed beta version.

Also, you may have read about people being able to crash others' machines with long clantags and nasty chat messages? There is server-side filtering in Server R8, and RSPs begun rolling those out a few hours ago.

beta ends tomorrow at 10am est!!


----------



## BreakDown

AAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!

3 times in a row a guy in my team was ****ing up my plans.

no one on the team attaking, so i blow up 3 of the first 4 mcoms. the other one was blown up with a tank from far away... (obvoiusly... maybe they even kill someone if they come near)

so i go to the next 2 mcoms, no one sees me. i sneak up behind B. i see there are lots of people around. so i decided to wait for them to leave. suddenly a guy on my team spawns on me and starts throwing granades and shooting giving away our position. DEAD.

and he did it 2 more times. i absolutley hate ****** teams. specially when they dont do nothing at all except **** my plans up.

EDIT: there should be a kick option for TK, just like on DoD:S, because sometimes there is people TK for fun


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


EDIT: there should be a kick option for TK, just like on DoD:S, because sometimes there is people TK for fun


I personally like the idea of transferring all damage done to team mates to the player dealing the damage.


----------



## lilraver018

I just purchased a pre order copy on new egg. So far i have looked at some beta game play and videos and i am liking this a lot better than mf2.'

But i do love the dedicated servers again. We should definitely have a server running up on the forums don't you all agree?

But how are some of your thoughts and initial impressions on the game, i would like to know what some of you guys think since i didn't get a chance to play.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lilraver018*


I just purchased a pre order copy on new egg. So far i have looked at some beta game play and videos and i am liking this a lot better than mf2.'

But i do love the dedicated servers again. We should definitely have a server running up on the forums don't you all agree?

But how are some of your thoughts and initial impressions on the game, i would like to know what some of you guys think since i didn't get a chance to play.


*great * (grt)
adj. greatÂ·er, greatÂ·est
1. Very large in size.
2. Larger in size than others of the same kind.
3. Large in quantity or number: A great throng awaited us. See Synonyms at large.
4. Extensive in time or distance: a great delay.
*5. Remarkable or outstanding in magnitude, degree, or extent: a great crisis.*
*6. Of outstanding significance or importance: a great work of art.*
7. Chief or principal: the great house on the estate.
8*. Superior in quality or character; noble: "For he was great, ere fortune made him so" (John Dryden).*
*9. Powerful; influential: one of the great nations of the West.*
*10. Eminent; distinguished: a great leader*.
*11. Grand; aristocratic.*
12. Informal Enthusiastic: a great lover of music.
13. Informal Very skillful: great at algebra.
*14. Informal Very good; first-rate: We had a great time at the dance.*
15. Being one generation removed from the relative specified. Often used in combination: a great-granddaughter.
16. Archaic Pregnant.


----------



## lilraver018

oh why thank you


----------



## BreakDown

really, grate game.

at first bit hard to get used to, but really fun.

when you get used to the gameplay, try out a hardcore server, dont let the name put you out, its much better.

sorry for poor description. im tired.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


really, grate game.

at first bit hard to get used to, but really fun.

when you get used to the gameplay, try out a hardcore server, dont let the name put you out, its much better.

sorry for poor description. im tired.


I love it how you posted that whole definition of "great," and then misspell it next post. Nothing against you personally, I just found it funny.


----------



## lilraver018

i did find the game on ebay for a preoder of $30~. For those of you who like to deal with ebay it seems to be the cheapest option for the game right now.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


I personally like the idea of transferring all damage done to team mates to the player dealing the damage.


That's actually a superb idea. I'm surprised nobody, AFAIK, has thought of that before.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


I love it how you posted that whole definition of "great," and then misspell it next post. Nothing against you personally, I just found it funny.










i know how to define "great", not how to spell it


----------



## KG363

hu neads speling


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


hu neads speling


know wan need its


----------



## Noir

Before the BETA ends why dont we post what rank we got on the leaderboards









I'll post mine later...


----------



## Noir

Here is my rank in the leaderboards


















*2774*

Sooo out of the 3.5 Million+ people in the game today. I rank in the top 1%







.

If you guys check the top guys they have more than 100+ hours in the game!!!!!!


----------



## Cryptedvick

Did they just shut down the servers? 
I cant seem to connect...


----------



## Noir

IS it 10am already??? SOmeone posted that it will end at 10 AM.


----------



## Radiix

The end of the beta was at 1 AM PST, not 10.


----------



## Dom_sufc

It's

Quote:

8:11:55 AM EST
Currently 13:11 GMT.


----------



## Noir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
The end of the beta was at 1 AM PST, not 10.

Ok i'll remove 0... mathematically i find it hard to believe that removing "nothing" can have an effect hahahah


----------



## Leon777

4 days 10 hours till beta is over...


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


4 days 10 hours till beta is over...


Nope.

Beta Has Ended (EA Link)


----------



## Radiix

*
Day one map pack that adds two new maps. It's going to be free on PC and for all console players who buy the game new.*

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Extra Multiplayer Content

Quote: 
  STOCKHOLM--(BUSINESS WIRE)--DICE, an Electronic Arts Inc. studio (NASDAQ:ERTS), today announced that two massive, all-new multiplayer maps for Battlefield: Bad Company™ 2 will be unlocked on March 2nd when the game launches in North America. This map pack features the Laguna Alta map playable in Conquest mode and Nelson Bay map playable in Rush mode, bringing the total number of multiplayer maps up to 10. Later in March, DICE will release yet another map pack at no extra charge*, giving players a chance to experience the Arica Harbor map in Conquest mode and Laguna Presa map in Rush mode. Available in the box, the content packs are unlocked by simply inputting a VIP code**.

"Battlefield: Bad Company 2 will redefine online modern warfare on March 2. We are deeply committed to the FPS community and Battlefield fans worldwide," said Patrick Bach, Senior Producer for Battlefield: Bad Company 2. "These first two map packs are just the beginning. We're planning ongoing support for the community by always keeping the experience fresh and ensuring the best possible gameplay experience."

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 is setting a new standard for action games with the quality of its highly detailed, war-torn landscapes and massive, destructible environments. The game's tactical destruction shakes up the gameplay delivering epic battles never before seen in a modern warfare game.

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 will be in stores on March 2, 2010 in North America and March 4, 2010 in Europe for the Xbox 360Â® videogame and entertainment system, PlayStationÂ®3 computer entertainment system and the PC. The Limited Edition of Battlefield: Bad Company 2 can be pre-ordered now on all platforms at no extra cost, with participating retailers worldwide (while supplies last). For more information on DICE, please visit www.dice.se. For more information on Battlefield: Bad Company 2 please visit: www.badcompany2.ea.com. Or follow us on Twitter at http://twitter.com/OfficialBFBC2.

* Included with purchase of new game. Internet connection required.

** VIP codes included in the shrink-wrapped box. Those players that do not have a code can purchase one via the in-game store for $15. PC players will get the content as a game update. Internet connection required.  
   
 YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Day 1 Map Pack Trailer


----------



## mtbiker033

Awesome! Thanks for posting that Radiix! The VIP code is a great alternate anti-piracy policy in a way, its a reward for buying the game new. I like the way they are handling this game already (not even out yet!) and look forward to great support in the future.

since squad rush and squad DM are for 16 players, I'm guessing that there will be 16 man servers running all the squad rush and squad DM maps, while there will be 32 man map servers running conquest and rush. Not too mention hardcore and non-hardcore for all types/sizes.

i can't wait til Tuesday.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Nope.

Beta Has Ended (EA Link)


Well i cnat still egt onto servers :S


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


Well i cnat still egt onto servers :S


Strange









I can't. And you can actually play a game...?


----------



## Munkypoo7

Here's another quick video, I didn't see it previously-posted, might be wrong, if so, I'll just remove the linky









  
 YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2 PC Walkthough Trailer


----------



## Dom_sufc

I am so excite.

10 days until it should come in the post. I might actually buy a book lol.

I cannot wait to stick high textures/effects etc on. I'm glad they didn't in the Beta. There's so much to look forward to, rather than just extra maps.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
Nope.

Beta Has Ended (EA Link)

Well i can still get onto servers :S


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
Well i can still get onto servers :S

You already said that, and I replied.


----------



## exileschild




----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
You already said that, and I replied.

He's just rubbing it in


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *threefeet*


he's just rubbing it in










:d


----------



## Threefeet

Sooo... what to do for the next week...

Goldeneye Source maybe?

Might get a bit of BF2 in, though I think I'm allergic to the graphics at this stage. Sad to say that, but yes I need decent graphics to enjoy a good


----------



## Leon777

yea i wass







sorry, cod or 2412....?


----------



## Dom_sufc

I don't really enjoy 2142 that much







Seems atmosphereless. That is a word

Boring maps aswell. That graphics feel worse than BF2 just because the maps have hardly any objects.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
yea i wass







sorry, cod or 2412....?

I'm purged my life of MW2 so that's a no go








Don't own 2142.

We should all hook up for some Goldeneye action, tremendous fun


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
I am so excite.

10 days until it should come in the post. I might actually buy a book lol.

I cannot wait to stick high textures/effects etc on. I'm glad they didn't in the Beta. There's so much to look forward to, rather than just extra maps.

Same here, Ima die waiting D:

Might have to OC and go CF to get high textures on, in my case at least lol.


----------



## olli3

I was pretty addicted to MW2 before I played BC2 beta, but now, I cant stand it. Its not that I hate MW2 now, I just feel bored playing it, like I'm not achieving anything! Painful wait until the release of BC2, but from what I've read they have fixed everything that was annoying me about the beta, so its going to be amazing









This game is going to make me fail my degree for sure


----------



## Leon777

I ment liek cod 4lol


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
I ment liek cod 4lol

Is there something wrong with your keyboard?


----------



## Gabkicks

This sux waiting for the game to come out.


----------



## BreakDown

so it comes out the 2nd right?

because on some places i see they say it comes out the 4th, including steam.

EDIT
on the official site is says 4 days remain if you enter as USA, if you do as from england it says 6 days!

what!? i dotn wanna wait 2 more days! why do i have to do that?


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
so it comes out the 2nd right?

because on some places i see they say it comes out the 4th, including steam.

EDIT
on the official site is says 4 days remain if you enter as USA, if you do as from england it says 6 days!

what!? i dotn wanna wait 2 more days! why do i have to do that?

The release date for games in the US is on Tuesday. UK releases on Thursday.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
so it comes out the 2nd right?

because on some places i see they say it comes out the 4th, including steam.

EDIT
on the official site is says 4 days remain if you enter as USA, if you do as from england it says 6 days!

what!? i dotn wanna wait 2 more days! why do i have to do that?

because you're not from America ...
neither am I for that matter. I guess we're gonna have to wait a little longer. o well








I'm gonna try to buy the game retail anyway so that's gonna be even longer to wait until it gets to stores around here... not much tho, couple of days at the most


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
because you're not from America ...
neither am I for that matter. I guess we're gonna have to wait a little longer. o well








I'm gonna try to buy the game retail anyway so that's gonna be even longer to wait until it gets to stores around here... not much tho, couple of days at the most

i thought it was a worldwide release....

HATE YOU AMERICANS FOR THIS! I SHALL HAVE REVENGE ON THE BATTLEFIELD!


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


i thought it was a worldwide release....
HATE YOU AMERICANS FOR THIS! I SHALL HAVE REVENGE ON THE BATTLEFIELD!


Lol, hate their marketing department.

I'm sure America didn't send them an email "Hey, we want it early. Thx -America"


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Lol, hate their marketing department.

I'm sure America didn't send them an email "Hey, we want it early. Thx -America"


yeah, i know, i was just kidding.

but it sucks.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Lol, hate their marketing department.

I'm sure America didn't send them an email "Hey, we want it early. Thx -America"


No, we did. It was joint letter from the president and congress

I think we replaced it with BC2, but you got the idea.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
i thought it was a worldwide release....

HATE YOU AMERICANS FOR THIS! I SHALL HAVE REVENGE ON THE BATTLEFIELD!

Hmm, what if I tell steam I just moved to Kentucky


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Hmm, what if I tell steam I just moved to Kentucky










you sneaky americans, you just decided to take everything overthere huh?

you have never done anything good! 
appart from helping europe in WW2
and your mustang
and intel
and AMD
and....

sneaky americans!


----------



## KG363

As much as we Americans love being praised, I have to admit that it was the Russians who won WWII

Don't forget other contributions like those of Edison, Bell, and our medical innovation


----------



## KG363

So any news on BF 1943?


----------



## Radiix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


So any news on BF 1943?


DICE said they would release it sometime after BC2.


----------



## KG363

I thought it was supposed to come out very early 2010 so you could play a while before bc2


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


DICE said they would release it sometime after BC2.


i think i read that it would be out for Q4 2010 or Q1 2011, but dont quote me on that.


----------



## KG363

Alright thanks


----------



## adadk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Don't forget other contributions like those of Edison, Bell, and our medical innovation










(Alexander Graham) Bell was Canadian....


----------



## KG363

It was a US patent and he invented the telephone in his boston office


----------



## aFreak

**** i forgot beta was over. =[ should i uninstall the beta now?


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


**** i forgot beta was over. =[ should i uninstall the beta now?


I am 2mor, what about everyone else?


----------



## Radiix

TV Trailer!

  
 YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - TV Advertisment


----------



## BreakDown

actually this TV trailer would have not make me buy it if it was the first thing i saw about the game and i dindt know the battlefield franchaise. It looks like its just a graphics generated video that then you cannot do all of that.

the battlefield moments were much better IMO.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


actually this TV trailer would have not make me buy it if it was the first thing i saw about the game and i dindt know the battlefield franchaise. It looks like its just a graphics generated video that then you cannot do all of that.

the battlefield moments were much better IMO.


But it looked fast-paced, acted frantic/hectic, and it mentioned MW2, so I'm sure it caught the attention of more than just a few people.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


actually this TV trailer would have not make me buy it if it was the first thing i saw about the game and i dindt know the battlefield franchaise. It looks like its just a graphics generated video that then you cannot do all of that.

the battlefield moments were much better IMO.


Yea i agree with that one!


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


But it looked fast-paced, acted frantic/hectic, and it mentioned MW2, so I'm sure it caught the attention of more than just a few people.










actually it will be sucesfull, add fast paced action, throw words in, with some pop-rock music and people will be so saturated they will think its the best game ever. specially if they see it once and again.

but i dont know. the battlefield moments were in game and showed the online feature. i think it would have sold MORE, you know. after many adverts, one that does not scream at you in the face also draws attention.

but im no marketing strategist.

i preferred the battlefield moments, thats all


----------



## Threefeet

It doesn't release here 'til the 5th


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


It doesn't release here 'til the 5th

















did you buy it off steam? if so you can preload the 3rd and play the 4th.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


did you buy it off steam? if so you can preload the 3rd and play the 4th.


Ftw


----------



## corx

Awesome, ordered my copy on Steam. It unlocks on 5th. Damn.


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


did you buy it off steam? if so you can preload the 3rd and play the 4th.


I got mine off steam and it says it will unlock on the 5th, where did you read otherwise?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olli3* 
I got mine off steam and it says it will unlock on the 5th, where did you read otherwise?

steam itself...

i would find it very rare that it unlocks differently on different countries of europe.


















EDIT: this is the beta of the new steam client, but it said the same on the old one.

EDIT 2: and HERE it also states it comes out in 5 days, 4 hours, which is the 4th. (it is the official bad company 2 site, entering as from the UK instead of from the USA)


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
did you buy it off steam? if so you can preload the 3rd and play the 4th.

No way, it's ridiculously overpriced.

â‚¬49.99 is crazy when I pre-ordered for â‚¬34.99 in Gamestop.

Plus I should get the Limited Edition copy


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
No way, it's ridiculously overpriced.

â‚¬49.99 is crazy when I pre-ordered for â‚¬34.99 in Gamestop.

Plus I should get the Limited Edition copy









they should still send it they day it comes out. not the next day.


----------



## Leon777

i got mine fo Â£29.98 i think on steam


----------



## twistid

My steam says "
Available: March 3rd, 2010

This game will unlock in approximately 4 days and 6 hours
"

I used the USA link... (not my default Korean IP addy which gives a date of March 4th or 5th =P


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


they should still send it they day it comes out. not the next day.


It's not mail order, it's from in-store.

Don't ask me why we get it on the 5th, we just do









Ah well, it'll give the rest of the world a much needed headstart on me









EDIT :: that's not to say I'm not going to turn up at Gamestop on the 4th "thinking" it's released that day. Who knows I might get lucky


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twistid*


My steam says "
Available: March 3rd, 2010

This game will unlock in approximately 4 days and 6 hours
"

I used the USA link... (not my default Korean IP addy which gives a date of March 4th or 5th =P


so you will be eble to download before? if you use a proxy of something?


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


steam itself...

i would find it very rare that it unlocks differently on different countries of europe.

EDIT: this is the beta of the new steam client, but it said the same on the old one.

EDIT 2: and HERE it also states it comes out in 5 days, 4 hours, which is the 4th. (it is the official bad company 2 site, entering as from the UK instead of from the USA)


Weird...mine definitely says release on the 5th:










different release dates over europe sounds weird to me, but I guess 1 more day wont kill me


----------



## BreakDown

this is very strange.... different dates over europe.... dunno....

maybe its a time zone difference? dont think so.


----------



## olli3

I can't understand why the battlefield site from the UK says its released on the 5th of march, but then the countdown timer on the same page says 5 days 6 hours, which is the 4th. Maybe they set the countdown timer wrong or something


----------



## Threefeet

Maybe there's different release dates for downloads/shops?


----------



## elson

NA gets it 2nd March and Europe was 5th I think


----------



## skunksmash

the more i play this game the more i can see how well they've recreated the battlefield, the whole atmosphere is EXCELLENT, the noise of the armored vehicles & tanks is bang on.









it still takes too many rounds to kill though, the shotguns are useless b/c there's no way you can get close enough to the enemy, & the lac of a toggled crouch is utterly stupid.

but apart from that its probably the closest you'll get to real warfare in a game...


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunksmash*


the more i play this game the more i can see how well they've recreated the battlefield, the whole atmosphere is EXCELLENT, the noise of the armored vehicles & tanks is bang on.









it still takes too many rounds to kill though, the shotguns are useless b/c there's no way you can get close enough to the enemy, & the lac of a toggled crouch is utterly stupid.

but apart from that its probably the closest you'll get to real warfare in a game...










Agreed, the atmosphere of the game is great, knowing every shot and explosion going off is real and not some background audio track.

According to the beta change log, they have made new engine sounds for all armoured vehicles, so that should be pretty cool.

They have also increased torso hit damage by 25% I think I read somewhere so that should help with the damage issues. (sniper is unchanged though)

Also, I'm guessing there may be an extra damage perk, which would be cool. (dunno what they are called, excuse the call of duty reference







)


----------



## twistid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skunksmash*


but apart from that its probably the closest you'll get to real warfare in a game...










Never played OpFlash or ArmA have you?


----------



## mtbiker033

omg check out the new TV spot for BF BC2:


YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2 TV Commercial





IS IT TUESDAY YET!!!!!?????????????


----------



## identitycrisis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 

IS IT TUESDAY YET!!!!!?????????????

No kidding, I went to play last night and I couldn't connect to the servers, I was bummed. Why couldn't they let us play until the 2nd


----------



## SimpleTech

Got an email today from EA and my physical copy shipped via 2-day shipping. Awesome!!


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


omg check out the new TV spot for BF BC2:

YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2 TV Commercial

IS IT TUESDAY YET!!!!!?????????????


No wai! Check out last page for the new TV add for BF BC2


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


No wai! Check out last page for the new TV add for BF BC2










I think that's the third time it's been posted in this thread


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


I think that's the third time it's been posted in this thread










I honestly did check back a few pages and didn't see it, oh well, it's so epic it needs to be triple posted!


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


omg check out the new TV spot for BF BC2:

YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2 TV Commercial

IS IT TUESDAY YET!!!!!?????????????


Saw it on last night, pretty sweet.

Looks like its BF2 for me 'till BC2 is released...


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


I honestly did check back a few pages and didn't see it, oh well, it's so epic it needs to be triple posted!










Not everyone will be following every post anyway









I hope that map is in the MP! I imagine that's an SP cutscene, or something.


----------



## Gir

Woo, EA shipped my pre order this morning.


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twistid* 
Never played OpFlash or ArmA have you?

lol.....mate, ive got Arma 2 sitting here...

its terrible, general player movement is archaic







, played for 3 hours & then uninstalled, worst Â£30 ive ever spent.


----------



## Heavymetal.fan

IGN gave it a 8.9. But they gave mw2 a 9.5 lulz.


----------



## s0nniez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gir* 
Woo, EA shipped my pre order this morning.









Has it charged your credit card?


----------



## mtbiker033

I went by my local gamestop where I have my in-store pre-order and I can pick it up Monday at mid-night!!


----------



## Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s0nniez* 
Has it charged your credit card?

Yep.


----------



## GameStopTom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavymetal.fan* 
IGN gave it a 8.9. But they gave mw2 a 9.5 lulz.

I wonder what it'd take to get IGN to just ROUND UP.









Anyway, I dropped in here to make sure you guys all heard about this cool charity bracket challenge GameStop's putting on for BFBC2. Full disclosure - I'm working on it - but it's still pretty awesome.

A charity tourny for pro gamers that works like March Madness - 16 teams of 4 pros, each led by a celeb/athlete team captain. If you fill out a bracket by March 4 at http://www.gamestop.com/battlefieldbc2, you could win $10,000 when a charity like Yele Haiti or The Epilepsy Foundation wins $25,000.

Like I said, I'm working on this charity event, so let me know if I can answer any questions for you. Thanks!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GameStopTom* 
I wonder what it'd take to get IGN to just ROUND UP.









Anyway, I dropped in here to make sure you guys all heard about this cool charity bracket challenge GameStop's putting on for BFBC2. Full disclosure - I'm working on it - but it's still pretty awesome.

A charity tourny for pro gamers that works like March Madness - 16 teams of 4 pros, each led by a celeb/athlete team captain. If you fill out a bracket by March 4 at http://www.gamestop.com/battlefieldbc2, you could win $10,000 when a charity like Yele Haiti or The Epilepsy Foundation wins $25,000.

Like I said, I'm working on this charity event, so let me know if I can answer any questions for you. Thanks!

I saw a poster for the tournament on the store front of my local gamestop, thanks for stopping by and posting about it, sounds like it will support good causes.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Yay, happy days! My GS code to unlock the AK74S came, I called GameStop and they confirmed that my CC was charged on Tuesday, and BC2 was cracked and released a few minutes ago. It seems that the SP by itself is only 5GBs.







So the MP must be on a disc of its own.


----------



## BreakDown

question....

should i buy battlefield 2142 deluxe? or is it not worth it anymore?

and what about battlefield 2 complete collection?

i saw them at 7,49€ and 8,97€ respectably


----------



## Leon777

Steam fail lol


----------



## dual

Ya steam does fail it says game comes out at 4pm on march 2nd.


----------



## Joey:)

Would be nice


----------



## dual

Got to love micro destruction.


----------



## Radiix

IGN gave the game a 8.9 and the developers seem to be angry because the reviewer was ignorant among a lot of other things. Even some of the IGN community is angry about the way the review turned out.

Here's a article about the review, you can also read it there.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
IGN gave the game a 8.9 and the developers seem to be angry because the reviewer was ignorant among a lot of other things. Even some of the IGN community is angry about the way the review turned out.

Here's a article about the review, you can also read it there.

maybe IW has a picture of the IGN reviewer with a goat? more likely IW is in his wallet.


----------



## Zerkk

I have a feeling this game will make my rig cry.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


maybe IW has a picture of the IGN reviewer with a goat? more likely IW is in his wallet.


Possibly.

Or maybe he's just a run-of-the-mill village idiot


----------



## Joey:)

I just hope my rig will let me play it when i have my HD4850 1GB, or else I will be the one crying lol.


----------



## WaRTaco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zerkk*


I have a feeling this game will make my rig cry.


i know man, i was almost tempted to buy a Core 2 Quad, but eh, i think ill be alright


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WaRTaco*


i know man, i was almost tempted to buy a Core 2 Quad, but eh, i think ill be alright










I think so to







. Depending on how it runs I might try and push my Q6600 to 3.2-3.4. As for my GPU... it's a lemon when coming to OCing







But my guess is that it's going to have better scaling compared to the beta so I'm pretty excited.


----------



## t3haxle

"Sound:
BF:BC2-9
MW2-10

Presentation:
BF:BC2-8
MW2-8.5"

Ummm... What?

@the CPU thing: I was a sad panda when I figured out the "defective" 4th core on my BE was actually defective ;-; I'll probably OC it in the days to come tho lol.


----------



## Joey:)

BC2 has better sound


----------



## t3haxle

Yeah, I was quoting the review. I'm seriously wondering what IW did to blackmail him lol


----------



## WaRTaco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zerkk*


I think so to







. Depending on how it runs I might try and push my Q6600 to 3.2-3.4. As for my GPU... it's a lemon when coming to OCing







But my guess is that it's going to have better scaling compared to the beta so I'm pretty excited.


ya, but no big deal if i need ot get a Core 2 Quad, they arent super expensive..


----------



## BreakDown

controls on sp are a bit clunky, just as if you play MoH: AA.
the sp is fun, old school style.
it has (in my eyes) many refferences to classic fps. MoH, CoD: MW1, etc...

i like it. nuff said.

edit: my rig falls to its knees sometimes. very demanding.


----------



## Microsis

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/BadCompanyOCN


----------



## Joey:)

Joined the steam group


----------



## ovyeminem

Quote:



They are gonna send some p**** a** Special Forces with heartbeat monitors on their weapons


Thats a line from a clip during the game said by one of the guys in the team. Found it funny since i think its a shot at MW2.

The only thing i think they should of added is prone, i miss it, but its fine.

Played for about 3 hours, found the game really good, no complaints so far.

P.S.: Its not a pirate version of the game, its the actual legal game and it doesnt matter from who or how i got it, i just do.


----------



## Joey:)

No prone plz! It will just be like MW2: a lot of campers.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joey*


No prone plz! It will just be like MW2: a lot of campers.


You don't need prone to camp


----------



## Joey:)

It helps campers allot though.


----------



## ovyeminem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joey* 
No prone plz! It will just be like MW2: a lot of campers.

You can camp w/o prone also, but if they were worried about this, they could of at least done something and leave it for singleplayer and disable it during multiplayer, because i encountered a couple of missions where prone would of been nice.


----------



## JTD92

Well Bad Company 2 is already leaked into torrents.


----------



## PDXMark

It's MW2 with vehicles? Boring...


----------



## GameStopTom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
I saw a poster for the tournament on the store front of my local gamestop, thanks for stopping by and posting about it, sounds like it will support good causes.

_And_ it'll be a good time. Check out the videos and pictures of the launch event.


----------



## dual

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PDXMark*


It's MW2 with vehicles? Boring...


No its MW2 with decent multiplayer. Also destruction and more players and some epic battles on huge maps.


----------



## Cryptedvick

I just preordered mine








I cant believe the price I'm paying for it ... only 160 ron plus shipping to my front door. 
thats $53 but since most games run for ~200-250 ron over here its awesome.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


"Sound:
BF:BC2-9
MW2-10


right there is where he absolutely loses credibility, the sound in BC2 is amazing. All the other categories are subjective but this is absolutely wrong.


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


right there is where he absolutely loses credibility, the sound in BC2 is amazing. All the other categories are subjective but this is absolutely wrong.


The sound too is subjective.


----------



## KG363

The sound quality is better. I don't think that's opinionated. Whether you like it more, that is


----------



## kilrbe3

Don't hate, just love me...

All mine








BTW, GAME WAS GREAT! SP WAS DA PWN!

Link to all the photos (they got resized down)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Some examples;



























































^^ thats my wallpaper







^^

Settings:
1920x1080
ALL HIGH
4xAA 4x AF
HBAO OFF


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Dice low-blowed CoD:Modern Warfare. one of them say (I think it was Malar or w/e) says-No we can't tell him he'll just send in spec op guys with "replacewordherewithfemalecat" ass heart beat monitors


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Don't hate, just love me...

All mine








BTW, GAME WAS GREAT! SP WAS DA PWN!

Link to all the photos (they got resized down)

Settings:
1920x1080
ALL HIGH
4xAA 4x AF
HBAO OFF


wow looks like the performance was really good!


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


wow looks like the performance was really good!


I never went below like 70-80fps avg. About 30-40 during intense dust/sand/dirt


----------



## kilrbe3

here is a video I made as well;


YouTube- Bad Company 2 PC "FULL GAME"


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


here is a video I made as well;
YouTube- Bad Company 2 PC "FULL GAME"


have you made other videos? Last time I uploaded videos of a game before it came out (Modern Warfare 2) - I got banned. I'd put some of BFBC2 up as well but Im afraid.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

IW doesn't like you uploading their stuff before release date, i don't think DICE cares though


----------



## kilrbe3

I dont think I care either.. I'll just go make another youtube lol.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


I dont think I care either.. I'll just go make another youtube lol.


well that's different for me. I have over 15 million views and 600+ videos. I don't want to loose my account, so I was wondering.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

i was noticing this earlier. does anyone notice how the gun models are crap tastic ESPECIALLY in the cutscenes? They really suck.










wth is that in his hand? CS:S weapons are more detailed then that. Hell, modders come up with way better weapon skins.


----------



## ovyeminem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
i was noticing this earlier. does anyone notice how the gun models are crap tastic ESPECIALLY in the cutscenes? They really suck.










wth is that in his hand? CS:S weapons are more detailed then that. Hell, modders come up with way better weapon skins.

I noticed that too, they really look crappy, i dont mean the design, thats fine, but the skins are awful.


----------



## elson

Game looks amazing. Tempted to get the torrents but meh I can wait 3 days.
The faces look really good as does the lighting.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Lol more complaints
mounted machine guns with the faceplates are INSANE. You can't shoot through them, even the tiny glass nor the opening between the gun. If you do not have a 40mm gernade launcher or a RL - you can't destroy them if they're place on rooftops. The only possible way to take them down is to catch the AI looking at the completely opposite angle you currently are which NEVER happens unless you sit and wait 5 minutes in a corner where he can't see you. He instantly tracks you like a beacon through walls. The second you look at him he locks onto you even if you aren't looking at him. It's the dumbest bull ever.

Also, you can never tell if you're actually being hit by them. The only time you realize you're getting hit is when you're screen is completely red and you're about dead. By then it's too late.


----------



## gablain

hum so have i missed something ? The games comes out like in 5 days no ?


----------



## elson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gablain*


hum so have i missed something ? The games comes out like in 5 days no ?


leaked torrents they said.


----------



## Higgins

Nice video. Try leading your targets when sniping though, these aren't MW2 laser guns.


----------



## gablain

so you guys are basically posting videos of leaked pirated version of the game ?


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gablain*


so you guys are basically posting videos of leaked pirated version of the game ?


EDIT: Most likely they are, 
It's not worth getting one of those letters from your ISP,
Notice of Action under the Digital Millennium Copyright Act will result in the termination of your Service account









A friend of mine got his internet shut off just last week for downloading BIO Shock 2 from a torrent site, LOL

If you paid for the game like I did it's worth waiting a couple more days


----------



## Noir

I want to try the game now... I'll just grab a copy in my local store once it is available.Whenever that may be. I hope to get it by next weekend







If i could just preorder.

FIRST BOUGHT GAME YAY!!!!!


----------



## kilrbe3

Here's another;

  
 YouTube- Battlefield Bad Company 2 "The Hippie Pilot"


----------



## olli3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
i was noticing this earlier. does anyone notice how the gun models are crap tastic ESPECIALLY in the cutscenes? They really suck.


I read in the beta change log all the weapons have been re-skinned, so maybe the updated skins were not in the torrent you downloaded. Maybe you should wait for the actual release next time


----------



## Leon777

lmao, So who here is gonna play the game, cos if you are add Leon777 (Il have a nice {RMC}) once added so you'll know its me !


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
lmao, So who here is gonna play the game, cos if you are add Leon777 (Il have a nice {RMC}) once added so you'll know its me !









I'll add you









I'm getting tired of Dom TKing me... j/k


----------



## Radiix

1up pre-review: Four Ways Bad Company 2 Is Already A Bit Better Than COD

Gamestar.de review - 90% - Translation is a bit off

Bad Company 2 full OST on Spotify


----------



## Microsis

YouTube- EPIC Modern Warfare 2 Reference in BFBC2


----------



## IEATFISH

OCN will be hosting a BC2 server! Show your support:

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...field-bc2.html


----------



## Tempest2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
YouTube- EPIC Modern Warfare 2 Reference in BFBC2

YES.

YESSSSSS.

DiCE







EA


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
OCN will be hosting a BC2 server! Show your support:

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...field-bc2.html











Great news!


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gablain* 
hum so have i missed something ? The games comes out like in 5 days no ?

Some retail shops have received early copies and are putting them on sale now.


----------



## ovyeminem

Sadly the singleplayer is short. And people were laughing at MW2 that it was short, well lets see them laughing at this since it takes half of the time to finish it than MW2.

O well in conclusion singleplayer sucks because its way too short, but at least the multiplayer is awesome and in a day we will be able to play.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

does the single player really "suck" or is it just short? Because you can have a really bad campaign that is long, but i guess that makes it "good" by your wording/logic.


----------



## ovyeminem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound* 
does the single player really "suck" or is it just short? Because you can have a really bad campaign that is long, but i guess that makes it "good" by your wording/logic.

I didnt say the gameplay was bad just that it was short, really short, took about 3 maybe 4 hours put together to finish it which in my eyes it sucks, but purely because its short not that its a bad campaign or something like that.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ovyeminem*


I didnt say the gameplay was bad just that it was short, really short, took about 3 maybe 4 hours put together to finish it which in my eyes it sucks, but purely because its short not that its a bad campaign or something like that.


the whole thing sucks because it's too short for you? 
ok then...


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


the whole thing sucks because it's too short for you? 
ok then...


the comedy in it was funny. But it is EXTREMELY short and not all that much fun. Standard shoot and duck. Hell if you want to, you can just run through the enemies. You don't need to kill them. The plot was also pretty lame and actually extremely Modern Warfare 2 rip-offish. Especially the ending. Yet they bash MW2 in some of the one liners they pull off.


----------



## Emu105

Dont matter if the Story sucks its that MP!!!


----------



## ShaZam508

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ovyeminem*


I didnt say the gameplay was bad just that it was short, really short, took about 3 maybe 4 hours put together to finish it which in my eyes it sucks, but purely because its short not that its a bad campaign or something like that.


Was that on hard? I find campaign to be awesome, Im having a blast. Did you take your time and find all the M-Coms and collectible guns? Any compaign would suck if you rushed thru it.


----------



## killerhz

yes. i received my pre-order yesterday and sadly the SP sux. too bad not able to get into MP now. also @ my resolution 2048x1152 the game only get 30-45fps while maxed out.

  
 YouTube- BFBC2Game 2010-02-28 17-50-45-32.avi


----------



## olli3

It's all about the multiplayer though, just think of the single player as bonus content


----------



## ovyeminem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShaZam508*


Was that on hard? I find campaign to be awesome, Im haveing a blast. Did you take your time and find all the M-Coms and collectible guns?


It was on hard. I didnt collect all the weapons, im missing 2-3, but i dont even use anything else, but XM58S and M95/S. And i didnt destroy all the M-Coms because i found it pointless, only destroyed the ones i actually bumped into.

I actually like the gameplay itself, though its just MW2 with different weapons, maps and better graphics.

And another thing that annoyed me was that my team is dumb and i do mean dumb, they fall behind and when they actually walk with you, they shoot all over the place, but the actual enemies. They AI is too low, but i guess the game wasnt made for singleplayer, but for multiplayer.


----------



## Champian

Battlefield games have never been known for their SP. The fact that they TRIED is pretty awesome in itself. I rather enjoyed the SP, and I did it on max difficulty so it did not take me 3-4 hours....the jokes were indeed pretty funny, especially the stabs they took at MW2.


----------



## [Teh Root]

I thought the story was pretty good.


----------



## r34p3rex

Ugh, I need to cancel my preorder, the store I preordered at isn't doing a midnight release







Does anyone know if it's too late?


----------



## mtbiker033

I got an automated phone call today letting me know about the midnight release at my local gamestop. I had gone by there on Friday to make sure everything was in order with my in-store pick up pre-order and found out about it today.

I also happened to be in my local Target today, hmm no copies of BC2 on sale til the 2nd.


----------



## Sin100

I want to buy it over steam now but steam isn't working for me, it just updated itself and now it wont load any pages..









edit: i'm an idiot, you can access the website through a web browser! haha


----------



## elson

* Apparently* The digital version download is actually 6GB only 15 when unpacked.

http://forums.steampowered.com/forum....php?t=1166840


----------



## Threefeet

I'm going to call Gamestop tomorrow, see what's what.

While I don't agree with shops breaking release dates, I hope they do this time


----------



## BreakDown

apparently theres gonna be a BC3


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elson*


* Apparently* The digital version download is actually 6GB only 15 when unpacked.

http://forums.steampowered.com/forum....php?t=1166840


lol "only 15GB unpacked"
roflmao you make it sound like that is nothing. That's MASSIVE.

oh yeah and is anyone's BFBC2 videos being taken down yet? Just want to make sure one last time before I begin to upload.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


lol "only 15GB unpacked"
roflmao you make it sound like that is nothing. That's MASSIVE.

oh yeah and is anyone's BFBC2 videos being taken down yet? *Just want to make sure one last time before I begin to upload.*


There's a first time for everything...


----------



## killerhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


lol "only 15GB unpacked"
roflmao you make it sound like that is nothing. That's MASSIVE.

oh yeah and is anyone's BFBC2 videos being taken down yet? Just want to make sure one last time before I begin to upload.


mine are up still


----------



## KG363

it's 15GB unpacked because you DL the 6GB and then it installs it, so you temporarily have more. Also they were give that number months ago


----------



## elson

maybe i used it in the wrong context, I just thought it would be 15GB to download but its relieving to see its only 6


----------



## whosloosin92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
lol "only 15GB unpacked"
roflmao you make it sound like that is nothing. That's MASSIVE.

oh yeah and is anyone's BFBC2 videos being taken down yet? Just want to make sure one last time before I begin to upload.

Says the guy with 2.5TB of disk space.









At least we're getting our moneys worth.


----------



## aFreak

how are you guys playing already? this game aint suppose to be out for another couple of days.


----------



## Heavymetal.fan

I think some Target stores broke the street date and some other people pirated it.


----------



## whosloosin92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavymetal.fan*


I think some Target stores broke the street date and some other people pirated it.


I'm pretty sure retailers have to pay a massive fine if they are caught selling games before release date. Have these reports been confirmed or was that just a cover story for some pirates?


----------



## coltsrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whosloosin92*


I'm pretty sure retailers have to pay a massive fine if they are caught selling games before release date. Have these reports been confirmed or was that just a cover story for some pirates?


cover i assume, since theres lots of pirated versions


----------



## Noir

I just pre-ordered mine today..there was a Free BC2 T-shirt for pre-ordering a limited edition in my country.

The only thing that makes me laugh is that we deposit some cash without knowing the price


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


lol "only 15GB unpacked"
roflmao you make it sound like that is nothing. That's MASSIVE.

oh yeah and is anyone's BFBC2 videos being taken down yet? Just want to make sure one last time before I begin to upload.


Mine are still up as well.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Augh, a little more than 24 hours left until the game is officially released! I can't stand this anxious stress!


----------



## kilrbe3

Is STEAM Pre-Loading yet? I have my GameStop copy in the mail, but got the cheap shipping just so I could get BETA LOL.

So i might get it off steam and then sell the box copy.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whosloosin92*


Says the guy with 2.5TB of disk space.









At least we're getting our moneys worth.


lol I don't care about how much space it takes up but just the way he made it sound seemed like it was small size for the game.









I actually need a size upgrade. Debating about going for overall of 4.5TB now. Running low on my media drives (pictures, videos, game installations)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Mine are still up as well.


ok cool


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Augh, a little more than 24 hours left until the game is officially released! I can't stand this anxious stress!


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*




















Well, I also factored in the time it takes for people to either drive to their GameStop, or wait for the delivery truck to make its round.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

YouTube- Battlefield Bad Company 2 Opening HD  



 
not processed for Youtube HD yet. Give youtube an hour... or two.


----------



## kilrbe3

I didnt like the ending too much.. just because it didnt make sense when he says that line. Because u play that area there talking about in MP.


----------



## Joey:)

Available: 3 March 2010
This game will unlock in approximately 2 days and 9 hours

>.< Stupid steam, stupid europe, we are always the last one to get the new stuff...


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


YouTube- Battlefield Bad Company 2 Opening HD

YouTube- Battlefield Bad Company 2 Ending HD

not processed for Youtube HD yet. Give youtube an hour... or two.


Should put those in a spoiler, cause some idiot will click it and complain.


----------



## Joey:)

U will be able to play for a month and then it will die again.


----------



## thiru

Does anyone know if the DVDs have multi language support? I'm in France and I want to buy it in English (there's Steam but I'd rather have a hard copy).

(torrents seem to suggest yes, but you never know with those things)


----------



## Sin100

Agh! Buy on steam now or buy on disk in 2 months!
I am confused!


----------



## kilrbe3

Is pre-load up yet? I want to get STEAM copy but want to make sure preload is there


----------



## dual

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
Is pre-load up yet? I want to get STEAM copy but want to make sure preload is there

Steam apparntly is having pre load problems. EA download manger has it for pre load though.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


Agh! Buy on steam now or buy on disk in 2 months!
I am confused!


Buy it now


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


Agh! Buy on steam now or buy on disk in 2 months!
I am confused!


why in two months?


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dual*


Steam apparntly is having pre load problems. EA download manger has it for pre load though.


Thanks! Bought from EA store! Downloading legit version now.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Argh, I've been waiting all day for this GameStop email to tell me that BC2 has been shipped.

At least, I'm sure today's the day. They ship it out the day before so we can get it on the day of release, si?


----------



## elson

Steam says it unlocks for me at 6pm EST (1 day 2hrs, its 4:30 now) this the same for anyone else?


----------



## Frosty88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elson*


Steam says it unlocks for me at 6pm EST (1 day 2hrs, its 4:30 now) this the same for anyone else?


That's the full release. They're having pre-load issues apparently, I'm doubting there will be one at all.


----------



## DannyM

Do I need to uninstall the steam BC2 demo before the preload or regular download tomorrow? Or does it need to be there to preserve my soldier profile?


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frosty88*


That's the full release. They're having pre-load issues apparently, I'm doubting there will be one at all.


Go for the EA store, I was getting 2.3Mb/s download and was done in about 35mins. Its 5.4GB in size fyi.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyM*


Do I need to uninstall the steam BC2 demo before the preload or regular download tomorrow? Or does it need to be there to preserve my soldier profile?


Your stats are online, I'm pretty sure you don't need the beta.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Sweet, I got mine today!

It shipped Thursday, Feb 25 with the cheapest shipping method Estimated at 5-7 business days but it got here after 3 business days.

Yay for pre-release early arrival. EA is awesome!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
Does anyone know if the DVDs have multi language support? I'm in France and I want to buy it in English (there's Steam but I'd rather have a hard copy).

(torrents seem to suggest yes, but you never know with those things)

Since no one answered your question. (that i saw)

Most games that i can think of off the top of my head (including BF2/2142) have language selection upon launching the install wizard. I would think you'd be fine, but there are always easy ways to change default languages on disks if needed.


----------



## Gexx

Anyone know when the Steam Pre-load starts?


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz* 
Sweet, I got mine today!

It shipped Thursday with the cheapest shipping method Estimated at 5-7 business days but it got here today after 3 business days.

Yay for pre-release early arrival. EA is awesome!

Lucky,
I ordered one from EA normal 5-7 day shipping and they used 2nd day air shipping it early today and the other one from Gamestop is the free overnight shipping, so both will be here tomorrow night...
Anyhow gamestop is giving me a copy at there store tonight then taking back the shipped one


----------



## Frosty88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
Go for the EA store, I was getting 2.3Mb/s download and was done in about 35mins. Its 5.4GB in size fyi.

I originally ordered from EA but then canceled to order from Steam. Stupid move on my part and I don't want to cancel again so I guess I'll just wait it out.


----------



## elson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gexx*


Anyone know when the Steam Pre-load starts?


No word as of yet. Lmao Theres like a million thread on steam forums asking the same thing.

And the unlock time just changed to 20 hours.


----------



## Oupavoc

well i just received my copy from EA in the mail, installing now


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Lucky,
I ordered one from EA normal 5-7 day shipping and they used 2nd day air shipping it early today and the other one from Gamestop is the free overnight shipping, so both will be here tomorrow night...
Anyhow gamestop is giving me a copy at there store tonight then taking back the shipped one










The box that arrived from UPS has 3 large green stickers on it saying "TIME SENSITIVE PRODUCT". It shipped from Louisville, Kentucky to Ontario.

I'm pretty sure this is not 7-day normal shipping method. lol.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Now I'm getting irked. A few of you already got it from the EA Store, and one of you said that by the tracking number, the one from GameStop will be arriving tomorrow.

I still have yet to receive any update on my copy over at GS.


----------



## coltsrock

Grr me for getting it on steam, hopefully they just give me the code so i can throw it into my pre-downloaded copy (all perfectly legal) at 12:01 A.M. tonight


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coltsrock* 
Grr me for getting it on steam, hopefully they just give me the code so i can throw it into my pre-downloaded copy (all perfectly legal) at 12:01 A.M. tonight

steam does not let you pre-download?
i get it the 4th because im from europe, and now i wont be able to pre-download? i thought steam did pre-downloads.


----------



## Z Naught

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule* 
Argh, I've been waiting all day for this GameStop email to tell me that BC2 has been shipped.

At least, I'm sure today's the day. They ship it out the day before so we can get it on the day of release, si?

I checked. It is BS. "Ships 6/2/10"


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Z Naught* 
I checked. It is BS. "Ships 6/2/10"

Wait, you're saying it'll ship out in June?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Z Naught* 
I checked. It is BS. "Ships 6/2/10"


Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule* 
Wait, you're saying it'll ship out in June?









In the UK, that means 6th Feb 2010.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
In the UK, that means 6th Feb 2010.

Yeah but he's in Minnesota, and from the way he said it, it sounded like a bad thing...


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
Yeah but he's in Minnesota, and from the way he said it, it sounded like a bad thing...

Yeah, I checked his location before I posted that reply.


----------



## thiru

Actually I might get it from EA itself. Does anyone know what limits EA impose on their games when downloaded? like can I sell the game later if I download from EA?


----------



## The Mad Mule

Woohoo, I finally got off the phone with GameStop. My copy will be riding the night truck to me, and should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Z Naught

Sorry, I meant 3/2/10. Maybe I should call gamestop aswell...


----------



## kilrbe3

Just got done playing some MP! The maps are sick!!!!!!!


----------



## Eastrider

Ah, well..

Incredibily heavy arctifactings on SLI. Disabled SLi, still there. Unplayable.

Till fixed, the game lost all my interest (and my money).

I was hoping a great game


----------



## dual

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Just got done playing some MP! The maps are sick!!!!!!!


How are you playing if you downloaded from ea?


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Just got done playing some MP! The maps are sick!!!!!!!



yeah some of these new maps are great, really big, conquest is great


----------



## coltsrock

SO anyone know about getting the key tonight?? (I ordered through steam)

I downloaded the game already but figured if i can have my key tonight, then i can start playing?? (Because it becomes unlocked at 12:00 a.m.??)


----------



## coltsrock

this:

The beta code isnt long enough??


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coltsrock*


this:

The beta code isnt long enough??


Obviously you can't use the beta code for the retail game.


----------



## coltsrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chranny*


Obviously you can't use the beta code for the retail game.










alright, thought so
and the retail code wont be released until 1pm on Steam tomorrow?


----------



## Heavymetal.fan

Wait how did you download it?


----------



## Radiix

Day 1 Patch

Quote:



It's slightly less than 300MB in size. Assorted fixes, some perf improvements, fov controllable via Settings.ini (fov=55 default I think) and um some other things. More info later, it would be nice with some sleep now.


----------



## elson

^ should go in the first post.

Should be available at 1PM EST/


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


Day 1 Patch


Awesome.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Holy cow that's a huge first patch.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Now I'm getting irked. A few of you already got it from the EA Store, and one of you said that by the tracking number, the one from GameStop will be arriving tomorrow.

I still have yet to receive any update on my copy over at GS.










See if any gamestops will let you get it at 12AM tonight and return the shipped copy, My local gamestop is letting me do it


----------



## FauxFox

Anybody get their Gamestop Email?

For the shipping, I mean. I got my AKS-74 code, but they never emailed me shipping stuffs.

It better come tomorrow or I'll be one mad bull. Although I probably won't get to play tomorrow anyway =p


----------



## Higgins

0 day patch is good news. Means the beta gave DICE a lot of data that might have crippled the game's launch. e.g. imagine if the server/friends list issues were present in the retail version.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
See if any gamestops will let you get it at 12AM tonight and return the shipped copy, My local gamestop is letting me do it









Naw, I don't have a car, and I don't want to drag my roommate into this...especially since I kept bashing MW2 from the start.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FauxFox* 
Anybody get their Gamestop Email?

For the shipping, I mean. I got my AKS-74 code, but they never emailed me shipping stuffs.

It better come tomorrow or I'll be one mad bull. Although I probably won't get to play tomorrow anyway =p

I think I posted my experience in this thread a few posts back, but just to reiterate: I have BC2 on order w/ overnight shipping, and even though my CC was charged, I never got any updates on it (besides that rifle code, which you got too). So I called Gamestop today and the woman said that my copy should be hopping on the night shift truck tonight, and should get to me tomorrow. I think that's really pushing it, but who knows. It's too change to change anything now.


----------



## FauxFox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule* 
I think I posted my experience in this thread a few posts back, but just to reiterate: I have BC2 on order w/ overnight shipping, and even though my CC was charged, I never got any updates on it (besides that rifle code, which you got too). So I called Gamestop today and the woman said that my copy should be hopping on the night shift truck tonight, and should get to me tomorrow. I think that's really pushing it, but who knows. It's too change to change anything now.









Alright sweet, I just find it weird how we didn't get one of those shipping confirmation thingys with the shipment info.

Not a big deal if it's overnight shipping, but it'd be nice to know that it got shipped.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FauxFox* 
Alright sweet, I just find it weird how we didn't get one of those shipping confirmation thingys with the shipment info.

Not a big deal if it's overnight shipping, but it'd be nice to know that it got shipped.

Well w/ their automated phone messages while you're trying to navigate it, they say tracking numbers take up to 24 hours to show up. And like the lady told me, mine hasn't been shipped yet in the first place. Add the "Overnight" shipping to the equation, and the game will probably arrive before the tracking number activates.


----------



## mtbiker033

Doors at gamestop open at 11:30, so nice there's a pub a block away. What better way to kill an hour!


----------



## 428cobra

cant wait the girlfriend away at her daughters for 3 days im off work got whole house to myself im gearing up got 2 cases of rolling rock and big bag of beef jerky i will be playing nakkid lmafo


----------



## The Mad Mule

Oh hey, _FauxFox_ (and anybody else who cares







), I just checked my GameStop account, and I got my tracking number! They also seemed to have switched the cost w/ an in-store order for BC2 that I canceled awhile ago; so I'm paying $49.99 for this, instead of $54.36.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Does anyone know time we are able to start the download on Steam? Also the timezone.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *428cobra*


cant wait the girlfriend away at her daughters for 3 days im off work got whole house to myself im gearing up got 2 cases of rolling rock and big bag of beef jerky i will be playing nakkid lmafo


Hahaha! Nice!


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


Does anyone know time we are able to start the download on Steam? Also the timezone.


I just checked on the Steam Store page for you.









It'll unlock in approximately 14 hours, so 10AM PST.


----------



## FauxFox

WHOA WHOA WHOA. Just checked my Gamestop account...

and....

my order got cancelled?

What? Like an hour ago i checked it and it was good to go, didn't ship yet, but it was still open.

Way to screw me an hour before release gamestop! =p

At least I still have an in-store pickup preorder I never bothered to cancel









I'm stupid, forgot I cancelled one order, my other one is all good, complete with shipping info, arriving tomorrow!

Still have that in-store pickup order I haven't cancelled


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *428cobra*


cant wait the girlfriend away at her daughters for 3 days im off work got whole house to myself im gearing up got 2 cases of rolling rock and big bag of beef jerky *i will be playing nakkid* lmafo


Just don't sit on anything leather, chairs, couches. 
and you will be good.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FauxFox*


WHOA WHOA WHOA. Just checked my Gamestop account...

and....

my order got cancelled?

What? Like an hour ago i checked it and it was good to go, didn't ship yet, but it was still open.

Way to screw me an hour before release gamestop! =p

At least I still have an in-store pickup preorder I never bothered to cancel









I'm stupid, forgot I cancelled one order, my other one is all good, complete with shipping info, arriving tomorrow!

Still have that in-store pickup order I haven't cancelled










Haha yeah, for some reason that the website states, in-store pickups will never be updated. They'll always show up as "Open," which has confused me a few times already.


----------



## kckyle

i have couple questions about specs. can a gtx 260 run this game on high with a 30-40fps?


----------



## donutpirate

Gamtrailers has the first hour of the single player campaign up. It's PS3 gameplay, though... Still doesn't stop me from checking it out since I can't pick up the game till Wednesday when my check is deposited.


----------



## FauxFox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Haha yeah, for some reason that the website states, in-store pickups will never be updated. They'll always show up as "Open," which has confused me a few times already.










Well, I called the store and I'm all "Hey I was wondering if I could cancel a preorder"

and they were all like "You gotta come in the store for that"

So I was all "oh screw it."

Not that I'm lazy or anything, but going to gamestop to cancel a preorder doesn't sound like much or an adventure. Not like they can charge me either, I used a prepaid Visa to order it online, and they charged all of it with my overnight shipping order =p


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FauxFox*


Well, I called the store and I'm all "Hey I was wondering if I could cancel a preorder"

and they were all like "You gotta come in the store for that"

So I was all "oh screw it."

Not that I'm lazy or anything, but going to gamestop to cancel a preorder doesn't sound like much or an adventure. Not like they can charge me either, I used a prepaid Visa to order it online, and they charged all of it with my overnight shipping order =p


Oh, they tried pulling that on me, and so I called the main GS phone number, and the lady there said the stores should be able to do it on the phone, as long as it's the store you chose to pick the game up in.

So I called again and told him (politely) to check the manual to figure out a way, and in a minute he learned how to do it, and he canceled the in-store pickup order.


----------



## elson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


i have couple questions about specs. can a gtx 260 run this game on high with a 30-40fps?


Depends on resolution man.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound




----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound* 









So wait, is that a legitimate pre-load, or did you use that hack?


----------



## NCspecV81

it's not allowing me to pre-load it. Need some info


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elson* 
depends on resolution man.

1080.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule* 
So wait, is that a legitimate pre-load, or did you use that hack?

oh yeah sure!!!

nah it's a photoshop


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

Still not up for preload for me from the Chicago server


----------



## Leon777

Aghhh  Still not yet realsed







lol


----------



## USFORCES

*Good news for hard copy*

When installing it gives you the option to choose between use disc or online authenticate you have a choice, If you use online authentication you are limited to the number of installs on different machines (10 installs) then you most likely have to buy the game again.
If you use choose disc authentication you have to leave the disc in but it doesn't limit your installs









Anyhow I'm leaving it in for now I don't think I want to use any of mine


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


*Good news for hard copy*

When installing it gives you the option to choose between use disc or online authenticate you have a choice, If you use online authentication you are limited to the number of installs on different machines (10 installs) then you most likely have to buy the game again.
If you use choose disc authentication you have to leave the disc in but it doesn't limit your installs









Anyhow I'm leaving it in for now I don't think I want to use any of mine



















There is no limit as long as you de-authorize the game...

http://activate.ea.com/deauthorize/


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


There is no limit as long as you de-authorize the game...

http://activate.ea.com/deauthorize/


Cool, and it also scans your PC for other EA games released after 2008 to check them.

I didn't have to online time check it to play single player I thought you had too, guess not...

EDIT: I don't know if it makes a difference but I disconnected from the internet and played and then when I just tried to start it with it on it wanted to connect to EA, I think I'll play single player a few times first with it off, Thankyou


----------



## wildfire99

Must resist urge to illegal.

Should i try to stay up 10 hours until noon or try to go to sleep?


----------



## kckyle

can anyone give me a guesstimate? how well can my gtx 260 run with high setting/1080 res,


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


can anyone give me a guesstimate? how well can my gtx 260 run with high setting/1080 res,


my 4870 was getting like 20-40 fps with all settings maxed if i recall correctly.


----------



## jmann

sweet man!


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

Wish my General Morons car didn't die, Would be buying this right now instead of spending 1500 on another engine.... for my Daily driver.


----------



## USFORCES

Couple more in game screens and a plane crashing









1920x1200 Max settings 8xAA 16AF
||


----------



## sloththeshovel

Yeah I'd say it's rather lame that steam doesn't have it ready at 12 am today; I mean it's the 2nd, no?


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sloththeshovel* 
Yeah I'd say it's rather lame that steam doesn't have it ready at 12 am today; I mean it's the 2nd, no?

They have all day to release it. No one said you'd be getting it 12 AM.


----------



## s0nniez

wish i had a 1920x1200 monitor to use my card's full potential


----------



## mtbiker033

performance is definitely better in multiplayer than it was in beta!!

Played conquest for about an hour after getting it at midnight, very nicely done and the maps have all kinds of cover and hiding places (to start with anyway lol).


----------



## nepas

Packing!!!!!!!

Hurry up and send it you buggers!


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


performance is definitely better in multiplayer than it was in beta!!

Played conquest for about an hour after getting it at midnight, very nicely done and the maps have all kinds of cover and hiding places (to start with anyway lol).


Good to hear, can't wait to get home and give it a go. One question though, have you messed with the FOV settings? I'm kind of curious if it actually noticeable or just thrown in there.


----------



## slickwilly

I preordered mine from game stop, payed for next day air and as of 07:20 west coast
UPS shows that it arrived to the Oakland hub at 07:00 now it has to go to the
Cordelia hub to get on a truck to be delivered.

When I preordered the game (first time I have done this) it did not say that it would be shipped "next day air saver" this is not next day air.

I saved a little money, I got a weapons unlock, I got another beta key.
I got to wait for the UPS man now so that so low life does not steal my game.
This is why I normally use USPS not for speed but because it gets locked in to my mail box


----------



## 428cobra

mines out somewhere on the big brown truck just waiting


----------



## elson

It unlocks at 1pm (2hours) for me and here I am in school


----------



## murderbymodem

I bought it on Direct2Drive, and pre-loaded the game, I'm just waiting for my key. It says I have to refresh the page at 10am PST, which is 1PM for me. I think that is kind of ridiculous. Gamestop had midnight openings for BC2, which means some people have had retail boxed copies as early as12:01am. I don't see the point of release dates anymore. The game is sitting here on my computer, why not let me play it?


----------



## Radiix

Some reviews:

Game Informer - 9.50

1Up review - A- / 91

VideoGamer -90

Arstechnica - Buy


----------



## monogoat

D2D Key just went out, installing now.


----------



## downlinx

im still waiting on EA to send my email to me that they have shipped it.


----------



## monogoat

My Soldier still exists from beta, all stats reset to 0 but I still have all my dog tags! LMAO


----------



## aminalcrackers

Can't wait, too bad i dont have money. It's a good thing EA is full of idiots that allow their games to be cracked and keygened even before the game comes out







I'm going to legally buy it eventually though for the multiplayer.


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

1hour 17 minutes for me damnit!


----------



## Threefeet

Count yourselves lucky, it's not available here until Friday









I even called Gamestop to "check" the release date, no midnight launch and no chance of picking it up early...


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *downlinx*


im still waiting on EA to send my email to me that they have shipped it.


US?
I'd call them because you should of received it by now I got a email Feb 26 with a tracking # from EA...


----------



## The Mad Mule

Has anybody else seen the new trailer they have on their website? The one w/ classical music and falling bodies? It's pretty sweet.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule* 
Has anybody else seen the new trailer they have on their website? The one w/ classical music and falling bodies? It's pretty sweet.









Just watched it, very nice









Mmmm slowmo...


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Has anybody else seen the new trailer they have on their website? The one w/ classical music and falling bodies? It's pretty sweet.










What website?

Post a link!


----------



## Radiix

GameTrailers Video Review


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


What website?

Post a link!


_The _website









http://battlefieldbadcompany2.com/


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

STEAM IS OPEN! But servers are too busy to get it started









EDIT:


----------



## mxthunder

Is there a demo for this game?


----------



## secretsexyninja

reaallyy?? its downloading for me







currently at 1.8MB/s









edit: you have it DLing too. good good!


----------



## Emu105

am only getting 700kbps threw gamestop thing ...


----------



## Evil-Cold

Downloading at 600.0 KB/s WOOOO!


----------



## identitycrisis

My copy is sitting next to me here at work, tempting me... I wonder if a t2250 and a Quadro fx1500m could run it. haha

Can't wait to get home!


----------



## Joey:)

downloading at 300 kb/s.... yaaay.. Well 1 day and 6 hours till release so it will be done in time.. I hope


----------



## secretsexyninja

you dont get the game today? as soon as its done DLing.. i get to play


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

I can't believe i'm holding steady over 1MB/s figured the servers would be killed. Chicago I couldn't get going, but Dallas is working great for me







Guess since all the kiddies are at school i'm good for another couple hours, but i'll be done by then!


----------



## Joey:)

na, I'm from europe, developers hate us..


----------



## allenottawa

Going to hopefully get it soon, can't now since my RC doesn't work anymore.









How much of a jump is it from the beta? Does it run better now?


----------



## Oupavoc

seems to me that the game servers are down....


----------



## secretsexyninja

aawww :\\ sorry to hear that! oh well. its only a day tho. have steam / change your territory maybe?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


seems to me that the game servers are down....


I had to restart steam 2 or 3 times before it let me begin downloading.


----------



## Joey:)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *secretsexyninja*


aawww :\\ sorry to hear that! oh well. its only a day tho. have steam / change your territory maybe?


I'll try, don't think steam is stupid enough to take that lol


----------



## Wildcard36qs

freakin just like borderlands! stupid full steam servers

AHH YES just took 5 times restarting steam. 1.5mb/s GOOOOO...crap just dropped to 0


----------



## Joey:)

I never had trouble with steam servers, I'm at 10% now, 400 kb/s.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Bah now its suspended. WHY?!


----------



## Joey:)

Suspended? what do you mean?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Just steam being silly. It'll pause downloading and say it is suspended. I assume its just lots of traffice. You are in Holland which means you probably don't experience any traffic at all.


----------



## epidemic

1.2MB/s 39% done. I need more speed!


----------



## Joey:)

Yeah I suppose our traffic is less because its preloading and the game realeases in 24 hours instead of right now in USA.


----------



## aFreak

too bad i gotta head for work now







will be done downloading when i get off. can't play though its midterm week.


----------



## downlinx

yes finally game in hand, will be installing after work tonight.


----------



## binormalkilla

So are there airplanes in the game or not? I know the controls say aircraft, which is a bit ambiguous.......


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*


So are there airplanes in the game or not? I know the controls say aircraft, which is a bit ambiguous.......


just heli's


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*


So are there airplanes in the game or not? I know the controls say aircraft, which is a bit ambiguous.......


I thought it was just helicopters. Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*


So are there airplanes in the game or not? I know the controls say aircraft, which is a bit ambiguous.......


Only helicopters.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joey*


Yeah I suppose our traffic is less because its preloading and the game realeases in 24 hours instead of right now in USA.


Did I miss something? As mine says 2 days


----------



## specops

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Did I miss something? As mine says 2 days



















EU comes out the 4th... US was the 2nd


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *specops*


EU comes out the 4th... US was the 2nd


Thanks dude








Someone needs to tell Steam then


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


too bad i gotta head for work now







will be done downloading when i get off. can't play though its midterm week.


I set up VNC so that here at work I can be on my home computer making sure its downloading lol. TightVNC=win


----------



## Formula7

Downloading!!! 2 hours to go!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Anyone been on OCN server yet? Or is that live?


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs* 
Anyone been on OCN server yet? Or is that live?

I don't think it's live yet. I hope it's up soon though, seems like we'll have plenty of people on


----------



## wildfire99

91% and 2mb/s


----------



## Emu105

Done installing!!! and got the new patch lets see what this baby got


----------



## r34p3rex

RANT: Steam servers are too busy.


----------



## binormalkilla

So helis only it is........thanks guys. I can live with that I guess. Aircraft will be with BF1943, which is great because jets are just too powerful and exploitable for modern combat.......BF2 was pretty much a rape session.

Here are some screens of mine. I was playing with so many settings last night I can't remember which screen has which settiings, but the minimum that they could be is:
4XAA with Quality Adaptive AA enabled in CCC along with Catalyst AI enabled and advanced
1XAF
Everything else maxed
I CANNOT get Vsync working. I've tried different combos of CCC and in game settings, even tried Catalyst 9.12 and 10.2.
Anyone able to get Vsync working on ATI hardware (specifically 4870X2)


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r34p3rex* 
RANT: Steam servers are too busy.

Restart Steam and try again. Worked for me. 80% done.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Just got my hard copy. The disc popped out of the holder during transit, and I can see a half inch scratch on the outer edge of the disc.









It's past the halfway point of installation right now though, so I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

JUST FINISHED!!! now gotta wait 2 hours til work is done...grrrrrrr


----------



## 21276

Anyone playing yet?? How is the performance/graphics as compared to the BETA? My biggest gripe was with the laggy melee, any better?

46% only going like, 600kbps...I want my 1.7mbps speeds.


----------



## Acroma

Yum, this game is full of fun.

Do you hate people who stand inside buildings and are hard to kill? Fear not, in this game you can just blow the wall and him to pieces!

Some people will hate this game. Others will enjoy it until the end of days.

Ok, back to making my 9800GTX cry.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatliner* 
Anyone playing yet?? How is the performance/graphics as compared to the BETA? My biggest gripe was with the laggy melee, any better?

46% only going like, 600kbps...I want my 1.7mbps speeds.

I played the beta when it first came out, then quit because I didn't want to hate the game to the point where I didn't get the retail.

I must say that I'm _extremely_ satisfied with my decision, because it's like these are two different games. If you're a true BF fan you will at least like this game (I say that because the maps are more infantry oriented)

What I would LOVE to see is a straight up port of BF1942 with new physics and graphics. THey wouldn't even have to have new maps. I would be frothing at the mouth for something like that.

I'm not sure how much BF1943 will improve on the console, but maybe it will be something like that.


----------



## Enigma8750

I cannot wait to get my copy. BF2 was my all time fave for PC gaming. IF this is anything like it. Bye guys for a while because Im gonna be Playing for a while.


----------



## binormalkilla

Ok I found out how to get Vsync working, and I PMed the guy who started this thread so he can post it on the OP:
If you've enabled VSync via in game settings and it doesn't work yet, you must enable VSync, change resolutions, then change back to the desired resolution.

For me enabling in CCC did nothing.


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

Anyone having problems playing multiplayer? I can join a server play for like 5 minutes then it says I have a network connectivity problem but I don't, internet is still up. Also my stats are still at 0.


----------



## binormalkilla

Wow this game doesn't have a crouch toggle..........why would they make it to where we have to hold the ctrl key? That is insane. Sometimes I just don't understand game devs decisions. It's not like it would cost more money to implement a crouch toggle or a prone....


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


I cannot wait to get my copy. BF2 was my all time fave for PC gaming. IF this is anything like it. Bye guys for a while because Im gonna be Playing for a while.



Been playing the Beta and while this is a fun game, it ain't BF2
BCBF2 is more like COD4 MW & MW2, at least from playing the only map they had in the BETA
I have yet to play an FPS with the appeal of BF2 except maybe BF2142

I have never played CSS, so can't make that comparison.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binormalkilla* 
Wow this game doesn't have a crouch toggle..........why would they make it to where we have to hold the ctrl key? That is insane. Sometimes I just don't understand game devs decisions. It's not like it would cost more money to implement a crouch toggle or a prone....

I honestly am not bothered by the lack of crouch toggle. I mean, how long do you want to crouch? They have it on the consoles I believe, but that's because of the limitations of the pads. I think it's part of the Anti-camping implementations.

In other news. I'm working away as from tomorrow and may not get to play for at least a week!


----------



## t0ni

downloading now! 6mb/s! will be done in less than 10 minutes, too bad I got class at 3pm ***, still can't wait


----------



## binormalkilla

One thing I've noticed is that my ping is much higher thna reported in the server browser once I join the game. I'm talking 45ms versus 135. Anyone else get that?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
I honestly am not bothered by the lack of crouch toggle. I mean, how long do you want to crouch? They have it on the consoles I believe, but that's because of the limitations of the pads. I think it's part of the Anti-camping implementations.

In other news. I'm working away as from tomorrow and may not get to play for at least a week!

Well I suppose I'll get used to it. On most games (BF series especially) crouching improves accuracy (as well as proning).


----------



## BreakDown

ust got back, so im nto sure if mentioned. but for europeans there is pre-load on steam.


----------



## 428cobra

got it around 11 am est today been playin sp and mp all day i love it great frames and the fkin sound is great i give it 9.5/10 some servers are bit laggy oh btw what is fov in settings file mine set at 55?


----------



## elson

You guys are all playing while im sitting here in school


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *428cobra*


got it around 11 am est today been playin sp and mp all day i love it great frames and the fkin sound is great i give it 9.5/10 some servers are bit laggy oh btw what is fov in settings file mine set at 55?


http://www.tacticalgamer.com/battlef...mparisons.html


----------



## 428cobra

got it thx alot


----------



## IEATFISH

OCN's Server is UP!!! Just scroll down to the O's in the Server Browser and find Overclock.net ... Enjoy!


----------



## Iching

Quote:


Originally Posted by *428cobra* 
got it thx alot

YOu are welcome!







Thanks for the rep.


----------



## XxG3nexX

I almost started crying.


----------



## slickwilly

Wife just called and said "UPS just delivered something for you"
seeing how this game is the only thing coming via UPS I can not wait to get home from work and put my computer back together so I can play


----------



## Microsis

*Join the overclock.net server*


----------



## kilrbe3

Cannot connect to EA online ~

Was playing all day







almost level 11 like BETA ^_^


----------



## shizdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Cannot connect to EA online ~

Was playing all day







almost level 11 like BETA ^_^


Same here. Must be updating


----------



## USFORCES

Yeah, I just got kicked, How you guys liking it?
Freaking rocks don't it!!!


----------



## kilrbe3

Just a heads up, as I forgot too. be gentle tonight. Like BF2 and BF2142 the stats servers get hammered. Regardless if we had a BETA or not, there gonna get slammed. So give it time for Unlocks / Ranks / Loggin and and Out.


----------



## skatpex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Cannot connect to EA online ~

Was playing all day







almost level 11 like BETA ^_^


It's not working for me either.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skatpex99*


It's not working for me either.










Can't connect here either. I NEED MY FIX!!!!


----------



## USFORCES

They are probably fixing something, 
I was in a server by myself about 45minutes ago and all kinds of people were to join it but couldn't get in they kept getting kicked or something....


----------



## BreakDown

question

what type of DLC was there from day one?

how many maps are there in the end?
what about wake island?


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


question

what type of DLC was there from day one?

how many maps are there in the end?
what about wake island?


2 maps from DLC

10 maps total

no Wake Island


----------



## jackeyjoe

i probably should have preordered this, i just forgot about it and now i'm stuck without internet (school internet







) After exams i think i'll pick this up


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


2 maps from DLC

10 maps total

no Wake Island


are the maps nice? tried anyone out?


----------



## USFORCES

He said No wake Island, LOL


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


are the maps nice? tried anyone out?


Yes. A few of them were so gorgeous I came


----------



## Radiix

After playing most of the maps in the game... Port Valdez is a horrible map, I can't believe how much better all the other maps are.


----------



## TheTurk

i keep getting kicked from servers PB INIT FAILURE,anybody else having this??
(yes i manually updated the pb)


----------



## XxG3nexX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheTurk* 
i keep getting kicked from servers PB INIT FAILURE,anybody else having this??
(yes i manually updated the pb)

I cant connect to any games it just says " no games found pls try again"


----------



## Radiix

The servers are getting pounded. It's causing most of the connection problems.


----------



## TheTurk

i just did a qiuck google search and there is a lot of people having the same issue i think its the ea servers ..oh well time the play some single player


----------



## aFreak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs* 
I set up VNC so that here at work I can be on my home computer making sure its downloading lol. TightVNC=win

i left my steam on to download. its done. too bad i gotta study but next week!


----------



## WaRTaco

ok..heres my thought,.. multiplayer is amazing.. but too many snipers (hopefully time will settle that) and just learning the maps takes time


----------



## Microsis

8 hours in









160 dog tags already?


----------



## elson

Just played a few rounds of MP, Still have to finish SP. Other maps are awesome and the damage is noticeably higher. Now I just need a new video card...1 more week till I order my 5850.


----------



## Joey:)

18 hours till europe get's it. at 2 am in the morning.. lol. Well I'll be playing 2 am.


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

I'm in the OCN server, using the Steam web browser







GET IN HERE NOW!


----------



## DannyHvE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joey* 
18 hours till europe get's it. at 2 am in the morning.. lol. Well I'll be playing 2 am.

Yeah..

I'm curious about what the performance and other maps are like.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joey* 
18 hours till europe get's it. at 2 am in the morning.. lol. Well I'll be playing 2 am.

Same!


----------



## Joey:)

I hope it improved, haven't been able to play the beta though. To much graphical lagg for me, upgraded my pc now.


----------



## specops

has anybody been having movement problems? On foot my forward and backward movement keys seem to not work or randomly move mee.... But when i get into a vehicle they work fine... any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

I keep getting disconnected and none of my stuff saves so i'm still 0 exp 0 kills
How i'm i suppose to advance!

Was on the OCN server and all no ranks vs rank 4 and 5s.....not was fun. getting shot thro trees with consistant hits and death after 5 shots but they can take 20. They need to fix this so I can play properly!! GRRR!


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lxcivic2k1* 
I keep getting disconnected and none of my stuff saves so i'm still 0 exp 0 kills
How i'm i suppose to advance!

Was on the OCN server and all no ranks vs rank 4 and 5s.....not was fun. getting shot thro trees with consistant hits and death after 5 shots but they can take 20. They need to fix this so I can play properly!! GRRR!

OCN has a bad company server already!? And it's unranked? Where is it located and how can I find it!?


----------



## XxG3nexX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust* 
OCN has a bad company server already!? And it's unranked? Where is it located and how can I find it!?

Go to server browser and scan the "O"s it's pretty easy to find


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

I have a problem too. I just started the first mission, and when i got out of the boat, i tried to look up/down/left/right, but where ever i go with my mouse L/R/U/D, it just goes to the right. i tried to reset everything, tried to modify it, still. i can only look up and right. Any help???


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

The server is suppose to be ranked, but the multiplayer is extremely buggy right now it seems. Friend having the same disconnect issues.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX* 
I have a problem too. I just started the first mission, and when i got out of the boat, i tried to look up/down/left/right, but where ever i go with my mouse L/R/U/D, it just goes to the right. i tried to reset everything, tried to modify it, still. i can only look up and right. Any help???









If you've got a joystick, try disabling it in device manager before you start the game.

I've heard of people with a similar issue to you (spinning, constantly knifing etc).


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
If you've got a joystick, try disabling it in device manager before you start the game.

I've heard of people with a similar issue to you (spinning, constantly knifing etc).

I don't have a joystick, all the things going to my I/O are my mouse and keyboard....nothing on the USB's.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX* 
I don't have a joystick, all the things going to my I/O are my mouse and keyboard....nothing on the USB's.

Do you have the patch installed?

I don't have the game yet so I don't know what else to suggest tbh


----------



## Noir

Just got back home to play Battlefield BC2!!!!!!!!!!!!

I bought it at our "Gamestop"-like store. It was priced at *$28* with Tax. I was quite surprised too. I also got a free BC2 T-shirt along with it.

Question when the game updates at the start does it mean i am already downloading the DLC????


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Do you have the patch installed?

I don't have the game yet so I don't know what else to suggest tbh










Yeah, I'm installing it now







We'll see if it changes anything


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Noir*


I bought it at our "Gamestop"-like store. It was priced at *$28* with Tax. I was quite surprised too. I also got a free BC2 T-shirt along with it.


Jealous









Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


Yeah, I'm installing it now







We'll see if it changes anything










Best of luck


----------



## Noir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Jealous










Don't be. You still live in a First World Country. This may be one of the few reasons i still love my country.

Still updateing....


----------



## Gexx

I love this game.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Noir*


Don't be. You still live in a First World Country. This may be one of the few reasons i still love my country.

Still updateing....


Good point. At the risk of sounding like an ass though, your PC is most definitely first world.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Best of luck










Thanks, didn't work


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


Thanks, didn't work










Hmmm have you tried resetting all controls to manual?


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Hmmm have you tried resetting all controls to manual?


To manual? i just tried "Reset Controls", i can't modify Joystick controls, i think that might somehow work...but i dunno how to do it.


----------



## Noir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Good point. At the risk of sounding like an ass though, your PC is most definitely first world.


Thanks I save up my allowance for 1 year just to buy my rig(the CPU does not count it was an e7200). My CPU now i got for free and my old one went to our aging family computer with a Pentium D.

MOst of the people here do not even have a GPU. I am the only 1 in that has a powerful PC among my relatives.

Some parts here are cheaper than the States like a 1 TB WesternDigital HD costs $100 when at the time it costs $150 in the USA.

STill updating.....


----------



## ACM

Mehh, it keeps saying cannot find any games on xbox...


----------



## Outcasst

Did you buy the game? The mouse thing is one of the issues with the crack that is currently out.

How much better are the other maps? Because the one in the beta really put me off the game.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Did you buy the game? The mouse thing is one of the issues with the crack that is currently out.


oh...whoops...how come my friend can play it? he doesnt have the original...

EDIT:

Nevah mind, fixed!







Thanks Outcasst!

I'm gonna buy the game







oh yeah, im just dissapointed it doesn't have the singleplayer with bots mode...







like BF2....


----------



## override69

you guys think with the lowest settings possible, I can run bf2 on my laptop? Is there a slight chance?


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *override69*


you guys think with the lowest settings possible, I can run bf2 on my laptop? Is there a slight chance?


No. I have a gateway fx laptop and it struggles with the game, your's will struggle just to boot the game.


----------



## Noir

Guys do any of you crash to Desktop???

Also how do i install Punkbuster???


----------



## specops

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


I have a problem too. I just started the first mission, and when i got out of the boat, i tried to look up/down/left/right, but where ever i go with my mouse L/R/U/D, it just goes to the right. i tried to reset everything, tried to modify it, still. i can only look up and right. Any help???










If you have a razor keyboard, or just any gaming keyboard try uninstalling your drivers for it and just playing without them installed. I was having a keyboard problem and this helped it drastically, although its not 100% fixed yet.


----------



## ACM

Don't you hate it when your sniping and some a-hole drives his tank up right next to you can starts firing.

I have 2 tank doing it to me right now....


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *specops*


If you have a razor keyboard, or just any gaming keyboard try uninstalling your drivers for it and just playing without them installed. I was having a keyboard problem and this helped it drastically, although its not 100% fixed yet.


its already fixed







It was a mouse & crack problem!







Thanks anyway!







And lol, i have a HP keyboard xD


----------



## Noir

How can you play and write a comment in this forum at the same time????

Had to reinstall.... although i already played a game









Forgot to include Punkbuster and decided to repair then repairing just made it worse.


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Noir*


How can you play and write a comment in this forum at the same time????

Had to reinstall.... although i already played a game









Forgot to include Punkbuster and decided to repair then repairing just made it worse.


xbox


----------



## Noir

Ohhhhhh

Question... Is there a limit on how many times i can install BC2 on my computer in case of reformats and such????


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Noir*


Ohhhhhh

Question... Is there a limit on how many times i can install BC2 on my computer in case of reformats and such????


I think you can choose between disc authenticaition (disc in the system to play) or online authentication (which has a 10 install limit I think). If you go with the online authentication and run out of installs you can de-authorise on EA's site and get more installs. I might have gotten some of that wrong but the gist is right









There's a post a couple of pages back about it.


----------



## mtbiker033

Did anyone else have major problems last night connecting to the EA servers?

My friends and I had at least two times where servers just stopped and got a message like connection to EA servers was lost and then had trouble logging back in. I realize last night must have been a huge demand from the EA servers due to everyone registering/logging in.

Also, the game performs GREAT on my sig rig, average frames are between 80-100.


----------



## Noir

First problems encountered.

When clicking unlock progression my stats display nothing....


----------



## Zerkk

Screw you guys I haven't played yet! My downloads still going and is probably going to be finished by lunch... Boy I'm starting to feel sick


----------



## Joey:)

I have to wait 11 hours till I can play, already pre loaded though.. I can't wait!


----------



## nikolauska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joey*


I have to wait 11 hours till I can play, already pre loaded though.. I can't wait!


Why you has to wait only 11 hours when I have to wait 17 hours


----------



## Joey:)

I dont know, steam shows 11 hours to me.


----------



## nikolauska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joey*


I dont know, steam shows 11 hours to me.


Restarting steam fixed it. Now it shows 10 hours


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikolauska* 
Why you has to wait only 11 hours when I have to wait 17 hours










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joey* 
I dont know, steam shows 11 hours to me.

Mine Steam shows 1 day 9 hours


----------



## Sin100

1 day and 9hrs for me!


----------



## Joey:)

Where are you from? I got 9-10 hours now.


----------



## Sin100

The UK mate!
We are always last!


----------



## nikolauska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


The UK mate!
We are always last!










I'm sorry. I read that you were one of the chosen alongside some eastern europe who got the later relelease.


----------



## SimpleTech

Can't believe how well optimized this game is. Before I had to run it on DX9 to get decent fps, but I'm under DX11 with all settings maxed (using 2x MSAA) and pulling out an average of 60-70 fps.


----------



## gablain

can anybody join a game right now ?


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gablain*


can anybody join a game right now ?


I've been playing for 2hrs strait and just got off a couple a minutes ago to eat.


----------



## corx

Servers are lagging? At least everything is slow at the menus for me.


----------



## mtbiker033

I'm sure it will get better but sometimes joining servers is iffy and if you sort by ranked, pb, no empty, no full, no password, the list is pretty limited atm.

I'm sure the number of servers will go up daily for awhile as people put their own up.

I joined several today that showed up in the list after filtering by rank and it wasn't ranked.


----------



## XxG3nexX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gablain*


can anybody join a game right now ?


Nope, we'll at least I can't


----------



## KarmaKiller

I can't get in one either.


----------



## Gill..

I could not get on at all last night and ended up playing AVP...

Single player was fine, but MP a no go...I tried everything.


----------



## Sin100

Well I am not not bothered about the UK release date being the 5th, I hope by then they have straightened everything out!


----------



## NCspecV81

Why the hell does AA not apply to this game? It looks the same from 1xAA to 8xAA and forcing CCC doesn't do crap.


----------



## donutpirate

Played for a while last night on the 360 (was a gift







) and everyone snipes. That's it. There are maybe 2 medics on each team, the rest are recon. It's so annoying when they spam mortars the entire game and just hide and snipe. Considering selling it already









Recon was fun in the beta, lots of fun, now it's just overpowered IMO.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Tank > Sniper.


----------



## nikolauska

So true...


----------



## Qpappa31

I have the medic package and ammo package but I dont know how to use them once i drop them. What am i doing wrong? How do you pick up ones that your teammates drop too?


----------



## XxG3nexX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qpappa31*


I have the medic package and ammo package but I dont know how to use them once i drop them. What am i doing wrong? How do you pick up ones that your teammates drop too?


If I remember correctly just use rmb or lmb to drop ammo/med-kits. To resupply or heal just stand near a med-kit or ammo box

Edit: Welcome to OCN


----------



## nikolauska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qpappa31*


I have the medic package and ammo package but I dont know how to use them once i drop them. What am i doing wrong? How do you pick up ones that your teammates drop too?


You just stand there and it automatically heals or give you ammo.


----------



## Qpappa31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxG3nexX*


If I remember correctly just use rmb or lmb to drop ammo/med-kits. To resupply or heal just stand near a med-kit or ammo box

Edit: Welcome to OCN










hmmm... maybe i just didnt need ammo or health when i was trying it> Thanks


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qpappa31*


hmmm... maybe i just didnt need ammo or health when i was trying it> Thanks


With ammo you will hear it tick as your ammo supply increases. With medkits, your screen will clear up.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


Tank > Sniper.










Sniper + C4/Mortar > Tank


----------



## Leon777

I hate you all still not out on steam...


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

So do any steam people have their LE unlocks? I have nothing! Tired of being shot by overpowered people.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nikolauska*


So true...


i agree....

nearly 3 hours to go still


----------



## grunion

Look ma
Blowin up walls without PhysX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  
 YouTube- Battlefield Bad Company 2 physics


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Look ma
Blowin up walls without PhysX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YouTube- Battlefield Bad Company 2 physics

Just 2 more hours...


----------



## elson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lxcivic2k1*


So do any steam people have their LE unlocks? I have nothing! Tired of being shot by overpowered people.


I put in my code but it keeps saying its invalid. How did everyone else enter it? I entered it with dashes in between like it appears in Steam.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elson*


I put in my code but it keeps saying its invalid. How did everyone else enter it? I entered it with dashes in between like it appears in Steam.










try it with out the dash's


----------



## BreakDown

the game has a 10 concurrent limit activation.

if i un-install, do i get one back? (steam version)


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


the game has a 10 concurrent limit activation.

if i un-install, do i get one back? (steam version)


Think you need to use the EA de-authorization tool.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chranny*


Think you need to use the EA de-authorization tool.


really? and how does that work?

i hate these kind of DRMs! i didnt know it had it. i would probably still buy it... but i dindt know untill now


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


really? and how does that work?

i hate these kind of DRMs! i didnt know it had it. i would probably still buy it... but i dindt know untill now


As far as DRM goes I think this is a pretty reasonable version tbh.

If you have the disc version you don't even need the de-authorisation tool (disc in tray).


----------



## snowman88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Why the hell does AA not apply to this game? It looks the same from 1xAA to 8xAA and forcing CCC doesn't do crap.


I read on the official forums that as of now AA isn't working on 1080p. Try lowering to 720p.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snowman88*


I read on the official forums that as of now AA isn't working on 1080p. Try lowering to 720p.


... or 1050, 1024, 900, 800 etc etc

What's this fascination with 1080/720 on PCs?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


As far as DRM goes I think this is a pretty reasonable version tbh.

If you have the disc version you don't even need the de-authorisation tool (disc in tray).


i dont have the disc, ive got the steam version.

im OK with it if i get them back by uninstalling. i do not specially like this DRM but i dont hate it either.


----------



## Sin100

How is the multiplayer holding up now?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


How is the multiplayer holding up now?


dont know, but in 40 mins more or less europe is landing on the servers.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


dont know, but in 40 mins more or less europe is landing on the servers.


Heh good point, enjoy it while you can









Hopefully all the dust has settled by Friday's release here...


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Look ma
Blowin up walls without PhysX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


But but but those particles aren't multiplying to make the destruction look extra good!


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
... or 1050, 1024, 900, 800 etc etc

What's this fascination with 1080/720 on PCs?

1080 is a pretty widespread resolution. Dunno why he mentioned 720 though it's only really used for TVs.


----------



## killerhz

what the hell is up with this game? i can't stay connected to a server for the last 2 days. i have updated PB and still keep getting kicked when ever i can connect. i am able to play other games. this has to be the worst $50 i have spent so far.


----------



## Chranny

Any minute now...


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


what the hell is up with this game? i can't stay connected to a server for the last 2 days. i have updated PB and still keep getting kicked when ever i can connect. i am able to play other games. this has to be the worst $50 i have spent so far.


Yeah, it's finicky.

But I'm having so much fun when I can get in the game, I don't even care. I probably had $50 worth of fun just from playing it last night. My clan and I had a blast









They'll get it fixed, give them time.


----------



## The Mad Mule

what I do to avoid being kicked is to jump into the battle as soon as the screen fades in. Otherwise if I try to change class or customize it, I risk being kicked.


----------



## killerhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


what I do to avoid being kicked is to jump into the battle as soon as the screen fades in. Otherwise if I try to change class or customize it, I risk being kicked.










then that is a joke. i just tried to play again and got kicked. the i get the can't connect to EA server. restart the game and doesn't connect to anything. what a fail. what the hell was the beta for????


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


dont know, but in 40 mins more or less europe is landing on the servers.


I have to wait until the 5th!!
24 more hours for me!

Also, what are they playing at? You would have thought a huge company like EA would have solved the issue in two days, I mean come on, it has just been released!
If it drags out a few more days I can see a lot of refunds due to the games multiplayer problems and their sales taking a huge hit!
Get it sorted EA!


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


I have to wait until the 5th!!
24 more hours for me!

Also, what are they playing at? You would have thought a huge company like EA would have solved the issue in two days, I mean come on, it has just been released!
*If it drags out a few more days I can see a lot of refunds due to the games multiplayer problems and their sales taking a huge hit!*
Get it sorted EA!


The only way I could see that happening is if these problems are happening on the console versions too. Everyone I play BC2 with bought it from Steam, no refunds for them.


----------



## BreakDown

how do i update PunkBuster?


----------



## killerhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


how do i update PunkBuster?


go to evenbalance.com and click on downloads. edit: it's didn't help with me. still kicked.


----------



## Chranny

Open in EU!!!







Except the UK.


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


The only way I could see that happening is if these problems are happening on the console versions too. Everyone I play BC2 with bought it from Steam, no refunds for them.


Trust me, if a game says it supports multiplayer and I can't even play multiplayer, or do anything that it says on the box, then I will get my money back.


----------



## BreakDown

AAAAAAAARGH!

cannot connect to EA!

why cant i join any game?

the connection with the server is lost, check you internet connection.

whats happening? any clues?


----------



## killerhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


AAAAAAAARGH!

cannot connect to EA!

why cant i join any game?

the connection with the server is lost, check you internet connection.

whats happening? any clues?


just another EA fail.

i got unlock a weapon and the game crashed. lost the unlock. i do want my money back.


----------



## yutzybrian

I'm trying to play singleplayer and on the second mission when I'm suppose to manually call in the air strike I can't find the binoculars. Where are they?!? I've looked all over.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


just another EA fail.

i got unlock a weapon and the game crashed. lost the unlock. i do want my money back.


its a great game.

played the beta fine

but i have yet not played once on the retail copy.

NVM ill wait a couple of days... i hope they fix this soon! come on! i wanna play!


----------



## The Fury

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*


I'm trying to play singleplayer and on the second mission when I'm suppose to manually call in the air strike I can't find the binoculars. Where are they?!? I've looked all over.


You don't have to pick them up. Press 5 or scroll wheel and select the binocular. Come to think of it... I thought they automatically were selected as the primary weapon when its time to designate the air strike.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Fury*


You don't have to pick them up. Press 5 or scroll wheel and select the binocular. Come to think of it... I thought they automatically were selected as the primary weapon when its time to designate the air strike.


when i scroll it goes through the assault rifle and then to the grenade launcher attachment and then back through. No binocs.


----------



## Chranny

Seems like you won't need to go to EA to deauthorize it, if you got it on Steam. Just right click it and pop:


----------



## yutzybrian

pressing 5 worked. thanks The Fury


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:

Here are a few steps to try to connect to servers:

Uninstall the BC2 BETA
Look in MY Documents for BC2 BETA directory. If it exists delete it.
Look where BC2 BETA was installed, if the BC2 BETA directory remains, delete it.
Try running the game again.

For all the players connecting to servers and being kicked straight away (and pbsetup.exe or manual updating didn't help) then you will be happy to know we are sending out R4 servers to our hosting providers which will hopefully solve this issue.

This is going out to the hosts shortly and then allowing time for them to update you should see connections going back to normal in the next few hours and continuing to spread to all servers during this evening.
Source

Those who are freaking out need to relax. DICE are acknowledging the problem and seem to be working to fix it ASAP. That's a lot more than the vast majority of other companies do.

EDIT ::

Quote:

We are looking into the server crashing but we are also seeing full servers too, so it is possible to fill a server and remain running. It is a priority fix but it won't be in R4.

No change to server refresh times, that is the server load of players getting server lists.
EDIT 2 ::

Not sure if anyone posted this before, here's an interesting post from the BC2 forum about the sound work gone into the game.

EDIT 3 ::

Wow it's quiet lol, guess everyone's off playing the game









Here's a list of ports the retail uses. They're apparently slightly different to the beta.

DX9 vs DX10 screenshot comparison.

FOV comparison GIF:


----------



## Higgins

Played in the OCN server for about 45 minutes. Didn't have any problems getting in.

Took my a few minutes to realize one of the maps i was playing on was smack in the middle of a naval invasion complete with missile strikes, f-18 fly overs, and anchored battleships.

Too bad i'm back to stock weapons.


----------



## murderbymodem

I just got done a good 4-5 hour session of playing. No dropped connection or anything.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Took my a few minutes to realize one of the maps i was playing on was smack in the middle of a naval invasion complete with missile strikes, f-18 fly overs, and anchored battleships.


Sounds cool.

Took me a couple of days with the beta to notice the fighting going on across the water









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


I just got done a good 4-5 hour session of playing. No dropped connection or anything.


Maybe the server patch is getting around?


----------



## NFL

Any idea how it will play on my sig-rig (1366x768)...I keep asking but haven't really gotten an answer yet


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Maybe the server patch is getting around?

Not sure, I was playing on my clan's server which is hosted by gameservers.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


Any idea how it will play on my sig-rig (1366x768)...I keep asking but haven't really gotten an answer yet


I reckon it'll run okay. Force DX9, disable AA & HBAO, swtich some of the settings to medium, should probably be okay. You won't know until you try I guess, unless you find someone with a similar rig who has the game.

EDIT :: scratch that, misread your specs.


----------



## elson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


Any idea how it will play on my sig-rig (1366x768)...I keep asking but haven't really gotten an answer yet


Probably on all low but I wouldn't expect great min fps, the dual will limit you greatly


----------



## NFL

Thanks Threefeet

Was thinking about getting it, but now I'm not so sure


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


Thanks Threefeet

Was thinking about getting it, but now I'm not so sure


Best idea would be to convince a friend to buy it so you can borrow it









EDIT :: I glanced at your specs and thought "4850, yeah should be okay". Didn't see it's actually a 4650 on a mobile cpu







I think elson's answer up above is probably more accurate.


----------



## Microsis

14 hours gone


----------



## NFL

Okay, anything I could upgrade on my laptop to run the game better (Faster DDR 3, etc)

Edit-Does running ARMA II on high change how BC2 will perform...stupid question, but really want this game in DX 10 form

Edit 2-I don't use FRAPS


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFL* 
Okay, anything I could upgrade on my laptop to run the game better (Faster DDR 3, etc)

I don't think faster memory would noticably effect your game performance tbh. Your biggest problem is your GPU, followed closely by your CPU. If it were even possible to upgrade your graphics card, and you simply need to have a laptop and not a desktop, then I'd say do it. If you can't replace the card then I'm afraid there's not much you can do that would have a significant impact on your performance.

You should really get to try it out before you buy though, you may be pleasantly surprised at your performance. Then again you may not









Do any of your friends game on PC?


----------



## NFL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
I don't think faster memory would noticably effect your game performance tbh. Your biggest problem is your GPU, followed closely by your CPU. If it were even possible to upgrade your graphics card, and you simply need to have a laptop and not a desktop, then I'd say do it. If you can't replace the card then I'm afraid there's not much you can do that would have a significant impact on your performance.

You should really get to try it out before you buy though, you may be pleasantly surprised at your performance. Then again you may not









Do any of your friends game on PC?

Think I may try that, because I found myself pleasantly surprised by Crysis running at native res (1366x768) set to high...fairly smooth, but no FPS number to show


----------



## GameStopTom

If you're thinking of entering a bracket to win $10K from that charity BFBC2 Bracket Challenge, the deadline is tomorrow (3/4/10.)

Good luck, and on behalf of all the charities involved -- Thanks!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFL* 
Think I may try that, because I found myself pleasantly surprised by Crysis running at native res (1366x768) set to high...fairly smooth, but no FPS number to show

Do for sure









While performance is objective, how it effects your in-game experience is definitely subjective. Some see sub 60fps as unplayable while others are quite happy above 30. Whatever floats your boat


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Source

Those who are freaking out need to relax. DICE are acknowledging the problem and seem to be working to fix it ASAP. That's a lot more than the vast majority of other companies do.

EDIT ::

EDIT 2 ::

Not sure if anyone posted this before, here's an interesting post from the BC2 forum about the sound work gone into the game.

EDIT 3 ::

Wow it's quiet lol, guess everyone's off playing the game









Here's a list of ports the retail uses. They're apparently slightly different to the beta.

DX9 vs DX10 screenshot comparison.

FOV comparison GIF:









How do you change the FOV?


----------



## aFreak

I was wondering will this work:

my brother just purchased the game off steam. Can I lend him the CD to install instead of him waiting 1-2 hours for the game to download?


----------



## SimpleTech

I was finally able to play my first multiplayer round. All I can say is "WOW".

I was fortunate enough that the server only lagged once or twice. Everything else was very smooth.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf* 
How do you change the FOV?

Click here for the guide. I don't have the game so I haven't been able to test it myself.


----------



## exileschild

Let me start off by saying that I'm not a BF veteran. I played 2142 but was more of the lone wolf type player. My class of choice is Recon (BC2). How do I get a higher squad score? I'm usually spotting enemies for the team and killing whoever it may be. Yet my squad score is very low...can anybody give me any tips please?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *exileschild*


Let me start off by saying that I'm not a BF veteran. I played 2142 but was more of the lone wolf type player. My class of choice is Recon (BC2). How do I get a higher squad score? I'm usually spotting enemies for the team and killing whoever it may be. Yet my squad score is very low...can anybody give me any tips please?










Well as recon all you can really do is spot enemies and try to cover your squade mates. Remember you get extra squad points for saving/assisting a squad mate. I know what you mean about spotting someone right before you kill them but with that scope and the right positioning chances are you'll be able to spot more than you can shoot.


----------



## exileschild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Well as recon all you can really do is spot enemies and try to cover your squade mates. Remember you get extra squad points for saving/assisting a squad mate. I know what you mean about spotting someone right before you kill them but _*with that scope and the right positioning chances are you'll be able to spot more than you can shoot*_.


That totally makes sense..I never thought of it like that. heh


----------



## USFORCES

Does it seem like it takes longer to rank up than the beta or is it just me because it sucks doing it again..I'm almost to Sergeant level 11 where I was with the beta but man it seems longer, I've seen one First Sergeant level 20 he must of played non-stop since it came out, LOL


----------



## Ryanb213

I cant play multiplayer, (Invalid key error) so i decided to record some SP moments.


YouTube- (HD) ATI Radeon 5870 - Bad Company 2 "DirectX 11" Gameplay


----------



## 98uk

What is the general consensus on graphics? Have the HQ textures improved it?


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
What is the general consensus on graphics? Have the HQ textures improved it?

Graphics are pretty refined. HBAO is still very hard to notice and it's a major performance hog so I suggest it off. HDR is makes stuff very, very hard to see too.

But yeah, the particles, the random debris flying and floating in the wind, the massive dust the tanks dislodge when firing, the water (yes, I said it) are all very well done.

EDIT: Ohh and yes, the HQ textures are definitely a step-up from medium in beta. I was on OCN's server with Port Valdez on rotation and I immediately saw improvement in texture quality. FPS greatly improved too - the engine is very optimized.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryanb213* 
I cant play multiplayer, (Invalid key error) so i decided to record some SP moments.

lol I think I heard one of the guys say "Frag it" in the WW2 part, anachronism?


----------



## 98uk

Wait, there is a WW2 bit?

How does the pre-order LE DLC work?


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Wait, there is a WW2 bit?

How does the pre-order LE DLC work?


Yes, check my video on page 268...


----------



## Noir

The first Level is a WW2 game.

You dont usually notice the DX 11 BUT there are certain levels where it shows the most.


----------



## Zerkk

Haven't played MP yet but I have played a good 3-4 hours of SP and I'm loving it. The voice acting is A+ and so far I'm really enjoying the story. Lots of good firefights and destruction too!


----------



## DannyHvE

Finally got to play here in Holland









I must say it turned out great. I played some multiplayer, and everything just ran smooth. Very nice graphics now maxed out. It feels like a game that has a lot to explore and achieve, which is great. If I would have to rate it, I'd give it a 10/10 from what I've seen so far.


----------



## chef098

Anyone playing with an 8800 GTS 512mb or at least something close to my sig rig. I know I will be able to play this medium without big issues but I just want to get an FPS average.


----------



## elson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf*


How do you change the FOV?


Go into My Documents> BC2 folder> open Settings.ini, its the last line i think..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chef098*

Anyone playing with an 8800 GTS 512mb or at least something close to my sig rig. I know I will be able to play this medium without big issues but I just want to get an FPS average.


 I get like 45 average on all med, textures high, 1x AA/AF, sub 30 minimum but its only for split seconds.


----------



## chef098

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elson*


Go into My Documents> BC2 folder> open Settings.ini, its the last line i think..

I get like 45 average on all med, textures high, 1x AA/AF, sub 30 minimum but its only for split seconds.


Not bad. So I can expect maybe in the 60 range at those settings. Thanks for the info!


----------



## elson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chef098*


Not bad. So I can expect maybe in the 60 range at those settings. Thanks for the info!


Ocing your Q6600 should help a lot too


----------



## chef098

I probably will. I had it oc to 3.1 and I had to flash my board and forgot to write down the voltages and such.


----------



## Damir Poljak

Does anybody have the same problem with BF:BC2 PC since last update:
"FAILED TO CONNECT TO EA ONLINE"?


----------



## elson

yea i had it bu it was random. Sometimes it would connect sometimes not. Im guessing its the load on EA servers and probably wont get better when EU launch happens.


----------



## thiru

Hey, are the WWII weapons in the limited edition unlockable in the normal version (after x kills or something) like in the beta? (I love my M1911







)

edit: nevermind, found that that's a yes.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

just none of the good ones.. like the M1 garand ..

here are some boring pics from the OCN server









I am sgt. foley and wolf1991 is my steam freind "makol".








oh port valdez.. the memories..

I can't wait until the game is out in europe so i can finally stop using proxies to run it through steam


----------



## grunion

Is it safe to disable the intro movies?


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Is it safe to disable the intro movies?


don't they stop playing after the first time you start the game?


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


don't they stop playing after the first time you start the game?










Nope. Just press the "Esc" button once, and you can skip over all of them, no big deal.


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Hey, are the WWII weapons in the limited edition unlockable in the normal version (after x kills or something) like in the beta? (I love my M1911







)

edit: nevermind, found that that's a yes.


Thats my fav weapon of all time


----------



## Pheatton

I love how if you stop in the SP game your guys start talking about random stuff. I love the one about the Deet.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


don't they stop playing after the first time you start the game?










Mine haven't


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MyPhoneNumberIs*


Thats my fav weapon of all time










lol me too, in the beta my main weapon was the M1911 and my "backup" was the Saiga shotgun (never seen such a weak shotgun







)

edit: well I just bought the game for 34.9 euro instead of 49.9









Now I have to wait for my memory RMA to arrive on tuesday from Taiwan


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


lol me too, in the beta my main weapon was the M1911 and my "backup" was the Saiga shotgun (never seen such a weak shotgun







)

edit: well I just bought the game for 34.9 euro instead of 49.9









Now I have to wait for my memory RMA to arrive on tuesday from Taiwan










yeah that's my best freind, too. I hate the Saiga shotgun though..

in fact i hate it in every game it is in


----------



## mtbiker033

I absolutely love the game though I can't wait for all the server connections (EA & Dedi's) to get sorted out.

I rented a server and can't even connect to it yet!

Once you do get in a game with friends and get some squad play going, the game gets a full 10 out of 10 from me!


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


yeah that's my best freind, too. I hate the Saiga shotgun though..

in fact i hate it in every game it is in










Well in the beta it was the only automatic shotgun (once I get my copy I'll have to get the SPAS







) there was. Since other weapons required an insane amount of bullets to kill, I started using the M1911. 
Killed anything at medium and short range, and if it didn't, I moved forward while shooting to get the shotgun in range once I ran out of bullets


----------



## nikolauska

Today I really got an awesome BC2 moment.

Imagine that you jump over a car with quad bike, right in the middle of enemy tanks and sliding between them when both starts to shoot you and you make it out alive.

It was simply awesome


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

..but then you died shortly after


----------



## s0nniez

lets start a socal lan party


----------



## Threefeet

I'll be picking up my copy in about three hours when the shops open


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
I'll be picking up my copy in about three hours when the shops open









Can't wait to see you in there









I just got done a long session in the OCN server, very fun! I have to ask though, does anyone have any tips for me on LANDING the blackhawk? I'm pretty good at flying it, but when I have to land to pick up more people, I ALWAYS crash.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Can't wait to see you in there









I just got done a long session in the OCN server, very fun! I have to ask though, does anyone have any tips for me on LANDING the blackhawk? I'm pretty good at flying it, but when I have to land to pick up more people, I ALWAYS crash.










I used the same "technique" (if you can call it that) of lining it up as best I can before dropping it as quickly as possible from a safe height. I had the biggest problems when I needed to adjust my landing trajectory when I was too low to actually see the ground beneath me. That's when I crash into buildings and kill team mates


----------



## twistid

Wish I could play online


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twistid*


Wish I could play online










I know how you feel, I've had broadband only for about 6 months now.
On Tuesday I'll be able to play BC2 though







right now I'm installing it on my laptop just for fun

edit: I've just installed the game on my laptop just to see if multiple languages were supported, and then deauthorized it. Instead of saying I had 5 or 6 authorizations left (dunno how many there are supposed to be), I have 10. Anyone got this?


----------



## vdek

I'm loving the game, last night as a recon I sniped a chopper pilot causing all of his passengers to die with him, did that about 3 times.

Game seems to run a bit smoother then the Beta did too.


----------



## nepas

Well PB seems to be working so far:

http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-latest50-bfbc2-lfb36.html


----------



## nepas

Quote:



We are sending out new servers to our providers called "R5". They will be testing them out and changing over the servers by tomorrow evening. This server contains some fixes for the "Connection to the server has been lost" message that a lot of you will have seen.

We are also working on making another new server over the weekend as EA has set up some dedicated front-end boxes just for Battlefield Bad Company 2 which we will update the server to use and should work to improve the stability of connections to EA for everyone.


hopefully this will help out with some of the connection problems

Quote:



btw: *PC currently has more people playing and are in game servers than both the consoles*.


























posted an hour ago on the EA forums

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...-now-soon.html


----------



## t3lancer2006

I wish V sync worked.


----------



## Higgins

Anyone figure out the favorite servers? If i click "add to favorites" it just sits there "waiting for data."

I know there was a way to manually add servers to favorites with the beta via config file in my docs, would that be possible with the retail?


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Anyone figure out the favorite servers? If i click "add to favorites" it just sits there "waiting for data."

I know there was a way to manually add servers to favorites with the beta via config file in my docs, would that be possible with the retail?

Well the favourites has been going on and off for me at least, sometimes it works sometimes it will be stuck in waiting for data.


----------



## KG363

I just beat the single player and decided to play mp. I can't login. Are the servers still down? Steam version btw


----------



## Emu105

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


I just beat the single player and decided to play mp. I can't login. Are the servers still down? Steam version btw


Yep servers all all down









Dice:

Quote:



Working on outage now!!


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emu105*


Yep servers all all down









Dice:


that explains it. Just beat SP here too.. thought there was going to be a tie-in with MW2 for a few minutes. OUTSTANDING game by the way.

and what a perfect time for the servers to go down... a friday afternoon. Just like BF2, lol. At least this time there isn't a patch that includes vodniks floating around on your screen, lol.


----------



## Emu105

Dice:

Quote:



PS3 should now be recovering, we are still working on PC - you loved us too much all at once and broke some stuff


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emu105*


Dice:


haha! thanks for the update bro!


----------



## mtbiker033

EA servers are down, it's time for them to feed the hamsters that keep the wheels turning....

anyone else play squad deathmatch yet? it's absolutely brilliant.


----------



## gablain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


EA servers are down, it's time for them to feed the hamsters that keep the wheels turning....

anyone else play squad deathmatch yet? it's absolutely brilliant.


squad deathmatch on isla inocente is awesome. PLus the sound of the sea birds is awesome


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gablain*


squad deathmatch on isla inocente is awesome. PLus the sound of the sea birds is awesome


YES! I love that map!!! I had a server running rush but switched it over to SqDM after playing that!


----------



## Emu105

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


YES! I love that map!!! I had a server running rush but switched it over to SqDM after playing that!


Hey what server is that or i can just add you my name is ManOnFireV2.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emu105*


Hey what server is that or i can just add you my name is ManOnFireV2.


I'll add you once EA is back up, the server name is:
HARDCORE MILITARY ACTION

it's located in Virgina, hosted by L33t

my soldier name:

Maj. Payne

I broke into the top 1000 on the leaderboard today! Got to rank 20, YAY for working (LOL) from home!!


----------



## gablain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
I'll add you once EA is back up, the server name is:
HARDCORE MILITARY ACTION

it's located in Virgina, hosted by L33t

my soldier name:

Maj. Payne

I broke into the top 1000 on the leaderboard today! Got to rank 20, YAY for working (LOL) from home!!

i'll add you later







I'm lvl 13-14


----------



## Emu105

Hey guys its up!!! i just logged in and wow it was quick so speared the word and get this bc2 poping.


----------



## KG363

I still can't see the ping









EDIT: I fixed it. Just had to run as Admin


----------



## KG363

Oh, and what does the steam promo code do?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I know there was a way to manually add servers to favorites with the beta via config file in my docs, would that be possible with the retail?


It should work, the value is still listed in the ini.

Best bet would be to play the server first so it's in the history part of the ini, easier to copy/paste than to write it down letter for letter & case perfect


----------



## KG363

So I tried mp for the first time. clicked to join a game, and it crashed to desktop


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Oh, and what does the steam promo code do?


which one? the 6 unlocks?

BTW, are the servers up and running? i cant get ot any game because punkbuster error, whats happening?


----------



## KG363

Yeah I guess it's for the unlocks.

But when I click to join a game, it just goes to desktop and the game exits.

And yes, Servers are back up


----------



## BreakDown

how do i get rid off the punkbuster issue?


----------



## KG363

Did you delete the Beta? i hear that can cause problems


----------



## BreakDown

yeah, i deleted the beta, i looked for every trace of them and delete it too. i also upgraded punkbuster manually.

i have the steam version. and had the beta on steam and regular download.


----------



## aFreak

Boo! just played mp for the first time after finishing sp. bad experience.


----------



## Dom_sufc

FINALLY, I am an owner of this game! After working away, and having an error on my pre-order, I decided to go oldskool and go to the shop.

Installing now, and have the manual in front of me. Actual paper!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
FINALLY, I am an owner of this game! After working away, and having an error on my pre-order, I decided to go oldskool and go to the shop.

Installing now, and have the manual in front of me. Actual paper!

lol I was wondering why I hadn't seen you online yet! Post back if you're going to play a few


----------



## Dom_sufc

Will do Threefeet!

Could someone clarify a few things?

- What bonus content am I meant to get with the bought game, I don't see anything special other than the manual and disc.

- Steam version (Limited Edition?) gets 6 unlocks. Can I unlock these anyway?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Will do Threefeet!

Could someone clarify a few things?

- What bonus content am I meant to get with the bought game, I don't see anything special other than the manual and disc.

- Steam version (Limited Edition?) gets 6 unlocks. Can I unlock these anyway?


I'm done for the day man, haven't been to bed yet









I think the bonus content is weapon unlocks, there should be another code with the game that you enter into the "Redeem code" part of the main menu (I think).

Enjoy!


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I'm done for the day man, haven't been to bed yet










I think the bonus content is weapon unlocks, there should be another code with the game that you enter into the "Redeem code" part of the main menu (I think).

Enjoy!


Mad man







Been on BC2 all night? Don't blame you!

So everyone got this code, right? I don't see mine. I saw 2 unlabeld codes, and tried them both, nada.

Also, I can't even connect to any online games, and there's lots lots screen tear even with vSync on ingame, and forced with nVidia Control Panel









Bit gutted really.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Oh. Finally got into one, except it was Port Valdez


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Mad man







Been on BC2 all night? Don't blame you!

So everyone got this code, right? I don't see mine. I saw 2 unlabeld codes, and tried them both, nada.

Also, I can't even connect to any online games, and there's lots lots screen tear even with vSync on ingame, and forced with nVidia Control Panel









Bit gutted really.


I didn't get the Limited Edition so I didn't get a code









I have trouble connecting to games too, there's been a few potential fixes posted like the usual manual PB update, making sure you have removed the beta including the settings folder etc. With most servers I have to keep retrying to connect. For me the "please wait" box appears for a few seconds then just disappears again. Keep trying though (lik 10-15 attempts) and you should get in









For the game's performance I've forced DX9 as there's no difference that I can see between DX9 & 10, grants a big boost in performance. I'm getting a fair bit of tearing too but I kinda stop noticing after the first few headshots









lol @ Port Valdez, I'm so sick of that map


----------



## KG363

There are a lot of games where I don't have my repair tool or my Garand. They're the only things I have unlocked so far(Other than the Tracer and M1A1 Thompson). Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 

So everyone got this code, right? I don't see mine. I saw 2 unlabeld codes, and tried them both, nada.

Enter them without the dashes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
There are a lot of games where I don't have my repair tool or my Garand. They're the only things I have unlocked so far(Other than the Tracer and M1A1 Thompson). Is anyone else having this problem?

Seems like some servers have unlocks disabled. I just join a different server when that happens.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Enter them without the dashes.


Doesn't have any









Should I enter my serial? I am a wee bit confused.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Doesn't have any









Should I enter my serial? I am a wee bit confused.


Nope, the code for the unlocks is separate from your serial.

I can't help you much since I got it from Direct2Drive. Anyone with a retail box know where the unlock code is?


----------



## Shaman

No bots in single player? Juvenile single player campaign that only kids can find amusing? Silly SecuROM DRM with limited amount of installs and ridiculous authentication system? Consolified title pretending to be a true PC game?

No thanks, I will pass.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shaman*


No bots is single player? Juvenile single player campaign that only kids can find amusing? Silly SecuROM DRM with limited amount of installs and ridiculous authentication system? Consolified title pretending to be a true PC game?

No thanks, I will pass.


I think you are able to de-authorise those 10 installs, effectively giving you an unlimited amount. I find the option in Windows 7 "Games" menu.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shaman*


No bots is single player? Juvenile single player campaign that only kids can find amusing? Silly SecuROM DRM with limited amount of installs and ridiculous authentication system? Consolified title pretending to be a true PC game?

No thanks, I will pass.


1.) Playing bots is never fun anyway. You're the first one I've ever heard make that complaint.

2.) The multiplayer is fun. Who cares about the campaign?

3.) You can de-authorize installs. and you know what? I'm tired of refusing to buy games because of copy protection. I need something to play.

4.) Consolified? Okay, sure the first Bad Company was a console exclusive, but now it's on PC, and the PC version has more players than both consoles combined says DICE. Maybe this will make Devs realize there is money in the PC market?

It's really only to hold us over until Battlefield 3 anyway. But if you want to do nothing and be bored in the meantime, be my guest. We'll be having a blast in the OCN server if you need us.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shaman*


No bots in single player? Juvenile single player campaign that only kids can find amusing? Silly SecuROM DRM with limited amount of installs and ridiculous authentication system? Consolified title pretending to be a true PC game?

No thanks, I will pass.


lol wow, so much fail to address here.

No bots because it's not BF3, sounds like you're just a bit upset about that fact.

Yes, the single player is juvenile. I'd like you now to list 5 fps games released in the last few years with a genuinely mature storyline. Off you go. Our industry releases mostly juvenile stuff and is only just starting to experiment with more mature content.

Silly SecuROM? What's so ridiculous about the authentication system!? Either you authenticate ONCE online when you install and leave the disc in the box from there on out, or you don't authenticate online and keep the disc in the tray. As someone said, once you hit the ten activation limit you de-authorise the game and unlock ten more. What's the problem? Should they have zero copy protection?









Consolised? It'd be nice if you told us why exactly you think it's "consolised". I think I know. Because it's not BF3...


----------



## wutsup

does anyone else get overly sensitive mouse when aiming down sights?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wutsup*


does anyone else get overly sensitive mouse when aiming down sights?


Not that I've noticed, though the change in sensitivity with mortars and such is really annoying









Also the EA servers are down for me... again!


----------



## The Mad Mule

Oh wow, my team was winning so hard (we were spamming the crap out of the other team and jacking their vehicles) that we actually crashed the EA server!


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Not that I've noticed, though the change in sensitivity with mortars and such is really annoying









Also the EA servers are down for me... again!










Yep, all the EA servers have just gone down..
This is unbearable!


----------



## mtbiker033

yah I just got bumped out and lost EA









please come back!!!


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


Yep, all the EA servers have just gone down..
This is unbearable!


no doubt. You'd think after dealing with the crap from BF2 and their connection issues...


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


no doubt. You'd think after dealing with the crap from BF2 and their connection issues...


It's a pity the EA servers aren't under DICE's direct control, I think they'd put a bigger priority on resolving the issue seeing as it makes the MP unavailable for everyone.


----------



## Sin100

Has anyone else noticed the same problem with BF2, if you select "remember password" it wont connect.. yet if you uncheck it (when the servers are up) it will connect =\\


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


Has anyone else noticed the same problem with BF2, if you select "remember password" it wont connect.. yet if you uncheck it (when the servers are up) it will connect =\\


Wish I could test that now lol, I'll uncheck when it comes online again. Mmmm a useful bug


----------



## Threefeet

EA servers are back up!

Sorry double post.


----------



## xira

I have nothing but good things to say about this game aside from EA's as-usual subpar centralized servers.

Aiming is much different in this game and people who are used to arcade shooters like MW2 will have a hard time adjusting if they can even get over the differences. It's a different type of game.


----------



## /Fail

Just picked it up.

Installing right now. Probably going to play all day tomorrow.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by */Fail*


Just picked it up.

Installing right now. Probably going to play all day tomorrow.
































love your new avatar.

on topic: anyone know how to get rid of the punkbuster error? could someone explain to me how to update punkbuster step by step i think i did it wrong


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


love your new avatar.

on topic: anyone know how to get rid of the punkbuster error? could someone explain to me how to update punkbuster step by step i think i did it wrong


I don't know if this will fix your PB error but here's what I do:

Download pbsetup.exe here.

Run it.

It should update itself first.

Then use the "Add game" button to Bad Company 2, be sure to set the path to the game folder.

Then click "Check for updates".

Done!


----------



## Sin100

Man the shooting is different! When sniping you have to aim high, you can actually see the bullet and see where it goes to, also, if you hold the aim button in you can see if it hits the target, you don't have to reload straight away if you don't want to


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I don't know if this will fix your PB error but here's what I do:

Download pbsetup.exe here.

Run it.

It should update itself first.

Then use the "Add game" button to Bad Company 2, be sure to set the path to the game folder.

Then click "Check for updates".

Done!


thanks, but thats what i did. i did it again and nothing.

it still tells me that i need to have it running....

how much time left till they fix all of this?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


thanks, but thats what i did. i did it again and nothing.

it still tells me that i need to have it running....

how much time left till they fix all of this?


Are you getting a PB INIT failure error after joining a server? If so, everyone is getting it at the moment from what I can see. The EA servers went down a little while ago and I don't think anyone has been able to play since


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Are you getting a PB INIT failure error after joining a server? If so, everyone is getting it at the moment from what I can see. The EA servers went down a little while ago and I don't think anyone has been able to play since










nope.
It's the ultimate hack proof software. Just don't let ANYONE play the game. Problem solved.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


nope.
It's the ultimate hack proof software. Just don't let ANYONE play the game. Problem solved.


Well it _is _the only sure-fire way to stop people hacking


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Are you getting a PB INIT failure error after joining a server? If so, everyone is getting it at the moment from what I can see. The EA servers went down a little while ago and I don't think anyone has been able to play since










i have not been able to play online since it came out. its a VERY good game online, toherwise i would have just given up. this is VERY annoying.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


nope.
It's the ultimate hack proof software. Just don't let ANYONE play the game. Problem solved.


dont say that very loud, ubisoft might hear you.


----------



## XxG3nexX

hmmm








http://www.overclock.net/organize-ga...ml#post8636882


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxG3nexX*


hmmm








http://www.overclock.net/organize-ga...ml#post8636882


PB is hating on us all right now









The OCN server needs a reboot I think.


----------



## losttsol

I'm getting the PB boot as well. I'm not a punk though. Last time I used a glitch was in one of the Rainbow Six games like 10 years ago. There was a certain wall I was very good at hiding in







.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


I'm getting the PB boot as well. I'm not a punk though. Last time I used a glitch was in one of the Rainbow Six games like 10 years ago. There was a certain wall I was very good at hiding in







.


PB remembers all


----------



## OutlawII

Has anyone got this yet? {A requested security module cannot be activated[8017] } Cant start the game


----------



## 428cobra

no havent ogt that just PB kick now if gameplay wasnt so good i would remove this game from my pc


----------



## Dom_sufc

I updated as Threefeet said, and I now I get booted every time I join a server.

Not your fault Threefeet, of course, just saying







Overall this has been a massive waste of a weekend. I think I've had about 3 hours play time altogether.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


I updated as Threefeet said, and I now I get booted every time I join a server.

Not your fault Threefeet, of course, just saying







Overall this has been a massive waste of a weekend. I think I've had about 3 hours play time altogether.


lol ah sorry bud









Have you tried re-installing? Might be the only other option for now. If you're going to do it, use Revo free edition to clean out anything leftover.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


lol ah sorry bud









Have you tried re-installing? Might be the only other option for now. If you're going to do it, use Revo free edition to clean out anything leftover.


Good idea, I'll use it on the Beta too. I uninstalled that after I installed the Retail.

Did you clear it all off, then install the Retail? Had many issues yourself?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Good idea, I'll use it on the Beta too. I uninstalled that after I installed the Retail.

Did you clear it all off, then install the Retail? Had many issues yourself?


I'd just done a fresh install of Windows before I installed the retail so I've just been having the same issues that most have. Was hard to get into a game there for a bit, tonight I had the PC INIT problem, have had a couple of CTDs but only at the server browser. Nothing that totally stopped me from playing for too long, but was very frustrating sometimes lol.

If this was my problem, I'd do an advanced uninstall with Revo of the retail/BETA and PB, run a few registry scans with ccleaner and also use ccleaner to clear temporary files under the cleaner/windows/system section.

Reboot and start from scratch.

Best of luck!


----------



## Sin100

Dammit PB! Let me play!! I am no punk!


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I'd just done a fresh install of Windows before I installed the retail so I've just been having the same issues that most have. Was hard to get into a game there for a bit, tonight I had the PC INIT problem, have had a couple of CTDs but only at the server browser. Nothing that totally stopped me from playing for too long, but was very frustrating sometimes lol.

If this was my problem, I'd do an advanced uninstall with Revo of the retail/BETA and PB, run a few registry scans with ccleaner and also use ccleaner to clear temporary files under the cleaner/windows/system section.

Reboot and start from scratch.

Best of luck!


Thannks









I can't seem to find the Save Game files. I don't really want to lose my progress or collectables in Single Player. I don't suppose anyone knows where they are? For PC of course.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Thannks









I can't seem to find the Save Game files. I don't really want to lose my progress or collectables in Single Player. I don't suppose anyone knows where they are? For PC of course.


I could only find one person online who said the save games are held in the Documents\\BFBC2 folder, in the gamesettings.bin file.

I can't guarantee it's correct though so it's up to you


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I could only find one person online who said the save games are held in the Documents\\BFBC2 folder, in the gamesettings.bin file.

I can't guarantee it's correct though so it's up to you










Yeah, just found one a few minutes ago on a Yahoo question. Gonna risk it for a biscuit.

+rep for you, for the effort


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Yeah, just found one a few minutes ago on a Yahoo question. Gonna risk it for a biscuit.

+rep for you, for the effort










Ah then it seems I didn't look hard enough









Hope it works for you.

Time for a few games


----------



## Noir

zPB INIT happened to me for the first rime ahahah so that what it was.

Just got my 500 Knife kills today









Do your friend requests work???


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Noir* 
zPB INIT happened to me for the first rime ahahah so that what it was.

Just got my 500 Knife kills today









Do your friend requests work???

lol 500 that's crazy. I haven't gotten nearly as much, I rarely use the knife for some reason.

My friends list seems to be working fine. Try and add me, soldier name Threefeet


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Sorry to hear it









Maybe poke your nose into the BC2 forums, you may find others with the same issue there. DICE also respond to big issues there, so you may get an ETA/answer.

Been reading now actually.

It seems that yesterday night, EA's Master Server was down briefly, ever since there has been a conflict between game servers, and PB servers, IF they haven't reset their Server yet.

This person goes onto say that everyone needs to reset their servers to stop this. So perhaps I AM upto date, the problem doesn't lie with me at all.

Maybe I have just been unlucky and I'm just joining non-reset servers.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
Been reading now actually.

It seems that yesterday night, EA's Master Server was down briefly, ever since there has been a conflict between game servers, and PB servers, IF they haven't reset their Server yet.

This person goes onto say that everyone needs to reset their servers to stop this. So perhaps I AM upto date, the problem doesn't lie with me at all.

Maybe I have just been unlucky and I'm just joining non-reset servers.

That's true, I was playing when they went down. The OCN server was rebooted for sure and I can confirm it's working without a problem. Try and get onto it and if you get the same prob again try the fix I PM'd you


----------



## Sin100

Fancy jumping in the server? i'm head in in 10 mins


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


Fancy jumping in the server? i'm head in in 10 mins










I'm already there, getting eaten alive lol


----------



## IEATFISH

Server was full all night long. 







Keeping it full until around noon US time is the hardest and most important time. Good job guys!!!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Server was full all night long.







Keeping it full until around noon US time is the hardest and most important time. Good job guys!!!


Glad to oblige









Thanks for the server OCN


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
Server was full all night long.







Keeping it full until around noon US time is the hardest and most important time. Good job guys!!!

I'm really glad we got this over the COD4 server now


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

looks like EA servers are having problems...


----------



## wutsup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


looks like EA servers are having problems...










yea i had to exit the game with task manager....i want a refund from steam/Ea now! i created a support ticket asking for refund (yes i know its a long shot lol)


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wutsup*


yea i had to exit the game with task manager....i want a refund from steam/Ea now! i created a support ticket asking for refund (yes i know its a long shot lol)


You won't get a refund from Steam.


----------



## USFORCES

I think the servers are getting overloaded, I don't know if they expected it to do so well.....


----------



## IEATFISH

I can't even log in to EA right now. And it was asking for serial key again, or if it did login, it wouldn't have my soldier. All screwed up.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Anyone here tried connecting to the OCN BC2 server from the UK or Europe, curious to see what kind of pings people are getting?


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


Anyone here tried connecting to the OCN BC2 server from the UK or Europe, curious to see what kind of pings people are getting?


I'm getting about 125 from Denmark.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound* 
looks like EA servers are having problems...









Christ, are they ever! Played fine last night for 2 hours (until a lag out, but smooth until then), now all day today I haven't been able to get the server list to load. It loaded once, then the whole game became a slide show. It typically takes 4-5 attempts even to log in.

It seems like the entire Battlefield series has been plagued with problems like this.

Can't seem to find an answer to this by searching, and perhaps it's something obvious, but is there a reason I can spot/use radio commands with Q? Doesn't work at all. Perhaps some servers have it turned off?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Christ, are they ever! Played fine last night for 2 hours (until a lag out, but smooth until then), now all day today I haven't been able to get the server list to load. It loaded once, then the whole game became a slide show. It typically takes 4-5 attempts even to log in.

It seems like the entire Battlefield series has been plagued with problems like this.

Can't seem to find an answer to this by searching, and perhaps it's something obvious, but is there a reason I can spot/use radio commands with Q? Doesn't work at all. Perhaps some servers have it turned off?


Either you were on a hardcore server or you were spamming it too much. There is a delay between when you can spot. I was having the same problem. You may also want to make sure you didn't remap the key.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Either you were on a hardcore server or you were spamming it too much. There is a delay between when you can spot. I was having the same problem. You may also want to make sure you didn't remap the key.


Definitely not spamming, in fact it hasn't worked once. I didn't think about being on an HC server though. Thanks.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Finally managed to connect to EA and solve the PB issues. Managed to get 2 games in, think they where HC games as there is no crosshair or hud, still got a long way to go, been playing engineer as it most suits how I play fps, was annoying however as in those games almost everyone was Recon:










Havn't tried softcore, anyone who has played softcore and the beta has the damage been increased since the beta?


----------



## murderbymodem

I don't like hardcore in BC2. At first, I thought softcore was BS and couldn't wait to give hardcore a shot, then I got used to playing softcore and I'm pretty good at it now.

I just can't seem to get good at hardcore. Especially on maps with vehicles and turrets, it's just too hard to move around.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
I don't like hardcore in BC2. At first, I thought softcore was BS and couldn't wait to give hardcore a shot, then I got used to playing softcore and I'm pretty good at it now.

I just can't seem to get good at hardcore. Especially on maps with vehicles and turrets, it's just too hard to move around.

Just gotta stick to the buildings moving up one at a time, also never walk always crouch or run, sniping is so deadly in Hardcore, tried M24 every kill was a one shot kill. Vehicles; either hide or stick 2 C4 to it. It will take out a tank and everything else other poor sod in the area(even you







) RPG-7's take a while but do it as well.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000* 
Just gotta stick to the buildings moving up one at a time, also never walk always crouch or run, sniping is so deadly in Hardcore, tried M24 every kill was a one shot kill. Vehicles; either hide or stick 2 C4 to it. It will take out a tank and everything else other poor sod in the area(even you







) RPG-7's take a while but do it as well.

i agree with him.

in HC you have to play differently, it does force you to play as a team. its just takes time to get used to.

rely on your squad for spawning. make sure there are enough medics, or engineers, etc.... always carry a tracer gun for helping out tagging. make sure that you team mates have ammo, etc...

its much harder, since you die very easy, but take it this way, they ALSO die easy. a good strategy is to make yourself strong on a little building, or whatever, long enough to allow your squad to spawn on you. then all of you can start taking them out.

give it a good try, you will love it much more than SF. SF is more like a Rambo feeling to it, its very nice, but not as good.

the multiplayer made me buy BC2, i had never even pre-ordered a game before. and i cannot play retail! not even once because of the servers.


----------



## Sin100

We have a STEAM group if anyone is interested in joining









http://steamcommunity.com/groups/OCNBFBC2?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


We have a STEAM group if anyone is interested in joining









http://steamcommunity.com/groups/OCNBFBC2?


Already one made:

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/badcompanyocn


----------



## Heavymetal.fan

I hope they nerf all the assault and medic guns. It seems everybody is spraying like its no tomorrow. A little more recoil should make the game more enjoyable for me


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavymetal.fan*


I hope they nerf all the assault and medic guns. It seems everybody is spraying like its no tomorrow. A little more recoil should make the game more enjoyable for me










Yeah these days it seems every second soldier is a medic









It's like if I turn a corner and am face to face with a moustached medic it's goodnight Irene


----------



## GeforceGTS

I've just about had it with the server problems









I think I'm going to put the game away for a week before I rage and it ruins the game completely for me.

I'm still having connection issues and when I can finally get into a server I'm getting random PB kicks now. A few days ago when I first got into a server it happened, so I manually update PB and all was fine but last night it started again. Damn PB init failures









Any ideas? I've tried updating PB again but no joy..


----------



## MagicBox

If you had the beta you should uninstall the beta, uninstall PB and get the latest PB from the official site.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MagicBox*


If you had the beta you should uninstall the beta, uninstall PB and get the latest PB from the official site.


Already done all of this









Uninstalled the beta before retail release and updated PB on the first day I got the game, tried to update it a few more times too but apparently it's up to date.

Just annoying that it was working fine once I got into a server for the last few days and this randomly starts happening last night :l


----------



## PickledStiff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


Already done all of this









Uninstalled the beta before retail release and updated PB on the first day I got the game, tried to update it a few more times too but apparently it's up to date.

Just annoying that it was working fine once I got into a server for the last few days and this randomly starts happening last night :l


It's a server side issue. They have to be reset before they are playable for some people. You just kept getting into one that wasn't reset. Try to get into the OCN server they do a good job of keeping it up to date.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PickledStiff*


It's a server side issue. They have to be reset before they are playable for some people. You just kept getting into one that wasn't reset. Try to get into the OCN server they do a good job of keeping it up to date.


So once i finishing setting my server up i have to restart :S lol


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PickledStiff*


It's a server side issue. They have to be reset before they are playable for some people. You just kept getting into one that wasn't reset. Try to get into the OCN server they do a good job of keeping it up to date.


I wish I could









I have high ping, lowest I get is around 130 in UK servers..

Thanks for the answer though, I guess I'll just keep trying untill I find a server that doesn't kick me







Would be easier if the favourites actually worked.


----------



## lifes_good

patch plz, i haven't join a server since the day i got it, thursday 4th march.. i played on some, reached rank 1 and boom..


----------



## Dman

Tried to play online last night after I finished the single player campaign. I keep getting the punk buster error that a lot of people are getting, even after updating punkbuster. Honestly I don't know of a single game I've owned that hasn't had PB multiplayer issues, I wonder why companies keep using it.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*


Tried to play online last night after I finished the single player campaign. I keep getting the punk buster error that a lot of people are getting, even after updating punkbuster. Honestly I don't know of a single game I've owned that hasn't had PB multiplayer issues, I wonder why companies keep using it.


It seems the servers need to be restarted every now and again, otherwise all users get a PB INIT failure. Do you get kicked from the OCN server too?


----------



## Sin100

I hope EA don't keep this up forever..


----------



## goobergump

Man game publishers and developers are hitting the floor face first now adays...


----------



## Chimeracaust

Any one else thinking the toobing was buffed a bit too much since the beta? In the beta it seemed perfect, now I swear half of my 800 or so deaths are from toobs.

Lame.

Also how does the star system work? Can I get gold stars for the same weapon multiple times? And what am I doing that earns them?


----------



## Zitekash

Yes, the game is one of the best. Sadly, whenever I join a multiplayer game I always get kicked in around 15 seconds. I am going to have to wait until the patch that DICE is developing comes out. Stupid PunkBuster.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


I hope EA don't keep this up forever..


Is it down again? I was just getting ready to go on again in a few minutes...

EDIT :: Zitekash, have you tried the OCN server yet?


----------



## BreakDown

i hate this situation. dice said the server requests are over 400%... how could this happen?


----------



## Higgins

Played over the weekend in between EA server crashes. Finally getting adjusted and had a few nice rounds until the server became saturated with snipers. Couldn't go anywhere without either hearing several bullet pings or getting instantly sniped.

Happened with BF2 as well, but just annoying when your team looses 5 rounds in a row due to everyone being recon yet none of them seem to connect the dots.

Other than that i absolutely love this game.


----------



## antuk15

Got the game now, Gameplay is awesome, Graphics not so much.

Textures are my main gripe, Not seen a single texture yet that makes me go wow! I guess it's due to it console roots....


----------



## Zerkk

Yeah, the gun textures make me cry a bit.


----------



## olli3

I don't see a problem with any of the textures for a game of this style. It obviously wont look as good as smaller first person shooter games and not as much needs to be processed and displayed at one time. Big levels and large player numbers need better optimisation of textures and models. Look stunning to me though, I love the gun textures.


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


I don't see a problem with any of the textures for a game of this style. It obviously wont look as good as smaller first person shooter games and not as much needs to be processed and displayed at one time. Big levels and large player numbers need better optimisation of textures and models. Look stunning to me though, I love the gun textures.


Not all of them are terrible, some look great, but a good handful look bad to me. I get why they aren't groundbreaking but like someone else said, I've seen better gun textures in CS:S.


----------



## Joey:)

To bad I can't seem to find the OCN server. My server browser doesn't find it. Barely finds any games at all.


----------



## GeforceGTS

I found this pretty amusing..


----------



## Joey:)

So that's why the m60 doesn;t work for me


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


It seems the servers need to be restarted every now and again, otherwise all users get a PB INIT failure. Do you get kicked from the OCN server too?


Haven't tried yet, I just gave up after trying about 10 random servers last night. I will try the ocn server tonight.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Played over the weekend in between EA server crashes. Finally getting adjusted and had a few nice rounds until the server became saturated with snipers. Couldn't go anywhere without either hearing several bullet pings or getting instantly sniped.

Happened with BF2 as well, but just annoying when your team looses 5 rounds in a row due to everyone being recon yet none of them seem to connect the dots.

Other than that i absolutely love this game.










EA seems to devolve with every release in this series; among the items in the litany of things that were done better in previous editions, one that I think should be included in BFBC2 are the limits on kits. In the original Battlefield 1942, for each kit, there was a max number allowed for a team. If this was enacted again, then for a 32 person server there could be a max of say, 8 (4 per team) recon kits at once instead a nearly 16 on 16 sniper battle.

But despite my gripes, it is very fun. I absolutely love the destructible environments. Nothing is more satisfying than bringing a whole building down with a couple of people in it.


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


I don't see a problem with any of the textures for a game of this style. It obviously wont look as good as smaller first person shooter* games and not as much needs to be processed and displayed at one time. Big levels and large player numbers need better optimisation of textures and models*. Look stunning to me though, I love the gun textures.


On consoles yes...


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


On consoles yes...


performance is a consideration for any platform, and there is no point making high resolution textures on PC just for the 1% of people that can actually enable them.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Just like in mw2 I hate the big maps, seem to do better on the smaller severs as well(16 players). I think its because I like the Engineer/SMG's as it suits my agressive play style.

Was playing today on a French hardcore Server and noticed a massive delay in me knifing a guy(my favourite weapon) and my guy doing anthing, got me killed on several occaisions.


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


performance is a consideration for any platform, and there is no point making high resolution textures on PC just for the 1% of people that can actually enable them.


The game still looks amazing on my 25" even if they didn't make special high res textures


----------



## Starbuck5000

AHHHHHHHHH, within a hairs breath of burning my dvd.

Got dc'd lost lots of unlocks, next game i joined a round of Battlefield Bad Campany 2, other team just camped and camped and when you did see them they refused to die your bullets just bounched off.


----------



## antuk15

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olli3* 
performance is a consideration for any platform, and there is no point making high resolution textures on PC just for the 1% of people that can actually enable them.

Textures have more to do with the amount of VRAM and PC's have more the enough RAM for higher quality textures.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antuk15* 
Textures have more to do with the amount of VRAM and PC's have more the enough RAM for higher quality textures.

You know VRAM and RAM are two different things right?

The game appears to be very well optimised, I (and others) report high usage on all gpu's and cpu's available to it and it brings mid range PCs to their knees on the highest settings. I trust that DICE dumbed down the textures for performance reasons.


----------



## Higgins

My brother is looking to upgrade his rig to play some BC2, and i have a friend selling his 4850 for $40. How would a AMD 4850 X2, 2GB, and ATI 4850 play it?


----------



## downlinx

it will play the game but he wont be able to boost the settings,


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *downlinx* 
it will play the game but he wont be able to boost the settings,

He wants to play at medium settings, would buying a 5770 be worth it opposed to the 4850 then?


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


You know VRAM and RAM are two different things right?

The game appears to be very well optimised, I (and others) report high usage on all gpu's and cpu's available to it and it brings mid range PCs to their knees on the highest settings. I trust that DICE dumbed down the textures for performance reasons.


The textures are crap because of consoles, It's as simple as that. Modern Warfare 2 also suffered the same fate.

I can add Rhygels texture pack to Crysis which has textures over twice the resolution and size of the originals and I don't have a performance hit.

512mb of RAM in the consoles has what's caused it.


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


He wants to play at medium settings, would buying a 5770 be worth it opposed to the 4850 then?


My 4890 handles the game with ease in DX9 mode so a 5770 should be fine.

In fact if the game has a crossfire profile and scales well then a 2Gb 4850x2 will eat it.


----------



## |mando|

I just bought BC2 from a seller on the forums here. I played in the beta, but with my rig it was only getting about 40fps @ 1280x720 with everything on high. I know that around the end of the beta they improved the performance with updates (which I didn't get to play with), but how should I expect the retail version to run?


----------



## KG363

Turn off hbao and you'll be fine


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Turn off hbao and you'll be fine


I have it turned on and it's fine, It's never been below 30fps and it averages out at about 45-50fps


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *|mando|*


I just bought BC2 from a seller on the forums here. I played in the beta, but with my rig it was only getting about 40fps @ 1280x720 with everything on high. I know that around the end of the beta they improved the performance with updates (which I didn't get to play with), but how should I expect the retail version to run?


Go into the config file that located in your documents, open it up and you'll find a command line for controlling what DX version the game uses.

It's set to 'auto' by default, Delete 'auto' and replace it with a 9

That forces the game into DX9 mode and you'll get a lot more performance and there's NO difference between DX9 and DX10


----------



## KG363

I was saying that so that he could raise his rez. Does HBAO make a big difference though?


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


I was saying that so that he could raise his rez. Does HBAO make a big difference though?


Not that I can tell tbh, I just leave it on though as it's not unplayable with it enabled


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


The textures are crap because of consoles, It's as simple as that. Modern Warfare 2 also suffered the same fate.

I can add Rhygels texture pack to Crysis which has textures over twice the resolution and size of the originals and I don't have a performance hit.

512mb of RAM in the consoles has what's caused it.


*yawn*... simulateous... *yawn*... development teams... sorry, I'm just really tired of this argument









Also: are textures stored in RAM? I could've sworn it was VRAM...


----------



## 10acjed

Should I uninstall the beta before installing the full version?

I finally got the $ to get this game (thanks oc.net contest) so I am going to be installing in about an hour..


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Should I uninstall the beta before installing the full version?

I finally got the $ to get this game (thanks Overclock.net contest) so I am going to be installing in about an hour..


Yep you should, some have reported problems if you don't.


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


*yawn*... simulateous... *yawn*... development teams... sorry, I'm just really tired of this argument









Also: are textures stored in RAM? I could've sworn it was VRAM...


Still uses console assets









They didn't have the budget or the man power to make completely new texture assets for the PC version and if they did how come it looks worse then MW2? Surely the PC version would have way better assets if they had different development teams?









And also, What argument would that be?

And If you run out of VRAM ( If you have a 512mb GPU ) then the textures *ARE* stored in RAM then streamed over when needed, But you knew that right?


----------



## Chaos Assasson

someone from the ocn bfbc2 group is sending me scam links his steam name is Adam^9_^7S^4V^1K


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antuk15* 
Still uses console assets









They didn't have the budget or the man power to make completely new texture assets for the PC version and if they did how come it looks worse then MW2?









Quite possible. So the shared textures makes you rage at it being a port? Sharing assets does not make it a port.

Also MW2 levels are miniature compared to BC2, not a fair comparison.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antuk15* 
And If you run out of VRAM ( If you have a 512mb GPU ) then the textures *ARE* stored in RAM then streamed over when needed, But you knew that right?

Of course. /sarcasm


----------



## |mando|

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
Turn off hbao and you'll be fine

Yeah, I usually play without it because it lowers performance pretty considerably.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *antuk15* 
Go into the config file that located in your documents, open it up and you'll find a command line for controlling what DX version the game uses.

It's set to 'auto' by default, Delete 'auto' and replace it with a 9

That forces the game into DX9 mode and you'll get a lot more performance and there's NO difference between DX9 and DX10









Oooh, this I didn't know. Will do for sure.

Thanks guys, I'm so happy I finally bought the game.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

someone on another forum made an interactive comic thing

It's about John the Recon. Sort of relevant?

copy paste..

The UAV had a machine gun! It tried to shoot John with its bullets but the bullets missed. John became scared though and he tries to run away.









John takes out his tracer gun and puts it in his portable shoots-everything cannon. It loads fine and after a short 2 minute loading period, the tracer is finally launched. Sadly the mass of said object isn't enough and it only manages to disorient the UAV for a while. Now its feelings are hurt. And it's also mad! This plan did not carry him long. What happens next?









John the Recon went up to the person playing video games. He pulled his mighty M1911 out from his ghillie pants and aimed it at the guy. The guy was like "But I'm just playing video games!" but John put on his manly voice and said "Yeah I don't care" and shot him in the head.

Meanwhile, the UAV is still mad at him. Just didn't fit into this picture.









ohn charges up his imaginary lasso. Why imaginary? He has no rope you idiots

So anyway this plan isn't going to end well but looks like John is gonna go through with it. Is there something that would make his plan a bit less ******ed? Like a real rope?










John aims well and manages to catch the UAV by its landing thingies. Now they're together. However UAV is still mad at him. What could John say to fix this situation?









John pulled the UAV up close. UAV was mad at him for being such a douche but then John asked the UAV when its birthday was. UAV was happy because no one had asked before. UAV's birthday was coming up in 5 months. So now UAV and John are friends.









Where should John the Recon and his new sidekick go to next? To the nearby M-COM or to that bush over there?


----------



## t3haxle

They're going to the bush for alone time, obviously.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Shame we can't vote were he goes since you didn't post a link!


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

i would but OCN's virgin ears and eyes would be crushed under the posts.

it's here http://www.facepunch.com/showthread.php?t=905661&page=2
you have to login to post blah blah blah
He is asleep so you'll have to wait till tomorrow


----------



## antuk15

Man I really wish MSAA worked properly


----------



## GameStopTom

The BFBC2 Charity tournament is down to the final four! The remaining teams are:

28 Guns â€" Marshall Faulk
Operation Killer â€" Patrick Willis
Cross Fighters â€" Shaun Sipos
Charlieâ€™s Angels â€" Charlie Oâ€™Connell

Is your team still in the running?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GameStopTom*


The BFBC2 Charity tournament is down to the final four! The remaining teams are:

28 Guns â€" Marshall Faulk
Operation Killer â€" Patrick Willis
Cross Fighters â€" Shaun Sipos
Charlieâ€™s Angels â€" Charlie Oâ€™Connell

Is your team still in the running?











Looks like we didn't even field a team. Maybe next time...


----------



## Zitekash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Is it down again? I was just getting ready to go on again in a few minutes...

EDIT :: Zitekash, have you tried the OCN server yet?


No, but I am very happy since DICE fixed the PunkBuster problem.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


someone from the ocn bfbc2 group is sending me scam links his steam name is Adam^9_^7S^4V^1K


Oh, good thing I declined the chat invitation then. I woke up today to a chat request from him, and I didn't know him, sooo...denied.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zitekash*


No, but I am very happy since DICE fixed the PunkBuster problem.










when did this happenÂ¿? i just got kicked cause of PB


----------



## Zitekash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


when did this happenÂ¿? i just got kicked cause of PB


I got on and my game stopped kicking me(make sure that you have PBSetup installed). When I told my friend that it was fixed, he said he already knew because he read the BC2 Blog and it said it was fixed. He never gave me a link to the blog and he is offline now so I can't ask him, but mine is fixed and DICE said that they were making a solution, so I inferred that it came out.


----------



## aFreak

Add me guys!

The Freak


----------



## IEATFISH

*ALL OCN BC2 PLAYERS - READ THIS*


----------



## Cryptedvick

I need help please. 
I cannot join punkbuster enabled servers even though I manually installed pb from the DVD. It says checking ... testing bla bla and that everything fine but when I try to join a punkbuster enabled server, it says that I need to have PB running ... how do I manually start PB? 
I checked task manager, and PnkBstrA.exe is there so I guess its running? 
how do I fix this?


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


I need help please. 
I cannot join punkbuster enabled servers even though I manually installed pb from the DVD. It says checking ... testing bla bla and that everything fine but when I try to join a punkbuster enabled server, it says that I need to have PB running ... how do I manually start PB? 
I checked task manager, and PnkBstrA.exe is there so I guess its running? 
how do I fix this?


You should have something called pnkbsteB.exe as well.

If i was you i would go to the punkbuster main site and maunaly download it to your destop. Then start that up, and it will ask you to agree or disagree with "terms and conditions". Agree then youll have the main window open, click "add game" and select Bc2 then click "check for updates" and let it do its bussiness. (You should get a couple other files saying somthign about Pb on your desktop) After this close down the window, and try Bc2 again.

Hope this helps


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


You should have something called pnkbsteB.exe as well.

If i was you i would go to the punkbuster main site and maunaly download it to your destop. Then start that up, and it will ask you to agree or disagree with "terms and conditions". Agree then youll have the main window open, click "add game" and select Bc2 then click "check for updates" and let it do its bussiness. (You should get a couple other files saying somthign about Pb on your desktop) After this close down the window, and try Bc2 again.

Hope this helps










ok, I'll try this.







thanks +1


----------



## Leon777

No problem if it doesnt work, post up agian, and il do some head scrathign at home.


----------



## trogalicious

I just searched, but couldn't find anything about this... but on the BC2 webpage, it shows the achievement challenge thing, right? Well, apparently there's an achievement for getting a headshot with the repair tool. Is that console specific? I know I've head-screwed a few UAV commandeers and have nothing to show for it, aside from an embarrassed foe.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


I just searched, but couldn't find anything about this... but on the BC2 webpage, it shows the achievement challenge thing, right? Well, apparently there's an achievement for getting a headshot with the repair tool. Is that console specific? I know I've head-screwed a few UAV commandeers and have nothing to show for it, aside from an embarrassed foe.


i think it is console specific.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


i think it is console specific.


Thanks. That's what I was thinking... sad. I still like having kills with the wrench, lol.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

the adventures of John the Recon continues!
John strides over to the M-COM station. His sidekick UAV (name pending) eagerly follows him.

The M-COM station is hostile-looking and needs a good explosion. However, there seems to be a sign on it telling John not to do anything to the M-COM. This puzzles John a lot. What could he do to stop this contradiction?


----------



## IEATFISH

Haha, nice. A tricky dilemma indeed.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

I've unlocked everything for the game already.. that didn't take long.







I wish the game had a longer ranking system.

oh and
empty server + 2-3 friends =


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


I need help please. 
I cannot join punkbuster enabled servers even though I manually installed pb from the DVD. It says checking ... testing bla bla and that everything fine but when I try to join a punkbuster enabled server, it says that I need to have PB running ... how do I manually start PB? 
I checked task manager, and PnkBstrA.exe is there so I guess its running? 
how do I fix this?


If the suggested fixes dont work, give my thread a read. I had the same problem.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


I've unlocked everything for the game already.. that didn't take long.







I wish the game had a longer ranking system.


It is too short alright









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


oh and empty server + 2-3 friends =


So _you're_ Sgt. Foley then...


----------



## The Mad Mule

Sooo once you unlock everything, that's pretty much the end of the road?









I would have liked it maybe if there was something like the Prestige mode in CoD4/MW2, where you can start all over.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


It is too short alright









So _you're_ Sgt. Foley then...


yes

edit:

I BET YOU ARE THREEFEET


----------



## murderbymodem

http://news.bigdownload.com/2010/03/...rvers-wednesd/

Downtime scheduled for tomorrow. Spread the word so there isn't any rage.


----------



## USFORCES

Found this stat sig site for BC2 that update, I know you can't use them here but all the other fourms you can


























http://bfbc2.elxx.net/sigg-o-matic.php

You can also add custom photos, I know my stats suck


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

cool


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


yes

edit:

I BET YOU ARE THREEFEET












Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Found this stat sig site for BC2 that update, I know you can't use them here but all the other fourms you can


























http://bfbc2.elxx.net/sigg-o-matic.php

You can also add custom photos, I know my stats suck











Hmm pretty cool! The stats seem out of date though, it only shows about a quarter of my dog tags for some reason.

I love the slogan under the site's title though: "Making CoD players jealous since 1943"


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Found this stat sig site for BC2 that update, I know you can't use them here but all the other fourms you can


























http://bfbc2.elxx.net/sigg-o-matic.php

You can also add custom photos, I know my stats suck











Sweet!!


----------



## savagebunny




----------



## BreakDown

when is the patch going to come out?!?!?! i still have not played once!


----------



## IEATFISH

R6 got applied to the server this morning.


----------



## exileschild

Nice link for the sigs. +1



Where can we find a leaderboards/stats page outside of the game?


----------



## BreakDown

i cant play unless its a server with no punkbuster...

ive already updated PB manually.... and deleted the beta stuff... well at least i can play.

how do you unlock the defrib as a medic?


----------



## Sin100

Anyone else got R.U.S.E beta on their steam account?
I think it is to do with buying BFBC2, why else would it be there?
It says I have 27days left to install and play it.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


Anyone else got R.U.S.E beta on their steam account?
I think it is to do with buying BFBC2, why else would it be there?
It says I have 27days left to install and play it.


I also have it available but I didn't buy BC2 from Steam.

Just another Steam user benefit I think









EDIT :: scratch that, it's an open beta


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


Anyone else got R.U.S.E beta on their steam account?
I think it is to do with buying BFBC2, why else would it be there?
It says I have 27days left to install and play it.



Same

Any good?


----------



## BreakDown

ive just took a look at the ruse trailer.

dont know if i like it or not.

its form ubisoft, will it have its DRM?

anyone tried the beta? is it nice?


----------



## Sin100

Haven't tried it yet, looked at the trailer and it didn't look amazing =\\, still, I may try it out.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hey guys since this is an official Information and discussion thread is there any updates I need to know about. I am trying to play online and my game won't list any servers.

I installed the game then uninstalled the beta so I'm wondering if this is the problem. I should have uninstalled beta before installing LE but I forgot









I have read a few threads that mention updating PB but I have no clue as to how to do this properly or what would be the best/safest way to do so?

Is there any updates or patches for the game yet other than PB?

Thank you,

N2G


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Hey guys since this is an official Information and discussion thread is there any updates I need to know about. I am trying to play online and my game won't list any servers.

I installed the game then uninstalled the beta so I'm wondering if this is the problem. I should have uninstalled beta before installing LE but I forgot









I have read a few threads that mention updating PB but I have no clue as to how to do this properly or what would be the best/safest way to do so?

Is there any updates or patches for the game yet other than PB?

Thank you,

N2G

The game should update itself when you launch it.
I installed the game before uninstalling the beta but I have no problem so I can't help..


----------



## olli3

Anyone know how I can improve my loading times on this game? I always seem to be the last into a game and sometimes bombs are already planted in rush games and its kinda annoying. I have a better rig than my friend who is always in before me, and have my game installed on my raid which is faster than his single drive, and probably faster than the average player even if its getting a little old nowadays. Most other games I play I'm one of the first in...just really slow on this


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olli3* 
Anyone know how I can improve my loading times on this game? I always seem to be the last into a game and sometimes bombs are already planted in rush games and its kinda annoying. I have a better rig than my friend who is always in before me, and have my game installed on my raid which is faster than his single drive, and probably faster than the average player even if its getting a little old nowadays. Most other games I play I'm one of the first in...just really slow on this









It's mostly your internet connection I think.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
The game should update itself when you launch it.
I installed the game before uninstalling the beta but I have no problem so I can't help..

^ This ^ was not happening. I ended up starting the update.exe in the game folder not the update.MCE and the game updater found that I needed to be updated so I chose yes and updated the game.

Never got an answer about PB yet though. Seems to be a lot of people playing this game w/no inclination to help out fellow OCNers Oh well


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
^ This ^ was not happening. I ended up starting the update.exe in the game folder not the update.MCE and the game updater found that I needed to be updated so I chose yes and updated the game.

Never got an answer about PB yet though. Seems to be a lot of people playing this game w/no inclination to help out fellow OCNers Oh well









Well, the majority of users had no problems at all. Kinda hard to help. Let's see, I uninstalled the beta when it ended. Then installed BC2 when it was released. That's all I can tell you. Everything worked perfect for me from the get-go.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
^ This ^ was not happening. I ended up starting the update.exe in the game folder not the update.MCE and the game updater found that I needed to be updated so I chose yes and updated the game.

Never got an answer about PB yet though. Seems to be a lot of people playing this game w/no inclination to help out fellow OCNers Oh well









search for games with no PB, it will let you join. im doing it untill the patch comes out.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks guys. I don't have any issues atm as the game is now up to date via update.exe and I was just getting owned on OCN's server so I don't think I'll have to play on non PB servers, got lucky there. But after updateing my game I had to restart my single player campaign from the beginning because the game would drop to the desktop if I did not restart the campagn for some reason.









At least now it's working properly and I can see the list of servers to join again like it did in the beta. For some reason it needed the update to see the server list.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Thanks guys. I don't have any issues atm as the game is now up to date via update.exe and I was just getting owned on OCN's server so I don't think I'll have to play on non PB servers, got lucky there. But after updateing my game I had to restart my single player campaign.









At least it's working now.


That's good. It is sad that a company sets a date for a game release and then if things aren't perfect, fans either cry when it doesn't come out of release date so they can fix bugs or they cry when it comes out and has bugs because it was rushed. At least EA and DICE have been working on these things. Hopefully this is an end to your troubles.


----------



## N2Gaming

IEF To be honest it's probably only going to be the beginning of my troubles. I say this because I will probably be the king of suckage on the OCN server from what little I played I can tell I need to play through the campaign a little more to brush up on my aiming skills and what not.


----------



## hout17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Hey guys since this is an official Information and discussion thread is there any updates I need to know about. I am trying to play online and my game won't list any servers.

I installed the game then uninstalled the beta so I'm wondering if this is the problem. I should have uninstalled beta before installing LE but I forgot









I have read a few threads that mention updating PB but I have no clue as to how to do this properly or what would be the best/safest way to do so?

Is there any updates or patches for the game yet other than PB?

Thank you,

N2G


Looks like you probably got it fixed for the moment. The best way to avoid continuing problems with pb is to get pb setup and run it every once in a while and you will never have to worry about your punkbuster not working.

Download this zip file from their site extract it into whatever fold you want I usually put it in 'My Documents folder run it and then add bfbc2 and update it and it should fix your problem.

How the program looks when you run it.









Then just click on the drop down box to add your game and then check for updates.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you hout17 +1 for PB information and tutorial w/images.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


The game should update itself when you launch it.
I installed the game before uninstalling the beta but I have no problem so I can't help..


Actually you did help by making me think to look if there was an update app in the game folder. Lucky me there was.


----------



## Leon777

Im sure i already typed up how to do that lol


----------



## hout17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


Im sure i already typed up how to do that lol


Give yourself a hug and a cookie then.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hout17*


Give yourself a hug and a cookie then.


I will do lol, im just think it would of been better to use the "search" tool on the thread first before asking repeated questions. God chill!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
I will do lol, im just think it woudl of been better to use the "search" tool on the thread first before asking repeated questions. God chill!

Do I need to do the PB thing with the Steam version


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Do I need to do the PB thing with the Steam version









Yes, mine is the steam version and i had too. The in built in PB never seems to work properly on any game lol, makes me wonder why game companys still use it.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
Yes, mine is the steam version and i had too. The in built in PB never seems to work properly on any game lol, makes me wonder why game companys still use it.

Cheers dude








I'll sort it then


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Cheers dude








I'll sort it then









No problem, anytime. Anythiny else just ask away, I have spent way too many hours on battlefield games, probably about 6-7k hours in total :L


----------



## ACHILEE5

EA is up


----------



## Chimeracaust

How many people still cannot see pings? Just curious because I cannot, in the server browser that is.

BTW M60 is ownage!


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust* 
How many people still cannot see pings? Just curious because I cannot, in the server browser that is.

BTW M60 is ownage!

Everyone i know can see pings, you talking about in game whielst playing a macth or when picking a server to join?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
Everyone i know can see pings, you talking about in game whielst playing a macth or when picking a server to join?

I can only see pings for a small amount of servers from the in-game browser.

I have fast internet (30/3), ports forwarded, firewall rules made etc. Bugs bugs bugs


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


I can only see pings for a small amount of servers from the in-game browser.

I have fast internet (30/3), ports forwarded, firewall rules made etc. Bugs bugs bugs










Only seeing some of the pings for servers is very common, Every BF game i have ever played is like that, so you dont realy need to worry, there will probably be a "fix" for this in the pacth that is coming soon but i doubt it will "fix" it completely.

just wonder but why are you port fowarding, you shouldnt need to port foward at all.

Hope this helps?


----------



## nikolauska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


Anyone know how I can improve my loading times on this game? I always seem to be the last into a game and sometimes bombs are already planted in rush games and its kinda annoying. I have a better rig than my friend who is always in before me, and have my game installed on my raid which is faster than his single drive, and probably faster than the average player even if its getting a little old nowadays. Most other games I play I'm one of the first in...just really slow on this










Switch your DX version from auto to 9 in settings.ini. There is problem at loading shaders which causes them to load slowly in ATI cards with DX10 version.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nikolauska*


Switch your DX version from auto to 9 in settings.ini. There is problem at loading shaders which causes them to load slowly in ATI cards with DX10 version.


Yea that is the problem atm, there ment to be looking into this as its a "dx11" so to speak game XD


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


Only seeing some of the pings for servers is very common, Every BF game i have ever played is like that, so you dont realy need to worry, there will probably be a "fix" for this in the pacth that is coming soon but i doubt it will "fix" it completely.


Yup here's hoping it gets fixed. I get the feeling though that we all have very high expectations of DICE to fix every minor/major issue with the game. TBH if they fixed the major ones I'd be a happy man.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


just wonder but why are you port fowarding, you shouldnt need to port foward at all.


I did it out of pure frustration when I couldn't join a server on release day. I know I shouldn't have to but DICE listed the ports that could possibly help if opened so I thought why not. I know my PC isn't really that secure anyway so what's a few more open ports









My router only has room for about ten open ports so when/if I need those entries for something else BC2's be the first to go.


----------



## Sin100

Everyone who is getting the PB error, have you uninstalled the beta (via CP > add/remove programs) (for windows)?

Is this happening on our server?


----------



## gtarmanrob

just a question about the OP, why does it say Digital version 15gb???

mines 6gb. from Steam.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


Everyone who is getting the PB error, have you uninstalled the beta (via CP > add/remove programs) (for windows)?

Is this happening on our server?


The only problem I had with our server. Was I was the only one on there. But I did win


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
just a question about the OP, why does it say Digital version 15gb???

mines 6gb. from Steam.

I've heard that's the diskspace needed to download and install but the finished app is only 6gb.


----------



## Zitekash

My Bad Company 2 is working fine, but it recently wasn't working before.

Only for Steam users: If you already uninstalled BC2 beta the folder should be gone. Also don't forget to install PBSetup (http://evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php) and update BC2.If you are still having the PunkBuster problem, go into your
Steam\\Steamapps\\common\\
and delete bc2_beta_content or something like that. This is one of the things I did, I am not sure if it will correct the problem, though.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zitekash* 
My Bad Company 2 is working fine, but it recently wasn't working before.

Only for Steam users: If you already uninstalled BC2 beta the folder should be gone. Also don't forget to install PBSetup (http://evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php) and update BC2.If you are still having the PunkBuster problem, go into your
Steam\\Steamapps\\common\\
and delete bc2_beta_content or something like that. This is one of the things I did, I am not sure if it will correct the problem, though.

PB seems to have an element of "black magic" to it, so it seems like almsot anything is worth a try


----------



## B-Con

I'm stoked. Just got my retail copy!!









Based on everyone's experience with the game so far, can anyone recommend the max graphics settings I should play at, based on my rig @ 1920x1080?

Thanks!


----------



## StormX2

I would tell you to put everything to high, maybe turn off the stupid Bloom Effect, which I think you need to turn off in the gamesettings.ini for retail box.

Which does not exist for Steam -.-


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StormX2* 
I would tell you to put everything to high, maybe turn off the stupid Bloom Effect, which I think you need to turn off in the gamesettings.ini for retail box.

Which does not exist for Steam -.-

documents/bfbc2/ ?

I can't wait till i get my M1 garand back. I want to show those guys with their modern weapons that they suck so much they can't beat me with a 78 year old gun.


----------



## B-Con

Has anyone seen or used Gossamer's BC2 Config Launcher?

http://www.fileplanet.com/210430/210...onfig-Launcher


----------



## Starbuck5000

Loaded up BC2 just now and noticed my entire friends list is missing, also happened to a few other guys. Anyone else have this?


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


Loaded up BC2 just now and noticed my entire friends list is missing, also happened to a few other guys. Anyone else have this?


Yep I noticed that too, seems to have just happened today after the EA downtime.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Con*


Has anyone seen or used Gossamer's BC2 Config Launcher?

http://www.fileplanet.com/210430/210...onfig-Launcher


Besides the easy access to bloom/FoV, are there any graphical benefits from using this program? e.g. turning everything to high with the config program being different than turning everything in-game to high.


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


Loaded up BC2 just now and noticed my entire friends list is missing, also happened to a few other guys. Anyone else have this?


I don't have any friends


----------



## IEATFISH

Mine are gone too. Not that I used them.


----------



## kilrbe3

Mine are gone... but for a reason, I dont care. Its a BF game, give it 20 or so more days until DICE pushes out more patches


----------



## Radiix

Spec slots explained + Bullet Drop/Travel Time


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
Spec slots explained + Bullet Drop/Travel Time


















Cool, now I just need me some goggles to tell the distance.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
Spec slots explained + Bullet Drop/Travel Time

Very cool info, Radix!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 









I tried the Auto Spotting sniper scope and found it didn't really work







Maybe it does work but at a reduced range. I tested by aiming at enemies and waiting a few seconds. After it didn't spot them I was able to manually do it so they were... "spottable"(?)


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

it is broken


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chranny*


Cool, now I just need me some goggles to tell the distance.










Maybe in BF3 they'll include scopes like this


----------



## sotorious

does FOV just blurr out the materials and details in the background? or does it also blurr out the actual models as well?


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

and hopefully include wind, and give us krestel wind meters


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sotorious* 
does FOV just blurr out the materials and details in the background? or does it also blurr out the actual models as well?

FOV is how far you can see to the sides. It has nothing to do with focus distance.


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
Spec slots explained + Bullet Drop/Travel Time



















Good info! thanks!








, every time we teamed up last time I was on we got best squad, there was only 3 of us in the squad like every time!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


Good info! thanks!








, every time we teamed up last time I was on we got best squad, there was only 3 of us in the squad like every time!


I think every squad Radix is on is the best squad









The man had 67-7 a few games ago lol


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

he is a pretty good medic.

I don't like using medic cause I feel like the M60 is cheap..

so i use assault with the AEK-971 with RDS & Magnum ammo. It works really good, especially when you don't spray everywhere.


----------



## IEATFISH

EA is down.


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


EA is down.


What else is new?


----------



## thiru

I can't play normal now that I've played hardcore


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound* 
he is a pretty good medic.

I don't like using medic cause I feel like the M60 is cheap..

so i use assault with the AEK-971 with RDS & Magnum ammo. It works really good, especially when you don't spray everywhere.

haha i kinda know what you mean, but then remember, if the enemy had a chance, they'd kill you any way you can. if you got the means to kill, and your means are way ahead of the enemies, all the better for you.

M60 + magnum rounds = punishment. i love it haha.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
M60 + magnum rounds = punishment. i love it haha.











I hate Medics (or should I just call them heavies? I barely see medics healing people) and I hate Snipers.


----------



## Heavymetal.fan

YEAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 









I hate Medics (or should I just call them heavies? I barely see medics healing people) and I hate Snipers.

medics that dont heal or revive are idiots, you get as much points as a kill for reviving someone, even more if its a squad mate.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i finally got a gold star with my mortar


----------



## gtarmanrob

nice work. hey how do you get platinum stars? i have 3 gold stars with tanks for example, when do i get platinum?


----------



## Marin

Then you guys would probably love me. As a medic I go out of my way to revive and heal people.



My K : D reflects my medic commitment.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Then you guys would probably love me. As a medic I go out of my way to revive and heal people.



My K : D reflects my medic commitment.


hahaha yeah my KDR has dropped quite a bit since being a medic every round. you tend to throw all caution to the wind and race up to a fallen teammate to revive, without considering that he was shot by a guy right around the corner, or a clever sniper who has that spot zeroed.

end up reviving, then die, and the bloke that got revived wasnt ready for it and dies again.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


hahaha yeah my KDR has dropped quite a bit since being a medic every round. you tend to throw all caution to the wind and race up to a fallen teammate to revive, without considering that he was shot by a guy right around the corner, or a clever sniper who has that spot zeroed.

*end up reviving, then die, and the bloke that got revived wasnt ready for it and dies again.*










Uggg, I hate when that happens. I revived a guy three times with him getting killed right away each time. I finally gave up and left him there to respawn.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

honestly i camp like a ***** and mortar the point when my team arms it unless i am defending then i either go with a recon with either the M1A1 or the 870 or i will be a medic counter sniping with a type 88 lmg at the moment.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Uggg, I hate when that happens. I revived a guy three times with him getting killed right away each time. I finally gave up and left him there to respawn.


haha yeah. i've even been killed by a guy i revived coz he wasnt ready for it and freaked out when he saw me standing there and just opened up.

but then i've also revived a squad mate and died, and he then picked up my kit and revived me. that was just heroic haha.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


My K : D reflects my medic commitment.


Don't say that...your K : D ratio is better than mine and I'm not a medic....

Though I did play as an Engineer and mostly concentrated on taking out vehicles for a while. Until I unlocked all engineer weapons, now I'm playing as assault.

They need to fix the UMP. I love the gun but it glitches and doesn't show the reload animation half the time, which is annoying. Though I problably mentioned that in this thread already


----------



## Chaos Assasson

o and my current best for multi kills with a mortar is 4 i kill 2 and 3 alot o and a crap ton of assists


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Don't say that...your K : D ratio is better than mine and I'm not a medic....

Though I did play as an Engineer and mostly concentrated on taking out vehicles for a while. Until I unlocked all engineer weapons, now I'm playing as assault.

They need to fix the UMP. I love the gun but it glitches and doesn't show the reload animation half the time, which is annoying. Though I problably mentioned that in this thread already










i've had that with one of the engineers launchers. i think it has something to do with being hit, or shot while reloading or basically causing another animation while in the middle of the reload animation.

thats what i put it down to.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


o and my current best for multi kills with a mortar is 4 i kill 2 and 3 alot o and a crap ton of assists


i got my first multi-kill (4) yesterday. fired a Gustav rocket from the chopper and hit a group of 4 trying to shoot the chopper down. could only see 2 of them there, so the other 2 was a huge surprise haha


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


haha yeah. i've even been killed by a guy i revived coz he wasnt ready for it and freaked out when he saw me standing there and just opened up.

but then i've also revived a squad mate and died, and he then picked up my kit and revived me. that was just heroic haha.


Yeah, some guy jacked my kit then kept reviving me with it. I finally had to use the games chat to tell him to stop reviving me so I didn't have to use his crappy setup.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Yeah, some guy jacked my kit then kept reviving me with it. I finally had to use the games chat to tell him to stop reviving me so I didn't have to use his crappy setup.


yeah i hate that haha, some guy stole my kit and revived me and left me with the first shotgun you unlock and no additional stuff.

good on him for being a team player but i dont want his crap lol. i didnt say that though coz you never know when you really need someone to do that just so you can make sure your MCOM plant doesnt get disabled or something.


----------



## IEATFISH

Well, our server is slowly emptying. Hop on if you can.


----------



## chronostorm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
Well, our server is slowly emptying. Hop on if you can.

I wish I could :[

Still having connection issues


----------



## aFreak

it's empty at nights =[


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aFreak* 
it's empty at nights =[

That's what she said.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aFreak* 
it's empty at nights =[

It shouldn't be.







Let's play, people. Take a look at this post: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post8721259


----------



## aFreak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
It shouldn't be.







Let's play, people. Take a look at this post: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post8721259

lol sorry i went to bed right after i posted that.


----------



## lethal

couple comments. does adding servers work yet? i always got the spin of eternity waiting for it to take.

is the OCN server hardcore?

for you recon players.. the spotting scope in hardcore.. i never hear an audible comment about the spot like you would in normal (along with obviously the triangle indicator) so I'm curious if it's working in hardcore mode or just a waste. i dont have anything else to use there so it's not taking up space from something else.. but still curious about it's effectiveness in hardcore mode.

me.. add me folks. always looking for a good squad to play with (hardcore mode preferred!)


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lethal*


couple comments. does adding servers work yet? i always got the spin of eternity waiting for it to take.

is the OCN server hardcore?

for you recon players.. the spotting scope in hardcore.. i never hear an audible comment about the spot like you would in normal (along with obviously the triangle indicator) so I'm curious if it's working in hardcore mode or just a waste. i dont have anything else to use there so it's not taking up space from something else.. but still curious about it's effectiveness in hardcore mode.

me.. add me folks. always looking for a good squad to play with (hardcore mode preferred!)












Our current server is not Hardcore but we are in the process of acquiring another one that will most likely be Hardcore. You can add the OCN server manually to your favorites (http://www.overclock.net/8719449-post538.html). But I think adding servers from in game still has some hitches for some people.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Man I suck at this game...


----------



## chronostorm

I'm still having issues connecting :[

It's been about 20 hrs since I last connected to a MP game


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-Con* 
Has anyone seen or used Gossamer's BC2 Config Launcher?

http://www.fileplanet.com/210430/210...onfig-Launcher

Didn't even look at this when you first posted it but it's actually pretty handy.

+rep.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

its currently 9vs20 in the server someone fix this
nvm teams are balenced again


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
its currently 9vs20 in the server someone fix this

Roll on the admin tools









I'll be on after dinner for stacker pwnage

















^^Still not showing my all of my knife kills. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

I find that sometimes when I am sniping, if someone is standing completely still looking at someone else, if I shoot them in the head, it sometimes does not register for a hit. It kinda pisses me off, because after I shoot them 5 times in the head, I get sniped from another direction... Really annoying bug.


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chronostorm*


I'm still having issues connecting :[

It's been about 20 hrs since I last connected to a MP game


I was successfully playing very, very early this morning.

My game is quirky about getting to the multiplayer servers. This is what I do when I first start the game (and just did successfully).

- Click on the "Multiplayer" tab
- Select "Server Browser"
- Login to my EA account
- Login my soldier
- A box now opens - "Waiting for Data..." and just hangs there
- Wait it out, and eventually, all the servers appear in the list

Hopefully, this will work for you.


----------



## lethal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*










^^Still not showing my all of my knife kills. Anyone else getting this?


I think the total knife kills you see within the game versus here are different because the in game still has your beta knife kills counted up. Thats how mine is anyway.


----------



## Leon777

http://www.overclock.net/video-games...-problems.html


----------



## BradleyW

Great game and good graphics. I am at level 11 in just 4 days of playing.


----------



## Sin100

Only lvl6


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100* 
Only lvl6









Only lvl4







I've been to caught up doing other things to be able to sit down and enjoy it. Hope to play a good amount tonight.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lethal*


I think the total knife kills you see within the game versus here are different because the in game still has your beta knife kills counted up. Thats how mine is anyway.


That explains it


----------



## Emu105

This is mines


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Great game and good graphics. I am at level 11 in just 4 days of playing.


You have some catching up to do, I started monday and I'm level 20








(or maybe I should lay off the PC a bit







)


----------



## slickwilly

Was your Beta score supposed to transfer to this game? because I started at lvl. 1
with just my L.E. unlocks


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Was your Beta score supposed to transfer to this game? because I started at lvl. 1
with just my L.E. unlocks

No, the levels from beta do not transfer over.


----------



## Higgins

Only level 9











Still a blast to play


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
You have some catching up to do, I started monday and I'm level 20








(or maybe I should lay off the PC a bit







)

hehe, i've had it for about a week or so now, played over 1 day and level 23 or 24 cant remember.

but i levelled up a little slower than average coz i sniped for a long time. sniping is great fun but you dont get as many points for a while, until you start racking up medals and badges. you get the odd assisst points and things like that though.

also guys, make sure you spawn on your squad every chance you get! theres a 5000 point badge for 200 squad spawns or something like that. you'll just end up getting it from people spawning on you but return the favour


----------



## BreakDown

why do you sometimes get silver dogtags?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


why do you sometimes get silver dogtags?


I got one earlier and googled it









I thinks its when you knife someone who is a much higher rank than you, like 20+


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


I got one earlier and googled it









I thinks its when you knife someone who is a much higher rank than you, like 20+


oh, i see!

and bronze is for similar rank i guess.

many thanks.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Really? I always thought it was for when you knifed the person again; knife once is bronze, again is silver, and thrice is gold. But your guys' theory/answer makes more sense.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Really? I always thought it was for when you knifed the person again; knife once is bronze, again is silver, and thrice is gold. But your guys' theory/answer makes more sense.










no, its not that because i have 7 bronze (i guess its bronze now) from the same guy.

so how do you get gold? if you knife someone 40+ ranks up?

how many ranks are there?


----------



## vortech

Thanks for the URL Higgins +Rep!



I think about this game all day at work.. There's a few of us playing and we talk about it every spare moment we get.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekon*


Thanks for the URL Higgins +Rep!



I think about this game all day at work.. There's a few of us playing and we talk about it every spare moment we get.










wow...

i have a 0.7 K/D ratio, and only level 5. i only played about 6 real hours. but still...

i just cant get good team mates. and i cant find a HC server with no PB.


----------



## iDeal

I really want this game but I've recently moved to Australia.

Are there any dedicated AUS/NZ servers? I'm not sure how the MM system works with BFBC2









Many thanks


----------



## olli3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iDeal* 
I really want this game but I've recently moved to Australia.

Are there any dedicated AUS/NZ servers? I'm not sure how the MM system works with BFBC2









Many thanks









I dunno how the matchmaking works, I guess it puts you in the lowest ping server with a space, but most people just use the server browser I think. I've seen a few dedicated servers with AUS in the title though, so you should get a game no problem. Lag isnt as big an issue though in the game as some others if you ask me, so you may be able to even play on servers from a bit further afield without too many problems.


----------



## seward

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iDeal* 
I really want this game but I've recently moved to Australia.

Are there any dedicated AUS/NZ servers? I'm not sure how the MM system works with BFBC2









Many thanks









I've seen a number of servers that appear to be from Oz - at least 5-10 that have Australia in their name. If you can get to the server browser, and you have a good connection (>dial-up), you should be okay.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i just ran someone over with the uav i was like


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


i just ran someone over with the uav i was like










Lol I'm not sure if it still works in the full version of the game but in the beta I kept flying the UAV into the apache helicopter and it just sent it flying into the floor in not time without killing the UAV, was very effective!

I will have to try running someone over with it next time I fly one, although they are normally gone pretty quick!


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


Lol I'm not sure if it still works in the full version of the game but in the beta I kept flying the UAV into the apache helicopter and it just sent it flying into the floor in not time without killing the UAV, was very effective!

I will have to try running someone over with it next time I fly one, although they are normally gone pretty quick!


use the vehicle armor it helps you die less


----------



## GeforceGTS

Just hit the 24 hour mark in style









I think that's my best round yet, they wern't all as nooby as they look ;x Played medic with M60 most of the round..


----------



## Villainstone

My best round with out awards was about 6500. With awards was 32,000ish, finished with 43 awards including 6 tags.


----------



## Damir Poljak

“He’ll send in some special ops douche bags with *****-ass heart monitors on their guns."


----------



## Noir

EA servers are now down for the Additional server maintenance!!!

Anyway I BADLY wanted to check my leaderboard stats








I think I already reached 100 best squad scorers


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olli3* 
Lol I'm not sure if it still works in the full version of the game but in the beta I kept flying the UAV into the apache helicopter and it just sent it flying into the floor in not time without killing the UAV, was very effective!

I will have to try running someone over with it next time I fly one, although they are normally gone pretty quick!

lol nice.

Reminds me of a game I had a few days ago on the OCN server. I was in the Apache with my buddy on Port Valdez and a UAV was ticking away at our armour. We couldn't get him and I tried to land back at the first section for repairs but didn't make it. We went down but survived so I obviously decided to knife the UAV operator in the back







I got him and said something like "revenge!" in the game chat. He said something like "yes but little bird makes eagle angry". I broke out laughing, little bird did indeed make eagle angry


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


Just hit the 24 hour mark in style









I think that's my best round yet, they wern't all as nooby as they look ;x Played medic with M60 most of the round..






Nice score!! : O

Highest I have got is I think around 7k..


----------



## vortech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


wow...

i have a 0.7 K/D ratio, and only level 5. i only played about 6 real hours. but still...

i just cant get good team mates. and i cant find a HC server with no PB.


Just keep at it, I've been play BF titles for a while now. The best advice I can give you is take advantage of the vehicles and learn to snipe. The vehicles play a huge role if you can get a good driver/pilot. As for sniping, I'm not encouraging posting up but these large maps have sections where a sniper is king. As long as you can determine the proper class per territory you'll start getting further ahead.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekon*


Just keep at it, I've been play BF titles for a while now. The best advice I can give you is take advantage of the vehicles and learn to snipe. The vehicles play a huge role if you can get a good driver/pilot. As for sniping, I'm not encouraging posting up but these large maps have sections where a sniper is king. As long as you can determine the proper class per territory you'll start getting further ahead.










haha add leon777, you sound like a challenge


----------



## Dman

Just started playing yesterday, one thing I really wish they would've included was the ability to go prone.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*


Just started playing yesterday, one thing I really wish they would've included was the ability to go prone.


I was in the same boat as you during the beta, but after playing more and more... I haven't found many positions where being able to go prone would make that big of a difference.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*


Just started playing yesterday, one thing I really wish they would've included was the ability to go prone.


I was quite annoyed at first with the lack of prone, but after playing awhile it's actually a good thing that there's no prone. Camping would be horrendous in this game, especially with snipers, if prone was allowed.


----------



## Sin100

Snipers still camp, lol, that is their job.


----------



## GeforceGTS

^^ lol









When I was playing yesterday the other team was defending really well so I thought screw it, quad C4 suicide run time... I respawn and start sticking C4 to a quad and some tard on my team jumps on the quad and starts riding off into the distance while I'm stood holding the detonator







I couldn't resist and tk'd him ;x

EDIT: Eh the post I was laughing at disapeared?! Heh no.. It was just on the last page... Didn't notice all the extra posts...


----------



## Damir Poljak

I can not connect to EA online


----------



## Emu105

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damir Poljak*


I can not connect to EA online










and i was just about to play...


----------



## BradleyW

What is the best way to get XP on this game. I seem to kill loads of people and only get 1k.


----------



## nikolauska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


What is the best way to get XP on this game. I seem to kill loads of people and only get 1k.


Be a team player. Give ammo, health boxes, spot people and do many more things to help your team.


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


What is the best way to get XP on this game. I seem to kill loads of people and only get 1k.


TANKS!
yeah!!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nikolauska*


Be a team player. Give ammo, health boxes, spot people and do many more things to help your team.


So dropping ammo packs around the map near team mates will increase XP? How much XP do i get per ammo drop collected by someone else?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


So dropping ammo packs around the map near team mates will increase XP? How much XP do i get per ammo drop collected by someone else?


I believe it's 10 xp, 20 xp if they're in your squad.

I find I score the most points not by killing everyone in sight, but making sure my squad and I stay alive.


----------



## sotorious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
So dropping ammo packs around the map near team mates will increase XP? How much XP do i get per ammo drop collected by someone else?

any xp you get will show you on the bottom middleish area of your screen.


----------



## Dom_sufc

So I've been away working for a week, and I notice I haven't been promoted about an update as open the game.

Have any of the issues been resolved? Server load times, disconnects PB probs, unable to login etc.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


So I've been away working for a week, and I notice I haven't been promoted about an update as open the game.

Have any of the issues been resolved? Server load times, disconnects PB probs, unable to login etc.


Server browser still blows. EA/PB/Login problems are much less regular since a hardware/server update. There's going to be another upgrade this weekend (midnight PST). That's about the best of it.


----------



## yutzybrian

I get about 1000 points every round by riding with someone in a vehicle and then repairing it while they're shooting at another tank.


----------



## Radiix

It also helps to play more than one class per round. You end up getting a lot more of the 100 point pins that way.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


It also helps to play more than one class per round. You end up getting a lot more of the 100 point pins that way.


Choose to suit the situation I say (So I'm agreeing). Lots of people forget they can change and keep getting pawned by tanks and what not.


----------



## Higgins

Anyone know about LAN or multiple computers in the same house playing on the same server?
My brother tried to join the server i was playing in yesterday and it said i lost the connection.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Anyone know about LAN or multiple computers in the same house playing on the same server? 
My brother tried to join the server i was playing in yesterday and it said i lost the connection.


Lmao, I was going to post the exactly the same thing. Not sure how to fix it to get me and my brother playing on the same server together. I really want to play with him, we both have our own serials, but it won't let us connect together.


----------



## BradleyW

Well thanks for the tips guy's. I am geting around 1-2k per round


----------



## s0nniez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx* 
Lmao, I was going to post the exactly the same thing. Not sure how to fix it to get me and my brother playing on the same server together. I really want to play with him, we both have our own serials, but it won't let us connect together.

That's weird. The other day me and my buddy played together at the same house. We were lanning and were playing side to side in the same server.


----------



## t3lancer2006

I feel sad now that I've completely unlocked all sniper and vehicles, and I've only got the M16 left for the Assault Class. I just barely unlocked the defib for medic and the scar for engie.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


I feel sad now that I've completely unlocked all sniper and vehicles, and I've only got the M16 left for the Assault Class. I just barely unlocked the defib for medic and the scar for engie.


your medic and engineer has a long way to go then at least. at least get the medic to the M60. then add a red dot sight, and magnum bullets.


----------



## thiru

If you want points but don't have the skills to pull of tank whoring, medic is the way. Don't forget to kill stuff too


----------



## Chimeracaust

OMG! The m16 owns so hard. I went 60-20 with that thing not even spamming tubes it was amazing. Poor noobs didn't stand a chance









Isla inocentes needs to made conquest, that map would be so much fun even if every one snipe camped.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


I feel sad now that I've completely unlocked all sniper and vehicles, and I've only got the M16 left for the Assault Class. I just barely unlocked the defib for medic and the scar for engie.


Another team player I see









Engie and medic are like the best classes I don't know why every one is so recon obessed. Engie/medic FTW!


----------



## Chimeracaust

What do you guys think, AK74u or UMP for engie? Can't decide.


----------



## GameStopTom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Looks like we didn't even field a team. Maybe next time...










Even if you didn't enter a bracket, you can still win a $100 GameStop giftcard! All you need to do to enter is go to this site and say which team you think will win be crowned champion.

*INSIDE TIP*: You don't even have to guess correctly! Even picking the wrong team enters you to win!

Like I mentioned, this is for charity, so thanks for helping out.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust* 
Another team player I see









Engie and medic are like the best classes I don't know why every one is so recon obessed. Engie/medic FTW!

Because I like to be felt but not seen. Even though that sounds so wrong. It's just that I don't have any good weapons open in the other two classes. But I've started working at it. Assault is way too fun, but I'm tired of being close enough to be hit by the noob toobs (I use it all the time though, such a hypocrite).


----------



## KG363

Well I HATE snipers and Noob toobs









Really I'm fine with them, but some changes definitely need to be made. Like maybe lengthen the reload time of the noob-toob and lower splash. Also, I guess make it harder to snipe somehow


----------



## Dar_T

I found a sort of short cut rather than waiting for 5 minutes. When you get the box that says "retrieving data (or whatever)" wait for 10sec, press the X, then go to your friends list and the exit back out. The server list should then be full. Seems to work for me and others.


----------



## aFreak

i have a question, does the level of a person really matter that much? it seems that 20+ will def own with the new guns. stuck at lvl 6 getting like .4 kd every round =[


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


What do you guys think, AK74u or UMP for engie? Can't decide.


havnt got the UMP yet but i always use the AK74 as engi ... good range, accurate and lethal.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


i have a question, does the level of a person really matter that much? it seems that 20+ will def own with the new guns. stuck at lvl 6 getting like .4 kd every round =[


your rank doesnt necessarily reflect what guns you have, the guns are unlocked by getting points for that particular class. obviously getting those points will lead to ranking up too but yeah. the biggest advantage higher ranks have, is player upgrades like better armour, magnum bullets, double explosive rounds/grenades etc.

but at the end of the day, we all die the same way. its just the killing that differs.


----------



## Marin

Really close to 17. Like I can hit it in one round.


----------



## gtarmanrob

im rank 25 with the recon and medic maxed out, working on engineer and assault, i think i only have 1 weapon each left.

then its medal hunting time, working through each of the weapons. i HATE the auto snipers though...unless you're on a HC server they are pretty useles imo. even on HC they are relatively weak.


----------



## nikolauska

We really need another server. I've been trying to join the server for about 30min and it's allways full. Still it's good that server has lot of players so it won't get ghosted.


----------



## Marin

*EVERYONE PRESS Q WHEN AIMING AT STUFF LIKE ENEMIES AND OBJECTIVES!!!*

Now why am I posting this like a moronic 14 year old on youtube? Well, doing this will help everyone and you will earn *drumroll* points!

Now some of you may be wondering, how will this help players? You know those orange arrows you sometimes see above enemies, well those appear when you aim at enemies and press Q. It's a magical thing that can be done thanks to BC2. =D


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


*EVERYONE PRESS Q WHEN AIMING AT STUFF LIKE ENEMIES AND OBJECTIVES!!!*

Now why am I posting this like a moronic 14 year old on youtube? Well, doing this will help everyone and you will earn *drumroll* points!

Now some of you may be wondering, how will this help players? You know those orange arrows you sometimes see above enemies, well those appear when you aim at enemies and press Q. It's a magical thing that can be done thanks to BC2. =D


QFT. I always hit Q every single time even when I don't see anyone with my own eyes just in case. You wouldn't believe how many people I can spot just using the Q key over just using my eyes. Not to mention I get +20 points for ever spot that my teammates kill.

I'm usually in the top 5 on my team with points even when I'm a recon class because of the Q key and spotting.


----------



## nikolauska

After BC2, all the time I see my mother-in law im starting to think Q button.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Well I HATE snipers and Noob toobs









Really I'm fine with them, but some changes definitely need to be made. Like maybe lengthen the reload time of the noob-toob and lower splash. Also, I guess make it harder to snipe somehow


Why? I almost never get killed by snipers. I really hope they don't nerf them because I think sniping is perfect. As long as you don't stand still most snipers will never kill you. Toobs on the other hand take me out quite regularly. I could stand to see them get a slight nerf, but maybe I am just bitter at the toobers lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2kphile*


QFT. I always hit Q every single time even when I don't see anyone with my own eyes just in case. You wouldn't believe how many people I can spot just using the Q key over just using my eyes. Not to mention I get +20 points for ever spot that my teammates kill.

I'm usually in the top 5 on my team with points even when I'm a recon class because of the Q key and spotting.


Yeah it really bothers me that I almost always the only person who spots on my team, at least when I am not playing with friends. I think it's mostly to do with how new the game is and the high number of inexperienced players.


----------



## Leon777

I dont think they will nerf tubs weaker agian after making them stronger form the beta lol


----------



## nikolauska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


I odnt think thell nerf tubs weaker agian after making them stronger form the beta lol


WOW at the amount of typos j/k


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nikolauska*


WOW at the amount of typos j/k


hehe sorry i had just woke up lol


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


hehe sorry i had just woke up lol


WOW at the edit aswell lol. Putting the D in don't in the right place wasn't the only problem with that sentence


----------



## Sin100

It is really lame that a .50 cal sniper rifle can't kill you in one..

I look forward to our HC server coming though I am not keen on conquest.
I prob like HC Rush best.


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nikolauska*


After BC2, all the time I see my mother-in law im starting to think Q button.


Laughed Out Loud!!!


----------



## Radiix

I started using the 40MM shotgun. It's incredibly effective in CQB sections of maps.

Try it out, but make sure you have magnum spec.


----------



## thiru

I've just tried out the Gustav Carl rocket launcher and now I understand why I always get nailed by one of these, it's helluva fast and the splash damage is huge









Works great as a counter-sniper weapon and to kill people on MCOMs


----------



## elson

Yup i only use 40mm as recon. Mag ammo + sabot round is good, I can hit headshots from really far away.


----------



## aFreak

Yes pressing Q helps! Also combining squads. Last game there were like 4 squads with only 1 person in them.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


I started using the 40MM shotgun. It's incredibly effective in CQB sections of maps.

Try it out, but make sure you have magnum spec.


I'm going to have to try that again, I used in beta some and wasn't impressed. I love the shotguns though, SPAS12, USA12 thing, and that other crazy one with double barrels are great with the sabot ammo.

Also, is everyone else still experiencing trouble staying logged in and have about the same trouble logging in - joining a server that I have since the beginning. I thought this hardware upgrade shutdowns for the last two days were to fix this?


----------



## Dom_sufc

Been rinsing it today, having loads of fun. Although I have been away all week, so everyone has better weapons than me ;p A little frustrating sometimes. But always good fun to steal from the dead and get that awesome weapon for 2 minutes!

Had a little go with the M16, seemed awesome.

All my friends my from my list have disappeared, on another note. :/


----------



## Cryptedvick

I CANT BELIEVE THIS!!!!!! 
I'm SO mad!!!!! 
so I was playing, had a 10/0 KD and then I came back to where you spawn, and there ware these 4 guys ... 2 of them ware shooting at guy #4, then guy #3 revived him and then #1 and #2 killed him again .. then revive .. then kill again .. I was like WTH? 
I pulled my pistol and killed the guy killing the other guy from my team ... then, they started doing this to ME and they didn't stop! WTH is wrong with these MORONS!!!?? I remember one guys name ... "Lunatic" I'll remember him. 
I had to leave the server because these complete MORONS wouldn't stop ... I'm SO angry!

edit: I'm calm now ... anybody stumble across "Lunatic", be sure to PWN him in the most humiliating way. 
these guys should be banned.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
I CANT BELIEVE THIS!!!!!!
I'm SO mad!!!!!
so I was playing, had a 10/0 KD and then I came back to where you spawn, and there ware these 4 guys ... 2 of them ware shooting at guy #4, then guy #3 revived him and then #1 and #2 killed him again .. then revive .. then kill again .. I was like WTH?
I pulled my pistol and killed the guy killing the other guy from my team ... then, they started doing this to ME and they didn't stop! WTH is wrong with these MORONS!!!?? I remember one guys name ... "Lunatic" I'll remember him.
I had to leave the server because these complete MORONS wouldn't stop ... I'm SO angry!

edit: I'm calm now ... anybody stumble across "Lunatic", be sure to PWN him in the most humiliating way.
these guys should be banned.

You have just experince "stats" padding first hand, it sucks


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
You have just experince "stats" padding first hand, it sucks









so this even has a name? wth is wrong with these guys ... they ruin the game.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
so this even has a name? wth is wrong with these guys ... they ruin the game.

Yup this kind of behaviour has been in ever Bf game, they do it rank up faster and get there unlocks faster. I also agree,IT ruins the game!


----------



## monogoat

As long as you don't play against a team with a bunch of GOOD snipers it isn't bad, even with a bunch of decent ones just zig zag a lot and stay in cover.

I don't have any problem taking down moving targets from across maps, but it appears most people do.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
Yup this kind of behaviour has been in ever Bf game, they do it rank up faster and get there unlocks faster. I also agree,IT ruins the game!

at least they could do it to themselves ...
this guy I saved got revived and kept jumping around and trying to run from these asses and still got killed and revived again ... after I saved him, they started doing it to me ... man how mad I was for ruining my KD ratio


----------



## Heady

Finally got my Pre-Order copy after a little fiasco. I should already be in the spreadsheet but here's my nick: Heady+

Can't wait to be low-rank fodder for everyone!









Edit: If I could get an invite to the Steam Group that'd be great. Username is DetroitP1. Thanks.


----------



## BradleyW

Doing the Recon class now. I have all Assult and all but 1 sniper unlocks.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i <3 the m95


----------



## gtarmanrob

this "stats padding" thing...it could just be a couple of knobs ruining the game for everyone. it got suggested as the ultimate team kill earlier in the thread, or another BC2 thread. i was gonna do it on this guy that was team killing for sport, just to piss him off.

coz yeah, unless you leave the server or you're able to sprint away real quick after being revived and pull the pin on a nade, you cant move.

i finally found a comfortable server today with actual mods. its some clans server but there are strict rules like no spawn camping and things like that and they are in full force about it ay, one dude was going it and an admin script msg came up on screen saying "keep spawn camping and you will never play here again"

i was like, "yeah. you go girl"

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


i <3 the m95


do ya? its such a slug though. slow to fire, slow to reload, slow to chamber a round... i use it if the enemy has choppers, otherwise its the GOL Magnum for me.


----------



## nikolauska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


this "stats padding" thing...it could just be a couple of knobs ruining the game for everyone. it got suggested as the ultimate team kill earlier in the thread, or another BC2 thread. i was gonna do it on this guy that was team killing for sport, just to piss him off.

coz yeah, unless you leave the server or you're able to sprint away real quick after being revived and pull the pin on a nade, you cant move.

i finally found a comfortable server today with actual mods. its some clans server but there are strict rules like no spawn camping and things like that and they are in full force about it ay, one dude was going it and an admin script msg came up on screen saying "keep spawn camping and you will never play here again"

i was like, "yeah. you go girl"


Coud you tell me name of that server. I would love to play on server where there is good admins and rules.


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

Just wondering if anyone has noticed people shooting from across the map with 0 recoil...seems like that in half the servers I play now. I play hardcore servers and I can pump someone with an LMG 7-8 times and they just turn and 1 or 2 tap me with as assault/engineer gun. It's getting annoying.

Right now it's a love/hate game. It's fun when you get a good game going, both teams are good, but then there are a lot of games where it's uneven or the teams are so heavily stacked.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lxcivic2k1*


Just wondering if anyone has noticed people shooting from across the map with 0 recoil...seems like that in half the servers I play now. I play hardcore servers and I can pump someone with an LMG 7-8 times and they just turn and 1 or 2 tap me with as assault/engineer gun. It's getting annoying.

Right now it's a love/hate game. It's fun when you get a good game going, both teams are good, but then there are a lot of games where it's uneven or the teams are so heavily stacked.


Yup, i think there still some issue with game physics lol


----------



## GeforceGTS

I know tube spam has been mentioned before but anyone else noticed it's really bad in squad deathmatch? :l Starting to annoy me..

Oh and I came across this earlier... I'm yet to try it..


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


i <3 the m95


for a hardcore game ... that weapon is totally pointless (even for softcore as it doesnt kill on the first shot







)
the GOL is best for sniping


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


for a hardcore game ... that weapon is totally pointless (even for softcore as it doesnt kill on the first shot







)
the GOL is best for sniping


Why? Is it quicker?


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lxcivic2k1*


Just wondering if anyone has noticed people shooting from across the map with 0 recoil...seems like that in half the servers I play now. I play hardcore servers and I can pump someone with an LMG 7-8 times and they just turn and 1 or 2 tap me with as assault/engineer gun. It's getting annoying.

Right now it's a love/hate game. It's fun when you get a good game going, both teams are good, but then there are a lot of games where it's uneven or the teams are so heavily stacked.


Yeah I know what you mean about the stacking. Ever 5th game or so I get on a server that has a bunch of 20+'s on one team and a bunch of 5's and lower on the other. Mid match it'll end up being 8 vs 18 and NO ONE ever switches teams (except me lol). In this game, if you team sucks chances are you are going to get owned. Hopefully they will fix the autobalance so that the 8v18's stop happening.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust* 
Yeah I know what you mean about the stacking. Ever 5th game or so I get on a server that has a bunch of 20+'s on one team and a bunch of 5's and lower on the other. Mid match it'll end up being 8 vs 18 and NO ONE ever switches teams (except me lol). In this game, if you team sucks chances are you are going to get owned. Hopefully they will fix the autobalance so that the 8v18's stop happening.

Hopefully with the next patch/release of admin tools this will be fixed.

Happened on the OCN server tonight. My team got completely steamrolled, and the next round a bunch of them left the game leaving us with a very lopsided game.


----------



## Dman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Hopefully with the next patch/release of admin tools this will be fixed.

Happened on the OCN server tonight. My team got completely steamrolled, and the next round a bunch of them left the game leaving us with a very lopsided game.

Ya really we got owned, didn't help that most of our team's rank wasn't even in the double digits and the other side was mostly 20+'s. Skill can only get you so far, the 20+'s have such an advantage over the lower ranks.


----------



## Sin100

Just unlocked the GOL, my new favorite weapon!


----------



## olli3

Yeah I agree the GOL is the best sniper. Although they all seem pretty much the same to me tbh (apart from the semi auto/auto ones obviously).

I mostly play medic though. As much as I would like to be a sniper, I find im way more useful and get 10x more kills as a medic. The m60 is overpowered!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


Why? Is it quicker?


dude, the GOL isnt just quicker in general. it comes up fast, chambers fast, fires fast, it shoots hard, its deadly accurate. you dont have to account for as much bullet drop, seems to have a much higher velocity, obviously coz of the larger calibre bullet. its clip size is a bit small but its just lethal.

once you use it, you cant use another sniper rifle. if you go up against someone with an M95 or even the trusty M24...good luck to them. unless they are better than you









only time i change rifles is to get medals. the auto sniper medals are painful, they are the worst weapons in the game. not that i play on normal servers anyway but when i do, god forbid i equip one of those things...better of sniping with throwing knives.


----------



## dham

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


dude, the GOL isnt just quicker in general. it comes up fast, chambers fast, fires fast, it shoots hard, its deadly accurate. you dont have to account for as much bullet drop, seems to have a much higher velocity, obviously coz of the larger calibre bullet. its clip size is a bit small but its just lethal.

once you use it, you cant use another sniper rifle. if you go up against someone with an M95 or even the trusty M24...good luck to them. unless they are better than you









only time i change rifles is to get medals. the auto sniper medals are painful, they are the worst weapons in the game. not that i play on normal servers anyway but when i do, god forbid i equip one of those things...better of sniping with throwing knives.


Yea the bullet drop from the m24 to the gol was throwing me way off. I learned to be deadly accurate with the m24 and suddenly the whole game was changed. I've taken shots with the m24 where I've been least a full bodies length(6 -7 ft) above the guy. When you make those head shots its the incredibly rewarding. It looks more like your throwing a baseball at the guy than shooting at that distance. I still have not got used to the GOL yet but I will eventually.


----------



## dham

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Anyone know about LAN or multiple computers in the same house playing on the same server? 
My brother tried to join the server i was playing in yesterday and it said i lost the connection.


This happens to me in TF2 all the time. Sometimes its impossible for me, my girlfriend and my roommate to play at the same time. Sometimes it works perfectly.


----------



## Leon777

If anyone is still experince problems with BC2, feel free to take a look at this thread: http://www.overclock.net/video-games...-problems.html


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dham*


Yea the bullet drop from the m24 to the gol was throwing me way off. I learned to be deadly accurate with the m24 and suddenly the whole game was changed. I've taken shots with the m24 where I've been least a full bodies length(6 -7 ft) above the guy. When you make those head shots its the incredibly rewarding. It looks more like your throwing a baseball at the guy than shooting at that distance. I still have not got used to the GOL yet but I will eventually.


yeah i took a bit to re-adjust too. but now i swear by it.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


yeah i took a bit to re-adjust too. but now i swear by it.


Indeed. I've unlocked everything and have tried going back to recon (my least played) to get gold on the weapons... and the difference is crazy. The M24 was the first gold, and the GOL the second. I used the SV98 a LOT in the beta, but haven't been able to get used to it again.

As for the semi-autos, those are relatively useless to me at range. Practice makes perfect though, I guess.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


Indeed. I've unlocked everything and have tried going back to recon (my least played) to get gold on the weapons... and the difference is crazy. The M24 was the first gold, and the GOL the second. I used the SV98 a LOT in the beta, but haven't been able to get used to it again.

As for the semi-autos, those are relatively useless to me at range. Practice makes perfect though, I guess.


yeah i was working my golds for recon, got 2 for the GOL, got the M95, the M24 and the SV98. i like the SV98, since it has a faster fire rate than the M24, but i hate its scope. the auto rifles i find are just rubbish but i guess practise makes perfect as you said.

im usually always a sniper in games, started off as one in BC2 but now i dunno, i prefer to get down and dirty and be right in there amongst the action. i dont worry too much about KDR, points are 1 thing since i like being on top but most of all i want the win, if something isnt going right i feel its my job to do everything i can to help. and an M60 with magnum bullets + red dot sight, a health box and a defib does a great job of helping


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


an M60 with magnum bullets + red dot sight, a health box and a defib does a great job of helping










No doubt. I played recon sniper in the beta, and a little bit when the full game was released. Since then, I've done more medic than anything and enjoy getting into the heat of the game. The 40mm shotgun attachment is much more fun for me than the tube... but I haven't hit gold with it yet. The m60 is ridiculous and could almost use a damage tweak. I've been on both ends and it almost feels unfair... being able to outsnipe snipers and outgun assault classes is crazy.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Anybody else feel the game is a bit "choppy" at times (in multplayer) despite good FPS?

I usually get anywhere from 40-160fps. With a solid average of about 85fps 4x AA, 8x af, everything else on high, no HBAO. 40fps is quite rare, only from zooming in through a fense with smoke and such (I use supersampling for transparancy AA)

Single player i super smooth. But multiplayer, at times, just feels sluggish and "choppy"
I feel like I'm dropping frames, but a quick check in precision tells me I haven't seen any drops.

Any suggestions?


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deagle50ae*


Anybody else feel the game is a bit "choppy" at times (in multplayer) despite good FPS?

I usually get anywhere from 40-160fps. With a solid average of about 85fps 4x AA, 8x af, everything else on high, no HBAO. 40fps is quite rare, only from zooming in through a fense with smoke and such (I use supersampling for transparancy AA)

Single player i super smooth. But multiplayer, at times, just feels sluggish and "choppy"
I feel like I'm dropping frames, but a quick check in precision tells me I haven't seen any drops.

Any suggestions?



Yes, actually on my system the first map or 2 will be smooth, then when the maps change all of sudden it becomes choppy again. The thing I found that helps is if I alt tab out of the game, then back in it. It seems to fix it.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


Yes, actually on my system the first map or 2 will be smooth, then when the maps change all of sudden it becomes choppy again. The thing I found that helps is if I alt tab out of the game, then back in it. It seems to fix it.


I've found the same thing. It's bad for the first 4 or 5 seconds of a round, but picks up afterwards and doesn't have any issues.

I do think it's funny how folks with faster machines load in to the game faster still... I know by the time they get in (versus a buddy of mine with an e8400, another with a e7400) I'm normally halfway to the first m-com, or already capping the first flag.


----------



## [Teh Root]

I used the M24 the most in the beta, but now the M24 is ****, and the SV98 with the mildot scope is 10 times better.


----------



## JMT668

I just got this game and I cant turn left or look down?

I have tried using a mouse, 360 controller and the keyboard. Also tried changing the controll settings to different keys and still no luck.

any one got any ideas?


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


and an M60 with magnum bullets + red dot sight, a health box and a defib does a great job of helping










Magnum bullets? I didn't know that was an unlock?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Magnum bullets? I didn't know that was an unlock?


yah... spec 2 MMN MG I think is the designation.. or MNG AM.. something like that. It looks like a silhouette with a crosshair.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
yah... spec 2 MMN MG I think is the designation.. or MNG AM.. something like that. It looks like a silhouette with a crosshair.

Oh that... MMN LMG. Which is Marksman LMG training, with an added Heavy Barrel for increased accuracy.

Nothing to do with Mangum Bullets lol. Check the description, can you spot the joke?


----------



## A.D.D.

the firing in prone part


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A.D.D.* 
the firing in prone part

I think so


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
Magnum bullets? I didn't know that was an unlock?

sufc? Sheffield United?


----------



## trogalicious

right, the prone is the joke... but that isn't the right one. I couldn't remember which it was exactly, but that's the other one. There is a magnum ammo perk in the 2nd specialization part, but I don't recall the icon/designation currently.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
right, the prone is the joke... but that isn't the right one. I couldn't remember which it was exactly, but that's the other one. There is a magnum ammo perk in the 2nd specialization part, but I don't recall the icon/designation currently.

Ah yes, I see it, my apologies ;D It's a person standing, with a full scope cross hair style overlayed on his hip. Unlocked at lvl 13 for anyone interested.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
sufc? Sheffield United?

It is indeed, although I don't watch/support/like football, it just made a great unique nickname when I was 15 and did like football lol.


----------



## olli3

Yeah I cant work out which is better on the M60, the accuracy or magnum ammo. I think its +33% accuracy or +25% damage. The M60 is fairly accurate as it is so I normally use the magnum ammo, which is especially useful at close range. That said, I never have trouble getting kills at close range without it lol.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Not that I am asking for it, but how long you guys think till the M60 gets nerfed?


----------



## Jras

All this medic talk is making me want to give that class a try, ive only played assault/recon so far.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Can any one use there M1 Garand yet? Is there some fix or are we still waiting for dice to give them back? I want my Garand now!


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


Can any one use there M1 Garand yet? Is there some fix or are we still waiting for dice to give them back? I want my Garand now!


Tell me about it







It would have been great to begin with, however it will probably be outdone by the time I unlock everything.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jras*


All this medic talk is making me want to give that class a try, ive only played assault/recon so far.


dude, it's a points orgy. Plus, the weapons are great.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


Can any one use there M1 Garand yet? Is there some fix or are we still waiting for dice to give them back? I want my Garand now!


I used mine during the first day of gaming.. then it was magically gone. The veterans.battlefield.com site is down for maintenance, so I expect we'll see them again when it comes back online.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


dude, it's a points orgy. Plus, the weapons are great.

I used mine during the first day of gaming.. then it was magically gone. The veterans.battlefield.com site is down for maintenance, so I expect we'll see them again when it comes back online.


Was it any good? lol.


----------



## KG363

I loved my garand


----------



## BradleyW

I wish there was some way for me to have the Garand, Its my favorite weapon ever!


----------



## exileschild

BTW, who's the random kid topping the leaderboards...

Almost 18k kills, less than 300 deaths, 3k squad score, 48hrs.

Hack much? lol


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


I just got this game and I cant turn left or look down?

I have tried using a mouse, 360 controller and the keyboard. Also tried changing the controll settings to different keys and still no luck.

any one got any ideas?


I sometimes exerience problems w/games when My logitech controller is plugged in while I'm trying to use just KB & MS for my controlls. Try to dissable and unplug any controllers you have installed and just use the MS/KB and see if that don't fix the problem. Good Luck.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *exileschild*


BTW, who's the random kid topping the leaderboards...

Almost 18k kills, less than 300 deaths, 3k squad score, 48hrs.

Hack much? lol


What's his name?


----------



## exileschild

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


What's his name?


Bu. Rogers

He's topping world leaderboards, not OCN. I saw him when I checked leaderboards. heh


----------



## TehStone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


Can any one use there M1 Garand yet? Is there some fix or are we still waiting for dice to give them back? I want my Garand now!


It's availability seems intermittent. I was using it yesterday for a little bit but some servers didn't allow it or maybe the master server for veterans was down throughout the day.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *exileschild* 
Bu. Rogers

He's topping world leaderboards, not OCN. I saw him when I checked leaderboards. heh

Ahhh.. I see... Just making sure..


----------



## gtarmanrob

18K kills with less than 300 deaths? that cant be legitimate. either that, or he's the worlds BIGGEST *****/camper and doesnt ever get his hands dirty.

EDIT: by the way that blanked out word is the term for female genitalia commonly associated with the word "cat"


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

it's not legit.

And i remember my m1 garand.. she was more accurate than the M14 EBR

speaking of the M14 EBR... shame they didn't give us the original M14.









would fit well with my soldier "private pyle"


----------



## gtarmanrob

they should have let us stick a red dot on the M14


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *exileschild*


BTW, who's the random kid topping the leaderboards...

Almost 18k kills, less than 300 deaths, 3k squad score, 48hrs.

Hack much? lol


I think this guy should get a global pb ban. There is no possible way he is legit, let him live on the non-pb hacker for being that obvious. He's most likely really proud of topping the leader boards, what piece of "work".

EDIT: LOL HACKER


----------



## elson

Quote:



Score per minute: 1 322.31


Just not possible.


----------



## olli3

It is possible but he would have to be very lucky lol. How does he compare to #2 in rankings? If its nothing alike then its not legit. 18k kills to 300 deaths doesn't seem that odd though considering its the #1 rank...


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olli3* 
It is possible but he would have to be very lucky lol. How does he compare to #2 in rankings? If its nothing alike then its not legit. 18k kills to 300 deaths doesn't seem that odd though considering its the #1 rank...

Are you serious? That's going 63/1 every round, that wouldn't seem off to you, even if he were number one? Look at his page in the link I posted he has almost as many head shots as he has kills and his accuracy is ridicules.

Any one that can go 63/1 more than once is almost certainly hacking or playing against 2 year olds with no hands.


----------



## s0nniez

finally got my first platinum star


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olli3* 
It is possible but he would have to be very lucky lol. How does he compare to #2 in rankings? If its nothing alike then its not legit. 18k kills to 300 deaths doesn't seem that odd though considering its the #1 rank...

Just look at his stats, 99% of his hits are headshots. Nobody is that good.


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

I was just about to ask if anyone noticed the hacker...lol Punkbuster needs to get off it's punk ass and ban all those ****ers, cause I know there's more then 1.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lxcivic2k1*


I was just about to ask if anyone noticed the hacker...lol Punkbuster needs to get off it's punk ass and ban all those ****ers, cause I know there's more then 1.


Pb wont unless the find the script used in there hacks.. which i doubt they will. Ea will eventally wipe there stats or bad there cd key.... just like 2142.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


Pb wont unless the find the script used in there hacks.. which i doubt they will. Ea will eventally wipe there stats or bad there cd key.... just like 2142.


Hello mate








I did the PB updater and when I looked my friends list had reset








Has this happened to any one else. 
Or did the bod in my friends list kick me


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Hello mate








I did the PB updater and when I looked my friends list had reset








Has this happened to any one else. 
Or did the bod in my friends list kick me










yea this has happened to me twice, Its problems with the EA servers (as per normal) You need to re add them mate.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
yea this has happened to me twice, Its problems with the EA servers (as per normal) You need to re add them mate.

That is total bull****. I was hoping mine would re-appear.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
That is total bull****. I was hoping mine would re-appear.









lol I know, I waited a few days then sent an invite for the hell of it. When it was accepted I was pretty disappointed with it


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
That is total bull****. I was hoping mine would re-appear.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
lol I know, I waited a few days then sent an invite for the hell of it. When it was accepted I was pretty disappointed with it









Sorry guys thats EA for you


----------



## Threefeet

lol may as well get used to it I suppose









Just me on the server guys


----------



## Leon777

Would join you but im at college


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


Would join you but im at college










>:c same!

Currently only 1 on the server at the moment!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


>:c same!

Currently only 1 on the server at the moment!










That would be me









There's a lonely Apache wandering around with no-one to shoot at it


----------



## DuckieHo

You know what this game needs?

.....more skins. Especially of the medic. I'm tired of their ugly mugs.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


You know what this game needs?

.....more skins. Especially of the medic. I'm tired of their ugly mugs.


It'd be nice to have a range of moustaches to choose from.


----------



## 428cobra

update the game guys patch is out working smooth for me so far


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *428cobra*


update the game guys patch is out working smooth for me so far


when was this patch released? what does it correct?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


You know what this game needs?

.....more skins. Especially of the medic. I'm tired of their ugly mugs.


i agree, more skins would be great. but probably thet would make it harder to spot your enemy right away, specially in HC.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


It'd be nice to have a range of moustaches to choose from.


lol :S you mean like make a custon look for yuor player? :S


----------



## 95329

Hey there. Just bought this game yesterday from Steam and played it for four hours today and it's just awesome. I was hoping if someone would like to play with me as none of my real-life friends doesnt have this game. I could put my good old TeamSpeak 2 server up again if necessary. Hit me with PM if you want to play with me, thanks


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


It'd be nice to have a range of moustaches to choose from.


"Bad company 2 idle for hats server" ;x

and I'd like to join the OCN server but you would all call me a lagger


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

I just got the GOL sniper rifle a couple of days ago, and all I can say is WOW, that gun is just friggin awesome.


----------



## Zerkk

Has anyone messed with the FOV? I changed mine to 70 and ever since it seems like my aim is really off... Going to test it out at a couple other settings to see what the deal is.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zerkk*


Has anyone messed with the FOV? I changed mine to 70 and ever since it seems like my aim is really off... Going to test it out at a couple other settings to see what the deal is.


I changed the FOV to 80, and while my aiming is not off, I find that sometimes my shots get blocked by thin air if I, or the opponent is behind cover... Really annoying, although it happened before I changed the FOV.


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zerkk*


Has anyone messed with the FOV? I changed mine to 70 and ever since it seems like my aim is really off... Going to test it out at a couple other settings to see what the deal is.


I changed my FOV to 65 which apprantly translates into 90 horizontal fov and play fine with it. I did have it at way higher than that just testing and couldnt play because enemys were too small, perhaps try putting it down a bit.

edit- heres a fov calculator if you want to know what fov to use http://rjdown.co.uk/projects/bfbc2/fovcalculator.php


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


It'd be nice to have a range of moustaches to choose from.


Perhaps a selection could come in some form of DLC and then unlocked. Better tashs for better ranks.

Is the OCN server HC yet? I'll join you in a while if it is...


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Perhaps a selection could come in some form of DLC and then unlocked. Better tashs for better ranks.


Good idea. I want my medic to have one of these:









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Is the OCN server HC yet? I'll join you in a while if it is...


No, regular mode Rush. Plans for a second Conquest/HC server are underway though, apparently.


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olli3* 
I changed my FOV to 65 which apprantly translates into 90 horizontal fov and play fine with it. I did have it at way higher than that just testing and couldnt play because enemys were too small, perhaps try putting it down a bit.

edit- heres a fov calculator if you want to know what fov to use http://rjdown.co.uk/projects/bfbc2/fovcalculator.php

Thanks, I'll try that when I get on tonight. I think that 70 just might be to high, I only played 2 rounds with it like that so maybe it'll take me awhile to adjust to it. That link says 59 for me with a 90 horizontal fov so I'll give that a shot.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
It'd be nice to have a range of moustaches to choose from.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Good idea. I want my medic to have one of these:









No, regular mode Rush. Plans for a second Conquest/HC server are underway though, apparently.


Hehe.

Oh right, so Conquest with HC? I'm not too into the Conquest mode in BC2 really.


----------



## Radiix

New patch went out a few hours ago. Make sure you run the updater.

It should be on Steam sometime today.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...l#post13357582


----------



## thiru

Conquest mode in Hardcore is boring. On big maps nothing much happens unless you're in a vehicle and on small ones, one side often gets completely run over.

You'll notice not a lot of people get to 2,000 points in conquest HC.


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


New patch went out a few hours ago. Make sure you run the updater.

It should be on Steam sometime today.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...l#post13357582


Does the retail version not update automatically at program start?

Also, here is what the patch should fix...

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...2-q-amp-a.aspx


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Con*


Does the retail version not update automatically at program start?


Yeah it should do.

Anyone else notice their dog tags are gone?
*
EDIT::* scratch that, they're back again


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-Con* 
Does the retail version not update automatically at program start?

Also, here is what the patch should fix...

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...2-q-amp-a.aspx

Only a few things on the list are actually stated as being fixed with this patch. The issue that irks me the most is the server browser. I HATE how slow it is. On that list, it only says that a new system is being developed, which will probably be ready right around the time I get tired of the game.







But seriously, I check posts, go to the john, do chores, etc. while waiting for it to load. Othet than that, I have been very fortunate to be free from the other issues.


----------



## KaiZ51

Hey guys, I got this game about a week ago, still haven't had much time to play it, but I can say it is pretty good so far. I have 2 questions though... First, how do you know if it is using DX11, and second, can you make it so that the sights go back to normal after letting go of the right click button?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaiZ51*


Hey guys, I got this game about a week ago, still haven't had much time to play it, but I can say it is pretty good so far. I have 2 questions though... First, how do you know if it is using DX11, and second, can you make it so that the sights go back to normal after letting go of the right click button?


you can force dx11 by going into the settings.ini file in the documents->bfbc2 folder. Edit it and change the directX=auto to directX=11

As far as going back to a normal view, just right click again.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaiZ51*


Hey guys, I got this game about a week ago, still haven't had much time to play it, but I can say it is pretty good so far. I have 2 questions though... First, how do you know if it is using DX11, and second, can you make it so that the sights go back to normal after letting go of the right click button?


It's not built into the game, but check out this link. It's stickied by DICE reps, and has been widely used. Also a Crouch toggle too.

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/li...790E0DA1F34692


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Yeah it should do.

Anyone else notice their dog tags are gone?
*
EDIT::* scratch that, they're back again










Sometimes i loose all my guns and they come back lol.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Sometimes i loose all my guns and they come back lol.

That happened a lot in Battlefield 2 back in the day I played it. Nothing weird in that


----------



## BradleyW

I wish i could have the M1 Garand. I would kill for it and never use another gun ever!


----------



## aFreak

OCN needs a HC server. it's like the only type of server i play now.


----------



## Heavymetal.fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


OCN needs a HC server. it's like the only type of server i play now.


They are going to have one. Have some patience, I heard that EA isn't letting anymore gameservers.


----------



## Starbuck5000

ARHHHHHHHHHHH Game pisses me off. Start shooting some guy only for him to turn and kill you, rocket lands less than 2m away from a guy and he looks up and shoots me, most game types are complete tank spam.

Still I keep playing


----------



## Dman

I'm finding AT mines are under rated. I've gotten a ton of points from using those, just popped an armored transport with 4 guys in it last match lol.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*


I'm finding AT mines are under rated. I've gotten a ton of points from using those, just popped an armored transport with 4 guys in it last match lol.


true. not only that, i've seen guys plant their AT mine payload around an MCOM and then shoot them, they make a bigger bang than C4.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Just played a quick round and some guy starts crying cheater immediatly after I knife him in the face :l I'm not even very good..

Started to put me off but we still won







Just gets annoying, I get banned a lot in another game I play which ruined the game for me, glad there isn't any gullable admins about in the servers I play.


----------



## Leon777

You know last thing you should do if called a hacker is to anoy that person more as you can get banned just for beign offesive... or that how it is for me on 2142 lol


----------



## GeforceGTS

^^ Yeah, I ignored him after that ;x

and I think it's generally acceptable to call random tards who accuse anyone and everyone noobs









Also, he was the one being offensive


----------



## Leon777

lol very well


----------



## gtarmanrob

i used to get called a hacker in CS:S all the time. i just made it my job to kill that person as many times as i could then just type a "







" or a "







"

edit: damn characters. a smiley face obviously. and a wink.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavymetal.fan*


They are going to have one. Have some patience, I heard that EA isn't letting anymore gameservers.


Yes, we should have a few HC servers when EA will allow it. HC are the best. Normal servers take too many shots to kill.


----------



## Leon777

EA arent aloowing at the moment because of problems with the game atm. They are also considering only letting Multiplay and rackage support Bc2...


----------



## [Teh Root]

the problems with connection are with EA's servers. Thats where alot of the connection issues are had is with the gameserver EA runs for login's. It's dieing.


----------



## Noir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Yeah it should do.

Anyone else notice their dog tags are gone?
*
EDIT::* scratch that, they're back again









I PANICed when that happened to me. 900 Dog Tags Gone in an instant. I was about to cry when i checked again then they magically appeared.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Noir* 
I PANICed when that happened to me. 900 Dog Tags Gone in an instant. I was about to cry when i checked again then they magically appeared.

900 dog tags? Do you use other weapons lol?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Yes, we should have a few HC servers when EA will allow it. HC are the best. Normal servers take too many shots to kill.

I don't know I really don't like hardcore. I used to only play realism modded MoH:AA competitively way back in the day, now I kind of hate realism mods. Too much camping for me.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust* 
900 dog tags? Do you use other weapons lol?

I don't know I really don't like hardcore. I used to only play realism modded MoH:AA competitively way back in the day, no I kind of hate realism mods. Too much camping for me.

Camping? Just wait for a squad of skills player to wipe the other teams bum lol


----------



## mtbiker033

Has anyone tried the new beta nvidia 197.13 drivers with BFBC2 yet?

win7 x64:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7_wi...it_197.13.html


----------



## Dom_sufc

Right - I have fallen in love with an awesome equipment combo.

Spas-12 
12 Gauge Shotgun Gadget
Increased Ammo/mag cap for Shotgun

Oh my lord this weapon is awesome. You get Xhairs in Hardcore mode (seen as you can't look down the iron sights), and with the 12 gauge, can take out snipers with a well aimed shot...

Fired from the hip in close quarter, and right click aim for 15m+. Devastating in HC mode! Not tested in Normal, I don't play in that sissy version









I have been leveling up Recon but find the lower end Snipers rubbish, so I've decided to use the Spas. Great mixed with C4 as you're working at close range.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Someone called me a hacker







I am so honoured. I was on Port Valdez, and attacking. I took out a sniper from a good 100m away.


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Tomorrow morning EA servers will be taken down for maintenance between 4:00 and 4:30 AM EST (8:00 and 8:30 GMT). They will go offline for approximately 15 minutes.

Sorry for the short notice.


looks like EA is still getting meltdowns

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...8th-march.html


----------



## Radiix

Yesterdays patch has just been released on Steam.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
Someone called me a hacker







I am so honoured. I was on Port Valdez, and attacking. I took out a sniper from a good 100m away.

I've been on servers where players accuse each other of hacking all the time, especially squad deathmatch. It gets kinda funny sometimes








I encountered a cheater today, he was in the lighthouse in Valparaiso and killed anyone out of cover with a friggin machine gun :/


----------



## ez12a

other than the team stacking,

is hardcore mode supposed to be hard, realistic, or both?

I dislike how the MG36 has no sights in hardcore mode. You cant upgrade the gun with red dot or scopes, and the regular "iron sight", or built in red dot is missing the dot! ***!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ez12a*


other than the team stacking,

is hardcore mode supposed to be hard, realistic, or both?

I dislike how the MG36 has no sights in hardcore mode. *You cant upgrade the gun with red dot* or scopes, and the regular "iron sight", or built in red dot is missing the dot! ***!


well that explains why it wouldnt work, same goes with the XM8 LMG then.

hardcore mode is supposed to be more realistic, which makes it a bit harder. bullet damage is increased so that a few shots kill, rather than a few clips. and depending on the server, theres no crosshair, no minimap, no spotting, in some cases no 3rd person cam for vehicles, you're basically left to your skills and teamwork to survive.

which is why i cant play on normal servers now, imo the normal servers are the kiddie servers, meaning kiddie rules. then HC is where its at.


----------



## ez12a

i have no problem with the difficulty in HC mode. i can still kill with a blank scope. Just saying it's not realistic (if that's what hardcore is going for) to have a non-working scope in a gun that only comes with it. the reason of not having crosshairs is so you'd use your sights, correct?

it's just kind of annoying how i have to guesstimate where the red dot would be. The MG36 does not have traditional iron sights and instead has a red dot (even with the default loadout). The red dot does not work in HC mode. I guess it's realistic in a sense if i forgot to change the batteries in the scope that's built into the gun.

and confirmed, the XM8 MG does have traditional iron sights with default loadout.

aaand confirmed, it is a bug. The MG36 is sightless in hardcore mode. When you click to bring up the sights its just a blank circle. you misunderstood my original post. I'm not trying to use upgraded scopes with the gun, just the one that it *comes* with


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ez12a*


i have no problem with the difficulty in HC mode. i can still kill with a blank scope. Just saying it's not realistic (if that's what hardcore is going for) to have a non-working scope in a gun that only comes with it. the reason of not having crosshairs is so you'd use your sights, correct?

it's just kind of annoying how i have to guesstimate where the red dot would be. The MG36 does not have traditional iron sights and instead has a red dot (even with the default loadout). The red dot does not work in HC mode. I guess it's realistic in a sense if i forgot to change the batteries in the scope that's built into the gun.

and confirmed, the XM8 MG does have traditional iron sights with default loadout.

aaand confirmed, it is a bug. The MG36 is sightless in hardcore mode. When you click to bring up the sights its just a blank circle. you misunderstood my original post. I'm not trying to use upgraded scopes with the gun, just the one that it *comes* with


nah nah, i understood. what i meant was, i was attaching red dot sights to the XM8 and MG36 LMGs but they wernt working, wasnt attaching. now i see why, coz you cant.

but yeah the bugged sights for those 2 weapons in hardcore mode is obviously just a bug. one that i think is here to stay though. not fair to add crosshairs for some weapons but not others. the other option is allowing those 2 weapons to add scope attachments, but i doubt EA will go through that effort.


----------



## Higgins

Anyone having trouble with LAN or multiple computers trying to play on the same network:

It is not a limitation, but a port issue. If you are unable to play, all you have to do is change the port BC2 uses. (Should work for retail as well).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/448777.page*
For those who are playing BC2 in the same network as another person:
Many are experiencing getting kicked when a friend on LAN joins the same server. To fix this, in Steam:
- Go to Steam's My games menu
- Right-click on the BFBC2 and select Properties
- From the General tab, click the Set launch options button
- Add a different client port number on each machine between 27005 and 27032 in the following format:
- Code: +clientport 270XX (Where XX is a different number for each system - do not use 27020)

Plan on trying it out when i get home.









Additional graphical tweaks:

Quote:

If youre running an ATI card and you find BC2 crashes on startup (no error)
- Go to battlefield bad company\\BFBC2Game.exe and right click -> properties -> compatibility and "Run this program as an administrator"

To get an ATI frames boost:
- Set Catalyst A.I to max

For a reported 10-20 fps boost:
- Documents>BFBC2 and open up "settings.ini"
- Change "renderaheadlimit" to 0 instead of 2

For a reported giant general performance boost:
- Documents>BFBC2 and open up "settings.ini"
- Change "Bloom=true" to false

For another potentially big performance update:
- Documents>BFBC2 and open up "settings"
- Change "HSAO=true" to false (also settable in the in-game "advanced" graphics settings)

Other settings.ini changes that you can try:
- Undergrowth="medium" - Put this to low, if experiencing frame-rate issues.
- Water="medium" - Map has alot of water? Drop the quality for fps gains.
- MSAA="2? - This is Anti-aliasing, this will always use up a lot of a gpx cards resources. Set this to "0?
- Shadows="medium"- you can also set this to low to improve performance
- Textures="medium"- Setting this to low can improve FPS at the cost of visual eye candy.
- Aniso=2 - Set this to 0 to disable Anisotropic filtering.

To fix sticky controls (for those who get key shadow/lag with wasd etc):
- Delete the joystick conrols under foot (options->controls->foot), then it works fine

To run DX9 for improved performance (this also stops random crashes for some people):
- Documents>BFBC2 and open up "settings"
- Add "DxVersion=dx9" to the list (without quotation)

You closed the PunkBuster agreement window and can't get it back:
- Head to Steam\\steamapps\\common\\battlefield bad company 2\\install\\PunkBuster and re-install Punkbuster

To run the game in a window:
- Simply hit alt+enter and change your resolution to something smaller than your desktop.

For sticky/laggy mouse issues:
- Disable mouse acceleration in the game's mouse settings, and turn off Vsync in the graphics settings.

What ports should I open for multiplayer if I'm having connectivity trouble?
- Port: 80 TCP
- Port: 18121 TCP
- Port: 18126 TCP
- Port: 18126 UDP
- Port: 13505 TCP

What ports should I open for multiplayer if I'm having EA connection issues?
- 18390 TCP Outgoing
- 18395 TCP Outgoing
- 18395 UDP Outgoing
- 13505 TCP Outgoing
- 80 TCP Outgoing

You can't look up-down and/or left-right - "my mouse isn't working"
- You've accidentally bound something to the axes that BF2 uses for looking around.
- Reset your controls to fix this.
- In future, when binding things to your mouse, pay close attention; if you move the mouse at all while binding, it will register & bind that horizontal or vertical movement axes, replacing your look ones.

To enable war tapes audio:
- Change your audio setting to "war tapes" instead of "hifi"
An example of the change can be seen here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cFgWKEYC2g&hd=1

A little more help on the FOV situation:

4:3 (1024x76
-----
FOV90 (Recommended) = 74
FOV100 = 84
FOV110 = 94
-----
5:4 (1280x1024)
-----
FOV90 (recommended) = 78
FOV100 = 88
FOV110 = 98

16:9 (1280x720, 1920x1080)
-----
FOV90 = 59
FOV100 = 68
FOV110 (Recommended) = 78
-----
16:10 (1280x768, 1280Ã-800, 1440Ã-900, 1680Ã-1050, 1920Ã-1200, 2560Ã-1600)
-----
FOV90 = 65
FOV100 (Recommended) = 74
FOV110 = 84


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
nah nah, i understood. what i meant was, i was attaching red dot sights to the XM8 and MG36 LMGs but they wernt working, wasnt attaching. now i see why, coz you cant.

but yeah the bugged sights for those 2 weapons in hardcore mode is obviously just a bug. one that i think is here to stay though. not fair to add crosshairs for some weapons but not others. the other option is allowing those 2 weapons to add scope attachments, but i doubt EA will go through that effort.

I've checked it for the MG36 only, but yeah it sucks... they could at least add the effects of the red dot and 4x scope atachments without changing the
appearance of the default scope...

Although IMO it's already pretty easy to feel where the center is with the scope (without scope it's kinda hard on a 22" screen







). Bummer if you want 4x scope though.


----------



## gtarmanrob

yeah you can feel for the centre. for example in HC servers i rarely aim down the sight of the pistol, you can pretty much feel where you are aiming.

but after tonight, i tried. i really did. but now i flat out refuse to ever join a normal mode server. or "kiddie mode" servers as i will now be calling them. they are pathetic, how do you guys play on them? seriously if it comes down to all the HC servers are full, im playing a different game.

i shot a guy with TWO Gustav rockets tonight and not only did he survive the first splash and the second hit, he shot and killed me. i dont give a **** what gun you have with what bullets it has coming out of it at what rate, you just got hit with 2 rockets, you're dead. end of story, respawn and start again. but no, not on kiddie mode servers, you get a few chances there. terrible.

i know its a game, blah blah blah its meant to be fun but come on. when you're dealing with modern combat in a competitive team based scenario, how noob friendly do you really have to be? since when in ANY situation would a person survive a point blank barrage of fire from a G3 rifle, from behind, and not only compose themselves to turn around, but make the kill instead? since when did players require 100/120 bullets to die? kiddie mode. it helps the kiddies learn.

had to rage from the server, couldnt take it, wanted to punch something. well i did and now theres a bloody hole in my wardrobe door. and dont tell me to go outside and cool off, its 12am. im going to bed.

lol.

/rant


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
*snip*

Additional graphical tweaks:

Might I just say how much I love you right now. These tweaks just makes the game so much more smooth!


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
_**Insert rant here**_

Lol. I find kiddies mod quite fun actually. Got a REALLY intense game on one server once again. Oh god how this game is fun.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chranny* 
Might I just say how much I love you right now. These tweaks just makes the game so much more smooth!









If I max out the game at my 1280*1024 res with 4X AA I get about 40-100FPS, average of 50FPS maybe. I'd say that is smooth. Cant really see how a 5850 would need any confs


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tuxi* 
Lol. I find kiddies mod quite fun actually. Got a REALLY intense game on one server once again. Oh god how this game is fun.

If I max out the game at my 1280*1024 res with 4X AA I get about 40-100FPS, average of 50FPS maybe. I'd say that is smooth. Cant really see how a 5850 would need any confs









You'd be surprised how much my BE-2350 bottlenecks my 5850.







It's next on my upgrade list though.


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chranny*


You'd be surprised how much my BE-2350 bottlenecks my 5850.







It's next on my upgrade list though.


Oh sorry, didnt realize you were running an athlon.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Server is full now.









I've had nothing but problems with this game so far. No matter what I do, I get really bad studdering in game. I tried some of the tweaks that was posted above, and they make my game not run at all.








Previous to changing those, I could play the game (with massive FPS drops and studdering). If I quit and come back to it later that day, I can't start it up again without restarting my whole system. IDK why, but I've tried reinstalling 2 times now, still no changes..








Not to mention the numerous amounts of other bugs in the game. I'm pretty much ready to sell it already.


----------



## olli3

Wait for a proper patch to come out before selling, it may take a while for them to iron out all the serious bugs but it will be worth the wait. Does your FPS stutter even when all on low? I know in MW2 my game stutters every 10 seconds or so when its set to very high, but on high it runs fine, perhaps its the same sort of thing :\\ (maybe textures loading in or something causing it).

I run BC2 with textures on high and everything else on low and it still looks really good if you ask me. The only thing that does sometimes get a bit annoying is the tree's and stuff going 2D at really close but unless im actually looking for it I don't really notice it.


----------



## benyu

did anyone else experience installation problems? It just freezes @ copying files... exactly like my win7 installation!


----------



## WingedCow

I play this game at constant 100+ FPS on my rig. Love it!


----------



## exileschild

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WingedCow* 
I play this game at constant 100+ FPS on my rig. Love it!

Well your rig isn't exactly low-mid range so that's to be expected.









P.S. I want your monitor!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benyu* 
did anyone else experience installation problems? It just freezes @ copying files... exactly like my win7 installation!









If it's a problem with you disk/cd drive you can install and play by copying the contents of the disk to an external HDD or flash drive and installing it from there. My brother's disk drive broke half way through installing BC2 and installing via external HDD worked fine.


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:



16:9 (1280x720, 1920x1080) 
----- 
FOV90 = 59 
FOV100 = 68 
FOV110 (Recommended) = 78


That seems like a big number, I tried 70 and it looked a bit odd.


----------



## Cryptedvick

LOL at cheaters ...
No 1, 2 and 4 .. 11 as well

I once played with paglioSnarf on a server .. he had like 80 kills and 7 deaths.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
LOL at cheaters ...
No 1, 2 and 4 .. 11 as well

I once played with paglioSnarf on a server .. he had like 80 kills and 7 deaths.

I ran into one too







His score was something like 100/20, name was Savage88. Heres a screenie taken from a vid I recorded while playing. It was a great game, if someone wants to see it I could give you access to my FTP









Attachment 146576


----------



## olli3

Does the leaderboards display the actual KD ratio now or is that something you changed? It normally shows just kills and deaths to me but I havn't looked since the update. Anyway, that BU rogers guy at #1 on the leaderboard had 275 deaths and the next day he had 271 when I looked earlier xD I wonder what hacks he is using :\\ I guess an aimbot would still work as long as you are not too far away...


----------



## Formula7

Hey, guys. Need some help. Downloaded the new patch for BFBC2 today. Now it keeps crashing on me. Every time I try to go into my campaign and resume, it loads for a bit, then crashes. I'm going nuts here not being able to play. Anyone had the same problem?

HALP!


----------



## Chaos Assasson

did the server kick anyone else


----------



## gtarmanrob

just an FYI, dunno if this is covered or not, but for those having problems running the single player. for me after the update the game would just quit to desktop while loading the map. its an easy fix, instead of clicking 'Resume Game' go into 'My Campaign' and actually select the level you want to play on. has to start from the start but it works. the update must have screwed the save file.

sorry if this is old news, just thought i should bring it up in case.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

today reminded me there is such trolls everywhere. i was playing squad death match, rocking with the MG36. had about 5000 points and right at the end the Dbag admin kicked me. so i came back into the server and i ask him why he kicked me and he says i was hacking, then i asked him whats his proof to which he replies "40 kills and 2 deaths, even i cant do that"....


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


today reminded me there is such trolls everywhere. i was playing squad death match, rocking with the MG36. had about 5000 points and right at the end the Dbag admin kicked me. so i came back into the server and i ask him why he kicked me and he says i was hacking, then i asked him whats his proof to which he replies "40 kills and 2 deaths, even i cant do that"....











Come play on MIA servers.... we have a policy of requiring screenshot/video proof before admin actions. I beleive we have 10 or so servers... most on East Coast.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

yeah, i dont know if i was more pissed at the fact that i lost all those points or the fact that there could be such a moron out there who has admin power, anyways ill make sure to come by, and Low pings are definitely a plus







.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


yeah, i dont know if i was more pissed at the fact that i lost all those points or the fact that there could be such a moron out there who has admin power, anyways ill make sure to come by, and Low pings are definitely a plus







.


A lot of random servers admins are like that....

The WCK clan in BF2142 kick people who are better than them (and there's the fact that they run hacks).


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Come play on MIA servers.... we have a policy of requiring screenshot/video proof before admin actions. I beleive we have 10 or so servers... most on East Coast.









Haha how cool, I do play in the MIA Clan server, one for Conquest









Hope I bump into you Duckie ^^


----------



## Dom_sufc

Ah i forgot you were MIA Duckie, I used to play on the 2142 servers.


----------



## Heavymetal.fan

All skill


----------



## Dom_sufc

Anyone from Euro/UK fancy a game? Or anyone who doesn't mind the ping.

I'm playing Hardcore and I am in deperate need of some good Squad Play. So sick of one man loners running around using each other as spawn points.

Actually I made a squad, and invited anyone who wanted to work as a squad to join. No one did, and I asked the question what the point of squads even were in this game. I was told to "**** noob" lol. What's wrong with everyone! I thought it was the whole idea of the BF franchise.

So if anyone fancies it! Easiest way is for us to add as friends then either or join the server they're on. Hardcore only though...


----------



## Noir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
Anyone from Euro/UK fancy a game? Or anyone who doesn't mind the ping.

I'm playing Hardcore and I am in deperate need of some good Squad Play. So sick of one man loners running around using each other as spawn points.

Actually I made a squad, and invited anyone who wanted to work as a squad to join. No one did, and I asked the question what the point of squads even were in this game. I was told to "**** noob" lol. What's wrong with everyone! I thought it was the whole idea of the BF franchise.

So if anyone fancies it! Easiest way is for us to add as friends then either or join the server they're on. Hardcore only though...

I know the feeling BUT even if you dont play as a SQUAD you can still play as ateam unless of course they also would not do that.

Like if someone says PUSH the tank and the tank does nothing.. OR asking for Ammo or repair and no one comes.


----------



## Marin




----------



## BreakDown

how do you use the smoke unlock for the tanks?

and when do you get gold stars and such? i get them but i dont know why they give them to you.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 












I can't stand the M249


----------



## Jras

I just wanna go on record here and say that the match I just played made my $49.99 purchase all worth it!!.

This guy (recon) and I (assault), made our way behind the enemy and set off m-com station after station, they couldnt stop us.

Working together as a team and getting the job done, that is what this game is all about!!!!!


----------



## ez12a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jras*


I just wanna go on record here and say that the match I just played made my $49.99 purchase all worth it!!.

This guy (recon) and I (assault), made our way behind the enemy and set off m-com station after station, they couldnt stop us.

Working together as a team and getting the job done, that is what this game is all about!!!!!


yea that's when it gets fun. The games get lame when the attacking team turtles in and doesnt do jack. My friend and i in a 2 man squad in Port Valdez took out the first B point by ourselves by flanking around the right and the backside of the construction building. Killed the people spawning, and took B.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
Anyone from Euro/UK fancy a game? Or anyone who doesn't mind the ping.

I'm playing Hardcore and I am in deperate need of some good Squad Play. So sick of one man loners running around using each other as spawn points.

Actually I made a squad, and invited anyone who wanted to work as a squad to join. No one did, and I asked the question what the point of squads even were in this game. I was told to "**** noob" lol. What's wrong with everyone! I thought it was the whole idea of the BF franchise.

So if anyone fancies it! Easiest way is for us to add as friends then either or join the server they're on. Hardcore only though...

Hey, remember me (Semirhage) ?
I had a CTD the last time we played together and I couldn't get back in. I tried adding you as a friend but I'm not sure it's even working for me... Maybe if you added me?


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
how do you use the smoke unlock for the tanks?

and when do you get gold stars and such? i get them but i dont know why they give them to you.

It's all in your stats.
Also, 10 gold stars (or any stars) = 5k points







, this helps you rank a lot!


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


It's all in your stats.
Also, 10 gold stars (or any stars) = 5k points







, this helps you rank a lot!


i know how to look when i get them, i just dont know for what do you get them.

what amount of people do i have to kill to get them? or is it when you kill X people in a row?


----------



## 95329

What does the stars on weapons mean? Do you get bonuses for them or are they just a showoff?


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
i know how to look when i get them, i just dont know for what do you get them.

what amount of people do i have to kill to get them? or is it when you kill X people in a row?

You have to kill people to get them. Go to your weapon stats page, click on the weapon details and you'll see how many left until the next star.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tuxi* 
What does the stars on weapons mean? Do you get bonuses for them or are they just a showoff?

They just give you points to speed up your rank progression.
Not much point showing off your stars though imo.


----------



## olli3

I think its 100 kills per gold star, but I can't confirm its the same for all weapons/vehicles (infact, im pretty sure for vehicles its much lower).

each 100 kills you get another until you get to 1000 kills where you get a platinum star, which looks unimpressive at best (its hard to tell from silver if you ask me!). I was hoping you could get multiple platinum stars but after looking at the stats on my gun it doesn't give a figure for the next rank, so I guess platinum is as far as it goes.

And no it doesn't give any bonus to the gun its just to show off/show your kill count for that gun. I quite like it because if you get killed you can see if that person uses the gun a lot or if they were just trying it out, which I like to know for crappy guns like the automatic snipers, to see if anyone actually likes to use them often


----------



## Jyr

It makes me mad to get killed by someone with a 5-star 40MMGL.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jyr*


It makes me mad to get killed by someone with a 5-star 40MMGL.










Once I got killed by a smoke grenade.
That guy is one step closer to to getting the ALL BRONZE insignia


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Once I got killed by a smoke grenade.
That guy is one step closer to to getting the ALL BRONZE insignia










Hah, I got TK'd by one of those


----------



## Peepers

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forums but you should all add me if your playing on PC


----------



## mtbiker033

I was just playing in a server with a few friends and (IW)FOURZEROTWO joined. I said whassup 402 and he said greetings! pretty sure it was him. I even got to kill him a couple times lol though he did get me once!

kinda cool!


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Hah, I got TK'd by one of those










lol
I got headshot TWICE by my teammate's repair tool (too bad the repair tool head shot award is console only, otherwise I would have made 2 guys very happy







)


----------



## Higgins

Anyone else not able to connect to ANY server?

Was playing earlier today, but ever since dinner i get a "Lost connection to server, check your internet" after trying to join any server. I'm reinstalling now.


----------



## gtarmanrob

hey guys if you're keen on seeing stats, that sigg-o-matic site has changed and is now a stats-o-matic.

personal stats only, no leaderboards/ladder that i could see. but its really well laid out and very descriptive.

http://bfbc2.elxx.net/


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
hey guys if you're keen on seeing stats, that sigg-o-matic site has changed and is now a stats-o-matic.

personal stats only, no leaderboards/ladder that i could see. but its really well laid out and very descriptive.

http://bfbc2.elxx.net/

I still don't understand how this guy didn't get banned yet


----------



## Chaos Assasson

http://www.battlefieldbadcompany2.co...79&platform=pc this ass hole came into the ocn server with his aimbotting ass today not sure if he got kicked from the server but his was only there for 1 ran


----------



## olli3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
I still don't understand how this guy didn't get banned yet
















Probably because I've yet to play on a server that has punkbuster enabled


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


Probably because I've yet to play on a server that has punkbuster enabled










so that means that everyone who wants to play a fair game should play on punkbuster enabled server? .. his account should get banned. he ruins the game for the other players.
also, why are you speaking in first person? are you saying that Bu.Rogers is you?


----------



## ez12a

Bu Rogers isn't considered a hacker. He's just exploiting stat padding/boosting.


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


so that means that everyone who wants to play a fair game should play on punkbuster enabled server? .. his account should get banned. he ruins the game for the other players.
also, why are you speaking in first person? are you saying that Bu.Rogers is you?


Lol nah its not me







I was just saying that as far as I have seen there is no punkbuster servers anywhere. I don't know if its a bug or what but I have literally not seen 1 server with it on, which is why bu rogers would not be banned as theres nothing to detect him.

Now I've just realised...perhaps the tickbox next to punkbuster in the browser is to find servers WITHOUT Pb on? Maybe thats where I was going wrong


----------



## carl25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ez12a*


Bu Rogers isn't considered a hacker. He's just exploiting stat padding/boosting.


he barely has any revives. but he has ****in assloads of other pins/medals

but i don't understand how he has 327 kills with a jet ski


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ez12a* 
Bu Rogers isn't considered a hacker. He's just exploiting stat padding/boosting.

lol no he's straight up cheating. look at his stats, they arnt revive scores. 18K+ kills with 300 deaths.

and his headshot accuracy was like 99% or something.

if he was stats padding he wouldnt have that many kills, a TK doesnt count as an overall kill.


----------



## nikolauska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Anyone from Euro/UK fancy a game? Or anyone who doesn't mind the ping.

I'm playing Hardcore and I am in deperate need of some good Squad Play. So sick of one man loners running around using each other as spawn points.

Actually I made a squad, and invited anyone who wanted to work as a squad to join. No one did, and I asked the question what the point of squads even were in this game. I was told to "**** noob" lol. What's wrong with everyone! I thought it was the whole idea of the BF franchise.

So if anyone fancies it! Easiest way is for us to add as friends then either or join the server they're on. Hardcore only though...


Sent you a friend request so you have atleast one good squad member


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nikolauska*


Sent you a friend request so you have atleast one good squad member










Thanks! Will let you know when I see it.

There's already Tuxii and Semirhage, so we might even be able to get a full squad together now and then, that'd be ace!


----------



## Sin100

My friends list keeps getting wiped!


----------



## gablain

add me to ! lvl 26 now







[OCN] gabster


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


My friends list keeps getting wiped!










Happened to me once. Never came back. Friends list is server side, unfortunately


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Thanks! Will let you know when I see it.

There's already Tuxii and Semirhage, so we might even be able to get a full squad together now and then, that'd be ace!


Just call me Tuxi, the extra "I" was because someone had taken the nick already









Wont be able to game intensively for next two weeks as I have my final tests on high school and after that we're going downhill skiing for a weekend with my family


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
Happened to me once. Never came back. Friends list is server side, unfortunately









Same


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gablain* 
add me to ! lvl 26 now







[OCN] gabster

Gablain you play on hardcore now?

Oh and Dom_sufc, you should modify your sig to "press M to use the map
Better yet, bind it to X (or something close to WASD) and your extra mouse buttons if you have any"









edit: I'm adding you nikolauska, we've had quite a few games together but I didn't know the in-game add friend button didn't work


----------



## Brandon1337

I'm looking for some people to play with! Add me if you want my game name is Bulll3t


----------



## jameschisholm

Ok so I've not played a lot of the online, a few nights, and I had unlocked some stuff on engineer, and such. Today all my stats have reset, and no matter how many logouts/logins I try nothing changes, I'm pist now!

Favourite Servers atm: wonkawarriors and TeamDF I think, or DFighters


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*


Ok so I've not played a lot of the online, a few nights, and I had unlocked some stuff on engineer, and such. Today all my stats have reset, and no matter how many logouts/logins I try nothing changes, I'm pist now!

Favourite Servers atm: wonkawarriors and TeamDF I think, or DFighters


are you sure they are reset or is it just displaying that they are in the main menu? My game sometimes says I am level 1 but when on a server I still got all my unlocks. Either that or maybe you are choosing the wrong soldier?

Hope you get it sorted anyway, I'd be mad if my stats got reset now, just got to level 29!


----------



## jameschisholm

Well it's on the main menu, I checked my stats/weapons, all back to Zero lol, I'll try getting on a server see what happens, brb

Update: Tried to join a game, first it said connection to the game server had been lost, try again, so I did. Next BC2 crashed to desktop upon getting to the joining game page.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
if he was stats padding he wouldnt have that many kills, a TK doesnt count as an overall kill.

i dont see how you'd come to this conclusion. It's relatively simple.


YouTube- Bu.Rogers and his friends Stat Padding - Part 1





have no life, get a few friends, find an empty server and have friends join the opposing team, done. It's not hacking. It's just exploiting the point system.


----------



## jameschisholm

ok so in game on my fav server stats are fine...!


----------



## Jras

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ez12a* 
i dont see how you'd come to this conclusion. It's relatively simple.

YouTube- Bu.Rogers and his friends Stat Padding - Part 1

have no life, get a few friends, find an empty server, done. It's not hacking. It's just exploiting the point system.

Is that really BC2?, that looks like crap!!!, must be the console version.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jras* 
Is that really BC2?, that looks like crap!!!, must be the console version.

No, its Battlefield 2. But i'm sure he's using the same method in BC2.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jras* 
Is that really BC2?, that looks like crap!!!, must be the console version.


----------



## nikolauska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


edit: I'm adding you nikolauska, we've had quite a few games together but I didn't know the in-game add friend button didn't work










Were you the one that played knife hide&seek with me when I and some other OCN guy were the only ones on the server ?


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikolauska* 
Were you the one that played knife hide&seek with me when I and some other OCN guy were the only ones on the server ?

lol yeah that was fun. But do you play hardcore servers? I can't bear normal mode now


----------



## nikolauska

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
lol yeah that was fun. But do you play hardcore servers? I can't bear normal mode now









I've been playing on HC servers but I haven't found any good servers. I usually play either OCN or TG server where there is atleast somekind of teamwork. If you could point me to some good HC servers, I would gladly join with you.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikolauska* 
I've been playing on HC servers but I haven't found any good servers. I usually play either OCN or TG server where there is atleast somekind of teamwork. If you could point me to some good HC servers, I would gladly join with you.

I don't really remember which servers are good and which are bad (I'm hard headed so it takes a lot to make me rage quit and I never switch teams







)
But it wouldn't do me any good since I fav' any HC server I play on and yet there's always only 5 of them not grayed out (and 2-3 of them are always on), so either the favorites aren't working or the servers change.

edit: what's TG?


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nikolauska*


I've been playing on HC servers but I haven't found any good servers. I usually play either OCN or TG server where there is atleast somekind of teamwork. If you could point me to some good HC servers, I would gladly join with you.


Server list in my sig.

I get alot of greyed out ones too, however I noticed today that one from my History showed on the list as online and populated, while on the Favourites is was greyed out. For whatever reason I get the impression that it isn't connecting to more than X each time for info.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Server list in my sig.

I get alot of greyed out ones too, however I noticed today that one from my History showed on the list as online and populated, while on the Favourites is was greyed out. For whatever reason I get the impression that it isn't connecting to more than X each time for info.


Yeah I get that too, it's greyed out in favorites but I'm almost sure that sometimes it's not greyed out when I search manually.


----------



## olli3

Hardcore sucks, taking away spotting just ruins it for me, makes teamwork much harder when you are with random people. If you are on voice comm with your friends its not so bad, although snipers are too damn annoying as well







Normal mode ftw!


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


Hardcore sucks, taking away spotting just ruins it for me, makes teamwork much harder when you are with random people. If you are on voice comm with your friends its not so bad, although snipers are too damn annoying as well







Normal mode ftw!


You can spot, read my sig


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


Hardcore sucks, taking away spotting just ruins it for me, makes teamwork much harder when you are with random people. If you are on voice comm with your friends its not so bad, although snipers are too damn annoying as well







Normal mode ftw!


At first I thought that it was really annoying too because I couldn't see my team mate's bodies to revive them, but now I've gotten used to it. You just need to use the map a lot more (bind it to something close to WASD or the mouse).

Gonna play a bit more before sleep!


----------



## olli3

Hmm ok I was not aware of spotting on the map, that may make things a bit easier







I will check this out later on







Although 3d spotting is what I love







Thanks for the tip though!


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


Although 3d spotting is what I love







Thanks for the tip though!


That makes it wayyy too easy!


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


That makes it wayyy too easy!


Easy is what I like! Don't want to stress my brain too much


----------



## Sin100

Great, I just CTD again!


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


Great, I just CTD again!


Happens to me quite a bit. It's the only way I get off it sometimes


----------



## aFreak

How come my soldiers not on any of the bc2 stats? I wanna check how long i've played for.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


How come my soldiers not on any of the bc2 stats? I wanna check how long i've played for.


You can check that ingame. Go in my stats or leaderboards.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


How come my soldiers not on any of the bc2 stats? I wanna check how long i've played for.


as said above, its all in-game under Multipayer then either Weapons and Gadgets or My Stats.

also try this site, http://bfbc2.elxx.net/

chuck your player name in there and you're good to go.


----------



## aFreak

thanks for link. but my soldier doesnt show up. I'm The Freak.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


thanks for link. but my soldier doesnt show up. I'm The Freak.


hmm...

written exactly like that. The Freak.

?


----------



## aFreak

in game it's [OCN]The Freak

i've been playing for like 13~14 hours on that soldier.


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


as said above, its all in-game under _*Multipayer*_ then either Weapons and Gadgets or My Stats.


----------



## H3||scr3am

http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/H3llscr3am

Me







after a weekend of playing


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/H3llscr3am

Me







after a weekend of playing

I was hoping to see a very tired face with huge black areas under eyes but instead I saw BC2 stats


----------



## Threefeet

I was away for the weekend and when I come back the server has plummeted through the ranks







I'll probably be able to get on for a bit of lunchtime gaming if anyone's up for it though.


----------



## Dom_sufc

The #2 guy on the Leaderboards has been banned! Rock on Punkbuster. Now delete his stats.

http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-viewban-de...-vb164145.html

http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/PaglioSnarf


----------



## nepas

and the #3


----------



## Leon777

Ea has to delete his stats not PB or evenbalance.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


Ea has to delete his stats not PB or evenbalance.


Yeah I realise that.


----------



## nikolauska

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
edit: what's TG?

http://www.tacticalgamer.com/content/

It's pretty awesome community where there is lot of teamwork involved, because most of the gamers there are playing maturely (mening that there isn't lot of "pwnd", "omg imma so going to killz you for teh lulz cause im teh proz player" messages) and in their ts3 channel, there is lot of communication like "we need to hold alpha", "tank coming to bravo" etc.

Most of the time I play ArmA 2 with them.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
The #2 guy on the Leaderboards has been banned! Rock on Punkbuster. Now delete his stats.

http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-viewban-de...-vb164145.html

http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/PaglioSnarf

he was already banned in our server he came in aimbotting the otherday


----------



## sepheroth003

Well a buddy of mine keeps coming over and wants to play BC2. Cheap bastard wont buy it himself until the first price drop. Anyways my cousin and I were playing with my tv tuner and had my computer hooked up in my theater room. So we played some BC2 on my 110" 1080p projector with my 7.1 lossless audio surround sound. It was pretty fun. Maybe I wont buy a new monitor now and just start playing down there more often.

The picture is crystal clear IRL, the pic was taken with my iPhone because I had it down there with me while it was his turn.


----------



## d33r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sepheroth003* 
Well a buddy of mine keeps coming over and wants to play BC2. Cheap bastard wont buy it himself until the first price drop. Anyways my cousin and I were playing with my tv tuner and had my computer hooked up in my theater room. So we played some BC2 on my 110" 1080p projector with my 7.1 lossless audio surround sound. It was pretty fun. Maybe I wont buy a new monitor now and just start playing down there more often.

The picture is crystal clear IRL, the pic was taken with my iPhone because I had it down there with me while it was his turn.










wow that screen setup looks pretty slick! anyway...BC2 is the most addicting FPS game i have played and also the most fun...it does have the same draw back as COD MW2 such as the horrid "noob tubers" with their grenade launcher attachments for instant kills...and BC2 specific drawback of overpowered medics with m60s just holding down the firing button for rambo tactics..and inability to go pron (laying down)..those are the 3 annoying aspects of the game...otherwise it is the best still

there is sometimes static screen flickering for ATI users i believe...this only happens to me when i play on servers that DONT have all camera angles turned on...like glass and water will flicker on my screen...iv heard rumors this maybe related to having dual gpu cards ..not sure thou...

still this is by far the best game..and blows COD MW2 out of the water...i would suggest picking up a copy at your local retailer!

my screen name is ...shadow company ..see ya guys on there..add me if you like..


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d33r* 
wow that screen setup looks pretty slick! anyway...BC2 is the most addicting FPS game i have played and also the most fun...it does have the same draw back as COD MW2 such as the horrid "noob tubers" with their grenade launcher attachments for instant kills...and BC2 specific drawback of overpowered medics with m60s just holding down the firing button for rambo tactics..and inability to go pron (laying down)..those are the 3 annoying aspects of the game...otherwise it is the best still

there is sometimes static screen flickering for ATI users i believe...this only happens to me when i play on servers that DONT have all camera angles turned on...like glass and water will flicker on my screen...iv heard rumors this maybe related to having dual gpu cards ..not sure thou...

still this is by far the best game..and blows COD MW2 out of the water...i would suggest picking up a copy at your local retailer!

my screen name is ...shadow company ..see ya guys on there..add me if you like..









Going pron?


----------



## olli3

sepheroth I've never been so jealous in my life! I'm definitely having a set up like this when I have the money


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*


Well a buddy of mine keeps coming over and wants to play BC2. Cheap bastard wont buy it himself until the first price drop. Anyways my cousin and I were playing with my tv tuner and had my computer hooked up in my theater room. So we played some BC2 on my 110" 1080p projector with my 7.1 lossless audio surround sound. It was pretty fun. Maybe I wont buy a new monitor now and just start playing down there more often.

The picture is crystal clear IRL, the pic was taken with my iPhone because I had it down there with me while it was his turn.











: O..
Nice!


----------



## Radiix

Reported issues noted by DICE

Quote:



- EA disconnects: Work ongoing in this area. Largely down to bandwidth, mostly fixed. This is different to being disconnected from a game server.

- CTD's: There were several CTDs reported. We have already addressed some in patches for CTDs when loading MP maps. Work on CTDs will continue. When reporting a CTD please donâ€™t just say â€œmy PC crashed to desktopâ€. We need to know what you were doing in game when this occurred in order to be able to research the problem.

- Punkbuster: Server update solved the punkbuster issue. Hacks/Cheats bans on going

- Unable to login problems: As with EA Disconnects above

- Autobalance: This is an ongoing area we are researching. We realize the frustration this causes. A re-write is underway to address Autobalance and joining friends which leads to team balance issues.

- Server Browser is slow: We are addressing this with each patch update. Sort by PING should now work. Clicking cancel should return 100 servers within 5 seconds. We are looking to introduce a list by region (Europe, North America Asia) â€" not confirmed as feasible yet.

- Ability to take a screenshot: not currently supported

- Scoreboard text overlaps: Fixed

- Scoreboard does not always display ping on certain game types (Squad Deathmatch): Being researched. Data actually shows round trip latency for a packet.

- Switching teams when you are dead, often makes you respawn in enemy territory on Rush Mode: Being researched.

- Server info when loading tends to wander off designated text area when the message is too long:Known issue on the list, minor at present.

- Server browser filter does not always filter correctly: As above, we are working on several issues in this area.

- When joining servers, server browser will often say "Please Wait": Should be Fixed to display Server Full or Password required message. Please feedback.

- Ping in-game differs from real ping (usually 50-100ms difference): This is due to round-trip latency for an in game packet.

- Not always able to chat at the end of a round: Being researched. Does not affect all users.

- Points gained after death are not awarded at all: Design issue, see other threads.

- After a round, sometimes the win or lose screen does not execute: Fix underway.

- Various friend's list issues: Fixes underway.

- GUI issues while playing HardCore mode: Being researched.

- Vsync option is not working for certain users: Being researched.

- Sound settings (hi-fi, wartapes, etc.) reset upon exit of game: Fix underway.

- MG36 scope has no red dot in hardcore mode: Being researched.

- Vehicle optics zoom in sometimes doesn't work or gets stuck in zoomed in mode: Being researched.

- Possible to get stuck half way trying to jump through certain windows, have to die or suicide to get out:Being researched (unlikely fix).

- Certain vehicle weapons fire inconsistently (heli and APC cannon), sometimes firing bursts other time firing just 1 shot: Being researched.

- Users with ATI cards are experiencing longer-than-normal load times: Known issue.

- Users with ATI cards in Crossfire have reported texture flashing/glitching: Being researched.

- Helicopters still rubberband when hit by AA: Being researched (potential latency between server and client)

- Dead white pixel in the bottom right-hand corner: Yepâ€¦ issue with empty HUD and minor for the large part.

- Dead pixels on letterbox bars in singleplayer: Being researched.

- Scrollwheel becomes "inverted" while trying to change weapon when sprinting: Known issue, potential fix soon.

- Iron sights/Gun models should scale with FOV: Being researched (model redesign is difficult at this stage)

- After a round, many times the "Unlock Progression" page will not show your next upgrades for any class: Server data issue. The progression stats are hosted on a different server to the main game and fail safes kick in when high traffic from stats websites occur and people are playing.

- "Awards Collected" descriptions on the Stats page point to dates that are before the BC2 release date: Being researched.

- 4x ACOG scope & Red Dot Sight disappear on Assault kit when using 40mm grenade launcher: Being researched (model redesign is difficult at this stage)

- The "Play Now" button occasionally tries to connect to password-enabled servers: To be adjusted in future update. Should look for non-password, non HC, non Full, non empty, low ping. On going.

- Alt + Tab (Minimize to desktop) does not work. Only works when you have other windows open and can switch to them: Being researched. Low priority at present.

- M1 Garand does not appear in-game for Battlefield Veterans after entering code: Fixed, please feedback.

- Knife is glitched: Design issue plus latency.
- Spotting doesn't function properly many of the times: Being researched. Potential issue with cool down timer.

- Some unlocks don't unlock at the required levels/experience: Believed to be largely fixed. Please research.

- Joystick issues: Being researched.

- Textures flicker on many maps, including misplaced ships and buildings: Some work done in this area, potential driver issues remaining.

- The built-in VOIP does not work: Intermittent, being researched.

- The UAV station, when operating UAV, has a graphical positional problem, making the UAV station appear to be "floating" and not stationary: Yes, low priority.

- Pings aren't showing up in the Steam version: Believe fixed, feedback please.

- Game is not actually shutting down after Exiting the game in the Steam version: Being researched.

- The unlock progression of a specific item does not show up if you have used it after picking up someone else's kit: Design issue

- Malfunctioning C4 (does not always detonate):Being researched.

- Fix the M14 description or the amount of ammo in the clip (description says 20 rounds in a clip, but it's only 10): On the list, not super urgent (but its poor polish, yes).

- Floor texture glitching after explosion: Terrain deformation, probably wont fix.

- FOV keeps resetting to 55 in singleplayer every time a cut scene plays: Known issue, being researched.

- Dog Tags collection screen has UI bug for numbers over 3 digits: Yep, minor and may not address.

- The wartapes sound option makes louder sounds like gunfire and bomb explosions very static-like: Being researched.

- Smoke GL malfunctions. Either does not detonate or does not show as detonated on users screen: Being researched, potential config issue.

- Flight sticks don't function fully with this game: Being researched.

- Bullets passing through walls only leave holes on 1 side: Yesâ€¦ J

- Shotgun crosshairs still appear despite the server crosshair option turned off: Being researched.

- Quadbike horn canÂ´t be heard by other players: Being researched. Expected to be a combination of factors affecting this making a fix difficult.

- Sending friend invites is very inconsistent: Fix underway.

- When spawning on a quadbike, you are able to view 360Â° instead of 180Â°: Whilst an issue, unlikely to be addressed.

- Bugged reload animation for the Neostad 2000: Being researched (model redesign is difficult at this stage)

- No squad repair points if a squadmember stays on the second /gunner seat: Believe fixed, please feedback.

- No squad text chat in vehicles: Agreed, fix planned.

- Can't spawn on a squad member in the water: Intentional, should occur when you canâ€™t use weapons in the water.

- Isla Innocentes-specific building glitch for MCOM's. Destroying fence next to building, levels the building, effectively destroying the MCOM in the process: Oops. We will work on a fix for this.

- "Most Scored By" Section shows more kills on a weapon than the cumulative kills for that round: Being researched.

- MG shield will sometimes block your view, instead of enabling you to see through it: DX9 specific, fix planned.

- 4x ACOG scope for different weapons "float" 1-2 inches in front of scope's model: Being researched (model redesign is difficult at this stage)

- GOL Magnum Sniper with 4x ACOG Scope & Red Dot Sight has graphical errors: This was a driver issue we believe to be fixed. Feedback please.

- Award Scores at the end of a match are bugged: Being researched.

- "Floating window" after destroying wall. Also, there are textures still visible from the grenade explosion on the wall: Unlikely to be fixed.

-Shadows are very pixelated. Max AA/AF & all HIGH settings won't help smooth out the jagged shadow edges: Unlikely to be fixed. Possible configuration issue.

- Awards (medals) are bugged when being awarded: Being researched.

- MEDK R+ and MEDK H+ descriptions are swapped: Being researched. Low priority at present


----------



## Sin100

My BC2 just updated, gonna see if this fixes the CTD for me! Finger crossed!


----------



## IEATFISH

I am curious how many of these problems were reported in the Beta.


----------



## Gill..

That's an insanely long list..........

I CTD all the time... as I did in the Beta.

They should charge _*less*_ when they release a game because of all this crap...


----------



## Dom_sufc

Wow, read all that, and it's pretty disgusting really. Perhaps next time, they should release the game a little later. Or, even better run the the Beta earlier to give them more time to fix.

Some bugs yes, but this game has had a phenomenal amount, at least from my perspective.

It really lowers the standard. I don't want to come across all angry idealistic nerd, but this isn't really acceptable in a final product made for retail. Maybe I haven't played enough games online, but out of this seems to be the buggiest game I've played.


----------



## Gill..

oh no doubt, I think it's still the best game out there - and I'm still boycotting MW2 until it's $40....

but..for once, I'd like them to release a game at full price and have it work. Especially EA, have you guys ever seen a BF game release and actually work first shot? Never..

Personally for me - I like the multitude of ways I can blow up everything...like the old Megadeath song - 99 ways to Die.....

I like flipping vehicles with mines and FRAP'sing them myself! Or, knifing someone then tea-bagging them so they can be insulted on killcam.

Or damaging a tank until the guy jumps out...just to kill him outside of his tank - then teabag him - then steal his tank.

So many insulting ways to virtually kill someone.


----------



## Dman

Seems to be a lot of bugs, but actually so far I've only experience 2 of them. The flickering water and the slow server browser thats it. I've never had a CTD or any of the other problems listed yet.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Yeah I love BC2. It's just unfortunate I am becoming bored of it, before it's even really Retail worthy. I've done 50 hours or so now, and have unlocked everything. The point I lost interest really.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gill..* 
So many insulting ways to virtually kill someone.









Think I might have an epic insult kill to share. I was running assault with smoke nades, killed an engineer with the smoke nade, picked up his kit. Out of nowhere, here comes his medic pal, repair tooled his head then picked up my original kit and smoke naded the corpses.

I just jumped around in the smoke afterwards... it was like a bath of awesome.


----------



## exileschild

BF:BC2 has to be the buggiest yet playable game ever. There's been times when I've caught myself just smiling at the monitor because of the awesomeness taking place. lol


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *exileschild* 
BF:BC2 has to be the buggiest yet playable game ever. There's been times when I've caught myself just smiling at the monitor because of the awesomeness taking place. lol

I've definitely had a few of those! When Blackhawks come down, with 4 people trying to bail out, unsuccessfully in the flaming wreckage as it hurtles spectacularly to the ground


----------



## IEATFISH

Our OCN Hardcore server is live.


----------



## BreakDown

Late March DLC

(Maps will be free but camouflaged spec is pay to play)

Later on in March, there will be 2 new game-modes added to existing maps. Arica Harbor will get a new "Conquest" Game Mode, and Laguna Presa will get a "Rush" Game Mode.

There also will be a Specialization Upgrade for each class. The Specialization upgrade's are as follows:

Assault: Unique camouflaged M16A2 and matching camo's.
Engineer: Unique camouflaged UMP-45 and matching camo's.
Medic: Unique camouflaged MG3 and matching camo's
Recon: Unique Camouflaged M95 and matching camo's

Source, with pics.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
Late March DLC

(Maps will be free but camouflaged spec is pay to play)

Later on in March, there will be 2 new game-modes added to existing maps. Arica Harbor will get a new â€œConquestâ€ Game Mode, and Laguna Presa will get a â€œRushâ€ Game Mode.

There also will be a Specialization Upgrade for each class. The Specialization upgradeâ€™s are as follows:

Assault: Unique camouflaged M16A2 and matching camoâ€™s.
Engineer: Unique camouflaged UMP-45 and matching camoâ€™s.
Medic: Unique camouflaged MG3 and matching camoâ€™s
Recon: Unique Camouflaged M95 and matching camoâ€™s

Source, with pics.

Nice cant wait!


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
Nice cant wait!

To pay for camo? :/


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
To pay for camo? :/

Yea :L Im a big Bf fan so i would







and will !


----------



## surfbumb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
Late March DLC

(Maps will be free but camouflaged spec is pay to play)

Later on in March, there will be 2 new game-modes added to existing maps. Arica Harbor will get a new â€œConquestâ€ Game Mode, and Laguna Presa will get a â€œRushâ€ Game Mode.

There also will be a Specialization Upgrade for each class. The Specialization upgradeâ€™s are as follows:

Assault: Unique camouflaged M16A2 and matching camoâ€™s.
Engineer: Unique camouflaged UMP-45 and matching camoâ€™s.
Medic: Unique camouflaged MG3 and matching camoâ€™s
Recon: Unique Camouflaged M95 and matching camoâ€™s

Source, with pics.

good find...rep+


----------



## IEATFISH

OCN Servers thread:

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...mpany-2-a.html


----------



## BreakDown

so is anyone going to pay for the skins?

i never pay for these kind of stuff, but this time around i may think about it... i would pay 2 euros for the skins.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


Late March DLC

(Maps will be free but camouflaged spec is pay to play)

Later on in March, there will be 2 new game-modes added to existing maps. Arica Harbor will get a new "Conquest" Game Mode, and *Laguna Presa* will get a "Rush" Game Mode.

There also will be a Specialization Upgrade for each class. The Specialization upgrade's are as follows:

Assault: Unique camouflaged M16A2 and matching camo's.
Engineer: Unique camouflaged UMP-45 and matching camo's.
Medic: Unique camouflaged MG3 and matching camo's
Recon: Unique Camouflaged M95 and matching camo's

Source, with pics.


Arica Harbour Conquest is just win. And its *Laguna Alta* for Rush, not Presa







Laguna Presa is my favourite map so i got so excited, its that jungle one that looks like something out of BF: Vietnam.

Laguna Alta is a good map but its a tough map. Rush would do it some good though.


----------



## |mando|

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


so is anyone going to pay for the skins?

i never pay for these kind of stuff, but this time around i may think about it... i would pay 2 euros for the skins.


Maybe, depending on the price. BC2 has been a good addiction for me, and some more things for cheap might be nice.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *|mando|*


Maybe, depending on the price. BC2 has been a good addiction for me, and some more things for cheap might be nice.










the price must be less than 5$. 5$ for skins would be a ripoff


----------



## olli3

Just hit over the 1 million score mark!


----------



## Higgins

I was at Best Buy today and i put BC2 boxes in front of all the MW2 games.









Couldn't help myself.

With all those fixes being addressed, i have only experienced a small amount from that list. Would have liked there to be a far less amount of bugs though regardless.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i have been trying to learn how to fly the choppers in empty servers and it has been successful i can now take off and hover without crashing.


----------



## wutsup

wait so we have to pay for the new maps?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson* 
i have been trying to learn how to fly the choppers in empty servers and it has been successful i can now take off and hover without crashing.

haha yeah i got that part sorted. now practise making evasive manouvers









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wutsup* 
wait so we have to pay for the new maps?

no the maps are free, but the camo add-on skins you have to pay for


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I was at Best Buy today and i put BC2 boxes in front of all the MW2 games.









Couldn't help myself.


You did the right thing


----------



## BradleyW

hahaha. Nice one.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
I was at Best Buy today and i put BC2 boxes in front of all the MW2 games.










wrong!

we dont want more mw2 rambos in bc2


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


wrong!

we dont want more mw2 rambos in bc2


They dont play on HC servers so no damage done


----------



## BreakDown

i have a question non related to BC2

WHERE DA HELL IS MAH BATTLEFIELD 1943?
i guess EA and dice still have lots of issues to solve for BC2.

but one would think they could release 1943 as it was supposed to be released q4 of 2009. now i found this site which tells its coming q2 2010, but i really dont think its going to come so soon, EA would be advertising it all over the place.

EA also has many DLC plans for BC2, making the DLCs and 1943 compete between one and another.

maybe they are just not releasing it? EDIT: yes i know its listed on the EAstore, but we all know how much EA cares about their store...


----------



## BradleyW

this could turn epic. that would be very good.


----------



## DannyHvE

Just got my first platinum star with the M60 for having 1000 kills with it


----------



## t3lancer2006

Server crashed


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyHvE*


Just got my first platinum star with the M60 for having 1000 kills with it










Nice







m60 is the gun I got platinum on first too, its so overpowered I love it







Its weird though how a medic probably has the most powerful weapon in the game, although lately I've been playing engineer and using the carl gustav rockets and they are pretty awesome. (yes, I use all the noob lame guns, whatever makes me get the win







)


----------



## cgg123321

Grr I'm having difficulty updating my player on the bfbcs site, it still says I'm at level 14 (when I first added my player to the site) when I'm at 21 now.

Also, apparently for the camo skins you just need dr pepper UPC's or something to register with your account


----------



## Chimeracaust

lol @ the platinum m60's, that thing...

So! M1 Garands should be working for everyone awesomeness huh?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tuxi*


They dont play on HC servers so no damage done










I am going to have to disagree with you, I've notice way more K/D ratio whores, leet speakers, poor sports, 12 year old lone wolf snipa's and general noobish noobs on HC servers. Might just be my bad luck and I could be totally wrong, but I kind of doubt it.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


lol @ the platinum m60's, that thing...

So! M1 Garands should be working for everyone awesomeness huh?

I am going to have to disagree with you, I've notice way more K/D ratio whores, leet speakers, poor sports, 12 year old lone wolf snipa's and general noobish noobs on HC servers. Might just be my bad luck and I could be totally wrong, but I kind of doubt it.


i think that was mostly bad luck on your behalf but this does happen to me too, yet i always use H/c servers as there the best


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


I am going to have to disagree with you, I've notice way more K/D ratio whores, leet speakers, poor sports, 12 year old lone wolf snipa's and general noobish noobs on HC servers. Might just be my bad luck and I could be totally wrong, but I kind of doubt it.


He was talking about rambos, much less of those on hardcore.
But yeah the attitude is often more childish on hardcore, but I don't think they're more generally noobish on the hardcore servers.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


He was talking about rambos, much less of those on hardcore.
But yeah the attitude is often more childish on hardcore, but I don't think they're more generally noobish on the hardcore servers.


off topic, how is your crossfire doing with the game?


----------



## nepas

YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Supply Ownage  



 
This is funny

*need ammo!!!*

*incoming!*

lol at knocking down a tree with the ammo box


----------



## 98uk

Awesome video


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Supply Ownage

This is funny

*need ammo!!!*

*incoming!*

lol at knocking down a tree with the ammo box


Lmao!


----------



## 95329

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nepas* 
YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Supply Ownage

This is funny

*need ammo!!!*

*incoming!*

lol at knocking down a tree with the ammo box

Quite epic


----------



## DannyHvE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


YouTube- Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Supply Ownage

This is funny

*need ammo!!!*

*incoming!*

lol at knocking down a tree with the ammo box


Original..nice video


----------



## AIpha

Lol that video is so epic.


----------



## Gill..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AIpha* 
Lol that video is so epic.


ok, ok - that video does deserve the term epic..

the knocked down tree is truly hilarious...


----------



## BreakDown

no-one knows anything about 1943?

is there any place i can contact dice?


----------



## thiru

There's already BF1943 for Xbox360....


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


There's already BF1943 for Xbox360....


oh, i know, and for ps3. but i meant for PC.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

i wonder what would happen if someone got hit by this flying ammo box. should a concussion count as a kill?


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


i wonder what would happen if someone got hit by this flying ammo box. should a concussion count as a kill?


I don't get the feeling that that kind of physics is in the game.... same goes with exploding vehicles, you can often stand next to it and not die.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
I don't get the feeling that that kind of physics is in the game.... same goes with exploding vehicles, you can often stand next to it and not die.

Odd i normal get about 4 kills When i blow one up as people think this is true when its not...


----------



## gtarmanrob

that youtube video with the C4 and the ammo box is epic. so funny.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
Odd i normal get about 4 kills When i blow one up as people think this is true when its not...

You know how when a tank is extremely low on health it beeps and you have 1 second to get out before it blows? well if you do get out, the explosion doesn't hurt you.
Maybe when it's when it blows up directly under rocket fire and you're next to it that you die.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


You know how when a tank is extremely low on health it beeps and you have 1 second to get out before it blows? well if you do get out, the explosion doesn't hurt you.
Maybe when it's when it blows up directly under rocket fire and you're next to it that you die.


Was c4 so =/


----------



## Sin100

Gah, I hope Hellscream comes on soon to change the HC server back to HC, not quite sure why it went softcore =\\


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


Gah, I hope Hellscream comes on soon to change the HC server back to HC, not quite sure why it went softcore =\\


The server crashed and ever since he hasn't been able to set it back to hardcore.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


The server crashed and ever since he hasn't been able to set it back to hardcore.


Sorry for the quick exit earlier, by the way ;-D


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Sorry for the quick exit earlier, by the way ;-D


No worries, figured you had a CTD or a disconnect









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


Was c4 so =/


C4 kills anything in a huge radius in hardcore, even if you're protected from the direct blast by the tank itself.

Though I guess I was wrong though. Today I was hit by a falling Blackhawk. Didn't die







, but I lost most of my health. I think it was normal mode though.


----------



## Microsis

C4.

I was outside of a building where I knew at least one enemy was on the 2nd floor. So I jumped up and popped a C4 on the outside of the building 2nd floor, blew it up and got a double kill


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*









C4.

I was outside of a building where I knew at least one enemy was on the 2nd floor. So I jumped up and popped a C4 on the outside of the building 2nd floor, blew it up and got a double kill










I've just started using C4 with th assault kit, it's really fun to use








The blast radius is much bigger than I thought though, sometimes I get killed even when I take cover.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
I've just started using C4 with th assault kit, it's really fun to use








The blast radius is much bigger than I thought though, sometimes I get killed even when I take cover.

Sometimes it better to take your own life along with the enmey tank and 4 other people than just leaving it


----------



## seward

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
Sometimes it better to take your own life along with the enmey tank and 4 other people than just leaving it









Yeah but points...


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seward* 
Yeah but points...









You do get full piont for it lol, just 4 kills / 1 death 280 pionts once you take - 10 off lol


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


You do get full piont for it lol, just 4 kills / 1 death 280 pionts once you take - 10 off lol



What he means, is that you don't get points while you're dead. So unless they die at the exact same point, and not a second later like destroyed vehicles sometimes do.

It's a **** bug really. All your grenades, and ammo/medic boxes don't give you points when you're dead. I suppose this goes for objectives and things. Although someone mentioned AT mines do. I know for definite EA mentioned it as a bug.


----------



## gtarmanrob

i've thought of one thing i would love for them to have included in the game, or possibly add in.

when playing as an assault/medic, either your screen should flash or an icon and sound should come up when someone requests supplies from you, ammo or health.

its tough enough during battle to take full notice of whats going, let alone being on the Russian team and have supplies demanded in another bloody language.

i know the players are highlighted with what they need and you can see their health but still, if you have your back to someone and they are spamming Q for help, its hard to notice them sometimes.


----------



## olli3

OK so everyone seems to love hardcore and said I should give it another go, I did for some time today and conclude that its really not for me. I'll outline a few reasons why just because I feel like a bit of a rant
















1. You die too fast in HC mode! One of the reasons I like BC2 is because if you get shot you get time to react to it and respond, and if you are shooting at someone you should pick your moment and aiming wisely so they have the least chance to get away. Hardcore is just bam your dead which takes some of the fun away for me.








2. Snipers are 1 shot kill - this annoys me for obvious reasons and actually makes it less fun for me to snipe myself! I thought oh wow 1 shot kills this will be great but it takes all the satisfaction away from it. Headshotting someone from 200 metres away feels great and in hardcore I don't get that buzz!








3. Spotting! Well 3D spotting does have the obvious downside that you can see people through walls and trees for a short amount of time and it kinda stops you from hiding as much, but I think despite that it makes this game great. If you think in real life a squad would have a lot of training and experience to spot and inform squad mates of enemy's (OK well I would assume so anyway!







), and 3d spotting seems like a fairly user friendly and intuitive way to implement that kind of communication into a game without making it too hard for the player to grasp. Sure you could use voice comms but I think as a largely public and casual gamer base that's not the best option.
Someone also recommended to use the map to spot people on, so I bound the map to an easy to access key and tried it out. Unfortunately this didn't work on most of the hardcore servers I went on - they must have had map spotting turned off. Not sure if that was bad luck or if that's how most are but it didn't work for me anyway!








4. I can't see my ammo! Especially for things like rockets I think if it were real life you could check quite easy how much ammo you have. Same for all ammo really, you could check how much you got but in a game you have no clue, so an ammo counter steps in to bridge the gap - I like that, don't take it away =[








5. I can't see if anyone is in a vehicle with me?! What the hell? Again if it were real life and someone was in my tank or car or on the back of a quad bike then I would know about it! Why take that away? Maybe there is a way to check? That would be nice, seems so pointless to not display it if you ask me. I do however like the fact you cannot see vehicle health, stops people bailing out as often and you can still get an idea of its health by the damage visually.

I'm sure there was other things but I can't remember them now...

But anyway, these are enough to put me off from hardcore mode. I guess its all down to personal preference, I can understand the appeal to hardcore but its just not my cup of tea







and sorry for the long rant, well done if you read it all haha.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
i've thought of one thing i would love for them to have included in the game, or possibly add in.

when playing as an assault/medic, either your screen should flash or an icon and sound should come up when someone requests supplies from you, ammo or health.

its tough enough during battle to take full notice of whats going, let alone being on the Russian team and have supplies demanded in another bloody language.

i know the players are highlighted with what they need and you can see their health but still, if you have your back to someone and they are spamming Q for help, its hard to notice them sometimes.

Yes I definitely agree that would be a good idea. I get annoyed with people not giving me supplies and I'm sure I do it to other people being unaware of them nearly dead behind me


----------



## Noir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


i've thought of one thing i would love for them to have included in the game, or possibly add in.

when playing as an assault/medic, either your screen should flash or an icon and sound should come up when someone requests supplies from you, ammo or health.

its tough enough during battle to take full notice of whats going, let alone being on the Russian team and have supplies demanded in another bloody language.

i know the players are highlighted with what they need and you can see their health but still, if you have your back to someone and they are spamming Q for help, its hard to notice them sometimes.


There is already a icon for low in health and repair in the minimap.

The players also shout if someone is dead that is close to you. As for Ammo...i have not heard or seen a Ammo icon on the map.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Noir* 
There is already a icon for low in health and repair in the minimap.

The players also shout if someone is dead that is close to you. As for Ammo...i have not heard or seen a Ammo icon on the map.

People shout for ammo and there's an icon for it that looks like a row of bullets.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
What he means, is that you don't get points while you're dead. So unless they die at the exact same point, and not a second later like destroyed vehicles sometimes do.

It's a **** bug really. All your grenades, and ammo/medic boxes don't give you points when you're dead. I suppose this goes for objectives and things. Although someone mentioned AT mines do. I know for definite EA mentioned it as a bug.

Are you sure about this bug cos i always get my pionts....


----------



## Noir

I think you just think you get them BUT you seriously dont.

I have died a lot of times and see my points fly away when they appear onscreen.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
Are you sure about this bug cos i always get my pionts....

I had 0 points, the round had just started. A Humvee came flying round, I fired a shot from my Gustav, but before the shot hit, a t90 got me. I saw "killing and enemy" and "destroying a vehicle" pop up, but I still had 0 points, because I was dead before I received them.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


I had 0 points, the round had just started. A Humvee came flying round, I fired a shot from my Gustav, but before the shot hit, a t90 got me. I saw "killing and enemy" and "destroying a vehicle" pop up, but I still had 0 points, because I was dead before I received them.


As I told you, I have gotten points for destroying tanks with mines after I'm dead, but not consistently. My experience is that if you win points just after having died (they are displayed only), you don't get them them.. However, with mines you can destroy tanks after having died _more than once_, and you actually get those points.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Noir*


There is already a icon for low in health and repair in the minimap.

The players also shout if someone is dead that is close to you. As for Ammo...i have not heard or seen a Ammo icon on the map.


theres an ammo icon same as the health icon above players, havnt noticed anything on minimaps but i mostly play hardcore.

but thats not my point. i know you can shout, a lot of the time you can hear the shout but half the time, you cant tell where its coming from and you dont know who to help, especially if you're heavily involved in the firefight. some kind of on-screen flashing indicator would be great. like and arrow, not the simple icons they use now.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


theres an ammo icon same as the health icon above players, havnt noticed anything on minimaps but i mostly play hardcore.

but thats not my point. i know you can shout, a lot of the time you can hear the shout but half the time, you cant tell where its coming from and you dont know who to help, especially if you're heavily involved in the firefight. some kind of on-screen flashing indicator would be great. like and arrow, not the simple icons they use now.


In a firefight it's impossible to get someone's attention without getting killed first, if I really need ammo I'll pick up a kit.
Usually I press Q at the person while going in his face and blocking his view







half the time pressing Q doesn't do anything though, no yelling for ammo/health.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
In a firefight it's impossible to get someone's attention without getting killed first, if I really need ammo I'll pick up a kit.
Usually I press Q at the person while going in his face and blocking his view







half the time pressing Q doesn't do anything though, no yelling for ammo/health.

haha yeah exactly my point. would be great if when you press Q for ammo, the assault guy gets a flashing icon on his screen telling him someone wants ammo and which direction/player is asking for it.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
haha yeah exactly my point. would be great if when you press Q for ammo, the assault guy gets a flashing icon on his screen telling him someone wants ammo and which direction/player is asking for it.

That would work in normal, but in hardcore there's supposed to be no HUD... direction would be too much I think.
I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think the map shows you who needs ammo or meds (it shows you medics and dead allies though), that would be enough. The map is used more in hardcore than in normal anyway (by map I mean bringing the actual map up with M)


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
That would work in normal, but in hardcore there's supposed to be no HUD... direction would be too much I think.
I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think the map shows you who needs ammo or meds (it shows you medics and dead allies though), that would be enough. The map is used more in hardcore than in normal anyway (by map I mean bringing the actual map up with M)

I dont think i ever use a map and my clans server is always on hardcore =/


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


I dont think i ever use a map and my clans server is always on hardcore =/


I often play medic or engineer, so checking the map to see dead teammates and spotted tanks is critical to my role.

Btw is it me or do some servers not allow map spotting for soldiers (vehicle spotting seems to work on all servers)? in that case what's the point of the motion detector?


----------



## yutzybrian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


I often play medic or engineer, so checking the map to see dead teammates and spotted tanks is critical to my role.

Btw is it me or do some servers not allow map spotting for soldiers (vehicle spotting seems to work on all servers)? in that case what's the point of the motion detector?


You're correct. Some servers that are on hardcore don't put the red triangle above enemy players when spotted. You still shout that you've spotted enemy infantry though. Seems useless to yell it out when the rest of the team don't know where they are.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yutzybrian*


You're correct. Some servers that are on hardcore don't put the red triangle above enemy players when spotted. You still shout that you've spotted enemy infantry though. Seems useless to yell it out when the rest of the team don't know where they are.


All hardcore servers are like that. I'm saying that there are hardcore servers where even if you spot the guy, he doesn't appear on the map, and on others he does.
Just noticed that there's a "minimap spotting" option in servers.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


All hardcore servers are like that. I'm saying that there are hardcore servers where even if you spot the guy, he doesn't appear on the map, and on others he does.
Just noticed that there's a "minimap spotting" option in servers.


minimap spotting has to be turn on, but sever configs are still not great, Like auto balance is ment to work now btu so far all it does is kick players if there to meany on one side =/


----------



## mtbiker033

in hardcore rush or hardcore conquest, if you press tab to see the scores you can see the mini-map in the lower left hand corner!









doesn't work in HC SQDM though


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


in hardcore rush or hardcore conquest, if you press tab to see the scores you can see the mini-map in the lower left hand corner!









doesn't work in HC SQDM though










Yup! See my sig! Hehe.

Sick of getting run over as an Engineer lol.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


in hardcore rush or hardcore conquest, if you press tab to see the scores you can see the mini-map in the lower left hand corner!









doesn't work in HC SQDM though










There's a map button in the game, works in every mode. Press M.


----------



## olli3

I just started using the engineer more regularly rather than always medic (gets a bit boring after a while!), but can't decide which gun is best - what does everyone else prefer for the engineer? I use the PP2000 most of the time although the aks74 is pretty good.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


I just started using the engineer more regularly rather than always medic (gets a bit boring after a while!), but can't decide which gun is best - what does everyone else prefer for the engineer? I use the PP2000 most of the time although the aks74 is pretty good.


Good question...

AKS-74U for maps where range is needed. As it has great accuracy. Plus it can be fired easily with the Iron Sights, and so you can have the extra explosives upgrade.

PP2000/Uzi. Both very similar, the PP2000 has more ammo, but needs a few more to kill. Can't decide between them! Only use these where range isn't necessary.

As for the UMP-45, I'm not sure I see any advantages with this weapon. It's only got a 25 round magazine aswell.

I also prefer to choose the Heavy Explosives upgrade (25% increase on AT/Grenades/Mortar), as it makes a huge difference on maps with lots of armour. Especially when paired with the "aim-able" AT launcher.


----------



## Radiix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


I just started using the engineer more regularly rather than always medic (gets a bit boring after a while!), but can't decide which gun is best - what does everyone else prefer for the engineer? I use the PP2000 most of the time although the aks74 is pretty good.


The UMP is better but slower than the Ak74, but I use the Pp-2000 with Magnum spec and it seems to kill people faster than any other Engineer weapon.


----------



## BreakDown

yesterday i started unlocking everything for the assault class, i didnt even unlock the ammo box before that.

and i tried out some weapons other dead assaults had. they are awsome! they are much better... i think im going to like the assault class... specially since you can equip c4 and blow up tanks with it.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


yesterday i started unlocking everything for the assault class, i didnt even unlock the ammo box before that.

and i tried out some weapons other dead assaults had. they are awsome! they are much better... i think im going to like the assault class... specially since you can equip c4 and blow up tanks with it.


It's good. I left it till late aswell. I got 90% of engi and medic done before assault.

Once you get the AN-98, M416 and M16, you'll be able to kick ass. I always wondered how some people got awesome KD ratios in a round, I can now say they were probably using these weapons. I love the way M16 is now top of the charts, when it was right at the bottom in BF2


----------



## elson

I just started using the M16 to find out how much it pwns. M4 was my assualt gun before this. I finally unlocked everything a few days ago.

Im using M16/M4 for assualt
AK-74 for Engi
XM8 LMG for medic (yea i know, someone who doesn't use the M60







)
.50 cal or pump shotty for Recon. Although I should finish off my gold star for the GOL.


----------



## Marin

I switched to the AN-94 with heavier bullets. Finally a gun for assault that suits me (before it was the F2000). I love getting an average of 24 kills with only a few deaths. Lets see if I can get more kills (only have used it for a day so far).


----------



## BreakDown

anyone knows anything about the bc2 dlc supposed to be out today?


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
anyone knows anything about the bc2 dlc supposed to be out today?

It's 2 "new" maps. Arica Harbor and Laguna Presa both get Rush modes. Or the other way round, I can't remember what they are now.

Free to ALL PC users from what I read, and to anyone on console who bought the game 1st hand. Anyone else has to pay $15 for VIP Membership ^^

DICE are Swedish, and It's 7:17am (30th) there I think, so you might want to give them a while









Here is the Forum I use for all the BC2 info, where it gets posted first by EA/DICE reps. Nothing on there yet, but like I say it's just past 7am in Sweden.


----------



## t3lancer2006

This wins an award for the buggiest online experience I've ever had.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006* 
This wins an award for the buggiest online experience I've ever had.

Yeah.

Somehow I parked the chopper in a building.


----------



## Leon777

Cant wait!


----------



## Radiix

The VIP map pack is live.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
It's 2 "new" maps. Arica Harbor and Laguna Presa both get Rush modes. Or the other way round, I can't remember what they are now.

Free to ALL PC users from what I read, and to anyone on console who bought the game 1st hand. Anyone else has to pay $15 for VIP Membership ^^

DICE are Swedish, and It's 7:17am (30th) there I think, so you might want to give them a while









Here is the Forum I use for all the BC2 info, where it gets posted first by EA/DICE reps. Nothing on there yet, but like I say it's just past 7am in Sweden.

Yup, It's live Radix.

According to the ingame ticker at the bottom of the screen, all PC players have the content already, and just to play! Awesome.


----------



## D2K

what a great game!!!




























, installed it a few hours ago... just working my way through the EPIC campaign.

fully maxed @ 2048x1152 = 80fps

















will be frequenting the OCN BFBC2 server soon....


----------



## olli3

Wow nice screen-shots d2k! I'm jealous that you can run it on those settings







I run mine with everything on low and textures on high because that's the only way I can get it as smooth as I like it (it runs on higher but I'm really fussy with any amount of mouse lag!)


----------



## DuckieHo

Are any other rapid firing semi-automatic shotguns in the game other than the Saiga? (I'm only a level 18).

I love using it close quarters with the extra shotgun rounds.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Are any other rapid firing semi-automatic shotguns in the game other than the Saiga? (I'm only a level 18).

I love using it close quarters with the extra shotgun rounds.

There's the USAS-12. Less damage, but it's full-auto. Same everything else I believe, stats wise. I prefer the SAIGA anyway, you can control the ammo usage, and recoil better because you aren't full-auto firing.

Have you unlocked the 12 Gauge Sabot rounds yet? Basically they add cross hairs to your shotguns, giving huge accuracy, and pinpoint shooting. I've taken out snipers at long range with these... Works well with all the Pump Action shotguns. Especially in HC mode, where one shot kills. It effectively fires one "bullet", so you do need to aim well. You do get cross-hairs in HC mode too. I imagine this because you can't look down the sights.

All in all, using the 12 gauge, I still prefer the NS2000 for pump action, and SAGIA for semi-auto. The NS200 reloads 2 shells at a time, and so reloading is the quickest. The SPAS-12 and 870 need their shells loaded 1 by one. The SAGIA and USAS-12 both have magazines.

I also realise I've probably spelt SAIGIA everyway possible in this post, as I can't remember what it's called


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
There's the USAS-12. Less damage, but it's full-auto. Same everything else I believe, stats wise. I prefer the SAIGA anyway, you can control the ammo usage, and recoil better because you aren't full-auto firing.

Have you unlocked the 12 Gauge Sabot rounds yet? Basically they add cross hairs to your shotguns, giving huge accuracy, and pinpoint shooting. I've taken out snipers at long range with these... Works well with all the Pump Action shotguns. Especially in HC mode, where one shot kills. It effectively fires one "bullet", so you do need to aim well. You do get cross-hairs in HC mode too. I imagine this because you can't look down the sights.

All in all, using the 12 gauge, I still prefer the NS2000 for pump action, and SAGIA for semi-auto. The NS200 reloads 2 shells at a time, and so reloading is the quickest. The SPAS-12 and 870 need their shells loaded 1 by one. The SAGIA and USAS-12 both have magazines.

I also realise I've probably spelt SAIGIA everyway possible in this post, as I can't remember what it's called









It's spelled SAIGA I think.
Slugs are awesome for killing anything that's not moving too fast and doesn't require a 12X scope (but yeah you can kill pretty far with it if you aim at the head).

However I've had huge hitbox problems with both normal shotgun rounds and slugs, I've had people survive 2-4 shots at extremely close range (don't remember if there's blood spurting or the "x" appearing). Could be lag, but I don't have this problem with any other weapons (well maybe snipers...).


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
It's spelled SAIGA I think.
Slugs are awesome for killing anything that's not moving too fast and doesn't require a 12X scope (but yeah you can kill pretty far with it if you aim at the head).

However I've had huge hitbox problems with both normal shotgun rounds and slugs, I've had people survive 2-4 shots at extremely close range (don't remember if there's blood spurting or the "x" appearing). Could be lag, but I don't have this problem with any other weapons (well maybe snipers...).

I've had issues with hit boxes with the 12 Gauge rounds at close range. The round is small, but when people fill your whole screen more or less and you fire several times... I put it down to lag. It's just unfortunate that with the 12gauge all your power is in one small round, and if that misses... Makes me wonder how many bullets miss close up with normal weapons.

That's the only reason I don't use the 12gauge pump action shotguns more often, the close range "misses". I know the rounds take time to hit, but there's times when I would bet Â£20 I should have hit him.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
minimap spotting has to be turn on, but sever configs are still not great, Like auto balance is ment to work now btu so far all it does is kick players if there to meany on one side =/

Yeah. I'm getting a bit tired of the lack of options we have with our servers.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
Yeah. I'm getting a bit tired of the lack of options we have with our servers.

I would actually be content with just Auto-balance at this point. God, what has the Game Developer of this generation turned me into!? _Just_?? Screw the extras, make the original stuff work!


----------



## elson

heres some good news.

http://www.computerandvideogames.com...VG-General-RSS


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elson*


heres some good news.

http://www.computerandvideogames.com...VG-General-RSS


It's nice to see a company actually give half a damn about their reputation









Most seem willing to take the PR hit from whoring DLC in exchange for the revenue.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Yeah.

Somehow I parked the chopper in a building.

I think I was in that game. Was it on the map from the beta?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olli3* 
I just started using the engineer more regularly rather than always medic (gets a bit boring after a while!), but can't decide which gun is best - what does everyone else prefer for the engineer? I use the PP2000 most of the time although the aks74 is pretty good.

My favorite is the UMP-45, but the reloading glitch makes me never want to use it.

I do love the PP-2000 for the smaller maps.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
My favorite is the UMP-45, but the reloading glitch makes me never want to use it.

I do love the PP-2000 for the smaller maps.

What's the reloading glitch?

Yeah PP2000 is perfect for small maps. AKS-74U for medium and G3 for large maps.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006* 
I think I was in that game. Was it on the map from the beta?

Yeah.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
What's the reloading glitch?

For some reason, around 1/3 of the times you reload the UMP-45, it doesn't show the reload animation at all, so you can't tell how long it will be until your finished reloading.

I've complained about it in this thread multiple times, I'm probably sounding like a broken record







.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
For some reason, around 1/3 of the times you reload the UMP-45, it doesn't show the reload animation at all, so you can't tell how long it will be until your finished reloading.

I've complained about it in this thread multiple times, I'm probably sounding like a broken record







.

I've only used the UMP-45 about 4 times... I fire one clip off and go to reload and I have no ammo!? :l

I mainly use the PP-2000 now in hardcore unless the nade spammers annoy me then I switch to assault and spam back







Got bored of being a medic all the time..


----------



## olli3

I get that reload glitch on a lot of guns, although not very often. 1/2 the time I don't get reload sounds though which annoys me. Didn't think about using the G3 on engineer! Going to give that a try


----------



## GeforceGTS

Oh and Sometimes I'll fire the M2/nade launcher, I see the rocket actually leave the launcher but it does no damage and I can fire again afterwards without reloading.. :l I figured it's just my sucky ping, anyone else have this problem?


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


Oh and Sometimes I'll fire the M2/nade launcher, I see the rocket actually leave the launcher but it does no damage and I can fire again afterwards without reloading.. :l I figured it's just my sucky ping, anyone else have this problem?


I have only experienced this when I have severe lag on a server, so I'm guessing that it is your sucky ping







Luckily the game seems fairly good at dealing with high pings in most aspects from what I've seen.


----------



## jemping

The auto team balance does not seem to work to me.
I don't know how they include the feature, yet it is not functioning at all.

And, one more feature is the switch team. When you want to switch to the unbalanced team, they do not let you, so all you can do is exit the server and come in again. What a nuisance..

Besides that, this is a great game and the server is fun !!


----------



## thiru

Has anyone one had problems playing lately? In the past half hour I've been trying to play but I've been "kicked" upon entering from 4 servers, gotten into 2 server without any of my unlocked weapons, and the only 4 servers I've managed to log into were normal instead of hardcore as advertised....

It's like EA doesn't want me to play today


----------



## Gabkicks

you aren't the only one. many other people are having connection problems, and being kickd today.


----------



## Noir

Anybody here that has more than 1000+ Unique dog tags??? or you also stuck at 1000.


----------



## Marin




----------



## Leon777

Who's got the isgnia for gettign all the wepons brownse?


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
Who's got the *isgnia* for *gettign* all the *wepons brownse*?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
Who's got the *isgnia* for *gettign* all the *wepons brownse*?


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 

















Same exact reply?


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
Who's got the isgnia for gettign all the wepons brownse?

Stop typing with your face.


----------



## Leon777

Sorry long week at work and no sleep. What i ment was "Who's got the insignia for getting all the weapons bronze?"


----------



## Sen

i'm getting freezes some 2-20 minutes into any game i join or even in SP. i have no idea which of my hardware (if any) could be at fault.

by freeze i mean freeze stutter, as in it freezes then stutters the same sound in a loop. only a hard reset will let me get out of it.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sen*


i'm getting freezes some 2-20 minutes into any game i join or even in SP. i have no idea which of my hardware (if any) could be at fault.

by freeze i mean freeze stutter, as in it freezes then stutters the same sound in a loop. only a hard reset will let me get out of it.


Ctrl + Alt + Delete doesn't work? Total freeze?

Have you got anything overclocked? Do you use any temperature monitoring software? If so, how are your temperatures?

I notice you have Stock CPU Cooling...


----------



## Sen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Ctrl + Alt + Delete doesn't work? Total freeze?

Have you got anything overclocked? Do you use any temperature monitoring software? If so, how are your temperatures?

I notice you have Stock CPU Cooling...


no OC what so ever. ctrl alt del does not work. temperatures do not exceed anything beyond regular load (i.e., max 65 ÂºC).


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sen*


no OC what so ever. ctrl alt del does not work. temperatures do not exceed anything beyond regular load (i.e., max 65 ÂºC).


Perhaps driver related? Have you tried wiping your current drivers (Using Driver Sweeper) and installing the newest, lately?


----------



## Sen

i just installed the 10.3 beta ones, it makes no difference. i'm really at a loss here, because i've been trying everything in my power to make it work. nothing gives.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sen*


i just installed the 10.3 beta ones, it makes no difference. i'm really at a loss here, because i've been trying everything in my power to make it work. nothing gives.


Does this only happen with BC2? Have you tested your PC for stability lately?

Memtest, Prime95, Furmark. It might help you find what is causing the problem.


----------



## Sen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Does this only happen with BC2? Have you tested your PC for stability lately?

Memtest, Prime95, Furmark. It might help you find what is causing the problem.


i used prime95 for 3-4 hours on two different setting (cpu intense and memory intense), it ran fine (no lock ups).

it happens with one other game, but even then it only happens after continuous play for many hours. i get a sort of different response from that game though, because it will sometimes give me a black screen for a second, then come back and the cursor on one (and only one) of my monitors is glitched/weird. again, only a reboot fixes this. i consider the cursor glitch the warning that i should reboot in order for it not to freeze in that game.

admittedly i haven't really tried any other games for prolonged periods, but games such as TF2 run fine for at least an hour+.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sen*


i used prime95 for 3-4 hours on two different setting (cpu intense and memory intense), it ran fine (no lock ups).

it happens with one other game, but even then it only happens after continuous play for many hours. i get a sort of different response from that game though, because it will sometimes give me a black screen for a second, then come back and the cursor on one (and only one) of my monitors is glitched/weird. again, only a reboot fixes this. i consider the cursor glitch the warning that i should reboot in order for it not to freeze in that game.

admittedly i haven't really tried any other games for prolonged periods, but games such as TF2 run fine for at least an hour+.


Odd. Maybe you should give Memtest ago, it's a bit more through than Prime95 for memory, and Furmark will take your GPU to the limit aswell. At least you can then rule them out if it's a success.


----------



## Sen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
Odd. Maybe you should give Memtest ago, it's a bit more through than Prime95 for memory, and Furmark will take your GPU to the limit aswell. At least you can then rule them out if it's a success.

did a quick test with both memtest and furmark, allowing both 20 minutes.

gpu temperature at highest (with 8xMSAA) runs 85 ÂºC stable, and i don't even run BFBC2 with that high setting. something i noticed however, was that every 25-40 frames, there'd be a stutter for 1 frame or so. as in, the picture would freeze before resuming. i'm not sure whether this is intended by furmark or maybe something i should look out for.

memtest ran up to 150%, no errors.


----------



## thiru

Testing needs to be more thorough than that. I've had problems show up in Memtest only after 8 hours of testing.


----------



## BradleyW

Yes, level 20! Am i doing well?

i seems to be getting a little bit bored of this game and i can't find the new maps :/ I tried updating the game.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Yes, level 20! Am i doing well?

depends on the rest of your stats... how long you've been playing, etc.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
i seems to be getting a little bit bored of this game and i can't find the new maps :/ I tried updating the game.

It may be that you aren't finding the servers with the new maps. Not every server has updated or are running the maps. Thing is, the maps are the same.. it's the gameplay style that have been added for certain maps, etc... not necessarily _new_ maps.


----------



## lethal

a comment and a question for you guys.

I made level 19 recently and unlocked the M14. Very nice rifle.. but I'm disappointed that I can't use a red dot or 4x scope on it! I can understand not being able to apply a class specific attachments on it (like the grenade launchers of the assualt class or a 12x scope of the recon.. lol not that I would 12x it!) but EVERY class gets the red dot scope and 4x scope. So why forbid those attachments.. seems lame.

A question for those of you that pre-ordered (game stop limited edition). For a shot while I had the extra attack with vehicles. My tanks for example.. I could fire the main gun but also had that lil machine gun fire. The UAV had it as well with the main missle attack.. but also a form of machine gun cannon. Now I don't seem to have them anymore. Anyone else experience this and is there a fix? Re-enter my codes maybe?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lethal*


A question for those of you that pre-ordered (game stop limited edition). For a shot while I had the extra attack with vehicles. My tanks for example.. I could fire the main gun but also had that lil machine gun fire. The UAV had it as well with the main missle attack.. but also a form of machine gun cannon. Now I don't seem to have them anymore. Anyone else experience this and is there a fix? Re-enter my codes maybe?


The secondary weapon fire is available by using the correct perk for it. It should be the one for the added accuracy.. maybe the one with the three bullets in the icon. It's under perk 3, I know that much.


----------



## lethal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


The secondary weapon fire is available by using the correct perk for it. It should be the one for the added accuracy.. maybe the one with the three bullets in the icon. It's under perk 3, I know that much.



Doh! Thank you.

I didn't realize is was atually a perk, just thought it was an added gift. I'll take a closer look at the available perks when next I play.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lethal*


A question for those of you that pre-ordered (game stop limited edition). For a shot while I had the extra attack with vehicles. My tanks for example.. I could fire the main gun but also had that lil machine gun fire. The UAV had it as well with the main missle attack.. but also a form of machine gun cannon. Now I don't seem to have them anymore. Anyone else experience this and is there a fix? Re-enter my codes maybe?


Yup, you need the secondary fire perk.

The Bradley gets a much needed TOW. If someone else has the perk in the vehicle, you can use it as well. Also, vehicle perks stack.


----------



## SillyCang

I still can't figure out how to switch seat while in a tank. Anyone know how to do this?


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SillyCang*


I still can't figure out how to switch seat while in a tank. Anyone know how to do this?


Fxx Buttons. Between 1 and 6 I think. They don't seem to make sense though. For example, in a blackahwk, empty bar the pilot, not all the buttons will put you in a different seat. More so than being void of the Pilot seat and your Current seat.

F2 and F1 works consistently though.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


depends on the rest of your stats... how long you've been playing, etc.

It may be that you aren't finding the servers with the new maps. Not every server has updated or are running the maps. Thing is, the maps are the same.. it's the gameplay style that have been added for certain maps, etc... not necessarily _new _maps.


my kd is 200 apart in a bad way and ive done around 27hour play and hit 20lv.


----------



## Leon777

Anyone know when the M1 will track kills etc?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


Anyone know when the M1 will track kills etc?


not soon enough. I'm gonna wind up with golds on every weapon, platinum knives, nades, and tanks before I get a damn bronze on the Garand.


----------



## markt

I actually just got this game, already one the best I've played.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


not soon enough. I'm gonna wind up with golds on every weapon, platinum knives, nades, and tanks before I get a damn bronze on the Garand.


Same, I only need to get that one done!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Yup, you need the secondary fire perk.

The Bradley gets a much needed TOW. If someone else has the perk in the vehicle, you can use it as well. Also, vehicle perks stack.

Wow, nice, never knew that


----------



## manifest3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SillyCang* 
I still can't figure out how to switch seat while in a tank. Anyone know how to do this?

F1 keys







Or you might try the number keys...forgot XD I don't generally go into vehicles


----------



## Chaos Assasson

its F1 - F5 depending on how many people the vehicle can hold


----------



## BradleyW

I still need to do single player lol.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I still need to do single player lol.


Single player is one of the only problems I have with BC2. I get a CTD as soon as it finishes loading









Not that I care much.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Single player is one of the only problems I have with BC2. I get a CTD as soon as it finishes loading









Not that I care much.


It's not that bad. You're not missing the campaign of the year though, that's for sure ;-D


----------



## AIpha

I played BC2 for the first time yesterday since the beta.(well...first time I spent more than 5 minutes.) Actually played a few matches, it was a bit aggravating at first. I was playing conquest and I'd die...wait 5 seconds to re spawn...die again...wait 10 seconds to re spawn. Just took some getting used to.(Well...some learning how not to die.) lol Pretty awesome game, the graphics are just.....woooowww...and thats with HBAO off too and DX10.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
It's not that bad. You're not missing the campaign of the year though, that's for sure ;-D

I don't like the fact that there's no quicksave anyway...

BTW has anyone wondered why an engineer, who runs around with rocket launchers, needs a silencer on his SMG?


----------



## olli3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
I don't like the fact that there's no quicksave anyway...

BTW has anyone wondered why an engineer, who runs around with rocket launchers, needs a silencer on his SMG?

The silencer is what makes the engineer so good if you ask me, killing people without their team mates noticing is the only thing that keeps you alive with an underpowered gun, I'd hate not to have it.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
I don't like the fact that there's no quicksave anyway...

BTW has anyone wondered why an engineer, who runs around with rocket launchers, needs a silencer on his SMG?

My understanding is that in BC2, tanks take more damage from the sides and back. If this is true, then the engineer has to flank the tank to get to the soft spots, and if he doesn't sneak, well, an unsupressed gun going off next to tanks and the engineers repairing the tank would be suicide


----------



## CorporalAris

Yeah, he needs to be quite until he needs to be loud, lol.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Besides, it makes more sense than why a medic needs an LMG.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Besides, it makes more sense than why a medic needs an LMG.


Lol right, this a thousand times over.

Really, medics and should move 1.5 times as slowly as everyone else. They've got a machine gun, a portable defibrillator and all kinds of medical gear (the US medic's backpack is huge!). Engineers too, what's with running around with 8 rockets in your pocket?


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
Lol right, this a thousand times over.

Really, medics and should move 1.5 times as slowly as everyone else. They've got a machine gun, a portable defibrillator and all kinds of medical gear (the US medic's backpack is huge!). Engineers too, what's with running around with 8 rockets in your pocket?

Is that a rocket in your pants or are you just that happy to see me?


----------



## Hildolf

Maybe a few people here can help me. I picked BFBC2 up last week and havent been able to play it at all. I had the install c2.cab and c20.cab errors. I fixed that and got the game installed.

I started single player and got to the part on the first level where you have to knife the guy in the back. I always, without fail get to this part and just as I'm passing the foot bridge I get a CTD without an error message.
When I changed the settings.ini to render in DX9 I got slightly further and got a CTD. I know alot of people were having problems with the game crashing during loading, but this always happens whilst I'm playing.

This happens both on my sig rig and on my laptop in the same place. I'm beginning to think that it may have been the install.


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hildolf*


Maybe a few people here can help me. I picked BFBC2 up last week and havent been able to play it at all. I had the install c2.cab and c20.cab errors. I fixed that and got the game installed.

I started single player and got to the part on the first level where you have to knife the guy in the back. I always, without fail get to this part and just as I'm passing the foot bridge I get a CTD without an error message.
When I changed the settings.ini to render in DX9 I got slightly further and got a CTD. I know alot of people were having problems with the game crashing during loading, but this always happens whilst I'm playing.

This happens both on my sig rig and on my laptop in the same place. I'm beginning to think that it may have been the install.


Not sure if this is of any help or not but I remember seeing someone a few pages back saying that if they loaded the level from the menu to go from the start of the mission they didn't CTD, rather than loading from the saved game. That could have been CTD in loading though im not sure.

Does the multiplayer work OK? I still get CTD in multiplayer sometimes but not enough to ruin the game, hopefully there will be a fix for it soon as its been out for long enough now!


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


Not sure if this is of any help or not but I remember seeing someone a few pages back saying that if they loaded the level from the menu to go from the start of the mission they didn't CTD, rather than loading from the saved game. That could have been CTD in loading though im not sure.

Does the multiplayer work OK? I still get CTD in multiplayer sometimes but not enough to ruin the game, hopefully there will be a fix for it soon as its been out for long enough now!


Dunno if it was one of the patches or this "fix", but my CTDs stopped around the time when I deleted my BFBC2 folder in User/name/my documents.
I think it deletes your single player progress though.


----------



## Gabkicks

Do u guys get kicked/banned a lot? i've been kicked twice... i think it was just because i was doing too well, and the admin was on the other team...







I've never hacked in my life btw.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


Do u guys get kicked/banned a lot? i've been kicked twice... i think it was just because i was doing too well, and the admin was on the other team...







I've never hacked in my life btw.











Admins lol always hate loasing on there own servers, yea im used to stuff like that, except they think you were Wall hacking mate.


----------



## smartasien

why bother wall hacking when ur team can spot enemies for u. stupid admin. CURSE HIM!!!!!


----------



## Gabkicks

it was some guy from a KKK clan. his name was KK Klansmen or something like that Nobody from my clan is on right now -_-. I just unlocked a few new guns







i hope they add more to the game


----------



## BradleyW

I get punkbuster kicks on certain servers.


----------



## Jras

On hardcore servers, is it one shot kills with magnum ammo and an auto sniper?


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jras* 
On hardcore servers, is it one shot kills with magnum ammo and an auto sniper?

It's 2 shots with the SVU. Probably the same with the other one.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Auto sniper?


----------



## Jras

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc* 
Auto sniper?

Automatic sniper, well semi-auto to be exact. As opposed to bolt action like the M24.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jras* 
Automatic sniper, well semi-auto to be exact. As opposed to bolt action like the M24.

I still think its M24 ftw


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
I still think its M24 ftw









The SVU is really fun. I use it on team deathmatch on Laguna presa (jungle map), ghilli suit (how do you spell that??) + bushes + SVU silenced = undetected


----------



## Lefty67

Hot Carl FTW!

Probably will get my platinum star on it sometime tonight


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
The SVU is really fun. I use it on team deathmatch on Laguna presa (jungle map), ghilli suit (how do you spell that??) + bushes + SVU silenced = undetected









I supose but I more of a One shot One kill kind of guy, When i was using the SVU I just put on a red dot and though "ok Its just like a UZI, lets go!"


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


it was some guy from a KKK clan. his name was KK Klansmen or something like that Nobody from my clan is on right now -_-. I just unlocked a few new guns







i hope they add more to the game


 LOL I still sux at this game.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


It's 2 shots with the SVU. Probably the same with the other one.


With semi auto, it will always usually take 2 shots hardcore or not hardcore. If you get them in the head in any server, usually that is a kill unless you are ultra miles away. The Russian SSV Dragonuv is a sniper i like however it is only good at medium range and can take around 5 shots on HC servers.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Needs more people in it


----------



## SimpleTech

If anyone wants to add me I'm pretty good as an engineer.


----------



## mtbiker033

I wish they would open up some more maps for SQDM, the same 4 maps over and over...they need to start up a map blitz, have at least 10-12 maps for each mode.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
I wish they would open up some more maps for SQDM, the same 4 maps over and over...they need to start up a map blitz, have at least 10-12 maps for each mode.

Definitely.
Plus Isla Innocente sucks... it's too small for me.


----------



## smartasien

does anyone have issues w/ smoke effects dropping their FPS by a lot? is there a way to turn the effects lower? what setting is it?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smartasien* 
does anyone have issues w/ smoke effects dropping their FPS by a lot? is there a way to turn the effects lower? what setting is it?

Smoke in cod and bf kill my rig!


----------



## Leon777

Anyone here rank 50 yet?


----------



## BradleyW

lol, Nope


----------



## Leon777

Haha Il take that as Nope


----------



## BradleyW

In single player, when i hit level 7, the game freezes upon loading the level. I have to use ctrl-alt-del to close the game.


----------



## iscariot

any one run this with 4890s in xfire? How does it rate? Is it possible to run at max settings on 1920x1080 res and still get acceptable frame rates?


----------



## Marin

My K : D is slowly improving (was at .80 when I started).


----------



## Radiix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iscariot*


any one run this with 4890s in xfire? How does it rate? Is it possible to run at max settings on 1920x1080 res and still get acceptable frame rates?


I'm running 4890's, maxed @ 1920x1080. It runs smooth. Average is in the 90's.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


My K : D is slowly improving (was at .80 when I started).




I'm at 0.0000000000000000000000000000001 K







since the first impression of BFBC2 is: GODDAMN IDIOTS!!!

Isn't there ANYTHING that makes this game good?
No active admin, no dedicated servers with active admins, no autoteam balance?


----------



## Dom_sufc

Ecchi - All the servers are dedicated. All the servers are rented out, and have admins. If there isn't an active one, find another.

Auto balance is a feature, although currently not working properly.

So I see you don't have a rank, does this mean you haven't played much I take it? Perhaps play a few hours before you whinge about it.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


I wish they would open up some more maps for SQDM, the same 4 maps over and over...they need to start up a map blitz, have at least 10-12 maps for each mode.


Find servers that have both Rush and Conquest that way you play all the maps, also does the overclock server use the new maps?


----------



## trogalicious

Quick question about platinum stars: I'm getting close with the m60/tank/knives/nades (not the tube). Is it 9 golds and then the 10th is the platinum, or do you get the 10th gold, and the next award is the platinum?

Side note, I've played medic for the past 4 days and wound up with 7 golds on that much hated M60. I hate getting it with it and it's ridiculously overpowered. That said, it's a love/hate relationship. I can't get enough of using it.. it's like a death ray.. or throwing out a rabid bear with a chainsaw towards the enemy. Point, shoot, death.

*edit: *According to google, it looks like it's 9 golds then the next is the platinum star.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Ecchi - All the servers are dedicated. All the servers are rented out, and have admins. If there isn't an active one, find another.

Auto balance is a feature, although currently not working properly.

So I see you don't have a rank, does this mean you haven't played much I take it? Perhaps play a few hours before you whinge about it.


I have now played non-stop since I last posted and this game is a POS.
Helis can only fly at jumping height and the game play is meant to favor infantry ONLY so this is a CoD game with a vehicle disguised as a helicopter.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


Quick question about platinum stars: I'm getting close with the m60/tank/knives/nades (not the tube). Is it 9 golds and then the 10th is the platinum, or do you get the 10th gold, and the next award is the platinum?

Side note, I've played medic for the past 4 days and wound up with 7 golds on that much hated M60. I hate getting it with it and it's ridiculously overpowered. That said, it's a love/hate relationship. I can't get enough of using it.. it's like a death ray.. or throwing out a rabid bear with a chainsaw towards the enemy. Point, shoot, death.

*edit: *According to google, it looks like it's 9 golds then the next is the platinum star.


Yeah I have felt that through my pierced body that everyone that is medic choose that class just to rush and act offensive instead of actually being a support unit since it's main mission is to be in the front spawn killing people on the map with the large bridge and I'm referring to the other side, the side that has ONE way out and that is open for snipers and M60 users...


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Yeah I have felt that through my pierced body that everyone that is medic choose that class just to rush and act offensive instead of actually being a support unit since it's main mission is to be in the front spawn killing people on the map with the large bridge and I'm referring to the other side, the side that has ONE way out and that is open for snipers and M60 users...


First: uh, what?







I'm not sure I understand _at all _what you're saying.

Second: Not everyone that is medic does that, there are some that you'll run into, sure.. but not all. If you're talking about the round you played earlier where your team was backed into the spawn, why didn't you just leave? There are objectives that were apparently ignored and squads that weren't working as squads. Is it the fault of the game or the player on that one?

You apparently spawned into some noob team that was refusing to cap flags and probably all sniping... and not doing a good job of it by the screenshot you posted.

I'm not sure why there is such hate for the game versus CoD. It's much more like the infantry only version of BF2 to me, as opposed to a Call of Duty series. This was never advertised as a bf2 sequel and there's no need for helo's to climb any higher than they do. Otherwise, you'd be complaining about some noob jerk helo that was 7 miles up in the air, spamming flags and killing me because the AA isn't powerful enough.

The game is balanced. The players of BC2 have to play the game as it is meant to be played, or the team will suffer. Sorry you spawned into nubville, but the game isn't a POS... that team you were on was.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


First: uh, what?







I'm not sure I understand _at all _what you're saying.

Second: Not everyone that is medic does that, there are some that you'll run into, sure.. but not all. If you're talking about the round you played earlier where your team was backed into the spawn, why didn't you just leave? There are objectives that were apparently ignored and squads that weren't working as squads. Is it the fault of the game or the player on that one?

You apparently spawned into some noob team that was refusing to cap flags and probably all sniping... and not doing a good job of it by the screenshot you posted.

I'm not sure why there is such hate for the game versus CoD. It's much more like the infantry only version of BF2 to me, as opposed to a Call of Duty series. This was never advertised as a bf2 sequel and there's no need for helo's to climb any higher than they do. Otherwise, you'd be complaining about some noob jerk helo that was 7 miles up in the air, spamming flags and killing me because the AA isn't powerful enough.

The game is balanced. The players of BC2 have to play the game as it is meant to be played, or the team will suffer. Sorry you spawned into nubville, but the game isn't a POS... that team you were on was.


I left the server right after I took the print screen since I knew what was going to happen round after round.

Maybe I'm just not ready to downgrade from Desert Combat yet.


----------



## BreakDown

this is not related to anything, but, i have the m1 grand, and i only own bad company two and have registered on battlefield heroes, which is free.


----------



## BradleyW

level 7 crashes up on loading it? SP mode.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


level 7 crashes up on loading it? SP mode.


Update probably ruined it. Start the map through level select and you should be good.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Update probably ruined it. Start the map through level select and you should be good.


Sadly, i tried it and it did not work. Level 6 and so on all load fine.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Sadly, i tried it and it did not work. Level 6 and so on all load fine.

Try a reinstall / delete the beta.

The game acted a little buggy until i deleted the beta.


----------



## aFreak

mhm.. i hadnt been playing for like the last few weeks. been busy =[ My stats are slowly increasing. i started with like a .4 KD cause i was getting use to the game.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


mhm.. i hadnt been playing for like the last few weeks. been busy =[ My stats are slowly increasing. i started with like a .4 KD cause i was getting use to the game.


... and that's just the thing. With a new game, you get used to new game play, mechanics, weapons and associated hitboxes. As long as you don't go 100% Rambo, your KDR should keep climbing.... however; if you get addicted to the stars, your KDR might suffer at being forced to use the different weapons effectively.

I know my KDR dropped a bit when I was working on the submachine guns. Thankfully I adapted my gameplay to each weapon and rolled with it.

Glad you enjoying the game.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Find servers that have both Rush and Conquest that way you play all the maps, also does the overclock server use the new maps?


Yes they do.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


Side note, I've played medic for the past 4 days and wound up with 7 golds on that much hated M60. I hate getting it with it and it's ridiculously overpowered. That said, it's a love/hate relationship. I can't get enough of using it.. it's like a death ray.. or throwing out a rabid bear with a chainsaw towards the enemy. Point, shoot, death.


I've stopped using the medic kit because of how overpowered it was. That and the fact that my team and squad are often not aggressive enough so I find myself deep in enemy territory without anyone to revive.

You should try hardcore mode, less people spamming the M60.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


You should try hardcore mode, less people spamming the M60.


 Hardcore is all I play. It helps other folks die easier so I can get my squad revived.

I figure, I'll get the platinum.. and then aim for another platinum weapon from a different kit.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
Hardcore is all I play. It helps other folks die easier so I can get my squad revived.

I figure, I'll get the platinum.. and then aim for another platinum weapon from a different kit.

oops sorry for some reason I thought you were complaining about M60 spamming


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
oops sorry for some reason I thought you were complaining about M60 spamming









I catch the spamming of M60s on either type. I was just saying that after a few days of playing medic (not necessarily spamming either) that it's easy to pull in loads of golds on that gun... simply because it _is_ overpowered.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


I catch the spamming of M60s on either type. I was just saying that after a few days of playing medic (not necessarily spamming either) that it's easy to pull in loads of golds on that gun... simply because it _is _overpowered.


I still hope it gets nerfed but after i get platinum on it


----------



## Chaos Assasson

ive been playing a little hardcore lately and have noticed that the m60 is massively op in hardcore like literally 2 bullets and your dead.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


ive been playing a little hardcore lately and have noticed that the m60 is massively op in hardcore like literally 2 bullets and your dead.


Well, in all fairness, those bullets _are_ coming from a machine gun.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


ive been playing a little hardcore lately and have noticed that the m60 is massively op in hardcore like literally 2 bullets and your dead.


How many 7.62mm bullets do you think a person can take? Sorry, I know it's the old balance versus realism argument, but frankly, it's amusing to see people complain about being killed by 'only' two bullets.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


ive been playing a little hardcore lately and have noticed that the m60 is massively op in hardcore like literally 2 bullets and your dead.


Yes but assault rifles are actually useful and are quicker.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


ive been playing a little hardcore lately and have noticed that the m60 is massively op in hardcore like literally 2 bullets and your dead.


agreed..just finished a match where some guy used the m60 and just camped out. he went 47-6


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *srsparky32*


agreed..just finished a match where some guy used the m60 and just camped out. he went 47-6


I've seen it also this guy had over 60 kills and only 5 deaths that's the thing teams are sometimes nothing but medics when assault should be more sought after when ground pounding...


----------



## chronostorm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


ive been playing a little hardcore lately and have noticed that the m60 is massively op in hardcore like literally 2 bullets and your dead.


actually, if a medic has magnum rounds and you don't have extra armor, 2 bullets from the m60 and you're dead in non-hardcore


----------



## Radiix

DICE's Bad Company 2 high resolution map overview










You can get the rest here


----------



## gtarmanrob

hell yeah, thats my new favourite map. only thing its, its just as, even if not more depenedant on the attacking team having a good assault that Isla Innocentes.

i played it for the first time yesterday, that island to the right is the attacking spawn. great sniping opportunity yeah? true, but the team wasnt great at sniping and no one wanted to rush forward, so those of us that did either got mopped up on the island, or sniped along the way, coz our snipers sucked.

imo that map needs to be 'rushed', as the mode implies.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
hell yeah, thats my new favourite map. only thing its, its just as, even if not more depenedant on the attacking team having a good assault that Isla Innocentes.

i played it for the first time yesterday, that island to the right is the attacking spawn. great sniping opportunity yeah? true, but the team wasnt great at sniping and no one wanted to rush forward, so those of us that did either got mopped up on the island, or sniped along the way, coz our snipers sucked.

imo that map needs to be 'rushed', as the mode implies.

Yeah rushing is even more imperative than on other maps, the first 2 stages of this map are huge, you have to take advantage of that.
Besides unless the attack really sucks, there isn't much to snipe. You don't need to get on the beach to watch for incoming boats since they automatically appear on the map when the enemy disembarks.


----------



## thiru

I discovered something rather annoying today: when your team sucks, on rush you tell yourself "they'll do better in defense/offense".
On Conquest, do yourself a favor and exit :/

Honestly though, this team was the dumbest ever. We had twice as many kills as them but they were ALL (and by ALL I mean everyone but me and 2 others out of 16) camping. Not just snipers, medics and assaults too. Not just near the main base, even the ones *in enemy territory* were camping.
Dumbest. Team. Ever.


----------



## trogalicious

so has anyone started accumulating kills for the garand yet? I've golded everything, platinum'd the m60, and I'm working towards other platinums... but can't get that godforsaken VIP unlock garbage gun to register kills anywhere.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


so has anyone started accumulating kills for the garand yet? I've golded everything, platinum'd the m60, and I'm working towards other platinums... but can't get that godforsaken VIP unlock garbage gun to register kills anywhere.


I stopped trying to be honest. Not to bad with the M14, but i am horrible with the Garand.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
I stopped trying to be honest. Not to bad with the M14, but i am horrible with the Garand.

I really didn't get on with the sights on those. They don't line up consistently.

It'd be good if you could get the red dot/4x on the M14.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I stopped trying to be honest. Not to bad with the M14, but i am horrible with the Garand.


no no, not whether you've tried it... whether it's recording kills or not.


----------



## Gabkicks

yeah, sometimes i dont get dog tags for knife kills.... one time i got 5 knife kills within a few seconds, and only got 2 dog tags... and then something similar happened today. Or maybe i am crazy.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Garand doesnt record kills for me either. not sure if it will count towards that badge though.


----------



## MrDeodorant

I just got the game, and I'm going to try the multiplayer tomorrow when my bandwidth improves (stupid peak usage times). Does OCN have a server? If I'm going to be mocked for my ineptness, I'd rather have it come from people I might have heard of, so that I can hold grudges.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


I just got the game, and I'm going to try the multiplayer tomorrow when my bandwidth improves (stupid peak usage times). Does OCN have a server? If I'm going to be mocked for my ineptness, I'd rather have it come from people I might have heard of, so that I can hold grudges.


search "overclock" in the server search option within multiplayer mode


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


search "overclock" in the server search option within multiplayer mode










Makes sense. Hopefully my ping to it won't be awful.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


I just got the game, and I'm going to try the multiplayer tomorrow when my bandwidth improves (stupid peak usage times). Does OCN have a server? If I'm going to be mocked for my ineptness, I'd rather have it come from people I might have heard of, so that I can hold grudges.


lol i think they do yeah.

word of advice from me is dont spawn camp when im playing, my team or not







last night i was playing on Isla Innocentes, and the enemy team set up camping positions over-looking our spawn, so as soon as we spawned we were under about 6 or 7 different lots of sniper fire. its not fun. so i switched teams, as a sniper, and mortared 1 position, getting a 6-kill teamkill in one go, then shot a couple of others before i was kicked.

they deserved it all.

then when i re-joined the server later, they were at it again, so it though F it, our team finally had the smarts to go around and while they were busy camping our spawn, we planted the charges, ended up winning the whole map coz of their poor tactics.

moral of the story - dont spawn camp when you see Doctor Gonzo in the field


----------



## MrDeodorant

I'm the kind of guy who'd join the spawn-camped team just for the thrill of breaking out.

What are the different game modes? I get Squad Deathmatch, but I don't really know what Rush and everything are, and googling them just brings up people ranting or raving about their favourite gametypes.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

rush is an assault type game where you have to plant bombs at 2 sites there is between 3-5 sets of plant sites depending on the map and the attackers have a 100 ticket limit while the defenders have unlimited. and every successful destroying of the pair of mcomm stations results in i believe 50-70 tickets gained for the attackers.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Rush is definitely my favorite mode!


----------



## Chaos Assasson

conquest is a territories like mode with 2 spawn points and 4 flags/territories with each team having i believe 125 tickets a piece


----------



## gtarmanrob

Rush and Conquest are the main ones, with Squad Rush and Squad Deathmatch there too, but they are more competitive.

Rush and Conquest each have their highs and lows, but imo Rush is much more fun. Conquest can get real slow and boring if 1 team is dominating, and its even worse if your team camps, coz the maps are so big, you need people around you all the time.

Rush is usually fast-paced and action packed, maps are smaller. but is relies a LOT more on teamwork, and unless you work as a team, you wont win.

i never swap teams when my team is losing, like a lot of people do, but on occasion i will if the losing team im on is losing coz noobs arnt working together, just camping out and going for kills.

Rush is NOT deathmatch and it pisses me off when people treat it like it is.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
Garand doesnt record kills for me either. not sure if it will count towards that badge though.

It does count. The garand is the only weapon I don't have a gold in... or platinum.. etc. It counts towards the "all bronze medals" and the "all bronze weapons" insignias. Kinda pisses me off that they haven't sorted that out yet.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


It does count. The garand is the only weapon I don't have a gold in... or platinum.. etc. It counts towards the "all bronze medals" and the "all bronze weapons" insignias. Kinda pisses me off that they haven't sorted that out yet.


Same its the only one i have left to do


----------



## gtarmanrob

spewin. that guns been cursed from the start.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Turns out I like Squad Deathmatch most of all. I wish the OCN server ran it.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


Turns out I like Squad Deathmatch most of all. I wish the OCN server ran it.


Maybe we could turn the HC server into a squad squaddeathmatch or squad rush server. There's never enough people in it to play a proper conquest game anyway.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
Turns out I like Squad Deathmatch most of all. I wish the OCN server ran it.

You played well the round before this one







can't find the screen though...
I was getting annoyed, damn servers with hardcore in the name then when you get in it's not


















Anyway, Is it just me or are everyones stats not updating since yesterday?


----------



## MrDeodorant

Ah, I was wondering who lolcano was! Yeah, I collected three ace pins yesterday, but I also came out embarrassingly poorly a number of times. I'm very hit-and-miss (although it seems like hitting and missing is exactly the defining dichotomy of BC2, doesn't it?)

The last game, though, with just USFORCES and I against four (later just three) opponents... I came out of that with more pins than I'd ever seen, and the ace pin. I'm afraid I was rather rude to the fourth player, though. Three people were playing as a block, so I can understand why they wouldn't want to switch, but the fourth guy should have. Whoever you are, sorry I was rude, but come on.



My win/loss is awful. I'm always on the losing team. I wonder if that's my fault?


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


Ah, I was wondering who lolcano was! Yeah, I collected three ace pins yesterday, but I also came out embarrassingly poorly a number of times. I'm very hit-and-miss (although it seems like hitting and missing is exactly the defining dichotomy of BC2, doesn't it?)

The last game, though, with just USFORCES and I against four (later just three) opponents... I came out of that with more pins than I'd ever seen, and the ace pin. I'm afraid I was rather rude to the fourth player, though. Three people were playing as a block, so I can understand why they wouldn't want to switch, but the fourth guy should have. Whoever you are, sorry I was rude, but come on.



My win/loss is awful. I'm always on the losing team. I wonder if that's my fault?


Defenders usually lose all the time.

Name WinsLossW/L Ratio
Attacker99119.00
Defender5910.05

Nice W/L ratio isn't it for Defender









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


Anyway, Is it just me or are everyones stats not updating since yesterday?


Statverse hasn't for 3 days for me. Use http://bfbcs.com/ - Better stats too.


----------



## USFORCES

Look a wookie parade!


----------



## nikolauska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Maybe we could turn the HC server into a squad squaddeathmatch or squad rush server. There's never enough people in it to play a proper conquest game anyway.


I always wanted to try those gamemodes but haven't found any good squad with me.

btw. thiru, why did your name disappeared from my BC2 friends list?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Look a wookie parade!











Oh that's funny! I have the same Gillie suit. Picks up a lot of leaves and twigs.


----------



## Kevlo

lol is it bad that i have to wait either for a job or for my b-day to get this game lol.....damn college sucking out money...







i really really want this game.....is it really that good though?


----------



## olli3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kevlo* 
lol is it bad that i have to wait either for a job or for my b-day to get this game lol.....damn college sucking out money...







i really really want this game.....is it really that good though?

Yeah its definitely worth getting this game. Its a really nice balance between shooting and tactics if you ask me. Some games are too aim based etc but this hits the spot







Add the squad system into it which works brilliant imo, and a ranking system, and its very very addictive!


----------



## BreakDown

do you guys have the issue where sometimes the smoke bomb for the assault does not work? there are some surfaces where it will not work, and its really annoying


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
do you guys have the issue where sometimes the smoke bomb for the assault does not work? there are some surfaces where it will not work, and its really annoying

Possibly related, but I get dud 40mm grenades aswell. Can you actually see the 40mm smoke on the floor after?


----------



## Higgins

I was playing on a server last night, and to my surprise my squad worked together. There was an assault/engineer, a sniper, and two medics. We were always together and completely rolled the other team. T'was extremely fun.









Reminded me of BF2 a little bit. Servers are able to enforce rules and kick people (like kicking if not in a squad) which will decrease the amount of people lone-wolfing it in respectable servers and hopefully not make this such a rare occurrence.


----------



## Sturz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


do you guys have the issue where sometimes the smoke bomb for the assault does not work? there are some surfaces where it will not work, and its really annoying


I haven't played yet, but the same thing occured in BF2.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Possibly related, but I get dud 40mm grenades aswell. Can you actually see the 40mm smoke on the floor after?


no. you see the smoke trail of the smoke granade when launched, but not the actuall smoke cloud it should be doing, it just does not happen.

for example, the tropical map, the one with the lighthouse. on the third set of mcoms, at A, the somke granades just go through the walls and they do not work, not inside or outside

and im not sure what makes it not to work. if it is on some surfaces (like sand or watever) or is it random? will it will work at some places and not on others and i just have to find them out... or is it the gun itself?

is this a known glitch for DICE? or should i contact them on the ea formus and infrom?

knowing this would help.

its really annoying.


----------



## BradleyW

what the hell??? this update makes every game show up as HC server and even HC servers are not HC anymore. HC servers now have crosshair and takes 2 shot sniper kills. This has destroyed the game!


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
what the hell??? this update makes every game show up as HC server and even HC servers are not HC anymore. HC servers now have crosshair and takes 2 shot sniper kills. This has destroyed the game!

Perhaps Admins haven't changed it back to HC yet... Especially seen as it never mentioned cross hairs.

Although 2 shots for a sniper on HC would be funny.


----------



## exileschild

Server Filter options are as follows, perhaps you filtered wrong?

check mark = look for

X = don't look for

empty box = look for both


----------



## Radiix

10.4a Catalyst drivers have been updated to support the fix for long loading times with ATI 4xxx and under

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles...-a-Hotfix.aspx


----------



## Gabkicks

those drivers gave me bad stuttering/crashing problems, so i went back to official 10.3


----------



## BradleyW

Well the update has made some HC servers need 2 shot sniper and some are just 1 shot as normal. This game will be uninstalled now thanks for this update.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Well the update has made some HC servers need 2 shot sniper and some are just 1 shot as normal. This game will be uninstalled now thanks for this update.


lol.

How is that even logical... A HC server is a HC server. They don't differ. Perhaps you shot someone at extreme range, whom had body armour. Damage lessens over range, and there is an increase in HC players health. This may be what you're experiencing.


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Well the update has made some HC servers need 2 shot sniper and some are just 1 shot as normal. This game will be uninstalled now thanks for this update.


Perhaps it was this change they made?

Quote:



Decreased the range of Bolt Action Sniper and Pump Shotgun Slug rounds when using Magnum Ammo for better Kit Balance, especially in Hardcore.

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...changes.aspx##


Try not using magnum ammo and see if anything changes.

Also, its not the servers, hardcore is hardcore, perhaps you joined a non-hardcore server (could have joined on a map change where they swapped it or something).


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


lol.

How is that even logical... A HC server is a HC server. They don't differ. Perhaps you shot someone at extreme range, whom had body armour. Damage lessens over range, and there is an increase in HC players health. This may be what you're experiencing.


i got a shot at almost every player at close and mid range with the sniper. It's as thought it was not hardcore. Ive tried many servers. This update has killed the game for me.


----------



## Dom_sufc

If this is true, it may actually be good news (for me). Hardcore was always a sniper-fest because it's one shot kill.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


i got a shot at almost every player at close and mid range with the sniper. It's as thought it was not hardcore. Ive tried many servers. This update has killed the game for me.


I loaded into a server that was labeled Hardcore about an hour ago. It had crosshairs.

Soooo, thing is..

crosshairs =/= hardcore.

It'll be fine BradleyW, don't go running off just yet. Give it a few hours for all of the servers to reset/update everything before you curl up in the fetal position.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


it'll be fine bradleyw, don't go running off just yet. Give it a few hours for all of the servers to reset/update everything before you curl up in the fetal position.


Haha


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
I loaded into a server that was labeled Hardcore about an hour ago. It had crosshairs.

Soooo, thing is..

crosshairs =/= hardcore.

It'll be fine BradleyW, don't go running off just yet. Give it a few hours for all of the servers to reset/update everything before you curl up in the fetal position.

But i run from problems.....


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
But i run from problems.....

It'll be fixed. This is another game by DICE/EA. I spent over 1500 hours in BF2 and saw AA missiles that would chase themselves, vodniks that could float through the air, and people driving jeeps inside of buildings. All were problems. All were fixed. You'll be running from (in my opinion) one of the most enjoyable FPS games I've played in the last decade.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


I loaded into a server that was labeled Hardcore about an hour ago. It had crosshairs.

Soooo, thing is..

crosshairs =/= hardcore.

It'll be fine BradleyW, don't go running off just yet. Give it a few hours for all of the servers to reset/update everything before you curl up in the fetal position.


They've basically labelled any server with any non "normal" settings as hardcore:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bazajaytee*

If any of these settings exist a server will display as Hardcore.
isHardcore = true
infoFriendlyFire = true
infoAutoBalance = false
infoKillCam = false
infoMiniMap = false
infoCrosshair = false
info3DSpotting = false
infoMiniMapSpotting = false
info3PersonVehicleCameras = false



Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


It'll be fixed. This is another game by DICE/EA. I spent over 1500 hours in BF2 and saw AA missiles that would chase themselves, vodniks that could float through the air, and people driving jeeps inside of buildings. All were problems. All were fixed. You'll be running from (in my opinion) one of the most enjoyable FPS games I've played in the last decade.


lol looks like it's gonna get entertaining








You're right though, they're gonna keep tinkering with the balance issues.


----------



## BradleyW

They need to fix stuff quick. (sits in a corner and waits)


----------



## olli3

What were they thinking when they decided to label every server with any setting modified a hardcore server? I like to play with killcam off, and so now that is labelled as hardcore? Wow.

If they feel the need to narrow down the filter options rather than just letting us have control over the game that we want to play then they should at least have default/custom/hardcore options or something.

How does a team of...god knows how many designers not realise that this was a stupid idea.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olli3* 
What were they thinking when they decided to label every server with any setting modified a hardcore server? I like to play with killcam off, and so now that is labelled as hardcore? Wow.

If they feel the need to narrow down the filter options rather than just letting us have control over the game that we want to play then they should at least have default/custom/hardcore options or something.

How does a team of...god knows how many designers not realise that this was a stupid idea.

They wanted to cater to the "normal" population and wanted them to have the safest environment.
Screw the rest.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


What were they thinking when they decided to label every server with any setting modified a hardcore server? I like to play with killcam off, and so now that is labelled as hardcore? Wow.

If they feel the need to narrow down the filter options rather than just letting us have control over the game that we want to play then they should at least have default/custom/hardcore options or something.

How does a team of...god knows how many designers not realise that this was a stupid idea.


I still think its a good idea, they will improve on this more making it better agian.


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


I still think its a good idea, they will improve on this more making it better agian.


Yeah having filters is a good idea, the bit I don't understand is games that are over a decade old managed to have server filters that worked fine, and today with all this new technology and money around, we seem to be going backwards with game design, creating something as simple as a filter incorrectly.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


the bit I don't understand is games that are over a decade old managed to have server filters that worked fine, and today with all this new technology and money around, we seem to be going backwards with game design, creating something as simple as a filter incorrectly.


I'd be willing to bet that the games you played 10 years ago weren't console ports either.

They'll fix the filter. How many patches were there for BF2? One as recently as a year ago on a game that has been out since what 2005 and was last patched in September of 09?


----------



## losttsol

Just to change the subject, I recently unlocked the M416 Assault Rifle. This gun is leaps and bounds better than all of the others up to this point. No wonder I saw myself getting shot with this thing so much by higher level players. Highly recommended.


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


I'd be willing to bet that the games you played 10 years ago weren't console ports either.

They'll fix the filter. How many patches were there for BF2? One as recently as a year ago on a game that has been out since what 2005 and was last patched in September of 09?


It doesn't matter that it is a port, just because a game is on a console doesn't mean all logic goes out the window. I'm just complaining about bad decision making, not to do with the work needed to get anything done.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


Just to change the subject, I recently unlocked the M416 Assault Rifle. This gun is leaps and bounds better than all of the others up to this point. No wonder I saw myself getting shot with this thing so much by higher level players. Highly recommended.


and it recently got damage reduced in the latest update I think? Was by far the best when I last used it anyway







I never play assault though so didn't use it too much.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


Just to change the subject, I recently unlocked the M416 Assault Rifle. This gun is leaps and bounds better than all of the others up to this point. No wonder I saw myself getting shot with this thing so much by higher level players. Highly recommended.


I haven't tried it since the patch but I still prefer the AN-94 even above the 416. It's effectively a burst fire sniper rifle.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


It doesn't matter that it is a port, just because a game is on a console doesn't mean all logic goes out the window. I'm just complaining about bad decision making, not to do with the work needed to get anything done.


I'm not saying that logic goes out the window. What I'm saying is that games that were developed 10 years ago for PC only had one goal... PC gaming. Now the guys that develop these games are catering to at least three platforms, PC, xbox, and the ps3. Should they code the PC version to where something is more applicable for that platform? Absolutely so. We are in agreement there. What I'm saying is that you can't compare a 10 year old PC-based game against a current multi-platform game... it's apples to oranges in my opinion.


----------



## PowerTrip

Anyone here experience some major cheating last night with _aimbotters_ in *punkbuster* servers?

I was getting lit up from accross a map and I was ducking behind hills and in the brush, still getting hit, even when i had a recon suit on.


----------



## GeforceGTS

I noticed I was getting killed with AN-94 a lot more last night..

It felt like it was taking a few more shots to kill people with the PP-2000 too







I read somewhere else on here earlier that health has been increased in HC? Is that true?

Oh and this is why I love the M2 btw


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


Anyone here experience some major cheating last night with _aimbotters_ in *punkbuster* servers?

I was getting lit up from accross a map and I was ducking behind hills and in the brush, still getting hit, even when i had a recon suit on.


Were they all headshots? did they have ridiculous KDRs? If not, they might just be really good. I'm kinda tired of that accusation because I hear it a little too much. I don't think I've ran into a single hacker in the almost 200 hours of gametime I've had. Also, if you're sniping in the hills... players catch on to the bullet trails and make a point to kill snipers.

not. everyone. that. kills. you. is. a. hacker.


----------



## Sast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


I noticed I was getting killed with AN-94 a lot more last night..

It felt like it was taking a few more shots to kill people with the PP-2000 too







I read somewhere else on here earlier that health has been increased in HC? Is that true?

Oh and this is why I love the M2 btw












PP-2000 has had it's damage reduced, and indeed health has been increased in HC.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sast*


PP-2000 has had it's damage reduced, and indeed health has been increased in HC.


Well that sucks. Pretty much just killed my class right there







I've been using only the PP-2000 for a while now and I love it but this may force me to change, I noticed last night when I turn a corner and get the first shot on a medic then he fires a single bullet or two and I drop dead, I thought it was just me or lag because they usually die from the first burst, guess not.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


Were they all headshots? did they have ridiculous KDRs? If not, they might just be really good. I'm kinda tired of that accusation because I hear it a little too much. I don't think I've ran into a single hacker in the almost 200 hours of gametime I've had. Also, if you're sniping in the hills... players catch on to the bullet trails and make a point to kill snipers.

not. everyone. that. kills. you. is. a. hacker.


This.

I got kicked from two servers yesterday for apparently cheating. It's unreal how much grown men can rage over a game.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


I got kicked from two servers yesterday for apparently cheating. It's unreal how much grown men can rage over a game.


I had half a clan start to rage for killing them. I mean, I get it.. you guys pooled your money and leased this server. Good job and thanks for the server, now read the EA TOS about admin abuse, etc. It doesn't mean that I'm not gonna shoot you if you stand in the middle of the street, perfectly still, with a submachine gun, from 2 flags back. Bah.

Yeah, they nerfed the pp2000 which is sad, but it seems like the krinkov (hopefully my next platinum) is much more effective now.


----------



## olli3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
Well that sucks. Pretty much just killed my class right there







I've been using only the PP-2000 for a while now and I love it but this may force me to change, I noticed last night when I turn a corner and get the first shot on a medic then he fires a single bullet or two and I drop dead, I thought it was just me or lag because they usually die from the first burst, guess not.

It does kinda suck, its the gun I mainly used too. I think the reason they said they did it is that they increased the range on nearly all guns, and since the PP-2000 is pretty accurate, they had to reduce damage to balance this out. Of course, by doing this, it makes the gun worse at short range, which is what I use it for most of the time lol.

I did pretty well with the uzi last night though, I kinda rejected it before in favour of the PP-2000, but its actually really good!


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
Just to change the subject, I recently unlocked the M416 Assault Rifle. This gun is leaps and bounds better than all of the others up to this point. No wonder I saw myself getting shot with this thing so much by higher level players. Highly recommended.

It's the best full auto assault rifle, no doubt about it. Now if I could just get used to the burst fire of the AN-94


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PowerTrip* 
Anyone here experience some major cheating last night with _aimbotters_ in *punkbuster* servers?

I was getting lit up from accross a map and I was ducking behind hills and in the brush, still getting hit, even when i had a recon suit on.

Are you sure you hadn't been spotted? The little orange triangle is very convenient for keeping an eye on people.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
Are you sure you hadn't been spotted? The little orange triangle is very convenient for keeping an eye on people.

lol yeah that's probably what happened. Everyone shoots at spotted snipers.
I laugh whenever I spot an enemy and every player in a 50 yard radius starts shooting at him


----------



## SimpleTech

Gawh.. could the servers be any more laggy? Trying to knife somewhat is hilarious, it shows the blood and sound.. yet I get no kill. LOVE IT!

Anyone else hate it when you die and get additional points only to realize *IT DOESN'T GET ADDED TO YOUR FINAL SCORE*.

/rant


----------



## Esseff

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
It's the best full auto assault rifle, no doubt about it. Now if I could just get used to the burst fire of the AN-94










Just wait till you get used to the AN-94







It's absolutely amazing.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Esseff*


Just wait till you get used to the AN-94







It's absolutely amazing.


100% agreed. It took only 15 hours to platinum that thing out. 
(AN-94 + red dot + magnum ammo) ≥ (M60 + red dot + magnum ammo)

although, with that said, I've been sniping with the aks-74u for the past few days. SMG's are MUCH more effective now post-patch.


----------



## Sast

I was on a score of ~55-6 a few days ago, team was easily winning - and what popped up in the chat?

"SAST, stop stacking points and help your team"

I wouldn't of minded if we were losing but they were on the 1st base still ( I was defending )


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sast*


I was on a score of ~55-6 a few days ago, team was easily winning - and what popped up in the chat?

"SAST, stop stacking points and help your team"

I wouldn't of minded if we were losing but they were on the 1st base still ( I was defending )


I know right. I hardly EVER snipe, but last night was playing a HC Conquest round on laguna presa. My squad rolled out, capped all three bases while the other team was sniping from their main. After killing a handful of the actual attackers on the other side, my buddy crawled up on the rock above the waterfall and was camping. We were up 2:1 on a ticket count and when I died, I joined him. Within 2 minutes, we both saw "you useless snipers on the rock... bla bla bla" comments coming through.

Of course, the complainers were 0/0 and 0 points.... oddly... sniping from our main. They were mad that my buddy and I were getting kills AND points.


----------



## Sast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


I know right. I hardly EVER snipe, but last night was playing a HC Conquest round on laguna presa. My squad rolled out, capped all three bases while the other team was sniping from their main. After killing a handful of the actual attackers on the other side, my buddy crawled up on the rock above the waterfall and was camping. We were up 2:1 on a ticket count and when I died, I joined him. Within 2 minutes, we both saw "you useless snipers on the rock... bla bla bla" comments coming through.

Of course, the complainers were 0/0 and 0 points.... oddly... sniping from our main. They were mad that my buddy and I were getting kills AND points.


It's annoying as hell isn't it? It's a mixture of jealousy and/or sucking at the game.

Somebody is having a bad game and gets killed by you constantly they will usually snap and go into a rage ( I was one of those people in my teenage days







) or it's people who are getting killed by the other team yet you are kicking some serious butt, they can't take the fact you are playing better so again they go into a rage.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sast*


It's annoying as hell isn't it? It's a mixture of jealousy and/or sucking at the game.


THIS is the biggest problem with BC2. I think there are far too many folks that think this game plays like BF2/MW2. It doesn't... but they can't adapt and understand that there are differences they will have to overcome.

Meh. I had this moron call me a hack last night because he was standing perfectly still right on a flag and didn't have enough sense to take cover after I had shot him once with the krinkov, but let me continue shooting until he died.

"Turn off your botz Trog" he said. I fired back with "Noob chat filter enabled, I can't read your whines until you rank up."


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sast* 
I was on a score of ~55-6 a few days ago, team was easily winning - and what popped up in the chat?

"SAST, stop stacking points and help your team"

I wouldn't of minded if we were losing but they were on the 1st base still ( I was defending )

Ugh. Defending is funny. On the one hand, I've seen people blatantly ignore MCOM alerts. On the other hand, the attackers have limited tickets, and killing them all *is the only way for the defenders to win*.


----------



## Higgins

Two problems since the patch. One, all my favorites/history were grayed out so i was unable to join ANY of the servers i frequent including both OCN servers. Second, whenever i would click 'ready' to spawn, the game would freeze for half a second and then un-click the 'ready' button. I finally quit because i couldn't freaking spawn.

Anyone else have those problems?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Two problems since the patch. One, all my favorites/history were grayed out so i was unable to join ANY of the servers i frequent including both OCN servers. Second, whenever i would click 'ready' to spawn, the game would freeze for half a second and then un-click the 'ready' button. I finally quit because i couldn't freaking spawn.

Anyone else have those problems?


Yeah, I've had both of the same issues. My history/favorites have a handful of grayed out options... and then there's the spawn lag. It's odd. In the death cam or whatever it is, you can see everything freeze as your countdown completes and you spawn.

I REALLY wish they would tone down the "you're invincible for a few seconds post spawn" thing too... at least if they're spawning on a squad mate. In the deployment is fine if it's being camped, but I hate it when I demolish someone a second before their buddy spawns on me and mows me down.. even though I've knifed them and emptied my SMG into their freshly spawned gut.


----------



## MrDeodorant

The thing with that is that it's applying your search preferences to your list of servers. If you have it set to disregard empty and full servers, for example, the OCN servers will be greyed out most of the time. Similarly, if you have it set to look for EA servers (for some strange reason), just about everything will be greyed out.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


The thing with that is that it's applying your search preferences to your list of servers. If you have it set to disregard empty and full servers, for example, the OCN servers will be greyed out most of the time. Similarly, if you have it set to look for EA servers (for some strange reason), just about everything will be greyed out.


I'll try resetting my search options next time i play, but the spawn glitch made it impossible to spawn.

Unless DICE fixes these game-breaking bugs soon, i can see a lot of players (including myself) walking away.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I'll try resetting my search options next time i play, but the spawn glitch made it impossible to spawn.

Unless DICE fixes these game-breaking bugs soon, i can see a lot of players (including myself) walking away.


I don't get where it came from / why it wasn't detected before they released the patch. I get the 15 second initial spawn, but when the game lags like it does after the round has started and you're (hopefully) spawning on your squad.. there's no reason for it.


----------



## MrDeodorant




----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


[IMG.]http://i39.tinypic.com/2v2tyl2.jpg[/IMG]


lol I only have 5 of those


----------



## Sin100

I got my vet gun!







and it sucks


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


lol I only have 5 of those











We played an ad-hoc 'knives only' game for a while on the OCN server one time. It was great. Need to rank a class up? Doesn't matter, they all play the same when the knives come out.


----------



## grunion

Seems like my FPS is capped with my NV set up, single player, vsync off in game and NVCP.

Any ideas?


----------



## MrDeodorant

Read through any .ini files. Sometimes the frame limits are coded in there.


----------



## olli3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
I REALLY wish they would tone down the "you're invincible for a few seconds post spawn" thing too... at least if they're spawning on a squad mate. In the deployment is fine if it's being camped, but I hate it when I demolish someone a second before their buddy spawns on me and mows me down.. even though I've knifed them and emptied my SMG into their freshly spawned gut.

Yeah this is one of my major issues with this game. It happens far too often! You have a camera of your squad mate at the spawn screen so you can easily see if he's in combat or not, so why have invincibility at spawn? If you spawn on a grenade then that's your own fault lol.

They should have some kind of system where you can't spawn on a squad mate if they are X distance from an enemy or do it via line of sight like spawning in left4dead is, that would work better if you ask me, at least then you could never actually see an enemy spawn, would help for immersion too lol.

Oh and I almost forgot the invincible after being revived as well, that's plain stupid...

and there should be a do not revive button on the death screen, sometimes I wan't to change kit or know I'm just going to die if revived and some noob point hunting medic comes along with his defibs and nets me a nice 5+ deaths in a row before I punch my monitor and rage quit. lmao.


----------



## MrDeodorant

I frequently spawn in only to get mowed down by machine gunners. How long is the invulnerability? And you don't get to watch your squadmate in some servers; I think it's tied to killcams.

I think invulnerability should only apply if you spawn into your base. If you want to spawn on a teammate, you're accepting the risk.


----------



## olli3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


I frequently spawn in only to get mowed down by machine gunners. How long is the invulnerability? And you don't get to watch your squadmate in some servers; I think it's tied to killcams.

I think invulnerability should only apply if you spawn into your base. If you want to spawn on a teammate, you're accepting the risk.


Ahh my bad, I always play on servers with killcam on so I assumed it was always like that.

I think the invulnerability is about 1 second. Doesn't sound long but it also takes only 1 second to get a kill!

I agree though, by squad spawn you are accepting the risk, with the pay off that you don't have to walk half a mile


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


Ahh my bad, I always play on servers with killcam on so I assumed it was always like that.

I think the invulnerability is about 1 second. Doesn't sound long but it also takes only 1 second to get a kill!

I agree though, by squad spawn you are accepting the risk, with the pay off that you don't have to walk half a mile










Agreed.
One second sounds right, but I've noticed that if you shoot before the second is over, the invulnerability seems to last longer. I've emptied clips onto guys who've just spawned, and that takes a couple of seconds.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


I got my vet gun!







and it sucks










I like the Garand. Just felt better than the M14 for some reason.


----------



## ignite

I actually still never used the 'rank' guns. I just stick to the regular kit guns. I really should get started on some shotgun action though.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Am I just sucking lately or did the G3 get more than just a .5 damage nerf? I seem not longer be able to get many kills with this weapon and the accuracy feels lessened. But maybe I am just making it all up in my head?


----------



## Cryptedvick

this last patch really messed up knifing.
I managed to sneak in behind 4 guys. knifed the first guy, tried knifing the 2nd guy 3 (three) times and he didn't die, knifed the guy next to him twice he also didn't die and he turned around and killed me. WTH? out of 4 guys, I only managed to knife ONE. I was behind them, none of them saw me. they ware right next to me when I tried knifing them ...
wth is this?


----------



## olli3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
this last patch really messed up knifing.
I managed to sneak in behind 4 guys. knifed the first guy, tried knifing the 2nd guy 3 (three) times and he didn't die, knifed the guy next to him twice he also didn't die and he turned around and killed me. WTH? out of 4 guys, I only managed to knife ONE. I was behind them, none of them saw me. they ware right next to me when I tried knifing them ...
wth is this?

Yeah same thing always happens to me, I have officially given up knifing people now because it fails 80% of the time. Most of the time on my screen it registers the hit (as in, plays the sound of a hit etc), but then they turn around and stab me in the face.









Weird thing is, I do quite often get kills with seemingly impossible knife attempts. One of my favourites that happened the other day - I was behind someone and tried to knife them, but they sprinted around the corner and into the building next to us. The knife had 'locked' onto him and followed him through the wall, and I got the kill as he doubled back and went past the window! If only it worked like that all the time


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
this last patch really messed up knifing.
I managed to sneak in behind 4 guys. knifed the first guy, tried knifing the 2nd guy 3 (three) times and he didn't die, knifed the guy next to him twice he also didn't die and he turned around and killed me. WTH? out of 4 guys, I only managed to knife ONE. I was behind them, none of them saw me. they ware right next to me when I tried knifing them ...
wth is this?

Same.

There is a weird delay (server lag?) between the time it hits the guy, blood shows, sound of knife, and then the kill.

70% all of my knife kills haven't registered and I end up being the one knifed. *[email protected]&@$#!!!


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
this last patch really messed up knifing.
I managed to sneak in behind 4 guys. knifed the first guy, tried knifing the 2nd guy 3 (three) times and he didn't die, knifed the guy next to him twice he also didn't die and he turned around and killed me. WTH? out of 4 guys, I only managed to knife ONE. I was behind them, none of them saw me. they ware right next to me when I tried knifing them ...
wth is this?

That's why I shoot first and knife later.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olli3* 
Yeah same thing always happens to me, I have officially given up knifing people now because it fails 80% of the time. Most of the time on my screen it registers the hit (as in, plays the sound of a hit etc), but then they turn around and stab me in the face.









Weird thing is, I do quite often get kills with seemingly impossible knife attempts. One of my favourites that happened the other day - I was behind someone and tried to knife them, but they sprinted around the corner and into the building next to us. The knife had 'locked' onto him and followed him through the wall, and I got the kill as he doubled back and went past the window! If only it worked like that all the time










Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimpleTech* 
Same.

There is a weird delay (server lag?) between the time it hits the guy, blood shows, sound of knife, and then the kill.

70% all of my knife kills haven't registered and I end up being the one knifed. *[email protected]&@$#!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust* 
That's why I shoot first and knife later.

this kinda sucks.
it wasn't like this before this last update.
also,







YouTube- Battlefield:BC2 Knife Fail is a video I just uploaded to utube with a couple of unregistered knifings.
the first one is 110% fail, second one is even worse.


----------



## Dilyn

Just bought my key for this game from OCN. Can't wait to get started playing. Looks like just the game I've been waiting for!!!


----------



## MrDeodorant

I keep hearing about an OCN tournament. What's the deal?


----------



## wildfire99

ive noticed the knifing thing too, to make things worse my lachesis's middle mouse button only works 50% of the time.


----------



## nikolauska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


I keep hearing about an OCN tournament. What's the deal?


http://www.overclock.net/organize-ga...ey-thread.html


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Just bought my key for this game from OCN. Can't wait to get started playing. Looks like just the game I've been waiting for!!!


Let me know your game name, so I can shoot you in da face









I am Blo0d3ath!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Let me know your game name, so I can shoot you in da face









I am Blo0d3ath!


I went from downloading at 500 kb/s to 50 kb/s.
15 minutes left to 1.5 hours









Sad panda I is.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I went from downloading at 500 kb/s to 50 kb/s.
15 minutes left to 1.5 hours









Sad panda I is.


In due time








Make sure you add #GHF# to your server list. I have been in that clan for a while now.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
In due time








Make sure you add #GHF# to your server list. I have been in that clan for a while now.

Request sent








My name is Dilyn. Original, eh?


----------



## grunion

Is SLI scaling just bad ATM?


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Is SLI scaling just bad ATM?


Isn't it always :\\


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Is SLI scaling just bad ATM?


Nivida Is still having problems with SLI whilest ATI seem to have fixed the problmes with c/f for this game


----------



## MrDeodorant

Can anyone tell me what the spotting scope actually does? I can't figure it out.


----------



## BreakDown

it auto spots the enemy when you put the croshair on it for a small time. but only work for softcore. basically, you can spot without pressing Q.


----------



## not available

so when does 1943 come out? or did it get canceled or something


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *not available*


so when does 1943 come out? or did it get canceled or something


No one really knows. It says this summer, but I wouldn't count on it. I don't really care either. BC2 is awesome and they could switch resources from 1943 PC to a new project like Battlefield 3.


----------



## Microsis

Bringing 1943 to the PC was (and I suppose still is) a waste of time and effort.

Who would choose to play that over BC2? When it comes to gaming, price difference is really a non-issue.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
Bringing 1943 to the PC was (and I suppose still is) a waste of time and effort.

Who would choose to play that over BC2? When it comes to gaming, price difference is really a non-issue.

Dunno, when I played it on Xbox, it was a lot of fun. A very different type of game and flying was especially fun. I could see it being popular.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Bringing 1943 to the PC was (and I suppose still is) a waste of time and effort.

Who would choose to play that over BC2? When it comes to gaming, price difference is really a non-issue.


Because they are pulling another cash cow move..

Port 1943, fix it up a little, impress some PC gamers.. Make profit

Have that profit go towards BF3...

1943 PC never gets a patch or anything after release...

They did the same thing with BF:V(minus a patch or two) and BF2.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Because they are pulling another cash cow move..

Port 1943, fix it up a little, impress some PC gamers.. Make profit

Have that profit go towards BF3...

1943 PC never gets a patch or anything after release...

They did the same thing with BF:V(minus a patch or two) and BF2.


If that's what it takes to make BF3 everything that BF2 was (one of the best tactical FPS's and a game still popular after nearly 5 years), sign me up.


----------



## wildfire99

new avatar


----------



## BradleyW

I am looking forward for the 1943 version.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I am looking forward for the 1943 version.


Got it on ps3, its umm crud in my opinion =/


----------



## Kavourdoukos

I got it for pc.Is there any overclock.net clan to join?


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kavourdoukos* 
I got it for pc.Is there any overclock.net clan to join?

Just add [OCN] to your tag, and you're in


----------



## MrDeodorant

Where can I get actual up-to-date weapon statistics for the rocket launchers? When I play as an engineer, I save my rockets for vehicles, walls, and occasional long-range shots that my SMG isn't capable of, in that order. I have all the rockets unlocked, but I've been using the RPG-7. It's described as an anti-tank rocket, and I don't care for the guided rocket unless I need to shoot down a helicopter or I need to nail an untagged tank from across the map.

Are there stat differences between the different rockets? Does the RPG have better damage against vehicles than the CG, or is that just flavour text?


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


Where can I get actual up-to-date weapon statistics for the rocket launchers? When I play as an engineer, I save my rockets for vehicles, walls, and occasional long-range shots that my SMG isn't capable of, in that order. I have all the rockets unlocked, but I've been using the RPG-7. It's described as an anti-tank rocket, and I don't care for the guided rocket unless I need to shoot down a helicopter or I need to nail an untagged tank from across the map.

Are there stat differences between the different rockets? Does the RPG have better damage against vehicles than the CG, or is that just flavour text?


Weapon stats.

RPG-7+tracer dart and AT4 are better against tanks, they can kill a tank in 2 hits in the back or sides.
I usually pick the RPG because I always get sniped or killed by the tank's machine gun.

edit: btw you haven't added me on steam.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


Where can I get actual up-to-date weapon statistics for the rocket launchers? When I play as an engineer, I save my rockets for vehicles, walls, and occasional long-range shots that my SMG isn't capable of, in that order. I have all the rockets unlocked, but I've been using the RPG-7. It's described as an anti-tank rocket, and I don't care for the guided rocket unless I need to shoot down a helicopter or I need to nail an untagged tank from across the map.

Are there stat differences between the different rockets? Does the RPG have better damage against vehicles than the CG, or is that just flavour text?


Flavor text mostly, Ive yet to see the one that say it tracks tracers actall trace...


----------



## metroidfreak

Just recently picked up this game for the PC. Gotta say i love it. Haven't even started the single player game. Multi-player is good enough for me so far!


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


Flavor text mostly, Ive yet to see the one that say *it tracks tracers actall trace*...


Read the webpage I linked to.
And I didn't understand the bolded part...


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


Flavor text mostly, Ive yet to see the one that say it tracks tracers actall trace...


Then you may be doing it wrong. They all track tracers, don't they? I've had no problems with it.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


Then you may be doing it wrong. They all track tracers, don't they? I've had no problems with it.


The M136 AT4 doesn't track tracers, it's wired so it goes where you point the rocket launcher at.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


The M136 AT4 doesn't track tracers, it's wired so it goes where you point the rocket launcher at.


Someone had hinted in another thread that it could track tracers, but yeah, I thought it sounded weird.

Let me ask you something: in the control setup, you can assign a button to 'Laser', as basically your fifth item. What does that do? I've never found a use for it.

Edit: yes, I have added you on Steam, but I still haven't been in contact with Marin or the other person.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


Someone had hinted in another thread that it could track tracers, but yeah, I thought it sounded weird.

Let me ask you something: in the control setup, you can assign a button to 'Laser', as basically your fifth item. What does that do? I've never found a use for it.

Edit: yes, I have added you on Steam, but I still haven't been in contact with Marin or the other person.


Oh cool I didn't see you.
I have no idea what that button is for. Maybe for helicopters or tanks, I don't use them much so I wouldn't know. I've never seen anyone or anything with a laser though


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Oh cool I didn't see you.
I have no idea what that button is for. Maybe for helicopters or tanks, I don't use them much so I wouldn't know. I've never seen anyone or anything with a laser though










One of the chopper for the game has a built in tracer gun for the gunners :L


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


One of the chopper for the game has a built in tracer gun for the gunners :L


All choppers have that if you equip the vehicle secondary weapon... You sure it's built-in? and equiped by pressing 5?


----------



## aFreak

boo im getting kicked from servers because of punkbuster update stuff.


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


boo im getting kicked from servers because of punkbuster update stuff.


Do you know how to update PunkBuster?

http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php
.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


boo im getting kicked from servers because of punkbuster update stuff.


Its also in here http://www.overclock.net/video-games...-problems.html


----------



## loop0001

i just wish i could play the multiplayer.. serial key never works, cant contact EA [email protected]#[email protected]#, when i patch the game it says i have the wrong disc when there's only one disc..

bah..

other than that single player rocked and funny as crap. love how the weapons work and sound is perfect


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aFreak*


boo im getting kicked from servers because of punkbuster update stuff.


I get this. Try going into a server near the bottom of the list.


----------



## Radiix

Client R8 / Server 112 coming soon

Quote:

Changelog:

Server - Some potential sources for lag/rubberbanding have been eliminated
Server - The old reserved slots has been replaced by a kick-on-demand system like in BF2
Server - Log file for server admins: all remote admin interface commands/events are logged
Server - Log file for server admins: major server events + all chat messages are logged
Server - Idle kick is controllable
Server - Profanity filter can be disabled
Server - Teamkill-kick system is controllable
Server - Ticket counts and bleed rate are controllable per-level
Server - Infantry only mode available per-level
Server - Initial spawn delay and respawn delay are adjustable
Server - Server description can be up to 400 characters, and use "|" for line breaks
Server - Banlist can contain up to 10.000 entries
Server - reduced latency in packet handling

Admin Interface - fixed the player.onKill spam that occasionally happened
Admin Interface - ensured that player.onJoin events always report the player name
Admin Interface - events triggered when people spawn
Admin Interface - much more info on kills
Admin Interface - detailed stats are reported at end-of-round

Gameplay - Various minor level bugfixes
Gameplay - Helicopter handling has been tweaked
Gameplay - Weapon tweaks have been implemented based on PC public feedback
Gameplay - Fixed technical hang when a crate was armed outside of the combat area
Gameplay - "Victory is near" message was shown for the wrong team on ValparaÃ*so, this has been fixed
Gameplay - Countermeasures can be fired when driving a helicopter
Gameplay - The brightness of the pilot view in the Russian helicopter has been reduced
Gameplay - Advanced Spotting scope works better
Gameplay - Knifing people in the back works again (we backed out the change that we had done for Server R11)

Server Browser - Servers are sorted into 3 categories: Normal, Modified, Hardcore depending on their settings
Server Browser â€" Added support for retrieving update progress
Server Browser - Now refreshes information
Server Browser - Join queue system when attempting to join a full server
Server Browser - all settings are automatically saved between sessions
Server Browser - Pings are sent via an alternate mechanism, which should work for non-Administrator users as well

Client - Fixed DX9 issue, which likely caused graphics glitches and perhaps crashes
Client - Fixed some crashes
Client - Toggle/hold crouch is user controllable
Client - Toggle/hold zoom is user controllable
Client - Vsync bugfixed for DX10/DX11
Client - Rewritten how settings are written to disk; this should reduce/eliminate the spawn lag
Client - Fixed bug where a player could join a server before the stats has been downloaded causing faulty stats in "EOR- unlock progression"-screen
Client - New chat system allows chatting when dead (but not during end of round) and keeps a 100 lines log
Client - Improved Play Now functionality
Client - Removed K/D ratio and Skill Level filters in the leaderboards
Client - Any points you get while being dead will be added to your score
Client - Reduced negative mouse acceleration
Client - More informative disconnection/kick reasons
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...er-r12-qa.html


----------



## Sast

Ooh some nice changes there - especially the points added while dead! I like!


----------



## Leon777

I smell a whole lot of win here


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Server - The old reserved slots has been replaced by a kick-on-demand system like in BF2


I'll have to remember to avoid clan servers, then.

Quote:



Server - Log file for server admins: major server events + all chat messages are logged
Server - Idle kick is controllable
Server - Profanity filter can be disabled
Server - Teamkill-kick system is controllable
Server - Ticket counts and bleed rate are controllable per-level
Server - Infantry only mode available per-level
Server - Initial spawn delay and respawn delay are adjustable

Admin Interface - much more info on kills
Admin Interface - detailed stats are reported at end-of-round

Gameplay - Helicopter handling has been tweaked


Yay!

Quote:



Gameplay - Weapon tweaks have been implemented based on PC public feedback


Oh boy. This could go either way.

Quote:



Gameplay - Countermeasures can be fired when driving a helicopter
Gameplay - The brightness of the pilot view in the Russian helicopter has been reduced
Gameplay - Advanced Spotting scope works better
Gameplay - Knifing people in the back works again (we backed out the change that we had done for Server R11)

Server Browser - Servers are sorted into 3 categories: Normal, Modified, Hardcore depending on their settings

Server Browser - Now refreshes information
Server Browser - Join queue system when attempting to join a full server
Server Browser - all settings are automatically saved between sessions


Yay!

Quote:



Client - Toggle/hold crouch is user controllable
Client - Toggle/hold zoom is user controllable


FINALLY!

Quote:



Client - New chat system allows chatting when dead (but not during end of round) and keeps a 100 lines log

Client - Any points you get while being dead will be added to your score
Client - Reduced negative mouse acceleration


Yay!

Overall, I'm strongly in favour of this update.


----------



## thiru

Have they published the weapons tweak yet?

Lots of good things here, too many to comment all









edit: lol I never noticed that the knife glitch was only for knifing from behind (that's what they named it in the patch log), I guess that's why you can try to knife a guy 10 times and then when he turns around he knifes you in one try


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Have they published the weapons tweak yet?

Lots of good things here, too many to comment all









edit: lol I never noticed that the knife glitch was only for knifing from behind (that's what they named it in the patch log), I guess that's why you can try to knife a guy 10 times and then when he turns around he knifes you in one try










I ran into it for the first time last night. A guy was machinegunning through a window, and I ran up and knifed him. And again. And a third time. Then I shot him in the head, because he still hadn't noticed me (and he was, incredibly, still firing his machine gun). I've had knifings that didn't kill people before, but that was the first time I'd seen it so blatant.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


I ran into it for the first time last night. A guy was machinegunning through a window, and I ran up and knifed him. And again. And a third time. Then I shot him in the head, because he still hadn't noticed me (and he was, incredibly, still firing his machine gun). I've had knifings that didn't kill people before, but that was the first time I'd seen it so blatant.


Once Yakubo tried to knife me, it took him more than half a dozen tries. I was loling in the in-game chat


----------



## thiru

My god.... I just stumbled upon the worst Bad Company 2 spamming ever.

3 players of the same clan were on the server. 2 were assaults. The 3rd one was an anti-tank and basically had an unlimited supply of RPGs.
Now that in itself is controllable. But no, spamming rockets wasn't enough, heck, camping wasn't enough; this guy has brought RPG whoring to a whole new level: he kept shooting rockets at choke points: doors, windows, openings in fences/walls.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


My god.... I just stumbled upon the worst Bad Company 2 spamming ever.

3 players of the same clan were on the server. 2 were assaults. The 3rd one was an anti-tank and basically had an unlimited supply of RPGs.
Now that in itself is controllable. But no, spamming rockets wasn't enough, heck, camping wasn't enough; this guy has brought RPG whoring to a whole new level: he kept shooting rockets at choke points: doors, windows, openings in fences/walls.


Didn't he eventually run out of doors, windows, and fences/wall?


----------



## The Mad Mule

Many of those changes should have been implemented a lot sooner, but it's better late than never, and it shows that they've been listening directly to user feedback.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


Didn't he eventually run out of doors, windows, and fences/wall?


Nah once he took out the wall that was in his way, he shot at the interior walls, they don't get destroyed. Heck he even destroyed the walls on both sides of a house so he could shoot through it.


----------



## Dilyn

for toggles!!!


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 







for toggles!!!

Toggles are one of those things that should be considered absolutely mandatory. Why on Earth did they think they'd know better than I do how I'll interact with the game? It's not just them; remember voice communication in Borderlands? I've never heard so many coughs, sneezes, and snacking!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
Toggles are one of those things that should be considered absolutely mandatory. Why on Earth did they think they'd know better than I do how I'll interact with the game? It's not just them; remember voice communication in Borderlands? I've never heard so many coughs, sneezes, and snacking!

Toggles are my best friend. I was really annoyed when I saw that they didn't have any. Glad they've finally put those in.
Their timing is especially nice as well. As soon as I get my computer back, I'm greeted with a nice update


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Toggles are my best friend. I was really annoyed when I saw that they didn't have any. Glad they've finally put those in.
Their timing is especially nice as well. As soon as I get my computer back, I'm greeted with a nice update









It's definitely nice that we've got all these updates before the OCN tournament begins.


----------



## Higgins

Looks like i'll finally get into BC2 again after this patch. I haven't played in a good couple weeks.


----------



## gtarmanrob

patch sounds good. havnt played this game for a while, work away. everytime i play it it consumes my day so im saving it for some real free time.


----------



## thiru

I hope they will have one key for crouch and one key for crouch toggle. I like having options


----------



## =JLumbs=

Sounds awesome wicked when will it get released???


----------



## thiru

Today I had my first graphical glitches and crash :/
I also had a low FPS, but it turned out to be some invisible process taking 30% of my CPU... no idea what it is, I'm running a virus scan now but it seems to have stopped.


----------



## losttsol

When you get stars for your weapons, do they get better stats? I mean do the bars go up?


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


When you get stars for your weapons, do they get better stats? I mean do the bars go up?


No.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


When you get stars for your weapons, do they get better stats? I mean do the bars go up?


Nope they're just for bragging rights. Not that I would brag about certain platinum stars I have







(I got killed by a level 50 Carlnoob today... man that's full of fail...)


----------



## losttsol

Ok thanks, but that sucks.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *losttsol* 
Ok thanks, but that sucks.

BC2 is not an RPG...


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
BC2 is not an RPG...

But it has RPG's...


----------



## RainMan420

Having issues enabling v-sync in BC2 w/ 5850. I have it enabled in CCC and in-game settings but it still goes up to 100FPS with massive screen tearing. Anyone got a fix for this?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


But it has RPG's...










See what you did thar









Is there a way to select which DX version to use? Not seeing an option in the graphics menu.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
See what you did thar









Is there a way to select which DX version to use? Not seeing an option in the graphics menu.

You have to edit the settings.ini in your BFBC2 folder which is in My Documents.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


You have to edit the settings.ini in your BFBC2 folder which is in My Documents.


I figured just as much.

It was probably set at 9, which would explain why I get FPS' in the fifties when maxing everything out


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I figured just as much.

It was probably set at 9, which would explain why I get FPS' in the fifties when maxing everything out









Get Gossamer's Config launcher. Makes things like that very easy to change.

http://www.fileplanet.com/210430/210...Launcher-v3.00


----------



## Dilyn

Joining noob servers isn't fun. I didn't know that a noob was a person who was rank 33 and just rocket spammed every second.

So ya. I joined another server and my K







ratio wasn't AS terrible. I even went up to Rank 2


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Joining noob servers isn't fun. I didn't know that a noob was a person who was rank 33 and just rocket spammed every second.

So ya. I joined another server and my K







ratio wasn't AS terrible. I even went up to Rank 2










It sucks when people are doing that. Add leon777 Il give you some games







Then youll see what a gamer is







:L


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


It sucks when people are doing that. Add leon777 Il give you some games







Then youll see what a gamer is







:L


This game is a much different pace than MW2. I've noticed that if you camp, you're screwed.
And if you run in the open, you're screwed.
And if you don't look behind you, you're screwed.

And if you don't... ya.

This game is much different. Must. Not. Rage. Quit.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


This game is a much different pace than MW2. I've noticed that if you camp, you're screwed.
And if you run in the open, you're screwed.
And if you don't look behind you, you're screwed.

And if you don't... ya.

This game is much different. Must. Not. Rage. Quit. 










Haha ull get used to it


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


This game is a much different pace than MW2. I've noticed that if you camp, you're screwed.
And if you run in the open, you're screwed.
And if you don't look behind you, you're screwed.

And if you don't... ya.

This game is much different. Must. Not. Rage. Quit. 










It's all about knowing where to look and where to go


----------



## Dilyn

Also, knifing is much slower than in MW2.


----------



## RainMan420

true, there is like a split second lag when you knife, that's why you need to be a split second FASTER!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RainMan420*


true, there is like a split second lag when you knife, that's why you need to be a split second FASTER!










Hahaha oh yes.

It's funny. Some guy was knifing me like, four times. I was like what is that noise...
Turn around like OHAI *knife*
He was pissed


----------



## RainMan420

haha "what is that noise"... same exact thing happen to me last night, only I ended up landing a .45 "headshot", the game is seriously addicting..nothing better than jumping 180 degrees and landing a shot in mid air!


----------



## wildfire99

i like the knife lag, it gives you time to dodge. its made for some epic knife fights between me and other guys.


----------



## Dilyn

Ya except all the other guys do when I try it is whip out their machine guns. They never play along


----------



## CorpussStalker

Can you guys login today?
having trouble here in Ireland, my brother who lives 200miles away cant login either!


----------



## thiru

I read in another thread that it's because they're updating the servers.


----------



## Leon777

yes EA is updating it server today so you wont be able to log in utill they are down, should only take a couple of hours at most... but this is EA were talking about :L


----------



## thiru

Spawn lag fix
wish I'd found this earlier :/
works for me.


----------



## Pipesafa

People some suggestions for a dedicated servers different of Gameservers?

I just look about Gossamer's Config Launcher v3.00, whit that i dont have any risk to get banned from Steam or BFBC2?


----------



## thiru

Last I checked, Gossamer's Config launcher lets you customize video settings before launching the game. There's nothing to ban for.


----------



## BradleyW

I was expecting much more from this game.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I was expecting much more from this game.


Can you list some examples?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Spawn lag fix
wish I'd found this earlier :/
works for me.


Rep+

I had been waiting for the new patch to fix that issue, but apparently it has to do with AV. Now i'll have to juggle FO3, GTA4, and BC2. Life is good.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Just wondering if anyone knows if this is a lame admin ban or PB Ban?










It's different to when I've been kicked/banned by admins


----------



## Leon777

Lame Admin lol You should be happy to be called a haxor







Its a compliment!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
Lame Admin lol You should be happy to be called a haxor







Its a compliment!

lol, I guess so









Just gets annoying when you are enjoying the game and playing well then BAM back to main menu







Most the time I don't think the admin thinks I'm cheating, they just rage ban when losing.

I was only using the UZI while half of them were camping snipers and the rest medics on Laguna presa


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
lol, I guess so









Just gets annoying when you are enjoying the game and playing well then BAM back to main menu







Most the time I don't think the admin thinks I'm cheating, they just rage ban when losing.

I was only using the UZI while half of them were camping snipers and the rest medics on Laguna presa









Haha aye that true :L and win!


----------



## Dilyn

Anybody free at 3 PM EST to help me hone my skills get some skills?


----------



## CorpussStalker

Just getting into this game, my best round so far









If I knew what time that was GMT I would probably play with you


----------



## Choggs396

BC2 keeps crashing on me, BSOD a few times......... this happens in NO OTHER game I have. I'm running the latest drivers and updates. The game is really fun when it actually works. What a joke though, seriously.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Choggs396* 
BC2 keeps crashing on me, BSOD a few times......... this happens in NO OTHER game I have. I'm running the latest drivers and updates. The game is really fun when it actually works. What a joke though, seriously.

Not one crash for me or anyone I know, maybe it you


----------



## downlinx

hmm, still waiting for new update, i cant wait.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker* 
Not one crash for me or anyone I know, maybe it you









Yeah, maybe it me...







I'm doing something wrong where all my games work except for this one. Maybe it all these people, too. Great skills of deduction, though.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Choggs396* 
Yeah, maybe it me...







I'm doing something wrong where all my games work except for this one. Maybe it all these people, too. Great skills of deduction, though.

Stretch and yawn at you








Go dry your eyes somewhere else and not on me, poor baby!


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Choggs396* 
Yeah, maybe it me...







I'm doing something wrong where all my games work except for this one. Maybe it all these people, too. Great skills of deduction, though.

Hmmm well its not hardware related, or sotware related by the looks of it... Werid


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker* 
Stretch and yawn at you








Go dry your eyes somewhere else and not on me, poor baby!

Pointing out an issue =/= crying.

Pointing out how childish and unhelpful you were =/= crying.

Telling someone they're crying for doing such is childish and immature, and way overdone. Nice job. Now grow up.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


Pointing out an issue =/= crying.

Pointing out how childish and unhelpful you were =/= crying.

Telling someone they're crying for doing such is childish and immature, and way overdone. Nice job. Now grow up.


It might help being on Windows 7. You'd be able to tell if it was a driver crash that way. Drivers don't cause BSOD's, only recovery messages. That would give you a good idea of whether it's software or hardware related.

It's damn hard to BSOD Windows 7, especially since they upgraded the way drivers communicate with the hardware and OS. I've never had a BSOD that wasn't overclocking/hardware related.

But, im'a guess you need Windows XP for some reason as I can think of no other good reason to keep it apart from compatibility!


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


Pointing out an issue =/= crying.

Pointing out how childish and unhelpful you were =/= crying.

Telling someone they're crying for doing such is childish and immature, and way overdone. Nice job. Now grow up.


Pointing out what a load of nonsensical BS you have just typed/priceless


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


Pointing out what a load of nonsensical BS you have just typed/priceless










Come on, dude. His game is crashing. Trying to figure out why is not crying about it.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


It might help being on Windows 7. You'd be able to tell if it was a driver crash that way. Drivers don't cause BSOD's, only recovery messages. That would give you a good idea of whether it's software or hardware related.

It's damn hard to BSOD Windows 7, especially since they upgraded the way drivers communicate with the hardware and OS. I've never had a BSOD that wasn't overclocking/hardware related.

But, im'a guess you need Windows XP for some reason as I can think of no other good reason to keep it apart from compatibility!


Thanks for your input. EDIT: This is actually on my other rig. (Q6600/EVGA 780i/8800GTX SLI). I changed my sig rig back now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


Pointing out what a load of nonsensical BS you have just typed/priceless










It makes perfect sense. Stop and actually think. I don't know why you continue to post here when all you're doing is in insulting and flaming. _That_ is nonsensical.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Right, I apologies
My grandmother died Monday and you got on the venting side of it, sorry about that.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


Right, I apologies
My grandmother died Monday and you got on the venting side of it, sorry about that.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker* 
Just getting into this game, my best round so far









If I knew what time that was GMT I would probably play with you










GMT?!
Five hours ahead of me mate.
That's like, eight PM for you


----------



## MrDeodorant

All times should be listed with their GMT time zone, but nobody ever does it.


----------



## Dilyn

One of my best rounds thus far



























My team that time REALLY knew how to play well together. The snipers were amazing at their job, and I had an assault rifle buddy who was good at watching my back








Just goes to show how much team work is necessary to pull of a win (although we didn't win this round; we won the last round with the second place being something like 36 though







).
This game is much more fun when you start winning.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
One of my best rounds thus far



























My team that time REALLY knew how to play well together. The snipers were amazing at their job, and I had an assault rifle buddy who was good at watching my back








Just goes to show how much team work is necessary to pull of a win (although we didn't win this round; we won the last round with the second place being something like 36 though







).
This game is much more fun when you start winning.

Just wait until you get 19k in one round. I peed a little when it happened to me.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Just wait until you get 19k in one round. I peed a little when it happened to me.









Meh stars and insignias aren't interesting, the day I almost peed myself was when we successfully defended a rush map 14vs18 (during almost the whole game)









(according to my personal stats, defending is harder than attacking in rush)


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
Meh stars and insignias aren't interesting, the day I almost peed myself was when we successfully defended a rush map 14vs18 (during almost the whole game)









(according to my personal stats, defending is harder than attacking in rush)

I think so too. In a lot of maps, it can be hard to predict where any given attack will come from, and there are often infiltrators sneaking in away from the main fighting.


----------



## Radiix

New multiplayer maps coming soon


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radiix*


new multiplayer maps coming soon


Good news!


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


BC2 keeps crashing on me, BSOD a few times......... this happens in NO OTHER game I have. I'm running the latest drivers and updates. The game is really fun when it actually works. What a joke though, seriously.


Sorry to quote myself, but I seem to have localized the the issue. The game only freezes/crashes when running in SLI. I played for a couple hours on a single card with no problems to speak of. Set SLI in the nVidia control panel... went back to the game... and it froze about 15-20 minutes later. Temps are fine (both running @ ~80C max). I even reverted to stock clocks on each card, it still freezes 10-20 minutes into the game. I don't know why it refuses to cooperate in SLI mode for me.... :/


----------



## BradleyW

how did you get 19k in one round???


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


how did you get 19k in one round???


I've had around there before, but the majority came from a 5,000 point weapon achievement and a 10,000 point achievement for having a certain number of weapon achievements or something. It's silly.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Hey guys,

Just got the game yesterday. Any good servers to play on? What are your favorite maps?


----------



## MrDeodorant

This is the thread to bump when you want to get people on the OCN servers. You have to search for Overclock with a capital O to find them (unless that's been patched).


----------



## Gill..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
I've had around there before, but the majority came from a 5,000 point weapon achievement and a 10,000 point achievement for having a certain number of weapon achievements or something. It's silly.


Yup...I've gotten that much a couple times....I don't think it's silly though considering the ranks for me at this point (29), take like 150K points for the next rank.....

on a good match, without bonuses (5K's) - 3K is good, meaning you'd need 50 or so matches for a single up-rank.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gill..* 
Yup...I've gotten that much a couple times....I don't think it's silly though considering the ranks for me at this point (29), take like 150K points for the next rank.....

on a good match, without bonuses (5K's) - 3K is good, meaning you'd need 50 or so matches for a single up-rank.

But it requires 150k points because the system includes huge point bonuses like that. You would only need like 15k points or so to rank up if it didn't. What's the difference? Ranks are silly. Unlocks are especially silly. The good get deadlier, and the bad just get owned harder, which isn't fair to the bad players, but The People want their unlockables and achievements.

I realised I hated unlockables when I found myself literally grinding Medic to get my Red Dot and 4x optics. It's like, there's no actual skill required to get these. You can just drop a health box here or there and wander into mortar strikes for all the game cares. It'll be slow, but you'll get your new kit eventually. That is a grind.

I love the game, but it's silly.


----------



## Gill..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
But it requires 150k points because the system includes huge point bonuses like that. You would only need like 15k points or so to rank up if it didn't. What's the difference? Ranks are silly. Unlocks are especially silly. The good get deadlier, and the bad just get owned harder, which isn't fair to the bad players, but The People want their unlockables and achievements.

I realised I hated unlockables when I found myself literally grinding Medic to get my Red Dot and 4x optics. It's like, there's no actual skill required to get these. You can just drop a health box here or there and wander into mortar strikes for all the game cares. It'll be slow, but you'll get your new kit eventually. That is a grind.

I love the game, but it's silly.

no way, hence my 50 match theory...15K for me without bonuses would take 1 nights worth of gaming (or less)...we can agree to disagree though science dude.....I'd be rank 50ish if that were the case (as would a ton of others)

ps - wandering into mortar strikes takes gall!....


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
But it requires 150k points because the system includes huge point bonuses like that. You would only need like 15k points or so to rank up if it didn't. What's the difference? Ranks are silly. Unlocks are especially silly. The good get deadlier, and the bad just get owned harder, which isn't fair to the bad players, but The People want their unlockables and achievements.

I realised I hated unlockables when I found myself literally grinding Medic to get my Red Dot and 4x optics. It's like, there's no actual skill required to get these. You can just drop a health box here or there and wander into mortar strikes for all the game cares. It'll be slow, but you'll get your new kit eventually. That is a grind.

I love the game, but it's silly.

I got everything unlocked.
Its not that bad IMO. if your good you can own even with the first weapon from any kit.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gill..* 
no way, hence my 50 match theory...15K for me without bonuses would take 1 nights worth of gaming (or less)...we can agree to disagree though science dude.....I'd be rank 50ish if that were the case (as would a ton of others)

ps - wandering into mortar strikes takes gall!....

Well, I guess I may have slowed down lately, but I usually get a rank or two every night or two (some nights I finish one rank and advance all the way through the next, some nights I don't finish the rank I'm on). I can't remember what rank I am now, though (I play as MrDeodorant, so you can look me up if you want).

All I mean is that the amount of points required to gain a rank has been artificially inflated by the expectation that you will occasionally get these massive point surges, and that if you removed the big bonuses, you would logically have to reduce the number of points needed accordingly.


----------



## chatch15117

Anyone have a key for sale? I want to play online







. I'll trade a COD4 key + $10 for a BC2 key


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chatch15117*


Anyone have a key for sale? I want to play online







. I'll trade a COD4 key + $10 for a BC2 key










Check the For Sale>Software section. I've seen several go up, and the guy I bought mine from still has several keys left me thinks.
They're normally running for $35... You MIGHT be able to do that trade


----------



## thiru

Last I checked, there was one key (no DVD) going for $25, if you can find someone with the DVD to install it for you









New random kill: I was looking for a sniper on the second story of a building, he wasn't there, so I knifed the door to get to the balcony.
Weird thing happened, there was the knife animation but the door didn't go down. Instead, I killed the sniper through it









(although I have knifed people through walls before.. this one was funny because I didn't expect it at all)


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Last I checked, there was one key (no DVD) going for $25, if you can find someone with the DVD to install it for you










Can't you just download it through EA's Download Manager?









I think yesterday was a fluke. My K







ratio is anywhere from 0:4 to 5:6


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Can't you just download it through EA's Download Manager?









I think yesterday was a fluke. My K







ratio is anywhere from 0:4 to 5:6









I thought you had to buy it on EA to download it whenever you want.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
I thought you had to buy it on EA to download it whenever you want.

I dunno all I know is that when I bought mine all I had to do was put it into EADM and it downloaded it for me. Maybe it doesn't work that way with retail keys, but one would suspect.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I dunno all I know is that when I bought mine all I had to do was put it into EADM and it downloaded it for me. Maybe it doesn't work that way with retail keys, but one would suspect.

Oh I think I just found the link you're talking about. Yeah I think that could work.


----------



## thiru

Just stumbled on a hacker







. He had the telltale snapping behaviour when you look at him and 100% headshot kills, but he wasn't aggressive enough to be noticed and kept hiding in bushes









I hate hackers.


----------



## Dilyn

In your bases, fraggin' your doods (with smoke grenades)









Man I'm just getting better and better at this.
I think I've finally adjusted from MW2 to BFBC2








Team work is key. I like this game.


----------



## Threefeet

Man it's been so long since I played this game. I have too many good titles to play atm









I just got OCN Vent access so I'll have to reinstall and get back in the game


----------



## hondajt

Last night the hardcore server was full, and no one was on the regular server.

Is it normally that dead? Or do I just need to wait for a weekend?


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hondajt*


Last night the hardcore server was full, and no one was on the regular server.

Is it normally that dead? Or do I just need to wait for a weekend?


Last time I checked, the regular server was hardcore, that might be why. It's also much harder to fill than the 16 player hardcore server.


----------



## hondajt

The 32 man server is hardcore? Well, I played tonight on the 16man, and got slaughtered. I'm not nearly good enough to play with y'all yet.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Anyone with a GTX 4xx having troubles getting the game to start?


----------



## Cryptedvick

this game need serious patching
knifing from behind just doesn't work, if you shoot an RPG and you die right after your missile disappears, same with noobtube and grenade


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
this game need serious patching
knifing from behind just doesn't work, if you shoot an RPG and you die right after your missile disappears, same with noobtube and grenade

Knife is getting fixed next patch. As for problem number two I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
this game need serious patching
knifing from behind just doesn't work, if you shoot an RPG and you die right after your missile disappears, same with noobtube and grenade

So that's why my RPGs never kill anybody


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
this game need serious patching
knifing from behind just doesn't work, if you shoot an RPG and you die right after your missile disappears, same with noobtube and grenade

thats not completely true, if you fire and right after they kill you, your granade/rpg will disapear, but if a second goes by or so, and then they kill you, it does not disapear.

--

today i was playing and the opposing team would plant c4 on the chopper or UAV and destroy the Mcoms.

i didnt mind that much on the beta when people did it, even though it only took 6 c4, because people would have to get into the mcom first to blow it up. but now using the chopper its very hard to take it down before it suicides, and with the uav its nearly impossible.


----------



## Dilyn

My best game BY FAR


















Medic ftw








It was a ridiculous match. Everyone was camping buildings, so whenever some unlikely passerby was dodging buildings, I kept getting kills hahaha. Lots of fun.










I







ed


----------



## Higgins

Any news on the R8 patch?

Last steam update says R7


----------



## Dilyn

It's supposedly coming out later this week. Has been delayed quite a lot... Was supposed to come out last week, then last weekend, now the word is that if it isn't out by tomorrow it'll be late in the weekend.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
It's supposedly coming out later this week. Has been delayed quite a lot... Was supposed to come out last week, then last weekend, now the word is that if it isn't out by tomorrow it'll be late in the weekend.

Rep +

Here's the change log if anyone is interested.

Quote:

DICE has revealed the list of changes to be included with patch R8 and server build R12, due out early next week:
Server - Some potential sources for lag/rubberbanding have been eliminated
Server - The old reserved slots has been replaced by a kick-on-demand system like in BF2
Server - Log file for server admins: all remote admin interface commands/events are logged
Server - Log file for server admins: major server events + all chat messages are logged
Server - Idle kick is controllable
Server - Profanity filter can be disabled
Server - Teamkill-kick system is controllable
Server - Ticket counts and bleed rate are controllable per-level
Server - Infantry only mode available per-level
Server - Initial spawn delay and respawn delay are adjustable
Server - Server description can be up to 400 characters, and use "|" for line breaks
Server - Banlist can contain up to 10.000 entries
Server - reduced latency in packet handling
Admin Interface - fixed the player.onKill spam that occasionally happened
Admin Interface - ensured that player.onJoin events always report the player name
Admin Interface - events triggered when people spawn
Admin Interface - much more info on kills
Admin Interface - detailed stats are reported at end-of-round
Gameplay - Various minor level bugfixes
Gameplay - Helicopter handling has been tweaked
Gameplay - Weapon tweaks have been implemented based on PC public feedback
Gameplay - Fixed technical hang when a crate was armed outside of the combat area
Gameplay - "Victory is near" message was shown for the wrong team on ValparaÃ*so, this has been fixed
Gameplay - Countermeasures can be fired when driving a helicopter
Gameplay - The brightness of the pilot view in the Russian helicopter has been reduced
Gameplay - Advanced Spotting scope works better
Gameplay - Knifing people in the back works again (we backed out the change that we had done for Server R11)
Server Browser - Servers are sorted into 3 categories: Normal, Modified, Hardcore depending on their settings
Server Browser â€" Added support for retrieving update progress
Server Browser - Now refreshes information
Server Browser - Join queue system when attempting to join a full server
Server Browser - all settings are automatically saved between sessions
Server Browser - Pings are sent via an alternate mechanism, which should work for non-Administrator users as well
Client - Fixed DX9 issue, which likely caused graphics glitches and perhaps crashes
Client - Fixed some crashes
Client - Toggle/hold crouch is user controllable
Client - Toggle/hold zoom is user controllable
Client - Vsync bugfixed for DX10/DX11
Client - Rewritten how settings are written to disk; this should reduce/eliminate the spawn lag
Client - Fixed bug where a player could join a server before the stats has been downloaded causing faulty stats in "EOR- unlock progression"-screen
Client - New chat system allows chatting when dead (but not during end of round) and keeps a 100 lines log
Client - Improved Play Now functionality
Client - Removed K/D ratio and Skill Level filters in the leaderboards
Client - Any points you get while being dead will be added to your score
Client - Reduced negative mouse acceleration
Client - More informative disconnection/kick reasons
The client update will be around 500MB.
http://ve3d.ign.com/articles/news/54...-Weeks-Release


----------



## downlinx

ahh, no more fix to the spawn or respawn delay, dang, and i was hoping for the adjustable time limit on this.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *downlinx*


ahh, no more fix to the spawn or respawn delay, dang, and i was hoping for the adjustable time limit on this.


The respawn lag is mostly due to antivirus active scanning things. If you add the BC2 folder in my documents to the exception list, the respawn lag will disappear.


----------



## thiru

I just saw the funniest teamkill

I went behind an enemy tank and suicided myself by shooting a rocket at its back from too close, and while I was dead I saw both drivers get out on each side, and they went behind to see what was going on and one must have been surprised because he shot the other one down


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


I just saw the funniest teamkill

I went behind an enemy tank and suicided myself by shooting a rocket at its back from too close, and while I was dead I saw both drivers get out on each side, and they went behind to see what was going on and one must have been surprised because he shot the other one down










LOL! Good one.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
The respawn lag is mostly due to antivirus active scanning things. If you add the BC2 folder in my documents to the exception list, the respawn lag will disappear.

no this is not the delay i am referring too, they are suppose to come with a server side patch that allows administrators to adjust the respawn time.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *downlinx* 
no this is not the delay i am referring too, they are suppose to come with a server side patch that allows administrators to adjust the respawn time.


You're referring to the spawn delay that is set at 15? Gotcha, yeah that'll be nice when that can be adjusted.


----------



## BreakDown

how do i get my antivirus (avira) to ignore BC2?


----------



## Dilyn

Somewhere in this post mate


----------



## The Mad Mule

Gahhh I'm pretty much all done with finals now. Why can't the patch be released already?!?!


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Somewhere in this post mate









thanks!


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


I just saw the funniest teamkill

I went behind an enemy tank and suicided myself by shooting a rocket at its back from too close, and while I was dead I saw both drivers get out on each side, and they went behind to see what was going on and one must have been surprised because he shot the other one down










Awesome


----------



## t3lancer2006

Have you guys seen the best BC2 montage ever?







YouTube- THE BEST BAD COMPANY 2 MONTAGE EVER! (Not a serious title)


----------



## Dom_sufc

I have taken my BC2 Nick, and Links out of my sig. I have officially stopped playing









Clocked about 70-80 hours in the Retail, and about 50 in the Beta. So it was good fun! Well worth the money.

I kind of lost interest when I got all the unlocks. Oh, apart from the sniper unlocks, which I proudly never maxed


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


I have taken my BC2 Nick, and Links out of my sig. I have officially stopped playing









Clocked about 70-80 hours in the Retail, and about 50 in the Beta. So it was good fun! Well worth the money.

I kind of lost interest when I got all the unlocks. Oh, apart from the sniper unlocks, which I proudly never maxed










I'm 131 hours in and still going strong







. I just wish there were non-laggy servers. Oh to dream...


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


Have you guys seen the best BC2 montage ever? YouTube- THE BEST BAD COMPANY 2 MONTAGE EVER! (Not a serious title)


The guy who made that video should hang himself...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


I have taken my BC2 Nick, and Links out of my sig. I have officially stopped playing









Clocked about 70-80 hours in the Retail, and about 50 in the Beta. So it was good fun! Well worth the money.

I kind of lost interest when I got all the unlocks. Oh, apart from the sniper unlocks, which I proudly never maxed










Aww man


----------



## thiru

This game is really starting to piss me off. From the start I've been lucky because I had none of the problems all of you seem to have (except that English for the Russians doesn't work) and now, either since the maintenance 2 weeks ago or the day I updated my ATI drivers from 10.3 to 10.4, it all went downhill.

Games without lag/freezes/slowmo/whatever (latency always <150) are disappearing fast.... and many others have had problems pop up for no reason in the last 2 weeks, most of them worst than mine.


----------



## Pipesafa

Come on anyone knows about the Update that fixes so many bugs like online friends, Knife, spawn delay and many others. They taking some much long to release that insn't they?


----------



## MrDeodorant

Today, I was called an aimbotter. Apparently, and I quote, 'nobody snipes with shotguns', even if it's the Neostad with sabot rounds.

I am pleased.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
Today, I was called an aimbotter. Apparently, and I quote, 'nobody snipes with shotguns', even if it's the Neostad with sabot rounds.

I am pleased.

Nice









Haven't quite mastered the shotgun slugs, but i've been absolutely destroyed with them. Maybe i'll give em a shot.









EDIT: I absolutely destroyed with the 870 + slugs.. definitely a completely different way of playing.


----------



## Dilyn

I never use shotguns... I always feel that shotgun spreads in games will be larger than they actually are or TOO large to do anything outside of a ten foot radius









What is the effective range of the shotguns? I've got like, three of them unlocked right now iirc. Been wanting to give them a try but most of the way I play seems to require more of the long range weapons. But I can always change play styles


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


Today, I was called an aimbotter. Apparently, and I quote, 'nobody snipes with shotguns', even if it's the Neostad with sabot rounds.

I am pleased.


Hehe, I had that a few times. Deadly weapon combo. Snipers _hate _it


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I never use shotguns... I always feel that shotgun spreads in games will be larger than they actually are or TOO large to do anything outside of a ten foot radius









What is the effective range of the shotguns? I've got like, three of them unlocked right now iirc. Been wanting to give them a try but most of the way I play seems to require more of the long range weapons. But I can always change play styles










I know what you mean. Regular shotgun shells are pretty useless unless the barrel is in the guy's mouth.

Using the slugs is removes the distance limitation while keeping the damage. The 870 combat/2000 are basically like pump action sniper rifles with a 1 shot kill. Lots of people have learned to snipe using the shotgun slugs, so give it a shot.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Five minutes later, the same guy was using the Neostad and sabot rounds.

I don't often call people noobs, but oh man, what a noob. If you see iGenocid (yes, without an e on the end), do me a favour and snipe him with a shotgun.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


Five minutes later, the same guy was using the Neostad and sabot rounds.

I don't often call people noobs, but oh man, what a noob. If you see iGenocid (yes, without an e on the end), do me a favour and snipe him with a shotgun.


What server was he in? I'd have no problem trolling him for a few rounds.


----------



## Cryptedvick

OK this is driving me FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF crazy! 
I was soo in the mood to play some ... hit the game, log in, browse for a nice server, get in the server, a second later it drops back to the main menu telling me that connection to the server has been lost and please check your internet connection ... RIIIIGHT ... this happened .... ELEVEN times. I was about to destroy my keyboard. the whole mood was gone and I was left raging. I FINALLY manage to stay connected to a server just so my nvidia drivers to fail which I didn't notice until I managed to stay connected to another game (after a few more tries) and saw mid 20's fps and general lag. I was about to cry from the anger.

this connection issue happens EVERY time. It wast so bad up until a couple of weeks or so. 
It used to be first one fails then the second one manages to stay connected and I get to play... Now I have to go through this at least 5-6 times EVERY time. 
devs really need to fix this ****!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


OK this is driving me FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF crazy! 
I was soo in the mood to play some ... hit the game, log in, browse for a nice server, get in the server, a second later it drops back to the main menu telling me that connection to the server has been lost and please check your internet connection ... RIIIIGHT ... this happened .... ELEVEN times. I was about to destroy my keyboard. the whole mood was gone and I was left raging. I FINALLY manage to stay connected to a server just so my nvidia drivers to fail which I didn't notice until I managed to stay connected to another game (after a few more tries) and saw mid 20's fps and general lag. I was about to cry from the anger.

this connection issue happens EVERY time. It wast so bad up until a couple of weeks or so. 
It used to be first one fails then the second one manages to stay connected and I get to play... Now I have to go through this at least 5-6 times EVERY time. 
devs really need to fix this ****!


I had that exact problem until i correctly forwarded these ports on my router:

Port: 80 TCP 
Port: 18121 TCP 
Port: 18126 TCP 
Port: 18126 UDP 
Port: 13505 TCP

Almost stopped playing because i couldn't even play, but it's worked perfectly since i did that.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I had that exact problem until i correctly forwarded these ports on my router:

Port: 80 TCP 
Port: 18121 TCP 
Port: 18126 TCP 
Port: 18126 UDP 
Port: 13505 TCP

Almost stopped playing because i couldn't even play, but it's worked perfectly since i did that.


an actual solution to the problem! never crossed my mind that it could be port related (then again I'm a noob at networking). 
Thx for that! Will try it today.







+1


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


an actual solution to the problem! never crossed my mind that it could be port related (then again I'm a noob at networking). 
Thx for that! Will try it today.







+1


----------



## n8t1308

I have tried and tried and tried to get into this server and no matter what I do it just says "this server does not allow server joining"....can someone step by step explain to me how to join this server? thanks in advance...


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *n8t1308* 
I have tried and tried and tried to get into this server and no matter what I do it just says "this server does not allow server joining"....can someone step by step explain to me how to join this server? thanks in advance...

Do you have PB enabled? Ports opened or UPnP enabled?


----------



## n8t1308

Gotta use full terms for me ima noob with this server deal lol. Whats "PB"?


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *n8t1308* 
Gotta use full terms for me ima noob with this server deal lol. Whats "PB"?

PUNK BUSTA!/Buster.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *n8t1308* 
Gotta use full terms for me ima noob with this server deal lol. Whats "PB"?

Punkbuster









My thoughts being maybe wouldn't allow you join because you don't have it enabled. There is a check box to enable/disable it right? I don't have it installed to check.

Although you'd think there'd be a specific message telling you the issue. Have you tried another server?


----------



## n8t1308

how do i enable it? i cant find it in my program files but i have to have it because i play on punkbuster servers all the time.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *n8t1308* 
how do i enable it? i cant find it in my program files but i have to have it because i play on punkbuster servers all the time.

Well I wasn't sure if there was a tick able box ingame. But not to worry, if you play on those servers normally, it should be fine. Forget I mentioned that.

So you are only having trouble with this one server?


----------



## n8t1308

It wont let me join others either.....asks me if i want to run gametracker lite with it and i say yes but it still doesnt work...


----------



## n8t1308

1) Made a profile for gametracker.com then added OCN's ranked 32 man server onto my favorites list....
2)Clicked the "join" button on the server page to start playing....
3)A tab comes up asking if I want to "launch with gametracker lite" and I downloaded it and then pressed "join game server"....
4)now its asking me what application I want to open gametracker lite with, so which one should I choose?


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n8t1308*


1) Made a profile for gametracker.com then added OCN's ranked 32 man server onto my favorites list....
2)Clicked the "join" button on the server page to start playing....
3)A tab comes up asking if I want to "launch with gametracker lite" and I downloaded it and then pressed "join game server"....
4)now its asking me what application I want to open gametracker lite with, so which one should I choose?


I am not familiar with that app, sorry.

Just add the OCN info to your server list manually, in the game files. The text you need to add in should be in one of the OCN Server Threads.

If you don't know how to add a server manually, read this guide. Although it's specifically referring to adding Hardcore Servers, you can obviously omit the part which tells you to copy and paste those in. Saves me explaining it again:

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/66...t-updated.html


----------



## n8t1308

Excellent guide I have the server in my favorites folder now in game. But, of course there is one more problem. I cant get into the server because its grayed out and I cannot even click on it in my folder. A couple of the other servers in my history tab are like that as well but they have been doing that off and on since i got the game. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n8t1308*


Excellent guide I have the server in my favorites folder now in game. But, of course there is one more problem. I cant get into the server because its grayed out and I cannot even click on it in my folder. A couple of the other servers in my history tab are like that as well but they have been doing that off and on since i got the game. Any suggestions?


God, have they still not fixed the Favourites/History yet! (I don't play anymore). There's an ongoing bug/feature where they don't show more than 6 or so servers in either of those tabs.

To get around this, try putting the desired server at the front of your list, in the setting file. I remember having some success with this, although I didn't pay alot of attention.

And thanks for the compliment about the guide


----------



## B-Con

Quote:


Originally Posted by *n8t1308* 
Excellent guide I have the server in my favorites folder now in game. But, of course there is one more problem. I cant get into the server because its grayed out and I cannot even click on it in my folder. A couple of the other servers in my history tab are like that as well but they have been doing that off and on since i got the game. Any suggestions?

Are any of the boxes checked in the server browser's filter? Reset the filter so that all boxes are empty, and see if that solves your grayed out problem.
.


----------



## n8t1308

I cleared out all of my saved servers and it didnt work....then after clearing all of my saved servers i moved the ocn server from my favorites folder to my recent history folder and now it works great lol


----------



## thiru

Yay I sniped my first 2 helicopter pilots today! and they weren't even hovering!









(I suck at sniping, trying to get the 100 marksman headshot insignia)


----------



## wutsup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
Yay I sniped my first 2 helicopter pilots today! and they weren't even hovering!









(I suck at sniping, trying to get the 100 marksman headshot insignia)
























that happen to me once, i dont even like playing sniper but i had to to unlock all the weapons. it was so lucky


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Yay I sniped my first 2 helicopter pilots today! and they weren't even hovering!









(I suck at sniping, trying to get the 100 marksman headshot insignia)

























I remember when i sniped my first helicopter pilot. Full crew fell out of the sky and they all died. Maybe they did not know you could activate a parachute lol.


----------



## Higgins

What's you guys' highest K/D ratio?


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


What's you guys' highest K/D ratio?


I've had 6:1 with around 40 kills once, but that's extremely rare. Next time I get a good ratio, I'll post it.

BTW, the server I was in was full of horrible players lol.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


What's you guys' highest K/D ratio?


cant remember the ratio but it was like 34 kills 7 deaths. most of the time was speant in the gunner seat of a tank though







but there was some ground action. think i may have even scored higher than that once.

i have a platinum star for heavy vehicles, love my tanks.


----------



## Lefty67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Yay I sniped my first 2 helicopter pilots today! and they weren't even hovering!









(I suck at sniping, trying to get the 100 marksman headshot insignia)

























Doing it with shotguns is quite satisfying


----------



## surfbumb

sniping pilots is something i rarely attempt...but when you see the chopper all of a sudden take a nose dive after you take a shot...that is very satisfying.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
What's you guys' highest K/D ratio?

8:1 here


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
What's you guys' highest K/D ratio?


Mid 30's. I get lucky.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radiix* 
Mid 30's. I get lucky.

And I thougt I was cool lol









Anyone know how to change the files so that I can get my native res up?

ATM im using a 19" 1366x768 but can only select 1360x768 in game


----------



## CorporalAris

When I am looking for servers, the server lists it's ping as 15ms, but when I'm in game, its 100ms or something like that. Thoughts>?


----------



## Scorpion87

Had last night a K/D ratio of 21 to 1 , that was so epic, i was sniping from a tower and was out of ammo, and then started sniping with my handgun, lol







used the sniping rifle to aim, and then shoot with the handgun XD


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wutsup* 
that happen to me once, i dont even like playing sniper but i had to to unlock all the weapons. it was so lucky

I hate sniping. I just use my neostead or spas-12 with slugs, so I'm actually a helpful player.


----------



## Sast

Sniping can be helpful if played correctly (90% of people don't)


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
When I am looking for servers, the server lists it's ping as 15ms, but when I'm in game, its 100ms or something like that. Thoughts>?

Server list shows typical ping (you to server), but in-game it shows the round trip ping.

Those are some nice K/D ratios. I was on a roll last night, that's high for me but i was curious if anyone had some crazy high ratios. I can see that i have some work to do still.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sast* 
Sniping can be helpful if played correctly (90% of people don't)

I started sniping just to get all unlocks and I must say I spend more time spotting than shooting just to help my side out lol


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus* 
I hate sniping. I just use my neostead or spas-12 with slugs, so I'm actually a helpful player.

lol, noob comment.

snipers are fundamental in winning in BC2, just like the other classes. you infantrymen and other dudes dont have a clue about how many times snipers cover your arses.

wow you managed to cross that field and get into that building in one piece without being shot at, luck? magic? no chances are your fellow snipers took care of any pursuers so you didnt have that worry.

the same scenarios can be posted about every class, i just get annoyed when people whinge about integral parts of the game.

on sniping chopper pilots, extremely satisfying. as is sniping para-troopers as they float down helplessly from the sky







that would piss off a few people.


----------



## Lefty67

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
What's you guys' highest K/D ratio?

38-0 is my personal best so far

http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/97552294-4.jpg


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


lol, noob comment.

snipers are fundamental in winning in BC2, just like the other classes. you infantrymen and other dudes dont have a clue about how many times snipers cover your arses.

wow you managed to cross that field and get into that building in one piece without being shot at, luck? magic? no chances are your fellow snipers took care of any pursuers so you didnt have that worry.

the same scenarios can be posted about every class, i just get annoyed when people whinge about integral parts of the game.

on sniping chopper pilots, extremely satisfying. as is sniping para-troopers as they float down helplessly from the sky







that would piss off a few people.


I really think the only time I have found a sniper useful is for covering an objective that you have just armed.


----------



## Lefty67

There have been many times where I had to switch to sniper to Mortar an MCOM because the rest of my team was too scared to go plant with me...


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


I really think the only time I have found a sniper useful is for covering an objective that you have just armed.


haha yeah but thats my point...a snipers role is never recognised coz you dont notice the work they are doing.

its like i was saying before, as you advance through the map and you dont seem to be running into anyone or coming under much fire, do you honestly think its coz you're lucky or really that much of a ninja? a lot of the time you dont meet resistance coz the snipers are elimating them for you. thats their job.

i love it when people complain about a snipers role, call them campers or stat whores or whatever. they are a long ranged weapon class, what the hell do people expect them to do, join us in the front line and rush in Rambo-style? a stupid sniper would do that. or one without any rifle bullets left and only a pistol, looking to take as many dudes as he can close-range before being killed and respawing with a full kit. i think we've all done that haha.


----------



## B-Con

I'm right there with ya GT. In Rush games, besides covering my advancing team members and protecting a planted M-COM, I'm taking out the other team's snipers, who are, besides the obvious, dangerous to our tanks with their mortar strikes. I'm also watching out for the tube and RPG guys. As soon as they are ready to fire, they usually stand still for a second to aim, and POW. And, if my team is having a hard time finding their way to the M-COM's, I'll mortar it and then attack it myself with my trusty 1911. I'm actually pretty darn successful with it too (Hint - Aim for the head). Lastly, let's not forget how helpful the motion sensor mines are as well, if used properly and in conjunction with your advancing team.

Oh, and when defending, I do get some satisfaction out of knocking those UAV's out of the sky, and sniping helicopter crew members right out of their birds. The M95, with a little persistence, will actually take a heli right out of the sky as well.
.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sast* 
Sniping can be helpful if played correctly (90% of people don't)

And how does one correctly play sniper?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker* 
I started sniping just to get all unlocks and I must say I spend more time spotting than shooting just to help my side out lol

That's what I do. Sensors whenever they advance, scope in and point out the locations of people constantly. If not only to help them but also me. I find it very hard to be a sniper. Stupid gravity









Just unlocked the mortar last night, but didn't get a chance to use it. Any tips on it?
Also, when do you unlock the tracer dart?


----------



## Higgins

Mid 30's K/D is absolutely nuts.









What about you guy's round-end combat score?


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Mid 30's K/D is absolutely nuts.









What about you guy's round-end combat score?

Here are ones I saved


----------



## Pipesafa

Anyone can get at least one gold star with the nightmare M14, i'm trying to reach the 25 kills for the bronze star but this weapon is impossible. Any tips or a Perks suggestions?


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pipesafa*


Anyone can get at least one gold star with the nightmare M14, i'm trying to reach the 25 kills for the bronze star but this weapon is impossible. Any tips or a Perks suggestions?


I found the shaky sights hard to work with.


----------



## gtarmanrob

i cant stand the M14, its definitely the sights. im using the G3 a lot, great weapon when you're an engineer class and those pissy little SMG's dont cut it. the AKS74U or whatever its called does alright i guess.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


i cant stand the M14, its definitely the sights. im using the G3 a lot, great weapon when you're an engineer class and those pissy little SMG's dont cut it. the AKS74U or whatever its called does alright i guess.


What about the XM8 S or whatever it's called?
That little devil packs a punch.

Also, I need to lrn2snipe








I keep missing. I dunno what it is. I was doing great for a while, but when I tried again about half an hour ago, I sucked.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


What about the XM8 S or whatever it's called?
That little devil packs a punch.

Also, I need to lrn2snipe








I keep missing. I dunno what it is. I was doing great for a while, but when I tried again about half an hour ago, I sucked.










oh yeah true, forget about him. it fires fast but its weak as are the others. you can use the magnum bullets add-on, but then that means sacrificing extra armour or more rockets or something, forget which.

with sniping, make sure you are accounting for bullet travel. for a moving target, lead the shot. adjust the height of your shot depending on your distance from the target. takes practise.

also, when you fire your rifle, if you keep holding click or whatever you use to shoot, after you have fired, your scope will stay up and you can watch the entire tracjectory of the bullet, so you know exactly where your shot has landed and can adjust accordingly.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
also, when you fire your rifle, if you keep holding click or whatever you use to shoot, after you have fired, your scope will stay up and you can watch the entire tracjectory of the bullet, so you know exactly where your shot has landed and can adjust accordingly.

Thanks for that one. That'll be helpful


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
lol, noob comment.

snipers are fundamental in winning in BC2, just like the other classes. you infantrymen and other dudes dont have a clue about how many times snipers cover your arses.

wow you managed to cross that field and get into that building in one piece without being shot at, luck? magic? no chances are your fellow snipers took care of any pursuers so you didnt have that worry.

the same scenarios can be posted about every class, i just get annoyed when people whinge about integral parts of the game.

on sniping chopper pilots, extremely satisfying. as is sniping para-troopers as they float down helplessly from the sky







that would piss off a few people.

I have hardly run into a sniper that plays like that. Too many of them camp on a hill for personal kills, not to better the team.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


I have hardly run into a sniper that plays like that. Too many of them camp on a hill for personal kills, not to better the team.


dude, thats my point. snipers "camp"? no **** what do you expect them to do, seriously?

snipers set up on hills or wherever has the best vantage point and snipe the enemy, call in mortars and spot etc. obviously spotting is less obvious in hardcore modes but it still works.

i wont argue its a pain in the arse when a whole team snipes, but then if they are the defending team, they have every right to defend however they choose.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


i cant stand the M14, its definitely the sights. im using the G3 a lot, great weapon when you're an engineer class and those pissy little SMG's dont cut it. the AKS74U or whatever its called does alright i guess.


I got the AKS in a code for pre-ordering the retail version. It's brilliant with the red dot sight or the ACOG. Overall not bad weapon. Probably the best of the Engineer class.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I got the AKS in a code for pre-ordering the retail version. It's brilliant with the red dot sight or the ACOG. Overall not bad weapon. Probably the best of the Engineer class.


I either use that or the PP-2000, which is awesome too in hardcore.


----------



## thisispatrick

Just throwing out quick sniping advice for people who would like some.

1. Aim high. If you are going for that head shot try putting your cross hairs right above his head.
2. Get used to the M24 as the scope's dots will help you a lot measuring distance via bullet drop. Also works for moving targets in which you have to lead.
3. May be obvious but try to hide in locations where other snipers are not. Having a mortar strike come in and kill half the team who's sniping is a no no.
4. Start training yourself to aim at the head no matter what weapon you are using. Head shots are faster kills, faster kills saves ammo as well as your life, and more ammo/health means more kills.

Just some tips which I thought could be useful for some people.

EDIT: I almost forgot to add. Pistols are beast.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


Just throwing out quick sniping advice for people who would like some.

1. Aim high. If you are going for that head shot try putting your cross hairs right above his head.
2. Get used to the M24 as the scope's dots will help you a lot measuring distance via bullet drop. Also works for moving targets in which you have to lead.
3. May be obvious but try to hide in locations where other snipers are not. Having a mortar strike come in and kill half the team who's sniping is a no no.
4. Start training yourself to aim at the head no matter what weapon you are using. Head shots are faster kills, faster kills saves ammo as well as your life, and more ammo/health means more kills.

Just some tips which I thought could be useful for some people.

EDIT: I almost forgot to add. Pistols are beast.


If you usually play on hardcore, then practice on normal to get used to making headshots.
If you don't like the M24's scope, use the SV98 (although I prefer the M24's dots to the SV98's arrows) or the M95. I heard the M95 has twice as less bullet drop but I haven't tested it.

Also the GOL has no weapon sway, which is why I use it. Semi automatic sniper rifles don't have sway too I think.


----------



## Blindeye_03

Ive unlocked everything but the assault rifles...for me I am just terrible with them.

I did get the m95 last night and love being able to do damage to helicopters


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blindeye_03*


Ive unlocked everything but the assault rifles...for me I am just terrible with them.

I did get the m95 last night and love being able to do damage to helicopters










It sucks against helis... At point blank range you need something like 14 hits. And once I tried destroying one that was flying around and it took like 30+ hits..


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


EDIT: I almost forgot to add. Pistols are beast.



Yes they are. I ran into a room and killed three people with a pistol one time. It was pretty intense.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Yes they are. I ran into a room and killed three people with a pistol one time. It was pretty intense.


Today I killed 2 guys who were facing me with a MP-443. In normal mode. Less than one clip. It's epic


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Today I killed 2 guys who were facing me with a MP-443. In normal mode. Less than one clip. It's epic










It's so much fun









I just go sniper at Arica Harbor during a Conquest match with a Saiga and that WWII pistol (forget the name) and go to town. I kill soooooo many people... Ridiculous.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
dude, thats my point. snipers "camp"? no **** what do you expect them to do, seriously?

snipers set up on hills or wherever has the best vantage point and snipe the enemy, call in mortars and spot etc. obviously spotting is less obvious in hardcore modes but it still works.

i wont argue its a pain in the arse when a whole team snipes, but then if they are the defending team, they have every right to defend however they choose.

Honestly, the only useful sniper is a super headshot deluxe sniper. If he can headshot people 9.5 times out of 10, he is useful. And only 2-3 snipers on a team are useful, the rest are just excess waste. They would be much more useful grabbing a weapon and capping CP's, or arming M-COMs. It's amazing how many snipers allow M-COMS to be armed/disarmed. I thought it was their job to defend, but they are too busy looking down their scopes, and miss the fact that the enemy team is arming M-COMs.

I'm just griping right now. Sure, snipers are useful, but in moderation. Too many games I have played have had too many inadequate snipers.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus* 
Honestly, the only useful sniper is a super headshot deluxe sniper. If he can headshot people 9.5 times out of 10, he is useful. And only 2-3 snipers on a team are useful, the rest are just excess waste. They would be much more useful grabbing a weapon and capping CP's, or arming M-COMs. It's amazing how many snipers allow M-COMS to be armed/disarmed. I thought it was their job to defend, but they are too busy looking down their scopes, and miss the fact that the enemy team is arming M-COMs.

I'm just griping right now. Sure, snipers are useful, but in moderation. Too many games I have played have had too many inadequate snipers.

There's usually one good sniper and the rest are bait and canon fodder


----------



## BradleyW

Today and ran in with a bomb and blew myself up taking out others with me


----------



## elson

Quads + C4 = funnn. I love strapping C4 to them and going BOOM in enemy camping nests


----------



## Lefty67

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Today and ran in with a bomb and blew myself up taking out others with me









Too bad you dont get them points added to your stats. That gets fixed next month when the new patch is released.


----------



## Dilyn

*shootin' doods*
Sweet I just got Rank 11...
*You have unlocked the Tracer Dart*
WOOHOO!! *Changes weapon loadout*
Now what to shoot first...
*fires randomly*

*Tracer dart lands on enemy's testicles*










I tried to hit him with a rocket but he was running to fast


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lefty67*


Too bad you dont get them points added to your stats. That gets fixed next month when the new patch is released.


What, really?


----------



## Lefty67

Yep. all the points that you get when dead dont count. Dice is aware of this and is supposed to be fixed next patch but its being held up because the DLC is causing crashes...

For example the M136 AT4 launcher. I have killed some many people with that weapon but I am usually killed right before it hits the tank. Those kills dont count to stats. I should have over 200 kills with that thing and I think I have just 75


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lefty67*


Yep. all the points that you get when dead dont count. Dice is aware of this and is supposed to be fixed next patch but its being held up because the DLC is causing crashes...

For example the M136 AT4 launcher. I have killed some many people with that weapon but I am usually killed right before it hits the tank. Those kills dont count to stats. I should have over 200 kills with that thing and I think I have just 75


Speaking of DLC's i still don't have the new maps and ive updated the game to the latest using the update feature. I have retail version btw.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Speaking of DLC's i still don't have the new maps and ive updated the game to the latest using the update feature. I have retail version btw.

It's not out yet.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


*shootin' doods*
Sweet I just got Rank 11...
*You have unlocked the Tracer Dart*
WOOHOO!! *Changes weapon loadout*
Now what to shoot first...
*fires randomly*

*Tracer dart lands on enemy's testicles*










I tried to hit him with a rocket but he was running to fast




















I did something like that the other day. Shot my last burst of bullets at a guy so i hit "2" to bring out my pistol. I forgot i had switched to the dart gun, but not before shooting him in the face with a glowing red dart. He ran over and knifed me because i was laughing too hard at myself.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


It's not out yet.


I mean the VIP Map Pack 2 that is ment to be available to everyone using the PC version of this game.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I mean the VIP Map Pack 2 that is ment to be available to everyone using the PC version of this game.


You can't play Laguna Presa rush or Arica Harbor conquest?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


You can't play Laguna Presa rush or Arica Harbor conquest?


My favorite maps.
My favorite server is an Arica Harbor 24/7 Conquest one


----------



## Radiix

Killing snipers with the tracer dart / RPG combo is hilarious


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thisispatrick* 
EDIT: I almost forgot to add. Pistols are beast.

Agreed, I've got ~900 kills with the M1911 and found a new love with the revolver - pistol sniping has never been better.

Just to add to the sniping advice - move around all the time rather than picking a spot, stick with your squad and defend/attack as you should. I usually run and plant/defend as much as possible, but use a sniper as my main weapon. Under 5m if you don't have a chance to switch to your pistol either try a quick scope shot to the upper chest or at least try the no scope, can save you in some tight situations as its a 1 hit kill with the bolt action rifles.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
Agreed, I've got ~900 kills with the M1911 and found a new love with the revolver - pistol sniping has never been better.

Just to add to the sniping advice - move around all the time rather than picking a spot, stick with your squad and defend/attack as you should. I usually run and plant/defend as much as possible, but use a sniper as my main weapon. Under 5m if you don't have a chance to switch to your pistol either try a quick scope shot to the upper chest or at least try the no scope, can save you in some tight situations as its a 1 hit kill with the bolt action rifles.

I accidentally head shot someone one time with a quick scope.
He scared me and I was fumbling around trying to switch to my pistol. Somehow I accidentally hit my right click button and then started shooting.
I







ed.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Radiix*


Killing snipers with the tracer dart / RPG combo is hilarious











Hahah
Those nooby snipers are getting harder to find though.
Last night I tagged a guy in the C flag on Atacama Desert because a guy hiding under the rubble of a house surprised me. I had to respawn in B, but when I fired my RPG I actually got him all the way from there through the rubble


----------



## Higgins

Little off topic, but that has to be the best BC2 avatar i've seen on ocn thiru.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Little off topic, but that has to be the best BC2 avatar i've seen on ocn thiru.









Hahah, all credits go to Pennecks for thinking of putting the flame in the pin and to tUDJ for re-coloring the flame


----------



## CorpussStalker

Onslaught wallpaper here

I made me own, nuked out!!!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
Hahah, all credits go to Pennecks for thinking of putting the flame in the pin and to tUDJ for re-coloring the flame









Nice.

The other day when you had the stock flame in there i thought to myself "That would look awesome if he was able to make the flame match." Looks like you read my mind.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Nice.

The other day when you had the stock flame in there i thought to myself "That would look awesome if he was able to make the flame match." Looks like you read my mind.









The funny thing is that tUDJ thought the exact same thing and modified it for me, I didn't even ask


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
The funny thing is that tUDJ thought the exact same thing and modified it for me, I didn't even ask









Now that's awesome.









And that wallpaper looks awesome, how did you do that effect?


----------



## thiru

It is









Wallpaper looks awesome in red


----------



## Radiix

Quick update on the R8 patch.

Quote:



*Bazajaytee:*

Hey everyone, yep I'm still around.
Just to let you know the patch is currently sat in QA but due to some kind of striking in Romania we won't get results until tomorrow at the earliest with our server fixes.

Thats what we are waiting on at the minute to figure out where we are and when we can release.


Source


----------



## thiru

What exactly does QA mean?
And what the hell does a strike in Romania have to do with this?


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


What exactly does QA mean?
And what the hell does a strike in Romania have to do with this?


EA's main QA department in Europe is located in Romania. The strike is actually with a transportation company that is prohibiting the EA workers from getting to work and testing the new patch.
.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Con*


EA's main QA department in Europe is located in Romania. The strike is actually with a transportation company that is prohibiting the EA workers from getting to work and testing the new patch.
.


Ahhh ok. Does QA in this mean quality assurance?


----------



## Radiix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Ahhh ok. Does QA in this mean quality assurance?


Yes. A lot of big Developers and Publishers have off-site QA departments.


----------



## Dilyn

This is why we should never have work leave America.
Stupid Romanian strikes







(sarcasm mark added. Ma bad)

WANT MY KNIFE FIX NAOW


----------



## Higgins

I would rather have them release R7.5 now and R8 final next week. We've waited long enough.


----------



## thiru

The things I really want to be fixed aren't even mentioned in the patch log








Hit registration and grenade physics that is.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


The things I really want to be fixed aren't even mentioned in the patch log








Hit registration and grenade physics that is.


One time I hit someone with a pistol and I was aiming about three feet away from him









Then another time, I fired two shots. They went straight throw the person I was aiming for, and hit the medic behind him.









Also.
I'm becoming a MUCH better sniper



























Had a k/d ratio of 4/0 the round prior to that first screenshot. The Gol with a 12x scope and the spot gear is really nice. I landed sooooo many assist kills.


----------



## Pipesafa

Could some explain me how the vehicle stats works? I mean the are 2 different columns when we can achieve 2 different stars Â¿right? but how can i get each star. I see profiles which no kills but silver and gold stars so :S










Thanks


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pipesafa* 
Could some explain me how the vehicle stats works? I mean the are 2 different columns when we can achieve 2 different stars Â¿right? but how can i get each star. I see profiles which no kills but silver and gold stars so :S










Thanks

with vehicles you only need to do kill with one type and all the vehicles under that type will get stars


----------



## thiru

Last night I was playing squad rush on a random server and it was going rather well.

So well, in fact, that one of their guys actually left the server and joined back in my team (you can't switch teams in squad rush, you need to leave and join) and started teamkilling us








We replied with swift medic raping







we lost but it was so worth kicking this noob's ass


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Con*


EA's main QA department in Europe is located in Romania. The strike is actually with a transportation company that is prohibiting the EA workers from getting to work and testing the new patch.
.


wut? thats in my country? didn't knew that ... 
apparently its our RATB public transportation system. (+ the subway system but I'm not so sure about that)
well I can't blame them... the government wants to cut salaries by 25%... actually, it IS cutting salaries by 25%








stupid corrupt politicians.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


This is why we should never have work leave America.
Stupid Romanian strikes









WANT MY KNIFE FIX NAOW


watch it with the insults. they have good reasons to be on strike.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


wut? thats in my country? didn't knew that ... 
apparently its our RATB public transportation system. (+ the subway system but I'm not so sure about that)
well I can't blame them... the government wants to cut salaries by 25%... actually, it IS cutting salaries by 25%








stupid corrupt politicians.









watch it with the insults. they have good reasons to be on strike.










Oh shi-
I didn't mean for that to be insulting. I must've missed my saracasm smiley








My bad. I'm actually a fan of Romania. Seriously. I did a country project on it back in the sixth grade.

No hard feelings bro


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


wut? thats in my country? didn't knew that ... 
apparently its our RATB public transportation system. (+ the subway system but I'm not so sure about that)
well I can't blame them... the government wants to cut salaries by 25%... actually, it IS cutting salaries by 25%








stupid corrupt politicians.









watch it with the insults. they have good reasons to be on strike.










Thats huge, but cuts are inevitable with some of the unsustainable social programs/budgets some governments have/want to put in place. I hope everything settles down in Romania though.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Thats huge, but cuts are inevitable with some of the unsustainable social programs/budgets some governments have/want to put in place. I hope everything settles down in Romania though.


Yeah Europe is borked, 16% unemployment in Ireland now!!! And will get worse, cant wait until they dump the euro and give back the punt(Irish currency)!

EDIT: 16% may not sound alot but was only 3.4% 2yrs ago


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


Yeah Europe is borked, 16% unemployment in Ireland now!!! And will get worse, cant wait until they dump the euro and give back the punt(Irish currency)!

EDIT: 16% may not sound alot but was only 3.4% 2yrs ago










I feel we're headed that way since the current administration seems to want to copy Europe tit-for-tat. Even though the anointed one said he would not to 'allow' us to go over 10% unemployment.









/initiateBC2discussionrestartprotocol


----------



## MrDeodorant

This is not a Bad Company 2 discussion.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
This is not a Bad Company 2 discussion.

Oh no!
Funny when you can't even converse on a forum before some nazi tells you what to do, don't worry your little head about it, im sure it will remain on topic


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker* 
Oh no!
Funny when you can't even converse on a forum before some nazi tells you what to do, don't worry your little head about it, im sure it will remain on topic









Really? I'm a nazi because when some people started talking about politics and actually naming the politicians behind them, I said, politely, that it wasn't on topic? That makes me a nazi? *Really?*


----------



## Higgins

Lmao no need to flame eachother. Sorry about the offtopic discussion, just waiting for the R8 patch to drop.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Lmao no need to flame eachother. Sorry about the offtopic discussion, just waiting for the R8 patch to drop.


When is this patch due?


----------



## thiru

I think it's meant to be released next week, but they'll probably find a new problem and delay it further..


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


I think it's meant to be released next week, but they'll probably find a new problem and delay it further..


Yeah they seem to be good at that.


----------



## Dilyn

*ahem*

*N*azi*
Thank you.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
*ahem*

*N*azi*
Thank you.

I was using it in the figurative sense, rather than the ideological sense, so I didn't capitalize it.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


*ahem*

*N*azi*
Thank you.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


I was using it in the figurative sense, rather than the ideological sense, so I didn't capitalize it.


*Walks out of the room*


----------



## f16-r1

Hey sup guys BC2 name is Ironfiste. Steam Name is Ironfiste.







good to meet y'all


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
I was using it in the figurative sense, rather than the ideological sense, so I didn't capitalize it.

Oh. Carry on then









W00T!


----------



## Pipesafa

Ok looks like the patch is now ready.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...er-r12-qa.html


----------



## Higgins

Just had an awesome round. Bring on R8.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Same, I'm loving the SOC servers (LA). Has anyone heard about disabling onboard sound (realtek) for improved performance? Also, there is supposed to be an SSAA tool for nvidia, has anyone tried it out?

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/n...p?p_faqid=2624 there's the tool


----------



## thiru

I lol'd when I saw these guys. Too bad the guy behind them died before he could kill them all


----------



## Epona

Ahahaha, that's awesome. I wish people would just sit around like that for me... did you get them?


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


Ahahaha, that's awesome. I wish people would just sit around like that for me... did you get them?










Those guys were in my team, but I still laughed when I saw them aligned like that


----------



## BradleyW

The guy behind them is an enemy right?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


The guy behind them is an enemy right?


That would be correct.

Does anyone have a good map for practicing sniping? Or a good server/way to practice? I'm having a hard time getting the hang of it.
And are there any rifles that don't have any bullet drop?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


That would be correct.

Does anyone have a good map for practicing sniping? Or a good server/way to practice? I'm having a hard time getting the hang of it.
And are there any rifles that don't have any bullet drop?


Play HardCore Teamdeathmatch and play Arica Harber map. Plenty of space for some sniping and relaxation.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Play HardCore Teamdeathmatch and play Arica Harber map. Plenty of space for some sniping and relaxation.


Team Deathmatch? No such thing in BC2, although some Rush games come close.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


That would be correct.

Does anyone have a good map for practicing sniping? Or a good server/way to practice? I'm having a hard time getting the hang of it.
And are there any rifles that don't have any bullet drop?










YouTube- BFBC2: Bullet Drop TutorialYou could practice in the single player campaign.
The M95 has less bullet drop than the other rifles, and is capable of damaging helicopters and jeeps. But it's really slow :/

The SV98 and M24 are pretty similar, having dots or arrows on the crosshair to help with bullet drop (the M95 has this too).
The GOL doesn't have this but it has zero sway.
Then there's the T88S and the SVU, which are semi-automatic and kill in 2 hits on HC (SVU is also silent).

You should play on normal so that you don't kill immediatly unless it's a headshot, and this way you'll practice headshots anyway. Any big map is a good map.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


Team Deathmatch? No such thing in BC2, although some Rush games come close.


What the hell am i playing then?


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


What the hell am i playing then?










You're playing Squad Deathmatch. Totally different.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


Team Deathmatch? No such thing in BC2, although some Rush games come close.


Squad deathmatch, although I haven't seen any servers using it.

From what I've seen its 4v4 no objectives.

We need team deathmatch though, since thats what most of the pub servers are about anyway.

Some of the servers I play on are usually 20 people playing team deathmatch with 4 people duking it out for the control points. Its annoying because I'll spend the entire match hoofing it between control points, pretty much singlehandedly winning the game and end up with 800 points because I spent most of my time travelling instead of sniping/base raping.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Squad deathmatch, although I haven't seen any servers using it.

From what I've seen its 4v4 no objectives.

We need team deathmatch though, since thats what most of the pub servers are about anyway.


I've played on a lot of great Squad Deathmatch servers, although my favourite is Squad Rush.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Some of the servers I play on are usually 20 people playing team deathmatch with 4 people duking it out for the control points. Its annoying because I'll spend the entire match hoofing it between control points, pretty much singlehandedly winning the game and end up with 800 points because I spent most of my time travelling instead of sniping/base raping.


That's pretty much why I never play Conquest.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
I've played on a lot of great Squad Deathmatch servers, although my favourite is Squad Rush.

That's pretty much why I never play Conquest.


Conquest is my favorite...


----------



## Jras

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Conquest is my favorite...










Conquest is my least favorite, with that said....they really need a rush mode for Atacama.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
That's pretty much why I never play Conquest.

Rush isn't much better though, because you get maps like Valdez where the entire team just sits back and mortars the objectives.


----------



## JMT668

I keep getting kicked and get a PB error any ideas?


----------



## thiru

Update PB manually by downloading BPupdater.


----------



## JMT668

gona try that after work!


----------



## JMT668

I think I did it but now I get a different error.

It says "timed out while updating PB"

Any guides on how to get it working? Im new to this!


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


I think I did it but now I get a different error.

It says "timed out while updating PB"

Any guides on how to get it working? Im new to this!



http://www.overclock.net/video-games...-problems.html

Yup its in here and more


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

I saw a news helicopter flying overhead while I was walking home from school. I almost hit "1" to pull out my tracer gun and trace that thing. Then I remembered I was IRL


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


I saw a news helicopter flying overhead while I was walking home from school. I almost hit "1" to pull out my tracer gun and trace that thing. Then I remembered I was IRL










Yeah, you don't have to hit 1 in real life. Did you get it?


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
Yeah, you don't have to hit 1 in real life. Did you get it?


----------



## BradleyW

I think he tried shooting the pilot with a GOL Magnum for 50 points plus 10 for headshot.


----------



## thiru

YouTube- Battlefield Thoughts 3: Elite Recons.
This one's funny too







YouTube- Battlefield Thoughts: Snipers


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


YouTube- Battlefield Thoughts 3: Elite Recons.
This one's funny too
YouTube- Battlefield Thoughts: Snipers


I lol'd. Nice.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


YouTube- Battlefield Thoughts 3: Elite Recons.
This one's funny too
YouTube- Battlefield Thoughts: Snipers


You'll laugh








YouTube- Battlefield Thoughts 2: COD Players

And we need to try this








YouTube- Blowing Stuff Up - Bad Company Style


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


You'll laugh

YouTube- Battlefield Thoughts 2: COD Players

And we need to try this

YouTube- Blowing Stuff Up - Bad Company Style


Hahahah I've seen videos of people catapulting quads in the sky, but I've never seen videos of them making humvees boost along horizontally








Oh and never saw a tank jump that high before


----------



## nepas

For those of you with Android phones

http://www.overclock.net/mobile-phon...t-android.html


----------



## thiru

YouTube- Fun with mines 1
A quad mine jump by yours truly with the help of MrDeodorant, W4LNUT5 and Coldharbour. A weird glitch made me fly way farther than I should have.


----------



## blocparty12

Just got this game a few days, I really enjoy it, but I suck at it








Is it me or does NO ONE play on the OCN game server?


----------



## thiru

It's empty more often than not. We try to populate it every night or so but not enough people from OCN are willing to do it.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
It's empty more often than not. We try to populate it every night or so but not enough people from OCN are willing to do it.

Whats the server called?


----------



## thiru

Just untick every filter and search Overclock with a capital O. Right now they're both hardcore, one rush and one squad DM.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Danke








oh I see


----------



## r34p3rex

Who here likes hardcore mode infinitely more than regular mode?


----------



## blocparty12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Who here likes hardcore mode infinitely more than regular mode?










Not me.


----------



## MrDeodorant

I like hardcore more, but I sometimes played regular to rack up points as I unlocked weapons. Now that I have them all, I usually play hardcore unless I join a regular server by mistake and it looks like a fun match.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


I like hardcore more, but I sometimes played regular to rack up points as I unlocked weapons. Now that I have them all, I usually play hardcore unless I join a regular server by mistake and it looks like a fun match.


Heh I usually play hardcore to unlock







So much easier to get kills


----------



## MrDeodorant

I find that people are more reserved in hardcore, and they do sensible things like taking cover. In normal, they run around like mad and it's easier to find and kill them.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
YouTube- Fun with mines 1

A quad mine jump by yours truly with the help of MrDeodorant, W4LNUT5 and Coldharbour. A weird glitch made me fly way farther than I should have.

Doesn't work. Says you removed it.


----------



## thiru

Yeah I put them all under one video and compressed it, but youtube compressed it way more and now it's butt ugly















YouTube- BFBC2 Fun with quad and minesI'll have to upload a new one tonight...


----------



## W4LNUT5

I need a better mic

I wish my headset mic didn't die. It was amazing. Now I'm stuck using my webcam mic.


----------



## Higgins




----------



## t3lancer2006

I play on the soldiers of chaos servers if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## thiru

How to get veteran status for the M1 for free.
I'm currently doing this, hopefully the demos still work.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


How to get veteran status for the M1 for free.
I'm currently doing this, hopefully the demos still work.


lol i have a vetran stats of 6


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


How to get veteran status for the M1 for free.
I'm currently doing this, hopefully the demos still work.


i cant open it.

but i got the m1 grand by registering to battlefield heroes.


----------



## thiru

Yeah the EA forums seem to be down right now.


----------



## Cryptedvick

have you guys noticed this flood of AN-94 spammers lately? 
like it was in the beginning with the M60? 
it seems that almost every time I get killed, I die by an AN-94 and it makes me rage! I truly hate that gun.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
have you guys noticed this flood of AN-94 spammers lately?
like it was in the beginning with the M60?
it seems that almost every time I get killed, I die by an AN-94 and it makes me rage! I truly hate that gun.









Me too. I'm working hard to unlock it...


----------



## Higgins

The AN-94 is crazy accurate yes, but i haven't noticed being killed by it more then any other gun. Only time i noticed it was around a week after release when it seemed everyone had unlocked it at the time and was trying it out.


----------



## Dilyn

Every time I die on my favorite server, it's almost always (like, 85% of the time) by the AN-94. It's friggen annoying









Wish I could play the game...


----------



## W4LNUT5

I usually rock the PP-2000.

Forget the burst fire AN-94. The only thing it's good for is wasting more bullets per pull then necessary. I still find the M16 to be more accurate and thus more productive.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


I usually rock the PP-2000.

Forget the burst fire AN-94. The only thing it's good for is wasting more bullets per pull then necessary. I still find the M16 to be more accurate and thus more productive.


Forget the M16, the only thing it's good for is wasting TWO bullets per pull than necessary


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Forget the M16, the only thing it's good for is wasting TWO bullets per pull than necessary










Forget all weapons except for slugs. They waste many bullets per pull and per kill than necessary


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


Forget all weapons except for slugs. They waste many bullets per pull and per kill than necessary










That's why I'm usually Medic/Slug guy when I feel like being a pump shotty player. I never need ammo and would rather carry the health kit + paddles.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


have you guys noticed this flood of AN-94 spammers lately? 
like it was in the beginning with the M60? 
it seems that almost every time I get killed, I die by an AN-94 and it makes me rage! I truly hate that gun.










lol, thing is, players play this game, find a weapon that works and use it as much as they want, and its spamming it?

i know you're not being serious in your hate, just venting a bit of rage, but sometimes i think players need to get over a few things.

same goes for "noob tubes", the M60, gustav, etc. all popular weapons that do a lot of decent damage, something that we might add is kind of important in a WAR. people use them and they get flamed as spammers and noobs etc.

makes me laugh.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


lol, thing is, players play this game, find a weapon that works and use it as much as they want, and its spamming it?

i know you're not being serious in your hate, just venting a bit of rage, but sometimes i think players need to get over a few things.

same goes for "noob tubes", the M60, gustav, etc. all popular weapons that do a lot of decent damage, something that we might add is kind of important in a WAR. people use them and they get flamed as spammers and noobs etc.

makes me laugh.


I only get seriously enraged when it's the only thing I see them making kills with. 
It's ok to use the 'n00b tube' every once in a while (like if you need to clear a room or something) but if you don't ever change to anything else, it's SO annoying. 
It's all about the moderation.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I only get seriously enraged when it's the only thing I see them making kills with.
It's ok to use the 'n00b tube' every once in a while (like if you need to clear a room or something) but if you don't ever change to anything else, it's SO annoying.
It's all about the moderation.

yeah i can understand where you're coming from, but i just dont agree with it. my reasoning is this; the weapons are a valid part of the game. the point of the game is to kill the other team and help yours win.

why wouldnt you do whatever needed to be done to win?

sure it does get annoying when people never change weapons but i mean, it doesnt matter really. its not like the Taliban run around Afghaistan going "they bloody noob Australian army hackers, always using their Steyrs and their MAG50's, get some skill".

you do what works. and what works best is usually the way to go.

not to mention, the way they made the weapons in this game, there is really f all variety in your layout choice. you can either get a crap weapon and give it magnum bullets to make it a little better, or you get a seemingly overpowered weapon and piss people off.

the weapon stat balancing is pretty poor imo. but i still love it


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
yeah i can understand where you're coming from, but i just dont agree with it. my reasoning is this; the weapons are a valid part of the game. the point of the game is to kill the other team and help yours win.

why wouldnt you do whatever needed to be done to win?

sure it does get annoying when people never change weapons but i mean, it doesnt matter really. its not like the Taliban run around Afghaistan going "they bloody noob Australian army hackers, always using their Steyrs and their MAG50's, get some skill".

you do what works. and what works best is usually the way to go.

not to mention, the way they made the weapons in this game, there is really f all variety in your layout choice. you can either get a crap weapon and give it magnum bullets to make it a little better, or you get a seemingly overpowered weapon and piss people off.

the weapon stat balancing is pretty poor imo. but i still love it









Unlike real life wars, games are meant to be balanced.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Unlike real life wars, games are meant to be balanced.


haha yeah but thats what im saying, the weapons arnt balanced. most weapons are very weak, so when someone uses a powerful weapon, seemingly "over-powerful", they think screw the other weapons im sticking to this. dont blame them.


----------



## CorporalAris

:/ the thing with noob toobs, IE the 40mm Grenades or the Gustav, in the RL, you don't have so many friggen rounds.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


:/ the thing with noob toobs, IE the 40mm Grenades or the Gustav, in the RL, you don't have so many friggen rounds.


You could have a lot of 40mm grenades. But running around with 8 Gustavs is stupid.


----------



## Higgins

I prefer raping gustav noobs with fishstick hacks.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
How to get veteran status for the M1 for free.
I'm currently doing this, hopefully the demos still work.

I don't know if this works or not, lol.

All I know is that I did what it said and created accounts on all those games with the same email I used for BC2 (the only difference is that I bought BF2 instead of downloading the demo).
I couldn't figure out how to link the BF2 and BF2142 accounts to my main EA account (but BF:Heroes worked) so I went to support.ea.com/chat and a very helpful person named Rick helped me get a veteran status of 2









He asked me for my game IDs and CD keys, but when I told him I had BF2 on Steam, he told to just give him the email I used for the EA ID.

Now I don't know if he did these things without any proof, or if he simply looked for my email in each EA game. Just to be safe, use the same email with all your games.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


I don't know if this works or not, lol.

All I know is that I did what it said and created accounts on all those games with the same email I used for BC2 (the only difference is that I bought BF2 instead of downloading the demo).
I couldn't figure out how to link the BF2 and BF2142 accounts to my main EA account (but BF:Heroes worked) so I went to support.ea.com/chat and a very helpful person named Rick helped me get a veteran status of 2









He asked me for my game IDs and CD keys, but when I told him I had BF2 on Steam, he told to just give him the email I used for the EA ID.

Now I don't know if he did these things without any proof, or if he simply looked for my email in each EA game. Just to be safe, use the same email with all your games.


I'll have to try that, i couldn't get that site to recognize my 2142 account.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
You could have a lot of 40mm grenades. But running around with 8 Gustavs is stupid.

who has 8 gustavs? you get 8 RPG rockets with the extra nades add-on, but only 4 gustavs instead of 2.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
I prefer raping gustav noobs with fishstick hacks.

haha theres some good irony right there. killing a noob using hacks.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
who has 8 gustavs? you get 8 RPG rockets with the extra nades add-on, but only 4 gustavs instead of 2.

No it's 8 with extra explosives and 4 without.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
No it's 8 with extra explosives and 4 without.

This.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


. . .
haha theres some good irony right there. killing a noob using hacks.


What he's referring to is the [Shotgun + Slugs + Magnum ammo] that some believe is OP. It's not a hack (not that you would have known based off his random terminology, but I play with him. lol)

And really, it's not OP because the fire rate is so slow and if you miss you are dead.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


What he's referring to is the [Shotgun + Slugs + Magnum ammo] that some believe is OP. It's not a hack (not that you would have known based off his random terminology, but I play with him. lol)

And really, it's not OP because the fire rate is so slow and if you miss you are dead.


It's fishy sticks.


----------



## CorporalAris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


What he's referring to is the [Shotgun + Slugs + Magnum ammo] that some believe is OP. It's not a hack (not that you would have known based off his random terminology, but I play with him. lol)

And really, it's not OP because the fire rate is so slow and if you miss you are dead.


This. And yes, it's unbelievably slow, but is possibly my favorite weapon. Nothing more satisfying as sniping with it.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


What he's referring to is the [Shotgun + Slugs + Magnum ammo] that some believe is OP. It's not a hack (not that you would have known based off his random terminology, but I play with him. lol)

And really, it's not OP because the fire rate is so slow and if you miss you are dead.












Extremely difficult to master consistently too. (except raptor.jesus apparently







)


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*











Extremely difficult to master consistently too. (except raptor.jesus apparently







)


Thank you







I'm still working on it. I've platted 870 and have 3 golds on the SPAS-12


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus* 
Thank you







I'm still working on it. I've platted 870 and have 3 golds on the SPAS-12

You're welcome. Next time we all play we should have a slug competition.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
You're welcome. Next time we all play we should have a slug competition.









You are the only person who can go head to head with me with slugs. You actually give me a challenge with slugs


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


No it's 8 with extra explosives and 4 without.


really? my bad, could have sworn i only had 4. i stand corrected then. shows how much i use the gustav









Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


What he's referring to is the [Shotgun + Slugs + Magnum ammo] that some believe is OP. It's not a hack (not that you would have known based off his random terminology, but I play with him. lol)

And really, it's not OP because the fire rate is so slow and if you miss you are dead.


ah k sorry, my bad again. havnt heard it referred to as that before haha. he said hacks so yeah, one would assume. haha. thought fishy sticks must have meant something like, forces other players rockets to stick to themselves when they shoot or something...









i dont mind those sniper shotty dudes coz yeah as you said, while dangerous they arnt very quick and as long as you manage to dodge their shot, and you know where it came from, its a quick kill to get them back.


----------



## clark_b

I just got this game and it's awesome. The multiplayer is extremely challenging, as in my k/d ratio is like 0.6-ish. It is, I'm embarrassed to say, my first fps game ever for pc.

do yall have any suggestions or advice for a noob?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


I just got this game and it's awesome. The multiplayer is extremely challenging, as in my k/d ratio is like 0.6-ish. It is, I'm embarrassed to say, my first fps game ever for pc.

do yall have any suggestions or advice for a noob?


Stick with Medic or Assault until you get used to it. Recon should be the last class you spend time in.

With medic you can gain a lot of points easily just by giving teammates med-kits and by reviving them with the defib paddles later. (You will need to unlock the medic-kit and the paddles, but it doesn't take too long to achieve)

When you finally unlock scopes, the Dot-sight is your friend for sure.

Oh, and lastly, try firing in BURSTS rather than just emptying a clip on someone. Tends to be much more accurate, and thus you ultimately inflict more damage.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


You are the only person who can go head to head with me with slugs. You actually give me a challenge with slugs










That's quite a compliment, thanks!









We'll see what happens though, i was at a movie tonight but next time we play its go time.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
ah k sorry, my bad again. havnt heard it referred to as that before haha. he said hacks so yeah, one would assume. haha. thought fishy sticks must have meant something like, forces other players rockets to stick to themselves when they shoot or something...









Fishy sticks hax is just what I told some random guy when he asked what hacks we were using (he didn't know about slugs)









Quote:


Originally Posted by *clark_b* 
I just got this game and it's awesome. The multiplayer is extremely challenging, as in my k/d ratio is like 0.6-ish. It is, I'm embarrassed to say, my first fps game ever for pc.

do yall have any suggestions or advice for a noob?

Do you play hardcore or normal mode?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
That's quite a compliment, thanks!









We'll see what happens though, i was at a movie tonight but next time we play its go time.









Yup of all the people playing with Raptor you're the only one to pose any threat with slugs







(how _much_ of a threat remains to be seen


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Yup of all the people playing with Raptor you're the only one to pose any threat with slugs


Challenge accepted!


----------



## Cryptedvick

I just tried out the 870+slugs+mgn ammo and its great ... if you hit your target.
I got ~0.70-1.0 K/D ratio which is kinda low. 
However, sniping with it is soo awesome! I just sniped a sniper. I bet he was like uh wth o.0 haha 
I miss most of the times and it just gets me killed. I guess I'm used to the firing bursts with the M416 and PP-2000. 
Once you master it, its a lot of fun I bet. Basically all you need to do is have a fast reaction when u see somebody and put the crosshair over them and they're dead.


----------



## clark_b

thanks guys.

thiru - i mostly play normal mode. hardcore is sortof intimidating


----------



## d-block

I just started playing this game seems good so far. I am having a problem finding games though. I can't see all the servers. Like, I usually only find like 28 servers. If I search for a server that I know is there, it doesn't find anything. 
Anyone know a fix for this?


----------



## B-Con

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d-block* 
I just started playing this game seems good so far. I am having a problem finding games though. I can't see all the servers. Like, I usually only find like 28 servers. If I search for a server that I know is there, it doesn't find anything.
Anyone know a fix for this?

A couple of things to try...

- Run the game with an Administrator account

Right click BFBC2 icon and "Run as administrator".

Or, Right click BFBC2 icon and select "Properties". Go to "Compatibility" tab and check "Run this program as an administrator".
- Go to this folder and run "BFBC2Updater.exe" to manually update the game...

C:\\Program Files (x86)\\Electronic Arts\\Battlefield Bad Company 2\\
- Manually update PunkBuster

Download, unzip, and run the latest version of PBSetup v3.4 for Windows here...

http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php .


----------



## d-block

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Con*


A couple of things to try...

- Run the game with an Administrator account
Right click BFBC2 icon and "Run as administrator".

Or, Right click BFBC2 icon and select "Properties". Go to "Compatibility" tab and check "Run this program as an administrator".
- Go to this folder and run "BFBC2Updater.exe" to manually update the game...

C:\\Program Files (x86)\\Electronic Arts\\Battlefield Bad Company 2\\
- Manually update PunkBuster

Download, unzip, and run the latest version of PBSetup v3.4 for Windows here...

http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php .


Done all that, but still not seeing as many servers as I should. I tried to connect to the pc gamer server and couldn't find it. Tried by the ip and didn't work either.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d-block*


Done all that, but still not seeing as many servers as I should. I tried to connect to the pc gamer server and couldn't find it. Tried by the ip and didn't work either.


Try forwarding these ports on your router. Many people have network-related issues with BC2 if their router isn't setup with correct port forwarding.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Port: 80 TCP 
Port: 18121 TCP 
Port: 18126 TCP 
Port: 18126 UDP 
Port: 13505 TCP


If that fails, try reinstalling. You should be seeing thousands of servers.

EDIT: BC2 does not have the ability to connect via IP. IIRC


----------



## d-block

Still not seeing many servers. I haven't reinstalled yet, but I do notice that if I check EA Server, I get 0 results. If I search for North America, squad deathmatch, no password, and no empty, I am getting 31 results.


----------



## thiru

There aren't any EA servers and there aren't a lot of squad DM servers. There are a lot of rush and conquest servers.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d-block* 
Still not seeing many servers. I haven't reinstalled yet, but I do notice that if I check EA Server, I get 0 results. If I search for North America, squad deathmatch, no password, and no empty, I am getting 31 results.

Try searching after clicking "reset" and not checking anything. If you get a lot of results then there is nothing wrong with your setup.

I personally search north america, ranked, no password, no empty, no full, and hardcore. Then i choose a server that is actually hardcore. I get quite a bit of results, but Thiru is right, there are not a ton of Squad Deathmatch servers.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Yes they blocked the ability to connect via IP so they can limit which servers you play on (so you can't connect to hacked servers, stat pad servers, etc. etc.)


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

M14: Discuss

I never see anyone use this gun ever. I actually kind of like using it on assault so I can have C4. Its pretty accurate, and the only thing that I dont like about it is that 2 shots leave the enemy with like 2% health left. Other than that...the back iron sights are a little big, but not too big of a deal.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife*


M14: Discuss

I never see anyone use this gun ever. I actually kind of like using it on assault so I can have C4. Its pretty accurate, and the only thing that I dont like about it is that 2 shots leave the enemy with like 2% health left. Other than that...the back iron sights are a little big, but not too big of a deal.


Everyone will use it when they think the stats tracking with it


----------



## SimpleTech

They must be doing some kind of update because I can't join 90% of the servers. I try doing another search and can join a few. Keep getting something about my connection being lost with the server..


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


They must be doing some kind of update because I can't join 90% of the servers. I try doing another search and can join a few. Keep getting something about my connection being lost with the server..


Same here.


----------



## clark_b

pardon my ignorance, but what is a stat pad server?


----------



## thiru

A server where people agree to help each other improve their stats by letting themselves get killed by the other.


----------



## clark_b

ok thanks. sorry, i'm not quite up to speed on the pc gaming lingo.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clark_b* 
ok thanks. sorry, i'm not quite up to speed on the pc gaming lingo.

Its basicaly cheating =/


----------



## d-block

I can't see the OCN server either.


----------



## Higgins

Any news on the patch? Is it still a go for tomorrow?


----------



## ryman546

Man i want to try that explosive thing. Shoot some atv's into outer space.


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Any news on the patch? Is it still a go for tomorrow?


Nope









http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...ml#post9773684
.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Same here.










lol same here. 
I get that with most servers from Europe

On another note, I'm getting obsessed with the 870+slugs+mgm ammo








I just came out from a 5 hour straight game session only using that combo. GOD I love it! Nothing more fun than killing with the 870. 
I used to love my PP-2000 ... now I find it boring. 
I already got 300+ kills with it since yesterday when I first tried it out.


----------



## Leon777

Ahh i just wonnause the m1 XD


----------



## thiru

Seems like some RCON tools can impose a recon class limit on servers by command-killing you (=it doesn't appear in stats) as soon as you spawn








All those deaths occurred in less than one minute


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Woot installing the patch now. Great success.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
Seems like some RCON tools can impose a recon class limit on servers by command-killing you (=it doesn't appear in stats) as soon as you spawn








All those deaths occurred in less than one minute

















Awesome, would we use such a limit on the TBAG server?

Steam is downloading the patch right now, i forgot about it until i saw that it was downloading. For some reason i thought it was going to be available at midnight tonight.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Awesome, would we use such a limit on the TBAG server?

Steam is downloading the patch right now, i forgot about it until i saw that it was downloading. For some reason i thought it was going to be available at midnight tonight.










No, I have no idea what RCON software they are using to do that. I don't even know if it's available in English (that was a Russian server).


----------



## Leon777

So next question... When are they gonna fix the last to insignas?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
No, I have no idea what RCON software they are using to do that. I don't even know if it's available in English (that was a Russian server).

Bugger

Played for a bit today and it seems either that they modified overall slug damage, or they implemented correct distance damage decay, as i was unable to long distance one-shot-kill-snipe with my 870.

Still bugs me when i shoot at someone, hear multiple "pings" indicating head-shots, then get killed by the same person whom just had 8 rounds pierce his cerebellum.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Bugger

Played for a bit today and it seems either that they modified overall slug damage, or they implemented correct distance damage decay, as i was unable to long distance one-shot-kill-snipe with my 870.

Still bugs me when i shoot at someone, hear multiple "pings" indicating head-shots, then get killed by the same person whom just had 8 rounds pierce his cerebellum.

Slug damage wasn't modified. The only thing that should stop it is obstacles or improved armor perk (but that's countered by magnum ammo...).
Sometimes when you shoot the top of someone's head the bullet bounces off (this was before the patch, haven't played much since). Dunno if it's intentional or hitreg.

edit: holy crap this guy is fast. New weapon stats here. AN-94 haters gonna hate







only the long distance damage has been tweaked, you're still gonna die in two bursts at close-medium range







(and one burst at point blank)
This means the M60 is back as the most powerful weapon with more than 20 bullets in its magazine.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Slug damage wasn't modified. The only thing that should stop it is obstacles or improved armor perk (but that's countered by magnum ammo...).
Sometimes when you shoot the top of someone's head the bullet bounces off (this was before the patch, haven't played much since). Dunno if it's intentional or hitreg.

edit: holy crap this guy is fast. New weapon stats here. AN-94 haters gonna hate







only the long distance damage has been tweaked, you're still gonna die in two bursts at close-medium range







(and one burst at point blank)
This means the M60 is back as the most powerful weapon with more than 20 bullets in its magazine.


UZI > PP-2000 now. Yay (except for kick still)

And the MG3 is getting a buff. So for getting nearly twice the fire rate of the M60, you get more DPS (damage per second).

M60 for distance, MG3 for everything else (it's kick is only 1 point higher)


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


UZI > PP-2000 now. Yay (except for kick still)

And the MG3 is getting a buff. So for getting nearly twice the fire rate of the M60, you get more DPS (damage per second).

M60 for distance, MG3 for everything else (it's kick is only 1 point higher)


Yeah but having almost twice the firing rate means the gun's gonna stray off target way too fast.
Anyway now I have another medic gun to platinum: MG36


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Yeah but having almost twice the firing rate means the gun's gonna stray off target way too fast.
Anyway now I have another medic gun to platinum: MG36










Yeah I like the MG36 finally getting a crosshair.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


Yeah I like the MG36 finally getting a crosshair.


Every time I see the crosshair I'm like







but I'd rather have the red dot than nothing.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Yeah but having almost twice the firing rate means the gun's gonna stray off target way too fast.
Anyway now I have another medic gun to platinum: MG36










I love the MG3 (on low ping servers) but for some reason i can't stand the MG36's sights. I love the G36 line of guns, but i'd rather have iron sights/red dot/ACOG and be able to pick then variable zoom red dot.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I love the MG3 (on low ping servers) but for some reason i can't stand the MG36's sights. I love the G36 line of guns, but i'd rather have iron sights/red dot/ACOG and be able to pick then variable zoom red dot.


The MG36's sights have no zoom so basically you're getting the advantage of the red dot (unobstructed sight) with one of the disadvantage of the ACOG (zooming in requires a fraction of a second where you can't do anything), without wasting any perks (not that there are any other interesting perks for the medic... speed or improved medkits?)


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Every time I see the crosshair I'm like







but I'd rather have the red dot than nothing.


Maybe if you used a real sight and not the 4x you wouldnt have this problem.









Everytime you die and I pick up your gun when I run out of ammo, I get stuck with a 4x and promptly get killed because I cannot use it for the life of me


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


The MG36's sights have no zoom so basically you're getting the advantage of the red dot (unobstructed sight) with one of the disadvantage of the ACOG (zooming in requires a fraction of a second where you can't do anything), without wasting any perks (not that there are any other interesting perks for the medic... speed or improved medkits?)


I mean when you put the red dot or 4x scope perk on, it simply zooms in the existing "iron sight" red dot. I use the different scopes' look and pre-determined zoom level when leading shots/determining distance to target. Maybe i'm just picky, but it just feels strange since every other gun follows a consistent pattern except the MG36.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


Maybe if you used a real sight and not the 4x you wouldnt have this problem.









Everytime you die and I pick up your gun when I run out of ammo, I get stuck with a 4x and promptly get killed because I cannot use it for the life of me










What do you mean? I was talking about the weapon's crosshair in unzoomed mode, like the tracer gun or the shotties with slugs. The scope doesn't bother me at all.

edit: @Higgins I haven't used it much yet so I can't tell. But from what I saw I'm pretty sure it's the same level of zoom as the red dot, which means it only zooms slightly.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


What do you mean? I was talking about the weapon's crosshair in unzoomed mode, like the tracer gun or the shotties with slugs. The scope doesn't bother me at all.


Oh whoops. I apologize for my nub comment. I thought you were referring to zoomed mode. Picking up 4x guns still makes me


----------



## kilrbe3

So playing 3 hrs this morning and fully testing this new patch, feels like one thing is fixed and then i spot 5 more..

-Knife still seems a little odd, better, but needs work still IMHO
-Zoom, Sometimes when you zoom it like zooms out and you gotta re-zoom
-40mm SHOTGUN is so OP, I only been killed with it twice since patch, both times I was killed by them, they were a good bit away (out of regular shotgun range)

and then I notice I feel like all this game consit of is bad players who cant shoot choppers, or spot, or even aim for their life. So then the server is all GUSTAV and Wannabe snipers along with the famous M60 spray and pray and be #1 on the scoreboard with 0 skill required at all.

Yea, what happened to this game? I used to like it, now its almost to be put on the self.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
So playing 3 hrs this morning and fully testing this new patch, feels like one thing is fixed and then i spot 5 more..

-Knife still seems a little odd, better, but needs work still IMHO
-Zoom, Sometimes when you zoom it like zooms out and you gotta re-zoom
-40mm SHOTGUN is so OP, I only been killed with it twice since patch, both times I was killed by them, they were a good bit away (out of regular shotgun range)

and then I notice I feel like all this game consit of is bad players who cant shoot choppers, or spot, or even aim for their life. So then the server is all GUSTAV and Wannabe snipers along with the famous M60 spray and pray and be #1 on the scoreboard with 0 skill required at all.

Yea, what happened to this game? I used to like it, now its almost to be put on the self.

Have to say it depends on the server you play on. Well maintained servers will have admins who will kick for gustav/m60/40mm tube spamming.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *higgins* 
have to say it depends on the server you play on. Well maintained servers will have admins who will kick for gustav/m60/40mm tube spamming.

+1


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

I've decided to get back into battlefield after not playing for a long time. Since I can't aim atm, I've decided to get back into the swing of things by platting the M60 first.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus* 
I've decided to get back into battlefield after not playing for a long time. Since I can't aim atm, I've decided to get back into the swing of things by platting the M60 first.

Wait till you play with JD, somehow he got better without playing >.>


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

I really feel like the shotgun has been nerfed. Without magnum ammo, I was able to make kills from very far away. Now, I can't do that anymore. I get the x to appear, but it still requires a headshot to be effective. If the damage hasn't been nerfed, at least the range has.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


I really feel like the shotgun has been nerfed. Without magnum ammo, I was able to make kills from very far away. Now, I can't do that anymore. I get the x to appear, but it still requires a headshot to be effective. If the damage hasn't been nerfed, at least the range has.


Stats are still the same. What they might have done is added modifiers or something. Could be, since they added expanded hitboxes.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

It's either that or I'm having nasty hit reg issues. I've had several X's appear when sniping with a GOL, and no kill.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


It's either that or I'm having nasty hit reg issues. I've had several X's appear when sniping with a GOL, and no kill.


I'm guessing it's hitreg issues. I've killed people by sniping their shadows since the patch


----------



## nepas

Woot! Just got Plat on my MG36


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus* 
I really feel like the shotgun has been nerfed. Without magnum ammo, I was able to make kills from very far away. Now, I can't do that anymore. I get the x to appear, but it still requires a headshot to be effective. If the damage hasn't been nerfed, at least the range has.

Had the same thing since patch.

I actually shot Walnuts with a slug at medium distance, and he asked what i hit him with since it took almost all his health away. Would have killed him no doubt pre-patch.


----------



## lethal

i have kinda been away from this game a bit. came back last night and still get annoyed by the same thing.

chopper ditching. (at least thats what i'm gonna call it)

i wish there was a hardcore setting that only allowed one chopper per any section that has a chopper (speaking in terms of rush mode). no respawn.. hell no respawn in general of vehicles. maybe people would be a bit more tactical with them.

i have no problem with most vehicles though.. it's the choppers being used (abused) by some pilot who just flys over to the enemy spawn and ditches the chopper so he can get behind the enemy spawn and let squadmates spawn on him. it's such a cheap tactic and if doing it cost that team their chopper then i could live with it much more.

maybe there are servers out there with admin enforced rules against this sort of thing (i have to believe there are.. just havent found one yet). when i played cod4 and waw i always found good servers that played tactical realism that was enforced by the admins. ya know things like no nades in the 1st 20 seconds.. must raise sites to fire.. and any number of other tactical rules that were enforced.

maybe with the server browser being improved i can find what i'm looking for easier. anyone know any good tactical realism enforced servers with good admin participation.. i'd love to hear some servers to search for.


----------



## thiru

Tactical gamers servers don't allow suicide tactics. We almost got banned on that server


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lethal*


i have kinda been away from this game a bit. came back last night and still get annoyed by the same thing.

chopper ditching. (at least thats what i'm gonna call it)

i wish there was a hardcore setting that only allowed one chopper per any section that has a chopper (speaking in terms of rush mode). no respawn.. hell no respawn in general of vehicles. maybe people would be a bit more tactical with them.

i have no problem with most vehicles though.. it's the choppers being used (abused) by some pilot who just flys over to the enemy spawn and ditches the chopper so he can get behind the enemy spawn and let squadmates spawn on him. it's such a cheap tactic and if doing it cost that team their chopper then i could live with it much more.

maybe there are servers out there with admin enforced rules against this sort of thing (i have to believe there are.. just havent found one yet). when i played cod4 and waw i always found good servers that played tactical realism that was enforced by the admins. ya know things like no nades in the 1st 20 seconds.. must raise sites to fire.. and any number of other tactical rules that were enforced.

maybe with the server browser being improved i can find what i'm looking for easier. anyone know any good tactical realism enforced servers with good admin participation.. i'd love to hear some servers to search for.


I'm pretty sure the newest patch allows for an Infantry only mode.

The "-DmG- Damage Inc | Ranked" server has some OCN members in the clan who moderate the server very well. Its a small server, but i like it.

Quote:



Tactical gamers servers don't allow suicide tactics. We almost got banned on that server


lmao they're only for "Mature players" right?

EDIT: Sometimes i feel like we're on the same brain wave.. we always seem to post in the same threads right after each other


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


lmao they're only for "Mature players" right?


lol yeah once they started complaining we_ had_ to troll the server








Ahh I miss those days, where's Cold?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


lol yeah once they started complaining we_ had_ to troll the server








Ahh I miss those days, where's Cold?


Me too, i usually log into vent and everyone is playing games i don't own.







lol


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Me too, i usually log into vent and everyone is playing games i don't own.







lol


Yeah I know everyone bought games during the Steam sale...


----------



## MrDeodorant

I was going to play last night, but nobody was online and the Vent server was empty (and had moved, just how long _was_ I away?).


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Yeah I know everyone bought games during the Steam sale...


Its cool, i almost bought killing floor to play with you guys but i'm not big into really creepy games.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Its cool, i almost bought killing floor to play with you guys but i'm not big into really creepy games.


Who's playing Killing Floor these days? I have that, but the people I was playing with have more or less stopped, so I haven't been able to play it lately.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


I was going to play last night, but nobody was online and the Vent server was empty (and had moved, just how long _was_ I away?).


Umm OCN's vent server moved and it's still not working correctly (I get kicked out after a few minutes). We use ryman's vent server now. I'll PM you the info if you want.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Its cool, i almost bought killing floor to play with you guys but i'm not big into really creepy games.


It's not really a creepy game, more of a gore-fest









edit: Walnuts, Raptor Jesus and me (JD used to but he's playing Borderlands now







and ryman sometimes)


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


It's not really a creepy game, more of a gore-fest










Haha it looks like it is.

My parents are very uptight about that kind of stuff. My mom thinks its horrible that i play BC2 (or murder simulator as she calls it), so I'm afraid to see what she'd do if she saw me playing killing floor.









Can't wait for college this fall..


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Haha it looks like it is.

My parents are very uptight about that kind of stuff. My mom thinks its horrible that i play BC2 (or murder simulator as she calls it), so I'm afraid to see what she'd do if she saw me playing killing floor.









Can't wait for college this fall..


lol no way, that's pretty uptight.
Well I think the Killing Floor mania is running out, though I don't know whether the guys will move to another game (Borderlands maybe...) or back to BC2.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Umm OCN's vent server moved and it's still not working correctly (I get kicked out after a few minutes). We use ryman's vent server now. I'll PM you the info if you want.


Oh that's right, he sent me the info before I went on vacation. I'll log in possibly tonight, but more likely tomorrow night, and see if anyone's doing anything.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


lol no way, that's pretty uptight.
Well I think the Killing Floor mania is running out, though I don't know whether the guys will move to another game (Borderlands maybe...) or back to BC2.


I might pick up borderlands if everyone starts playing it. It looked unique and fun, but i was into the STALKER series and Fallout3 when it came out.


----------



## lethal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I'm pretty sure the newest patch allows for an Infantry only mode.

The "-DmG- Damage Inc | Ranked" server has some OCN members in the clan who moderate the server very well. Its a small server, but i like it.


Infantry only wouldn't be Battlefield







I dont mind the vehicles.. just abhor the abuse.

I'll check out that server though.. thank you. Good admins always trump server settings anyway.


----------



## W4LNUT5

I'm game for whAtever when I get back on sat. Kf bc2 or b-lands. I don't care, whatever gets the most ppl together


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Yerp I'm forced to use magnum ammo instead of Shotty upgrade. Now I run out of ammo faster, so I have to stick to an assault teammate. Feels bad, man.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lethal*


Infantry only wouldn't be Battlefield







I dont mind the vehicles.. just abhor the abuse.

I'll check out that server though.. thank you. Good admins always trump server settings anyway.










Infantry only is some of the best Battlefield 2 action 
a specially in Special Forces

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


Yerp I'm forced to use magnum ammo instead of Shotty upgrade. Now I run out of ammo faster, so I have to stick to an assault teammate. Feels bad, man.


hey it is supposed to be a team driven game right


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Infantry only is some of the best Battlefield 2 action
a specially in Special Forces

hey it is supposed to be a team driven game right

All the assualts I play on on random servers are too ***** to follow me into the line of fire. They would rather camp and move slowly forward, while I move forward guns blazing. That strategy usually works for me because I can aim. Doesn't work against skilled shooters though.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


Yerp I'm forced to use magnum ammo instead of Shotty upgrade. Now I run out of ammo faster, so I have to stick to an assault teammate. Feels bad, man.


I realized that the other day playing. While it sucks, i can see where it would be as annoying as the tube/gustav; if it was you or I playing (on a good day) we can basically kill anyone in our line of sight with a single shot.

I just make sure to rape any enemy assault i can find, exchange kits, and resupply that way. Adds another challenge to the mix.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
I realized that the other day playing. While it sucks, i can see where it would be as annoying as the tube/gustav; if it was you or I playing (on a good day) we can basically kill anyone in our line of sight with a single shot.

I just make sure to rape any enemy assault i can find, exchange kits, and resupply that way. Adds another challenge to the mix.









Yeah. I hate people who cry "noob" when I shotty them. They fail to realize that I am basically a sniper with faster reflexes (how I survive in CQ, after all). If a sniper had been where I was standing he would have been dead just as fast, if not faster. They just need to stay out of open ground. Hell, I even give them protips on how to beat me and most of them still fail, haha.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


Yeah. I hate people who cry "noob" when I shotty them. They fail to realize that I am basically a sniper with faster reflexes (how I survive in CQ, after all). If a sniper had been where I was standing he would have been dead just as fast, if not faster. They just need to stay out of open ground. Hell, I even give them protips on how to beat me and most of them still fail, haha.


Haha no kidding

Idk if you were in the game, but we were playing and someone thought i was using hacks.


----------



## thiru

Map Pack Variant 4







YouTube- Battlefield : Bad Company 2 - Official Map Pack 4 Trailer [HD].








has the map pack 3 even been released yet?


----------



## ez12a

anyone else notice massive rage quitting and uncooperative squads lately? Maybe its just the west coast servers... there was a game once where half of the other team left..


----------



## Roxxas049

Great game, just started playing, but it sucks that there's no lan co-op for the single player campaign







ie: borderlands


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ez12a* 
anyone else notice massive rage quitting and uncooperative squads lately? Maybe its just the west coast servers... there was a game once where half of the other team left..

Happens sometimes if one team is really good. A bunch of us were in a squad + vent and steamrolling the other team. Around half of them rage quit so we switched servers.


----------



## CorpussStalker

When I started playing this I was using a 19"(1366x768) monitor, stopped playing a few weeks ago and have since gotten a 22"(1680x1050), when I heard the update was released I thought I would give it a go.....now I can't shoot for ****! I'm not sure if its the patch or screen or a combo of both but im finding it really difficult to even get a kill now lolz


----------



## ez12a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


When I started playing this I was using a 19"(1366x768) monitor, stopped playing a few weeks ago and have since gotten a 22"(1680x1050), when I heard the update was released I thought I would give it a go.....now I can't shoot for ****! I'm not sure if its the patch or screen or a combo of both but im finding it really difficult to even get a kill now lolz


try changing your FOV settings. With a 23" i've set mine to 70. You can find the FOV setting in settings.ini in the BCBF2 folder in your my documents. With a larger screen you should be able to view a wider angle.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

I know this is off topic, but I think you all will enjoy this. It reminds me of Coldharbour and her WoW playing antics:

http://www.break.com/index/wow-gangs...-guildies.html

Btw this is a chick.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


I know this is off topic, but I think you all will enjoy this. It reminds me of Coldharbour and her WoW playing antics:

http://www.break.com/index/wow-gangs...-guildies.html

Btw this is a chick.


I won't see it till I get home but I think I can say


----------



## ryman546

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus* 
I know this is off topic, but I think you all will enjoy this. It reminds me of Coldharbour and her WoW playing antics:

http://www.break.com/index/wow-gangs...-guildies.html

Btw this is a chick.


Definately cold with her ninja skills...


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryman546* 
Definately cold with her ninja skills...

"I'm short, I can get low to the ground"

...yeah but it will take a fork lift to pick you up again.


----------



## ryman546

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


"I'm short, I can get low to the ground"

...yeah but it will take a fork lift to pick you up again.


bhahahahha.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


"I'm short, I can get low to the ground"

...yeah but it will take a fork lift to pick you up again.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


All the assualts I play on on random servers are too ***** to follow me into the line of fire. They would rather camp and move slowly forward, while I move forward guns blazing. That strategy usually works for me because I can aim. Doesn't work against skilled shooters though.


Nothin better than a good ole leroy jenkins run busting the place up. I could care less about my K/D, I'd do it. lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


I know this is off topic, but I think you all will enjoy this. It reminds me of Coldharbour and her WoW playing antics:

http://www.break.com/index/wow-gangs...-guildies.html

Btw this is a chick.


lol @ what she learned in Jujitsu. "Block, punch". . . 
I'd have guessed she learned a bit of DuncanD instead. "Dunk, munch"


----------



## thiru

Can anyone tell me what the default FOV for a 16:9 aspect ratio is? I set it to a huge value and now I don't know what to set it to


----------



## SilverPotato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


can anyone tell me what the default fov for a 16:9 aspect ratio is? I set it to a huge value and now i don't know what to set it to










55


----------



## thiru

Thanks


----------



## N2Gaming

I so miss getting a pawnd from afar and not knowing it was coming.

I see this thread going strong and ignore it regularly like I do w/the TF2 thread but I really should get my but in there and not let my money spent go to waste.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


I so miss getting a pawnd from afar and not knowing it was coming.

I see this thread going strong and ignore it regularly like I do w/the TF2 thread but I really should get my but in there and not let my money spent go to waste.


You should play with us sometime.









http://www.overclock.net/organize-ga...7-10-10-a.html


----------



## BreakDown

i have a problem, i think its because of the new patch but im not sure.

the scope on the GOL does not have a cross anymore. it will only show the vertical line on the scope, not the horizontal one.

heres two people with more or less the same problem

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/1004182.page
http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/1002428.page

any solution?


----------



## B-Con

If anyone is interested, I finally fixed my black screen / nvlddmkm.sys / driver stopped responding error. Logitech was to blame.

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...ddmkm-sys.html
.


----------



## Coolio831

hey is the 12x scope for the sniper really have zooming capabilities? If so how do you zoom in and out?


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coolio831* 
hey is the 12x scope for the sniper really have zooming capabilities? If so how do you zoom in and out?

No, it's just a higher default zoom. None of the scopes can zoom in or out.


----------



## BradleyW

What will my average FPS be with my new rig on this game max out 1080p?


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
What will my average FPS be with my new rig on this game max out 1080p?

Good enough to play very well. At 1680X1050 with a 4870 I average 50-60FPS, dropping to 35-40 during explosions, buildings collapsing, or trees blowing up. I play on max settings. With CF 5850s you will max this game easily.


----------



## BradleyW

with my old q6600 and single sapphire 5850, during explosions and smoke, i hit the 30's lol.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
with my old q6600 and single sapphire 5850, during explosions and smoke, i hit the 30's lol.

I hit 30's and low 40s.


----------



## BradleyW

hey on single player, have you stood still in a level and just listened to your teams conversations. They are so funny. I was on the floor. It's a funny game lol.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
What will my average FPS be with my new rig on this game max out 1080p?

Not sure but if you leave out HBAO and extreme AA it will be more than enough FPS by most standards.


----------



## BradleyW

extreme AA? I don't have this option?


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
extreme AA? I don't have this option?

lol I meant the highest AA level. Although I didn't see you had them crossfired, so you probably can


----------



## BradleyW

ahh right lol.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Watch this:







YouTube- FAT NERD WOW Gangsta Threatens Ex-Guildies (WoW chick)
while playing this:







YouTube- Eminem - Lose Yourself (Instrumental)Enjoy


----------



## dakpyro525

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


Watch this: YouTube- FAT NERD WOW Gangsta Threatens Ex-Guildies (WoW chick)
while playing this: YouTube- Eminem - Lose Yourself (Instrumental)
Enjoy


http://www.youtubedoubler.com/?video...brozooooooooka


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


What will my average FPS be with my new rig on this game max out 1080p?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


Good enough to play very well. At 1680X1050 with a 4870 I average 50-60FPS, dropping to 35-40 during explosions, buildings collapsing, or trees blowing up. I play on max settings. With CF 5850s you will max this game easily.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


with my old q6600 and single sapphire 5850, during explosions and smoke, i hit the 30's lol.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


I hit 30's and low 40s.


Bradley, you will almost definitely be able to play the game maxed out. With my sig rig, I play at almost max (with only 4xAA and 8xAF and no HBAO) and get very respectable framerates. I don't know the exact frames, but I generally can't stand choppiness in games, and haven't noticed much of a slowdown to where it bothers me.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


Watch this: YouTube- FAT NERD WOW Gangsta Threatens Ex-Guildies (WoW chick)
while playing this: YouTube- Eminem - Lose Yourself (Instrumental)
Enjoy


When i didn't think that video could get any better.


----------



## BradleyW

Does anybody here run ati 5850 CF or somethng similer. Am getting bad results with fps in this game max out. My FPS dips to 40 if something big explodes in front of me. Do you guy's also get this?


----------



## Stash9876

Anyone found a non-hardcore server with kill-cam off? I haven't been able to find any.


----------



## thiru

Tactical gamer have 3 servers, 2 of them were normal last I checked. They've got kill cams off and a few other rules on (like no bunny hopping or suicidal tactics). I think you need to search "TG".


----------



## Pipesafa

My Clan's servers is Non Hardcore and have Kill Cam off ,32 slots public, so any one is invited to get into.

You can find it searching for "Clan L4N" without the quotes. The teamspeak servers IP: 69.31.134.106:9995.


----------



## Stash9876

Cool, I'll check those out.


----------



## BradleyW

I like single player more than multiplayer


----------



## Ultrasonic2 (muffy)

HI guys 
i want to be able to change the FOV via an INGAME command how do i do so ?


----------



## loser7

Anyone know when the next patch is coming out and if they are going to fix the chat? (Dont know why they changed it in the first place)


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ultrasonic2 (muffy)*


HI guys 
i want to be able to change the FOV via an INGAME command how do i do so ?


There isn't an in-game console as far as I know. Maybe you could bind a key to an FOV but I don't know how to do that or if the game supports that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loser7*


Anyone know when the next patch is coming out and if they are going to fix the chat? (Dont know why they changed it in the first place)


AFAIK there aren't any announcements. They changed so that you could have a chat log.


----------



## Ultrasonic2 (muffy)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loser7*


Anyone know when the next patch is coming out and if they are going to fix the chat? (Dont know why they changed it in the first place)


whats wrong with the Chat ?

i HOPE they fix team swapping .. where i live it's wreaking the game !

one team with 16 players the other with 10 and all the hi ranked on the team with 16


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ultrasonic2 (muffy)*


whats wrong with the Chat ?

i HOPE they fix team swapping .. where i live it's wreaking the game !

one team with 16 players the other with 10 and all the hi ranked on the team with 16


Team swap works fine on the servers I play on. It must be the servers you play on not set to swap right.


----------



## Ultrasonic2 (muffy)

swapping works but there is a delay before it moves the players back .. so once side has more players .. and of coarse everyone wants to be on the winning side cos it affects your stats


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ultrasonic2 (muffy)*


swapping works but there is a delay before it moves the players back .. so once side has more players .. and of coarse everyone wants to be on the winning side cos it affects your stats


The delay is that it will only swap a player when they die, so if the team with 10 sucks and isn't killing anyone, then that's their fault.

Oh, and only D-bags care about their stats. (mostly snaiperz)


----------



## BradleyW

Do you guy's find that close explosions kill frame rate on this game?


----------



## Ultrasonic2 (muffy)

yes

i do have my ingame setting to low as possible but with the correct RES .. whihc helps alot . in a week or to i'tt have crosfire which should help


----------



## BradleyW

ok


----------



## Radiix




----------



## igorxxx1

I reached 560 points with one sniper kill headshot, and want to know is this the limit or can i even get more points with one shot.


----------



## thiru

It's the max.


----------



## BradleyW

do any nvidia users here suffer from any stuttering with this game and the 400 series card?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


do any nvidia users here suffer from any stuttering with this game and the 400 series card?


Reinstalling drivers should fix the issue. (I would try the latest)


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


do any nvidia users here suffer from any stuttering with this game and the 400 series card?


nah not me. actually i am even able to Vsync with 16xAA, although on the conquest map in the desert near the water, with the big shipwreck on it, and all the dust blowing around, i get big slow downs so im going back to 8xAA.

but no stutters.

sure its not your net connection?


----------



## BradleyW

It's offline play.

I have tried,
Testing each card on it's own
patching all the games
Various nvidia drivers
vsync on/off
tripple buffer on/off
fresh format to win7
fresh format to vista
run CPU and all bios values on stock
I have not OC'ed my GTX470's at all
Swapped SLI bridge
Installed chipset drivers
reinstalled all games
changed in game settings to low
Tried raiding my hdd's and running them in AHCI to see what difference it made.
Swapped top card for bottom card.
changed SLI render settings

All these steps have not helped at all


----------



## PsalmLove

hey guys =] here's a gameplay montage i made a few months back








YouTube- Battlefield Bad Company 2 Montage (PC)


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PsalmLove* 
hey guys =] here's a gameplay montage i made a few months back

YouTube- Battlefield Bad Company 2 Montage (PC)

Suprised no one commented yet. That is an awesome montage, and a f*reaking sweet* intro.


----------



## Sin100

Just re-installed, haven't played for a while, I like the new chat, just what was needed!


----------



## PsalmLove

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Suprised no one commented yet. That is an awesome montage, and a f*reaking sweet* intro.










thank you =]


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PsalmLove* 
thank you =]

Out of curiosity, what do you use for editing?


----------



## PsalmLove

I recorded my random gameplay footage over a month with Fraps and then edited it in Vegas. Just used default plugins plus some basic NewBlue ones.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Me and Walnuts make a pro Apache team. We were spanking a server for about half an hour straight. We won by a landslide.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PsalmLove* 
hey guys =] here's a gameplay montage i made a few months back

YouTube- Battlefield Bad Company 2 Montage (PC)

Some nice stuff in there. Really dig the Splitloop track!









My buddy and I were sitting at the end of the B warehouse by the ramp/dumpsters on the Panama Canal map, mopping the floor with the other team. It was just the two of us, I was using the VSS and he was using the Aug as assault handing me ammo, we each got over 20 kills in about 4 minutes to come back and win the game for our team, really wish I had Fraps running.

I love this game.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PsalmLove*


hey guys =] here's a gameplay montage i made a few months back

YouTube- Battlefield Bad Company 2 Montage (PC)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PsalmLove*


I recorded my random gameplay footage over a month with Fraps and then edited it in Vegas. Just used default plugins plus some basic NewBlue ones.


That montage is excellent! It looks very professional. Great work


----------



## Threefeet

Nice montage vid, Psalm


----------



## BradleyW

Who here is running a GTX470 or 480 or 470SLI or 480SLI?

Is your BC2 stuttering?
If not, what is the make and model of your GPU and what drivers are you using?

Thank you.


----------



## PsalmLove

Thanks for the comments on the vid everyone. I'm playing BC2 on Eyefinity now. Too busy having fun at 6048x1080 to go back to 1920x1080 to record =]


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Who here is running a GTX470 or 480 or 470SLI or 480SLI?

Is your BC2 stuttering?
If not, what is the make and model of your GPU and what drivers are you using?

Thank you.


My 470 is en route. I'll let you know.

Have you tried a memtest to make sure it's not your RAM?


----------



## BradleyW

I have tried everything you can think of. I need to RMA the cards.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Who here is running a GTX470 or 480 or 470SLI or 480SLI?

Is your BC2 stuttering?
If not, what is the make and model of your GPU and what drivers are you using?

Thank you.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I have tried everything you can think of. I need to RMA the cards.


Even a fresh Win install? I hate recommending that, but it might be worth a shot if you don't mind the hassle.


----------



## BradleyW

The first thing i tried was that lol.

Can i ask, does anyone here have a 470/480 and an i7 and do they get stuttering on this game???


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Can anyone tell me, even though I know BC2 is very CPU-intensive, if I will even be able to play BC2 on my rig?
Graphics card is a 5550 and it really worries me that even at minimum settings, it'll roll into a ball.


----------



## BradleyW

It will run but you will have to turn AA/AF down or even off. Also you might need to turn HBAO off.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


It will run but you will have to turn AA/AF down or even off. Also you might need to turn HBAO off.


HBAO was improperly implemented and causes a loss in performance anyways and should be turned off by everyone unless you're having no problems.

That being said, have you tried running with it off? Could be your problem


----------



## ~sizzzle~

It might do it. Probably scream for momma though. But more to the point WTH are you doing with a 5550 on that beast of a computer.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


HBAO was improperly implemented and causes a loss in performance anyways and should be turned off by everyone unless you're having no problems.

That being said, have you tried running with it off? Could be your problem


Even if it did solve the problem, it's a hollow victory because i get stuttering in all games with these cards in CF.


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Even if it did solve the problem, it's a hollow victory because i get stuttering in all games with these cards in CF.


do you mean in sli? im jumping in here. my boss and i have been hard at work trying to solve stuttering issues in dirt 2 and bad company 2. one thing is obvious: that it only is happening in our direct x 11 games, yet metro 2033 has no issues. increasing the pci frequency on some motherboards seemed to provide a result but we never could get consistent fixes. back to the drawing board. 
personally i am completely content with the performance of a single 5850.


----------



## BradleyW

Well ive requested an RMA. What GPU should i get? I just want to play games on high settings without all this crappy problems! If only ATI could tesselate well!


----------



## snowman88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*


Can anyone tell me, even though I know BC2 is very CPU-intensive, if I will even be able to play BC2 on my rig?
Graphics card is a 5550 and it really worries me that even at minimum settings, it'll roll into a ball.


I am not even sure what a 5550 is, but I can tell you that BFBC2 will most likely run poorly on it.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Well ive requested an RMA. What GPU should i get? I just want to play games on high settings without all this crappy problems! If only ATI could tesselate well!


Shoulda never sold your 5850.


----------



## BradleyW

In the end yeah i guess you are right.

May i ask, how many tesselation GPU's does the 5870 and 5970 have?


----------



## BradleyW

How does this game run on the GTX 480?


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


How does this game run on the GTX 480?


Ryman546 had stuttering problems but it was due to his OC. He got it stable and his stutter was resolved. No problem for him on SLI 480.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


How does this game run on the GTX 480?


Come to think of it, are you running with HT on? It could be causing the stuttering as it has almost no gaming benefit.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
In the end yeah i guess you are right.

May i ask, how many tesselation GPU's does the 5870 and 5970 have?

No idea, but i run BC2 completely maxed with 8x AA/16x AF + HBAO with no problems/stuttering/drops.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *higgins* 
no idea, but i run bc2 completely maxed with 8x aa/16x af + hbao with no problems/stuttering/drops.

dx11?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus* 
dx11?

Yes sir. DX9 makes no noticeable performance increase, just takes longer to alt-tab in/out.


----------



## BradleyW

Looks like ATI and BC2 work very well.

When will Nvidia bring out new drivers?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Yes sir. DX9 makes no noticeable performance increase, just takes longer to alt-tab in/out.

I wouldn't have playable frame-rates if it wasn't for DX9. I gain 10+ FPS by switching


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Yes sir. DX9 makes no noticeable performance increase, just takes longer to alt-tab in/out.

Actually DX 11 kills frames. But there's a point where the human eye can't tell framerates any higher than that point.


----------



## BradleyW

When do you get your GTX 470?


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
When do you get your GTX 470?

Order placed Tuesday morning at like 12:30 AM.


----------



## BradleyW

My 470 on it's own micro stutters seriously bad but seems less stuttery with SLI but still unplayable. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
My 470 on it's own micro stutters seriously bad but seems less stuttery with SLI but still unplayable. Let me know how you get on.

UPS says it should be delivered Friday, as long as the truck doesn't crash, or a train de-railment. (Happened on here a little while ago).


----------



## BradleyW

That's terrible! Hope it works fine for you.

Can you help me with something?
I got 2 questions

Will the 5970 fit in my antec 900 if i push the drive bays forward by an inche or inche and a half.

Also, my 5850 CF scored 55fps in the heaven benchmark 2.1 latest version on default settings/normal tesselation. My GTX 470's score 75fps due to all the tesselation units.

What will the 5970 score? I really don't know what GPU solution to move to. I wanna play BC2 smooth and i want the power of tesselation!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
That's terrible! Hope it works fine for you.

Can you help me with something?
I got 2 questions

Will the 5970 fit in my antec 900 if i push the drive bays forward by an inche or inche and a half.

Also, my 5850 CF scored 55fps in the heaven benchmark 2.1 latest version on default settings/normal tesselation. My GTX 470's score 75fps due to all the tesselation units.

What will the 5970 score? I really don't know what GPU solution to move to. I wanna play BC2 smooth and i want the power of tesselation!

You might have to take one of the HDD bays out if its any longer then a 5870.. i had to finagle it to get it in the slot with both HDD bays in.

No idea on what it would score, but i play BC2 maxed on DX11 with no problems so the 5970 should be more then enough.


----------



## BradleyW

Has the 470 come in yet raptor?
Thanks for the info on the 5970 higgins!


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Has the 470 come in yet raptor?
Thanks for the info on the 5970 higgins!


Yeah I have it and I don't really have any stutter issues/tearing. Artifacts, but only on unsuccessful OCs.


----------



## BradleyW

That's good for you. I should be getting a pair of point of view 470's by wednesday.


----------



## N2Gaming

For some reason I'm not able to join any online games or see any online games. Is there any patches and or updates that I should know about?

If so maybe the OP could post links w/the latest patches.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


For some reason I'm not able to join any online games or see any online games. Is there any patches and or updates that I should know about?

If so maybe the OP could post links w/the latest patches.


Not sure when you last played, but there was a patch. You don't need to download anything special. Just go to the place it's installed, and run bfbc2updater.exe (That is if this is the non-steam version. This is how the non-steam game should be starting in the first place)


----------



## Acroma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


For some reason I'm not able to join any online games or see any online games. Is there any patches and or updates that I should know about?

If so maybe the OP could post links w/the latest patches.


I had a friend at work that couldn't find any servers. After informing him the search button needed to be pressed he had only the issue of joining, usually done by clicking the far right most arrow at the end of the server line. Or by selecting the server and clicking the join button.

True story.


----------



## sequencius

I just started playing last week.

I'm level 4 now =D


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Not sure when you last played, but there was a patch. You don't need to download anything special. Just go to the place it's installed, and run bfbc2updater.exe (That is if this is the non-steam version. This is how the non-steam game should be starting in the first place)










It's been so long since I tried to play online that I totally forgot about the update application exe. Thank you very much. +1








Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acroma*


I had a friend at work that couldn't find any servers. After informing him the search button needed to be pressed he had only the issue of joining, usually done by clicking the far right most arrow at the end of the server line. Or by selecting the server and clicking the join button.

True story.


LOL Yeah if it was that easy I would have not posted that bone head question in the first place.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


+1







LOL Yeah if it was that easy I would have not posted that bone head question in the first place.










Actually someone had trouble finding servers on OCN and this was the solution to it. I never would have thought of telling him this simple an answer myself


----------



## Dilyn

I had that very same issue.









Alas, I wish I could continue to play.


----------



## sequencius

for people that bought BFBC2 through EA Download manager that are having problems with finding servers... mine wasnt working because I delete download manager and the program "EA Link".. onced i reinstalled these everything was fine. I think it needs EA Link to connect to the internet.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
You should play with us sometime.









http://www.overclock.net/organize-ga...7-10-10-a.html

Thanks.


----------



## BradleyW

Well with the new cards all my games are stuttering still in SLI!!!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Well with the new cards all my games are stuttering still in SLI!!!


Then it's not the cards. . .


----------



## BradleyW

mobo?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Have you tweaked the PCI-E frequency? I've heard (but never tested) that increasing the PCI-E frequency a little bit to *108* (_default is 100_) can help fix issues with SLI and Xfire stuttering.


----------



## BradleyW

But surely 108mhz would be unstable or cause damage to the cards?
Also when is the beta released with the BC2 stutter fix?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
But surely 108mhz would be unstable or cause damage to the cards?
Also when is the beta released with the BC2 stutter fix?

Have you tried changing your ingame video settings to see if that eliminates the stutter. i.e. resolutions, AA & other settings from max to min eye candy etc









Is this the only game this is happening in. I use to have an issue like this when playing Bunrout Paradise City. I just had to lower my eye candy settings a bit and it got better.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
But surely 108mhz would be unstable or cause damage to the cards?
Also when is the beta released with the BC2 stutter fix?

It wont damage the cards. It's just an increase in pci-e frequency. Try it, and if it doesn't work switch back. Simple


----------



## BradleyW

Ok i will give it a go. Also, when do the nvidia beta drivers come out with the stutter fix?


----------



## sequencius

do a lot of people from OCN actually play in the overclock.net server? cus I'm in there a lot and I always ask if there are any OCNers...


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


do a lot of people from OCN actually play in the overclock.net server? cus I'm in there a lot and I always ask if there are any OCNers...


We started it today. Been full ever since. We were in it last night too.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


We started it today. Been full ever since. We were in it last night too.


how could you have started today if you were in it last night? lol
I think it started yesterday...
It was empty last night.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


how could you have started today if you were in it last night? lol
I think it started yesterday...
It was empty last night.


You fail to make any sense.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


You fail to make any sense.


you said you started the server today, but you were in it last night...


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


you said you started the server today, but you were in it last night...


Yeah we started it up today. We also played in it last night.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


you said you started the server today, but you were in it last night...


Starting a server = getting on an empty server and filling it up


----------



## nepas

Is it just me or is PB falling behind at catching the hackers lately?In the last few days I have seen sooooo many aimbotters its untrue.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


Is it just me or is PB falling behind at catching the hackers lately?In the last few days I have seen sooooo many aimbotters its untrue.


Yeah, I've noticed an increase but we usually TK them off the server.

Just TK them until close to the TK limit of the server, then wait for the hacker to start TK'ing back. He'll get kicked before anyone else does. lol


----------



## BradleyW

When do Nvidia release the BC2 stutter fix onthe beta driver? Monday?


----------



## Xirtamagon

How many FPS i would get in Multiplayer with this rig:.
E6500 [email protected]
Gigabyte GTS 250 1GB
2GB Memory ? Resolution:. 1280x1024


----------



## BradleyW

You will struggle to play the game on high with those specs. You might only just get away with medium settings, 2af, 2aa hboa off, all medium. maybe one or 2 things on high. that should give you 30fps plus. 40-50 in small area's.

Anyone know the answer to my question on nvidia drivers?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bradleyw* 
you will struggle to play the game on high with those specs. You might only just get away with medium settings, 2af, 2aa hboa off, all medium. Maybe one or 2 things on high. That should give you 30fps plus. 40-50 in small area's.

*anyone know the answer to my question on nvidia drivers?*

NO we do not


----------



## pewpewlazer

Why am I seeing no servers all of a sudden? My favorites/history are greyed out and searching finds nothing.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*


Why am I seeing no servers all of a sudden? My favorites/history are greyed out and searching finds nothing.


You probably need to update your game like I had to last week. If you have a full retail version then you should have an update.exe in the main game folder.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


You probably need to update your game like I had to last week. If you have a full retail version then you should have an update.exe in the main game folder.










Steam version. Worked yesterday. Last patch seems to have been released June 30th anyway.


----------



## nepas

Try untick the filters and search again


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


NO we do not


So when do the drivers come out then?

ok i have found out that the drivers come out in around 8 days time from now said nvidia. Well, they said 10 days time 2 days ago i believe.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
Why am I seeing no servers all of a sudden? My favorites/history are greyed out and searching finds nothing.

hit the reset filters button then hit search

happened to me the first day I got it lol


----------



## pewpewlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


Try untick the filters and search again


This worked. Thanks.


----------



## BradleyW

The stutter fix is here!

Look on the news section and the Fermi issues thread by me. The link for downloads can be found there. Or go to GURU.com and search for nvidia 260.52 drivers!


----------



## nepas

Do you actually play this anymore?I have not seen you online in months.


----------



## BradleyW

I play offline. And the drivers do not have the fix sadly. Still stuttering.


----------



## BreakDown

so the vietnam DLC is supposed to be shown at the tokyo convention (i think its tokyo) acording to rockpapershotgun. is said that it will include 4 maps, weapons and vehicles from the era...

could it be the 1943 game that never got released (for the PC) rehashed into bad company 2 vietnam?

this is just something that it has ocurred to me.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


so the vietnam DLC is supposed to be shown at the tokyo convention (i think its tokyo) acording to rockpapershotgun. is said that it will include 4 maps, weapons and vehicles from the era...

could it be the 1943 game that never got released (for the PC) rehashed into bad company 2 vietnam?

this is just something that it has ocurred to me.


Is it paid or free? If free, sure I'll jump on board. I won't pay for Vietnam though. I *despise* Laguna Presa because I hate jungle maps. I would tear my hair out if I paid for a DLC that's all jungle, lol. For free, sure I would check it out just for the flame-throwers. (Which I hope they include).


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus*


Is it paid or free? If free, sure I'll jump on board. I won't pay for Vietnam though. I *despise* Laguna Presa because I hate jungle maps. I would tear my hair out if I paid for a DLC that's all jungle, lol. For free, sure I would check it out just for the flame-throwers. (Which I hope they include).


i have no idea, but i think (dont quote me on this) that EA said that there were no more free maps for bad company 2. (i know we didnt get any, just game modes, but still).

my guess is that it will be paid.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
i have no idea, but i think (dont quote me on this) that EA said that there were no more free maps for bad company 2. (i know we didnt get any, just game modes, but still).

my guess is that it will be paid.

Yeah they said "no free new maps" (not counting map packs), so it means this expansion will probably not be free.

I like how at the very beginning they said they didn't want to split the community with paying maps. They didn't mention at the time that the free map packs weren't actually new maps...


----------



## BradleyW

Raptor jesus, does your 470 stutter in this game?
And the new drivers have not worked for me.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Honestly, there are times when I'm pulling 60-70 FPS, and it feels like I'm only getting 30-40. That may just be placebo affect from hearing fermi horror stories.


----------



## nepas

You Tube  



 
NSFW

O its sooo funny and true.....


----------



## BradleyW

Well i know how you feel. This game just will not play well on nvidia cards/Fermi series.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Well i know how you feel. This game just will not play well on nvidia cards/Fermi series.


you sig says you have 2 470s why are you getting a 5870?


----------



## BradleyW

Because if i enable vsync in games with a 470 or 2 470's i get really bad stuttering. I need vsync on the get rid of stuttering anyway. ATI provides this for me. I wish i never got rid of my 3 5050's.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Are you by chance using HDMI on that monitor of yours BW?


----------



## N2Gaming

I would try it out w/the sli 460's in my sig but I'm having random issues and I think it's related to an Open Box 460 that I purchases. I have not been able to dianose the problem as of yet but I think I'm very close.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Are you by chance using HDMI on that monitor of yours BW?

No. This monitor is a VGA monitor and i use a VGA to DVI converter to it will plug into the Graphics card.


----------



## ryman546

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Are you by chance using HDMI on that monitor of yours BW?


he is having a different issue then me it appears.


----------



## BradleyW

In simple terms. For me, ATI=Win, Nvidia=Stuttering. I will get a 5870, then swap it for a 6 series card.


----------



## Digital Artist

Hi. I have a problem and need some help.
For some reason my Steam account has been disabled (I downloaded the game through steam) and I was wondering if anyone who bought the retail version could give me the BFBC2Game.exe (with the latest patch applied).
The file should be somewhere around 18 MB, so maybe someone can upload the file to rapidshare or something? Thanks for your help. I just bought this game yesterday but I can't start it because of steam


----------



## chatch15117

I just got bc2... add me. my name is "lolerzor"


----------



## q6600nut

I'm not getting stuttering anymore with the newest beta drivers.

I am however still getting LOW CPU use 50% with a damn 3.6ghz quad...I just don't get it..

Frames never go below 40 FPS in gun fights in DX11, but damn what could I really get since only 50% of my card is in use....


----------



## Digital Artist

Can anyone please give me the retail BFBC2Game.exe file (with latest patch applied)? My steam doesn't work....


----------



## nepas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Digital Artist* 
Can anyone please give me the retail BFBC2Game.exe file (with latest patch applied)? My steam doesn't work....

Would the retail version work with steam?.Uploading now,and unzipped its 26.5

EDIT:link here http://www.easy-share.com/1912285705/BFBC2Game.rar


----------



## Digital Artist

It works! Thanks


----------



## nepas

No problem,glad it works for you.


----------



## Digital Artist

Yea it works pretty well. Apparently, the only difference between the retail and the steam version is that specific executable.


----------



## Digital Artist

Ok I pretty much fixed my Steam version by copying the latest official patch into the installation directory of the game. Works flawlessly without any crashes.


----------



## BradleyW

New drivers working for any of you guy's?


----------



## GAMERIG

BBC2 looks good to me... I might pick BBC2 up for pc or console..


----------



## jellis142

Just got this game a few days ago, and I LOVE it. Beating the single player campaign in under 4 hours is a bummer though...but I didn't get it for the multiplayer thankfully








Modern Warfare 2 can suck a grenade.

Btw: Maxing out at 1920x1080 (4AA; 4AF) with a $98 last-generation card isn't something to take lightly. It looks AMAZING on a 4850! NEVER under 50 fps, I don't see any need to spend more on a DX11 card, I'm happy









But I'm sure it looks better with all those pretty tessellations all over the place


----------



## kilrbe3

Does anyone get a 'Reload' text constantly no matter what? I seem to always get that in everygame and it always says RELOAD, yet I have a full mag or max ammo. Its a bug / glitch and its annoying, I ask my vent buddies and none of them got it.

Anyone know this? or a way to get rid of it?

Also, now that BC2 runs smooth with 260 drivers, Why are some maps not Done? Like the map with the Lighthouse and the blackhawk and the ocean, and the map does not look done at all. There is no bloom, no HDR, no effects.. but then there are others that are and some more that are not...

Also as I been playing past week constantly, I find i'm bored again. Just like after launch, I quit just after 2 weeks after getting everything in the game, the maps and got style got old. Now its getting boring because it feels like its the same maps over and oveer and the Map Packs adding a new gamemode to a old map, just made it all worse, because rush is rush and conquest is conquest, the map never mattered to me..

I WANT NEW MAPS


----------



## nepas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
Does anyone get a 'Reload' text constantly no matter what? I seem to always get that in everygame and it always says RELOAD, yet I have a full mag or max ammo. Its a bug / glitch and its annoying, I ask my vent buddies and none of them got it.

Anyone know this? or a way to get rid of it?

Also, now that BC2 runs smooth with 260 drivers, Why are some maps not Done? Like the map with the Lighthouse and the blackhawk and the ocean, and the map does not look done at all. There is no bloom, no HDR, no effects.. but then there are others that are and some more that are not...

Also as I been playing past week constantly, I find i'm bored again. Just like after launch, I quit just after 2 weeks after getting everything in the game, the maps and got style got old. Now its getting boring because it feels like its the same maps over and oveer and the Map Packs adding a new gamemode to a old map, just made it all worse, because rush is rush and conquest is conquest, the map never mattered to me..

I WANT NEW MAPS


That was a bug that came with the last patch,check your settings and toggle the tips on/off a few times,it seems to work 90% of the time.New maps?not gonna happen,although there is a rumour that just before BCV comes out there will be a patch and 4 new maps(2 from BC1 and 2 from the singleplayer of BC2) but that is just a rumour.


----------



## Digital Artist

I've got a problem: I can't get Anti-Aliasing to work in Bad Company 2 -.-
I've installed the latest drivers for my graphics card (which is based on the HD 5870) but I still don't get proper anti-aliasing in-game.
Just for testing purposes, I even went as far as flashing a regular HD 5870 2GB Bios onto my card (because with my card's stock Bios I was unable to install the latest Catalyst 10.9 drivers) and on top of that I installed an additional Catalyst application profile package. But unfortunately it didn't do the trick automatically and I was unable to figure out how to activate the Catalyst application profile for Bad Company 2.
Even though I still couldn't get Anti-aliasing to work properly, the game was running well with the HD 5870 drivers for a couple of minutes but then all of a sudden I got a weird black screen system lockup and I got scared and reverted back to the original Bios.
I don't understand why FirePro's aren't backwards compatible with Radeon drivers.

Here are my settings. I also tweaked the config.ini file in the My Docs folder.









Quote:



[WindowSettings]
Width=1920
Height=1080
Fullscreen=true
RefreshRate=60
VSync=true
[Sound]
Quality=high
VoipEnable=true
SpeakerCount=0
[Graphics]
Effects=high
Soldiers=high
Vehicles=high
Overgrowth=high
Undergrowth=high
StaticObjects=high
Terrain=high
Shadows=high
Bloom=false
HSAO=true
MSAA=3
Water=high
MainQuality=custom
Texture=high
DxVersion=11
Aniso=4
Detail=high
RenderAheadLimit=2
Fov=65


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Digital Artist* 
I've got a problem: I can't get Anti-Aliasing to work in Bad Company 2 -.-
I've installed the latest drivers for my graphics card (which is based on the HD 5870) but I still don't get proper anti-aliasing in-game.
Just for testing purposes, I even went as far as flashing a regular HD 5870 2GB Bios onto my card (because with my card's stock Bios I was unable to install the latest Catalyst 10.9 drivers) and on top of that I installed an additional Catalyst application profile package. But unfortunately it didn't do the trick automatically and I was unable to figure out how to activate the Catalyst application profile for Bad Company 2.
Even though I still couldn't get Anti-aliasing to work properly, the game was running well with the HD 5870 drivers for a couple of minutes but then all of a sudden I got a weird black screen system lockup and I got scared and reverted back to the original Bios.
I don't understand why FirePro's aren't backwards compatible with Radeon drivers.

Here are my settings. I also tweaked the config.ini file in the My Docs folder.









I would have to say it probably has something to do with your FirePro card. It might be based on the 5870, but there might be some differences which prevent the software side of things from turning on something so seemingly mundane as AA.


----------



## Digital Artist

yea it's probably a driver issue, I will contact AMD about this later today


----------



## nepas

AA does not work properly in this game
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...-aliasing.html
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...l#post13128174


----------



## Digital Artist

You tell me now after I went through hell trying to flash my bios to something that would enable AA in this game?
I wish punkbuster wouldn't kick for using the SSAA tool (downsampling)...


----------



## BradleyW

AA simply does not work well with this game. Even when AA is forced on via CCC or NVCP.


----------



## Domino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digital Artist*


I've got a problem: I can't get Anti-Aliasing to work in Bad Company 2 -.-
I've installed the latest drivers for my graphics card (which is based on the HD 5870) but I still don't get proper anti-aliasing in-game.
Just for testing purposes, I even went as far as flashing a regular HD 5870 2GB Bios onto my card (because with my card's stock Bios I was unable to install the latest Catalyst 10.9 drivers) and on top of that I installed an additional Catalyst application profile package. But unfortunately it didn't do the trick automatically and I was unable to figure out how to activate the Catalyst application profile for Bad Company 2.
Even though I still couldn't get Anti-aliasing to work properly, the game was running well with the HD 5870 drivers for a couple of minutes but then all of a sudden I got a weird black screen system lockup and I got scared and reverted back to the original Bios.
I don't understand why FirePro's aren't backwards compatible with Radeon drivers.

Here are my settings. I also tweaked the config.ini file in the My Docs folder.










I dont think 3x is an option. Try using, 2, 4, 8, 16?


----------



## GAMERIG

I picked up the used game- XB360 BBC2, played it and completed all Campaigns for two days. thats all? I am actually believing EA will release BBC3 2 years or less.


----------



## clark_b

you know the values for MSAA and Aniso are 1/2 the actual setting don't you?

as in, "MSAA=2" in the config.ini file is the same thing as "4x MSAA"


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*


I picked up the used game- XB360 BBC2, played it and completed all Campaigns for two days. thats all? I am actually believing EA will release BBC3 2 years or less.


Battlefield has and always will be a multiplayer franchise. Bad Company was designed to be the console exclusive Battlefield branch which got a campaign, im guessing, because console games have to have one.

I wasn't expecting much from the BC2 single player and it was nothing special. Battlefield 3 better have the original Battlefield single player where it's pretty much multiplayer practice mode with a bunch of bots instead of players. No need to waste time/resources on an unnecessary single player.


----------



## BradleyW

When does the battlefield 1943 thing come out for PC?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Battlefield has and always will be a multiplayer franchise. Bad Company was designed to be the console exclusive Battlefield branch which got a campaign, im guessing, because console games have to have one.

I wasn't expecting much from the BC2 single player and it was nothing special. Battlefield 3 better have the original Battlefield single player where it's pretty much multiplayer practice mode with a bunch of bots instead of players. No need to waste time/resources on an unnecessary single player.

yeah pretty much. Bad Company was aimed at single player campaigns with a multi-player element.

obviously Bad Company 2 was the same, except on PC as well. but the multi-player has become so huge people forget a single player campaign is even there.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Gaming is like sex. Single player is great, but it's so much better when playing with others.


----------



## Pipesafa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raptor_jesus* 
gaming is like sex. Single player is great, but it's so much better when playing with others.

qft


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raptor_jesus* 
gaming is like sex. Single player is great, but it's so much better when playing with others.

lol


----------



## BreakDown

I dont know if this has been said already, but Battlefield Bad Comapny 2 Vietnam DLC has appeared for "pre-order" at "g2play.net" at a pricepoint of 25 euros.

i think its a bit steep for only 4 maps and new weapons/character skins... i would gladly pay if it came with the onslaught mode, but if not, i think its too much.

http://www.g2play.net/store/Battlefi...Pre-Order.html

BTW: apparently on g2play.net the pricetag has a 29% discount, that would mean that Bad Company 2 Vietnam would be 35 euros without discount....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
When does the battlefield 1943 thing come out for PC?

apparently never... they are not saying anything about it.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
When does the battlefield 1943 thing come out for PC?

Considering the fact that it's been out for over a year on console, i wouldn't even buy it if they released it for PC.


----------



## N2Gaming

I am about to play SP to test SLi'd 460's to see if I get this so called micro studder... to bad this game don't use PhysX :/


----------



## BradleyW

I was looking forward to that game. Dam it!


----------



## folk-it-up

guys i'm sure it's been mentioned before but i just got this game and i cant down load the latest patch, its downloads like 10% then it says the source has beeen lost and i tried downloading it online seperately and it goes really slow then stops at around %10 too and says its source cant be found, anyway to fix this cus i really want to play this online


----------



## BradleyW

this thread is almost dead lol.


----------



## Higgins

When Vietnam comes out, it'll probably pick up again.


----------



## BradleyW

Yeah your right.


----------



## BreakDown

people, do you think vietnam is coming out on steam?

mirrors edge DLC was not compatible with steam so people would use the ea download manager. and it was created by dice.

there is no news of vietnam coming to steam either.

any clues?

just extracted from destructoid:

Quote:



I notice there's still no release date for this, despite it being slated for "Winter 2010″. I guess that must mean it's out in December. It'll be download only, *initially only in the EA Store*. I will be downloading it


----------



## thiru

Vietnam is coming out on Steam. There's just no preorder (for now).

It doesn't matter where you bought BC2 and where you buy Vietnam, it's the same because when you buy the expansion all you get is a code, there's no download.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Vietnam is coming out on Steam. There's just no preorder (for now).

It doesn't matter where you bought BC2 and where you buy Vietnam, it's the same because when you buy the expansion all you get is a code, there's no download.


i dont understand.

there has to be a download at some point, like any DLC.

mirrors edge has a DLC, did not come to steam, and they are not compatible, only non-steam versions of the game can use the DLC.

dont know. could you expand your theory?


----------



## thiru

There's going to be an update before Vietnam is released. On the day it's released you'll receive a code to redeem in BC2.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


There's going to be an update before Vietnam is released. On the day it's released you'll receive a code to redeem in BC2.


i see.

ok then, hope its that way.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


people, do you think vietnam is coming out on steam?

mirrors edge DLC was not compatible with steam so people would use the ea download manager. and it was created by dice.

there is no news of vietnam coming to steam either.

any clues?

just extracted from destructoid:


if bad company 2 was on steam then vietnam will be.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


if bad company 2 was on steam then vietnam will be.


if mirrors edge IS on steam, then why isnt the DLC?


----------



## thiru

Videos of 2 of the 4 upcoming new maps:

Harvest Day footage:

  
 YouTube - Battlefield Bad Company 2 - Harvest Day Map  



 
More than a minute and half to drive through Heavy Metal!









Also one of the maps (Heavy metal I think) will have 2 helicopters and 4 tanks per side.


----------



## thiru

the R10 patch has been leaked! people just modified the URL of the R9 patch and found it









It contains map pack 7 (4 brand new maps), Vietnam and a few other things, like red dot scope and ACOG for the G3 and the M14.

*Disclaimer*: I've installed this patch and I've been able to join updated servers ONLY (and have played on one of the new maps) so this thing works. However I can't guarantee that this is the final R10 patch that will be officially released through the normal updater, and I can't guarantee that this won't screw up your BC2 install if that is the case.

edit: holy crap the new maps are awesome


----------



## Higgins

Fantastic time to be home without my rig. Maybe i can bribe my brother to let me use his computer.

Could you post the link thiru?


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Fantastic time to be home without my rig. Maybe i can bribe my brother to let me use his computer.

Could you post the link thiru?


LOL I forgot to post the link








http://static.cdn.ea.com/dice/u/f/bf...2574_Patch.exe

But there's not much point to installing it right now. I played for a couple hours on the new maps but then they closed all the test servers that had them, so right now all I have are servers with old map on normal mode (I can still play R9 since I backed it up).


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


LOL I forgot to post the link








http://static.cdn.ea.com/dice/u/f/bf...2574_Patch.exe

But there's not much point to installing it right now. I played for a couple hours on the new maps but then they closed all the test servers that had them, so right now all I have are servers with old map on normal mode (I can still play R9 since I backed it up).












I'll download it anyway so i have it on-hand in case it happens to be the official patch.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*









the R10 patch has been leaked! people just modified the URL of the R9 patch and found it









It contains map pack 7 (4 brand new maps), Vietnam and a few other things, like red dot scope and ACOG for the G3 and the M14.

*Disclaimer*: I've installed this patch and I've been able to join updated servers ONLY (and have played on one of the new maps) so this thing works. However I can't guarantee that this is the final R10 patch that will be officially released through the normal updater, and I can't guarantee that this won't screw up your BC2 install if that is the case.

edit: holy crap the new maps are awesome










nice find!

have you seen the 2 new maps? how nice are them? are they 2 actually new maps or modes?


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


nice find!

have you seen the 2 new maps? how nice are them? are they 2 actually new maps or modes?


There are 2 BRAND NEW maps for BC2 and 2 maps ported from BC1. They're all available in all modes except one that doesn't have conquest and one that doesn't have rush (so 14 in total).

I mostly played:

- Heavy Metal, HUGEEE map like Atacama Desert except that the surrounding terrain isn't useless desert. Has 1 attack chopper, 1 transport chopper (Blackhawk for US and Hind for Russia) and up to 4 tanks (I think) per team.

- Harvest Day, really big too, no helos but lots of tank action.

- Oasis, this one feels like a mini Strike at Karkand because the map is simply filled with houses (I thought they said they couldn't put too many buildings... but this one has loads of them







) and they're all destroyable

- Cold War, didn't really play this one.

Also check the videos I posted above.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


There are 2 BRAND NEW maps for BC2 and 2 maps ported from BC1. They're all available in all modes except one that doesn't have conquest and one that doesn't have rush (so 14 in total).

I mostly played:

- Heavy Metal, HUGEEE map like Atacama Desert except that the surrounding terrain isn't useless desert. Has 1 attack chopper, 1 transport chopper (Blackhawk for US and Hind for Russia) and up to 4 tanks (I think) per team.

- Harvest Day, really big too, no helos but lots of tank action.

- Oasis, this one feels like a mini Strike at Karkand because the map is simply filled with houses (I thought they said they couldn't put too many buildings... but this one has loads of them







) and they're all destroyable

- Cold War, didn't really play this one.

Also check the videos I posted above.


oh, so really good news then!

and it will make the wait for vietnam very sweet.

cheers.


----------



## thiru

Yeah the update contains Vietnam too, there's a button to switch to Vietnam mode and it says "Order Vietnam now and play soon!" so I'm guessing Vietnam won't be released at the same time as this map pack.

edit: some videos that someone made when the servers were still empty:

  
 You Tube  



 
notice the huge wind mills on Heavy Metal.. they said those actually hit your helo and makes it crash







(I wanted to try but I kept being gunned down before reaching it







)


----------



## Higgins

Those maps are freaking huge. Can't wait to play them.


----------



## tiramoko

what mouse do you recommend for this game? deathadder or imperator? they almost have the same price.


----------



## thiru

The one that's comfortable.


----------



## DarkZenRitual

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tiramoko* 
what mouse do you recommend for this game? deathadder or imperator? they almost have the same price.

Not sure about the other one but I just recently got the Deathadder and it's great in BC2, really accurate and easy on the hand as long as your not Bigfoot.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tiramoko* 
what mouse do you recommend for this game? deathadder or imperator? they almost have the same price.

deathadder


----------



## sniper_13

i cant find any servers, the game came off steam anyone else get this.


----------



## nugget toes

^ I hope they're about to release the next update


----------



## thiru

I'd say either tomorrow or the 26th. Apparently there's going to be an announcement on the 26th. Maybe the start of the BFplay4free beta or the release date of Vietnam.


----------



## argya

is the Vietnam multiplayer only, or will be available as singleplayer mission?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *argya* 
is the Vietnam multiplayer only, or will be available as singleplayer mission?

multiplayer only.


----------



## tiramoko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sniper_13*


i cant find any servers, the game came off steam anyone else get this.


what do you mean you cant find server? are they all down?

vietnam? is this a patch? do you have to pay for this too?


----------



## thiru

Vietnam weapons and gadgets:

  
 You Tube  



 
That looks a bit odd... and a bit disappointing.


----------



## Pipesafa

I try to install the patch but after decompress the files the installation give me an error that "Game data files are corrupted, reinstall the game and try later" :S So i couldn't patch my game :S


----------



## thiru

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Pipesafa*   I try to install the patch but after decompress the files the installation give me an error that "Game data files are corrupted, reinstall the game and try later" :S So i couldn't patch my game :S  
.. do you have the Steam version?

Btw I mentioned this earlier but right now there's no reason to download the leaked patch since there aren't any servers with the new maps.

edit: Also give a warm welcome to the new king of BC2: the G3 with scope.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Pipesafa

Yep steam version so i guess that the patch no works with it.


----------



## MrDeodorant

7.62x51 NATO is a hell of a round.


----------



## tiramoko

can i still play the mulitplayer wihout getting the vietnam expansion?


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tiramoko* 
can i still play the mulitplayer wihout getting the vietnam expansion?

Of course. You just won't be able to join any Vietnam servers.


----------



## SkillzKillz

OMG, I LOL'D SO HARD


You Tube





filler


----------



## thiru

lol is that R10? maybe there's a reason it's being delayed then


----------



## N2Gaming

why does no one ever play on the OCN server any more?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
why does no one ever play on the OCN server any more?

Because 75% of OCN BC2 players decided to stop playing on the server after a few weeks of it being one of the most popular servers.


----------



## SkillzKillz

I could never find the OCN server in the server list so I gave up.


----------



## Spct

And you had have a higher rep to get the vent password... Im 47 yrs old. I just wanted to to pub with people who have similiar interests.... I went elsewhere.


----------



## BreakDown

i would give bc2 server a shot, ill start to play again with vietnam.

i tried it but no-one is never there.

im from spain so i dont know hum much ping there will be.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spct* 
And you had have a higher rep to get the vent password... Im 47 yrs old. I just wanted to to pub with people who have similiar interests.... I went elsewhere.

They lifted the OCN vent rep requirements in an attempt to get the OCN vent in use again.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spct* 
And you had have a higher rep to get the vent password... Im 47 yrs old. I just wanted to to pub with people who have similiar interests.... I went elsewhere.

YGPM


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
why does no one ever play on the OCN server any more?

Because we (TBAG) stopped playing on it.


----------



## DOOOLY

I had a OCN member in my server a few days ago i was wondering doesn't OCN have a popular server.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOOOLY* 
I had a OCN member in my server a few days ago i was wondering doesn't OCN have a popular server.









Our server was like number 5 the first few weeks after release. Seems people simply stopped playing on it, although last few times i searched for it it didn't even come up.


----------



## tiramoko

why i cant connect to the server? i was just playing last night and right now i cant find any servers

is it because i copied a no cd -crack to bfbc foldeR?


----------



## thiru

Maybe...


----------



## Higgins

BC2 has a no-cd crack built in if you read the installer.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


BC2 has a no-cd crack built in if you read the installer.


Yeah silly Rabbit.







LOL

I just type in Overclock and do the search and it comes up every time for me. I use a capitol O in Overclock when I do the search. I thought Overclock.net was going to have 2 servers though. One for regular and one for hardcore play.


----------



## thiru

Yeah but the staff who are responsible for the servers just check the servers once or twice every semester.


----------



## Pipesafa

The Update is now Official through Steam


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pipesafa*


The Update is now Official through Steam


My copy is updating now.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


BC2 has a no-cd crack built in if you read the installer.


I have retail version with disc. I don't need the disc to play and i just run the BFBC2.exe in the program files. Does not need a disc, nor does the steam version







Only cd crack for this would be a torrent.


----------



## N2Gaming

Updating nowz.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I have retail version with disc. I don't need the disc to play and i just run the BFBC2.exe in the program files. Does not need a disc, nor does the steam version







Only cd crack for this would be a torrent.


So does my brother. I installed it for him and just like you choose the install path, you can install with either a DVD check or use one of however many activations to remove the disk check.


----------



## thiru

My version has 10 activations


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


My version has 10 activations










However many it has, its a finite number.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


However many it has, its a finite number.


I don't need it installed on more than 10 computers at once. Heck it's only installed on this one.


----------



## N2Gaming

The update is taking foreva


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
I don't need it installed on more than 10 computers at once. Heck it's only installed on this one.

Unless they is some way to deactivate copies now, i'm pretty sure the number is total and not at once. My brother no longer plays his copy and mine is on steam so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Unless they is some way to deactivate copies now, i'm pretty sure the number is total and not at once. My brother no longer plays his copy and mine is on steam so it doesn't really matter.

No. There's a difference between 10 installs and 10 activated computers. The difference being that you can deactivate computers.


----------



## Higgins

Just a heads up to anyone, avoid the Digital Anarchy servers. Their admins are about as immature as they come and will kick/ban you on a whim and teamkill you for vehicles.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Just a heads up to anyone, avoid the Digital Anarchy servers. Their admins are about as immature as they come and will kick/ban you on a whim and teamkill you for vehicles.

Lol those servers were terrible in BF2. Never came across them in BC2 but nice to know they haven't changed a bit.


----------



## Spct

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Just a heads up to anyone, avoid the Digital Anarchy servers. Their admins are about as immature as they come and will kick/ban you on a whim and teamkill you for vehicles.

Sounds like my kinda server, love to piss off little tykes...


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spct*


Sounds like my kinda server, love to piss off little tykes...


I tried to C4 the abusive admin (he was in my team) in his tank, but it didn't do anything... I have no idea how he did that on a hardcore server (= FF on).


----------



## gtarmanrob

best revenge i had but i got banned. i was on some teams server and they were all on one side, spawn camping us on that island map, cant remember what its called. the one where the attackers start with choppers and boats and all that.

anyway its easy for defenders to get a good sniper position and shoot anyone spawning. they were all doing it and since they owned the server, no one could do anything about it.

so i just swapped teams to their team, went sniper, and mortared their position. got i think 8 or 9 teamkill and was promptly kicked and banned. totally worth it.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


best revenge i had but i got banned. i was on some teams server and they were all on one side, spawn camping us on that island map, cant remember what its called. the one where the attackers start with choppers and boats and all that.

anyway its easy for defenders to get a good sniper position and shoot anyone spawning. they were all doing it and since they owned the server, no one could do anything about it.

so i just swapped teams to their team, went sniper, and mortared their position. got i think 8 or 9 teamkill and was promptly kicked and banned. totally worth it.


That flawless victory is worth a ban IMO.

Started a thread about it in the digital anarchy forums, and my post was met with the following. I feel like i should have been in troll mode.

Quote:



Listen you pathetic little person. I was being NICE by only kicking you. Any other admin, you would have been banned automatically.

So again, cry a river somewhere else. No1 is listening or gives a ****.



Quote:



Funny you little cheap bastards can't scrounge up enough dough to get a server so you have go to other people's servers, then cry when they don't run them the way you want them to. We have always been in the top 10 with whatever servers we decide to put up, I think it is partly because of the way we treat the little *****es of the video game world. Funny **** you took the time to come here to tell us you would not be here playing anymore. You could have just waited til I was in game and joined my squad as a sniper and I would have banned you and saved the time you spent typing. So to sum it all up, **** off little scrounge.



Quote:



too bad things didn't go the way you wanted them too... but, this is OUR server, so we do have priority over the vehicles... Team killing an admin by little sissy boys that don't respect the fact someone else is flipping the bill to provide you a server for your entertainment, IS VERY:
1)blockheaded
2)boorish
3)doltish
4) fatheaded
5) ignorant
6) imbecilic
7) impassive
numskulled
9) oafish
10) obtuse
11) phlegmatic
12) slow-witted
13) stolid
14) torpid


----------



## thiru

*Guys watch out there is a MASSIVE Punkbuster kick/ban wave going on, and it's not clear whether it's deserved or not.*

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...n-going-1.html

You may want to avoid PB servers until they fix this. Apparently even if it just says "kicked for 2 minutes", your name is in the PBbans registry for global ban.

There has been an PB update patch or maybe 2 since yesterday patch, so that may cause it, but it's not guaranteed.

edit: if you get banned:
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/1...0-post139.html


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


*Guys watch out there is a MASSIVE Punkbuster kick/ban wave going on, and it's not clear whether it's deserved or not.*

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...n-going-1.html

You may want to avoid PB servers until they fix this. Apparently even if it just says "kicked for 2 minutes", your name is in the PBbans registry for global ban.

There has been an PB update patch or maybe 2 since yesterday patch, so that may cause it, but it's not guaranteed.


I just updated yesterday when the patch came out. 
I checked for updates just now and it updated again ... maybe they fixed it or something.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


I just updated yesterday when the patch came out. 
I checked for updates just now and it updated again ... maybe they fixed it or something.


I updated yesterday, just after the patch came out. Played most of the day and last night completely fine. Seems there is a new PB update today though. So hopefully its fixed.

Edit:

I've played with SPECACT too, so I doubt its that. PB have said that if you send a support ticket if you get banned they'll be able to do something about it. If not I'd assume you could get EA to do something.


----------



## thiru

Looks like people are getting banned even with the latest PB version. Server owners have even closed down their servers to avoid getting people banned.

500 bans in 5 hours.


----------



## Alatar

New maps live!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


New maps live!


Might be here for a few weeks trying to get on a server...


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


New maps live!


do we still have to buy the game? it says pre-order for EA store?

surely a 2.6gb patch is a free expansion? if i have to pay.......


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*


do we still have to buy the game? it says pre-order for EA store?

surely a 2.6gb patch is a free expansion? if i have to pay.......










It contains 4 free maps and the Vietnam expansion which is not free.

http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-latest-bans.html

Interesting how 90% of PB's latest bans are from BC2.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


It contains 4 free maps and the Vietnam expansion which is not free.

http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-latest-bans.html

Interesting how 90% of PB's latest bans are from BC2.


(PB HACK) 132110 - this is the most common reason?

anyone know why>?

2.6GB for a tease button?

so why would they make you dl and install a game you have to pay for to play??

so basically its a 2.6gb button on the main screen?

its loaded on my pc but i can't play it = BS

I'm sure i saw pc and vip players get it for free!!


----------



## thiru

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*   (PB HACK) 132110 - this is the most common reason?

anyone know why>?

2.6GB for a tease button?

so why would they make you dl and install a game you have to pay for to play??

so basically its a 2.6gb button on the main screen?

its loaded on my pc but i can't play it = BS

I'm sure i saw pc and vip players get it for free!!  
No.

edit:

awesome R10 bug

  
 You Tube


----------



## t3haxle

I just started playing again and discovered the awesomeness that is the 40mm shotgun attachment. I swear I use it more than my gun (BTW which is the best Assault Rifle?)


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t3haxle* 
I just started playing again and discovered the awesomeness that is the 40mm shotgun attachment. I swear I use it more than my gun (BTW which is the best Assault Rifle?)

Depends on your style. An94 is the best burst fire, M416 has the best handling and accuracy, XM8 has the highest DPS and is a tiny bit behind in handling. And F2000 is the best for CQC.


----------



## Pipesafa

AN94 is a player by itself, with that weapon is so easy to kill.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Looks like they got a work-around/fix for the PB issues, so we should be able to get on now w/o an issues.

http://www.pbbans.com/forums/viol-13...2-t133556.html


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pipesafa*


AN94 is a player by itself, with that weapon is so easy to kill.


It got nerfed quite a bit, its actually pretty well balanced now in my opinion. The F2000 seems to be the choice at close range. M16 or AN94 with an acog are great at longer range.

Basically you can pick any of the assault rifles and get the same result, just that one will suit you a little better than the others so use that.

@ The Mad Mule

Good to hear that they've unbanned everyone and sort of fixed it.


----------



## thiru

M16 is terrible at long range, you're wasting 2 bullets out of 3. AN94 is just a bit better.


----------



## Spct

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


best revenge i had but i got banned. i was on some teams server and they were all on one side, spawn camping us on that island map, cant remember what its called. the one where the attackers start with choppers and boats and all that.

anyway its easy for defenders to get a good sniper position and shoot anyone spawning. they were all doing it and since they owned the server, no one could do anything about it.

so i just swapped teams to their team, went sniper, and mortared their position. got i think 8 or 9 teamkill and was promptly kicked and banned. totally worth it.


LOL LOL LOL, thats one of the best ban/kicks ever


----------



## Epona

So I was just reading about the dA clan... they're extremely immature. They believe that if you're on their server using something they want to be using, they'll just kill you as an admin and take it from you. They don't respect their players at all, and kick/ban for no reason at all. If you want, go take a look at their BFBC2 forums, and you'll see all the complaints about disrespectful admins and whatnot. Sad, really. =\\


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


So I was just reading about the dA clan... they're extremely immature. They believe that if you're on their server using something they want to be using, they'll just kill you as an admin and take it from you. They don't respect their players at all, and kick/ban for no reason at all. If you want, go take a look at their BFBC2 forums, and you'll see all the complaints about disrespectful admins and whatnot. Sad, really. =\\


The only way to get rid of servers like that, is to not be one of the ones populating it.

Same goes for =TBU=


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


So I was just reading about the dA clan... they're extremely immature. They believe that if you're on their server using something they want to be using, they'll just kill you as an admin and take it from you. They don't respect their players at all, and kick/ban for no reason at all. If you want, go take a look at their BFBC2 forums, and you'll see all the complaints about disrespectful admins and whatnot. Sad, really. =\\


They're servers from North America right? 
If so I'm SO joining them to team-kill those admins... don't care if I get banned on any server thats not from Europe.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


They're servers from North America right? 
If so I'm SO joining them to team-kill those admins... don't care if I get banned on any server thats not from Europe.


TBH I don't think there's anything you can do to annoy them. They ban on a whim or at the slightest hint of hacking. I've been reading their ban/kick complaints and some guys are just banned over something as trivial as a well placed grenade or killing after doing a 180 turn.


----------



## gablain

its been about a month since i last played the game. Ive been playing some black ops. Damn this game is good. I think i like it a lot more than black ops


----------



## BreakDown

is the new map pack out? at least we get some maps instead of modes, i would like them to bring just one more map pack for free, BC2 is great, but it needs more maps badly.

i havent been playing much lately. i want to prepare myself for vietnam and new maps would be a nice training field.

BTW: what did the latest patch bring? is the g3 now usefull? any big changes?

I cant wait for vietnam, i hope the change brings teamplay again. when BC2 launched people actually tried to play as a team and did squad play, it was the best time to play, although i still enjoy it of course.


----------



## thiru

New maps are out. G3 and M14 have scopes. Blackhawks are invulnerable.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


New maps are out. G3 and M14 have scopes. Blackhawks are invulnerable.


only with a passenger tho I think ...


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


only with a passenger tho I think ...


Yeah.


----------



## tiramoko

why cant i update my bf2 to 602574? is this the vietnam pack? im not sure if im gonna buy this expansion, because im new to this game and still need a practice..

so everytime i launch bf2, it always ask for an update but it always stop in middle of update saying files not found..

i googled this update and there's a manual update about 2+gb. is this a legit or not?


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tiramoko*


why cant i update my bf2 to 602574? is this the vietnam pack? im not sure if im gonna buy this expansion, because im new to this game and still need a practice..

so everytime i launch bf2, it always ask for an update but it always stop in middle of update saying files not found..

i googled this update and there's a manual update about 2+gb. is this a legit or not?


Hey man, the Patch is Genuine,

It adds 4 new maps to the BFBC2 multiplayer.

i get a max 300kbs dl speed, it took a few hours but was so worth it!

to update it i just whacked in the game disk and it updated automatically.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tiramoko* 
why cant i update my bf2 to 602574? is this the vietnam pack? im not sure if im gonna buy this expansion, because im new to this game and still need a practice..

so everytime i launch bf2, it always ask for an update but it always stop in middle of update saying files not found..

i googled this update and there's a manual update about 2+gb. is this a legit or not?

Choose a mirror here:
http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...pany-2-pc.aspx


----------



## Zerkk

Just updated mine this morning, haven't played any though, been playing black ops. I miss BC2, maybe I'll jump on tonight in between studying.


----------



## Jras

The Acog scope with the M14 makes it a monster of a weapon. Played 2 of the new maps last night and can say they've brought a fresh feeling back to the game.


----------



## slytown

Did they fix the lag yet?


----------



## thiru

From R9, no, as far as I know.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jras* 
The Acog scope with the M14 makes it a monster of a weapon. Played 2 of the new maps last night and can say they've brought a fresh feeling back to the game.

Yeah G3 and M14 are OP now. I platted the M14 and got 5 gold stars with the G3 on iron sights alone. Nobody used them because people hated the iron sights, but now RDS and ACOG makes them OP, especially the G3, which now needs to be nerfed, which sucks.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus* 
Yeah G3 and M14 are OP now. I platted the M14 and got 5 gold stars with the G3 on iron sights alone. Nobody used them because people hated the iron sights, but now RDS and ACOG makes them OP, especially the G3, which now needs to be nerfed, which sucks.

Shhhh. Keep that quiet. I need to plat me some OP weapons while they're still OP. lol


----------



## bucdan

I've never been too big on the 4x ACOG, using the 1x RDS seems better...


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bucdan* 
I've never been too big on the 4x ACOG, using the 1x RDS seems better...

I'm an Acog guy just because it makes those camping snipers rage when I take them out with an Uzi or something. It gets messy with CQC, but that's why I carry the MP443


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus* 
Yeah G3 and M14 are OP now. I platted the M14 and got 5 gold stars with the G3 on iron sights alone. Nobody used them because people hated the iron sights, but now RDS and ACOG makes them OP, especially the G3, which now needs to be nerfed, which sucks.

I don't think every gun needs to be exactly the same. A lot of the guns are almost identical because of all the nerfing DICE has done. Maybe for Battlefield 3 they should really spread out the weapon unlocks like Battlefield 2 had so players have time to use each weapon before unlocking the next. I still don't have all the guns unlocked in that game.


----------



## BKsMassive

tbh bad company 2 NEEDS Physx


----------



## thiru

They're not OP.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BKsMassive* 
tbh bad company 2 NEEDS Physx









For what? Poorly implemented grenades wouldn't throw any better just because their physics are processed in a different way.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BKsMassive* 
tbh bad company 2 NEEDS Physx









Um no. Havok does a fine job as is and doesn't exclude people with ATI cards.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Um no. Havok does a fine job as is and doesn't exclude people with ATI cards.

I'd have to agree, it works fine as is. Keep it that way.

Also I don't see how the G3 and M14 are over powered, I still haven't been killed by one. Once its the only gun I get killed by then its probably over powered as everyone is using it. They have a lot of power but don't suit 90% of the players out there who like to be able to hold fire and mow everyone down.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing* 
I'd have to agree, it works fine as is. Keep it that way.

Also I don't see how the G3 and M14 are over powered, I still haven't been killed by one. Once its the only gun I get killed by then its probably over powered as everyone is using it. *They have a lot of power but don't suit 90% of the players out there who like to be able to hold fire and mow everyone down.*


Exactly. M14 is semi auto and you can't attach a tube to the G3 which only has a 20 bullet magazine.


----------



## thiru

You Tube





I want this unlocked by New Year's Eve








http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...gs-dec-21.aspx

Oh and by the way, TUK TUKS!!!









And I might buy SPECACT just for this:
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...t-specact.html

You get to save 2 weapon loadouts for each kit, kinda cool.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Damn, that would be handy. One for shotgun whoring, one for regular weapons.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


And I might buy SPECACT just for this:
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...t-specact.html

You get to save 2 weapon loadouts for each kit, kinda cool.


That's one of the reasons I bought it. Everyone just seems to think its 4 new gun skins but there are some insignias and pins, loads of new camo for the guns and yourself and some extra kits to setup. Its good to be honest.


----------



## Higgins

Think i might pick it up then.


----------



## BreakDown

so spectact is out for PC, finally.

is there any mention of onslaught?


----------



## frickfrock999

I've been getting into this quite a bit lately.

I'm loving the M1911 and shotty combo.
Picking people off from a distance is so satisfying, since you can take somebody down with only a few shots.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BKsMassive*


tbh bad company 2 NEEDS Physx










PhysX in BFBC2 = dedicated GTX 480/580 as a minumum lol.


----------



## BradleyW

How do you enable physix in BFBC2?


----------



## MrDeodorant

There is no PhysX in BC2. People are just talking crap.


----------



## mtbiker033

really digging the new maps!

can't wait for vietnam!!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
There is no PhysX in BC2. People are just talking crap.

That's what i thought. I know it has nvidia 3d vision, but mostly, it's all ATI this AMD that!


----------



## BreakDown

since spectact hit the pc, is onslaught on its way?


----------



## W4LNUT5

I don't believe so


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


I don't believe so


no onslaught, no battlefield 1943... hope dice is not leaving tha pc market a side.


----------



## tiramoko

im so noob in this game..

i was watching video youtube but the guy was playing in xbox. he said that if you see an enemy, press the center button of the xbox controller and the red arrow will appear on your teammate's map. how do i do that on pc?

also how to use parachute? epic fail. FTW
how to i plant bomb on m-com?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tiramoko* 
im so noob in this game..

i was watching video youtube but the guy was playing in xbox. he said that if you see an enemy, press the center button of the xbox controller and the red arrow will appear on your teammate's map. how do i do that on pc?

also how to use parachute? epic fail. FTW
how to i plant bomb on m-com?

Q for spotting
space for parachute
E to plant or defuse mcom


----------



## tiramoko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
Q for spotting
space for parachute
E to plant or defuse mcom

tnx.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tiramoko* 
tnx.

np

BTW: does anybody know how the 5th vietnam map unlock works?

trailer:


You Tube


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


np

BTW: does anybody know how the 5th vietnam map unlock works?

trailer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J0sr...layer_embedded


It's unlocked when everyone does 69 million combined team actions....


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
It's unlocked when everyone does 69 million combined team actions....

yeah, but do those points go for yourself aswell or only ot the community thing? or both?

if its just like playing normal then i dont see the point of making it unlockable.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
yeah, but do those points go for yourself aswell or only ot the community thing? or both?

if its just like playing normal then i dont see the point of making it unlockable.

What points? it's just adding up everyone's revives/resupplies/repairs/spotting until it hits 69 million actions.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
What points? it's just adding up everyone's revives/resupplies/repairs/spotting until it hits 69 million actions.

thats what i suspected, then i see no point in making the map unlockable.

i thought that you would have to give away your points for the unlockable.

IE: each revive is 50 points right? instead of me getting those 50 points, they go towards the unlockable, and i dont get them.

but this way its just the same as playing normal, and at some point in time it will unlock. then, why make it unlockable?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
What points? it's just adding up everyone's revives/resupplies/repairs/spotting until it hits 69 million actions.

I'm getting conflicting information between this thread, the Vietnam news post, and google searches. Everyone seems to say the map gets unlocked after all players across all platforms hit 69 million collective points, but i still don't understand how the map gets unlocked.

Massive sarcasm detected.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 
thats what i suspected, then i see no point in making the map unlockable.

i thought that you would have to give away your points for the unlockable.

IE: each revive is 50 points right? instead of me getting those 50 points, they go towards the unlockable, and i dont get them.

but this way its just the same as playing normal, and at some point in time it will unlock. then, why make it unlockable?

For the same reason that every map pack except map pack 7 has been delayed instead of being unlocked as soon as it was ready (which is at launch for MP1-6). To extend the life of BC2. And for this Vietnam map, to give a bit of a challenge to the community as a whole.

Why would you give away points? people would rage at having their points stolen, especially those who don't have Vietnam.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
I'm getting conflicting information between this thread, the Vietnam news post, and google searches. Everyone seems to say the map gets unlocked after all players across all platforms hit 69 million collective points, but i still don't understand how the map gets unlocked.

Massive sarcasm detected.

lol


----------



## PeaceMaker

Not sure if this was brought up already, but I'm a fan of the new update. It seems that target accuracy has definitely been improved. Thing's are starting to flow more fluidly and the way they should. I can't wait for more enhancements.


----------



## thiru

R10 didn't change anything hitreg wise.

A BC2 montage that is actually fun to watch:

  
 You Tube


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Here's the thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 713King

Ok so I just reinstalled BF2, I see a lot of people saying its really fun etc. What type of gameplay is best to play or what? I don't know what level I'm at but I will find out after installing updates.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *713King* 
Ok so I just reinstalled BF2, I see a lot of people saying its really fun etc. What type of gameplay is best to play or what? I don't know what level I'm at but I will find out after installing updates.

BF2 or BFBC2?

If it's BF2, you should get the Project Reality Mod. I've heard it's fun.


----------



## 713King

Sorry its BFBC2


----------



## thiru

You should just try them all. There's 2 types of gameplay, hardcore mode(more "realism", more less soldier health, less HUD elements) and normal mode, as well as 4 types of map modes: rush (lteam maps with objectives to blow up/defend), conquest (team maps where you need to capture flags and hold them), squad rush (like rush but only 4v4) and squad deathmatch (teamdeathmatch but 4v4v4v4 on a small map).


----------



## 713King

Ah ok, also what is Full Metal in gameplay because I seen they were all pretty much full


----------



## thiru

You mean heavy metal? it's conquest.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I recently had these pics on my sig, but found out that you can't have links to external sites on it, so I'll just post them here:

This is my highest score ever recorded:


Here's the lone match I've ever had where I took out at least 8 M-COM Stations in one match:


This is the match where I somehow managed to get the Gold Squad Pin twice







:


If you managed to get screenies of your best games, go ahead and post them here for all to see.


----------



## BradleyW

Nice score!


----------



## Robilar

I've been struggling to bring up my overall K/D ratio

Currently sits at 1.23. As long as I stay at assault or recon it continues to improve, every time I run the other kits, I break even...


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
I've been struggling to bring up my overall K/D ratio

Currently sits at 1.23. As long as I stay at assault or recon it continues to improve, every time I run the other kits, I break even...

you got above 1 kdr in all classes that's really great and shows you are a team player! It's all about the win in my book.


----------



## thiru

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*   you got above 1 kdr in all classes that's really great and shows you are a team player! It's all about the win in my book.  
KDR has nothing to do with being a team player.

  
 You Tube


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Nice score!


Ty, I haven't managed to get above 7000 since then, but I've gotten close.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


I've been struggling to bring up my overall K/D ratio

Currently sits at 1.23. As long as I stay at assault or recon it continues to improve, every time I run the other kits, I break even...


WHAT THE ****!!!!!!!!!! You have a 6.58 W/L ratio being the attacker!!!!!!!!

HOLY ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What's your secret buddy?


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi* 
Ty, I haven't managed to get above 7000 since then, but I've gotten close.









WHAT THE ****!!!!!!!!!! You have a 6.58 W/L ratio being the attacker!!!!!!!!

HOLY ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What's your secret buddy?









That happens when you only play conquest. Each win counts as a win as attacker, and each loss counts as a loss as defender. Notice his defender W/L.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
That happens when you only play conquest. Each win counts as a win as attacker, and each loss counts as a loss as defender. Notice his defender W/L.









Didn't have the slightest clue regarding that







. Thanks for pointing it out though.


----------



## Higgins

Only two screenshots i have.









Little outdated since i'm level 40 now.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Wow, you got all 52 kills from the NS 2000, nice.







Were you using slugs on that? I can't imagine somebody using shells and managing all 52 of their kills like that.


----------



## BreakDown

that vietnam gameplay trailer looks very good.

i hope tanks with flametrower are not OP


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


That happens when you only play conquest. Each win counts as a win as attacker, and each loss counts as a loss as defender. Notice his defender W/L.


Actually I play a fair bit of rush and Squad death match as well.

I can't quite figure out the ratio's myself.


----------



## Pipesafa

Not my best rounds but here is some:



















And my stats: http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/P1p3


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Actually I play a fair bit of rush and Squad death match as well.

I can't quite figure out the ratio's myself.

Squad deathmatch works the same way as conquest.


----------



## bucdan

Damn, all pistol kills lol, Imma try that. What setup did you use?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robilar* 
Actually I play a fair bit of rush and Squad death match as well.

I can't quite figure out the ratio's myself.

Don't worry, you have a pretty good overall W/L ratio IMO.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pipesafa* 
Not my best rounds but here is some:



















And my stats: http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/P1p3

Wow man, that first screenie is especially awesome - gotta love that MP-412!!!! And I absolutely love playing with clan mates as well, it elevates my game because we can actually communicate with each other on mumble while playing - a big reason why I ended up taking out 8 M-COM's in one match.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi* 
Don't worry, you have a pretty good overall W/L ratio IMO.









His overall W/L ratio is 0.99....


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
His overall W/L ratio is 0.99....

Well, I don't think that's bad. Or maybe it is. I don't know, but I've never seen a ratio like that to be bad or anything. That's just me anyway.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

This is an epic shot I made using the tank to take out a chopper. It's sort of hard to see the chopper with all the trees in the way, but you can see the smoke coming from it:


Here are the screenies to show the aftermath of the game, in case you're wondering how it went







:



Here's a screenie showing that I got the M-COM Attacker Pin in a hardcore match (my team somehow found a way to lose the match unfortunately







):


----------



## EVILNOK

What program do you have running in the top left hand corner that shows GPU temp etc? I use FRAPS but it only shows FPS ( or is that a mod to FRAPS you have)?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


What program do you have running in the top left hand corner that shows GPU temp etc? I use FRAPS but it only shows FPS ( or is that a mod to FRAPS you have)?


Rivatuner has a game overlay like that, but i haven't used it since i had a 7900gt.


----------



## tiramoko

i have question do you guys focus in 1 class?


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tiramoko*


i have question

do you guys focus in 1 class?


I play each class depending on map


----------



## grizzly818




tiramoko said:


> i have question do you guys focus in 1 class?


 I know when I play, my choice of class depends entirely on the situation within the game. I don't like to focus on one aspect, I prefer playing a little bit of everything as long as it's needed. I'm not gonna be recon if there are too many snipers on my team already. It's much more fun when people work together.


----------



## thiru




tiramoko said:


> i have question do you guys focus in 1 class?


 If there are tanks on the map I take either assault with C4 or engi with RPG. If there aren't, then either assault with one of the 40mm attachment or medic.


----------



## W4LNUT5




EVILNOK said:


> What program do you have running in the top left hand corner that shows GPU temp etc? I use FRAPS but it only shows FPS ( or is that a mod to FRAPS you have)?


 I use the same one. The one in that picture is from the EVGA Precision Overlay


----------



## TheRockMonsi




tiramoko said:


> i have question do you guys focus in 1 class?


 No, I certainly don't. I use each class and different kits based on a variety of things, including the level I'm playing on, if I'm defending or attacking, what the team as a whole is doing, etc.


Higgins said:


> Rivatuner has a game overlay like that, but i haven't used it since i had a 7900gt.





W4LNUT5 said:


> I use the same one. The one in that picture is from the EVGA Precision Overlay


 You guys are both right. I'm running EVGA Precision, but the On-Screen Display server that runs with the program is RivaTuner.


----------



## Sin100

I usually use the sniper class, though some maps I have to be assault, or if our team is moving really quick then i'll go assault.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100;11638260*
> I usually use the sniper class, though some maps I have to be assault, or if our team is moving really quick then i'll go assault.


Nothing wrong with playing recon if you help your team. Nothing induces rage more than seeing half the team sitting on a hill sniping.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;11638850*
> Nothing wrong with playing recon if you help your team. Nothing induces rage more than seeing half the team sitting on a hill sniping.


Queue mortar strike on all the blue and green wookies


----------



## tiramoko

by the way i did not buy my bad company 2 on steam, what if i get the vietnam on steam? will i able to load my game on steam or i will still need to use the dvd bd compnay2?


----------



## thiru

Just buy it on EA.


----------



## PeaceMaker

anyone preorder vietnam??


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker;11655510*
> anyone preorder vietnam??


I did.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Me too... I want to light someone up w/ a flamethrower!


----------



## Viewtiful

Hey guys, I'm really considering getting this on PC but I just don't know. I have the game on 360 and I think it's really fun and all, but I just find it really frustrating at times when I'm not playing with friends. I haven't played it in a while, but these are the reasons as I can remember them:

1. Incapable teammates. This was definitely my number 1 reason for putting the game down. Teammates simply didn't seem to want to go for the objective at all; they seems to just want to ride around in vehicles all day doing nothing and snipe in the back of the map. Which leads me to...

2. Snipers. Everywhere. Snipers everywhere. I don't have anything against snipers, but when your team consists of over one half snipers something is really really wrong. I got really annoyed when i was one of the few team members pushing up.

3. Rush. Rush in general did not please me. I did not like knowing how the crates in buildings would inevitably go down via destruction and I did not like ones that would get blown up as soon as the round started with tanks. C4 also bothered me, but to a lesser extent.

4. Getting spawn camped in Conquest. If I get onto a team that has lost every single flag, I will leave as soon as I get there. No point in trying since the entire enemy team is outside of the base. Also, I felt killing people was more important than capping flags as far as tickets go.

5. Maps. I guess it's pretty pointless to assume I will like them anymore in this version, but I didn't like the linear maps like Port Valdez. In fact, I actually REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY miss the huge maps from previous games.

Overall I really did like the game, especially with friends, but once my friends stopped playing so did I. It was just way too frustrating. I think I will give it a shot though... Do you guys think I'll like it better for PC? And how about the hacker population?


----------



## thiru

It's probably the same. Hackers are rare.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viewtiful;11665751*
> 1. Incapable teammates. This was definitely my number 1 reason for putting the game down. Teammates simply didn't seem to want to go for the objective at all; they seems to just want to ride around in vehicles all day doing nothing and snipe in the back of the map. Which leads me to...


There will always be incapable team mates but that's why you add the good servers to your favourites








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viewtiful;11665751*
> 2. Snipers. Everywhere. Snipers everywhere. I don't have anything against snipers, but when your team consists of over one half snipers something is really really wrong. I got really annoyed when i was one of the few team members pushing up.


Still a problem on lots of servers though I've come across a good few recently with a "recon limit" of say 2 or 4 per team. Again, these servers go straight into the favourites!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viewtiful;11665751*
> 3. Rush. Rush in general did not please me. I did not like knowing how the crates in buildings would inevitably go down via destruction and I did not like ones that would get blown up as soon as the round started with tanks. C4 also bothered me, but to a lesser extent.


Well Rush is Rush, it's the same gametype on the PC obviously. However on a good server you'll find it's not as easy as on the consoles due to better defence put up by your enemy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viewtiful;11665751*
> 4. Getting spawn camped in Conquest. If I get onto a team that has lost every single flag, I will leave as soon as I get there. No point in trying since the entire enemy team is outside of the base. Also, I felt killing people was more important than capping flags as far as tickets go.


*shrugs*
You've played online games before right?







What you're describing isn't really spawn camping, more like "boxing in". It's all down to how your team plays, bad teams get whupped; simple as. Also it should be a balance of capping and killing. You can kill all you like but if you don't hold any flags you're fighting an uphill battle due to the ticket ratio.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viewtiful;11665751*
> 5. Maps. I guess it's pretty pointless to assume I will like them anymore in this version, but I didn't like the linear maps like Port Valdez. In fact, I actually REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY miss the huge maps from previous games.


No difference between platforms obviously.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viewtiful;11665751*
> Overall I really did like the game, especially with friends, but once my friends stopped playing so did I. It was just way too frustrating. I think I will give it a shot though... Do you guys think I'll like it better for PC? And how about the hacker population?


Games are always better with friends







Though don't forget you can make online friends by frequenting the same servers. Obvious I know but something you may have overlooked playing consoles. Also I think the hacker population is minimal really. They're out there and you will probably see maybe one a night but good servers have good admins.


----------



## PeaceMaker

I bought a 360 just to game w/ friends, but I'm very happy to play this game on the PC. I don't have any friends with high end PCs either... I also preordered Vietnam as a statement of what I think of this game. This isnt a game I play everyday, but its definitely a great game--and has only gotten better with updates.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



1. Incapable teammates. This was definitely my number 1 reason for putting the game down. Teammates simply didn't seem to want to go for the objective at all; they seems to just want to ride around in vehicles all day doing nothing and snipe in the back of the map. Which leads me to...


Unlike the 360's matchmaking, certain servers are geared toward teamplay and will kick players who lone wolf it or don't join a squad. There will always be rounds where your team it full of brain damaged monkeys, but you can change servers real quick.

Quote:



2. Snipers. Everywhere. Snipers everywhere. I don't have anything against snipers, but when your team consists of over one half snipers something is really really wrong. I got really annoyed when i was one of the few team members pushing up.


Makes me rage more than anything else. There are servers that have recon limits, and like mentioned above, i always add those to my favorites. Usually when everyone is playing as sniper i change servers which is always an easy fix. Nothing is worth a server kick/ban more than getting the boot for team killing your worthless snipefag teammates.

Quote:



3. Rush. Rush in general did not please me. I did not like knowing how the crates in buildings would inevitably go down via destruction and I did not like ones that would get blown up as soon as the round started with tanks. C4 also bothered me, but to a lesser extent.


Rush can be a pain sometimes, but on a good server its a blast. Again, more PC gamers are going to be using teamwork than 360 players, overall that is.

Quote:



4. Getting spawn camped in Conquest. If I get onto a team that has lost every single flag, I will leave as soon as I get there. No point in trying since the entire enemy team is outside of the base. Also, I felt killing people was more important than capping flags as far as tickets go.


Its inevitable when your team doesn't have any flags. There are many servers that i play on that kick/ban for attacking or going into the enemy spawn, something that cannot be enforced on a console.

Quote:



5. Maps. I guess it's pretty pointless to assume I will like them anymore in this version, but I didn't like the linear maps like Port Valdez. In fact, I actually REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY miss the huge maps from previous games'


Maps, unfortunately, are the same size across all platforms. The new maps that got released with the last patch are really large though.

Quote:



Overall I really did like the game, especially with friends, but once my friends stopped playing so did I. It was just way too frustrating. I think I will give it a shot though... Do you guys think I'll like it better for PC? And how about the hacker population?


PC > Console always
Hackers will always exist, but with dedicated servers admins can kick/ban hackers at will in addition to R-Con tools for automatic actions.

Looks like most of your problems have to do with the inherent differences between matchmaking and dedicated servers.


----------



## BreakDown

so who has tried out vietnam?

im loving it so far!
have not tried out the flamethrower yet.


----------



## EVILNOK

Checked my e mail at 8:30 this morning and had my code. Just took a break. Loving it!


----------



## BreakDown

destroying tanks with TNT as recon is way too easy...


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone here bought the key from Direct2Download and have problems using it?


----------



## thiru

D2D will unlock Vietnam on the 21st.
RTFM.


----------



## [email protected]

Lame... even it said pre-ordered. Guess i am demanding a refund.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Lame... even it said pre-ordered. Guess i am demanding a refund.


It does say in bold "Current Release Date: December 21st, 2010 at 12:01AM GMT."

If you can't read that... well, tough luck.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Lame... even it said pre-ordered. Guess i am demanding a refund.


Pre-order doesn't mean early access. It means you paid ahead of time, generally to ensure availability upon release. Did D2D say you'd get early access?


----------



## [email protected]

I guess not probably.. i already submitted a ticket and request a refund. They should honor that since it's a pre-order. Man what a waste.


----------



## OutlawII

Bought mine thru Ea,no waiting till 21st. Anyway excellent game good job Dice!!


----------



## Sym_

glad i got it off steam...loving it so far


----------



## Unstableiser

Just seen it on steam for 6 quid, is it worth it? I loved BF2142!


----------



## MrDeodorant

It's absolutely worth it.


----------



## RallyMaster

I gotta say for $15 plus tax, this is a really good deal. It really does feel like Vietnam adds more than half a game to an already large and really awesome BC2 base. Props to DICE for delivering something worthwhile (unlike SPECACT, but I paid for it anyway because it's cool).


----------



## MrDeodorant

I consider a spare weapon configuration per class to be worth $5ish.


----------



## Dilyn

I just bought the game.
For the second time.

Maybe the Steam version will be legit.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Steam is pretty legit.


----------



## Dilyn

I'm holding you to that statement


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11719497*
> I just bought the game.
> For the second time.
> 
> Maybe the Steam version will be legit.


what happened the first time you bought it?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick;11719562*
> what happened the first time you bought it?


I bought a key from a guy on OCN a couple months back (probably early this year?). After about a month of playing, I had to reinstall Windows. After installing EADM and preparing to reinstall BFBC2, I couldn't find it to redownload. I asked EA support, and they told me the key wasn't legit. Asked the guy I bought it off of and he asked if I needed a new one. Went AWOL after that.
Now I'm back after a generous donation from some random guy and a well placed Steam sale!


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11719604*
> I bought a key from a guy on OCN a couple months back (probably early this year?). After about a month of playing, I had to reinstall Windows. After installing EADM and preparing to reinstall BFBC2, I couldn't find it to redownload. I asked EA support, and they told me the key wasn't legit. Asked the guy I bought it off of and he asked if I needed a new one. Went AWOL after that.
> Now I'm back after a generous donation from some random guy and a well placed Steam sale!


... that sucks :\
well you sure are in luck with steam's sale







totally worth it.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick;11719662*
> ... that sucks :\
> well you sure are in luck with steam's sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> totally worth it.


Oh yea! Cannot wait to get back into the groove of things.

When it happened, I was quite amused actually. Who would've guessed that the first game I actually bought turns out to be a not legit key


----------



## iPodder

Would it be possible to install the steam version of this game from a retail dvd? Downloading would take 8 hours, so I'd much rather just borrow a dvd from a friend.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPodder;11724505*
> Would it be possible to install the steam version of this game from a retail dvd? Downloading would take 8 hours, so I'd much rather just borrow a dvd from a friend.


No.


----------



## Xealot

I just picked up BC2 in the steam sale (I was tired of playing the 360 version!) and I am loving it so far.

The only issue I have is a weird texture bug when shooting a building. Does anyone know what causes it?










It only seems to happen in single player. Hmmm....


----------



## W4LNUT5

I've never seen anything like that in my life


----------



## Unstableiser

My life is full of texture glitches and I've never seen it.


----------



## Xealot

Everything seems normal now. It only did it on that one single player mission.


----------



## PeaceMaker

I'm getting this glitch:
http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/428711.page
It's really pissing me off...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot;11725917*
> I just picked up BC2 in the steam sale (I was tired of playing the 360 version!) and I am loving it so far.
> 
> The only issue I have is a weird texture bug when shooting a building. Does anyone know what causes it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only seems to happen in single player. Hmmm....


Lot's of people had this. I had it with my 470 sli and 5850 CF. My single 5850 did not do it. My asus 5870 v2 also had this issue. I am yet to play it with my current card.


----------



## [email protected]

wow that's weird.. Make sure Dice knows about this in forums.. perhaps they can look into it for the other users who experienced this too.


----------



## Unstableiser

Hmm, I can't say I'm impressed as it doesn't feel anything like BF2142 at all. I can't lie down, the are no controls to target enemies for your squad map and call for ammo or support of any type, its almost like you could stick a controller into the game and play it that way! And there are only a max of 32 players on the maps which are in themselves pretty small


----------



## thiru

If they wanted to do a BF2142 sequel they would have and they would have called BF2143.
It's not. It's a spin-off of BF. Deal with it.


----------



## Unstableiser

Thats really rude of you to put it that way! I don't know anything about the way the game is developed, and don't really mind it was only 7 Pounds yesterday and I still have BF2142 to play if I want to.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser;11739321*
> Hmm, I can't say I'm impressed as it doesn't feel anything like BF2142 at all. I can't lie down, the are no controls to target enemies for your squad map and call for ammo or support of any type, its almost like you could stick a controller into the game and play it that way! And there are only a max of 32 players on the maps which are in themselves pretty small


I'm so glad there's no prone in this game. Prone SUCKS. I understand that it can be 'tactical', but it's ridiculous. If I wanted realism, I wouldn't play a video game.

That said...
How much bullet drop is on the VSS? I'll put a 4x scope on it, but I can never seem to hit anyone. Is there just a LOT of bullet drop, and I have to compensate for it? I'm not really all that far away...


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11739475*
> I'm so glad there's no prone in this game. Prone SUCKS. I understand that it can be 'tactical', but it's ridiculous. If I wanted realism, I wouldn't play a video game.
> 
> That said...
> How much bullet drop is on the VSS? I'll put a 4x scope on it, but I can never seem to hit anyone. Is there just a LOT of bullet drop, and I have to compensate for it? I'm not really all that far away...


The bullet drop is the same with all guns. In most cases you won't see the bullet drop with a 4x scope.
Stop spraying with the VSS.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;11739540*
> The bullet drop is the same with all guns. In most cases you won't see the bullet drop with a 4x scope.
> Stop spraying with the VSS.


Interesting








Maybe I'm just not aiming far enough ahead.
I do short, controlled bursts


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11739558*
> Interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm just not aiming far enough ahead.
> I do short, controlled bursts


Bursts don't work well with the VSS. Single shots or double tap if you can.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;11739575*
> Bursts don't work well with the VSS. Single shots or double tap if you can.


Sounds like a plan.
I'll try it out later today, see what happens.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11739591*
> Sounds like a plan.
> I'll try it out later today, see what happens.


Jump in a deathmatch with me mang.

I'm telling you, insane amounts of fun will be had


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;11739605*
> Jump in a deathmatch with me mang.
> 
> I'm telling you, insane amounts of fun will be had











You, Laggy, and I.
Demand it.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11739646*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, Laggy, and I.
> Demand it.


Does he have it?









I'm still practicing my Raging Storm style so I'll probably be shotgun heavy for most of the matches.

But don't worry, I'll be sure to switch up to Cross Sword style for some knife kills, just in case one of you decides to go combat sniper


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;11739662*
> Does he have it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still practicing my Raging Storm style so I'll probably be shotgun heavy for most of the matches.
> 
> But don't worry, I'll be sure to switch up to Cross Sword style for some knife kills, just in case one of you decides to go combat sniper


He bought it when it was on sale as well I believe.
He was playing yesterday, at least.

Combat sniper??


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11739670*
> He bought it when it was on sale as well I believe.
> He was playing yesterday, at least.
> 
> Combat sniper??


Yeah man, if you're going to go for that Hidden Bull style M95 and 412- Rex combo, you're pretty much unstoppable.

Especially when you've got me with the Spas 12 with slugs on Defense


----------



## thiru

Would be nice if the OCN servers actually worked.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;11739698*
> Yeah man, if you're going to go for that Hidden Bull style M95 and 412- Rex combo, you're pretty much unstoppable.
> 
> Especially when you've got me with the Spas 12 with slugs on Defense


When do you get the Spas 12. I'm only rank 17 right now








I like going in with the 870 (shotgun, can't remember it's full name) with slugs and magnum ammo








That and the revolver thing (man I'm bad with names today







).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;11739700*
> Would be nice if the OCN servers actually worked.


Used to play on that server all the time. Only hardcore server I could tolerate!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11739722*
> When do you get the Spas 12. I'm only rank 17 right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like going in with the 870 (shotgun, can't remember it's full name) with slugs and magnum ammo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That and the revolver thing (man I'm bad with names today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


You get it when you hit level 18, so you're fairly close.

So wait, what's your style of play? Based off the way you play L4D2 I want to say you're Frenzied Turtle or Defensive Turtle.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;11739736*
> You get it when you hit level 18, so you're fairly close.
> 
> So wait, what's your style of play? Based off the way you play L4D2 I want to say you're Frenzied Turtle or Defensive Turtle.


Frenzied turtles









I try to get out into the action as much as possible. I'll often times stick around the edges and try to get a vantage point, but there are a LOT of snipers.
I'm transitioning more from stealth to guns a blazing, it's more fun and I kill more people









In Conquest, I'll usually pick a position and stick with it for a little bit. I'll designate a small area in which I will stay to defend while I wait for the rest of the team to move up.
If I'm playing assault, it's smoke grenades galore.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11739771*
> Frenzied turtles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to get out into the action as much as possible. I'll often times stick around the edges and try to get a vantage point, but there are a LOT of snipers.
> I'm transitioning more from stealth to guns a blazing, it's more fun and I kill more people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Conquest, I'll usually pick a position and stick with it for a little bit. I'll designate a small area in which I will stay to defend while I wait for the rest of the team to move up.
> If I'm playing assault, it's smoke grenades galore.


Oh perfect!
It'll be a sick pair man, two FTs on one squad?

Unstoppable!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;11739781*
> Oh perfect!
> It'll be a sick pair man, two FTs on one squad?
> 
> Unstoppable!


A force to be reckoned with


----------



## MrDeodorant

I prefer the 870 to the SPAS. It blocks less of my view.


----------



## tiramoko

is there any FPS would you guys recommend. i might buy black ops when it gets cheaper probably 20$. hheheh


----------



## MrDeodorant

i think the Bad Company 2 thread is only going to suggest one FPS.


----------



## BreakDown

day of defeat source! its on sale!

its sort of CSS but it requires some more teamplay. fun shooter.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tiramoko*


is there any FPS would you guys recommend. i might buy black ops when it gets cheaper probably 20$. hheheh


Dude MW2 isn't even $20.


----------



## tiramoko

why my brother's bfbc 2 couldn't find any servers but i could. he bought his game on steam


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tiramoko*


why my brother's bfbc 2 couldn't find any servers but i could. he bought his game on steam


Just be sure that it's up to date (the game as well as Punkbuster).


----------



## Enfluenza

just bought and downloading as we speak!
OMG CANT WAIT


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tiramoko*


why my brother's bfbc 2 couldn't find any servers but i could. he bought his game on steam


Yes punkbuster is updated needed BUT i will tell you one thing.. i am having the same issue. This is not from steam however but i think EA servers are fully down.


----------



## tiramoko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Dude MW2 isn't even $20.


i know. black ops is 49.99 now at bestbuy.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko;11741994*
> why my brother's bfbc 2 couldn't find any servers but i could. he bought his game on steam


Port forwarding, perhaps?


----------



## tiramoko

fixed


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Dude MW2 isn't even $20.


Heck Modern Warfare isn't even $20

Anyway, just got BC2 on steam 2 days ago because it was $7 (I have a love/hate relationship with steam's sales... they're so awesome but I spend so much money on them... lol). I'm coming from playing MW2 and Black Ops, both of which I like, but are full of annoying campers and such. I have to say even though it's much different, I really like BC2 so far. Anyone got any tips to improve besides just playing it a lot?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Heck Modern Warfare isn't even $20

Anyway, just got BC2 on steam 2 days ago because it was $7 (I have a love/hate relationship with steam's sales... they're so awesome but I spend so much money on them... lol). I'm coming from playing MW2 and Black Ops, both of which I like, but are full of annoying campers and such. I have to say even though it's much different, I really like BC2 so far. Anyone got any tips to improve besides just playing it a lot?


Biggest tip is to help your team. Drop ammo, health and blow tanks up. Also while your starting out, give every gun a try as there will be one that works best for you on each class. They are all pretty much balanced now anyway.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Heck Modern Warfare isn't even $20

Anyway, just got BC2 on steam 2 days ago because it was $7 (I have a love/hate relationship with steam's sales... they're so awesome but I spend so much money on them... lol). I'm coming from playing MW2 and Black Ops, both of which I like, but are full of annoying campers and such. I have to say even though it's much different, I really like BC2 so far. Anyone got any tips to improve besides just playing it a lot?


Being a team player will be your best bet. Its a team oriented game and is much more fun when players work together as opposed to the one-man-army mentality of CoD games.
Find some servers with good admins and become a frequent.


----------



## thiru

Yeah I recommend Digital Anarchy.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Yeah I recommend Digital Anarchy.


Heh, I remember back in the day where the D|A servers were renound for having members who were cheaters. One name that springs to mind was DA Illuzion.

Mind you, we are talking earlyish BF2 then.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Heh, I remember back in the day where the D|A servers were renound for having members who were cheaters. One name that springs to mind was DA Illuzion.

Mind you, we are talking earlyish BF2 then.


lol I was being sarcastic, those guys are bastards to anyone who doesn't donate to their server.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Heh, I remember back in the day where the D|A servers were renound for having members who were cheaters. One name that springs to mind was DA Illuzion.

Mind you, we are talking earlyish BF2 then.


I started a thread about admin abuse (teamkilled for vehicles) and the responses from DA members were akin to 12 year old 360 players spamming "***" in their mic. Basically they do whatever they want because they pay for the server. I'm surprised they get the traffic that they do.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;11751686*
> Being a team player will be your best bet. Its a team oriented game and is much more fun when players work together as opposed to the one-man-army mentality of CoD games.
> Find some servers with good admins and become a frequent.


That's one side of the game yes and it's pretty enjoyable.

However, if you do want something more fast paced and reflex based, give the squad deathmatch a try.

It's honestly the only mode I play since I've been a dedicated Quake/CS player for all these years.

It is like a whole different game, new strategies, more on the fly thinking, and of course, more kills


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


That's one side of the game yes and it's pretty enjoyable.

However, if you do want something more fast paced and reflex based, give the squad deathmatch a try.

It's honestly the only mode I play since I've been a dedicated Quake/CS player for all these years.

It is like a whole different game, new strategies, more on the fly thinking, and of course, more kills










SQDM is a lot of fun, but on the original maps. I can't stand the SQDM maps on any of the new maps.. far too large and open IMO

For anyone looking into the Battle of Hastings, PC is way ahead of both consoles.









http://www.battlefieldbadcompany2.co...tleforhastings


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


That's one side of the game yes and it's pretty enjoyable.

However, if you do want something more fast paced and reflex based, give the squad deathmatch a try.

It's honestly the only mode I play since I've been a dedicated Quake/CS player for all these years.

It is like a whole different game, new strategies, more on the fly thinking, and of course, more kills










Nothing nets more kills than camping in rush defense.


----------



## gtarmanrob

im just loving how i paid $14.99 for Vietnam pack, and i already enjoy it way more than anything the original game has to offer, which i paid like $60 for haha.

the Vietnam pack is unreal. loving the jungle warfare.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;11781783*
> SQDM is a lot of fun, but on the original maps. I can't stand the SQDM maps on any of the new maps.. far too large and open IMO
> 
> For anyone looking into the Battle of Hastings, PC is way ahead of both consoles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.battlefieldbadcompany2.com/vietnam/battleforhastings


The only map I really have an issue with is Harvest Day.

Harvest Day is HORRIBLE for SQDM! I spend most of the time looking for people, it's so gosh darn huge!


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;11785325*
> The only map I really have an issue with is Harvest Day.
> 
> Harvest Day is HORRIBLE for SQDM! I spend most of the time looking for people, it's so gosh darn huge!


I just started playing the game about 2 days ago and I am level 4. Also I only do conquest but i HATE that map too. It is actually the only map i truly hate. Sadly i have no friends to play with


----------



## Dilyn

Just got out of a round on Arica Harbor Conquest.
Was epic.

It's no wonder why I love the 870. Fricken amazing








Shouldn't try that stuff on Conquest though








My team wasn't really trying to take out the flags. We played it more like a Squad Death Match game. We did really well kills wise, and we captured the flags a lot, but we ended up feuding over a single flag with the enemy and it was a ridiculous fire fight the rest of the match


----------



## Mark the Bold

I just got this game. Really like it although I keep getting my a$$ handed to me by enemy snipers.

Any counter sniper techniques you guys recommend? I try sprinting, ducking behind obstacles and advancing using nades. But even if I get within striking distance with non-sniper weapons, still get one-hit killed by a fleeing sniper shooting from the hip.

So aside from "if you cant beat em, join em" recommendations, how do you guys hunt down and kill snipers? What weapons / class you use? Because man this game seems to be built around snipers as all top killers on any servers are snipers. And decent snipers on most servers can take your head off from a mile away while you're jumping, ducking and sprinting through obstacles. And they rarely miss.

BTW: By Sniper I mean recon if it wasn't obvious.


----------



## thiru

Flank them


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold;11877876*
> I just got this game. Really like it although I keep getting my a$$ handed to me by enemy snipers.
> 
> Any counter sniper techniques you guys recommend? I try sprinting, ducking behind obstacles and advancing using nades. But even if I get within striking distance with non-sniper weapons, still get one-hit killed by a fleeing sniper shooting from the hip.
> 
> So aside from "if you cant beat em, join em" recommendations, how do you guys hunt down and kill snipers? What weapons / class you use? Because man this game seems to be built around snipers as all top killers on any servers are snipers. And decent snipers on most servers can take your head off from a mile away while you're jumping, ducking and sprinting through obstacles. And they rarely miss.
> 
> BTW: By Sniper I mean recon if it wasn't obvious.


I just got back from playing some games, and I was able to take out snipers handily by strafing left & right while shooting them - whether it was with my SMG as an Engineer or rifle as an Assault. If that fails, the best thing to do next is to whip out your GL or RPG and shoot at them, but don't overshoot them - at least if you don't aim high enough you can get a lot of smoke in front of them and take away their vision, giving you a chance to run or do something else.

Other than that, I say play more, get experience under your belt so you can find your own ways of dealing with snipers depending on the level, and other things like that.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;11877961*
> Flank them


This.
To run directly from point A to point B is silly, especially if you were just killed running that way.

Traveling the long way is not that bad. You can usually flank snipers and kill them (try to knife so as not to attract attention) and save your less intelligent squad mates from a similar fate you had earlier.
Use cover to your advantage. If you see a building and you're near an objective (conquest especially), run inside! Stay away from windows if you know that there's a sniper about.


----------



## Morizuno

hey guys, I picked up bfbc2 via steam sale and I'm having some mouse issues. Fired up the game for the first time, went to some online match and whenever I quickly move my mouse, it delays for a second and then moves. What's up with this and how do I fix it?


----------



## MrDeodorant

Probably V-sync. Check that it's off.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;11877961*
> Flank them


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11878136*
> This.
> To run directly from point A to point B is silly, especially if you were just killed running that way.
> 
> Traveling the long way is not that bad. You can usually flank snipers and kill them (try to knife so as not to attract attention) and save your less intelligent squad mates from a similar fate you had earlier.
> Use cover to your advantage. If you see a building and you're near an objective (conquest especially), run inside! Stay away from windows if you know that there's a sniper about.


You guys are totally right. I thought he was asking how to take them out if it was just you vs. him in an open area (mid to long range) where you pretty much kill or be killed. If you do get in the kill-or-be-killed situation, try my advise and see where that gets you.


----------



## philhalo66

how well do you guys think my 9800GX2 will run this?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;11878700*
> how well do you guys think my 9800GX2 will run this?


Should run pretty good on medium/high without much AA and on DX9 mode. My brothers 4850 runs it ok on medium, but he only has an Athlon64 x2 + 4gb ram.


----------



## Dilyn

I can pretty much max the game no problems


----------



## Mark the Bold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;11878656*
> You guys are totally right. I thought he was asking how to take them out if it was just you vs. him in an open area (mid to long range) where you pretty much kill or be killed. If you do get in the kill-or-be-killed situation, try my advise and see where that gets you.


Thanks. Although after playing some more, I realized its my aiming thats the problem. I can't seem to get my mouse to track the way it does in source engine games despite playing with the settings a lot. In fact my aiming is so un-smooth and unresponsive that I have resigned to using the auto-shotty guns. Not doing too bad at medium to close range. Spray and pray has answered several prayers last round.

PS: The M16 and Severnatya Short seem to be the weapons of choice for the top players on most servers. Can't wait to get them unlocked? With my terrible K/D ratios it'll probably take me a few years....


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold;11879803*
> Thanks. Although after playing some more, I realized its my aiming thats the problem. I can't seem to get my mouse to track the way it does in source engine games despite playing with the settings a lot. In fact my aiming is so un-smooth and unresponsive that I have resigned to using the auto-shotty guns. Not doing too bad at medium to close range. Spray and pray has answered several prayers last round.
> 
> PS: The M16 and Severnatya Short seem to be the weapons of choice for the top players on most servers. Can't wait to get them unlocked? With my terrible K/D ratios it'll probably take me a few years....


I've found turning off the mouse acceleration does the most good. One thing you'll find out about this game is that it's hit detection isn't perfect - even with auto shotties. It takes some getting used to, but once you're able to adjust to it, it's no longer much of a factor. I personally recommend playing lots of squad death match, it's what I did until like rank 20 or something. Not saying you should stay there that long, but I did because that's all I knew when I first got this game, I didn't know what Conquest or Rush was, but I knew that SDM meant lots of killing, so it's what I stuck with for a while.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


I've found turning off the mouse acceleration does the most good. One thing you'll find out about this game is that it's hit detection isn't perfect - even with auto shotties. It takes some getting used to, but once you're able to adjust to it, it's no longer much of a factor. I personally recommend playing lots of squad death match, it's what I did until like rank 20 or something. Not saying you should stay there that long, but I did because that's all I knew when I first got this game, I didn't know what Conquest or Rush was, but I knew that SDM meant lots of killing, so it's what I stuck with for a while.










Arica Harbor with 3 other people that you know well who are all mic'd playing SQDM? Insane.


----------



## SkillzKillz

So I recently purchased BC2 Vietnam and I have the unlock code from EA. I haven't used it yet because I'm reformatting soon. But, if I do choose to use the code now, then reformat, I'll still have Vietnam access right?


----------



## steve10

I realize that I'm pretty "late to the party" on this one but after hearing about this game so much from some of my console-playing friends I decided to give it a shot.

I bought the game during the Steam holiday sale ($15) and I'm really impressed. What it lacks in overall polish it makes up for in addictive and rewarding gameplay. Killstreaks are not as emphasized as in other shooters (looking at you, Call of Duty series) but that actually seems to discourage camping. I love the teamwork elements and I'm saving up to get the Vietnam expansion soon.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*


So I recently purchased BC2 Vietnam and I have the unlock code from EA. I haven't used it yet because I'm reformatting soon. But, if I do choose to use the code now, then reformat, I'll still have Vietnam access right?


The Vietnam and SPECACT stuff were all included in the last patch that was done, so you won't have to worry about downloading Vietnam or anything special. You'll just reinstall BC2, launch the game, and in the main menu click the 'Vietnam' button and enter your code when prompted. It will then be unlocked and available for play.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*


So I recently purchased BC2 Vietnam and I have the unlock code from EA. I haven't used it yet because I'm reformatting soon. But, if I do choose to use the code now, then reformat, I'll still have Vietnam access right?


The codes apply to your Ea account, and have nothing to do with the game files. Specact and Vietnam assets were included in the last patch.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;11879204*
> Should run pretty good on medium/high without much AA and on DX9 mode. My brothers 4850 runs it ok on medium, but he only has an Athlon64 x2 + 4gb ram.


dx9? why my 4870 maxes this game with the exception of shadows i put them on low for MP, how can a GX2 is slower than a 4870?


----------



## MrDeodorant

Once again in English?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66;11880301*
> dx9? why my 4870 maxes this game with the exception of shadows i put them on low for MP, how can a GX2 is slower than a 4870?


Depends on what kind of monitor you're playing at. Might run it 'maxed' on that 19' screen, but choke when you step up to a real resolution and actually max the game.


----------



## MM-K

Anyone know if theres a fix for flickering textures? My 4870 would have a few flickering textures here and there but on my new gtx 570 it seems like the flickering textures doubled.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*


Thanks. Although after playing some more, I realized its my aiming thats the problem. I can't seem to get my mouse to track the way it does in source engine games despite playing with the settings a lot. In fact my aiming is so un-smooth and unresponsive that I have resigned to using the auto-shotty guns. Not doing too bad at medium to close range. Spray and pray has answered several prayers last round.

PS: The M16 and Severnatya Short seem to be the weapons of choice for the top players on most servers. Can't wait to get them unlocked? With my terrible K/D ratios it'll probably take me a few years....










Turn v-sync off, tweak 'render ahead frames', turn off negative mouse acceleration with this:
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...ator-best.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MM-K*


Anyone know if theres a fix for flickering textures? My 4870 would have a few flickering textures here and there but on my new gtx 570 it seems like the flickering textures doubled.


It's probably drivers but you can try turning off bloom (and other settings) and changing Dx version.


----------



## Capwn

I just got the spec act pack.. How do I change my in game clothing tho?


----------



## thiru

When you spawn, select the SA kits.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold;11879803*
> Thanks. Although after playing some more, I realized its my aiming thats the problem. I can't seem to get my mouse to track the way it does in source engine games despite playing with the settings a lot. In fact my aiming is so un-smooth and unresponsive that I have resigned to using the auto-shotty guns. Not doing too bad at medium to close range. Spray and pray has answered several prayers last round.
> 
> PS: The M16 and Severnatya Short seem to be the weapons of choice for the top players on most servers. Can't wait to get them unlocked? With my terrible K/D ratios it'll probably take me a few years....


You don't need a bunch of kills to get a lot of points. Perform team actions constantly. I play mostly recon and I probably spend more time spotting people and vehicles than I do actually sniping people. Throw down ammo and health kits, heal people, fix vehicles, spot enemies, issue commands to attack bases if playing conquest. All these things will get you points to level up, and your team will love you for it. Also, there are noob servers for like level 30 and under. They can help you get adjusted to bc2 without getting raped.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;11885057*
> Also, there are noob servers for like level 30 and under. They can help you get adjusted to bc2 without getting raped.


It'll keep you from getting raped by the higher rank weapons, at least.
I play on some rank 30 and lower servers, and there are some pretty good guys in there.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11888316*
> It'll keep you from getting raped by the higher rank weapons, at least.
> I play on some rank 30 and lower servers, and there are some pretty good guys in there.


True...


----------



## Lostintyme

Hey everyone here, please add me I am Lostintyme on BFBC2. I don't have Vietnam. I like sniping with the stock assualt gun and that's about it...I like the map where you spawn, go down a hill, across a bridge and into big wide open fields. I got a hugggeee killstreak here sniping recons while I hid behind a tree.


----------



## Sean Webster

I just shot a helicopter pilot dead in mid air with my GOL sniper and sh** myself lol. Has anyone else done that?


----------



## grizzlyblunting

yes


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SeanWebster*


I just shot a helicopter pilot dead in mid air with my GOL sniper and sh** myself lol. Has anyone else done that?


I bought bc2 during the steam holiday sales and sniped my first heli pilot like a week ago. I was pretty excited too, until I went on youtube and saw montages of people doing it like it was nothing... I was still excited about my shot though... lol


----------



## PeaceMaker

Wow, this is the only FPS that I have not been able to easily get awesome at... I don't play it much tho haha.


----------



## thiru

Try being awesome at Arma 2.


----------



## PeaceMaker

Arma 2 looked cool. But it requires teamwork, thats tough to find!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanWebster;11921127*
> I just shot a helicopter pilot dead in mid air with my GOL sniper and sh** myself lol. Has anyone else done that?


Haven't sniped a pilot out of a chopper since my BF2 days. However, i took out a full huey chopper in vietnam and netted 600 points with one RPG.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker;11923588*
> Arma 2 looked cool. But it requires teamwork, thats tough to find!


You'll find that teams/squads that use teamwork in battlefield games are usually the ones raping others into submission. It is more rare than i'd like, but playing with other people playing as a team, battlefield games change completely.


----------



## labbu63

i am kinda addicted to this game now lol so far im lvl 12 but its awesome since i get almost 5000 points for every game for doing stuff like 100 kills with a spectact kit


----------



## Skoobs

vietnam was a waste IMO.

if someone is going to get this game GET THE SPECACT UPGRADE! you get the second best gun from each kit from the beginning if you do.

but skip vietnam. from what ive seen.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs;11980569*
> vietnam was a waste IMO.
> 
> but skip vietnam. from what ive seen.


Completely different theater and era.
All new guns
All new maps
All new buildings
All new vehicles
All new dialogue

What a waste.








Quote:


> if someone is going to get this game GET THE SPECACT UPGRADE! you get the second best gun from each kit from the beginning if you do.


Or you could work through the ranks like everyone else does. Its much more fun when you work for it rather than being handed a better gun from the get-go. Charging for SPECACT is probably the worst thing DICE could have done with it. Should have made it your final unlock when you reach level 50 and not a crutch new players can buy.


----------



## Dilyn

I got my SPECACT Kit for free


----------



## N2Gaming

I feel the better you get the harder the weapons should be. i.e. if you pawn fools for a living in BC2 then you should have to use the hardest tools for the trade and the beginners should have the best guns available to even out the playing field.

No rewards just fun for every one...


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;11987174*
> I feel the better you get the harder the weapons should be. i.e. if you pawn fools for a living in BC2 then you should have to use the hardest tools for the trade and the beginners should have the best guns available to even out the playing field.
> 
> No rewards just fun for every one...


Owning people with obscure guns is the best.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;11987459*
> Owning people with obscure guns is the best.


I love me some M95+Red Dot wookie assault mode action!

Or G3 4x Medic


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5;11988005*
> I love me some M95+Red Dot wookie assault mode action!
> 
> Or G3 4x Medic


I love me some walnuts tags.


----------



## superhead91

So how in the heck do you fly the UAV? Am I missing something? My controls are all default, but pushing W doesn't make the dang thing fly up... I'm probably just missing something obvious...


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;12009256*
> So how in the heck do you fly the UAV? Am I missing something? My controls are all default, but pushing W doesn't make the dang thing fly up... I'm probably just missing something obvious...


WASD and mouse moves it like a soldier, and R and F makes it go up and down.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12009313*
> WASD and mouse moves it like a soldier, and R and F makes it go up and down.


Ahh... Thanks. I looked at the key bindings but I must have missed it.


----------



## Dilyn

Mouse 2 for secondary fire (if you've got it unlocked), primary mouse for super awesome rocket fun time


----------



## grizzly818

You Tube  



 
 So I saw this video and being a fan of cheesy 80s music I absolutely fell in love with it. These guys parodied "Africa" by Toto for BFBC2. Granted the montage is made using consoles but still I thought it was well done. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grizzly818*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULbZUoPN5BU

So I saw this video and being a fan of cheesy 80s music I absolutely fell in love with it. These guys parodied "Africa" by Toto for BFBC2. Granted the montage is made using consoles but still I thought it was well done. Just thought I'd share.


LOL that was epic


----------



## Higgins

Not sure why he put in 3 5 second MW2 clips, but he's pretty good playing BC2.


----------



## Dilyn

Goes with the chorus bro.


----------



## grizzly818

Yea, the beginning of the chorus is "Gonna take more than Black Ops to drive me away from you" so he shows clips of pretty ******ed knife kills from Black Ops.


----------



## Deathclaw

i downloaded patch 602574 and got a crc error in rar in these files:
patch11.p
patch80.p
patch84.p
patch97.p
can somebody upload only those files, and give me a link for them, please


----------



## zo1o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


I recently had these pics on my sig, but found out that you can't have links to external sites on it, so I'll just post them here:

This is my highest score ever recorded:


Here's the lone match I've ever had where I took out at least 8 M-COM Stations in one match:


This is the match where I somehow managed to get the Gold Squad Pin twice







:


If you managed to get screenies of your best games, go ahead and post them here for all to see.










nice one XD but i cant do that because i always get the connection has been lost issue! :/ but check this out! and tell me what do u think!

http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/108047326-4.jpg


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zo1o;12030772*
> nice one XD but i cant do that because i always get the connection has been lost issue! :/ but check this out! and tell me what do u think!
> 
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/s/108047326-4.jpg


That's not bad at all; the most kills I ever got with one death was 14, so I ended up with a 14/1 K/D. Nice work there.


----------



## zo1o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


That's not bad at all; the most kills I ever got with one death was 14, so I ended up with a 14/1 K/D. Nice work there.










thanks man xD, but i dont like the way i run the game :s sometimes it gets so laggy :S i need a better processor, this one is driving me crazy.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Oh yeah, you definitely need a good processor for this game. I don't know about yours, but if you can try OC'ing it some, even if it's a mild OC, it's better than nothing.


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


You don't need a bunch of kills to get a lot of points. Perform team actions constantly. I play mostly recon and I probably spend more time spotting people and vehicles than I do actually sniping people. Throw down ammo and health kits, heal people, fix vehicles, spot enemies, issue commands to attack bases if playing conquest. All these things will get you points to level up, and your team will love you for it. Also, there are noob servers for like level 30 and under. They can help you get adjusted to bc2 without getting raped.


In my experience, the "noob only!" or "learn here" servers are mostly lures for really good players to keep their k/d ratio high, and frustrate people actually trying to learn in the mean time.

zo1o - your CPU should be fine! Overclock it a bit? My girl plays on our backup rig, an E5200 dual core @ 3.7ghz. Runs fine.


----------



## Robilar

A nice addition to the game would be level caps for beginner servers...

It would still have the odd player that had restarted for whatever reason but it would help newer players get caught up.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pursuinginsanity*


In my experience, the "noob only!" or "learn here" servers are mostly lures for really good players to keep their k/d ratio high, and frustrate people actually trying to learn in the mean time.


Not really - there are some servers that actually BAN automatically players above a certain level. Those ones are good to start.

Even though I started on a normal server and the learning curve was tough (sniper, what a class to start with) coming from MW2.

Once you manage to understand how each weapon behaves and to take advantage of the destruction system... Well your warfare idea gets completely redefined and you turn out to be a BF guy.

I now log into MW2 and jesus! I pawn the asses of everyone even more than I did!

BC2 is much more realistic. Apart from that bullet damage thingy. I don't think I'd survive a 12 bullet strike from 50m away coming from an F2000 assault riffle.

Not even an 1911 bullet in the head or the chest, though.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Artikbot*


Well your warfare idea gets completely redefined and you turn out to be a BF guy.


You can't claim to be a BF guy after playing just BC2.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


You can't claim to be a BF guy after playing just BC2.


Maybe a BC2 guy then?


----------



## superhead91

Since the one guy is posting his highest score, I'm just curious as to what everyone else's highest score in one round was... I don't have any screen shots to prove it unfortunately, but I've gotten over 10000 points in one round at least twice playing conquest, and over 9000 points three or four times as well.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Artikbot*


Once you manage to understand how each weapon behaves and to take advantage of the destruction system... Well your warfare idea gets completely redefined and you turn out to be a BF guy.


I'd be more inclined to say you turn out to be more than a spineless CoD zombie. Battlefield 2 had much more strategy than BC2 ever will. We'll see if BF3 is the sequel we all want and DICE has promised to deliver.


----------



## zo1o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pursuinginsanity;12031434*
> In my experience, the "noob only!" or "learn here" servers are mostly lures for really good players to keep their k/d ratio high, and frustrate people actually trying to learn in the mean time.
> 
> zo1o - your CPU should be fine! Overclock it a bit? My girl plays on our backup rig, an E5200 dual core @ 3.7ghz. Runs fine.


so whats the problem then? i mean, sometimes it gets sooo laggy that when i make a fast move the animation ends up a few milliseconds after...


----------



## zo1o

yo guys, speaking of bc2, have u ever have this error message: the connection to the server has been lost? ive tried EVERYTHING to fix it and no luck so far!.


----------



## zo1o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;12031321*
> Oh yeah, you definitely need a good processor for this game. I don't know about yours, but if you can try OC'ing it some, even if it's a mild OC, it's better than nothing.


the problem is i know S_hit about overclocking, actually i joined OCN to learn about it! XD and hopping that cool guys like u'all can help me!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zo1o;12038659*
> yo guys, speaking of bc2, have u ever have this error message: the connection to the server has been lost? ive tried EVERYTHING to fix it and no luck so far!.


Unplug modem and router for a couple minutes if you have one when it does that.


----------



## zo1o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;12039241*
> Unplug modem and router for a couple minutes if you have one when it does that.


that didnt work for me, but i think i know what it is, the UPnP on ur router trys to get the best port choices so it can run good, but if u turn it off, lets the game find the best ports to the game or application.

that should do it, i hope it works for u!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zo1o;12039442*
> that didnt work for me, but i think i know what it is, the UPnP on ur router trys to get the best port choices so it can run good, but if u turn it off, lets the game find the best ports to the game or application.
> 
> that should do it, i hope it works for u!


He was answering your question.









The edit button. Use it.


----------



## zo1o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12039789*
> He was answering your question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The edit button. Use it.


Use it for what man? he said one way to do it and i said didnt work and the way to fix it too in my case!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zo1o;12042576*
> Use it for what man? he said one way to do it and i said didnt work and the way to fix it too in my case!


Use it to avoid triple posts.


----------



## zo1o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12044538*
> Use it to avoid triple posts.


oh ok man, next time i will, thank u.


----------



## Deathclaw

there is probably talk about this if it is a common issue, but searching this forum didn't produce results for me, so to ask, and i apologise for not reading the whole 463 pages of this thread

so , the thing would be

i can't connect to servers
it says global ban punkbuster guid 9266dc10

you'll probably say i cheated, but i didn't

i have checked pbbans, and this is the result

" MBi Search Results
The GUID 9266dc10 is not on the
Master Ban Index (MBi)
If you are receiving a Global Ban message, this is an EvenBalance issue and is out of our control. Please visit EvenBalance.com for more information.
Other Search Results
PunkBuster Global Ban
The entered GUID is not globally banned by Even Balance.

PBBans caches global ban data therefore this check may not reflect the correct global ban status. "

i went to evenbalance and submitted that i have problems, anything else i can do?
tried reinstalling game, that didn't help, tried uninstaling punkbuster and manually updating it, but no luck

i can still connect to non punkbuster servers, but i'd rather not to since there is for one so few of them, and the first one i went on had an aimbotter so that's a fail -epic fail

i have bought used game, and got an e-mail that it was attached to, but i did change the password on ea.com

yesterday i played on those same servers that today i'm banned on (actually today i'm banned on all, but first i tried those)

any suggestions what to do?


----------



## PeaceMaker

Does anyone know how to reinstall the game via EA? I bought it from EA... Do I have to download that EA Downloader and login w/ my details?


----------



## Dilyn

Install EA Download Manager and login to your account. You should see BFBC2 listed as one of your games. Just hit the install button and it'll start downloading.


----------



## Confessed

Just bought this game and it's about what I expected. I'm used to CoD/CS type of fps games. Based on reaction time mainly. This is much different. Gotta work on patience...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Went to go pick up Dead Space 2 today, and ended up with Crysis Warhead, a racing wheel, and this game instead. Bad Company 2 was only $20. So, any essential downloads or anything before I get start playing? I hope it runs alright...guess I'll soon find out. Am I going to get absolutely raped in the beginning? The only online gaming I ever do is the odd bit of CoD4, which I'm not great, nor terrible, at. Is it frowned upon to not use a mic or whatever? Because I'm not really into that, but I guess there will deathmatch modes. Any tips or warnings to help a noob?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12215140*
> Went to go pick up Dead Space 2 today, and ended up with Crysis Warhead, a racing wheel, and this game instead. Bad Company 2 was only $20. So, any essential downloads or anything before I get start playing? I hope it runs alright...guess I'll soon find out. Am I going to get absolutely raped in the beginning? The only online gaming I ever do is the odd bit of CoD4, which I'm not great, nor terrible, at. Is it frowned upon to not use a mic or whatever? Because I'm not really into that, but I guess there will deathmatch modes. Any tips or warnings to help a noob?


The game itself has an updater .exe in the instal folder which you can run to check for most current version of the game. Also when you install the game select the option to run it w/o a disk. Last thing I can advise is set up a steam "if you have steam" shortcut to the BFBC2Updater.exe and run the game from that. This way the game will always be up todate before you try to find servers.







good luck and have fun.


----------



## Confessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12215140*
> Went to go pick up Dead Space 2 today, and ended up with Crysis Warhead, a racing wheel, and this game instead. Bad Company 2 was only $20. So, any essential downloads or anything before I get start playing? I hope it runs alright...guess I'll soon find out. Am I going to get absolutely raped in the beginning? The only online gaming I ever do is the odd bit of CoD4, which I'm not great, nor terrible, at. Is it frowned upon to not use a mic or whatever? Because I'm not really into that, but I guess there will deathmatch modes. Any tips or warnings to help a noob?


To be honest, your CPU is gonna kill you. This game utilizes all possible cores so by going from say an E5400 to a Q8300 you'll get nearly double the performance.


----------



## maxextz

subbed


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Confessed;12215741*
> To be honest, your CPU is gonna kill you. This game utilizes all possible cores so by going from say an E5400 to a Q8300 you'll get nearly double the performance.


As soon as the money I've been patiently waiting for arrives, a Q9550 (or similar) will be taking my dual's place. I thought I'd have it already actually. Another GTX 460 as well. But as long as I can run 1080p on my new TV with mostly high settings right now, I'll be happy. If this video would hurry up and finish converting I could actually get to trying it out...


----------



## zo1o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12215140*
> Went to go pick up Dead Space 2 today, and ended up with Crysis Warhead, a racing wheel, and this game instead. Bad Company 2 was only $20. So, any essential downloads or anything before I get start playing? I hope it runs alright...guess I'll soon find out. Am I going to get absolutely raped in the beginning? The only online gaming I ever do is the odd bit of CoD4, which I'm not great, nor terrible, at. Is it frowned upon to not use a mic or whatever? Because I'm not really into that, but I guess there will deathmatch modes. Any tips or warnings to help a noob?


its true man, the game sucks the **** out of ur cpu, u should get a good quad core or better, i have a q8200 and a gtx 275 and sometimes i get around 19fps :S but normally its 40 and higher and one more thing, get the lastest nvidia drivers, its helps A LOT!!!!! trust me on that man. if u want to play sometime just add me and ill catch u up.


----------



## Confessed

I run 1080p everything maxed 4xAA 16xAF and lowest I've seen is 45fps. Usually stick between 60 and 70fps.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Don't mean to boast so much, but I can't help but do such a thing after a game like this







:


















Vindsvalr was the mighty pro pilot in this game. Our other gunner got kicked, I think - can only imagine his K/D when that happened, hehe. I also went from rank 48 to 49 in this one too.


----------



## mbudden

Meh. That shows no skills. You're one of those noobs that chills in the heli all game.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12221614*
> Meh. That shows no skills. You're one of those noobs that chills in the heli all game.


Haha, and who are you to be calling me out?









Look, gunning on a chopper is not something I frequently do - otherwise I'm sure I'd have one heck of a K/D overall. Games like this where a chopper totally dominates is something I've only heard of, but never really seen happen - let alone be a part of it. Thanks for the stereotype anyway, I'm sure people are thinking mightily high of you right now...


----------



## mbudden

I could careless if people think highly or not of me. I'm not here to please any one. It takes absolutely no skill to chill in a heli the whole match. Now when you can achieve that kind of K/D ratio while not being in a heli. That's when I'll give props, but not when it's easy to stay in a heli all match.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

You could have easily stated that without calling me a noob or anything of that sort. If you don't think it takes any skill that's fine - if anything, I agree with you. What does take skill - and a lot of it - is being the pilot that allows your gunners to get so many kills. That's why you don't see things like this that often - it's not about the gunners, it's all about the pilot, and Vindsvalr is the best I've seen thus far.


----------



## PeaceMaker

How big is this game?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker;12222334*
> How big is this game?


What do you mean?


----------



## PeaceMaker

How much space does it use up on the HD? I'm installing an SSD....


----------



## MrDeodorant

8.5 gb.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12221614*
> Meh. That shows no skills. You're one of those noobs that chills in the heli all game.


This is battlefield not CoD, vehicles are part of the core gameplay and can be destroyed *very* easily with the right tactics. I got ~35 kills in the chopper last night because the other team couldn't figure out how to use the VADS or tracers more than twice the entire round. Yes i raped them, but they could have raped me if they had used their brains.


----------



## itzhoovEr

everytime I load bc2 I have this weird whistling noise that wont stop till I close the game.


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12221614*
> Meh. That shows no skills. You're one of those noobs that chills in the heli all game.


2nd that comment... Do that on the ground and then I'd be impressed.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;12221326*
> Don't mean to boast so much, but I can't help but do such a thing after a game like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindsvalr was the mighty pro pilot in this game. Our other gunner got kicked, I think - can only imagine his K/D when that happened, hehe. I also went from rank 48 to 49 in this one too.


dont you just love epic pilots? <3

i stopped playing for like a month just because i got bored and went back to CSS. now im back on Bc2 and its fun! some servers lag and some dont but its w.e. im lvl 47 about 20,000 away from being 48 with 1.40 KD D:


----------



## knoxy_14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;12221326*
> Don't mean to boast so much, but I can't help but do such a thing after a game like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vindsvalr was the mighty pro pilot in this game. Our other gunner got kicked, I think - can only imagine his K/D when that happened, hehe. I also went from rank 48 to 49 in this one too.


how many ticket?
3/37 ew.... that had to hurt lmao


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I'm playing through the single player to get used to the game before I get into multiplayer, and I have a couple questions. Any run into a glitch where DX10/DX11 water doesn't display at all on any setting but low? Everything else runs fine, though a little slow. Seems you guys were dead on about the CPU. I get about the same FPS (give or take about 2-5 FPS) on all low or all high settings, CPU hitting 100% either way. So I've cranked everything up, DX11, maxed with 8xMSAA and 16xAF, 90 FOV. Is 32xCSAA better than 8xMSAA? Frames are only about 20-60 per second, about 30-40 average. But it's playable so far, in single player at least. Multiplayer is going to be a different story. I played this game on a friends PS3 a bunch of times, but the PC version has been miles more enjoyable thus far.


----------



## knoxy_14

never had that problem but i sure wish they would fix the zoom glitch yeah i get about 60 to 70 FPS


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*


everytime I load bc2 I have this weird whistling noise that wont stop till I close the game.


That sounds like cap's on your GPU's complaining a bit is all.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


That sounds like cap's on your GPU's complaining a bit is all.


Its coming from my speakers


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


dont you just love epic pilots? <3

i stopped playing for like a month just because i got bored and went back to CSS. now im back on Bc2 and its fun! some servers lag and some dont but its w.e. im lvl 47 about 20,000 away from being 48 with 1.40 KD D:


Nice!!! Epic pilots are epic, no doubt about that. And actually, this game has inspired me to be a pilot myself, so that's all I've been doing lately, lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *knoxy_14*


how many ticket?
3/37 ew.... that had to hurt lmao


The level I did that on was Vap[something, something]. It has 5 sets of M-COM's and my team went through the entire 5 sets while I was in the chopper the entire time. We only had to bail once if I recall.


----------



## stratman

are servers down or is my computer just freaking out??


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I'm pretty sure it's down, or it just won't show up. Hasn't for me in a while.


----------



## Zerkk

The team squad server is up, I was just on it this past weekend. I don't know about the HC server.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Both work and show up for me (Check your filters)

I was just on them both yesterday


----------



## andynolife

Anyone else still have the eyefinity/surround CTD bug?

This is really getting on my nerve in the past few days which was fine for a few days and really bad for another few days


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Not exactly 86/11, but I'll take it.


























In case if you're wondering what kits I used, I had the weapons upgrade (more ammo) and the armor upgrade. Vehicle one was smoke, and I never used it.


----------



## Cryptedvick

What with the hate on the semi and full automatic shotguns?
I started playing with the USAS and now I plated it and moved on to the SAIGA and ever since people call me a SAIGA noob. They called me a USAS noob before...
They say that its a noob weapon and it requires no skill yet I was doing just as good when I was playing with any eng weapon, assault weapon or medic weapon.
Whats with the hate for these guns?
Ever since i discovered that you can actually use them (hated them before) they are so much fun and I enjoy them a lot. People should lighted up ...


----------



## MrDeodorant

All weapons are noob weapons. Basic competence in the game is demonstrated by killing with repair tools and defibs. Pro-level is when you kill with motion mines and medic or ammo boxes. This leaves Engineers sort of out in the cold, which is why there's a growing movement in favour of circling your opponent, placing land mines under their feet, and detonating them with tracer darts (all other pistols being childishly easy).


----------



## nepas

Because they don't like the fact that you can kill with one shot,and that if you use slugs you can snipe(does that still work,heard they were going to nerf that?).

Most people are the "spray and pray" types(myself included)


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant;12289573*
> All weapons are noob weapons. Basic competence in the game is demonstrated by killing with repair tools and defibs. Pro-level is when you kill with motion mines and medic or ammo boxes. This leaves Engineers sort of out in the cold, which is why there's a growing movement in favour of circling your opponent, placing land mines under their feet, and detonating them with tracer darts (all other pistols being childishly easy).


Pro players detonate the ammo box with just a knife


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5;12289645*
> Pro players detonate the ammo box with just a knife


Don't be such a scrub. Knives are weapons, so they're for noobs, and they were so buggy for a while, you can't really expect anyone to take them seriously any more.


----------



## Higgins

I detonate Walnuts face with just my knife.


----------



## nepas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7Gh0I41OCU  



 
 Dogtags Whooo!


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


Because they don't like the fact that you can kill with one shot,and that if you use slugs you can snipe(does that still work,heard they were going to nerf that?).

Most people are the "spray and pray" types(myself included)










If they're gonna nerf slugs I'm glad I got all my bronze stars for shotguns... Outsniping snipers is so much fun... It is a bit ridiculous though


----------



## thiru

I don't think there are going to be any more patches for BC2. At least not balance changes.


----------



## JollyGiant13

Wrong thread.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Only took me almost an entire year, lol.


----------



## Lahey

"OMG U KILLED ME WITH WEAPON XX SUCH A NOOB WEAPON YOUR NOOB"

I always ask someone who complains if they're mad when they complain about me or my weapons, never get a response







.


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

been playing since day one and only at rank 26 good job i dont think ive seen anyone yet thats a rank 50 but i dont really look either


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lahey*


"OMG U KILLED ME WITH WEAPON XX SUCH A NOOB WEAPON YOUR NOOB"

I always ask someone who complains if they're mad when they complain about me or my weapons, never get a response







.










Haha, that's great stuff. I should try that some time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrAYoN_EaTeR*


been playing since day one and only at rank 26 good job i dont think ive seen anyone yet thats a rank 50 but i dont really look either


Trust me, there are a fair amount of 50's out there. I see some everyday - as a matter of fact, it's RARE when I go to a server and there isn't a rank 50 there. That certainly won't be the case anymore, however.


----------



## surfbumb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7Gh0I41OCU

Dogtags Whooo!

















**** brings back memories of ducktales...classic video.


----------



## gablain

Anybody wants to play right now ? Any gametype is fine with me


----------



## Idra

Gameplay-wise, this game crushes all other games (except for Battlefield 2 and 2142). However, its filled with gamebreaking bugs. You often crash to desktop or freeze, among other random **** that comes your way when you play this game. It just ruins the experience.

Since its release, many of these problems still haven't been fixed. The blame for the problems just shifts back and forth between Dice and Punkbuster.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idra;12368221*
> Gameplay-wise, this game crushes all other games (except for Battlefield 2 and 2142). However, its filled with gamebreaking bugs. You often crash to desktop or freeze, among other random **** that comes your way when you play this game. It just ruins the experience.
> 
> Since its release, many of these problems still haven't been fixed. The blame for the problems just shifts back and forth between Dice and Punkbuster.


I get CTD more than i'd like, but i can be back in the game so fast it really doesn't phase me. Only thing is that it sucks if i'm doing well, since i lose all the kills n' stuff.


----------



## Idra

Even when you forgive the crashes, its annoying as hell to meet up with hackers.

I give everyone the benefit of the doubt but when you're using a machine gun, killing everyone at sniper range, as soon as they spawn, then its really obvious. Was playing Hardcore Rush against this hacker. I didn't even realize it until (because I was so busy reviving people as a combat medic) I saw that my teammates were dying as soon as they spawned and quicker than I could even revive them. I soon joined in the deaths as I died instantly via headshot after I left my cover.

I thought Black Ops was bad when it came to hackers but wow, this is just like the Battlefield 2/2142 days.


----------



## MrDeodorant

I've crashed to desktop about three or four times in my entire ownership of the game. That's more than I'd like, but not so many that I would characterize my experience with the game as bug-ridden.


----------



## nepas

Not had any CTD's until yesterday then it crashed 4 times in 2 hours,I was not a happy bunny.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idra*


Even when you forgive the crashes, its annoying as hell to meet up with hackers.

I give everyone the benefit of the doubt but when you're using a machine gun, killing everyone at sniper range, as soon as they spawn, then its really obvious. Was playing Hardcore Rush against this hacker. I didn't even realize it until (because I was so busy reviving people as a combat medic) I saw that my teammates were dying as soon as they spawned and quicker than I could even revive them. I soon joined in the deaths as I died instantly via headshot after I left my cover.

I thought Black Ops was bad when it came to hackers but wow, this is just like the Battlefield 2/2142 days.


Play on servers with active/auto admins and you will hardly ever see hackers.


----------



## Sin100

Haven't crashed to desktop in a while. When it first came out it was happening all the time, that was if you could even get on a server as they were down all the time.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


Haven't crashed to desktop in a while. When it first came out it was happening all the time, that was if you could even get on a server as they were down all the time.


DICE underestimated the popularity of BC2. We overloaded their account/stat servers for the first week.









As annoying as that was, i'm very proud that we were able to do that.


----------



## BradleyW

I can't remember the last time this game caused me to crash to desktop. Plus ive just started playing online again. Great fun!


----------



## Higgins

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DYDFhP1XLE[/ame]


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz;12229133*
> 2nd that comment... Do that on the ground and then I'd be impressed.


While killing in the blackhawk may be easy, it's just as easy to kill the blackhawk from the ground. Get any half-decent engineers and air power is meaningless in BC2.
[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2cFOx5NCWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2cFOx5NCWk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2cFOx5NCWk[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## WOoKies_Fossil

If any of you guys love playing as snipers you maybe intrested in knowing we are recruiting again (limited time only).
Link to site in sig.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WOoKies_Fossil;12431196*
> If any of you guys love playing as snipers you maybe intrested in knowing we are recruiting again (limited time only).
> Link to site in sig.


eww bushwookiees.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WOoKies_Fossil;12431196*
> If any of you guys love playing as snipers you maybe intrested in knowing we are recruiting again (limited time only).
> Link to site in sig.


Sniper team, sniper team, does whatever a sniper team does.

Do they rush? Do they attack? No they don't, they're a sniper team.


----------



## odin2free

wondering i would like to test this out on my netbook
its capable of running i know that much but
is it just like putting an os on the usb where i format it to fat32
and then just copy the contents over and install the game from usb ?
i think it should be just like that

also BF3







going to be great


----------



## MrDeodorant

Step one: own a legitimate copy of BC2. It might be easiest to do it by buying it through Steam. If so, install over the internet as normal. If not, see step two.

Step two: acquire a digital backup copy of your game. As far as I know, it's legal to _have a backup copy_, but it's illegal to actually _back up a copy_ by taking a CD image with CloneCD or whatever they use these days, because that would require you to break copy protection. It would probably also be illegal to download a copy from the internet. I'm _certainly_ not advocating that you break a particularly dumb law, I'm just warning you against certain actions that I believe to be bad ideas.

Step three: Assuming you were able to get a legal CD image of the game that you legitimately own, you could put the image on a regular flash drive of sufficient capacity. You'll probably need it to be NTFS, because it would probably be larger than 4 GB, and FAT32 gets funny with large files sometimes. Then, mount the image with Daemontools or something, install the game, enter the CD key that you have because you legitimately own the game, and get your game on.

Step four: disregard everything above, buy a USB DVD drive from Future Shop or Best Buy or whatever, install your game from DVD, and then take the drive back.


----------



## odin2free

hahahaha
so its a pain
i know that i can get it through steam thats easy just gotta buy another copy









own the cd bought it from best buy on sale









eff it i will buy another copy
i have to just get a dvd usb drive for this computer anyway i like dvds for some reason have a ton going to use them till they die from children roaming around house
day care center hahah


----------



## ShadowOfDeath

How do i connect to you're server because i get no servers at all in my browsing list and i can find or connect to any servers
Just says no servers found
Are there any files i need to edit
I have got the code and the account and everything(non-steam)


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowOfDeath;12472144*
> How do i connect to you're server because i get no servers at all in my browsing list and i can find or connect to any servers
> Just says no servers found
> Are there any files i need to edit
> I have got the code and the account and everything(non-steam)


Click search.


----------



## ShadowOfDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostintyme;12472166*
> Click search.


I aint that stupid lol

Here is the thing it shows


----------



## thiru

Don't use 'play now'.


----------



## bluebunny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Don't use 'play now'.


agreed
i have never gotten it to work.


----------



## ShadowOfDeath

OK but its still dont show no servers in browser


----------



## thiru

Make sure your game is updated. Clear all the filters and checkboxes.


----------



## ShadowOfDeath

Ringo911 i added you 
So how do i connect to servers manually ?
Thats what i get in the Browse servers tab thing


----------



## W4LNUT5

Multiplayer -> Server Browser










Make sure filters are all blank on right side. Then type in "Overclock.net" under *Server Name* as seen above. Hope this helps


----------



## ShadowOfDeath

Nope nothing 
Just spins forever


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowOfDeath*


Nope nothing 
Just spins forever
























Are you running the latest version (602574)?

For some reason my copy will not update automatically. I have to manually (As administrator) run...

C:\\Program Files (x86)\\Electronic Arts\\Battlefield Bad Company 2\\BFBC2Updater.exe
.


----------



## ShadowOfDeath

When i try to update it shows me this !


----------



## ShadowOfDeath

I am going to try to download the patch manually
2.3 gig !!! ??? JEZUSS!!!


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowOfDeath*


When i try to update it shows me this !


Did you right click the file and "Run as administrator"?
.


----------



## ShadowOfDeath

Erm Yes and it still shows me the same crappy error 
Anyway why is this patch so freaking huge lol ?


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowOfDeath*


Erm Yes and it still shows me the same crappy error 
Anyway why is this patch so freaking huge lol ?


i got the error too, insert disk then update.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowOfDeath*


Erm Yes and it still shows me the same crappy error 
Anyway why is this patch so freaking huge lol ?


Because you're screenshot looks like your copy has never been updated. So you've got quite a bit of updating to do. New maps, etc.


----------



## ShadowOfDeath

Ballz !
LOL looks like BFBC2 is going to have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## B-Con

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowOfDeath*


Ballz !
LOL looks like BFBC2 is going to have to wait until tomorrow


Let us know how it goes.








.


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowOfDeath*


Ballz !
LOL looks like BFBC2 is going to have to wait until tomorrow


Once you are done add me:

NePa5

As you are in the UK we should be able to go on some UK servers.

Also could anyone else add me as I am not sure If my friends list or friends requests is working properly.


----------



## ShadowOfDeath

NePa 5 i will try to add you now and see what happens


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowOfDeath*


NePa 5 i will try to add you now and see what happens


It worked.


----------



## EfemaN

Are you running on a router? You may be seeing some issues with the ports the updater requires.


----------



## folk-it-up

I

love

this

game!


----------



## Higgins

Just went 36 and 5.

Love it when people just gravitate towards my crosshair.


----------



## jellis142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12478415*
> Just went 36 and 5.
> 
> Love it when people just gravitate towards my crosshair.


You must have one of those vacuum-hacks on







Wicked score though, seriously.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;12478443*
> You must have one of those vacuum-hacks on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked score though, seriously.


It was Oasis on conquest and both teams were pretty evenly matched. The entire round, almost the whole team was fighting in the buildings next to the road on the hill side. The AEK and 40mm shotgun make a pretty good combo.

Next round was horrible.







Figures.


----------



## pjBSOD

I was always mediocre at it and found it hard to enjoy. Recently a good friend of mine and three other online friends started playing it every night together, now it's a daily thing we do.

I'm really enjoying it and I've gotten pretty decent. I regretted buying it at first but once you have some friends to play with and actually succeed with objectives it's wicked fun.


----------



## xX TraumaFan Xx

Cant wait for BF3!


----------



## ShadowOfDeath

someone add me so i can try to connect through you cause even when i search for Overclock.net it still dont show anything .
vladwashere
my clan tag is [S.O.D.]


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


I was always mediocre at it and found it hard to enjoy. Recently a good friend of mine and three other online friends started playing it every night together, now it's a daily thing we do.

I'm really enjoying it and I've gotten pretty decent. I regretted buying it at first but once you have some friends to play with and actually succeed with objectives it's wicked fun.


I was beginning to get bored with the game until i started playing with a bunch of guys from OCN. Completely changed the game and i can't imagine going back to playing Battlefield games by myself.


----------



## nepas

tbh I seem to play better when I am not with my buds,is that weird or is it just me?lol


----------



## odin2free

is there any other config settings for this game? like other features cuz this seems a little weak in customizing end for video .....


----------



## thiru

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...ator-best.html


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...ator-best.html


Dude, AWESOME tool. Wish I had it before.


----------



## ShadowOfDeath

Yes! got my BFBC2 working 
Add me guys
Vladwashere


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas;12486038*
> tbh I seem to play better when I am not with my buds,is that weird or is it just me?lol


I actually play by myself a lot, and I (at least) like to consider myself good; but when I play with others, I don't think they hold me back that much.









What has me really playing now, since I've reached Rank 50, is flying the chopper - I'm becoming an all-pro at it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *therockmonsi;12499313[B*

i actually play by myself a lot[/B], and i (at least) like to consider myself good; but when i play with others, i don't think they hold me back that much.









what has me really playing now, since i've reached rank 50, is flying the chopper - i'm becoming an all-pro at it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










:d


----------



## kilrbe3

Anyone else like on a super addiction mode with BC2 lately? I think its the BF3 hype getting in my blood stream hhehe ^_^

I just can't stop playing BC2 past two weeks. Be going after gold stars to lvl up to 50 just because its a goal to set







im 42 now and I think my OCD is what keeps my playing. Check bc2 stats verse progress, go in game, use those guns, rank up like every other day.


----------



## BradleyW

Could i ask you a quick question. Am trying to get bronze star with anti tank mines. If i place some down but die, how long will the mines remain?

Thank you.

Also, i don't have the WWII rifle M1 i think it's called. Can i still obtain the "Get all bronze stars with weapons" award?


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Could i ask you a quick question. Am trying to get bronze star with anti tank mines. If i place some down but die, how long will the mines remain?

Thank you.

Also, i don't have the WWII rifle M1 i think it's called. Can i still obtain the "Get all bronze stars with weapons" award?


You can put down 6 mines at a time and they will remain until they blow up.


----------



## BreakDown

is anyone else having issues with finding servers?

no servers appear for me, not tn regular BC2 or vietnam.


----------



## thiru

Found 5,554 servers.


----------



## BreakDown

so its on my end

i have not done anything strange, dont know what could have happened.

im using the steam version... if anyone could help me id appreciate.

ill try using google and see if i can find out anything.


----------



## runeazn

i bought the game when the steam deal was her








it made my bank savings 0


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


so its on my end

i have not done anything strange, dont know what could have happened.

im using the steam version... if anyone could help me id appreciate.

ill try using google and see if i can find out anything.


Try updating it. Find bc2updater.exe in the games install location. Although, steam should have taken care of that automatically.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Double post: eh

Currently filling *32man* server on HC Rush mode.


----------



## Rangerscott

Can someone tell me some servers where low ranked people play? I have played in a long time and the fun fades away when your up against a whole group of people ranked 40 or higher.


----------



## Idra

Its so hard to enjoy this game when there are snipers in every game, neglecting the mission, and thinking they're contributing by getting one kill every five minutes. Also, m2 Carl Gustav is the most broken weapon in this game. Point, shoot, get a kill. Its worse than noob tube for Modern Warfare 2 because at least noob tubes didn't penetrate walls and kill whoever was behind it. The weapon requires no skill at all. Why did they even put the weapon in there?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott;12544783*
> Can someone tell me some servers where low ranked people play? I have played in a long time and the fun fades away when your up against a whole group of people ranked 40 or higher.


You know what? I have a clanmate that's like rank 20-something, and he plays on this low rank server with a rank cap of like 30 or something. He says he loves it and that it's well moderated. I would know about that too, because I joined him on that server just yesterday not knowing it was a low rank server, and I got immediately banned from it. I'll let you know the name of it when I find out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idra;12545986*
> Its so hard to enjoy this game when there are snipers in every game, neglecting the mission, and thinking they're contributing by getting one kill every five minutes. Also, m2 Carl Gustav is the most broken weapon in this game. Point, shoot, get a kill. Its worse than noob tube for Modern Warfare 2 because at least noob tubes didn't penetrate walls and kill whoever was behind it. The weapon requires no skill at all. Why did they even put the weapon in there?


Do you play a lot of Rush? Because if so, then I surely feel your pain regarding the snipers, but they're not that big a factor for me and my team occasionally. And as far as the CG goes, it's not as bad as it used to be - it was a whole lot worse at one point. Honestly, I don't get bothered by it much because it's not that often that one of those guys kills me anyway.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idra;12545986*
> Also, m2 Carl Gustav is the most broken weapon in this game. Point, shoot, get a kill. Its worse than noob tube for Modern Warfare 2 because at least noob tubes didn't penetrate walls and kill whoever was behind it. The weapon requires no skill at all. Why did they even put the weapon in there?


When its abused, yes the gustav sucks. However, if i shot a rocket at the side of my house i would expect it to explode the wall and kill anyone on the other side.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idra*


Its so hard to enjoy this game when there are snipers in every game, neglecting the mission, and thinking they're contributing by getting one kill every five minutes. Also, m2 Carl Gustav is the most broken weapon in this game. Point, shoot, get a kill. Its worse than noob tube for Modern Warfare 2 because at least noob tubes didn't penetrate walls and kill whoever was behind it. The weapon requires no skill at all. Why did they even put the weapon in there?


Solution: Don't camp in buildings long enough for someone with a cg to realize you're there


----------



## BreakDown

could someone explain to me what would i gain by altering the default FOV?

my monitor is 24", 1920*1200.

is it hard to change?


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


could someone explain to me what would i gain by altering the default FOV?

my monitor is 24", 1920*1200.

is it hard to change?


Use this to put the FOV you want. The FOV in degrees is the number on the right I believe. Standard FOV for 16:9 screens is 101 degrees I think, dunno about 16:10.
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...ator-best.html

You'll basically see a little more stuff on the sides, which makes it easier for you not to get flanked, but everything will appear slightly smaller, making it harder to see.
Personally I just did it because the default FOV looks weird.


----------



## Tennobanzai

If anyone wants to help me and my friend manage our server we would appreciate it a lot. We would give you admin and stuff if you're mature. 20 slot server in Los Angeles. Haven't decided yet about the settings or having HC or not either.


----------



## nepas

Why does no one in Europe offer this,As an unemployed bum atm it would be perfect for me


----------



## cybertronics

Nice to see so many people playing BC2 on this forum.








I would like to participate in matches or even join a clan if it is possible. Btw, my nickname is GuinnessDraught http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/GuinnessDraught


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott;12544783*
> Can someone tell me some servers where low ranked people play? I have played in a long time and the fun fades away when your up against a whole group of people ranked 40 or higher.


I have been using the server browser and search for servers with titles that mentions level 30 cap.

First server I joined I didn't know any better and I got my butt whooped to no end!


----------



## Sin100

Playing against people who are much better than you does push you competitively.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100;12731943*
> Playing against people who are much better than you does push you competitively.


This just happened last night. I joined a server that said "NOOBS, NOOBS, NOOBS". It started off with everyone under level 20. But by the end of 2 hours there were a handful or so of 50's in there. It was fun and I really improved. I'm still a little crazy though.


----------



## jellis142

Agreed! Playing with higher levels taught me no open area is safe. Beginners don't usually get long-ranged shots, but veterans or daily players who can gauge and compensate for bullet velocity pick me off in Heavy Metal too often. Playing with people better then you is the only real way to improve.


----------



## Krusher33

Am I seeing some folks with armor and firepower upgrades? Or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Am I seeing some folks with armor and firepower upgrades? Or am I reading it wrong?


Nope. Those are perks you unlock as you level up. There are class specific ones like the 12x scope for the recon class, vehicle ones like hardened warheads, and all kit ones like magnum ammo.


----------



## Krusher33

I keep playing the assault class. Too much fun.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;12740924*
> I keep playing the assault class. Too much fun.


Throw down ammo like it's going out of style. lol


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Throw down ammo like it's going out of style. lol


Just learned how to do it last night actually. I used to hate campers. But now I love 'em.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;12741967*
> Just learned how to do it last night actually. I used to hate campers. But now I love 'em.


Haha, nice!!!!


----------



## headcracker

All i really do is fly the chopper







but so hard to find a good gunner with darts for the hellfire.

Any good pilots/gunners here play on Europe servers ? Heavy Metal/Atacama

Add me for some destruction







in game tag Ac1dFlA5H


----------



## Krusher33

I was on a chopper last night. We were doing pretty good as I gunned down everything I could. But then we faced another chopper. Pilot was pointing up enough and I was like "point up, point up, point up!" Of course we got blown.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;12744857*
> I was on a chopper last night. We were doing pretty good as I gunned down everything I could. But then we faced another chopper. Pilot was pointing up enough and I was like "point up, point up, point up!" Of course we got blown.


He was probably aiming at a tank below ?









It's nice to have a co-pilot too for when you land on a server and the *bleeping* idiots TK'ing for the chopper. He kills you then bam your co-pilot wastes him an vise versa


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcracker;12744986*
> He was probably aiming at a tank below ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to have a co-pilot too for when you land on a server and the *bleeping* idiots TK'ing for the chopper. He kills you then bam your co-pilot wastes him an vise versa


Hehe.

And no, no tank below. Just wasn't pointing up or was at same altitude or higher than the other guy. Couldn't get the gun to point up high enough.


----------



## Buska103

I met a random UH-60 pilot, that actually turned out to be pretty good.
The game started 16 vs 16, and then the whole other team pretty much raged; since there was a team balancer, it evened the teams out to when it was 3 vs 7 (me being part of the 3), and we almost lost because of it....










then my pilot disappeared.. but I still ended up with a decent score!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Haha, nice!!!!!! I love doing that!!!!!

I've only managed to make a team ragequit twice as my time being a pilot. But I love it every time it happens!!!!!


----------



## Cryptedvick

I hate cheaters
This guy should get his key banned









/end rant

I played with a cheater on a server... got screen shots, recorded him with fraps .. what should I do? Where can I report him? I heard its pointless to put it on EA/DICE's forums ..


----------



## D3monkiller

Hey guys, I'm an old school OCN user but I lost my other account details, so I created this one (hope it isn't against the ToS), anyways...

I play Battlefield series since 1942, and I'm looking for some mates to play BFBC2, as most of my friends quit the game.

I've got TS2/TS3/Vent, and I'm willing to teamwork.

Well, here are some BFBC2 screenies:









Here I was in tank gunner, and my friend repairing/driving









Trying to achieve a platinum star with some wep I can't remember right now

So, pm me for steam and/or xfire info if you wanna play some BC2 with me


----------



## Buska103

Last online : 15 days ago

Nice streak you got there!


----------



## MrDeodorant

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfSxANVmVto[/ame]


----------



## superhead91

Ok, that was awesome... I'm so trying that out next time I play bc2


----------



## Krusher33

I immediately love the settings just for the voiceover!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant;12871886*


Right hand side of this picture. I believe Epona or someone was arguing with me that switching kits would give you points for the kit you picked up. I told them it wouldn't, and lookie that, further proof that it doesn't.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Vietnam is on sale for $6.50 (taxes included)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here's the thread with all the details!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;12877152*
> Vietnam is on sale for $6.50 (taxes included)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here's the thread with all the details!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nah! Gonna put that money towards bf3


----------



## TheRockMonsi

If you say sin. It is only $6.50 after all - just sell your lunch for that much when BF3 gets released, and you should be fine, hahaha!!!!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;12877820*
> If you say sin. It is only $6.50 after all - just sell your lunch for that much when BF3 gets released, and you should be fine, hahaha!!!!


Now now... it's a whole 6-pack!


----------



## Drobomb

I've been playing BC2 today and it seems like people have teh hacks are turned on hard lately. Anybody else notice this? Maybe I'm just on crap teams... One teams K/D will be like 16:3 or higher and the other team has a negitive K/D ratio and getting stomped on. whats up with that? On top of that I'm getting killed a lot more than usual.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drobomb*


One teams K/D will be like 16:3 or higher and the other team has a negitive K/D ratio and getting stomped on.


Well, if one team is killing more than it's dying, then the other team has to be dying more than it's killing. Stands to reason.

As to what caused such a large imbalance, all that I can say is that I was on the side that was steamrolling, and Sin100 was on the other side. I'm not implying causation, but there was plenty of correlation.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


Well, if one team is killing more than it's dying, then the other team has to be dying more than it's killing. Stands to reason.

As to what caused such a large imbalance, all that I can say is that I was on the side that was steamrolling, and Sin100 was on the other side. I'm not implying causation, but there was plenty of correlation.


LOL... yeah... suuuuuure. We believe you weren't implying anything.









Just kidding of course. I just in a Vietnam game like that trying it out for the first time. We got base raped dude. Chopper above, a tank on each side of base, and dudes all around us. They were spawning in chopper and parachute down. I kept trying to blow them up but either miss or get shot. Then I try eliminating some dudes and get shot by chopper or tank, "GAH!"


----------



## TheRockMonsi

You can damage the choppers by shooting you guns at them. Figured that out today when I just gave up trying to shoot rockets at it lol.


----------



## Sin100

Just because they have a high KD ratio does not make them a hacker.

I believe I have had somewhere around 40k-0-3d before on numerous occasions. I am very good as a helicopter gunner!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I always used to think that being a chopper gunner was the easiest thing to do, (take a look at my sig if you're wondering why







) but after being a pilot myself for some time it's not as easy as one would think - some people make it seem like it's the hardest thing to do.

I first I thought it was my piloting because a lot of the times I'd end up with guys that would get 15 kills at the most throughout the match, but then I had guys who would gun for me that would end up with around 50 kills or more - in a less amount of time as well. So being a gunner isn't something that anybody can do, like some people would think.


----------



## Krusher33

I tried gunner several times. I just can't see them damn ants on the ground.


----------



## scatlm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drobomb*


I've been playing BC2 today and it seems like people have teh hacks are turned on hard lately. Anybody else notice this? Maybe I'm just on crap teams... One teams K/D will be like 16:3 or higher and the other team has a negitive K/D ratio and getting stomped on. whats up with that? On top of that I'm getting killed a lot more than usual.


Momentum has alot to do with iut. If teams are stacked skill-wise... and someone is good on the heli or tank then its easy to get 4:1- 5:1 ratio or higher.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;12891001*
> I tried gunner several times. I just can't see them damn ants on the ground.


You know what? When I saw your post, I realized that not everybody plays on a 20-something inch screen like I do, maybe that's why some people can't kill as a gunner. Thanks so much for pointing that out, and making me look like a fool. ;p


----------



## Krusher33

LOL, yeah. I'm on a 19" 1600x900 screen with FOV turned up a bit making everything a bit smaller.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


Just because they have a high KD ratio does not make them a hacker.

I believe I have had somewhere around 40k-0-3d before on numerous occasions. I am very good as a helicopter gunner!










yeah thats true. I've been in a tank and had a 28:2 before.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scatlm*


Momentum has alot to do with iut. If teams are stacked skill-wise... and someone is good on the heli or tank then its easy to get 4:1- 5:1 ratio or higher.


true true. I've got 413hrs on the game. It just seemed a little fishy. I guess I was just having a bad day out there.


----------



## Sin100

Ah very good point guys. I play on a 23" widescreen with 1920X1080p, so I think it helps that I can see a lot more.


----------



## Krusher33

I got "best headshot ratio" last night in a round I played. *insert random geeky dance here*

And no, wasn't sniper... Engineer.


----------



## AMD_King

I've searched and haven't found any information on the subject and refuse to read through 480 pages so I'm sorry if this was already covered.

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone can verify if you get your stats (kills, pins, etc) if you ctd (or any other crash) during a game session.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_King;12954852*
> I've searched and haven't found any information on the subject and refuse to read through 480 pages so I'm sorry if this was already covered.
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if anyone can verify if you get your stats (kills, pins, etc) if you ctd (or any other crash) during a game session.


I know you keep badges and stuff, so it would make sense you keep the other. I'm not sure if it shows up right away though. It may take until the servers reset or whatever for it to actually show up.


----------



## Krusher33

^ I want to agree because while scoring points during rounds, you unlock items during the game. So it only makes sense that it's live. The fact that it's not showing up in stats I think it's probably an update overnight type thing.


----------



## W4LNUT5

I'm pretty sure you can lose stats crashing.


----------



## superhead91

Like I said, I think you keep like badges and medals and maybe pins, but I don't think you keep kills, xp, etc...


----------



## AMD_King

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;12964820*
> Like I said, I think you keep like badges and medals and maybe pins, but I don't think you keep kills, xp, etc...


Yeah that's exactly what I'm trying to figure.

I'm wondering if type of crash matters as well. I wish there was easy way to find out.

I'm was trying to bronze (and now gold) all my weapons for the insignia and I'll have an amazing round and crash. I know it's just a game but so much work then lost for what I can tell.









EDIT: Anyone know of any links to site or other threads on this issue?


----------



## MrDeodorant




----------



## Sin100

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-game-server/983983-evga-vs-ocn-april-scrim-battlefield.html

If anyone is intersted in a little tournament?


----------



## Krusher33

Hate it when I managed to stay alive by getting under cover by going into a building only to find 3 or 4 enemies there waiting to devour me.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;13047988*
> Hate it when I managed to stay alive by getting under cover by going into a building only to find 3 or 4 enemies there waiting to devour me.


I love that. Stabby tiems.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm always wishing I can just drop grenade as I die.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;13048148*
> I'm always wishing I can just drop grenade as I die.


This is BC2, not call of duty... Lol


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13048260*
> This is BC2, not call of duty... Lol


Oh yeah... I remember that. I think.

Anywho I have another story to share as a noob. Couple of nights ago playing a round in Heavy Metal or whatever that map is called. Tickets were down to like 20-50, my team losing. I spawned in a camp since all my squad mates died, jumped in a jeep and drove to the next camp where all the action seems to be. Typically I'd jump out and shoot strategically but i just said to hell with this and drove into their beehive. Seriously, they were all there, I'm driving in full circles just running folks down and their tanks were practically shooting at each other causing all kinds of smoke and dust. Enemies running in every direction not know where the hell to go. This went on for a full minute till I finally drove out of the mess after not seeing anyone for a while and jeep was about to nearly blow.

Must have been an epic moment for my team because there were a whole lot of LOL's in the chat.

Of course as soon as I got out I get headshot by some sniper.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;13048449*
> Oh yeah... I remember that. I think.
> 
> Anywho I have another story to share as a noob. Couple of nights ago playing a round in Heavy Metal or whatever that map is called. Tickets were down to like 20-50, my team losing. I spawned in a camp since all my squad mates died, jumped in a jeep and drove to the next camp where all the action seems to be. Typically I'd jump out and shoot strategically but i just said to hell with this and drove into their beehive. Seriously, they were all there, I'm driving in full circles just running folks down and their tanks were practically shooting at each other causing all kinds of smoke and dust. Enemies running in every direction not know where the hell to go. This went on for a full minute till I finally drove out of the mess after not seeing anyone for a while and jeep was about to nearly blow.
> 
> Must have been an epic moment for my team because there were a whole lot of LOL's in the chat.
> 
> Of course as soon as I got out I get headshot by some sniper.


Lol... nice...


----------



## Krusher33

When browsing servers it shows ping as under 30 so I join the server. But after awhile I'd get kick for having 400. I know in game it's round trip but don't know why it's that much difference?

And how do I check ping while in game?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;13067539*
> When browsing servers it shows ping as under 30 so I join the server. But after awhile I'd get kick for having 400. I know in game it's round trip but don't know why it's that much difference?
> 
> And how do I check ping while in game?


The server you were trying to play on had a ping limit set. I dislike them because they're too sensitive. As soon as you go over even just 1 time for more than a few seconds, you're gone.

My solution is not to play anywhere with ping limits. Once I've been kicked I don't go back because now I know they have a lame ping kicker.


----------



## MrDeodorant

That doesn't explain the dramatic ping disparity between the server browser and actual gameplay. I get it too, and I have no explanation for it.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant;13068937*
> That doesn't explain the dramatic ping disparity between the server browser and actual gameplay. I get it too, and I have no explanation for it.


I notice that as well, not sure why. They probably use a simple method in the server browser, while not taking into account that the game isn't simply sending and receiving a simple "hello & reply" handshake. There should be more than 1 port communicating between client machine and server (game client, punkbuster, etc)


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


That doesn't explain the dramatic ping disparity between the server browser and actual gameplay. I get it too, and I have no explanation for it.


Server browser ping is what people nromally call ping. Ingame ping is the time in ms it takes for a packet to be sent, processed, and sent back.


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Server browser ping is what people nromally call ping. Ingame ping is the time in ms it takes for a packet to be sent, processed, and sent back.


that's why when you shoot a hole in a wall it explodes an entire second after the fact
everyone needs to see the hole in the wall


----------



## Krusher33

I understand the difference between the 2 and normally it's like 30 for server and somewhere between 80-200 in game. But 400? Oh my word... there must be something wrong. I'm just wondering how to see my own ping so that I can trouble shoot it. Could it be some graphic or gameplay settings? Or could it be my network? Things like that I need to figure out.

And I've played on this server since I got the game and never had any problems till last night. In fact I played other servers last night as well and was experiencing quite a bit of lags.

The server in question is in Chicago; I'm in Nashville. It shouldn't be *that *bad I think.


----------



## broken pixel

Hello all : )

I would like to get my BFBC2 Vietnam no sniper squad death match server going.
I will give admin rights to the loyals who keep this server populated.
Of corse at my expense as I am not asking for contributions to play on the only no sniper BFBC2 VN server I can find.
She needs your help!

Search HARDCORE SQDM NO SNIPERS

Thanks for tuning in,
SFR-Pilot


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel;13116791*
> Hello all : )
> 
> I would like to get my BFBC2 Vietnam no sniper squad death match server going.
> I will give admin rights to the loyals who keep this server populated.
> Of corse at my expense as I am not asking for contributions to play on the only no sniper BFBC2 VN server I can find.
> She needs your help!
> 
> Search HARDCORE SQDM NO SNIPERS
> 
> Thanks for tuning in,
> SFR-Pilot


You hating snipers?









I haven't even touched the recon class yet. Unlocked all weapons on Assault and Engineer so far. Working on Medic next.


----------



## MrDeodorant

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kD3HTCp-Wk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGZbpqLJCE0[/ame]


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant;13127179*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kD3HTCp-Wk
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGZbpqLJCE0


OMG, my current laptop has the same specs. I might play around with getting it to run just for the lulz. That guys method was unorthodox because fullscreen mode crashes on him.

GUILE THEME

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYCT77YNHsk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Cryptedvick

Does anybody else have problems like random stalls in the game lately? where for a half a second you get this 1fps lag (not the usual thats been around since the game) .... this 1fps lag with the sound like you just had an hdd fail (fast repeating sound) but it comes back in half a second? 
I've been having this issue for the past few days and for the life of me I cannot figure out wth is causing it.... Driving me crazy! and it got me killed a lot lately ... Happens once every minute or two.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick;13234918*
> Does anybody else have problems like random stalls in the game lately? where for a half a second you get this 1fps lag (not the usual thats been around since the game) .... *this 1fps lag with the sound like you just had an hdd fail (fast repeating sound) but it comes back in half a second?*
> I've been having this issue for the past few days and for the life of me I cannot figure out wth is causing it.... Driving me crazy! and it got me killed a lot lately ... Happens once every minute or two.


Wow, I can't believe I'm not the only one experiencing this. This totally makes me think it's the video card drivers that are doing it. I currently have my 260 installed in my system, and I'm getting the same exact problems you are. Hopefully it's been reported to NVIDIA already.


----------



## frankth3frizz

so after 322h 39m. im finally lvl 50







woohoo


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;13236709*
> so after 322h 39m. im finally lvl 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woohoo


Congrats bud!!!!! It actually took me just about as long to hit that 50 mark as you.


----------



## Krusher33

Meh. I can't enjoy a game tonight because of some timeout during punkbuster update or something. Trying to manually do it but it fails during one of the files.

Then I get that fixed and now have other network connection issues.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


Wow, I can't believe I'm not the only one experiencing this. This totally makes me think it's the video card drivers that are doing it. I currently have my 260 installed in my system, and I'm getting the same exact problems you are. Hopefully it's been reported to NVIDIA already.


Its weird because I had the 267.60 drivers, then I updated to the latest 270.61 from nvidia which on top of this crazy stall, it also gave me the old black screen flickering which disappeared a log time ago. Now I'm back to these 267.60 ones. 
Haven't tried older drivers yet ... but might. Driving me crazy. All I think about is when is it gonna happen next instead of how to kill someone faster.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Yeah, I installed the latest drivers yesterday, and things seemingly only got worse. I'm going to revert back to older drivers and see where that goes.


----------



## Tralala

more on OCN server!

come on!

or we should all add eachother on steam?


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tralala*


more on OCN server!

come on!

or we should all add eachother on steam?


im assuming its the maps thats thats why the server doesnt get filled. i notice servers that have maps like valparaiso,port valdez, Isla Innocentes and laguna presa gets the most traffic. and the ones that have admins online constantly.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


im assuming its the maps thats thats why the server doesnt get filled. i notice servers that have maps like valparaiso,port valdez, Isla Innocentes and laguna presa gets the most traffic. and the ones that have admins online constantly.


I'm always around









Anyways, if someone would like to get a game started then just bump the thread in my signature. Plenty of people are following that thread.


----------



## Tralala

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


I'm always around









Anyways, if someone would like to get a game started then just bump the thread in my signature. Plenty of people are following that thread.


I did, no luck!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tralala*


I did, no luck!


Mondays aren't usually a good day. Thursdays are a great day because of the Thursday Gathering (Sig has link for details again)


----------



## Cryptedvick

Hey guys, I have a quick question for you.
A buddy of mine wants to get the specact kit and we can only find it on steam ... EAstore page doesn't work as it keeps sending us back to the home page.
So, does it work if you buy it from steam to apply it on a retail version? They say you get a code that you should enter in the redeem code console and it should work. 
Anyone know that for a fact?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Good question, although I know that you can't use Vietnam if you buy the Steam version of it and you have a retail copy of BC2. It might be the same for the kit.


----------



## Higgins

It simply won't let you purchase Vietnam or Specact on steam since it will check to see if you own a steam copy of BC2. The keys you get are identical, its just a steam check preventing the purchase from going through.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13286552*
> It simply won't let you purchase Vietnam or Specact on steam since it will check to see if you own a steam copy of BC2. The keys you get are identical, its just a steam check preventing the purchase from going through.


No, the keys for Vietnam on Steam are actually different and not compatible with retail or EADM BC2 (although once you have Vietnam on Steam, you can have it on EADM). There was a window of time when people could buy Vietnam on Steam without having BC2 on Steam and they couldn't play it and had to be refunded. You also won't be able to use it if you get it as a Steam gift.

However the Specact doesn't work the same way, at least on retail. Vietnam is a code whereas you simply enter your BC2 email account for Specact, so it may work with Steam.

You just need someone who bought it on Steam to answer how he activated his Specact: by giving them his email, or was it automatic? if it's email, it probably is compatible with retail.


----------



## Jobacca

Just got it. Love it so much more than on 360. Anyone want to play later?


----------



## Krusher33

Congrats on the mod status W4LNUT5!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Thanks, it's an interesting ride so far. Regular -> GSM -> FM in a short period of time


----------



## superhead91

I overclocked my computer recently and ever since I did BC2 freezes for like 5-10 seconds every few minutes while playing multiplayer. It's kind of annoying. Has anyone else had any problems like this? My overclock is stable. I folded on my CPU for over 24 hours straight and had no problems.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13470017*
> I overclocked my computer recently and ever since I did BC2 freezes for like 5-10 seconds every few minutes while playing multiplayer. It's kind of annoying. Has anyone else had any problems like this? My overclock is stable. I folded on my CPU for over 24 hours straight and had no problems.


My guess is your gpu overclock is not stable. Sure you folded, by does folding render the gpu in 3d mode or 2d mode? Could be that while the card is stable to operate, under load in 3d it's not.

Trial and error mate, put your card on stock and see if it does it. Otherwise lower your overclock slightly. I'd say it's your ram clocks doing it.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


My guess is your gpu overclock is not stable. Sure you folded, by does folding render the gpu in 3d mode or 2d mode? Could be that while the card is stable to operate, under load in 3d it's not.

Trial and error mate, put your card on stock and see if it does it. Otherwise lower your overclock slightly. I'd say it's your ram clocks doing it.


Hmm... You might be right about the ram. I had my cpu at 4GHz before and didn't have any problems. I'll try lowering the ram timings and see what happens.


----------



## MrDeodorant




----------



## AdvanSuper

Can you make changes to the config? Like how change the fov, particles, explosions, water etc etc. Kind of like CoD4 config editing.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Can you make changes to the config? Like how change the fov, particles, explosions, water etc etc. Kind of like CoD4 config editing.


Some things: http://www.overclock.net/12871886-post4774.html


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Can you make changes to the config? Like how change the fov, particles, explosions, water etc etc. Kind of like CoD4 config editing.


Use this.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...ator-best.html


----------



## Krusher33

Listen up newbs... if a teammate is firing a stationary gun, don't run in front of it.









Seriously though. Typically there's one that would do it. But last night I had FOUR in one round. Directly in front too. Like I saw their butts they're so close. Run behind me you idiots.


----------



## skyravr

Small question here. Since i got SLI there is a problem with the game. Whenever i hop on a server and the map is loaded, after i clicked join, i hang for like ~10 consecutive seconds where the screen is frozen and i cannot move, but my 'character' is actively on the map, which makes me die sometimes







. What could be the cause? drivers? I have the most recent whql ones installed.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*












I have actually been able to completely turn around a few rounds by using smoke after reading that. Funny how underused it really is.


----------



## Krusher33

Same here! Just started using it last night. Defending M-Coms dude! Shoot a couple of smokes around the M-Com and diffuse that thing with nearly no fear. Of course I got knifed once.









Another time is trying to run from rocks to rocks and this sniper keeps getting peeps. Smoke between the rocks and we made it past the fireworks and overwhelmed them from another side.


----------



## BreakDown

how can i get my 360 controller working on bc2?

i want to learn how to fly, and maybe a controller will help me.


----------



## W4LNUT5

There's tons of stuff out there when I googled it

Such as this
http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/445652.page


----------



## TheRockMonsi

It's nice to know that I haven't lost my touch:



Not only that, but my team totally dominated like no other team I've been on - look at the K/D's, they tell all. Anyway, guess what the top 3 scorers had in common?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm sure you already know by now, I was the pilot and they were my gunners.

Hell ya.


----------



## Spct

The losing team had three dudes who were a combined 6/79. One of which was 0/27.

You guys didn't dominate as much as they completely sucked.

I find it hard to believe someone would go 0/27, dude's a level 38. Bet he was idle and spawning in by default.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spct*


The losing team had three dudes who were a combined 6/79. One of which was 0/27.

You guys didn't dominate as much as they completely sucked.

I find it hard to believe someone would go 0/27, dude's a level 38. Bet he was idle and spawning in by default.


You may very well be right, but it doesn't matter in the end because, regardless, the outcome was still a brutal one.







What you didn't see was how amazing an AT4 shooter Gondor was - he had me dodging like no tomorrow. Thankfully the rest of my team was able to keep our only virtual threat to the chopper at bay (no possible pun intended).


----------



## Spooony

http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/Petter


----------



## BreakDown

i need advice!

i just need two pins to have every pin/insigina.

one of the pins im missing is the "kill 4 enemies with stationary weapons".

which is the best map and place to get this? do i have to do it without dying?


----------



## Higgins




----------



## HOTDOGS

I know this is late but I just bought it on steam! My first real pc game on my first built rig!


----------



## HOTDOGS

How do I get the map updates now? I havent bought vietnam but there are just regular map updates right?


----------



## MrDeodorant

If you have it on Steam, then you'll get all the free content automatically, which includes maps like Oasis and Heavy Metal.. Take a look through the threads in W4LNUT5's signature; most of the questions new players have, like how to connect to the OCN servers, are answered in those threads.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w4lnut5;13567293*
> there's tons of stuff out there when i googled it
> 
> such as this
> http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/445652.page


OMG I can finally fly a choppa!


----------



## DontMakeMeEatYou

There is definitely something wrong with me. Every time I look at this graph, I wonder how I played so much in the first 5 days I got this game. The first 24 hours with this game was basically all M14. Now I can barely kill with it.

http://bfbc2.statsverse.com/stats/pc/vomitcomet/#history


----------



## W4LNUT5

The single player isn't the same as the multi player. I believe they're coded separate, so there will be differences. That and the M14 takes a while to get used to online. You now have hit reg and latency to account for.


----------



## HOTDOGS

WOAH! So I just played campaign and was amazed by the graphics and sound quality! War Tapes and Maxed out are the way to go! I decided I would let my rig cool down for a bit before I try online. Definitely going to look into Vietnam down the road.


----------



## Higgins

Wartapes is actually meant for low-quality speakers. Sounds cool at first, but its very unrealistic.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13837781*
> Wartapes is actually meant for low-quality speakers. Sounds cool at first, but its very unrealistic.


Meh, I'm speakerless until I can get some monitors. I'm using a cheap pair of headphones and they work for me, but I need to get some speakers soon.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Where is a BFBC2 OCN server?


----------



## HOTDOGS

Ok so I have been in 20 servers and I have been the only one in them, what gives?


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS;13838210*
> Ok so I have been in 20 servers and I have been the only one in them, what gives?


Don't use the auto join just use the server browser and look for ones with people in them.


----------



## N2Gaming

Is any one having issues w/the latest game update lagging on and taking forever to update. I'm going on 3 hours now and it's barely at about 30% finished. I just had to reinstall the game on a new build. I copied my old folder over once I had the game installed and it still wants to update.


----------



## thiru

Download it directly.

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2010/11/30/update-for-battlefield-bad-company-2-pc.aspx


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you thiru. Do you know off hand how to update the Punk Buster. I can't seem to find it any where but I know I installed it when I installed the game. :/


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;14008019*
> Thank you thiru. Do you know off hand how to update the Punk Buster. I can't seem to find it any where but I know I installed it when I installed the game. :/


No problem

http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=support-bc2.php

Click on the software update download link.


----------



## MrDeodorant

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o--PeEICj7U[/ame]

Does anyone know why this works? The guy apparently isn't cheating.


----------



## james8

how do u get full screen antialiasing to work in BFBC2?
i mean turning the ingame AA to 4x makes the gun looks smoother. turning TrSSAA to 2x in NVCP makes the leaves looks smoother. but there are certain geometries, such as treetrunks that are still not antialiased.
I have about 100 MB of ram left in reserve and fps is at 60 almost all the time so i'd like to know how can i get everything to be antialiased.
i was considering using 8xSQ which is pretty much supersampling the entire scene, but it doesn't seems to improve much.


----------



## Dwood

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o--PeEICj7U

Does anyone know why this works? The guy apparently isn't cheating.


how is he apparently not cheating, sure looks like he is cheating to me, didnt know you could hold 8 rounds for sure


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant;14099491*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o--PeEICj7U
> 
> Does anyone know why this works? The guy apparently isn't cheating.


Wow I can't believe all those noobs in youtube that think it's actually skill. They couldn't notice cheating even if you slapped them on the face with it.


----------



## shineon2011

Does anybody else have problems adding friends? I never get the requests. It says it sent succesfully but i never get them and vice-a versa?


----------



## W4LNUT5

You must both be in game to send/receive. if one person isn't on then it wont happen at all. It's best to both be online in the main menu at the same time.

Also, there is a 20 person limit on friends list... which is terrrrrrible


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


You must both be in game to send/receive. if one person isn't on then it wont happen at all. It's best to both be online in the main menu at the same time.

Also, there is a 20 person limit on friends list... which is terrrrrrible


Even then sometimes friend requests just won't go through. There are 2 people who I've sent requests too while we were both on the main menu and they never got them, and I couldn't receive them from them either.


----------



## Kreeker

So I tried playing bc2 for the second time since I've owned the game, and I got my second BSOD 20 minutes into playing online since I've the game...

These two BSODs are the only BSODs I've encountered since building this new rig a few weeks ago...

I've read that MSI afterburner might be the cause for this BSOD, but I don't have afterburner open with windows and I didn't have it running while playing... Does afterburner run processes even when it is not opened?


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Sounds like an unstable OC somewhere, be it your GPU or CPU. And I use MSI afterburner with BC2 without a hitch.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus;14195800*
> Sounds like an unstable OC somewhere, be it your GPU or CPU. And I use MSI afterburner with BC2 without a hitch.


I don't think that's the case, because I play sc2 for many hours without a problem.


----------



## james8

some games stress hardware more than other. example: Crysis. i can run furmark all i want, but it would artifact in crysis.

same goes for CPU. some OC are stable in prime yet is unstable in ibt.
you must test ur hw across many apps to besure of its stability, especially GPU since the output is a picture, it is hard to tell if a pixel is the wrong color.


----------



## Kreeker

I reinstalled my graphics drivers and uninstalled Easy Tune 6, and bc2 seems to be working fine now. I'll report back if I get anymore BSODs while playing.


----------



## james8

yea next time don't use any mobo tuning software.
the only mobo software i use is touch BIOS 'cause it's convienient


----------



## canoners

Hmm, does this guy look legit to you? http://bfbc2.statsverse.com/stats/pc/Eguno/


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canoners;14349742*
> Hmm, does this guy look legit to you? http://bfbc2.statsverse.com/stats/pc/Eguno/


he platinumed most sniper rifles, it could well be legit.


----------



## sockpirate

Just wondering, quick question, does bfbc2 support SLI? I checked the nvidia website and it was not on the list


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


Just wondering, quick question, does bfbc2 support SLI? I checked the nvidia website and it was not on the list










Yes it does SLI and Crossfire : )


----------



## sockpirate

yipee thanks! +rep


----------



## broken pixel

Thanks! Enjoy!


----------



## Damage82

I don't know if this is the right area is ask, but here goes. I bought bad company 2 last month after playing it from launch on the PS3. My Rig is by no means a powerhouse but I thought it could run this game on high with above 30 FPS... I'm wondering if it is either my CPU or my VGA that is bottleneck or are they both just not good enough. I was going to upgrade to a quad-core, windows 7 and a newer card in the fall, but If I only upgraded one now, what one would you suggest... And is running 2 HD4850 in crossfire gonna get me any performance? Thanks in advance!


----------



## catharsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damage82;14656222*
> I don't know if this is the right area is ask, but here goes. I bought bad company 2 last month after playing it from launch on the PS3. My Rig is by no means a powerhouse but I thought it could run this game on high with above 30 FPS... I'm wondering if it is either my CPU or my VGA that is bottleneck or are they both just not good enough. I was going to upgrade to a quad-core, windows 7 and a newer card in the fall, but If I only upgraded one now, what one would you suggest... And is running 2 HD4850 in crossfire gonna get me any performance? Thanks in advance!


hm its a hard choice really. they both really aren't that great. Really i would go with CPU now just so you can experience the performance gain all around. It's not worth it to get 4850s imo when you get something like a 6850 and have much better performance and dx11 support


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damage82;14656222*
> I don't know if this is the right area is ask, but here goes. I bought bad company 2 last month after playing it from launch on the PS3. My Rig is by no means a powerhouse but I thought it could run this game on high with above 30 FPS... I'm wondering if it is either my CPU or my VGA that is bottleneck or are they both just not good enough. I was going to upgrade to a quad-core, windows 7 and a newer card in the fall, but If I only upgraded one now, what one would you suggest... And is running 2 HD4850 in crossfire gonna get me any performance? Thanks in advance!


BC2 is a very CPU heavy game, so I would say your CPU is the biggest bottleneck atm.


----------



## Drobomb

Does the Squad chat work at all in BC2? Which button is it to Press to talk? Not all servers feature ventrilo and I only have one friend I chat with on Skype while playing.







I've read its Left Alt to make it work but I never get a response. Which button is it?


----------



## james8

j
k
l
are the chat buttons. i don't remember exactly which one but you can test it out. i think j is global, k is team, l is squad. that's for text chat. not sure if voice chat exist


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14914655*
> j
> k
> l
> are the chat buttons. i don't remember exactly which one but you can test it out. i think j is global, k is team, l is squad. that's for text chat. not sure if voice chat exist


I was talking about squad voice chat. There is an option for "push to talk" in the menu but I can't find the button in the controls. I've used team speak and ventrilo a couple of times but its usually both sides of the whole team chatting together. :/


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I need advice on the best settings for battlefield BC2. I am running 560's in SLI and I cant seem to get the game to run as smooth as butter. right now I am have everything maxed out & running DX11

I am using 8x MSAA also. The game runs smooth but you can see some jittering when moving your gun side to side. What kind of settings are you guys using. Are there any tweaks I should be looking to do or at?


----------



## minivancan

I thought i'd share :3

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLAwwkyEzr8[/ame]


----------



## raemen

Hi guys,
I can't play the game anymore because it keeps crashing(unrecoverable/hard crash) after about a round of playing online. I don't know what to do. I have updated my drivers and I've tried removing all plugs and keeping the important ones.
Any suggestions on how to fix this?

Btw this recently started happening. I don't think I have changed anything or added anything to the computer to cause this.
I've noticed something, you know after a while it freezes, but then there is a sound loop for a few seconds before the sound goes away.
thanks in advance
After updating pb manually, now the game sometimes crashes to desktop, shows the BSOD or restarts the computer.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raemen;15340533*
> Hi guys,
> I can't play the game anymore because it keeps crashing(unrecoverable/hard crash) after about a round of playing online. I don't know what to do. I have updated my drivers and I've tried removing all plugs and keeping the important ones.
> Any suggestions on how to fix this?
> 
> Btw this recently started happening. I don't think I have changed anything or added anything to the computer to cause this.
> I've noticed something, you know after a while it freezes, but then there is a sound loop for a few seconds before the sound goes away.
> thanks in advance
> After updating pb manually, now the game sometimes crashes to desktop, shows the BSOD or restarts the computer.


I sometimes have this when entering a game, i alt-tab out and it seems to fix it...

I still get black screen flashes! which is freeking annoying as it always happens when you're behind enemy lines!

Ensure you're not overclocking the cpu too much, that causes the BSOD crash out, sometimes i get crash to desktop, but its not happened for a while..

i empathise with you though its fooking annoying!


----------



## raemen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChosenLord*


I sometimes have this when entering a game, i alt-tab out and it seems to fix it...

I still get black screen flashes! which is freeking annoying as it always happens when you're behind enemy lines!

Ensure you're not overclocking the cpu too much, that causes the BSOD crash out, sometimes i get crash to desktop, but its not happened for a while..

i empathise with you though its fooking annoying!


Mine is not a problem with entering the game, it crashes at random times while in multiplayer. My cpu rated fsb is at 2000Mhz and the FSB is set to 250 with 13 at multiplier.
How do I know that it's stable at that?

heres the cpu-z validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2026086


----------



## frickfrock999

So...anybody still play?

I picked it up pretty recently and can't get enough. Would be nice to have some folks to pal around with.


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> So...anybody still play?
> I picked it up pretty recently and can't get enough. Would be nice to have some folks to pal around with.


I'm in and just put up a new server for 5 bucks..









[OCN]DonKarnage's Hardcore Atacama Killzone


----------



## itzhoovEr

How can I check to see my ingame fps?


----------



## RuneDunes

Anyone here that plays BC2 wants to help me get unbanned from the only BC2 Vietnam US server that is populated?

So I bought BC2 Vietnam during December, I hop on and join the only populated server "terd ferguson", and I get insta banned without even making my way to the spawn screen. BECAUSE: I have high stats. I post a unban me thread on their forums, all I get is" your stats are suspiciously high, so your a good player or your a hacker, but either way we are keeping you banned". Ridiculous considering I haven't even played a minute in their server. I post my videos of BC2, my pics, my other profiles, he makes a bunch of lies to make anyone else that is reading the thread think I'm a cheater. Luckily, I know how to handle things, and got all the evidence to back me up. At this point, I should be unbanned if this admin wasn't so jealous of my stats.

I played alot of BC2 500+ hours, and being banned from the only Vietnam US server is so stupid, I gave all evidence and details to the point that ANYONE but him will see that I'm a legit player that deserves to play on his server.

Here's the thread I made, anyone that wants to help me out I'd appreciate it:

http://strikeforcegaming.com/index.php?option=com_kunena&view=topic&catid=8&id=155&Itemid=246&limitstart=0


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I still play this game all the time and it looks good, however today on the Harvest map, the hilltops looked like they were from 1990

They could use some AA

I left the game to type this, I've never noticed it this bad, seems strange

Back to the game


----------



## TinDaDragon

Anyone still plays? I just got it from EA for free


----------



## patriotaki

2014 ... anyone still playing? I just installed it


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> 2014 ... anyone still playing? I just installed it


I do occasionally. It's more fun than the new ones are IMHO


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I do occasionally. It's more fun than the new ones are IMHO


Yea its my fav game from the battlefield series

Tell me your origin id and maybe we can play together sometime


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I do occasionally. It's more fun than the new ones are IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea its my fav game from the battlefield series
> 
> Tell me your origin id and maybe we can play together sometime
Click to expand...

clan tag "lucky"
- "cssorkinman" - put a lot of thought into it lol . There was a time where a half dozen of my clanmates would get together to play, it was so much fun. I remember loading up a helo , jumping out whilst delpoying mines and C4 on enemy vehicles, it was a hoot.


----------



## mothrpe

i enjoy bf3 and bf4 but i enjoyed this battlefield game the most. are there still people playing on servers?


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothrpe*
> 
> i enjoy bf3 and bf4 but i enjoyed this battlefield game the most. are there still people playing on servers?


sure ! plenty of servers


----------



## patriotaki

I just LOVE the way sniper works in this game! better than bf3,bf4 . M24 + M95 LOVER


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> I just LOVE the way sniper works in this game! better than bf3,bf4 . M24 + M95 LOVER


Great fun , isn't it? I hit an apache pilot hovering in B ( heavy metal) from the hill behind A, best shot I ever had







.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Great fun , isn't it? I hit an apache pilot hovering in B ( heavy metal) from the hill behind A, best shot I ever had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


yea !







i had a lucky shot in BF4 Caspian Border a Viper was chasing me and i Killed the pilot with Desert Eagle


----------



## tango bango

I noticed origin had this for $5. Are there any server worth playing on?


----------



## TheReciever

There are plenty, just not abundant like preBF3 times


----------



## iARDAs

Hey guys. Want to download and play the game for nostalgia reasons but I have internet data cap and dont want to waste it if the game is no longer played much.

So is the online community still there ? Can matches be found?


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey guys. Want to download and play the game for nostalgia reasons but I have internet data cap and dont want to waste it if the game is no longer played much.
> 
> So is the online community still there ? Can matches be found?


It sure is !! On PC

Send me ur ID so we can play together


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> It sure is !! On PC
> 
> Send me ur ID so we can play together


Perfect. My Steam ID is in my signature.

Though I can only play in EU servers


----------

